#ubuntu-se 2011-05-09
<Kraw> Hehe :)
<Kraw> dagon_: Märker du också hur snabbt allt går åt?
<Kraw> Ibland blir jag imponerad av mig själv.
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> särskilt när jag dricker
<Kraw> Dock är rökning en bra början på ett förhållande/ragg.
<Kraw> Jag har lärt mig hur man gör :)
<dagon_> :)
<Kraw> dagon_: Du ser rök sugen ut, vill du gå ut och dela på en cigg?
<Kraw> T.e.x
<Kraw> Sen när man är ute har man henne för sig själv
<Kraw> Dricker du för mycket får du kassa repliker.. "Du ser ut som mig fast inte lika söt"
<dagon_> och om tjejen inte röker? :P
<Kraw> Hon följer oftast med.
<Kraw> "Jag röker inte" Du kan hålla mig sällskap iaf?
<Kraw> Säg förfan inte "Inte jag heller"
<Kraw> Det har hänt..
<dagon_> äh, det är bara att utnyttja sitt kändisskap
<dagon_> :P
<Kraw> Jo, det är fan så :)
<Kraw> "Åh, krawlezt. Ligga?"
<Kraw> :D
<dagon_> :D
<Kraw> ID, dagon_
<Kraw> Kör du Ubuntu?
<dagon_> mint
<dagon_> fast det är nästan samma sak
<Kraw> Print :)
<dagon_> print?
<dagon_> jag har festat 2 dagar i rad, jag är lite seg i hjärncellen
<Kraw> Ja, ladda upp en bild på hur allt ser ut för dig
<Kraw> :)
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Arbetsyta%201_003.png
<gorgo> =)
<dagon_> hail to the king, baby
<Kraw> Mitt ser fan fult ut gemfört med ditt
<dagon_> och mitt är ändå original
<dagon_> har bara bytt till ett mörkt tema
<Kraw> Finns inget fint standard tema för Ubuntu
<dagon_> dust är bäst
<Markslap> Vad små terminaler ni har.
<dagon_> tile'ar
<Kraw> dagon_: Mm, kör det nu men det blir konstigt
<Markslap> Jag har en ganska liten skärm, och har optimerat terminalen för att kunna kolla på Youtube-filmer samtidigt som jag IRCar.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ den har 144x16.
<Markslap> Widescreenterminal. o/
<dagon_> jag har irc, moc, firefox och vlc tile'at :D
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Skulle bli så hemskt liten yta i Fx för mig då.
<dagon_> jag har en 24" skärm så jag har gott om plats
<dagon_> och ändå vill jag trycka in en skärm till
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag har en 13.3" laptop.
<dagon_> märke?
<Kraw> Jag har en Compaq 615
<dagon_> jag var sugen på en lenovo netbook
<Markslap> Asus UL30VT.
<Markslap> Sjukt bra dator.
<Markslap> Dock ett år gammal nu.
<Markslap> Ska köpa ny snart tänkte jag.
<Markslap> Får se dock, hamnar jag i Sverige igen blir det en stationär och jag behåller denna laptop.
<Kraw> Pidgin,htop,irssi
<Kraw> Vad mer?
<Markslap> Annars uppgraderar jag laptopen.
<Markslap> Ta bort Pidgin och ersätt med Bitlbee.
<Markslap> Jag har MSN, IRC och Facebookchatten (Jabber) i Irssi.
<Kraw> Usch
<Kraw> Hm
<Kraw> Scite eller Bluefish
<Markslap> Vadå usch?
<Markslap> Det äger.
<Markslap> :D
<Kraw> xampp,skype och LoL ska fixax.
<Kraw> Sen ska jag lyckas connecta till min bouncer på quakenet.
<Kraw> Juste, någon som programmerar?
<Philip5> Kraw: gick det bra?
<Kraw> Philip5: Ja, det går fan hur bra som helst :)
<Kraw> Har hittat en jätte fin bakgrund t.o.m
<Kraw> http://jootix.com/upload/DesktopWallpapers/cache/Linux-linux-1366x768.jpg
<Philip5> Kraw: najs
<Philip5> så du fegade helt i onödan då
<Kraw> Tyvärr
<Kraw> Iaf, nu måste jag sova
<Kraw> Godnatt!
<Philip5> chicken ;)
<Philip5> våga vägra sömn :)
<gorgo> ska me sova :P
<Philip5> gorgo:  chicken! :P
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> ska ju jobba imorgon
<Philip5> jomen ändå liksom ba
<gorgo> :P
<dagon_> våga vägra sömn!
<Philip5> precis
<dagon_> hmm
<Philip5> dagon_: och inatt så visas ju ett nytt avsnitt av game of thrones "over there" :D
<dagon_> jao :D
<dagon_> jag har problem med blender
<dagon_> med box select
<Philip5> stackare
<dagon_> den väljer bara den ena sidan av lådan
<Philip5> då har du klickat i det
<Philip5> är en icon under viewporten typ
<dagon_> hittade :)
<dagon_> det har varit ett smärre helvete för mig tills nu
<Philip5> din blenderguru
<dagon_> håller på att bygga upp min templar church
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> dagon_: jag sitter och läser om teorier om vem jon snows mamma kan vara i game of thrones :P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> tänkte jobba lite mer med mirror modifier denna gången
<dagon_> arrays menar jag
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/skiss_templar_church.png
<Philip5> en början
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> det är inte helt lätt
<dagon_> kanske har jag tagit mig vatten över huvudet
<zChris> dagon_
<zChris> Hur går det med din d2 bot :)
<zChris> eller ja
<zChris> programmet :P
<TheG0blin> Godmorgon! :)
<antii> Moorning
<Kimmen> Morrn =)
<Markslap> God morgon.
<cHarNe2> morrn
 * arand fick sin uppdatering av packetet assaultcube sponsrat till Debian, och är nu medlem i Debian-games, woho!
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> kul arand!
<arand> 'morgon förresten :)
<Coffe> tja
<arand> Coffe: 'lå
<hume> hej alla
<Coffe> hej
<hume> kan det finnas nån säkerhetsinställning med apache som gör att länkar inte följs om de går till en annan fysisk enhet?
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<hume> har fått ett problem sedan jag flyttat /var till egen enhet och en länk från /usr till /var/cache följs inte av webläsaren/apache-servern
<Coffe> det är troligen apparmor som stoppar det
<hume> apparmor....säg mer
<Coffe> testa stoppa det. fungerar det då , så vet du att det är det
<Coffe> syslog  bör visa något
<hume> vad bör syslog visa tänker du?
<hume> Coffe, apparmor verkar inte installerat, dpkg -l | armor ger rc apparmor....
<zChris> Testa att stänga av tjänst AKKD30 och applicera patch KKD45 på kerneln, om du kör med kernel 2.32.3 annars får du applicera patch KD#dd22d3
<zChris> ;P
<hume> till mig......?
<hume> :)
<zChris> Nej jag skojade bar a:)
<hume> fattar
<Markslap> haha
<hume> blev lite skraj....
<zChris> hume, får din inte någon sorts felmeddelande?
<hume> jo, att /data/tv_icons har fel rättigheter...men det spelar ingen roll vilka rättigheter jag ger
<zChris> vad har /data/tv_icons med nått att göra? :P
<Coffe> hume,  sudo service apparmor stop . kolla sedan
<hume> mythweb
<zChris> täntke att när du klickar länken som pekar på /var får du inge felmeddelande då?
<hume> klickar...? cli
<zChris> Okey jag har nog missuppfattat vad du har fel med
<zChris> :P
<hume> kan det vara nåt med htaccess?
<Barre> med htaccess kan du tala om var och hur filer får accessas för en viss sajt. Med apparmor kan du speca hur och var processen apache2 får läsa/skriva och leva
<zChris> hume, hade du apparmor överhuvudtaget?
<hume> men apparmor verar alltså inte installerat....rc
<Coffe> hume,  har du testat stoppa det ?
<hume> yes... service apparmor stop ger inget svar alls
<zChris> inte ens att det inte finns? :O
<hume> nej
<hume> vilket känns spännande...
<Coffe> men . syslog eller apache.error , de loggarna bör tala om vad som går fel
<zChris> dagon_, din tomte
<hume> apache-error har en massa File does not exist: /var/www/robots.txt
<hume> och en hel del varningar om "register_long_arrays" i PHP5.3 och "magic_quotes_gpc"
<hume> inget annat kul
<hume> syslog hittar jag inget i som skulle kunna ha med detta att göra...sorry
<zChris> har du ingen fil som heter /Var/Www/robots?
<hume> nope
<Coffe> robots är inget viktigt, men en bättre beskrivning av felet, å de kanske är enklare att hitta felet
<hume> vill du ha en bättre beskrivning av vad som sker?
<Barre> hur ser konfigurationen ut, vad förväntar du dig för resultat, vilket resultat får du.
<Coffe> precis
<zChris> Det kan till och med jag svara på!
<zChris> Han förväntar sig att det ska fungera.. men det fungerar inte
<zChris> :D
<hume> det hela handlar om mythweb, det är där det syns. setupen är att jag har /var/cache på en egen disk (för att få plats till uppgradering), /var/lib/mythtv på ytterligare en disk
<hume> resten av var tillsammans med hela roten och systemet på en ssd-disk
<hume> när jag accessar mythweb får jag felmeddelande: Error creating data/tv_icons: Please check permissions on the data directory.
<Coffe> ok, det bör synas i error log då
<fredrik_> hur startar jag om unity smidigast?
<Coffe> men vilka är rättigheterna för den ?
<hume> här är setupen för myth meckig: /var/www/mythweb är en länk till /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb
<Coffe> troligen så får www-data inte access ner .. så +x för alla på överliggande mappar
<hume> där är /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/data/tv_icons en länk till /var/cache/mythweb/image_cache
<Coffe> ok vad säger ls -la ? har www-data läsrättigheter där ?
<hume> oavsett vad jag ger /var/cache/mythweb eller image_cache för rättigheter så fortsätter felet
<Coffe> ja
<hume> www-data äger image_cache
<Coffe> det är nog på ett överliggande plan att www-data inte har rättigheter högre upp , så det ens kan komma till den mappen
<hume> allt funkar när jag flyttar tillbaka /var/cache till samma disk som resten av var
<Coffe> japps
<coobra> någon som kan en bra billig androidmobil
<Coffe> chmod 755 -R * /path/till/nya/stället
<Coffe> coobra,  om den stödjer proxmox ja :P
<hume> Coffe, drwxrwxrwx 2 root www-data 4096 2011-05-09 09:20 image_cache
<coobra> Coffe: :o ??
<hume> ja, just nu äger inte www-data den, men jag har alltså testat med det också
<Coffe> hume,  det har nog att göra med , att mapparna över , www-data inte har rättigheter där
<hume> dvs /var/cache/mythweb och /var/cache?
<Coffe> a-b-c om du har rättiheter till C men blir stoppad vid B, så spelar ju vad du får göra på C ingen roll
<Coffe> testa chmod 755 -R /var/cache/mythweb
<hume> ok....ingen förändring
<zChris> hur ser rättigheterna för var och cache ut då
<hume> grejen är att det funkar när jag har det olänkat - när jag byter ut länken tv_icons -> image_cache till en egen dir, tv_icons, då funkar det
<hume> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    16 2011-05-07 12:06 cache -> /mnt/disk1/cache
<Coffe>  ls /etc/init.d/apparmor<-- vad säger den ?
<hume> den säger /etc/init.d/apparmor
<Coffe> så då har du det installerat
<Coffe> /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<hume> inget svar, inget output alls
<hume> ska jag testa att avinstellera det?
<zChris> testa start då
<zChris> :<
<hume> samma, inget svar
<hume> magnus@vistaserver1:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure apparmor
<hume> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: apparmor är trasigt eller inte helt installerat
<hume> nån mer idé?
<Coffe> nya disken , har www-data rätt att läsa på den  ?
<hume> på disken?
<Coffe> ja som ser ser ut har du länkat det till en plats på en ny disk
<hume> WOW
<hume> tack!!!
<hume> där satt den
<hume> den hade rättigheter 700, www-data hade INTE läsrättigheter
<hume> nuuuu funkar det, tack Coffe!! Smart och tålmodigt, stort tack!
<zChris> Coffe++!
<Coffe> NP
<hume> har kollat kataloger och kataloger och kataloger, men f-n inte själva diskten
<Coffe> har haft samma problem några ggr
<hume> NP sa han lite ödmjukt.....;)
<Barre> Coffe håller på att skriva ut fakturan, snart frågar han om adressen hume ;P
<hume> :) ja, det skulle vara adekvat
<Coffe> nej , jag bråkar med LDAP
<Barre> hmmm konsigt sätt att se på det, för hade det varit jag som gick i dina skor så hade LDAP bråkat med mig
<Coffe> nej , det är jag som inte kan LDAP bra nog.
<lilleman72> wb lilleman
<lilleman> ty lilleman72
<lilleman> :P
<lilleman72> :P
<cHarNe2> lilleman* o.0 samma?
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 japp
<lilleman> och detta e min ubuntu burk
<lilleman72> detta e min win burk
<cHarNe2> ok, låter onödigt
<coobra> hmms vart finns /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<lilleman> cHarNe2: nej jag tycker inte det då jag sitter väldigt konstigt när jag skriver på denna...så jag har denna när det är kommandon jag frågar om som jag kopierar :P
<cHarNe2> coobra: har dom flyttat den?
<cHarNe2> lilleman: okok
<Barre> coobra: nu förtiden så är det grub2 och då är menu.lst ersatt...
<Barre> coobra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Barre> står lite om hur motsvarigheten till menu.lst fungerar på den länken
<realubot> Shuttlewrth föredrar iFån framför Android-lur? Driver han med oss?
<realubot> *Shuttleworth
<coobra> Barre: är i en debian
<coobra> :o
<Barre> coobra: spelar väl ingen roll, grub2 är grub2 även i debian O.o
<coobra> Barre: sant :p
<coobra> Barre: :D
<coobra> dagon_: :o
<larsemil> en litem svamp tralalalalala.
<coobra> annars får jag kramp trallalala
<arand> Hahaha: http://i.imgur.com/usftZ.png
<HeMan> Haloj!
<coobra> arand:  hehe
<arand> (Lennart Poettering's approach of software comparison)
<gorgo> lol
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<HeMan> Yo Coffe!
<coobra> arand: helt jävla konstig grejj det där
<arand> Orginal blogpost från Lennart ang. systemd: http://0pointer.de/blog
<HeMan> ooh, systemd är ju faktiskt en anledning att prova Fedora 15!
<arand> Här har vi något i stil med vim vs emacs pågående att gotta sig åt ;)
<HeMan> bara att cgroups används på att vettigt sätt är anledning nog för mig!
<arand> hehe, i långa loppet låter systemd ganska vettigt, även om Upstart+Canonical hyser hat :D
<Barre> *gäsp*
<Coffe> har du besuldat småstrutar igen ? :P
<Barre> huh?
<Coffe> ja , de du skrev om glassstrutar för några dagar sedan
<Barre> <3
<Barre> det är väl en glasstrut?
<Coffe> jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg vad du sa
<Coffe> maj 04 13:13:08 *	Barre älskar att köra små glassar, känner mig som 14 igen
<Coffe> så var det :)
<Coffe> me think funny funny
<Barre> ja där ser man..
<Barre> jag är så ofantligt trött idag..
<Coffe> ok, haft en tung helg ?
<Coffe> jag har slarvat bort url till svenska planet
<Barre> Coffe: den mycket kryptiska och svårtlärda url:en till planeten http://ubuntu-se.org/planet/
<Coffe> tack :)
<Barre> köpes: 1/2-höjdsrack 19" (18-24 units)
 * Barre är överväldigad av alla erbjudanden på serverrack som ramlat in via denna kanal :)
<kodein> så bra då
<Barre> glömde <irone></ironi> alt. <sarkasm></sarkasm>
<Philip5> Barre: jag kan bygga ett åt dig för ett par tusen i brädor från soptippen
<Barre> Philip5: dig kan man alltid lite på...
<Philip5> du får ett skambud så du inte blir helt utan
<Philip5> :D
<Barre> s/e/a/
<Philip5> jajamen
<HeMan> Barre: om du dubblar pengen så hjälper jag Philip5
<HeMan> Barre: jag hörde att tjänsten som lat navelpetare var ledig på Rackbyggarna
<Barre> HeMan: nu vill jag inte vara elak, men om du är med och bygger så halveras väl värdet..
<HeMan> Barre: men inte kostnaden!
<Barre> HeMan: my bad...
<HeMan> Barre: du brukar ju prata om att det är dubbelt så mycke värt som det kostar
<Barre> HeMan: kan du inte kör RT på min senaste tweet?
<HeMan> Barre: här kan du få det motsatta, dubbelt så dyrt som det är värt!
<Barre> HeMan: jo, jag tänkte inte på att kostnaden är inte alltid ekvivalent med värdet, faktum är att det sällan är så..
<HeMan> Barre: tyvärr, jag tar betalt för att RT'a på kommando
<Barre> hahaha
<HeMan> Barre: sådär, nu har jag RT'at ditt önskemål
<HeMan> Barre: lite GDS, http://www.deltaco.se/article.aspx?ItemID=19-L60042
<HeMan> Barre: eller http://www.deltaco.se/article.aspx?ItemID=38-0645
<Barre> HeMan: jo, kollat på nya rackskåp har jag gjort, men då jag finner att den begagnade marknaden oftast har en bättre prisbild så väljer jag att nyttja denna kanal först.
<Coffe> har bara ett helskåp
<Barre> Coffe: ingår leverans är detta inga problem ;)
<spacebug-> hum. De har väl utvecklat unity för att det typ ska passa små datorer (notebooks) bra? Då är ju frågan varför unity drar 30% av cpu:n på min vanliga laptop medans ubuntu classic drar 1%. Det är compiz i unity-fallet som ligger på 30%. Ok laptopen är väl två-tre år kanske men ändå.
<arand> spacebug-: Nytt och o-optimerat antar jag..
<ePax> Huston
 * ePax got a problem
<spacebug-> mkay
<arand> Haven't we all..
<ePax> Hur sätter man rättigheter på webdav mappar? chmod funkar inte... loggar man in som webdavuser så har man alla rättigheter till alla mappar oavsätt chmodden på mappar
<ePax> Någon som har koll på det?
<arand> tyvärr..
<HeMan> ePax: tror du kan knyta "riktiga" användare mot webdav, har dock inte hundra koll på hur
<ePax> hmmz ok
<HeMan> ePax: men det är nog beroende på vilken web-server du kör
<ePax> ubuntu 10.04
<ePax> har jagf ör mig det :D
<ePax> för*
<ePax> japp :D
<HeMan> ePax: apache2? ngingx? lighttpd?
<ePax> apache2
<HeMan> ePax: jag kan kolla om jag gjort en sån nånstans, har dock inte möjlighet nu
<ePax> HeMan, ingen fara... den är uppe å snurrar men webdav bråkar... jag får nog läsa lite mer på nätet
<ePax> jag vill bara ha lite olika rättigheter till olika mappar
<ePax> alla ska inte kunna komma åt allt
<Richiie> ePax: du vill begränsa antalet users i var någonstans de får kika i katalogerna i var/www/random kataloger ?
<HeMan> ePax: jag är rätt säker att det går lösa med en .htaccess i varje katalog, men det är lite jobbigt att underhålla
<Richiie> ePax: du borde kika här, de här kan hjälpa dig. går de inte att ställa in annars i apache confen eller conf filen för webdav
<Richiie> http://www.dikant.de/2007/10/28/howto-enable-webdav-in-apache/ "require valid users"
<ePax> Richiie, Det har jag redan :D
<ePax> HeMan, mmm... det är det som jag tänkte på... :S
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * realubot gråter.
<realubot> amelia: ;)
<kodapa> tyst nu realubot
<Philip5> heja hockey!
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Har ni ingen humor?
<Markslap> Kallar du det där humor?
<kodapa> realubot: nä!
<HeMan> det är humor att realubot kallar det  humor!
<kodapa> HeMan: :D
<HeMan> så kallad meta-humor!
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Precis
<amelia> guuud vad jag har tråkigt
<realubot> Markslap: Det kanske är intelligent humor.
<HeMan> njahapp, dags att åka hem
<HeMan> glömde passerkortet, finns risk att man blir instängd efter 17 utan det
<Markslap> :>
<Philip5> amorak blir verkligen bara trevligare och trevligare... uppdaterade precis till 2.4.1 och det är godis hela veckan :)
<kodein> anorak?
<kodein> amarok?
<Philip5> yes box
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Philip5> kodein: ögongodis... :)  http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/6127/amarok002.png
<Coffe> HeMan,  Barre  grilla.nu
<saba> Har nån varit med om att ljudet går ut i datorns inbyggda högtalare trots att hörlurar är inkopplade?
<saba> Nån fiffig lösning på det? :-)
<eliasjo> har en kortvarig
<cahoot> saba: vanligt problem med fr a hda-intel
<cahoot> ibland kan en extra moduloption hjälpa - man får söka lite mha pciid't och google
<saba> cahoot: putta in nånting till modprobe dvs? får leta runt, tack för förslaget
<cahoot> saba: i /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base eller så
<saba> cahoot: härligt, tackar :-)
<xyzp> fråga
<xyzp> Hur uppdaterar man vlc i konsollen?
<Philip5> xyzp: man letar efter en ppa eller liknande som har nyare paket och lägger till
<xyzp> Philip5, man kan inte bara skriva "update" tex?
<Philip5> xyzp: ubuntu har bara en version av vlc i varje release av ubuntu om inte vlc skulle hamna i backports och få någon extra update
<Philip5> vilken version kör du nu då?
<Philip5> om man kör ubuntu 11.04 så får man i nuläget senaste vlc
<xyzp> ok, vet inte hur man kollar vilken version man har
<nightman> jag kör 11.04 classic. minimerade fönster i bottenpanelen håller på och flyttar runt när man klickar på dom. någon som vet hur jag stänger av detta?
<Philip5> hockey!!! :D
<coobra> blod pojkar och massa puck !!!
<Philip5> coobra: jajamen! det är sport det
<dagon_> coobra: !
<coobra> dagon_: något fel :/
<dagon_> i knowz :(
<dagon_> fick ta mitt backupskal
<coobra> sorry
<coobra> :/
<dagon_> äh, ingen fara :)
<dagon_> men sjukt att man inte ens kunde köra en ping -c 3 ut från det
<dagon_> typ 0 kontakt med världen :P
<coobra> :(
<EAG> nån som vet om det finns nån "dropbox"-aktig app till android som man kan feppla med eget serverutrymme?
<dagon_> inte vad jag vet
<dagon_> är typ dropbox då
<EAG> k
<dagon_> jag ha funderingar på att knåpa ihop något liknande
<dagon_> ska bara lära mig java
<EAG> skulle vara trevligt med en sån app
<EAG> tar det lång tid för dig att lära dig java? ;)
<saba> kör på PhoneGAP ist
<lilleman72> nu får jag snart panic...jag sitter med WINSCP och kan inte göra mapparna / undermappar chmod 7777 vad är kommandot i terminalen?
<EAG> hmm phonegap gör att man kan skapa appar i html5?
<lilleman72> nu har jag hjärnsläpp?? nu kommern jag inte ens på hur jag byter map ?!?!?
<dagon_> EAG: bör inte ta för lång tid :P
<EAG> lilleman72: är du inloggad med en terminal också via ssh?
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> terminalen dirr via servern & winscp via windows
<lilleman72> jag tankar över 6k filer
<saba> EAG: jepp
<EAG> winscp är lite fel plattform
<lilleman72> men alla ska chodas
<lilleman72> EAG nej det funkar bra med att överföra
<EAG> saba: blir det bättre prestanda elelr?
<EAG> det var faktiskt intressant...jag ska kolla närmare på det där
<saba> EAG: har inte testat prestanda själv (än, ska faktiskt göra det imorgon/övermorgon) - men har intrycket att det inte ska vara något problem
<EAG> html5 löser ett ganska invecklat problem med online/offline för mobila enheter
<webistic> Någon som känner någon som kan erbjuda hosting till min ruby on rails site?
<cahoot> larsemil?
<Philip5> heja sverige!
<Krawlezt> 0-2 sist jag kolla? :)
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> har aldrig stått 0-2
<Krawlezt> Vad styr det?
<Krawlezt> Canade - Sverige d.v.s
<Philip5> 2-2
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Haffe> !maxjezy
<ubot2> kebabätare deluxe
<Haffe> Jahaj.
<maxjezy> !Haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<maxjezy> ubot2: du vet du..
<ubot2> Factoid 'du vet du..' not found
 * maxjezy är kebabens värsta fiende
<maxjezy> tuggar kebabben
<Haffe> Det är kanske dags att sova.
<zChris> Meh, linux dator låste sig totalt så jag fick starta om :S
<zChris> Skulle spela upp en DVD film
<Krawlezt> Hur slutade matche Philip5?
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som spelar LoL i Linux?
<jahkop> Tjo, nån som vet hur man fixar tab-complete för phpfunktioner i vim?
<Philip5> Krawlezt: 3-2 till kanada
<Philip5> men sverige la sig typ i sista perioden och såg nervösa ut när de själva gjorde 2-2
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, lite roligt.
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Det ända jag har märkt med Linux är att LoL inte vill fungera.
<Philip5> ja det blev ju en lite konstig match rent taktiskt eftersom den som vann matchen får möta ryssarna och de som förlorade får möta tyskland
<Philip5> vad är LoL?
<Krawlezt> Leauge Of Legends
<Krawlezt> Min engelska är inte den bästa heller så det blir inte lättare
<Philip5> vet inte ens vad det är
<dagon_> typ dota
<Krawlezt> Exakt!
<Krawlezt> dagon_: Har du lyckas?
<dagon_> lyckats?
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥ LoL att fungera i linux
<dagon_> jag spelade deras beta innan
<dagon_> och det var i newbuntu
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<Krawlezt> 243 758 objekt, med totalt 61,8 GB
<dagon_> (newb) ;)
<Krawlezt> (en del innehåll är oläsbart)
<Krawlezt> dagon_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141&iTestingId=63396
<dagon_> wth
<dagon_> kör de bara till winlulz nu?
<dagon_> jävla as
<dagon_> eller nej
<dagon_> det var ju HoH
<dagon_> jag spelade
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> Heroes of Newerth :)
<dagon_> det lirade jag
<dagon_> var det jag tänkte på
<dagon_> spelade det under betan sen började de ta betalt :/
<Philip5> dagon_: värst vad du vaknade till då ;)
<dagon_> :>
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad skönt att vara hemma imorgon :-)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<dagon_> :D
 * Haffe dansar med Xappe 
 * Haffe dansar med x_link också.
<Krawlezt> dagon_: En fråga. Hur gammal tror du jag är? :-)
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Du får också vara med i frågan.
<Krawlezt> Jag är synsk så jag vet hur gamla ni är.
<Philip5> jag tror du är 30
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> 24
<Krawlezt> Fel
<x_link> dagon_: =)
<Krawlezt> 1996-03-14 d.v.s 15Ã¥r gammal. Philip5: 24Ã¥r dagon_: 21Ã¥r
<x_link> Haffe: Oj, fick jag lite sällskap ikväll med dansen? Trevligt ;D
<x_link> Näfan, dags att sova.
<x_link> God natt!
<Krawlezt> x_link: Minderårig
<x_link> x_link jobbar = måste lägga sig "tidigt", Krawlezt har inget jobb = kan vara nattugla.
<x_link> :D
<x_link> *poff*
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt = Går i skolan men imorgon vill han sova ut och åka in och ragga upp en brud som tjatar.
<dagon_> jisses
<dagon_> vad ung jag blev
<Krawlezt> dagon_: Hit me with your age
<Philip5> ynglings dagon_
<dagon_> rena barnet nu ju
<Philip5> umm
<Krawlezt> Tell me :-)
<dagon_> 24
<Krawlezt> Den äldsta jag har pratat med på irc(pratar med) är 35år.
<dagon_> du borde prata med en ircop på efnet då
<dagon_> han är nog 40+
<Krawlezt> Haha :-)
<Krawlezt> Jag brukar mest vara på Quakenet men äldern är mycket låg samt är det mest Counter-Strike där.
<Krawlezt> Men i denna kanal trivs jag :-)
<dagon_> quakenet suger
<dagon_> bara massa 12-Ã¥riga scriptkiddies
<Krawlezt> Sant, höll på att bli en sådan men insåg att det inte var jag.
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag ett dilemma-.
<dagon_> vad för dilemma?
<Philip5> dagon_: han verkar inte veta vilket tangenbord han ska använda
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> ja, det kan vara jobbigt
<Krawlezt> Nej, kan jag inte spela LoL så har jag inget på internet att göra förutom att koda. Är nästan bara med kompisar så datorn får inte så mycket längre.
<Philip5> dagon_: nä nu ska jag kolla på 4e delen av game of thrones :)
<Philip5> har sparat den hela dagen
<dagon_> jag har redan sett den
<dagon_> riktigt fint
<Krawlezt> Nice :) Själv ska jag däcka nu
<Philip5> najs
<dagon_> jag vill döda han den där hästpojken
<Philip5> dagon_: men jag vet vad som händer ;)
<Philip5> den blonda?
<dagon_> nä, han som gifte sig med den söta
<Philip5> drogo
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> han sätter ju på henne som en slav :(
<Philip5> jag vet vad som händer med alla dem ;)
<dagon_> spoila inget för då samlar jag ett gäng på qnet och sänker din ppa :(
<dagon_> nä, skämt åt sidan
<dagon_> men håll det gärna för dig själv :>
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ska bli intressant att se en scen i avsnittet med ett badkar som jag läst lite om för det är inte med i boken och de som är fanatiska fans tycker ju inte man får lägga in något nytt alls
<Philip5> så det ska bli kul att se vad de upprör sig över
<Philip5> aja, nu försvinner jag för avsnittet
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> badkaret är med
<Philip5> ja men det är inte med i boken utan bara i serien
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> den som gnäller över den scenen är bög
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nu är jag borta *poff*
<dagon_> och det menar jag inte som en förolämpning
<dagon_> it's true
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-10
<Philip5> dagon_: jaha, det var det
<Philip5> dagon_: jag tror allt det är lite Sam över dig ;)
<Philip5> han är nog mest lik dig av alla i hela serien ;P
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> jag tror en del som tittar på serien blir lite besvikna på att allt som de väntar på att ska hända inte kommer hända i första boken/säsongen
<Philip5> hinner hända en massa och olika turer innan sånt man ser framför sig ska hända i början händer och inte händer som man tänkt sig
<Philip5> haha, kul nyhet på nordnytt... var någon som glömt sin digitalkamera på ica i gällevare och så lämnades den in som hittegods till polisen. när polisen skulle kolla på bilderna i kameran för att se om de kunde lista ut vem som var ägaren så hittade de bilder som någon tagit på sin marijuanaodling och sig själv. polisen åkte hem till snubben som hade växthus med plantor i lägenheten :D
<Philip5> snacka om misslyckad flummig looser
<dagon_> hahaha
<Philip5> dagon_: pysslar du med då?
<dagon_> kollar lite på blendercookie
<dagon_> blev sugen på att göra lite karaktärer
<dagon_> nu när vi snackade game of thrones
<Philip5> du ska ju göra din kyrka
<dagon_> jag måste variera mig :p
<dagon_> de har en bra tutorial nu på cookie
<dagon_> modeling the female body
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> fast jag förstår vad de menade med den där scenen i badkaret men jag förstår också varför man lagt in den typ
<Philip5> man lät dem prata om lite grejer så tittarna skulle få den infon i ett svep för annars är det något som man får veta från flera olika ställen som säkert skulle tagit mer tid att filma
<dagon_> hon var grymt snygg
<Philip5> horan?
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> fint ansikte
<Philip5> jo
<dagon_> jag kollade i 720
<Philip5> det var nog meningen också ;)
<dagon_> enda serien jag kollar i 720 :>
<Philip5> hehe, så du kan se lite mer
<dagon_> precis
<Philip5> tror du brorsan kommer bli kung då
<dagon_> hoppas inte
<dagon_> han är en fisse
<Philip5> visserligen så är det ju tre böcker till som är tänkta att ges ut så det kanske blir ändring på det
<dagon_> hmm, bbl
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> så var man på väg till jobbet..
<antii> amelia: ångest :(
<amelia> antii: va?
<antii> [06:54:23] <amelia> så var man på väg till jobbet..
<amelia> njä, inte så farligt.
<Kirill> Morrn folks!
<Kimmen> morning
<Markslap> God morgon ah-berg.
<Markslap> "Åh nej, inte han igen, jag är lite avskräckt som det är"
<amelia> jaha, nu kom förmiddagströttheten.
<Coffe> den var ju där redan när man vaknade idag
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Tele2 roade sig med att riva sönder IPv6-routingen
<Markslap> :D
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<HeMan> Coffe: tja!
<realubot> Tjo!
<madbear> yo
<realubot> madbear: Wzup in da madbear-hood?
<madbear> realubot: tjenna scriptsatan
<realubot> madbear: scriptsatan?
<realubot> Vad menar du med det? Jag är inte satan.
<madbear> ja du ska byta nick till bashdevil
<realubot> Det är säkert upptaget.
<madbear> haha
<Markslap> Satan är för god.
<dagon_> np: Dimmu Borgir - Satan My Master
<Philip5> dagon_: så du är vaken
<Philip5> trodde du sov din skönhetssömn nu
<dagon_> nä, min jävla polare ringde och väckte mig
<kodein> cake - satan is my motor
<Philip5> dagon_: vilken typ... och ska vara polare liksom
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> vilket as
<Philip5> stryk han från ditt testamente
<dagon_> han är inte med
<dagon_> fastän jag vet att han vill ha mina datorer
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> kanske är därför han jävlas
<madbear> ska du inte begravas med dina datorer dagon_ ?
<dagon_> klart jag ska
<Philip5> man blir ju ett så mycket intressantare arkeolgoiskt fynd i framtiden då
<Coffe> vad heter den gamla window-decoration ?
<Coffe> helt tappat namnet på den
<Philip5> metacity?
<Coffe> funkar , tack
<Philip5> dagon_: har du hunnit bli master på yafaray än då?
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<Markslap> Hai
<Philip5> hallå där
<Krawlezt> Skönt att vara nyvaken men fortfarande ligga kvar i sängen :-)
<Markslap> (:
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man connectar till en bouncer?
<misse-> Krawlezt: som i en ircbouncer?
<Philip5> misse-: det får vi nog aldrig veta ;)
<misse-> I'll die wondering
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> men det är oliderligt spännade
<Philip5> wb Maxjezy
<realubot> Telenor ringde. Dom vill lura på mig ett 24-månaders abonnemang för 199 kr/månad och på köpet erbjuder dom mig en SE X8 och fri surf.
<kodein> och då sa du "välkommen till 2010-talet"?
<Fogge> Låter rätt standard
<realubot> För 249 kr/månad i 24 månader får man ju en Desire S på Telenors hemsida. Oklart om man får ringa för hela slanten.
<realubot> Fogge: Ja, jag tycker också det.
<realubot> Fogge: Dom påstår ju att det är ett erbjudande till mig för att jag är kund hos BBB men jag tycker inte det är så bra?
<realubot> Är det standard att man får ringa för hela abonnemangsavgiften?
<Markslap> Mm
<Fogge> Nej, det brukar det inte vara
<kodein> jag tycker du ska göra som jag och be dem sluta ringa och upsella hela jävla tiden
<Markslap> Fogge: Iofs, men det blir vanligare och vanligare.
<Markslap> Speciellt i erbjudanden.
<Fogge> Det brukar finnas två abbonnemangstyper, låga samtals/sms-kostnader, eller en pott med minuter och mess som är gratis och därefter höga samtals/sms-kostnader
<Fogge> Binda-ett-par-år-för-att-få-mobilen-gratis-abbonemangen är oftast av första typen
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man connectar till en bouncer?
<Philip5> Krawlezt: du har redan frågat och den som försökte hjälpa dig ignorerade du :(
<Krawlezt> Svarade någon? :O
<Krawlezt> Jag gick på toa och sedan hade ingen svarat..
<Krawlezt> misse-: Ja, som en irc bouncer.
<Krawlezt> Har en på Quakenet men lyckas inte komma in på den.
<misse-> Krawlezt: kolla bnc-leverantörens FAQ
<Krawlezt> Jag har gjort det.
<Philip5> Krawlezt: hehe, väntade du i nästan 2 min på att någon skulle svara och sedan drog... du är rolig du
<Krawlezt> :O
<misse-> en BNC agerar IRC-server åt dig, så du ska ansluta med din klient precis som du ansluter till ett avnligt nät, men med bnc'ns uppgifter
<Krawlezt> 14:28 -Notice(notice@shroudbnc.org)- *** This server requires a password. Use  /QUOTE PASS thepassword to supply a password now.
<Krawlezt> 14:29 -Notice(notice!shroudbnc.org)- *** Unknown user or wrong password.
<realubot> kodein: Upsella?
<realubot> Det jag är ute efter egentligen är fri surf. Ringa med mobilen är jag inte så intresserad av faktiskt.
<misse-> Krawlezt: http://dotbnc.se/artiklar/guider <--
<misse-> har du verkligen gjort rätt där hela vägen?
<Philip5> realubot: fri surf och skype app i mobilen så du kan ringa typ gratis
<Krawlezt> misse-: Det där lyckades jag med, när jag satt i Windows.
<Krawlezt> Använder Irssi nu
<realubot> Jag skulle t.o.m. kunna ha en telefon som det inte går att ringa med om jag hade bra och billig uppkoppling.
<kodein> realubot: ja, upsell är ju att när du väl köpt nånting så har de ju foten inne för att kunna sälja fler tjänster
<realubot> Philip5: Mhm, men det har ju snackats om att det ska spärras eller det kanske var i USA alla utom en operatör spärrat det?
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<kodein> realubot: tex har du ju brädband, nu vill de att du ska ringa mobilt med dem
<kodein> och så vill de att du ska prenumerera på betaltv via dem
<kodein> och mibolt brädband
<realubot> Jag nappar inte så lätt på erbjudanden. Det enda riktigt dåliga köp jag har gått på var när dom sålde in mobilt bredband till mig. Det blev ingen lönsam affär med tanke på ur lite jag använde tjänsten.
<Philip5> realubot: nej det var här också men jag tror det är emot något eu-direktiv så de inte får det
<kodein> jag får ändå ge dem en eloge för att de slutade ringa när jag bad dem
<misse-> Krawlezt: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup kolla under Server and channel automation, du vill att irssi skickar /QUOTE PASS dittlösenord när du ansluter till servern
<misse-> Krawlezt: annars borde du kunna vara snabb att skriva det själv
<Philip5> inte än så länge iaf... kanske lobbas om det så det blir ändring
<realubot> kodein: Jo, dom har ju redan försökt med TV men jag har ju ingen TV. :)
<misse-> också viktigt att du ställt in irssi på att köra med det ident som bncn vill att du kör
<realubot> Jag har gjort mig av med TV:n och sagt upp TV-licensen.
<kodein> som sagt, du skulle kunna be dem sluta ringa
<realubot> Philip5: Jag hoppas att det är så som du säger att EU stoppar det här.
<realubot> Philip5: Det bryter ju liksom mot nätneutralitetsprincipen, tycker man.
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> kodein: Dom får gärna ringa. Jag svarar aldrig på okända nummer.
<realubot> Dessutom är jag med i NIX nu. Om det nu hjälper.
<realubot> Är det inte lätt att avlyssna Skype-samtal? Det har det varit snack om förut?
<realubot> Fungerar Skype-appen bra i Android då?
<Krawlezt> misse-: funkade inte
<misse-> Krawlezt: skit i bncn då :) skaffa ett skal att köra irssi från ist
<Krawlezt> misse-: Jag har betalt för bouncern samt fixat vhost
<amelia> *gäsp*
<misse-> Krawlezt: man får aldrig ta med tidigare investeringar i beräkningarna när man ska ta nya beslut :)
<Krawlezt> Det ska gå :(
<spacebug-> varför bnc? för inte bara i en screen.. funkar ju klockrent
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Somsagt, har betalt för bouncers samt fixat vhost.
<spacebug-> aha ok, läste inte allt
<Krawlezt> Okej
<Krawlezt> Jag använder just nu Xchat men det funkar ändå inte.
<Krawlezt> Jag kom in :)
<Krawlezt> Kommer in här strax <3
<realubot> "IP-telefoni är inte tillgängligt i detta erbjudande." http://www.telenor.se/privat/abonnemang/telenor-surfa/index.html
<realubot> What does they mean? Spärrar dom Skype-samtal?
<cHarNe2> realubot: idag gör dom inget
<cHarNe2> realubot: men som reserverar sig till att blockera SIP-trafik
<realubot> Jaha. Ok.
<misse-> dagen vi börjar ssh-tunnla regelbundet från båra mobiler <3
<dagon_> :>
<speakman> Är det nån som har egen firma här?
<delhage> ja
<Krawlezt> Back
<Krawlezt> Hur registrera man sig hos NickServ+
<speakman> delhage: get?
<speakman> eget even
<dagon_> Krawlezt: http://www.goodchatting.com/howtoregnick.html
<delhage> speakman: ja
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja dagon_
<speakman> delhage: okie doke - vet du om det går att ha enskild firma på sidan om en anställning hos ett företag, som man dessutom fakturerar vissa jobb på sidan om direkt från firman?
<delhage> speakman: det beror på vad din arbetsgivare säger
<speakman> delhage: det är nog inga problem, om det inte ställer till något juridiskt vill säga.
<speakman> delhage: jag tänker t.ex. att man fakturerar övertid eller jobb utöver anställningens ramar
<delhage> det är inte olagligt men det kan finnas konkurrensklausuler i ditt anställningskontrakt
<speakman> delhage: det har jag isåfall koll på. Men vad skulle arbetsgivaren egentligen ha för invändningar mot en sån lösning? Det ger ju inga ökade kostnader eller så.
<delhage> om du tar kunder från dom tex
<delhage> konkurrerande verksamhet
<speakman> Varför jag vill göra så är att kunna använda pengar från ena delen av min eventuella enskilda firma till en annan verksamhet inom samma enskilda firma (som tyvärr inte ger riktigt lika bra som den förra men som är mycket roligare)
<delhage> eller vänta, missuppfattade jag din fråga?
<speakman> delhage: ja :)
<delhage> ska du fakturera bolaget du är anställd på?
<speakman> japp
<delhage> det låter väldigt tveksamt
<delhage> fråga skatteverket, men jag tror att det är otillåtet
<Philip5> du får också betala moms och avgifter
<speakman> Så här tänker jag; jag sysslar både med programmering och fotografering. En tanke är att öppna enskild firma som innefattar båda delarna, men där inkomster från programmeringen kan gå till inköp av utrustning för fotograferingen.
<Philip5> så du förlorar en del i transaktionen
<Krawlezt> speakman, Vad programmerar du? :)
<speakman> Philip5: nja, man får ju lägga upp det så det går jämnt upp. Jag fakturerar alltså precis den summa som företaget annars betalar i mina sociala avgifter etc.
<speakman> Krawlezt: massa saker
<Krawlezt> Vilka språk om jag frågar så? :)
<speakman> Krawlezt: massa språk :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<speakman> Krawlezt: främst _inte_ microsoft-baserade, men i övrigt rätt öppen med det mesta
<Krawlezt> Själv gör jag hemsidor och programmerar också :)
<Krawlezt> Aha, nice :)
<Krawlezt> speakman, Har du Linux?
<speakman> eller; det mesta som inte härhör från Microsoft, kan man säga.
<speakman> Krawlezt: det var en underligt fråga :)
<speakman> underlig even
<Krawlezt> Jag programmerar bara C++ förtillfället :)
<Krawlezt> speakman, Bra, då kan du hjälpa mig :)
<Krawlezt> Vad fan komprimerar man med?!
<speakman> Krawlezt: hm - programmerar du webbsidor i C++?
<speakman> Krawlezt: bzip2 t.ex.
<Krawlezt> GNU GCC använde jag förr men jag hade ett helvette att få det installerat!
<speakman> Krawlezt: sudo apt-get install build-essentials ?
<Krawlezt> speakman, Nej, jag kodar program i C++ och hemsidor i CSS/HTML/PHP/MYSQL/JAVASCRIPT :)
<speakman> oki
<Krawlezt> speakman, Du sa en mening som tog mig 3h att söka efter igår!
<speakman> hm?
<Krawlezt> Jag satt och sökte i 3h igår efter det där jävla kommandot
<speakman> apt-get ?
<Krawlezt> Nej build-essentials
<speakman> det är ett argument till kommandot apt-get ;p
<speakman> ny på Ubuntu?
<speakman> vilka verktyg använder du i C++ förresten?
<speakman> libs osv
<Krawlezt> speakman, Jag använde Ubuntu förr men sedan blev jag dum och fick för mig att börja spela Counter-Strike igen vilket jag ändå inte gjorde sen orkade jag inte formatera tillbaka.
<Krawlezt> Men lite nybörjare är jag men kan använda Linux/Ubuntu
<speakman> oki
<speakman> Ja Debian/Ubuntu är rätt fantastiskt att programmera i.
<Krawlezt> Jag har precis testat det flesta språk och har valt C++ eftersom det var det jag förstod bäst så lär mig förtillfället :)
<Krawlezt> speakman, Vilket program använder du när du skriver kod?
<speakman> Tusentals färdiga libs för allt tänkbart, tillgängligt på sekunden via sudo apt-get install libXXXX
<speakman> libXXXX-dev oftast då
<speakman> Krawlezt: Emacs
<speakman> som editor
<maxjezy> !ping
<Krawlezt> Hm, jag använde Bluefish förr och är fundersam vad jag ska använda nu
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<speakman> Krawlezt: Emacs
<kodein> var det nån som sa emacs?
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> speakman, det står att det redan finns :O
<speakman> kodein: of course
<kodein> yay
<speakman> Krawlezt: står att vad finns?
<speakman> \0/
<Krawlezt> Build ettentis eller vad det heter
<kodein> ja, isf lär du ju ha gcc.
<speakman> jess
<Krawlezt> Okej
<Krawlezt> Hm
<Krawlezt> Fan vad efterbliven jag känner mig
<dagon_> äh, det är inte lätt :)
<speakman> Vi är alla nybörjare i början ;)
<Krawlezt> Men speakman Emacs
<speakman> +1
<Krawlezt> Hur fan gör man för att installera det?
<speakman> !emacs
<ubot2> Factoid 'emacs' not found
<speakman> sudo apt-get install emacs-snapshot
<arand> För C++ är det ju g++, menannarsså
<speakman> kodein kanske har något bra kom-igång-tips för Emacs
<speakman> mjo
<Krawlezt> Vafan
<Krawlezt> Jag ska tydligen vara med polare nu fast jag inte kommer ihåg det
<arand> speakman: Är inte emacs-snapshot äldre än vanliga versionen nuförtiden?
<kodein> att ta sig igenom tutorialen på C-h t är ju alltid en bra start
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste rulla
<speakman> kodein: +1
<speakman> arand: låter märkligt?
<speakman> arand: 23.2+1-7ubuntu2 vs 1:20090909-1
<kodein> arand: emacs-snapshot var rätt övergivet ett tag. men sen ett tag tillbaks så tog danjou tag i det @ http://emacs.naquadah.org/
<kodein> 23.3 is released
<arand> 1:20090909-1 Har helt enkelt inte uppdaterats på ett tag.
<speakman> såg gammalt ut, helt sant
<arand> Ja jo, men isåfall måste man ju ha ett externt repo också..
 * speakman har kört på -snapshot av gammal vana
 * kodein har börjat bygga eget överallt
<speakman> hm?
<speakman> ah, bygga emacs...
<arand> Är det inte därför man kör Emacs överhuvudtaget? Av gamma vana.. :þ
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ installerat
<Krawlezt> Hm speakman
<speakman> Hm Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Jag hittar inte emacs
<speakman> Alt+F2 -> emacs
<speakman> Jag har ingen aning om hur man hittar i Unity
<speakman> Kör Xmonad
<Krawlezt> Jag kör inte Unity
<speakman> (vilket Emacs fortfarande verkar ha vissa problem med, hmmm)
<Krawlezt> Jag hittar inte det i Program så därför kan jag inte ha en ikon på skrivbordet..
<kodein> brukar finnas under "programmering", men nu kör jag ju inte unity så jag vet inte hur det ser ut
<Krawlezt> Där fanns bara Bluefish
<Krawlezt> Gjorde en programstartare istället
<Krawlezt> speakman, Fyfan vad jobbigt program
<speakman> Krawlezt: hur vet du det?
<Krawlezt> Jag testade det precis och det som jag testade var inte nice.
<Krawlezt> CTRL + S/V/C ville inte fungera
<speakman> SVC?
<Krawlezt> S och V och C
<Krawlezt> Observera /
<speakman> Ska de funka då?
<Krawlezt> Ja, självklart
<speakman> Har jag aldrig använt i Emacs iaf
<kodein> C-s använder jag hela tiden
<speakman> För?
<kodein> C-c är ju ett rätt vanligt prefix också
<kodein> speakman: search-forward
<speakman> precis
<Krawlezt> CTRL + S = Save
<speakman> C-x C-s funkar ju
<speakman> Krawlezt: nej inte i Emacs
<Krawlezt> Märkte det.
<kodein> för att kopiera, markera en region och gör M-w, som du sen yankar med C-y
<speakman> Krawlezt: *lär* dig Emacs först innan du kritiserar :)
<Krawlezt> Nej, det ska vara simpelt och lätt :>
<speakman> kodein: bör man rekommendera cua-mode?
<speakman> Krawlezt: allt hänger ju på om man vill vara produktiv eller få musarm
<kodein> jag har aldrig använt det och är med på xah-bashartåget ;)
<Krawlezt> Hm, använder man xampp i linux också?
<speakman> Krawlezt: gå igenom tutorialen på C-h t
<Krawlezt> Okej, jag är för trött för programmering men vi pratar om film istället.
 * speakman hoppar den diskussionen
<speakman> om det inte skulle röra fotografering då förstås
 * Krawlezt med
<kodein> fotografisk film?
<speakman> kodein: finns vissa kopplingar
 * Krawlezt satte på EuroTrip och ska gå och hämta något att äta. AWAY!
<speakman> 35mm
<kodein> jopp.
<arand> Är syntaxen för saker som %s/^\ Blah\ \(.*\)/\1/ mycket annorlunda i Emacs mot vim?
<kodein> reguljära uttryck? ja, de skiljer
<arand> Ouch..
<kodein> på en del punkter, åtminstone. det mesta är sig likt
<arand> Nae, jag lärde mig vim av en slump, sen har det fastnat..
<kodein> tja, det är ju fri mjukvara det med, så det är la okej
<kodein> :)
<bamsefar> Varför vill man byta från vim till emacs?
 * speakman stångas ständigt med mini-versionen av vi på alla inbäddade system med kommmer liksom aldrig överens. :p
<speakman> Får nog ta å lära sig ordentligt nångång
<arand> Jo, en gång it tiden var det väl av den aledningen också, tänkte att vi vore mer generellt gångbart, men när man ändå kör vim är det argumentet inte helt gångbart..
<arand> Det tråkiga med vi är ju att esc-tangenten aldrig riktigt känns helt optimal. Har bundit om till CapsLock, men återigen är ju allt muskelminne kört om man kommer till en annan instans
<speakman> http://world.std.com/~jdostale/kbd/SpaceCadet1.jpeg :)
<speakman> Dom var iaf tidigt med Facebooks Gilla-knappar
<Laban> =)
<Krawlezt> speakman, vim är fan svårare men emacs är svårt :P
<speakman> Man får börja med att släppa Windows-tänket så går det lite lättare.
<speakman> Vilket för övrigt gäller både Vim och Emacs - använd dom som det är tänkt så blir allt mycket enklare :)
<Krawlezt> Hm,
<arand> Visserligen änvänder väl en hel del gedit, nano, and the likes, men när man gräver ner sig och verkligen ska editera, istället för skriva, då faller de kort..
<realubot> Nämn tre saker som är mycket bättre i vim än i gedit?
<kodein> skriptbarheten, att det går att köra i terminal, att det är baserat på vi
<arand> Search & replace, search & replace, search & replace.
<speakman> Nämn nånting som Gedit är bra på?
<realubot> speakman: Sök och ersätt, tycker jag fungerar bra. Färgstödet när man programmerar är bra.
<Krawlezt> pidgin,xchat,irssi,bluefish,skype,htop
<Krawlezt> Vad fattas?
<arand> git
<phibxr> Krawlezt, en ångande kopp med kaffe.
<dodel> Hej igen. Nu ar det sa att jag uppdaterade mitt system och nar jag startade om datorn (som man skulle gora) sa blev allt textbaserat
<dodel> Jag skrev /etc/init.d/lxdm start men da sa den att den saknar nvidia-drivers.
<dodel> Hur fixar man ner nvida drivers?
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get update
<arand> på ubuntu? Via jockey-text
<Krawlezt> Hur fan kan du få det textbaserat?
<dodel> finns det inget nvidia paket ?
<arand> nvidia-current normalt sett, använd jockey-text om möjligt.
<dodel> jockey-taxt?
<dodel> okej. nu sa laddar den ner och ska installera
<phibxr> Krawlezt, ascii-baserad xorg-rendering. /thumbsup
<dodel> men det fungerar inte
<dodel> X startar inte
<realubot> Om ni hae spelat era kort rätt så hade ni haft 50 miljarder mer på bankkontot nu.
<realubot> MS köper Skype.
<dodel> NVIDIA: Failed to loaad the Nvidia kernel module
<realubot> *hade
<dodel> Så om MS köper skype. Då kanske skype inte finns för linux?
<dodel> ska man remove nivida och sen om installera det på nytt?
<dodel> hur avinstallerar man nvidia?
<realubot> Ja, vad händer med Linux-versionen av Skype nu? Om Skype inte fungerar i Linux så är det nästan lika illa som att inte Photoshop gör det. Om inte ännu värre.
<realubot> dodel: sudo apt-get purge <paket>
<realubot> dodel: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<realubot> nvidia-current - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<dodel> kanske bäst att ominstallera. Installeraded bara rätt på
<dodel> ser ni åöä?
<arand> Använd jockey-text ...
<arand> dodel: Yes.
<dodel> vad är jockey text
<dodel> hur kopierar man en hel mapp med filer i?
<dodel> cp -p utesluter mappar
<arand> cp -r ?
<dodel> okok tack
<dodel> nu ska man testa om nvidia fungerar.
<arand> Om man vill hålla symlänkar intakta, använd -a
<desktop> Nope! Fungerar icke. Då får jag väll ominstallera det
<Krawlezt> Ska man använda XAMPP i linux?
<Krawlezt> Eller finns det något bättre?
<cahoot> lampp?
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer slå ihjäl någon
<Krawlezt> Jag får inte root
<arand> sudo -i
<cahoot> In the past this software was called LAMPP but to avoid misconceptions we renamed it to »XAMPP for Linux«.
<Krawlezt> arand, Ja men det fungerar inte på samma sät
<Krawlezt> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<Krawlezt> Läs Step 2
<arand> Krawlezt: Vad behöver du root för specifikt..
<arand> Och, jo, sudo -i gör exakt vad den guiden menar..
<Krawlezt> Hm, varför vill den inte flyttas
<riorio> topic behöver uppdateras: "Möte 27/4 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote"
<arand> eller prefixa sudo direkt till tar-kommandot
<Krawlezt> arand, jag kan inte flytta någon in till /opt
<fgh> sudo chmod 777 /opt
<arand> Uhm, NEJ.
<riorio> även "val av TL och TC" är utdaterat
<Krawlezt> arand, ska jag lyssna på fgh
<arand> Krawlezt: Nej, funkar det inte att köra "sudo tar -xzvf fil.tar.gz -C /opt" eller?
<Krawlezt> arand, Jag ska testa
<Krawlezt> Hm, arand jag kan ju inte flytta från root eftersom filen inte lägger där?
<Krawlezt> Lägger jag filen i min hem map kan jag inte få den flyttad från _root_
<arand> Är väl bara att specifiera full path, no?
<Krawlezt> Fan vet jag
<Krawlezt> Jag vet inte hur jag ska flytta den
<arand> Vad är det som lgger i din hemmapp? Är root användaren i det här läget? Vad händer när du som vanlig användare packager up tarbollen via sudo?
<cahoot> varför xampp öht?
<Krawlezt> Men
<cahoot> ubuntu har väl alla paket som behövs?
<Krawlezt> arand,
<arand> Jo, det är ju också en fråga..
<Krawlezt> Varför säger ingen det?
<larsemil> cahoot: ja?
<cahoot> larsemil: det ver ngn som undrade om det i kanalen fanns ngn som kunde hosta en ruby rails setup - jag skrev ditt namn
<cahoot> 24h sed?
<larsemil> ja ungefär
<Krawlezt> https://www.flashback.org/p30541716#p30541716
<arand> Krawlezt: Guiden på appdb verkar ganska komplett, fastnar du på något speciellt steg?
<zChris> Herregud
<zChris> Har aldrig haft så mycket problem med tjejens dator sen jag installerade Linux Mint XFCE på den :S
<Krawlezt> arand, Första
<Krawlezt> Jag förstår inte riktigt vad man ska göra
<zChris> Krawlezt, vilken wine version har du nu då ?
<Krawlezt> Ska kika
<Krawlezt> Wine 1.3 beta
<zChris> har du testat med http://ace-client.net/ ? Tydligen ska den fungera bättre
<Krawlezt> Hm, nej faktiskt inte! :O
<Krawlezt> zChris, Vad gör man med den?
<Krawlezt> Aha, det är som LoL för linux
<Krawlezt> Då behöver jag inte Wine? Kan jag avinstallera det?
<larsemil> carlba: tack för tips iaf
<Krawlezt> zChris, Ska jag tanka patchen eller clienten?
<zChris> Krawlezt, patchen är väll till för clienten? så båda? :P
<zChris> men nus ka jag vila mig
<Oakleaf> Jag har en dator där endast ubuntu 10.04 är installerat och grub visar sig inte när jag startar. Hur gör jag för att hinna stanna i grubb innan ubuntu startar?
<arand> HÃ¥ll Shift
<Oakleaf> tack det gjorde tricket
<Krawlezt> zChris, Hm, detta lär bli svårt tror jag :P
<Krawlezt> zChris, Jag tankar clienten nu så får se vad som händer
<Krawlezt> zChris, Hm, testar tanka clienten och om det inte funkar gråter jag..
<Krawlezt> Eller, tankar när jag sitter på LAN/Inatt men kan jag ta bort wine?
<realubot> Och vem blir först med att bjuda in realubot till Googles nya musiktjänst?
<realubot> Äsch, nu när jag läser om den är den ju skit.
<Oakleaf> När jag gör make att kompilera en drivrutin får jag felet: "Ingen regel för att skapa målet "driver/jmb38x". Vad kan sådant bero på?
<arand> Antar att det målet inte är definierat i Makefile ..
<spacebug-> Oakleaf: har du kört ./configure innan?
<Oakleaf> Nej, det fungerade inte.
<cahoot> på linux?
<Oakleaf> Eller ja det gjorde jag men fick ett felmedelande.
<Oakleaf> ja
<cahoot> finns den inte i kerneln?
<Oakleaf> ./configure har väl att göra med filerna jag ska kompilera?
<maxjezy> jag fick en Sony Corp. Batoh Device
<maxjezy> vad är det ?
<lord4163> tjena
<lilleman> ngn som vet vilken fil jag ändrar i som  gör att jag kan ta in en större mysql fil?
<lord4163> vad menar du?
<lord4163> du kan väl ta in alla storlekar? :D
<lilleman> lord4163:  nej
<Philip5> dagon_: dags att vakna nu
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, nu får du gå upp. Du har ju sovit bort hela dagen.
<lilleman72> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-OVIolyrQ&feature=player_embedded#at=16
<lilleman72> LOL
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<realubot> Den där johanbr verkar blyg.
<Linda^> Nu får ni minsann hjälpa mig :( Vad är det för knas om jag inte kan packa upp rarfiler? ;o
<Philip5> Linda^: installera paketet unrar så går det bra sedan
<arand> rar är ett fint format utan ordentliga fria implementeriangar, och en skapare med en förkärlek för att stämma folk ;)
<realubot> Linda^: Har du installerat unrar?
<realubot> Linda^: sudo apt-get install unrar
<realubot> Därefter ska det bara vara att dubbelklicka på filen med vänsterknappen så ska arkivhanteraren klara rar-filer.
<Linda^> realubot: Ja.. Jag tror det iaf :o
<Linda^> jag kan dra och släppa filen.. det blir ett plus eller vad man ska säga, där jag släpper filen
<Linda^> och det laddar lite.. men sen äre tomt.
<realubot> Linda^: Kontrollera med: apt-cache policy unrar
<johanbr> Philip5: tack tack :)
<Linda^> invalid operation policy.. mjahaja
<Linda^> fast innan jag installerade unrargrejjen kunde jag inte ens dubbelklicka på rarfilen ;o
<Philip5> johanbr: var ett tag sedan... har du varit borta eller bara idlat och jag inte sett dig?
<realubot> Linda^: Vad händer om du kör: unrar l /path/to/file.rar ?
<realubot> Linda^: apt-cache policy unrar
<realubot> Linda^: Inte apt-get.
<Linda^> aha
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> installed (none) ;o
<Linda^> den ljuger :(
<realubot> Linda^: sudo apt-get install unrar
<realubot> SÃ¥ installerar du det.
<Linda^> men det jag installerade hette unrar..  och efter jag installerat det kunde jag kika på rarfilerna iaf. Det kunde jag inte innan. Vad är det för lurt jag installerat då? ;o
<arand> kan vara att du installerade "unrar-free" som inte funkar för nyare rar-filer
<Linda^> Mjaha
 * Linda^ testar igen 
<realubot> Linda^: Men testa att installera som jag skrev. Om du redan har det som kommer apt att säga det när du försöker installera.
<Linda^> realubot: Jag gjorde. och nu funkar det :D
<realubot> Linda^: Ok, bra.
<Linda^> realubot: Tack :)
<Linda^> Och med en lösning kommer nästa problem. ;o Sist löste jag det genom att tanka hem vlc istället, men vill ju ha en fungerande videospelare (den som ingår)..  fyra error-rutor dök upp ;o  Något ni känner igen?
<Linda^> connection terminated ;o
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> fasen vad jag har tråkigt
<gorgo> :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> om man skulle sova lite kanske..
<amelia> man sleep verkar inte så givande så får nog klura ut på egen hand hur man gör. :(
<coobra> Hejje
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-11
<realubot> Linda^: Har du installerat ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<realubot> Linda^: Det innehåller codecs för videouppspelning.
<realubot> Linda^: Installera med: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Linda^: Jag tycker inte Totem är så bra. Så jag rekommenderar att du använder VLC eller gnome-mplayer: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<Philip5> lite kul google artwork på google
<coobra> huh ?
<Maxk> hej, när jag startar datorn och ska skriva in lösenordet för wlanet så hänger den sig och jag kan inte göra nånting, har inte bootat ubuntu på ett tag, nån som vet vad problemet kan vara?
<Maxk> har provat 3-4 gånger o den hänger sig alltid när jag försöker skriva lösenordet
 * coobra slaps ALL
<Haffe> Vad tusan.
<Anarieth> god morgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mrrn, hur är det med grabben?
<coobra> tjooo i stugan  :D
<Haffe> Dags att röra på sig tror jag.
<Haffe> Få något gjort.
<larsemil> god mrogon!
<larsemil> Barre: du vet väl att det alltid finns plats för skåoet hos mig. om du inte hittar något annat
<Barre> larsemil: det är snällt, men jag vill ju ha mitt egna rack med leksaker ;)
<larsemil> Barre: jo jag vet, :) blir lite långt för att sätta i nya prylar. men jag har plats för ett helt rack också siddu, eller två.
<larsemil> eller tre
<Barre> lyllo dig
<Barre> men jag har också plats för 2-3 rack, det är racken jag saknar ;)
<Barre> men snart har frugan och äldsta dottern fövandlat utrymmet till garderob, så jag måste huitta ett rack sanrt...
<larsemil> Ja men dåså
<larsemil> blocket har ju mängder. dock inte alla i så fint skick
<Anarieth> Någon som känner till ett gratis databasprogram (tyvärr i samma stil som MS Access pga begränsningar på jobbet) som funkar på linux, mac och windows?
<Barre> Anarieth: SQLite eller OpenOffice - BASE
<Anarieth> Barre: tackar, ska kolla på OO - Base
<larsemil> SQlite +1
<Anarieth> larsemil: måste vara så simpelt att vilken idiot som helst ska kunna använda och förstå :P
<Anarieth> nej jag har inga höga tankar om många av mina kollegor :p
<larsemil> så skriva sql var inte vad du tänkte?
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> HeMan: såg att det gått på tok med grabben igår? lugnare idag?
<realubot> ru is back.
<andol> (Tja, beroende på vad man förväntas syssla med så tycker jag allt att man kan vara fullt kompetent även utan att vara bekant med SQL-frågor.)
<larsemil> select politisktkorrektasvar from andol.answers order by relevance;
<Anarieth> :p
<Anarieth> har haft kollegor som knappt har vetat hur man startar en dator (vilket kan vara bra att kunna när man jobbar med IT-support) :P
<Haffe> Tralalal.
<realubot> Vad händer idag då?
<andol> larsemil: Tja, låt oss helt enkelt säga att jag snubblade över en utav mina käpphästar.
<kodapa> 9/win17
<kodapa> whoops
<realubot> "Förr ägnades mer av barns lediga tid till bokläsning. Nu har datorn tagit över. Det har lett till att ungas läsprestationer gått ned kraftigt i till exempel USA och Sverige, enligt en forskarrapport från Göteborgs universitet.
<realubot> "
<kodein> nähä?
<kodein> inte direkt den slutsats man hade väntat sig alls.
<larsemil> men åh andra sidan så borde ju dator och spelande ökat engelskakunskaperna betydligt?
<Barre> all your base are belong to us!
<Barre> inte direkt korrekt engelska ;)
<larsemil> tips på laptop i 7000kr som lirar ubuntu bra?
<Anarieth> alla laptops för 7k? :P
<Anarieth> lägg på ett par tusenlappar och köp en macbook pro, ubuntu flyter underbart på min :P
<t^> appleprodukter är kapitalförstöring om du frågar mig
<t^> :>
<amelia> woho! t^ är här och gnäller igen. :)
<larsemil> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=839835 på en sån här borde väl linux lira bra?
<t^> rutin
<t^> :)
<amelia> det är ju intressant att se att även irc har drabbats av proffstyckarna...
<t^> drabbats ? satt på dalnet innan du va påtänkt! ;D
<t^> haha
<misse-> proffs-tyckarna eller proffs-styckarna amelia?
<t^> precis lika gnällig
<amelia> t^: tror du?
<t^> :>
<zChris> är väll på irc proffstyckarna uppstod ? :P
<t^> hehe förmodligen
<t^> amelia du opponerar dig emot att apple är skit för överpris då ? :>
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> t^: klagar du på ferrarri?
<t^> haha ferrarri är ju prestanda för överpris
<amelia> zChris: nejdå, det var långt innan irc.. men nu när t^ säger det så var nog dalnet ett helt gäng sånna.. synd att det kom hit dock.
<t^> apple är bara bajs för mkt pengar
<maxjezy> t^: prestanda på vilka vägar?
<amelia> t^: apple har sina poänger de med, precis som mycket annat.
<maxjezy> apple är fett för musiker osv
<maxjezy> ferarri lika så
<zChris> amelia,jo proffstyckare har nog funnits i alla tider ;P
<maxjezy> för fartgalna
<larsemil> jag tycker att en mac är för dyr. har man testkört osx och förstått hur bra det faktiskt fungerar så är man beredd att betala det.
<larsemil> hade jag haft råd hade jag haft apple.
<zChris> maxjezy, vad gör apple så bra för musiker?
<larsemil> osx är grymt
<maxjezy> zChris: jag vet inte
<Anarieth> t^: mina apple produkter har varit de bästa köpen jag någonsin har gjort, inte haft stabilare saker
<maxjezy> men de flesta musiker gillar skiten
<amelia> personligen tycker jag att macmini är sjukt trevliga burkar, men det betyder inte att jag vill ha en macbook som laptop eller en iphone att ringa med.
<zChris> maxjezy, okey :P
<t^> Anarieth låna en kareokedvd, precis lika låst operativsystem som osx :> lika stabilt
<t^> mår illa när jag tänker på jobs
<zChris> Ja han ser ju rätt sjuk ut nu för tiden :/
<maxjezy> t^: de som har apple produkter klagar ju inte
<maxjezy> bara de som inte har som klagar
<maxjezy> vilket är sick
<t^> dom som är med i sekter klagar inte heller
<maxjezy> t^: precis
<maxjezy> varför ska andra klaga?
<Anarieth> alla säger att operativsystemet är helt låst men jag kan göra precis lika mycket som jag kan på min ubuntu laptop, betyder det att ubuntu också är inlåst? :p
<t^> sticker ju fan i ögona om jag skulle köpa en toalettrulle som jobs kliat med chipsfingrarna på för 2000kr och säga att den utmärker sig fast den i själva verket levererar mindre papper än billigare rullar
<t^> det är ologiskt
<maxjezy> Anarieth: dom har antagligen inte bättre saker att göra än klaga
<zChris> Ni kan ju börja med att definiera inlåst ;)
<Barre> Anarieth: du tycker jag att du skall kompilera in btrfs i din mac kernel ;)
<amelia> apple har dragit sitt strå till stacken för att befrämja it-utvecklingen, man ska inte underskatta vad en del stora företag har bidragit med genom åren..
<amelia> t^: tänk en stund på apple nästa gång du skriver ut ett papper från din linuxburk. utan apple hade du fått klura med lp och postscript.
<zChris> ja för det är ju omöjligt att någon annan skulle ha tagit tag i det ;)
<Barre> när gud skapade datorn, skapade djävulen skrivaren
<amelia> zChris: såklart inte.. jag försöker bara få stackars bittra t^ att fatta att alla inte är onda...
<zChris> amelia, vem är ond då? :)
<t^> dom säljer skit för överpris imo
<zChris> Oracle tycker jag känns rätt onda :P
<t^> ipad är tydligt sekt exempel
<amelia> zChris: alla och inga.. mer eller mindre... allt är ju inte bara skit.
<amelia> zChris: det finns ganska mycket grått mellan svart och vitt lixom.
<t^> surfplatta som inte är kompatibel med internet...
<t^> 9tusen varsego
<bamsefar> t^: Jag har ett helt gäng macar.
<maxjezy> t^: du behöver ju inte köpa'
<zChris> Jag hade också mac, sen växte jag upp
 * zChris runs for the hill
<zChris> xD
<t^> tur jag inte behöver köpa
<t^> thx :>
<bamsefar> t^: Men vad är felet då?
<amelia> jag jobbar lite mer efter metoden att jag har lite av varje och kör olika saker vid olika tillfällen, det är rätt tråkigt att köra samma os, samma hårdvara o.s.v. jämt, oavsett vad det är.
<bamsefar> t^: Du kan ju inte säga att de är onda och hemska bara för att de säljer burkar som kostar pengar med ett eget OS.
<t^> ju större dom blir ju värre blir it-vardagen
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ borde ju IBM, Oracle, HP vara lika onda...
<bamsefar> Vilka ska du då köpa burkar av?
<t^> tänk om apple skulle äga alla svenska ISP's
<zChris> amelia, ja det håller jag med om. men efter nån dag så blir det win igen :P
<t^> eller köpa upp processortillverkarna
<t^> låsa in ALLT
<amelia> zChris: jag har en windows-burk, den är bra till en del saker..
<bamsefar> t^: Men det är ju ffs ingen inlåst platform.. Har du använt OSX nån gång?
<Anarieth> bamsefar: om du bara viste hur onda IBM är :P
<t^> pratar ju inte enbart om OSC
<t^> OSX*
<zChris> amelia, vet inte om du såg det men jag har installerat Linux Mint XFCE på tjejens dator. Den har aldrig krånglat så mycket som den gör med den :<
<bamsefar> t^: Vad pratar du om mer då?
<t^> ios4 t.ex nämnde jag nyss
<t^> och hur jobs gillar att jobba
<bamsefar> "Hur jobs gillar att jobba"
<t^> gjorde misstaget att ge bort ipod nano förut
<t^> sämsta presenten någonsin
<t^> mp3spelare som man inte kan lyssna mp3 på
<zChris> Jag förstår vad du menar t^
<t^> man lär haxa
<t^> den kostade 3 gånger mer än vanlig
<bamsefar> t^: En vanlig?
<t^> 100 gånger mer värdelös
<t^> tur den inte exploderade för henne iaf
<amelia> t^: fan, du skulle gilla Theo de Raadt
<bamsefar> amelia: Jag tror de är släkt.
<zChris> bamsefar, random mp3 spelare skulle jag tro
<t^> bamsefar vanlig mp3 spelare sådan som man kan spela mp3 filer på
<bamsefar> MEn det lär ju inte hindra t^.
<t^> ipod nano påstådd mp3spelare som inte spelar mp3
<t^> :)
<bamsefar> Jag tror att ipod nano är en portabel musikspelare.
<t^> man lär haxa/jailbreaka osv etc för att kunna närma sig normen för mp3 spelare ..
<t^> jag blev lurad att den skulle vara någon form av modern mp3 spelare iaf
<t^> inte någon klockradio som steve jobs sädat på
<bamsefar> Men den spelar ju musik?
<bamsefar> Och du kan bära med dig den...
<bamsefar> Hur är det inte en bärbar musikspelare då?
<t^> på den tiden såldes den in till kunder som mp3spelare. elgiganten siba etc osv sålde in den till kunde som mp3spelare
<zChris> http://lillarakan.blogg.se/images/2010/grammofon_72485634.gif en av dom först bärbara musikspelaren
<zChris> ;)
<t^> när det va något helt annat
<t^> steve jobs perverssa kontrollbehov
<bamsefar> t^: Det är väl inte apples fel?
<t^> ne där kanske det nite va deras fel
<t^> fortfarande skit för överpris
<bamsefar> Varför är det skit?
<bamsefar> För att det inte passar dig?
<bamsefar> Vad har du för dator?
<Maxk> t^ du får ju kolla upp vad det är för nått du köper innan du köper det
<t^> bärbar musikspelare som inte klarar moderna funktioner för 3 gånger priset
<bamsefar> Maxk: Nej, det kan man ju inte göra, vad ska han då gnälla om på internet?
<t^> då säger jag skit
<t^> många som exploderat och fattat eld dessutom
<maxjezy> Sony gör ju musikspelare som inte spelar mp3 de med
<t^> nu gnäller ni på mig
<t^> irony
<t^> :>
<maxjezy> måste ha ett program för att lägga in musik
<t^> vilken sony då ?
<bamsefar> t^: AAC är ganska modernt, om du inte visste. :P
<t^> haft flera
<t^> aldrig vart med dom att man MÅSTE köra program på en sony
<maxjezy> t^: mins  inte modell
<maxjezy> jag hitta en i irland
<zChris> maxjezy, how convinient! ;)
<Maxk> är det inte bara dra musikfilerna till ipod som en iphone?
<t^> ^^
<t^> Maxk inte ipod nanon jag köpte
<zChris> tror man måste ha nån programvara faktiskt
<zChris> Det är värdelöst om ni frågar mig!
<t^> japp, haxad programvara
<Maxk> ja men det ska man ju behöva för iphone också, men ubuntu har ju en bättre programvara inbyggt
<maxjezy> det är ju konsumenternas val/misstag vad man köper
<zChris> Skiten ska dyka upp som en bärbar lagringsmedia :P
<t^> ja apple är ett köpmisstag. lyssna
<t^> :>
<Maxk> zChris det gör den i ubuntu
<zChris> Maxk, men inte i windows (och/eller macos x?) har jag för mig
<Maxk> 10.04 och senare iaf
<Maxk> zChris nej det stämmer
<Maxk> men folk som kör sånna OS får skylla sig själva
<Anarieth> Det är intressant att se hur mycket en diskussion drar iväg så fort man nämner mac/apple ^^
<zChris> Anarieth, du kan ju börja diskutera windows och se hur det går
<zChris> ;)
<Anarieth> windows är bra för en enda sak... spel :P
<zChris> Fungerar bra för allt för mig faktiskt :)
<Anarieth> har ingen annan användning för det än spel, allt annat gör jag i linux/OSX
<Anarieth> förutom på jobbet då men då är jag tvingad
<zChris> Anarieth, du aldrig tvingad!
<Anarieth> zChris: jo, vi måste använda det OS vi supportar
<zChris> Fast du har gjort VALET att jobba där
<t^> går ju att spela i wine men inte alltid det fungerar som man vill ;P
<Anarieth> wine funkar riktigt bra för vissa spel, t.ex. WoW, får bättre prestanda i wine än i windows :P
<zChris> ah just det
<t^> man ska ha lite tur också ;P
<maxjezy> vilka var det som gjorde OS2
<Haffe> MS.
<zChris> maxjezy, http://tinyurl.com/3ux5a37
<maxjezy> Zambezi: how?
<maxjezy> who?
<zChris> maxjezy, ja vadå? :P
<maxjezy> du googlade how made
<zChris> jaha x)
<maxjezy> how made os/2
<zChris> men det kanske fungerade det också ? :P
<maxjezy> WARP
<maxjezy> de vA gräjjer de
<maxjezy> tänk om dagens operativsystem hade såna flashiga namn
<zChris> maxjezy, MorphOs är ju flashigt
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog döpa mitt OS till DIGITAL
<zChris> 40% av marknaden DIREKT!
<maxjezy> lätt
<t^> lr quality-os :>
<t^> greatest-os
<zChris> booring
<zChris> t^: http://www.prisjakt.nu/pryl/dator/686_fyra_skadade_i_ipadbrak
<bamsefar> Digital UNIX har ju inte direkt 40% marknadsandel, så zChris, your point is invalid. ;)
<t^> lol
<maxjezy> bamsefar: UNIX, det säger ju sig själv
<t^> sektbråk
<Anarieth> eller så hoppar man på den nuvarande hypen DIGITAL-3D
<zChris> Synd att inte HDDVD vann över Blueray, gillade det namnet bättre
<Haffe> Trots att MS stod bakom det?
<zChris> Vadå trots?
<zChris> Har du missat att jag sitter med Windows? :P
<maxjezy> windows är så jävla 98:a
<maxjezy> bra utgåva det
<zChris> finns inget alternativ om man vill ha ett gediget operativsystem!
<maxjezy> 98 va snabb
<zChris> Kan jag installera Ubuntu 8 men ändå få tillgång till de senaste programvarorna?
<zChris> Eller behöver man installera om systämet
<zChris> Tänker på Rollingrelease vs stora releaser eller vad man säger
<zChris> typ debian tror jag kör så
<zChris> "Är det okej med shorts på jobbet?"
<Anarieth> zChris: beror helt på, har ni dress code och vad står det i den om shorts?
<zChris> Anarieth, jag jobbar inte :P
<zChris> men som du säger, beror helt på :P
<Anarieth> jupp
<Anarieth> här på IBM så är kjol tillåtet men inte shorts
<zChris> kässt
<Anarieth> japp, tror dock inte att de skulle bli så glada om t.ex. jag kom till jobbet i kjol :p
<zChris> Tycker du ska pröva
<Anarieth> så fort jag får hit min från sverige så :P
<Haffe> Anarieth: Står det att kjol är ett könsbundet plagg?
<Anarieth> Haffe: som jag tolkar det så är det inte specifierat, det enda de har när det kommer till män/kvinnor är exempel :P
<t^> kan sätta pengar på att man får köra buss med niqab snart :>
<Haffe> Anarieth: Så då borde det vara fritt fram för dig att bära kilt.
<Anarieth> well... kilt är ett irländskt plagg så :P
<Anarieth> kanske ska kolla med chefen innan :p
<Anarieth> de är väldigt "luddiga" när det kommer till instruktioner här :P
<zChris> Gha, hatar att vänta på besked från jobbansökningar
<zChris> det värsta som finns är att inte få svar alls
<Anarieth> zChris: lider med dig, har ett par jag väntar på också
<realubot> Jag tycker en laptop ska ha 13" skärm, väga under 1 kg och ha lång batteritid. Annars är det lika bra att ha en stationär dator.
<zChris> Anarieth, är det några roliga du har sökt till?
<realubot> Två stationära datorer som är synkroniserade.
<Anarieth> zChris: nah, just nu är det lite allt möjligt bara för att komma härifrån
<realubot> släpbar is not bärbar
<Anarieth> zChris: man tappar lusten lite när man upptäcker att en sjukpensionär och en arbetslös får ut mer pengar i månaden än vad man själv får... må vara i norge men iaf
<zChris> Anarieth, men är inte du i fr nu ? :P
<Anarieth> zChris: jag sitter i Dublin :P
<zChris> Anarieth: ^^ Och du kollar på vad en sjukpensionär och arbetslös får i månaden... i norge? :P
<Anarieth> nej, det fick jag höra från en av mina norska kollegor :P
<zChris> Anarieth, men du får väll slå den kollegan sönder och samman så att även denne kan få privilegiet att bli sjukpensionär! :P
<Anarieth> hehe
<Anarieth> hon skulle tyvärr bli sjukpensionär i sverige då hon sen ett par år tillbaka är svensk medborgare :P
<zChris> Men har hon inte dubbla medborgarskap då ?:P
<Anarieth> nope
<realubot> zChris: Kolla på jobbjägaren på kanal5play.se så ser du hur du ska söka jobb.
<realubot> zChris: Du ska inte vänta på besked. Du ska ringa och fråga om du får komma dit och prata med dom om jobbet.
<realubot> Eller gå dit och lämna din CV.
<zChris> realubot, jag har redan ringt en gång faktiskt
<zChris> dom har inget slutdatum på när man itne får skicka in cv
<zChris> om x antal veckor ska dom börja intervjua sa han :<
<Anarieth> zChris: sånt är jobbigt
<realubot> zChris: Fråga om du får komma direkt. Fråga om du får komma och presentera dig nu.
<realubot> zChris: Vad är det för jobb då?
<zChris> realubot, Programmerare(Delphi)/Webbutvecklare
<zChris> Saken är ju att man inte vet hur do mtänker man skulle tjata till sig en intervju
<realubot> zChris: Aha.
<Philip5> HeMan aka mr ipv6 :D
<Philip5> hello world!
<realubot> zChris: Nä, jag vet. Jobbjägar-tjejen på kanal5play.se säger hela tiden att folk ska ringa och fråga om dom får komma dit direkt för intervju men jag tror en del arbetsgivare tar illa upp av sånt. Dom kanske vill ha in alla kandidater innan dom har folk springandes där.
<zChris> realubot, ja jag menart. Jag hade nog blivit irreterad om jag skulle anställa folk
<zChris> Föresten på tal om jobb
<zChris> Nån som hört talas om Jobbfabriken ? :D
<realubot> Mhm, det ligger något i det. Det är en hårfin gräns mellan att via intresse och att var påflugen.
<realubot> *vara
<realubot> zChris: Jag har hört talas om det tror jag. Det var väl på Debatt för någon veckan sen?
<realubot> zChris: Vuxendagiset.
<zChris> hehe ja
<zChris> Helt sjukt
<zChris> Livnära sig på att folk är arbetslösa :P
<zChris> Får en at fundera på att starta upp ett företag så och anställa folk till att städa i min lägenhet
<zChris> ^^
<realubot> zChris: Det har ju blivit en idustri det där med jobbcoacher.
<realubot> "740 jobbcoacher till en kostnad av närmare 300 miljoner ska hjälpa varslade svenskar att få nya jobb."
<zChris> hehe
<realubot> "Hittills har 740 jobbcoacher snabbutbildats i arbetsförmedlingens regi och finns idag utplacerade på förmedlingar runt om i Sverige. "
<zChris> läs på om Prio ett företaget :P
<realubot> zChris: Har du dom som coacher eller?
<lilleman72> vad e commandot man ska ha när man ska chmoda 7778 på en hel map?
<lilleman72> inkl undermappar
<Philip5> lilleman72: -R
<lilleman72> Philip5 kan jag få hela kommandot plx?
<lilleman72> plz*
<Philip5> chmod -R 777 /path/to/map
<Zambezi> x_link: Det var helt sjukt igår. En pojkvasker stannade vid övergångsställe och släppte mig! Jag var tvungen att vinka till honom två gånger. Tänk om antii kunde göra så. :-P
<realubot> Zambezi: Där är du ju!
<Zambezi> realubot: Och jag försvinner om 15-30 minuter igen dock.
<realubot> Zambezi: Varför har du så hög frånvaro?
<Zambezi> realubot: Nu låter du som Jan Björklund. :-/
<x_link> Zambezi: Hehe
<speakman> gomorrn
<Zambezi> x_link: Nästan alla kids bara kör, men han såg att jag kom. Jag var beredd att stanna dock som alltid. Dock har jag kommit på att jag troligtvis förvirrar många bilister genom att göra stand still. Det behärskar jag inte så värst bra, men jag övar. Då står cykeln helt stilla, men man har fötterna på pedalerna.
<Zambezi> x_link: Track stand är ett bättre ord, men jag har hört stand still med. Det är rätt bra när man väl behärskar det.
<realubot> Jag tycker att folks IRCfrånvaro ska stå i CV:t när man söker jobb.
<realubot> Zambezi: Det är väl inte så svårt att stå med fötterna på pedalerna och balansera på en cykel?
<Zambezi> realubot: Utan rörelse framåt?
<maxjezy> Zambezi: ja, de är ganska lätt
<Zambezi> realubot: Varsågod att testa. Jag klarar oftast ett par sekunder bara. Vid längre stopp vinglar jag och får sätta ner foten.
<maxjezy> beroende på cykel
<Zambezi> maxjezy: MTB non fixed. Alltså så man kan frihjula.
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Det ska vara lättare när det är lätt uppför.
<maxjezy> jag brukar göra det på gräs
<maxjezy> med bmx
<maxjezy> men jag är ganska bra med damtrallan med
<maxjezy> klarar nog nästan minuten med damtrallan
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag gör det på asfalt, men jag har gjort det på snö. Och då gick det bra. Ibland gör jag helt perfekta, men övning ger färdighet.
<maxjezy> Zambezi: vad har du för OS på din cykeldator då?
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag har ingen cykeldator tyvärr.
<maxjezy> tänkte, vi måste hålla det lite topic :)
<maxjezy> ajdå
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag vill ha en som kan mäta kadens. Jag vet precis vilken jag vill ha dock, men den är dyr.
<Zambezi> maxjezy: till ot istället?
<maxjezy> Zambezi: har du filmkamera?
<x_link> Zambezi: :D
<realubot> Zambezi: Ja, det kanske inte är så länge som man står still som man tror men jag tycker inte det är så svårt.
<Zambezi> realubot: Du lär ju ha cykel, så du får väl testa att cykla och sen stanna vid en lyktstolpe, stå där fem-tio sekunder och cykla sedan iväg.
<Philip5> Zambezi: busenkelt ;)
<Zambezi> Philip5: Du såg längre upp att det gäller att inte sätta ner fötterna?
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> Zambezi: fan då
<maxjezy> nu när jag va ute kunde jag ju testat
<Zambezi> Philip5: Men vad fan! Så enkelt är det ju inte!
<maxjezy> filmade ju min cykeltur
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Ut igen då joppe!
<maxjezy> Zambezi: sitter och överför film till tuben nu
<maxjezy> kommer ta sin tid
<maxjezy> 1,3 gb film blev det
<Philip5> Zambezi: man får ha lite balanssinne
<Zambezi> Philip5: Som jag dessvärre saknar.
<Philip5> bara att öva
<Zambezi> Philip5: Det gör jag varje runda.
<maxjezy> rök 2 prince menthol så fixar det sig
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: och just menthol är extra bra för balansen eller?
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja, det rensar lite i luftvägarna med
<Zambezi> Philip5: Jaja. Jag ska försöka åka iväg snart.
<realubot> Zambezi: Jag har ingen cykel.
<realubot> Jag har ingen cykel och ingen TV.
<Zambezi> realubot: Då blir det svårt att testa.
<realubot> Mm.
<Zambezi> Philip5: Nu så. Jag är seg för värme. Jag vill ha vinter igen.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/nu-kommer-varldens-storsta-fotoprojekt
<realubot> Jag gillar sånt här.
<Philip5> är det fler än jag som har problem att connecta till ubuntu-se.org ?
<Linda^> Philip5: funkra för mig
<Philip5> Linda^: nu gjorde det visst för mig också :)
<Linda^> :)
<Philip5> Linda^: brukar du hänga där på forumet också?
<Linda^> nä, gick in där för att testa nu bara :)
<Philip5> aha
<Linda^> eller ja, jag hamnar ju där när jag googlar på mina satans jäkla problem iaf :P
<Philip5> lol, så egentligen så är det en sajt som betyder problem för dig ;)
<Linda^> tror jag :o
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> snarare problemlösare
<Philip5> så kan man också se det
<Philip5> Linda^: då borde du ju hunnit samla på dig en del erfarenhet av problemlösande så du snart blir mästare på att hjälpa andra
<Linda^> Philip5: Troligt. Jag minns ju inte hur jag gör :)
<Philip5> hehe, det kan ju vara ett problem då
<Linda^> inatt hade jag problem med videospelaren
<Philip5> fast värst är ju sådana där problem som dyker upp en gång om året eller vid nyinstallation som man hinner glömma bort till nästa gång det är dags
<Linda^> fick nå jäkla errormeddelanden bara
<Linda^> but i fixe :)
<Philip5> du är ju värsta hackern du
<Linda^> nej. jag är värsta googlarn :(
<Philip5> Linda^ l33t
<Linda^> ameh
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> i wish.
<Philip5> Linda^ goolge l33t
<Linda^> meeeh
<Philip5> blir för långt namn så du får vara Linda^
<Linda^> Linda blir bra
<Philip5> japp
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> Och dagens i-landsproblem: VAd blir det för mat?
<Philip5> tydligen varmt ute... tonåringarna som ligger utanför på gräsmattan har sökt sig in i skuggan efter att ståndaktigt legat i solen någon timme
<Philip5> ja vad blir det för mat egentligen
<Linda^> jag sitter på balkongen, i skuggan.
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Philip5> antar du har laptop då
<Linda^> netbook
<Linda^> skulle haft bekvämare sittdon dock
<Linda^> får sno med en brassestol från halmstad i sommar :)
<Philip5> netbooks är trevlig på sitt sätt
<Linda^> helt okej.
<Philip5> brukar vara lite låg upplösning på dem bara
<Philip5> annars rent prestandamässigt brukar de ju vara lagom för surf och skriva lite
<Linda^> jo men det här är ju bara en slit o släng nettis
<Linda^> eller vad man ska säga
<Linda^> slit och släng är nog inte rätt. Men jag ville ha en "ta med överallt"dator
<Linda^> eftersom min laptop typ kola vippen..
<Linda^> eller strömkabeln balla ur iaf..
<Linda^> 400kr för en ny..  Plus att jag velat ha en eee hur länge som helst :)
<maxjezy> en fråga
<Linda^> så jag såg det som ett tecken när laptopens strömkabeln sa ifrån
<maxjezy> kan man uppdatera symbian på nokia n82 från linux
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/hard-kritik-mot-ny-cookie-lag_6156113.svd
<Philip5> realubot: tänk om kakförbudet även gäller på fiket
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> fast då kanske alla får komma hem till Linda^ och äta muffins istället
<Linda^> Troligt
<Philip5> skulle bli trångt på din balkong då
<coobra> braaaaaaaaaaaa
<coobra> totalpajjade mysql
<coobra> :/
<Philip5> coobra: då får du gå hem
<Philip5> och meditera över dina synder
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag kanske har en stor balkong
<Philip5> Linda^: då ska den nog vara vääääldigt stor om ALLA ska få plats
<Linda^> meh, alla får inte va me :P
<Philip5> du är lite picky du som bara väljer ut de få utvalda som får smaka dina muffins
<Linda^> fast jag har inga muffins ;o
<Philip5> eller det kanske är synd om de som får äta dina muffins om du inte är så bra på att baka
<Linda^> nu ska du inte vara sån
<Philip5> du får köpa bake'n shake-muffins :D
<Philip5> 40 min kvar till första hockeymatchen för kvällen
<Philip5> kvällen är räddad
<Linda^> tråk
<Linda^> tur jag saknar en TV
<Philip5> du kan nog se matchen streamad på nätet
<Coffe> ja hockey snart .. gött
<Linda^> Philip5: Men jag vägrar!
<Philip5> Linda^: tror du bara intalar dig att det är tråkigt för att du inte har någon tv... annars skulle du sitta där och heja på vad som är bäst för sverige ;)
<Linda^> jag har ju haft Tv förr. Aldrig tittat :D
<kali`> är nån bekant med hur bredbandsbolaget gräver fiber?
<maxjezy> kali`: grävmaskin?
<Philip5> Linda^: ska nog lära dig att uppskatta att titta på hockey! ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: hur?
<Philip5> ska nog inte avslöja mina strategier där ;)
<Philip5> funkar inte upplysning eller morötter så får det väl bli med våld ;)
<kali`> välkommen till fritzls källare
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> O.o
<Linda^> Då krävs det ju massa IRL
<Linda^> hur hade du nu tänkt Philip5?
<Philip5> jadu
<Philip5> jag får lura på det
<Linda^> gör så
<Philip5> man får se det som en utmaning
<Linda^> I wish you the best of luck :)
<Philip5> hehe, du är så snäll
<Linda^> I know :(
<Philip5> är du ledsen för att du är snäll?!?! :O
<maxjezy> Linda^ <3 Philip5
<Linda^> Philip5: Ja, jag får sällan något tillbaka
<Linda^> Ska börja bli elak.
<Linda^> maxjezy: Mm. AVIS ELLER? :(((
<maxjezy> Linda^: näe
<Linda^> äru ju
<maxjezy> dui är för gammal för mig
<Linda^> pfft
<Linda^> hur gammal är du, tolv?
<maxjezy> 16
<Linda^> samma sak
<maxjezy> näe
<Linda^> det är alltså du som är för ung :)
<maxjezy> näe, jag är typ 27 snart
<maxjezy> så har ja redan en kärring
<Linda^> och jag är för gammal?
<Linda^> du är.. 83a?
<Linda^> 84a?
<maxjezy> 84
<maxjezy> du typ 81?
<Linda^> mm, så jävla UNG du är va
<Linda^> aa
<Linda^> bara tre år ju- Förfan! Dumpa din kärring nu så kör vi
<maxjezy> min flickvän är ju bara 19
<Linda^> omeh
<Markslap> wtf
<Philip5> lol
<Markslap> Är hon?
<maxjezy> 20 snart
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> 91a
<maxjezy> aa
<Markslap> Som jag ju. :S
<Linda^> men det är väl inget att förvånas över
<Linda^> de flesta äldre pojkarna vill ha småtöserna
<Linda^> :p
<Markslap> Jojo
<maxjezy> Linda^: sant
<Markslap> Men dom har väl ett barn tillsammans?
<Linda^> sen blir hon 2o.. då är hon för gammal
<Philip5> Linda^: när tjejer kommer upp över 30 så vill de ha yngre killar... ;)
<Markslap> Sen att maxjezy är söt är väl en annan sak. :)
<maxjezy> precis :)
<maxjezy> jag ser ju inte en dag över 16 ut
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag är inte så kräsen i ålder. Så länge det är en mogen man :P
<Linda^> jag ser inte heller ut att va en dag över 16
<Linda^> okej 18
<maxjezy> Linda^: pic or it's a lie!
<Linda^> kommer se ut som 20 när jag är 40
<Philip5> verkar ju vara en trend nu annars att "även" tjejer ska ha yngre.... bara se på serier som cougar town och att milf blivit ett begrepp
<Linda^> maxjezy: dito
<maxjezy> dito? :)
<Linda^> ja, detsamma
<maxjezy> låter som något med kex överdrag på
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> lol
<Linda^> dvs.. visa du, så visar jag :P
<spacebug-> hum
<maxjezy> Linda^: okej
<Linda^> hur fan hamna vi i det här samtalsämnet ? ;o
<spacebug-> det är vår hehe
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
<Linda^> bara för att maxjezy tror att jag är kär i Philip5 :(
<spacebug-> ey coobra :)
<coobra> tja
<coobra> ;D
<maxjezy> Linda^: nej, jag tror ni är kära i varandra
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/SRsS2Te4yvI/AAAAAAAAALU/9ojMRm2gPa0/s1600-h/DSC_0078.JPG
<maxjezy> där är jag
<Linda^> maxjezy: Fast jag vet ju inte ens vem han är ;o
<maxjezy> så nu vill jag se hur tanten ser ut
<maxjezy> aha
<Linda^> det där såg fan inte ut som 16
<maxjezy> trodde ni hookade fet på uppsala c
<maxjezy> JOHO!
<Philip5> Linda^: det är maxjezy som är kär i mig
<maxjezy> Markslap: ellerhur ja ser ut som 16
<Markslap> Beror ju på om du har skägg eller inte. :)
<maxjezy> MEHN
<Linda^> VADÅ
<Philip5> maxjezy: du skulle bara vet...
<maxjezy> jag har ju inte facebook
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> vänta
<Linda^> sådå
<maxjezy> inte fått någon ny länk
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> lol
<Linda^> skickade till fel person
<maxjezy> haha :)
<Philip5> Linda^: ja skickar till mig så där
<Philip5> utan jag bett om det ens ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Men jag skulle skriva till dig :(  Fast det blev fel
<Linda^> BAH!
<Philip5> Linda^: snacka om att flirta
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> :(
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> skicka hon till dig Philip5 ?!
<Linda^> DET BLEV FEL OKEJ? :(
<Linda^> men du fick också nu, så sluta lipa :(
<maxjezy> Linda^: du ser inte så gammal ut endå
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo nu börjar jag också tro att Linda^ är kär i mig och skyller på "misstag" att hon skickar bilder till mig ;)
<Linda^> maxjezy: I hate to say it but... I told you so!
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> man börjar ju undra
<Linda^> Philip5: Haha! Gerej, vet ingenting om dig :(
<Linda^> och du vet alldeles för mycket om mig redan ;o Bara för att jag gjorde lite fel :(
<Coffe> jag tror jag har en stalker :P
<Philip5> Linda^: nä det är ju det som gör att det känns lite konstigt att du redan är kär ;P
<maxjezy> Coffe: Linda^ ?
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> vafan
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> får lov att sluta va i den här kanalen ;(
 * Philip5 irriterar sig på att det flyger in en massa getingar
<maxjezy> Linda^: määh
<Philip5> Linda^: nä det ska du väl inte sluta med
<Philip5> du livar ju upp
<Linda^> Philip5: Fast nu måste ju du också råka visa bild :(
<Linda^> så det blir rättvist
<Philip5> nä så var aldrig någon deal
<maxjezy> LenaPhilip5son vågar inte
<Linda^> du måste!
<maxjezy> han tror google kommer främja honom i en konspiration om världsdominans
<Philip5> Linda^: http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g160/Storm3179/Philip5.jpg
<Linda^> troligt
<Philip5> hehe, inte?
<Linda^> not so much :p
<Markslap> :D
<Philip5> :(
<maxjezy> Philip5: det är den där bilden av dig jag haft
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> men sluta nu :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo vi är ju rätt lika han och jag
<Markslap> Har vi en posta-bilder-på-oss-själva-stund?
<Linda^> Ser ju ut som snubben i vampyrdagboken
<maxjezy> Markslap: japp
<Markslap> Hhaa
<maxjezy> behövs ibland
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> maxjezy: Posta din bild då!
<Linda^> han gjorde ju det
<maxjezy> Markslap: ja posta ju :)
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Oj, där
<Linda^> bara Philip5 kvar nu :(
<Markslap> http://thatcher.c0la.se/~mejjad/gallery/ubuntu-se-offtopic/maxjezy.jpg
<Markslap> Den är ju bättre
<Markslap> (:
<Markslap> PÃ¥ maxjezy dvs.
<Markslap> http://thatcher.c0la.se/~mejjad/gallery/ubuntu-se-offtopic/markslap.jpg
<Coffe> maxjezy,  da
<Markslap> I mitten har vi en Markslap
<Linda^> ser fortfarande inte ut som 16 :p
<Markslap> Och kodapa till höger.
<maxjezy> här är jag i uppsala http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/foto0089c.jpg/
<Philip5> maxjezy: det kanske är jag på den bilden
 * Linda^ tror Philip5 är en fegis som inte vågar visa bild :(
<Philip5> Linda^: känns lite läskigt när du liksom redan är kär i mig utan bild... hur ska det inte bli om du får se en???
<Markslap> :D
<Philip5> Linda^: du får väl komma på nästa ubuntu releaseparty helt enkelt
<Linda^> Philip5: vava? Jag är inte kär :( komigen nu :P
<Philip5> då blir det mer live
<Linda^> Nej! Jag går inte på några jäkla träffar :P
<maxjezy> här är jag på resa http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/foto0108d.jpg/
<Markslap> maxjezy: Den har jag
<Markslap> :D
<Linda^> maxjezy: okej DÄR ser du ut som 16
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> ansiktshåret som gör det
<Linda^> :P
<Linda^> nä, om man ska göra sig redo för promenaden
<maxjezy> här är jag http://thatcher.c0la.se/~mejjad/gallery/ubuntu-se-offtopic/maxjezy.jpg på fyllan
<maxjezy> det är min officiella bild utåt i världen
<Linda^> den har ju redan visats :P
<maxjezy> HAR DEN?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?
<maxjezy> whäääär?
<Markslap> Jag länkade
<maxjezy> Markslap: AHAJAHA :)
<maxjezy> fan, ja missade
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Sluta rök på så möe nu.
<maxjezy> här är madbear http://thatcher.c0la.se/~mejjad/gallery/ubuntu-se-offtopic/madbear.jpg
<maxjezy> han ser typ 30 ut
<kodein> till vänster eller till höger i bild?
<maxjezy> :)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Det är lite oklart.
<Linda^> Dags för peomenad! Hejdå grabbar :)
<maxjezy> skitfin hund :)
<Markslap> Ciao.
<maxjezy> ja hej!
<maxjezy> Linda^: kör försiktigt!
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man gör i gnome-shell för att tabba mellan olika fönster i samma program ? för den grupperar alla terminal
<arand_> alt + `
<arand_> dvs knappen ovanfoer tabb paa normala tangentbord
<Markslap> § är där.
<Markslap> ´ sitter ovanför å och ¨
<arand_> Yes man jag tror det refererar till det i dokumentationen, ar dar pa mitt tangentbord i alla fall sa antar att det kan vara standard pa intl US
<dodel> Varför blir det så här?: unxz: (stdin): Filformatet känns inte igen
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/c0MFNrkB
<dodel> jag ska packa upp bzImage till .config fil
<arand_> och bzimage ar verkligen sapass udda komprimerad som du beskriver dar? o_=
<dodel> arand_: Men hur ska jag få upp den då? Måste ha en config så jag kan komplimera. Men det har fungerat förut med det commandot
<arand_> Hur ar den komprimerad egentligen?
<dodel> Jag har bara tagit den från microcore.iso
<dodel> Tinycore
<dodel> fast microcore.
<arand_> Ar det verkligen sa att en specific sektion i slutet ar indivuduellt komprimerat med xz, samt att den sista biten av denna sektion (som for ovrigt ar ovanligt mycket storre an den sektion den packade upp fran) ar individuellt komprimerad med gzip? Inte for jag vet nagot om bzImage, men det later alltfor galet for att vara troligt...
<dodel> arand_: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=53447&start=40 Kollade bara här.
<realubot> Skärp er nu.
<epzil0n> hej, jag undrar om någon vet hur man får bort ramen runt terminal fönstret i temat clearlooksclassic.. jag kör ubuntu 11.04 med union blue theme och jag gillar det temat men inte att alla fönster är vita, så clearlooksclassic hade varit perfekt om det inte var så att det blev en fet vit ram runt terminal fönstret
<dodel> realubot: vaee?
<arand_> dodel: Om du helt enkelt kor "file bzImage" sager den nagot vettigt?
<dodel> bzImage: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 2.6.33.3-tinycore (root@box) #2, RO-rootFS, root_dev 0x803, swap_dev 0x2, Normal VGA
<realubot> dodel: Nu satt och sov ju.
<realubot> *Ni
<dodel> ne
<arand_> dodel: Las http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmlinux#bzImage kolla up extract-ikconfig ?
<dodel> Forbidden site
<arand_> kass ircklient :p
<arand_> Ah, du menade lanken dar...
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bDaRXvXG0E
<maxjezy> kolla den
<arand_> dodel: Verkar som man kan hitta den i source for linux dock om man googlar runt
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror du det går lika fort med din netbook??! ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5: troligen inte
<maxjezy> men jag har ju skaffat en dator med gpu
<maxjezy> Philip5: äre inte fett?
<Philip5> maxjezy: men vilken renderare var det i det interna? har de hackat på gpu-stöd för blender renderer?
<arand_> dodel: e.g. http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=scripts/extract-ikconfig;h=e1862429ccda55ea41f760acd299ea6747319f0c;hb=HEAD
<maxjezy> ny renderare
<maxjezy> till blender
<maxjezy> HEJJA!!!!
<Philip5> en helt ny?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> den är till blender
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> ytterligare en alltså
<maxjezy> troligen blir den standard sen
<maxjezy> när den är klar
<Philip5> verkar som det är roligare att skriva dem från scratch än att hjälpa andras
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> finns inte såsen till den någonstans så man kan dra ner och testa?
<maxjezy> http://code.blender.org/index.php/2011/04/modernizing-shading-and-rendering/
<dodel> arand_: Okej, så jag ska stoppa det in en textfil som heter .sh på slutet?
<Philip5> maxjezy: då verkar det inte släppts någon sås än
<maxjezy> Philip5: finns nog att ladda på graphicall
<maxjezy> http://www.graphicall.org/146
<maxjezy> där tex
<arand_> dodel: Verkar som det stammer dock, bzImage bestar av individuellt komprimerade filer, separerade klumpen med "\n" typ, man lar sig nat nytt...
<dodel> okej, men jag har 0 koll på vad man ska göra med den texten
<arand_> dodel: Om du hoppar upp ett steg sa ser du filnamnet ocksa, indeed det ar ett sh-skript
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast där är det ju bara binärer och inte själva sourcen... vart har de tagit source code ifrån?
<maxjezy> Philip5: bra fråga
<arand_> dodel: Helt enkelt invokera med sh filnamn, eller "chmod +x filnamn" && "./filnamn", vad den heter spelar ingen som helst roll forutom naar du glommer bort vad i helskotta det var for nagot.
<dodel> arand_: så den ska hete extract-ikconfig.sh ?
<dodel> extract-ikconfig.sh får den hete
<dodel> vad gör && "./filnamn"?
<maxjezy> sourcen är ju släppt iaf
<epzil0n> gtkrc filen var det tydligen.. kunde ni inte kläckt ur er det då??
<arand_> dodel: Menat att vara tva kommandon, anvande && bada for den goda sakens skull (och att det ar bash syntax for if exit=0 then... typ)
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Dev:2.5/Source/Render/Cycles
<maxjezy> kanske där?
<Philip5> ja det kanske kan vara nått
<dodel> arand_: Alltså ska jag lägga filen på något ställe eller ska jag bara skriva "chmod +x filnamn" && "./filnamn" ? Sen då?
<epzil0n> som vanligt får man ta reda på allt själv..
<arand_> dodel: kor bara "sh extract-ikconfig.sh bzImage"
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat den?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske skulle slänga ihop en build :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: nepp, inte ännu
<maxjezy> jag vill ha igång nya datorn först
<maxjezy> fattas bara tangentbord och hårddisk
<dodel> arand_: okok :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är det för hårdvara?
<maxjezy> Philip5: det är gammal hårdvara
<maxjezy> har inte kollat igenom allt
<maxjezy> blir att uppdatera lite vart efter sen
<dodel> den kan inte hitta kernel config :P
<dodel> hmm testar med en annan kernel
<dodel> suck...jag ger upp med mitt projekt...
<arand_> heh, den kommentaren ar val bara en \n hoppas jag? :p
<dodel> håller på att bygga ett eget linux, men initramfs är så jävla svår att få till.
<arand_> Kan tro det..
<dodel> kernel är lätt att få till men vi säger att jag laddar ner microcore.iso. Jag packar upp iso:n och sedan initramfs. Sen packar jag ner initramfs i samma ordning som jag öppnade det. Samma sak gör jag till iso:n. Sen bränner jag den på ett USB. Men då står det att den INTE hittar /init filen
<Zambezi> Det är väldigt mycket åska nu! http://www.smhi.se/vadret/nederbord-molnighet/blixtar
<realubot> Zambezi: Vad har du programmerat på sista tiden?
<Zambezi> realubot: Inget. Programmering är inte mitt område.
<realubot> Zambezi: Nehe.
<realubot> Zambezi: Vad är ditt område då?
<realubot> Zambezi: Cykling räknas inte.
<Guest94295> äre nån som har lust guida lite i backtrack
<Zambezi> realubot: Ja, inte programmering i alla fall. Det har aldrig intresserat mig och jag finner det osannolikt att det någonsin kommer.
<arand_> Guest94295: Fraga sa far du se..
<Guest94295> är aircrack-ng bra att köra med?
<Guest94295> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RIUOoMdkv8
<Guest94295> tex denna guide
<Philip5> maxjezy: var en del pill att få ihop paket av cycles som använder en del andra libs som inte finns som paket än så man får fixa till dem också
<maxjezy> gav du upp Philip5 ?
<Philip5> nej jag håller på
<realubot> Zambezi: Jaha. Du är mer åt sysadmin-hållet.
<Zambezi> Philip5 aka byggare-Phil.
<realubot> Guest94295: Aircrack är ett klassiskt program.
<Guest94295> kan den guiden va bra?
<arand_> Jag skulle personligen anvanda dokumentationen fran acrs hemsida, men annars sa..
<realubot> Vet inte. Jag orkar inte klicka på länken och kolla.
<realubot> Trro det finns tutorials på aircracks hemsida.
<realubot> Guest94295: Eller i fråga i IRC: #aircrack-ng
<arand_> De har bra docs samt tutorials,
<realubot> Jan Björklund är en fjant. Vem bryr sig om betyg från gymnasiet/högstadiet?
<realubot> Om han vill att det ska få någon betydelse så får han se till att frånvaro sänker betygssnittet annars är det skitsamma.
<realubot> 6 rätt fick jag: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/fragesport/vad-kan-du-om-microsoft
<realubot> av 10.
<riorio> :) det lilla jag kan försöker jag glömma bort
<realubot> Utanför vilken stad ligger MS huvudkontor?
<riorio> Seattle
<realubot> Jag gissade på San Fransico men jag trodde det låg en bit från Wahsington. Det kanske är deras servrar som står där eller?
 * riorio hoppas han har fel
<riorio> deras servrar är väl jämnt spridda kring hela planeten?
<realubot> Dom har något i Redmond?
<riorio> men de skapade ju en pseudo-Googlefarm någonstans för ett år sedan eller så
<arand_> Redmond ar det val ja?
<riorio> kanske det, minns inte
<riorio> vet faktiskt ingenting om Redmond
<arand_> Redmond kanns ju nastan for uppenbart dock.
<arand_> Eller var det verkligen svaret?
<riorio> men var ligger HK?
<riorio> Redmond enligt Google
<riorio> och enligt Wikipedia
<riorio> Redmond ligger 26 km från Seattle
<riorio> nära nog
<realubot> Seattle är rätt svar. Redmond fanns inte ens med. Ligger Redmond en bit från Seattle? Jag trodde Redmond låg nära Washington?
<realubot> Aha.
<riorio> BÃ¥da ligger i delstaten Washington
<realubot> Ok, då så.
<riorio> bättre fråga: var ligger Ubuntus huvudkontor? :)
<realubot> Göteborg
<realubot> London?
<riorio> *såg att Google Earth lagt in en narval intill
<riorio> yes London
<riorio> intill Themsen
<realubot> När grundades Ubuntu?
<realubot> Vilka grundade Ubuntu?
<riorio> gissar på 2003
<realubot> När går Ubuntu med vinst?
<riorio> ivf Canonical
 * riorio väntar...
<realubot> Hur mycket Ubuntu finns det i Android?
<Zambezi> realubot: Hur menar du?
<coobra> pinnen: :D
<pinnen> coobra :))))
<pinnen> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5: kommer du testa direkt när det är klart?
<maxjezy> du kan väl spela in en liten test isf :)
<dodel> är det någon här som vet hur man gör en initramfs?`Jag vet hur...man gör, men det fungerar inte. har försökt med allt.
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo när de tär klart
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> känns det inte lite som julafton ?
<Philip5> är ett lib som strular att byggas
<maxjezy> det här har jag väntat på
<realubot> Zambezi: Hur mycket av utvecklingen av Ubuntu finns med i Android?
<riorio> realubot: baserade inte Google sitt OS på en annan distro?
<realubot> riorio: Linux?
<riorio> jo, Linux, men inte Ubuntu
<realubot> Nee
<riorio> kanske inte gällde mobiler
<realubot> Jag vet inte...
<riorio> om jag minns rätt, utvecklade Google sitt OS utifrån Feodora eller något
<riorio> men Android kanske är baserat på Ubuntu
<cahoot> knappast
<riorio> jag bara minns att jag läst om det, har förmodligen fel rakt igenom
<realubot> Jag är trött. Jag undrar om det beror på allergi eller att jag håller på att dö. :S
<cahoot> du nalkas obönhörligt din död från det ögonblick du föds
<riorio> cahoot: du åxå :)
<cahoot> ja visst det är allmängiltigt
 * riorio är Merlin
<riorio> *Merlin levde sitt liv baklänges genom tiden
<riorio> kul att vara special :)
 * riorio minns imorgon som igår
<riorio> dodel: kvar?
<maxjezy> vad heter geting på engelska?
<Haffe> hornet
<Haffe> wasp
<Haffe> yellowjacket.
<maxjezy> tack
<riorio> hornet = bålgeting
<riorio> yellowjacket är en art geting som bara finns is Amerika (tror jag)
<riorio> *i Amerika
<chees> hej
<riorio> hej ost
<chees> testade aircrack-ng lite men fick fel koder fast jag körde guiden
<cahoot> inte enkelt bli cracker
<chees> :P
<chees> nån som är insatt nått i aircrack-ng?
<riorio> chees: allmäna tips: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<riorio> *allmänna
<chees> ok
<chees> ska se tack
<Philip5> chees: kanske enklare att köra en dist som är patchad för sånt som backtrack då
<chees> vet inte ej testat?
<chees> fick allt rätt i aircrack-ng va i slutet de strula med 19:24:37  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 7
<Philip5> har du patchat din kernel då?
<x_link> Philip5: Tja!
<Linda^> Gött med promenad!
<Philip5> iaf drivisarna
<Philip5> wb Linda^
<chees> drog hem aircracker och macchenger va de ja skulle behöva?
<x_link> Philip5: Jag kunde ju inte få Firefox 3.6 att lira med Hardy, drog av en anledning ner 4:an och fick rätt på det =)
<Philip5> x_link: grattis... då är det ju något som är lite nytt med dina installation ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: ty
<zChris> Suck
<zChris> nu åker LInux Mint XFCE ut vad ska jag ersätta det med tycker ni?
<x_link> Philip5: Haha hur kunde jag veta att du skulle säga något i den stilen? =9
<x_link> =)
<coobra> zChris: slack
<coobra> :D
<zChris> coobra, det ska vara enkelt att underhålla och itne dra för mycket prestanda och det är tjejen som ska använda det
<coobra> zChris: ahha :D ubuntudesktop då :D
<zChris> coobra, vettefan om jag är så förtjust i unity :/
<coobra> dra in lts
<coobra> gamla fina gnome
<coobra> :D
<chees> kan man boota tex backtrack 4 direkt i ubuntu?
<coobra> chees: är inte det livecd ?
<chees> jo
<chees> såg en guide där dom boota de rakt i console
<zChris> coobra, ja får testa det, men har inte haft så bra erfarenheter när det kommer till att installera linux.
<coobra> zChris: ubuntu är skitlätt
<coobra> :D
<chees> vad är trevligaste linux distro ha på mini notebok
<Philip5> mååååål
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> Linda^: eftersom du inte har någon tv så kan jag ju referera matchen åt dig ;)
<chees> brööööl
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej tack :)
<Philip5> buuuh 1-1
<Linda^> men Philip5 då
<Philip5> Linda^: 2-1 till sverige :D
<cHarNe2> Philip5: vad kollar vi på?
<Philip5> vad spännande!
<Philip5> kvartsfinal i vm-hockey
<Philip5> mot tyskland
<cHarNe2> streamas nånstans?
<Philip5> tv3 som sänder
<Philip5> så de kanske har stream
<Linda^> Philip5: Nu ska du vara snäll!
<maxjezy> Philip5: jahaja
<maxjezy> sitter du och tittar på fotboll?
<maxjezy> stör mig något enormt på att jag inte kommer upp i mer multires nivå än 3 på sculpting
<maxjezy> segar arslet av sig
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej jag kollar på hockey
<maxjezy> vilka spelar?
<Philip5> sverige - tyskland
<spacebug-> mäh, La Liga avgörs ju nu ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> spelar foppa?
 * delhage vet att bajen inte lirar ikväll så han slappnar av
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, nä
<maxjezy> vad har sverige för bra spelare nu?
<zChris> vad göööööör sverige!
<zChris> tappar en massa puckar och skräp :<
<maxjezy> finns det någon stream?
<maxjezy> på nätet
<zChris> viaplay kan du köpa in dig
<zChris> du pratar väll inte om en olaglig stream nu va?
<jazztobak> hallåja boys
<jazztobak> vilken irc chatt är den bästa atm?
<Philip5> bäst för vad?
<jazztobak> mena utsendet
<coobra> kk.se
<coobra> :D
<jazztobak> har hört att det ska va en trevlig site :)
<maxjezy> zChris: tänkte om du kunde vinkla en webcam mot tv kanske?
<maxjezy> det kan ju knappast vara olagligt
<Philip5> måååål
<Philip5> Linda^: 3-1 :D
 * Linda^ kastar kottar på Philip5 
<dodel> riorio: Ja?
<Philip5> Linda^: :P
<Philip5> woooohhhoooo!
<Philip5> mål
<Philip5> 4-1 sverige
<Philip5> Linda^: gud va kul va?!?! ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Stryk skaru ha :(
<Philip5> :P
<Linda^> >_<
<Haffe> Tralalala.
<jazztobak> Vad heter ett bra uppacknings program ?
<gusnan> jazztobak, file-roller
<larsemil> jazztobak: finns ett som standard för ubuntu som heter file-roller. högerklicka på filen och ta packa upp
<jazztobak> ok tack
<Philip5> Linda^: 4-2 :(
<zChris> Gud vad sverige spelar vajande
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du hunnit testa?
<EAG> nån som har förslag på litet chassi som rymmer typ 3 st 3.5" och ett itx-moderkort?
<maxjezy> vilken kanal går matchen på?
<zChris> trean
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej jag är inte klar för jag kollar ju på hockey
<maxjezy> släng upp en stream vetja!
<zChris> maxjezy, varför köper du inte stream på viaply?
<Philip5> maxjezy: där får bara du
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> zChris: jadu
<maxjezy> hur långt gången är matchen?
<zChris> maxjezy, tredje period nu och det står 4-2 till sverige :P
<zChris> men det är skakigt!
<zChris> kostar 49kr för en match
<maxjezy> måste ju vara slut snart
<maxjezy> 10 minuter kvar?
<maxjezy> knappt?
<zChris> tredje har inte börjat än :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg du bilden? är det du?
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<maxjezy> det är dock inte jag
<maxjezy> sökte du på mig på google?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> den brukar dyka upp då
<Philip5> bra en look-alike?
<Philip5> bra=bara
<maxjezy> typ :)
<zChris> maxjezy, nu börjar det!
<maxjezy> zChris: vet du vilka betalningsalternativ de har?
<maxjezy> hittar inget på sidan om det
<maxjezy> måste man regga sig för att sedan skita på sig?
<maxjezy> så jävla homosexuellt
<dodel> varför är just ext2 bäst på USB, än ext4?
<maxjezy> dodel: för att ext4 för journalistik
<maxjezy> och dödar skiten
<maxjezy> snabbt
<Linda^> Philip5: >_<
<maxjezy> ext2 gör inte det, och minnet lever lyckligt i alla sina dagar
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: för mycket skrivningar?
<maxjezy> cHarNe2: right
<dodel> ok då tar jag det.
<maxjezy> jävla gay sport blivit
<maxjezy> nu ska man betala för att se landskamper
<maxjezy> hur jävligt är inte det
<maxjezy> 1-5
<maxjezy> vad säger ni?
<maxjezy> 5 är helt fikus 1 är typ lite smågay
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: gå till en sportbar och se den?
<dodel> maxjezy: Installerar slitaz på ett 256 usb som jag har hittat :D
<maxjezy> dodel: najsigt
<arcsky> gubbs, nar man skriver in user pa ssh sa tar det skit lang tid innan man far skriva in pass, vad beror det pa?
<maxjezy> slitaz är ju fett
<cHarNe2> dodel: vad finns med på en slitaz dist då?
<PyroClastic> stream här boys http://realtvsport.com/channel.php
<dodel> cHarNe2: Kör bara base slitaz som är 8 mb. Den verkar endast bara fungera på min serverdator från 1996.
<dodel> Den har busybox och inget mer
<maxjezy> tack PyroClastic !
<dodel> men nu fick den lite fel när jag startade om den. root (hd1,0) Sen står det ERROR 21: Slected disk does not exist. Men sdb1 är den disk jag installerade på. Ska det då vara root (sdb,1) då?
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> vad va det där för kondom reklam?
<Philip5> mååål
<maxjezy> MÅÅÅL!
<Philip5> Linda^: 5-3
<dodel> vad menas med root (hd1,0)? Ska det inte vara root  (sdb,1) om jag installerade den på /dev/sdb1 ?
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> 5-2
<dodel> vadå mål?
<Philip5> dodel: nej grub har inte /dev
<Philip5> dodel: hockey
<maxjezy> vad fan gjorde han ?
<maxjezy> lagade isen?
<Linda^> Philip5: Meh! Ignore :(
<dodel> men det står att root (hd1,0) Disk do not exist
<Philip5> Linda^: jag vet att du vill veta!
<maxjezy> FIGHT!
<chees> gäsp
<Linda^> Philip5: Mm. Ska vi slåss?
<Philip5> inte ska vi väl slåss heller
<maxjezy> brottas!
<chees> nån som kört backtrack 5?
<maxjezy> HEJJA SVERIGE GULT OCH BLÅÅÅT!
<realubot> Nej, inte CapsLock.
<realubot> Det ser så dåligt ut om det kommer in nya användare och folk sitter och skriver med CapsLock.
<maxjezy> realubot: hockey CAPS är ju helt OKEJ!?
<realubot> Det är ett tecken på lågbydgetkanal och det vill vi väl inte att folk ska tro om kanalen?
<realubot> Det är väl ingen white trash kanal eller?
<realubot> *lågbudget
<Linda^> koll på hur man kommer ifrån fullscreen i putty? ;o
<Linda^> irssi dvs då :(
<Linda^> skitsamma, fixed!
<Linda^> :)
<maxjezy> grattis sverige!
<realubot> Varför då?
<realubot> Jaha, hockey.
<maxjezy> vann över tyskland!
<Philip5> heja oss
<maxjezy> ganska lam halvlek dock
<realubot> Jag har ingen TV. Jag ser inte på hockey.
<maxjezy> har ingen tv här heller
<coobra> a
<Linda^> b
<chees> cde
<Linda^> :(
<chees> aja ska testa backtrack 5
<arand_> chees: Lite nyfiken varfor?
<realubot> arand_: Rädd för att bli hackad?
<arand_> Har aldrig riktigt fatt fortroende for bt, mest for att sa mycket folk kor det av fel anledning, sen kanns det lite puppy linux over det hela..
<arand_> At oroa sig over hackande gor du nog sjalv tillrackligt at oss alla.
<UkuleleSolen1> God kväll i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen1> Jösses, sover alla?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jaha, om man ska återgå till byggandet nu när hockeyn är slut då
<maxjezy> Philip5: jaa :)
<maxjezy> tror du din nya dator kommer rendera snabbt då?
<UkuleleSolen1> Det är något underligt med min ubuntu-installation på laptopen. Datorn blir så varm att den en gång stängt av sig själv. Fläkten flåsar som en bilmotor. Bootar jag om till win7 håller datorn nästan helt och hållet tyst och blir inte alls lika varm?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: kolla vad du kör för processer
<maxjezy> se om någon maxar
<UkuleleSolen1> gnome-system-monitor ligger alltid högt
<UkuleleSolen1> Även Xorg
<UkuleleSolen1> Lustigt. Där blev datorn just för het, så allt låste sig
<zChris> Stabilt :<
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: har du några drivrutiner du kan dra igång i hårdvaru drivrutiner?
<maxjezy> system - administration - hårdvarudrivrutiner
<maxjezy> vad har du för temperatur?
<bittin_> tjejer är idioter, bevisas åter igen
<zChris> bittin_, vad är det nu då ? :P
<UkuleleSolen1> Den propiretära (svårt ord) drivaren för grafiken har jag inte aktiverad
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: kanske dags att dra igång den?
<bittin_> zChris: en tjej jag trott jag vart kär i har skaffat en annan kille
<maxjezy> slå på compiz med sen :)
<zChris> bittin_, haha
<zChris> bittin_, why didnt you make your move ?
<UkuleleSolen1> Enligt min gnome sensor applet ligger processorn på mellan 80 och 95 grader
<bittin_> zChris: för att hon bor långt bort i Finland och jag försökt skrammla pengar i flera dygn och jag trodde hon raggade på mig
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: det låter lite väl high
<UkuleleSolen1> det funkar sällan speciellt bra med den drivaren. vette tusan om datorn går igång alls med den
<maxjezy> kör du med ATI kort?
<zChris> bittin_, i flera dygn? xD så det har inte varit långvarigt då mao?
<bittin_> zChris: 2-3veckor
<UkuleleSolen1> ja, det är en ati-historia
<bittin_> får panta mina 400kronor pantburkar och supa istället
<zChris> bittin_, invistera? :D
<bittin_> zChris: huh?
<zChris> investera* kanske :)
<bittin_> i vad?
<maxjezy> fleshlight?
<bittin_> nej
<Markslap> :D
<maxjezy> brudar är skit vettu!
<maxjezy> all you need is fast macaronies and a termos
<bittin_> i figured that
<bittin_> one more time
<UkuleleSolen1> Så... detta är troligtvis ett grafikproblem?
<UkuleleSolen1> trodde nämligen att fläkten hade blivit full av damm
<x_link> maxjezy: Låter lite som om att du inte är tillsammans med din tjej längre?
<maxjezy> x_link: jorå
<maxjezy> de klart ja är
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: jag misstänker att det är pga grafiken ja!
<bittin_> x_link: min tjej gjorde precis slut =(
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> =P
<Linda^> bittin_: hur länge var ni tillsammans?
<UkuleleSolen1> Och ATIs egna drivare bör fixa biffen?
<Markslap> bittin_: Igen?
<bittin_> Linda^: 1månad typ
<bittin_> Markslap: ja
<Squarism2> Philip5: yo!
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: det tror jag nog.
<Linda^> bittin_: hade ni ändrat relationshipstatus på fejjan också?
<maxjezy> Linda^: vad heter du på lunarstorm?
<UkuleleSolen1> maxjezy: om grafiken inte vill igång efter omstart, vad börjar jag rota i då?
<Linda^> maxjezy: va
<coobra> lunarstorm  ?
<Philip5> Squarism2: tjena
<Philip5> Squarism2: såg att du spelade igår ikväll när jag också spelade
<bittin_> Linda^: alltid
<Squarism2> Philip5: Aha, tänkte kolla om du va sugen på att lira en match?
<Philip5> Squarism2: sitter och bygger lite paket nu en stund till
<Squarism2> Aha.
<Philip5> Squarism2: du hinner nog värma upp med någon först
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1: rota i lådorna efter en windows CD isf.
<Squarism2> Jag är såsom uppvärmd redan =D
<maxjezy> inte värt att bränna sönder datorn för saken att köra linux
<Squarism2> men ok.. får du lust senare så kan du ba hoppa in
<UkuleleSolen1> Kör dual boot visserligen
<zChris> UkuleleSolen1, ta bort linux så du får saker och ting gjorda
<UkuleleSolen1> startar om och kollar de nya drivarna nu
<maxjezy> do that!
<maxjezy> okej, nu börjar bettingen!
<maxjezy> jag satsar 100 på att de nya drivisarna inte fungerar! :)
 * realubot klipper av nätverkskabeln.
<maxjezy> dramaqueen!
<maxjezy> Linda^: lunarstorm ja :)
<maxjezy> du tog förgivet att bittin_ har fejjan
<Linda^> maxjezy: men vadå. Varför tror du jag har lunarstorm?
<maxjezy> så jag gjorde samma sak :)
<Linda^> jag VEt att han har
<maxjezy> JASSÅ?
<Linda^> för jag har råkat ha honom där som vän
<maxjezy> vänner där?
<UkuleleSolen> Sänkte temperaturen med drygt 20 grader eller nåt :)
<Linda^> :((((
<maxjezy> :)
<bittin_> Markslap: vi var
<Linda^> maxjezy: en gång i tiden.
<bittin_> maxjezy: vi var*
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen: DET FUNKA?
<Linda^> jag tog bort honom
<Linda^> sen la han till mig igen
<Linda^> knäpp kille
<maxjezy> Linda^: why?
<Linda^> maxjezy: för jag hatar honom :)
<Linda^> nä men..
<maxjezy> men, kan man inte neka?
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: Ja, den här gången startade den upp utan prut
<Linda^> jag nekade när han ville lägga till mig igen
<Linda^> duh!
<Linda^> :P
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> Linda^: förlåt men jag är efterbliven
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du kör inte natty nu va för du kör min på maverick??
<maxjezy> ca 2 veckor för att vara exakt
<coobra> maxjezy: vet
<Linda^> maxjezy: Det är du inte ensam om :)))))
<maxjezy> Philip5: hm
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<maxjezy> linuxmint
<UkuleleSolen> Från 95 grader till 65. Cool
<maxjezy> underbart :)
<maxjezy> jag kör på 49 grader
 * zChris fräser åt linuxmint
<UkuleleSolen> Dock tror jag att jag ska göra en ren ominstallation.
<UkuleleSolen> Känns som att en ny fräsch 11.04 skulle göra datorn gott
<zChris> Trodde det bara var på windows sidan om gjhorde ominstallationer? ;)
<maxjezy> jag brukar faktiskt göra det ibland
<maxjezy> beror mest på att jag har massa filer jag inte hittar
<maxjezy> typ 50 gb skit som ja inte hittar
<UkuleleSolen> Det är mer "människo-sidan" som gör ominstallationer
<maxjezy> då är det lättare att blåsa allt
<zChris> maxjezy, som du inte hittar? hittar för borttagning?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> LOL
<UkuleleSolen> Jag slet för att få igång hdmi-porten på den här datorn. vet inte hur många guider jag följde och hur många spaltmeter text  jag klistrade in i terminalen. Till ingen nytta. Känns som att det finns mycket skräp-inställningar här
<UkuleleSolen> därav ininstallation
<bittin_> får försöka hitta en tjej eller "tjej" i Stockholm
<zChris> bittin_, äh att ha en partner is overrated!
<Kramgo_kille> :)
<Kramgo_kille> Philip5: är du klar snart?
<Kramgo_kille> jag antar jag kör 10.10
<Kramgo_kille> fast mint
<x_link> bittin_: Tråkigt att höra =(
<dagon_> Kramgo_kille: vad har du på dig?
<Kramgo_kille> dagon_: CAM?
<dagon_> bara säg, jag är nära nu
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> dä är ju jaaaa
<maxjezy> :P
<dagon_> i know ;> <- pedoröst
<maxjezy> :)
<bittin_> ingen som känner för att starta ett hitta flickvän till bittin event på facebook?
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du CUDA kort?
<maxjezy> bittin_: sorry, men jag har inte facebook
<maxjezy> annars hade det varit prio 1
<bittin_> :p
<dagon_> maxjezy: nein
<zChris> maxjezy, du får skaffa en nu ? :S
<Linda^> bittin_: be yarre_ fixa. Han har ju dig på fejjan väl?
<maxjezy> zChris: då kommer ju illuminati regga mig i sin databas
<bittin_> Linda^: ja
<zChris> maxjezy, det gjorde dom när du föddes :<
<Linda^> bittin_: dåså
<Philip5> maxjezy: sedan är ju Cycles gjort för att stödja cuda som är nvidiagrejs för deras cpu så varken du eller dagon_ kan väl göra det optimerat
<maxjezy> zChris: jag är inte född vaginalt
<zChris> maxjezy: haha okey :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: men det kommer nog bli klart med stöd för whatever lite senare
<maxjezy> det är ju ett måste
<maxjezy> zChris: jag tog bakvägen
<maxjezy> så illuminati såg mig inte
<dagon_> hahahahaha
<bittin_> jag ska nog börja ragga på fjortis istället för att hitta tjejer man kan orka spendera resten av livet med
<Linda^> bittin_: du är la bara med fjortisar?
<bittin_> Linda^: nej
<Linda^> äru ju
<bittin_> nej
<bittin_> aldrig vart ihop med en fjortis
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-12
<maxjezy> Philip5: går det bra?
<maxjezy> testat ännu?
<Linda^> :o
<lilleman72> goder morgon alla glada
<larsemil> god morgon
<Anarieth> God morgon
<Haffe> I sanning en god morgon.
<Haffe> Det är inte stekhet längre.
<kodein> rätt lagom temperatur
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Haffe> *Party*
<larsemil> *suck*
<Coffe> smutt
<Coffe> är så förbannat trött på ldap replikering just nu
<amelia> mohahahaha
<amelia> *skadeglad*
<Coffe> amelia, tack ,
<amelia> Coffe: np.
<Coffe>  /kaka amelia  :P
<kodapa> *yawn*
<kodein> *umgh*
<D0minat0r> nån som har förslag på bra guide om iptables
<D0minat0r> iptables skall ställas n via terminal då de gäller min server
<kirill> morrn
<D0minat0r> eller kanske finns rentav ane web interface för att ställa in iptables?
<cHarNe2> D0minat0r: jag kan inget om detta (vilket jag kanske borde då jag labbat med iptables) men har du kollat in 'pf' istället för iptables?
<D0minat0r> nej har inte kollat in den
<D0minat0r> har kört igång systemet redan som router/gateway med iptables
<D0minat0r> har den fungerande men körde guiden via help.ubuntu.com och då är en ju inte precis säkrad, eller?
<D0minat0r> måste ändå säga att få igång en ubuntu server med routing, keybased ssh login, pppoe, sshfs tog sammanlagt mindre än 2 timmar med endast hjälp av help.ubuntu.com
<D0minat0r> inte så svårt att få igång ubuntu med andra ord :)
<D0minat0r> ok jag kan lägga till att den droppar allt jag inte specifierat inbound men då blir webbsurf väldigt segt men fungerar och jag kan inte förstå varför
 * relaubot sänker vakten med ett karateslag och kliver in.
<relaubot> Vad är multiuser run level?
<larsemil> 2 eller 3
<larsemil> där 3 är med nätverk
<larsemil> men ubuntu emulerar bara runlevels
<michaelis> Skriv "info runlevel" och "info init" i terminalfönstret så får du lite mer kött på benen.
<larsemil> vad är skillnaden på info och man?
<kodein> det ena är för infosidor, det andra för mansidor
<kodein> gnuprojektet gillar info bättre
<bamsefar> Hur hittar man vem som äger ett telefonnummer i .uk?
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://www.yell.com/ kanske?
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://btl.co.uk/
<larsemil> bamsefar: den andra verkade sådär
<larsemil> aja lycka till
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://www.118.com/
<K350> Hur får man ett program att autostarta med vissa parametrar vid start-up? /etc/rc.local~ funkar inte
 * larsemil provar angry birds i webbläsaren
<kodein> nu när jag har sett det måste jag ju säga att jag inte riktigt förstår vad fussen är om
<larsemil> det är okej roligt, men inte så där sjukt roligt att man tappar bort sig i tiden för att man bara måste spela mer
<kodein> crush the castle är ju i samma stil, men det tycker jag är skojsigare
<larsemil> förutom att det väl inte finns till igay och android?
<kodein> flash finns till androjd
<kodein> fast på det stora hela är idén rätt långt ifrån unik
<kodein> jag kommer ihåg att vi på 1400-talet hade nåt liknande spel
<larsemil> såg nu att det fanns till iphone iaf
<kodein> tårta.
<speakman> mårrnda
<Coffe> någon som har koll på openldap replication
<kodein> jag har jobbat tillräckligt med helldap för att veta att jag inte vill jobba med helldap
<kodein> det är lite som att läsa necronomicon
<Coffe> ok, jag har inte mycket till val .
<amelia> kodein: haha
<amelia> snarare den gudomliga komedin, det är sjukt motigt och jobbigt på vägen men man är jävligt nöjd med sig själv när det är över.
<Coffe> ok, det var hjälpsamt :)
<kodein> klart man kan vara nöjd om man tappat sitt förstånd
<speakman> vad är en bra ersättare till ldap?
<kodein> tyvärr, men ldap är det bästa alternativet.
<kodein> det finns ju typ noll katalogtjänster som inte är baserade på X.500 :)
<Coffe> men inget vidare bar, om man inte kan replikera den
<bamsefar> Vad är det för fel på ldap? :)
<larsemil> kodeing:  I have spent nights configuring LDAP  and left with both my sanity and my life.
<kodein> ia ia cn fhtagn
<Coffe> nu har vi 2 av dig .. kanon . då är vi inte ensamma :P
<larsemil> kodein: har du läst name of the wind?
<kodein> nix
<michaelis> Finns det någon här som är verksam inom automationsbranschen?
<doc`> har problem med att få mexfiler att funka i nya ubuntu och matlab, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606528/
<cahoot> finns den önskade gcc-versionen i ubuntus repos?
<doc`> nä tror inte det
<doc`> men hade en varning även med 10.xx
<doc`> är inte varningen som förhindrar att det fungerar
<doc`> är att den inte hittar de där filerna
<doc`> men jag förstår inte vad det är
<cahoot> http://stefaanlippens.net/cpp_mex_ubuntu804
<cahoot> (sen förstår jag inte varför du lägger upp ett felmeddelande som enligt din uppfattning inte har med problemet att göra)
<doc`> hmm felmeddelandet är ju riktigt
<doc`> givetvis är det det som är problemet
<doc`> jag antog bara att warningen inte hade med not found gerjenra att göra
<doc`> för hade som sagt varningen även då det fungerade
<hume> hello....jag har ett problem med en uppgradering till 11.04 - jag har win XP på första partitionen på hårddisken, men den försvann från Grub när jag uppgraderade till 11.04. Hur får jag tillbaka det?
<cahoot> os-prober är på pplats?
<cahoot> jag skulle helt enkelt prova update-grub
<doc`> finns det nått snabbkommando för att byta workspace i 11.04?
<hume> cahoot, os-prober-sektionen? yes, men tom
<hume> update-grub listar  bara linux-kärnor, fortfarande tom os-prober-sektion
<cahoot> aptitude show os-prober
<cahoot>  State: installed?
<hume> apt-get lika bra...?
<hume> apt-cache menar jag
<hume> var inte installerat
<hume> nu hittade den, tackar...:)
<cahoot> ok
<cahoot> konstigt att det inte installeras automagiskt
<chees> har logitech ints stöd för unix?
<hume> om man nu har medibuntu-repon med, måsta man göra nåt mer än bara installera libdvdcss2?
<hume> alltså, måste man in och manuellt köra nåt script där....? minns att jag gjort det förr
<Angelkiller> Hej!
<Angelkiller> Hur kan man söka efter softlinks med find? vet att det funkar med symlinks...
<cahoot> är inte det samma samma?
<Haffe> Det ser ut som det ska börja regna.
<Haffe> Vad skönt.
<cHarNe2> Angelkiller: står det inte i man?
<cHarNe2> Haffe: var bor du?
<Haffe> Linköping.
<cHarNe2> <- norrköping
<maxjezy> något program för IR fjärrkontroller till ubuntu?
<Angelkiller> cHarNe2: hittar inget
<hume> maxjezy, lirc?
<Angelkiller> cHarNe2: skall vara -l men får det inte att fungera
<Haffe> maxjezy: Sända eller ta emot?
<maxjezy> Haffe: ta emot
<cahoot> är inte det samma samma? Angelkiller
<maxjezy> och så man ser vad det är för signal?
<maxjezy> så jag vet att fjärren fungerar
<maxjezy> någonting som gör att man ser att den är aktiv iaf
<Angelkiller> cahoot: vet inte är det?
<Haffe> maxjezy: lirc
<cahoot> Angelkiller: softlink/symlink - samma sak
<Angelkiller> cahoot: ok så du tänkte...
<maxjezy> Haffe: testar det
<Angelkiller> cahoot: vet faktiskt inte
<cahoot> Angelkiller: det är samma sak
<Angelkiller> cahoot: ok :)
<Angelkiller> cahoot: En annan sak, jag har en popcorn hour som jag kör telnet mot (det är alltså linux på den)
<Angelkiller> Nr1: om man kör en telnet och man avbryter telnet förbindelsen avbryter man då också det man håller på med ex packar upp en stor fil?
<cahoot> skulle tro det - screen kanske passar bättre?
<Angelkiller> Nr2 kan man länka ett program så man i mitt fall kan få unrar länkat så man bara behöver skriva unrar e filen.rar istället för som nu /unrar e filen.rar
<Angelkiller> cahoot: ok. får kolla om den går att installera på burken
<cahoot> menar du ./unrar eller ?
<Angelkiller> filen ligger här: /mnt/syb8634/bin/unrar jag har länkat den till /unrar
<cahoot> aha
<Angelkiller> men skulle vilja ha den bara "unrar" dock ingen katastrof men det borde gå att fixa
<cahoot> varför inte länka till ett dir somm finns i $PATH?
<cahoot>  /usr/local/bin t ex?
<lilleman72> ngn som vet var man kan hitta en sk MMORPG spel som funkar på linux? typ lineage 2 lr dekaron....hittar inte via google
<Angelkiller> cahoot: finns ingen local/bin
<cahoot>  /usr/local/bin
<EAG> Angelkiller: om du vill spela upp filen direkt utan att packa upp den separat först kan du ju göra det
<cahoot> eller är detta på ett system som inte följer normal struktur?
<Angelkiller> EAG: Vet men den laggar så mycket tyvärr...
<Angelkiller> cahoot: stämmer... /usr/bin/    /usr/lib/    /usr/sbin/   /usr/share/
<EAG> borde väl inte vara så krävande
<EAG> eller är det hd-material o nån vdpau-historia?
<Angelkiller> EAG: det skulle kunna vara hd material ;)
<EAG> gör ett nautilusscript annars
<EAG> o packa upp till nån katalog
<Angelkiller> finns inget nautilus på den...
<EAG> ok
<Angelkiller> Måste dra, tackar åter om ett tag...
<EAG> *Stön o suck*
<EAG> varför håller oracle på o tjafsar om export restrictions för att tanka virtualbox?!
<EAG> kan man få ner skiten utan att krångla via deras hemsida?
<D84> nutty shell sluta funka för mig efter installerat nvidia binar x 187
<D84> någon som vet hur man får igång shell unity igen
<D84> någon som kan hjälpa mig
<epzil0n> D84: med?
<epzil0n> jaha..
<arand> EAG: virtualbox-ose ;)
<arand> EAG: Sitter du I fel land, ska du ha nedladdningshjälp?
<EAG> arand: jag klickade bara på fel länk
<EAG> jag har fått ner det nu och kör med usb
<EAG> tack ändå
<coobra> a
<maxjezy> Lena Philip5son?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ?
<maxjezy> Philip5: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Linda^> :ooo
<maxjezy> svarar du inte nu är det slut!!!
<maxjezy> no more mr nice guy
<Linda^> Slå honom!
<Linda^> Jag håller, du sparkar.
<larsemil> haha
<bittin> http://traffic.libsyn.com/retromaccast/RetroMacCast_202__The_Many_Macs_of_MacAbbott.m4a 02:36 Martin Jernberg from Sweden
<speedxco1e> hej behöver tips på portar som ofta har bra QoS som standard. Nån ny dude på kontorshotellet har installerat en krånglande router och jag behöver snabb ssh.
<lilleman72> hur installerar jag wine lr vad det heter?
<maxjezy> hur mycket bättre batteritid tror ni man får om man byter till solid state disk?
<maxjezy> har 11 timmar nu
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: beror helt på vad du gör med datorn
<maxjezy> speedxco1e: sant det.
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: antagligen får du bara några få procent bättre
<maxjezy> men om jag använder hårddiskarna mycket
<maxjezy> så kommer jag nog få bättre?
<speedxco1e> några till % kanske
<speedxco1e> tror inte batteritid är största fördelen med ssd helt ärligt
<speedxco1e> hdds drar så pass lite av en modern dators ström
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> men du tror inte det blir sämre iaf?
<speedxco1e> skärm, cpu, graffe, drar otroligt mkt mer
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: blir nog inte sämre
<maxjezy> bra det iaf
<maxjezy> hitta en 60 gb jag är sugen på
<maxjezy> räcker godt och väl
<maxjezy> och blir över
<speedxco1e> farten med ssd är stora fördelen
<speedxco1e> och att man slipper nojja om man stötter till laptopen
<Fogge> Jag gjorde min systempartition till 70 gig och då har jag plats för alla mina Steamspel också
<speedxco1e> btw så har jag aldrig förstått folk som behöver 500GB i en bärbar... liksom NAS, hallå ?=
<maxjezy> kolla denna kommentaren till disken
<maxjezy> "upergött. Det enda problemet är en liten bugg som gör att Ubuntu inte hinner med att reagera vid uppstart systemet laddar inget tema. Orsak? SSD-disken är för snabb. Lösningen? Sätta en timer på inladdningen av tema. Sjukt? Så sant!"
<speedxco1e> hehe
<speedxco1e> om det är så ... så får ubuntu teamet skämmas lite
<speedxco1e> ger mig atari/amiga vibbar
<srv> hmm
<maxjezy> kan man räkna med att filer sparas snabbare om man kör ssd?
<maxjezy> bildfiler från gimp tex
<maxjezy> ibland tar mina filer bra länge att spara
<maxjezy> beroende på size/pixlar
<larsemil> ja
<relaubot> Kom igen. Snacka Ubuntu.
<xyzp> go kväll
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> xyzp: god kväll
<maxjezy> hur går det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: glömde kanske säga att jag testat lite med cycles
<maxjezy> testade cycles men den vägra rendera'
<maxjezy> funkar det fint?
<xyzp> hur tar man bort allting på datorn i konsollen?
<coobra> cd
<Philip5> jo vars men den har inte så många olika settings och features än
<coobra> rm -rf *
<Markslap> Njae
<Philip5> maxjezy: så har gränssnittet lite annorlunda look på hur det ritas upp
<Markslap> rm -Rfv /
<coobra> :p
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Så ser man vad som händer. :D
<coobra> lol
<maxjezy> Philip5: gör en screen recording när du leker lite?
<coobra> nej nu ska det fan sovas
<coobra> :D
<xyzp> Philip5, vet du kommandot för de?
<xyzp> ah nu så
<Philip5> maxjezy: får nog bli imorgon i så fall
<xyzp> coobra, alltb utan  dist då?
<maxjezy> japp
<coobra> huh
<coobra> fan
<coobra> sova
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> bl
<maxjezy> xyzp: formatera med liveskiva och installera om?
<maxjezy> nu ska ja pippalulla!
<maxjezy> brb!
<xyzp> maxjezy, jo fnular på de
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-13
<xyzp> Denna APT har Speciella Ko-Krafter.   Vad menas?
<Markslap> <3
<Markslap> Vilken fin översättning.
<Linda^> :o
<xyzp> Ko-kraft?
<Markslap> http://www.eeggs.com/items/37085.html
<Markslap> There you go.
<Markslap> Skriv apt-get moo
<xyzp> man kanske kan mjölka burken ;-)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Det är helt enkelt bara lite humor från utvecklarna.
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> <--newbie finns mycke man kan göra med apt-get ju
<zChris> Hoppas dom itne lägger nån app vid namn moo ;P
<cardiel> vilka paket behöver jag får o kompilera en kernel i 11.04?
<Barre> cardiel: libncurses5-dev kernel-wedge kernel-package linux-image-<den version du vill kompilera>
<cardiel> barre, tack
<Barre> cardiel: och kör också: sudo apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-<den version du vill kompilera>
<Kramiz> :D
<cardiel> k
<cardiel> Barre, vet dom om 915resolution hacket finns tillgängligt för 11.04?
<Barre> nope
<Barre> alltså, nope, jag vet inte :)
<cardiel> vilken timer frequency ska jag kompilera in om jag har en core 2 duo t7250 2.00ghz?
<larsemil> god morgon!
<larsemil> Barre: !
<Anarieth> Morrn
<Barre> Morrn morrn..
<Barre> larsemil: hur mår du? fortfarande dålig?
<larsemil> nej sov bort det
<larsemil> var nog något jag hade ätit
<Barre> skönt
<larsemil> Barre: hittat en garderob?
<larsemil> suck!
 * larsemil ska spendera dagen med mysql joins..
<Markslap> Myskul
<Barre> letar febrilt...
<larsemil> Barre: kanske får köpa större hus?
<zChris> larsemil, med hur många tabeller?
<zChris> http://bunicomic.com
<larsemil> zChris: inte så fasligt många, fem kanske
<Barre> bor ju för fint för att flytta :/
<zChris> larsemil, max jag har pillat med tror jag är tre
<zChris> fast jag vet inte om det är inner eller outerjoins :P
<larsemil> jag kan inte så där. jag läser på undertiden
<larsemil> nu när jag tittar på min karta är det nog mest tre faktiskt
<zChris> ah
<zChris> lycka till iaf :)
 * Barre går igenom en kurs om "Antitrust and global competition laws" .... *gäsp*
<kodein> godnattsaga redan?
<larsemil> Barre: hyr en liten lägenhet som du kan få fiber till. :D
<larsemil> ewook hade ju iof ett rack eller två hemma, så släng in det där. :D
<Barre> larsemil: får troligtvis fiber till huset i sommar ;)
<larsemil> Barre: har du ingen vind att ha grejerna på då?
<Barre> nope...
<larsemil> gräv en bunker?
<Barre> now you're talking
<larsemil> jag har ju värsta erfarenheterna av att gräva sen jag drog mitt fiber så jag kan komma med min supermaskin och gräva ett hål. vi höll bara på att dö typ tre gånger.
<Barre> hahah
<kodein> nästa gång kanske ni bara nästan-dör två gånger
<amelia> *gäsp*
<zChris> hoho
<zChris> http://catchup.radio1.se/catchup_radio.php?id=2269&category=24&type=audio
<zChris> :)
<fredrik_> varje gång jag stoppar i 3G dongeln så måste jag skriva in pin koden. Detta trots att den är angiven på uppkopplingen om jag väljer edit connection...  någon som råkat ut för samma sak?
<zChris> fredrik_, nepp
<Markslap> heh
<zChris> :<
<lilleman72> Goder morgon alla glada
<Markslap> Oss sura då?
<Markslap> Diskriminerar du oss?
<zChris> Ni är inte värda en glad morgon!
<lilleman72> zChris varför otrevlig?
<zChris> lilleman72, det var ett svar till Markslap
<Markslap> Varför är du otrevlig mot mig? :/
<zChris> Markslap, för du är sur :|
<Markslap> Jag är inte otrevlig.
<Markslap> Bara cynisk.
<Markslap> Eller realistisk.
<larsemil> cynisk != realistisk
<larsemil> cynisk är väldigt ofta negativ. men det låter finare.
<zChris> Markslap, du sa själv att du är sur!
<Markslap> Ja, men jag är inte otrevlig.
<zChris> Eller...
<lilleman72> Cynism, termen har flera olika likartade betydelser. Den mest populära betydelsen avser en närmast känslokall livsåskådning (kanske även illusionslös och att tro det värsta om människan). Det kan även syfta på att bara se människan och/eller samhället som det är, utan att påverkas av vedertagna regler och normer. Den senare betydelsen är egentligen mer korrekt då termen
<lilleman72> ytterst härstammar ifrån den kyniska skolan i antikens Grekland vilken inte förespråkade känslokyla utan oberoende och självbehärskning.
<zChris> #ubuntu-offtopic
<zChris> ha! där fick jag till det!
<Markslap> Nejnej.
<Markslap> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<zChris> danke schön!
<Markslap> Bitte schön.
<zChris> danke danke
<lilleman72> Markslap kan du hjälpa mig med wine?
<lilleman72> jag försöker att starta ett windowsprogg men jag får "ExetuableBit"
<fredrik_> varje gång jag stoppar i 3G dongeln så måste jag skriva in pin koden. Detta trots att den är angiven på uppkopplingen om jag väljer edit connection...  någon som råkat ut för samma sak?
<lilleman72> fredrik_ du måste slå in den varje ggn du drar ut den
<lilleman72> och sätter in den igen
<lilleman72> av säkerhet
<lilleman72> men om du låter den sitta i så ska du slippa det
<fredrik_> lilleman, nytt i 11.04? Det behövde jag inte innan nämligen
<lilleman72> fredrik_ mkt möjligt för när man gör det i windows måste man det _alltid_
<fredrik_> lilleman, irriterande :-)
<lilleman72> fredrik_ sant
<lilleman72> asså jag vill installera ett winprogg med wine men jag fattar inte
<fredrik_> lilleman, konstigt att man kan sätta pin-kod även i anslutningsinställningarna? Vad gör den för nytta där om jag ändå måste skriva in den varje gång?
<lilleman72> säg det
<lilleman72> prata med leverantören
<lilleman> The file '/home/lilleman72/Hämtningar/Lineage 2 Elite.us server.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<fredrik_> lilleman, han kan nog inte stava till linux
<lilleman72> brb
<lilleman72> haha
<lilleman72> brb
<ewook> larsemil: huh? ^^
<Markslap> Åh nej.
<Markslap> Där var den dagen förstörd.
<Markslap> :)
 * realubot njuter av att ha förstört Markslap dag.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har uppgraderat till 100 Mbit/s nu. Det innebär att jag kommer att skriva ännu snabbare här i kanalen.
<realubot> Den nya 50 ggr snabbare ru är här.
<realubot> 2 Mbit/s -> 100 Mbit/s
<Markslap> För det har ju så mycket med saken att göra...
<realubot> Markslap: Jo, psykologiskt påverkar det skrivhastigheten. Jag känner mig snabbare nu när jag har snabbare Internet.
<Markslap> s/Internet/internetanslutning/
<Markslap> Vi har inte versal på substantiv i svenskan.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, men vi har versal på egenamn.
<realubot> Internet är ett egenamn.
<realubot> The Internet = Internätet
<realubot> Markslap: Varför rättar du mig inte? Det heter ju egennamn och inte egenamn. :S
<Markslap> Pratar i telefon.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Markslap> Internet är inget namn som sådant, utan är bara en benämning på en typ av nätverk.
<Markslap> Men jag förstår din punkt.
<Markslap> Men du har inte snabbare internet för det.
<lilleman72> ngt som vet ett mmorpg server spel man kan installera på ubuntu?
<lilleman72> jag försöker med wine men den vill inte packa upp
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: hon är gratis nu och typ 2 veckoor fram
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/trial.php
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 men jag vill ha en server
<lilleman72> helst vill jag ha linage 2 eller Dekaron
<lilleman72> Jag försöker att installera Lineage 2 Elite.us server med wine
<lilleman72> sen ser jag inte ngn redig text
<lilleman72> kanske kan vara att den e packad med ngt utläskt progg :P
<ewook> Barre: får du inte plats med leksakerna eller vad nu? :)
<cardiel> Hur kan jag kolla vilken input device touchpaden använder?
<coobra> http://i.imgur.com/S0UZQ.jpg
<coobra> hahaha
<kodein> teknikens baksida
<Markslap> <3
<ePax> 0_o
<lilleman72> är java standard i ubuntu?
<lilleman72> jag menar så man kan köra server
<kodein> vad för server?
<kodein> vill du ha tomcat så är det ju bara att installera det
<lilleman72> kodein jag vill köra lineage 2
<lilleman72> och den är byggd på java
<lilleman72> http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/L2J_Install
<kodein> lilleman72: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<lilleman72> kodein tackar
<lilleman72> kodein jag vet inte vad jag skulle göra utan denna kanalen :P
<realubot> sun-java6-jdk finns väl inte i Ubuntu längre?
<lilleman72> realubot jag körde den och den tankade
<realubot> Det heter ju openjdk nu.
<lilleman72> realubot vad ska jag annars köra?
<kodein> jag kör LTS, så jag tänker bara bekymra mig om nyare ubuntuar när nästa LTS kommer, och då kommer jag antingen uppgradera eller byta till nån annan eländig distribution :)
<kodein> realubot: openjdk och sun-java6-jdk är två olika saker.
<kodein> fortfarande.
<realubot> kodein: Jaha.
<lilleman72> men som jag skrev innan så ska jag hosta en L2J server & den kräver java
<realubot> openjdk-6-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<lilleman72> realubot kommando?
<realubot> Jag tror att Ubuntu rekommenderar openjdk istället för suns java.
<realubot> lilleman72: apt-cache search openjdk
<realubot> lilleman72: SÃ¥ ser du vad som finns.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> realubot fanns ju en hel drös
<lilleman72> headless Cacao JamVM
<realubot> jre och jdk
<lilleman72> men vad ska jag ha då?
<realubot> kodein: Vad menar du med att det inte är samma sak? openjdk är väl open source variant av suns java-jdk?
<kodein> realubot: är en variant av en sak samma sak som att det är samma sak, menar du?
<realubot> lilleman72: Hur har du installerat Suns Java jdk?
<lilleman72> (10:49:18) (kodein) lilleman72: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<realubot> kodein: Nej, men hur skiljer det sig för lilleman72?
<kodein> sun-java6-jdk är ju referensimplementationen. det finns skillnader i hur de fungerar, och ofta har jag märkt att suns jdk fungerar bättre
<realubot> kodein: Varför ska han installera Suns jdk och inte openjdk?
<kodein> för att det är det som står att man ska ha på sidan han länkade?
<realubot> Jaha, ok.
<lilleman72> kodein men tänk på att den sidan har ett par år på nacken
<realubot> lilleman72: Då kanske du ska köra med Suns jdk då men det finns guider för hur du installerar det. Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?=
<kodein> prova openjdk då om du så gärna vill, det spelar säkert ingen större teater
<lilleman72> 11
<lilleman72> 11.04 heter den tror jag
<realubot> lilleman72: Läs här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> Där står hur du installerar Suns SDK som innehåller JDK om jag inte är helt fel ute.
<realubot> lilleman72: Så här ser du din Ubuntu-versioni Terminalen: lsb_release -r
<realubot> lilleman72: Ett tips bara.
<realubot> eller: lsb_release -a
<lilleman72> 11.04
<realubot> för att se all info.
<Barre> ewook: det är korrekt, måste ha ett rack, men vill inte betala för mycket
<lilleman> No LSB modules are available.
<lilleman> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<lilleman> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<realubot> lilleman72: Jag misstänker att du måste klicka i att du vill använda partner repository om du ska installera Suns SDK.
<lilleman72> realubot det funkade med det kommandot jagfick innan
<realubot> Ok.
<lilleman72> vad heter sökfunktionen?
<lilleman72> i terminal
<lilleman72> jag ska söka efter en fil
<realubot> apt-cache search <paket>
<lilleman72> nej
<realubot> lilleman72: Aha, find.
<lilleman72> find XXXXX
<realubot> find $HOME -iname '*.mp3'
<lilleman72> huh?
<realubot> find är det men det finns massor av sätt att använda find på: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<kodein> locate är snappare än find iom att den använder en dattabas.
<lilleman> tack
<kodein> locate -i .mp3
<Barre> föreutsatt att databasen är uppdaterad ;P
<realubot> Hur ofta uppdateras db normalt då?
<lilleman> sjukt jag hittar itne filfan
<realubot> i Ubuntan?
<kodein> varje dygn
<realubot> Det var inte ofta.
<kodein> är väl standarden på cronjobbet
<Barre> kan göras manuellt också med updatedb
<realubot> Aha.
<kodein> hur hög omsättning har du på filer, eg.?
<Barre> kan vara så att man undrar var en specefik documetn fil ligger på ett paket man precis installerat, etc.
<realubot> Nej, men ofta kanske man har flyttat eller laddat ner en fil som man söker efter.
<realubot> Barre: Precis.
<kodein> updatedb då, som sagt
<realubot> Aja.
<chees> aja
<chees> trött man är på 11.04 :P
<chees> seg meny system
<lilleman72> är itne en .sh ett körbart program?
<michaelis> Kör debian istället. Enkelt och bra.
<michaelis> Inget ögongodis där inte.
<Barre> kan vara, men det räcker inte att enbart döpa en fil til .sh, du måste sätta exekveringsbiten för att den skall kunna vara exekverbar lilleman72
<lilleman72> har det men den vill inte
<Barre> lilleman72: det är förmodligen ett shell-skript, kanske är något som är fel i skripten..
<Barre> vad får du för fel då?
<lilleman> tools$ database_installer.sh
<lilleman> database_installer.sh: kommandot hittades inte
<lilleman72> http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/L2J_Install
<lilleman72> jag följer den
<Barre> lilleman72: om du inte har den pathen i sökvägen så måste do speca pathen för scriptet /path/to/script om du står i samma katalog räcker det med ./script för att köra det
<lilleman72> jag e i samma
<Barre> skriv då ./database_installer.sh
<lilleman72> tack
<Barre> np
<lilleman72> Barre tackar...fy faan vad servern jobbar nu
<lilleman72> installerar en DB på 120Mb :p
<Markslap> 0.92 1.36 1.11
<Markslap> (:
<Markslap> Ligger där så stabilt så.
<lilleman72> Markslap vad?
<Markslap> Load ave.
<lilleman72> va e det?
<Barre> 22,5MB är väl inte så stort ;P
<Markslap> lilleman72: Hur hög loaden på CPUn är.
<Markslap> Dvs. hur mycket CPU som används.
<lilleman72> ok
<zChris> Markslap, varför är det tre stycken ?
 * Barre gissar på "average 1min 5min 15min"
<Markslap> Mm
<zChris> ah okey
<TheG0blin> ls
<TheG0blin> oops :)
<kodein> . ..
<amelia> bash-2.03# uptime 1:40pm  up 2303 day(s), 20:47,  16 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.16, 0.17
<amelia> bjum, gammeldatan!
<Markslap> :D
<vacum> amelia: oO
<vacum> amelia: status
<xyzp>   cHarNe2, hej
<xyzp> hej
<Philip5> amelia: coolt
<amelia> vacum: :)
<amelia> Philip5: (:
<Coffe> jag blir snart tokig på replicering av LDAP
<Philip5> amelia: du är en sånn computer rockstar!
<amelia> Philip5: lät
<amelia> lätt*
<vacum> computah rockstar
<maxjezy> ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du börja köra med cycles i blender då?
<zChris> vacum, känner du nån på idus.se ?
<larsemil> Coffe: kommer du inte ihåg att kodein sa att man blev galen... :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  jag tvivlar inte alls på det.
<vacum> zChris: de är kund. dårå?
<Noobandreas> Tjenare, någon som har tid att hjälpa till med ljudproblem i Xubuntu ?
<lilleman72> är det någon som kunnig på att installera Linage 2 på linux?? jag får den inte att starta
<Noobandreas> lilleman72: Testa installera det genom playonlinux
<lilleman72> Noobandreas ?
<Noobandreas> lilleman72: Ja?
<lilleman72> vem vad när hur?
<Noobandreas> lilleman72: terminalen och skriv sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Noobandreas> sudo apt-get install wine
<lilleman72> wine har jag redan
<lilleman72> men den andra håller jag på med nu
<Noobandreas> go for it.
<Noobandreas> det mesta som wine har problem att installera brukar playonlinux kunna lösa.
<lilleman72> Noobandreas det e ju java baserat
<lilleman72> och det finns .sh filer
<Noobandreas> Vad kör du med för distro?
<lilleman72> ubuntu
<lilleman72> vad annars?
<lilleman72> annars ligger man väll inte här :P
<Noobandreas> xD finns massor, jag kör sabayon
<Noobandreas> lilleman72: vad får du för fel när du testar installera ditt spel då?
<Philip5> Noobandreas: vi har ju fortfarande inte fått höra om ditt ljudproblem... sitter ju här med spänning och bara väntar på det
<Noobandreas> Philip5: Problemet är att ljudet inte fungerar över huvud taget.
<Noobandreas> Philip5: Använder Xubuntu med 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<Noobandreas> INget ljud alls fungerar.
<Noobandreas> Philip5: Any idéa about the problem?
<zChris> vacum, dom söker ju programmerare som jag sökt till
<vacum> aha
<vacum> nce
<vacum> nice
<Noobandreas> NÃ¥gom som har kunskaper om ljudproblem inom Xubuntu?
<zChris> Philip5, hjälp han nu då.. du som satt med spänning och väntade
<Philip5> zChris: jag var bara spänd på att höra, inte att hjälpa :D
<zChris> :P
<Noobandreas> lol
<arand> u/away
<Philip5> Noobandreas: antar du har kollat att ljudet inte är mute:at och att volymkontrollarna och boostarna är uppdragna
<vacum> Noobandreas: fråga på.
<Philip5> typ med alsamixer också
<vacum> Noobandreas: säkert någon som kan
<Philip5> antar att även xubuntu använder pulseaudio så det blir nästa steg att kolla på
<Noobandreas> Jag har kollat alsamixer, och finns inget som är mutat.
<Noobandreas> Och volymkontrollen har jag kollat, och alla olika profiler.
<Noobandreas> Pulseaudio är samma som alsamixer?
<lilleman72> Noobandreas jag försöker intstalllera en spelserver
<lilleman72> inte clienten
<lilleman72> Noobandreas http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/L2J_Install
<lilleman72> den försöker jag installera men det verkar inte funka
<Noobandreas> sorry kan inget om server, trodde det var spelet du ville få igång.
<lilleman72> ahh ok
<Noobandreas> Jag sitter på remote desktop atm uppkopplad på en väns dator, så kan inte hjälpa dig så mycket, har själv problem att fixa hans ljud. Men verkar inte som någon är kunnig nog om ljudproblemen här.
<lilleman> ./startLoginServer.sh: rad 3: ./LoginServer_loop.sh: Åtkomst nekas
<Noobandreas> Högerklicka och kryssa i "körbar" ? :P
<Barre> lilleman: jag antar att du skrivit rätt användarnamn och lösen i login/config/loginserver.properties filen
<Markslap> lilleman: Som su eller root: chmod +x startLoginServer.sh
<Philip5> dagon_: när ska du skaffa ett nvidiakort då?? eller har du gjort det??
<Noobandreas> antar att ingen av er kan något om ljud så jag sticker, peace.
<lilleman72> Barre ja det har jag
<lilleman72> Markslap kan du sånt här?
<Philip5> snart nedsläpp! heja!
<lilleman72> Philip5?
<lilleman72> nersläpp?
<Philip5> semifinal, vm-hockey
<lilleman72> mellan?
<Philip5> sverige - tjeckien
<lilleman72> najs
<lilleman72> vilken tid?
<Philip5> nu
<lilleman72> ok
<Philip5> nedsläpp om 10 min
<lilleman> ok
<Markslap> lilleman: Kan vad?
<lilleman> installaton
<lilleman> :S
<Markslap> Körde du chmod +x?
<lilleman> jag har försökt sen 8 imorse
<lilleman> ja
<lilleman> fick fel mess
<lilleman> kmr inte ighåg vilek
<lilleman> men jaghar kör rättigheter
<Markslap> Vad försöker du installera?
<lilleman> vänta
<lilleman72> http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/L2J_Install
<lilleman72> Markslap den
<lilleman72> Allt finns på maskinen
<lilleman72> Db klar
<TheG0blin> Hej! :) Är det någon som har koll på hur man kollar när en excel-fil är skapad?
<lilleman72> TheG0blin högerklicka & ta egenskaper
<TheG0blin> lilleman72: Jo men det är någon som har fifflat med den och ändrat datum på den.
<Markslap> lilleman72: Det är la bara att följa instruktionern?
<lilleman72> då kan du itne göra ngt mer
<lilleman72> inte*
<lilleman72> nu var det ngn som sa semifinal i hokeyvm
<TheG0blin> ok :(
<lilleman72> jefla Philip5..hade du inte sagt ngt hade jag inte lyft på röven ! :P
<lilleman72> Markslap om du har tid sen när jag kommer tillbaka får du gärna hjälpa mig
 * lilleman72 kommer tebax om ngn timme eller 2
<Markslap> Om en timme är jag påväg hem.
 * lilleman gäller mig åxå
<doc`> har problem att kompilera mexfiler med matlab i nya ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/606973/
<doc`> verkar vara nått problem med kompilern men jag förstår inte vad det är
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag kör ju blender med cycles nu
<maxjezy> men skiten vill inte rendera
<maxjezy> måste man ha CUDA?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/GeForce-GTX-lagt-utrop--auktion_120303_132915412
<maxjezy> vad tror ni om det här kortet?
<larsemil> ser la bra ut
<Bonds> maxjezy: bra kort. Men saker har en tendens att bli alldelles för dyra på tradera.
<maxjezy> Bonds: man får hålla koll, ibland kan man vinna billigt
<Bonds> maxjezy: problemet är väl att det tar tid. Jag gillar blocket, snabba avslut.
<amelia> jag gillar tradera.
<cHarNe2> http://kuvaton.com/browse/17954/ebay_apple_ipad_auction.jpg
<maxjezy> tradera är mer spänning
<amelia> tradera har fina servrar.
<kodein> problemet med att handla på tradera är att ingen annan fattar hur onlineauktioner borde fungera
<kodein> "jaha, den här grejen ligger på 20 kr nu och det är 11 dagar kvar, ja men då bjuder jag 21kr!"
<kodein> "oj, någon bjöd över mig och det är 10 dagar kvar, ja men då bjuder jag 40 kr!"
<Bonds> kodein: just småsaker kan man tjäna massor på =) jag har lagt ut saker som kostar 30kr nya i butik, och sen fått in 140 =)
<Bonds> men tiden det tar att skicka och krångla gör det inte värt det.
<kodein> har man någon sorts vett i skallen kan man ju iaf se till att inte bjuda förrän det är 5 minuter kvar, eller ännu hellre 10-20 sekunder kvar
<kodein> då får alla som är intresserade mata in hur mycket de kan tänka sig att betala, och den som kan tänka sig att betala mest vinner
<lilleman72> Finns det ngn vänlig själ som vill hjälpa mig med min installation?? jag får tuppjuck
<kodein> Bonds: ja, så är det med sälja i största allmänhet, tycker jag. därför jag inte säljer
<kodein> på sin höjd kan jag skänka bort skräp jag inte vill ha, men då är det typ lokalt jag gör det
<Bonds> kodein: om jag får för mig att sälja skitsaker beg, väljer jag dock tradera pga att folk överbjuder.
<lilleman72> kodein har du en p4 cpu soket 478 som du vill skänka??
<Bonds> kodein: nu blir det dock sällan att jag säljer nåt
<Philip5> maxjezy: vet inte om man måste ha cuda för att rendera för man kan välja om man ska rendera med gpu eller cpu och kör man med cpu kan man tycka att det ska gå utan cuda
<lilleman72> Philip5 cuda har bara med rendering av bilder i tex photoshop
<lilleman72> då nyttjar du inte cpu
<kodein> lilleman72: nä, men jag ska ha en hög med coppermine-p3:or som borde fungera fortfarande någonstans
<lilleman72> inte i samma ustäkning
<lilleman72> kodein p3 funkar inte på mitt MB
<kodein> Bonds: jo, precis, säljer man så tjänar man ju på att folk är idioter, ända fram tills det att idioterna hittar nåt att klaga på
<kodein> lilleman72: det är ju iofs ett problem ja
<lilleman72> :D
<Philip5> lilleman72: cuda har inte bara med bilder att göra utan kan användas för i princip alla former av beräkningar
<Philip5> men i det här fallet så är det 3d renderingar
 * realubot spänner sina biceps för Markslap.
<lilleman72> Philip5 men 99% rendering av bilder
<Angelkiller> Någon som kör ubuntu 11.04 med unity? Jag har 3st terminaler igång på 2st olika skrivbord. om jag trycker på terminal ikonen i startlistan, får jag fram alla termialer som är igång. men om jag trycker på en terminal som ligger på ett annat skrivbord än det aktiva, kommer terminalen på nuvarande skrivbord upp... jag vill ha den på ex skrivbord 2 ist
<maxjezy> Philip5: var?
<maxjezy> cpu inställningen
<realubot> Angelkiller: Det beror på att du har installerat 11.04 utan flaggan --seperate-desktops och då tar vissa grafikkort skada. Jag tror tyvärr att du har just det grafikkortet som går sönder av att installera fel. Köp nytt grafikkort.
<realubot> Angelkiller: Du har förstört din dator. Det var dumt gjort.
<realubot> Angelkiller: Jag skojar bara med dig. Jag vet inte varför det är så.
<Angelkiller> realubot: förstår det... trodde först det var en lustig bot :)
<realubot> Angelkiller: Prova att fråga i #ubuntu om ingen här vet svaret eller fråga i forumet på Nätet.
<Angelkiller> får göra det...
<doc`> Har problem att kompilera mexfiler med matlab i nya ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/606973/ nån som har nån aning vad felet är?
<kodein> glibc
<doc`> ok, låt mig omformulera, något förslag på en lösning?
<kodein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305030
<kodein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808045
<kodein> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=0ab0ed80ed61cbfc&hl=en
<lilleman72> hur skapar jag en ny användare?
<realubot> lilleman72: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<lilleman72> TY
<realubot> lilleman72: och: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<lilleman72> ty
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja, har du inte att välja på cpu och gpu i din?
<doc`> tackar kodein verkar kunna finnas någon lösning där ska kolla på det efter middagen
<maxjezy> Philip5: i render menyn
<maxjezy> under vilken flik där?
<Philip5> yupp, under display har du en flik som heter device
<maxjezy> inte i min version
<maxjezy> =(
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilken konstig version du har då ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: laddar upp en kort demo på YT hur det ser ut för mig
<Linda^> JAg tycker du kan vara en konstig version :(
<Philip5> Linda^: tsss
<Linda^> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> Linda^: ska du säga som skickar flirtiga bilder till en bara så där... ;)
<Linda^> lol what
<Philip5> sååå typiskt dig ;P
<Linda^> hur var den flirtig? :(
<Philip5> är väl bara sånn du är och jag måste väl vara oemotståndlig på något sätt jag inte förstår
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Jag har ingen aning om hur du ser ut så :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EEPrP7k7sg
<Philip5> Linda^: så du är sååå utseendefixerad... trodde det var min underbara personlighet som du bara föll för så där så du bara måste skicka utmanande bilder till mig ;)
<Linda^> UTMANANDE?
<Linda^> >_<
 * Linda^ dissar Philip5 :P
<Philip5> :P
<virtuald> vad är inte utmanande för en nörd :)
<Linda^> Philip5 kan bara inte erkänna att han blev helt till sig av bilden jag RÅKADE visa honom ;((
<virtuald> råkade.
<Linda^> ja
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> råkade!
<Philip5> virtuald: precis... hon bara "råkade"
<Philip5> så himla uppenbart liksom
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> jävla Philip5 :(
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: WOW
<maxjezy> snabbt går det ju med
<maxjezy> 2-1 svääärje!!!
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du byggt för min dator med?!
<fa21> morning grabs
<fa21> inga grabs
<Philip5> nu pizzatajm
<fa21> morning girls
<fa21> gottemann e du italienare ?
<Linda^> :o
<stordatorn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<stordatorn> försöker dela en mapp
<stordatorn> vad är felet? hur åtgärdar jag det?
<cahoot> Maybe smbd is not running. - kollat det?
<stordatorn> hur?
<cahoot> pgrep smb - ngt svar?
<stordatorn> nej, det ger inget
<cahoot> prova sudo pgrep smb (iofs använder jag inte samba så är lite osäker på vad demonen heter)
<stordatorn> ok, ska bara installera en sak
<cahoot> hur som helst så är felmeddelandet en hint om var du kan börja leta orsaken
<stordatorn> funkade ju för ett par dagar sen
<stordatorn> det som är skumt
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör ju bara med min cpu och cycles för min gpu är mycket kassare och som det är nu kan man inte köra båda samtidigt utan bara antingen gpu eller cpu
<maxjezy> nu funkade samba
<maxjezy> starta bara om datorn
<maxjezy> men nu hittar ju inte min dator den datorn
<maxjezy> i nätverk finns NADA!
<maxjezy> verkar som om mint inte har samba
<maxjezy> bootar om routern
<Philip5> maxjezy: typ alla distar har väl samba
<maxjezy> mint har det inte :S
<Philip5> har du installerat vad som behövs då?
<maxjezy> tror jag bara behöver starta om nautilus nu
<maxjezy> har installerat samba på denna datorn nu iaf
<maxjezy> men ja orkar inte bry mig mera
<maxjezy> ska installera windows på alla mina maskiner
 * maxjezy goes emostyle
<maxjezy> hitta ett riktigt fint darktheme till XP
<fa21> maxjezy, kör in debian istället : )
<fa21> 'uppgraderar
<fa21> till sid just nu...
<fa21> alla jag känner som kört ubuntu har bytt os, är det lika vanlig hos er ?
<Xappe> jo, det är få som inte börjat med windows ;P
<fa21> win lol, det är bara för spel den e bra
<fa21> jo, men jag menar det, ubuntu classic ska ju tas bort
<fa21> gnome*
<maxjezy> Philip5:)
<maxjezy> har du gjort en special build för 32bit då?
<maxjezy> på lunchpaddan
<hume> hej.... jag har fått problem med min mythfrontend när jag uppgraderat till 11.04 - det kommer en slags rand och glider över bilden när man ser film. Vad finns det i 11.04 som kan störa filmvisning... mer än compiz?
<Philip5> hume: kommer den när du ser på film?
<Philip5> men inte annars
<hume> yes
<hume> och... jag har aktiverat nividia-current, men hårdvarudrivrutin-grejen säger att den är installerad men inte används
<Philip5> låter som drivrutinsgrej för grafikkortet. kolla det är rätt. kolla också om du kan använda hårdvaruacceleration för videouppspelning
<Philip5> kolla då att du har vdpau installerat om du kör nvidia
<Philip5> och även att myth andvänder vdpau för uppspelning av video
<Haffe> Sucka.
<Haffe> Jag behöver köpa ett nytt grafikkort tror jag.
<Philip5> jag också... vill ha ett bättre
<Philip5> nvidia gtx560 verkar prisvärda nu
<Philip5> verkar ge rätt bra tryck utan att kosta för mycket
<hume> Philip5, jag har libvdpau1 installerat -räcker det?
<Philip5> hume: ska det göra
<Philip5> hume: kolla att den spelar upp med det också. antar det finns någon inställning för video out i myth
<hume> det finns ett nividia-185-libvdpau också... som jag inte har installerat
<hume> jo, finns en hel del video-ut i myth
<hume> men varför används inte drivrutinen nividia-current då?
<Philip5> för du kanske inte satt myth att använda den utan den använder någon generisk eller standard
<hume> men myth kan inte använda den om den inte används av xservern....
<hume> ?
<Philip5> nej men har du den installerad så borde väl x använda den?
<maxjezy> Philip5: dissar du mig nu?!!?!??!?!?!
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä vadå då?
<hume> man kan tycka det. men hårdvarudrivrutingrejen (jockey?) säger att den är installerad men "inte används för närvarande"
<maxjezy> jag frågade dig om du hade kastat upp cycles blender på lunchpaddan?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> men jag har byggt en statisk version av den :)
<Haffe> Philip5: Och hur mycket ström drar de i förhållande till konkurenten?
<Philip5> 23.9 mb tar.gz fil
<Philip5> Haffe: ingen aning men i samma segment så drar de nog likvärdigt. de är inte strömsnåla som de säljer på då
<bittin> vem blev TL eller TC?
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du har någonstans att ta emot en fil i den storleken så kan du få den men jag misstänker att man behöver nvidia för att köra den
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja kanske ska vänta
<maxjezy> Philip5: i vilken nivå kan du köra skulpt
<maxjezy> i multires
<maxjezy> släng på en sån modifier och testa
<maxjezy> på en sphere
<maxjezy> jag vill kunna komma upp i högre nivåer
<hume> Philip5, fattar du varför den säger att drivisen inte används av x?
<lilleman72> ngn som vi ha ett hestprojekt?? installera min l2j server :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad kör du i då?
<lilleman72> http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/L2J_Install
<lilleman72> ops
<Philip5> maxjezy: vid en 8-9 blir det för ryckigt så man inte kan jobba med multires på
<maxjezy> 3,4
<maxjezy> brukar jag köra
<maxjezy> 8-9 är ju fet högt
<maxjezy> där kan man ju jobba ganska detaljrikt
<maxjezy> porer i porer
<Philip5> jo men det går inte att göra något vettigt direkt mer än att rotera den med massa lag
<bittin> en twit podcast kvar att lyssna igenom nu: http://twit.tv/floss165
<maxjezy> Philip5: man kan ju ställa ner så multires försvinner vid rotation
<maxjezy> men kan man inte arbeta i det så är det ju no effekt endå
<maxjezy> men nivå 7 flyter?
<Philip5> flyter ok påen sfär
<maxjezy> flyter nog bättre i 2.49
<CasperN> väldigt sällan jag ser blenderanvändare använda 8miljoner polys i ett objekt, för det är väl vad 7 multires på defaul sfären är?
<doc`> hur hittar jag var en specifik fil är i ubuntu?
<bittin> finns det nån irc klient på Ubuntu live cdn nuförtiden?
<maxjezy> CasperN: men om man nu kunde göra det, så varför inte?
<maxjezy> finns det någon anledning att snåla?
<CasperN> tja kör på om det går, men jag skulle iaf inte sura om det börjar bli segt när man kommer högre upp iaf :)
<CasperN> att hålla det i lagom detaljnivå är ju alltid att föredra iaf
<maxjezy> CasperN: men i multires 2-3 är det inte så skoj
<CasperN> sålänge du inte behöver extra, använd det då heller inte
<CasperN> alltså du bör ju för framgåmng utgå från en bra basemesh
<CasperN> då är det precis som med hard surface, väldigt sällan du behöver mer än 3
<CasperN> 4 för detaljerad sculpting
<maxjezy> 4-5 vill ja upp i
<maxjezy> men då laggar det
<CasperN> men att utgå från en för simpel basemesh ger dig inget annat än ojämn geometri
 * realubot gör armhävningar för att visa kanalen hur stark han är.
<CasperN> bästa är ju om du behåller jämn geo hela vägen
<maxjezy> CasperN: om man nu bara vill sculptera så spelar ju geometrin inte så stor roll
<CasperN> det gör du inte om du börjar sculpta från en simple mesh som en kub
<CasperN> jodå
<CasperN> såfort du ändrar en simpel geometri så påverkar det ju flödet av de nya polygonerna
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja se ett sculptprogram som fungerar som lera
<maxjezy> sandkorn
<CasperN> kör sculptris då
<CasperN> iaf, nu ska jag dra, hörs senare
<maxjezy> har testat det
<maxjezy> ganska fett
<maxjezy> men inte stabilt
<maxjezy> i wine iaf.
<maxjezy> fungerar iaf bättre att sculpta i än blender för mig
<maxjezy> CasperN: hörs!
<bittin> tror ni Skype kommer bli mycket sämre nu när Microsoft köpt det?
<bamsefar> Nej
<bamsefar> Varför skulle det bli det?
<maxjezy> ja tror det blir bättre
<Haffe> Jag tror att MS behöver en critical mass för WP7.
<Haffe> Så de vill nog ha över skypeanvändarna till att köra WP7.
 * bittin lurade in roflblidborg här från #macnytt :p
<roflblidborg> Halloj gott folk! =)
<Philip5> ingen här som råkar ha köpt juni-numret av linux magazine?
<Philip5> roflblidborg: tjena
<roflblidborg> Sup?
<bittin> lyssnar på lite Floss Weekly och kompilerar saker i Mac OS X Tiger
<fa21> bittin, den kommer bli en virushärd och backdoor för cia
<realubot> roflblidborg: Hallå. Så du vågar hänga med dom tuffa grabbarna här.
<bittin> fa21: vad för nåt?
<roflblidborg> realubot: Nja, jag försöker smälta in så gott det går =)
<fa21> jag kommer inte köra skype iaf
<bittin> ah
<roflblidborg> Jag har planer på att gå över till ubuntu på pc'n
<roflblidborg> Men jag vetefan
<roflblidborg> Det finns inget stöd för crossfire
<realubot> roflblidborg: Ja, om du byter operativssytem så lovar jag att du kommer gå bättre hem hos brudarna.
<roflblidborg> realubot: Det tvivlar jag på :P
<realubot> roflblidborg: Om du spelar datorspel är det kanske ingen idé att gå över men annars tycker jag du ska joina Ubuntu.
<roflblidborg> Jo, jag spelar
<bittin> beror på hur tjocka och fula brudar man vill ha :p
<roflblidborg> Men det är inte allt för mycket, och jag spelar typ bara wow, när jag väl spelar, och det fungerar ganska fint har jag hört =)
<bittin> det funkar bra i wine
<roflblidborg> Precis :)
<roflblidborg> Worst case scenario får man väll ha windows vid sidan om
<roflblidborg> bittin: Btw, skickade iväg blanketten idag, i sommar flyttar jag till stockholm igen =D
 * roflblidborg är nöjd
<bittin> skoj
<bittin> då får vi börja hänga :)
<roflblidborg> Absolut! =)
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken och alert?
<maxjezy> JA!
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja!
<maxjezy> det är jag.
<fa21> roflblidborg, jag har haft windows i dualboot sen 5 år tillbaka
<Philip5> maxjezy: där
<bittin> http://listen.coretime.fm/dsl.pls
<maxjezy> Philip5: thnx, laddar!
<realubot> roflblidborg: WoW ska fungera fint i Ubuntu ja.
<realubot> Det har jag också hört.
<bittin> riktigt bra webradio :)
<roflblidborg> fa21: Jojo, det fungerar, jag tyckte bara att det hade varit mycket smidigare om man hade kunna göra linux fullt ut
<maxjezy> bittin: please, posta inte musik
<Philip5> maxjezy: men jag tror den kommer säga att den vill ha nvidiadrivisar installerade
<maxjezy> 90 tal att göra det på irc
<bittin> maxjezy: :( men jag är född på 90talet
<realubot> roflblidborg: Flytta till Sthlm. Det märks att du inte använder Ubuntu än. Dom tuffa grabbarna hänger ju i Göteborg.
<realubot> Windows-users i Sthlm och Ubuntu-users i Göteborg.
<fa21> roflblidborg, orkar man tweaka wine o grejjor så funkar många spel bra i linux, men det e lättare att köra i win
<roflblidborg> realubot: jag är fjollträskare från början, men jag bor i skåne för tillfället :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: räcker det att installera drivisarna då?
<roflblidborg> fa21: jo, men jag är ganska less på windows
<maxjezy> eller måste jag ha ett faktiskt kort för nvidia
<roflblidborg> kul att testa någonting nytt
<Philip5> maxjezy: prova och se
<bittin> realubot: http://foss-sthlm.haxx.se och http://stockholm.lug.se begs to differ
<realubot> roflblidborg: Ok.
<realubot> bittin: Aja.
<fa21> roflblidborg, jag brukar bli less på linux med ibland och byter till win ett par veckor
<maxjezy> Philip5: packar upp nu
<bittin> brb ska smoka min sista cigg
<realubot> roflblidborg: Det är filosofin som lockar mig mest. Att koden är öppen.
<roflblidborg> Mjo
<roflblidborg> Sen så vill jag gärna lära mig någonting nytt
<fa21> roflblidborg, vill man ha kul med datorer och gillar att lära sig system så är linux awesom !
<roflblidborg> precis =)
<realubot> roflblidborg: Varför hängde du i macnytt? Använder du Mac eller?
<roflblidborg> Håller på att bränna en skiva nu för att installera på min mac book pro
<maxjezy> Philip5: hur startar jag det från terminalen
<realubot> roflblidborg: Aha.
<roflblidborg> realubot: Ja, jag använder både mac och pc =)
<maxjezy> jag har cd:at mig till katalogen
<realubot> roflblidborg: Se där.
<fa21> roflblidborg, och säkert android med heh
<Philip5> maxjezy: ./blender
<roflblidborg> fa21: Nej faktiskt inte, jag använder iphone =)
<fa21> aha
<realubot> iFÃ¥n?
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller bara dubbelklickar p filen
<realubot> Usch.
<roflblidborg> iFÃ¥n home
<realubot> hehe
<realubot> Jag kommer inte att köpa en iFån. Never. Det blir en Android-lur någon gång i framtiden.
<roflblidborg> fa21: men jag har typ varit androidanvändare, installerade det på min HD2:a
<roflblidborg> HTC's mest hackade telefon =)
<fa21> jag ska försöka roota en sån där siba platta med android snart
<fa21> och en experia mini
<bittin> fa21: Siba plattan suger
<fa21> bittin,  jag tycker den e kul o leka med
<fa21> kostar ju inte många kronor heller
<roflblidborg> Men hur utnyttjar ubuntu hårdvaran? Det känns som att man mest installerar linux på en kass burk då den inte klarar av att köra windows tex
<roflblidborg> Jag har en ganska fet burk, synd att låta den gå till waste
<bittin> fa21: hade en men efter att 4 pajade på 2månader sket jag i den
<maxjezy> Philip5: går inte klicka på filen
<maxjezy> händer NADA
<fa21> bittin, ja dom hänger sig ibland, hur pajja din ?
<maxjezy> ./blender
<maxjezy> ger mig
<maxjezy> bash: ./blender: det går inte att köra binär fil
<bittin> fa21: första gången pajade android dom 3 andra gångerna hårdvaru problem
<fa21> bittin, surt det heh... hoppas jag slipper det
<maxjezy> bittin: du saltar inte nu för att du är mr maclover?
<hume> men hjälp.... varför är min nvidia-current aktiverad "men används för närvarande inte"???
<bittin> maxjezy: huh?
<maxjezy> :)
<bittin> fa21: fick den för 900kr för jag jobbar på Siba iofs
<roflblidborg> Men what the hell, andra bränningen som går åt helvete
<maxjezy> roflblidborg: vad bränner du?
<roflblidborg> maxjezy: Ubuntu
<maxjezy> roflblidborg: har du ingen USB sticka då?
<roflblidborg> Jo, jag ska försöka med det nu
<fa21> bittin, det e ju ganska billigt om man vill ha den till att titta på film, vlc kan ju ta emot streams bra
<gorgo> :)
<roflblidborg> bittin: har för mig att jag frågat dig innan, går det inte att konvertera iso till DMG i disk utility?
<realubot> roflblidborg: Använda USB-minne?
<bittin> vetefan
<realubot> roflblidborg: Aha, ser nu.
<realubot> roflblidborg: Unetbootin
<roflblidborg> realubot: Finns inte till os x
<bittin> roflblidborg: http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-52431.html
<realubot> roflblidborg: Aha.
<realubot> bittin: Vad jobbar du med på Siba?
<bittin> hjälper lager o service
<Philip5> maxjezy: gick det?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> packa upp igen men det vill sig inte
<maxjezy> är det 32 bitars?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej 64
<Philip5> och du kör 32?
<maxjezy> jag har ju trettitvåbitars system ja :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: pfff
<maxjezy> kanske därför d:)=
<Philip5> dagon_: dagon_ dagon_ :D
<arand> maxjezy: pfff
<roflblidborg> bittin: Det fungerade inte
<maxjezy> arand: puff pfuff
<Philip5> arand: :D
<maxjezy> dagon_: dagon_ ::
<maxjezy> jorden anropar dagon_ 123
<realubot> maxjezy: Har inte du en netbook?
<gorgo> snart slutar man på jobb
<gorgo> :D
<realubot> Med Intel Atom?
<bittin> gurking ville inte prata med mig :(
<maxjezy> realubot: jo
<realubot> N270?
<realubot> Det är 32, men inte N450.
<maxjezy> JA
<realubot> N450 är 64.
<realubot> maxjezy: Glöm aldrig det.
<maxjezy> nope
<maxjezy> i wont
<realubot> Bra.
<roflblidborg> men vad fan, kan man inte tanka hem ubuntu i .DMG-format?
<roflblidborg> jaha, titta vad mysigt!
<roflblidborg> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<roflblidborg> Ubuntu berättar hur man gör =)
<D0minat0r> nån samsung android användare här?
<D0minat0r> så irriterande problem jag har med att exportera kontakter till .csv och importers till google, alla namn blir förvrängda
<Philip5> maxjezy: försöker bli klok på materialen i cycles
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.blendswap.com/wp-content/uploads/gravity_forms/1/2011/05/Sintel_Lite_257b.blend?ref=download_button
<maxjezy> dra ner den och lek lite :)
<maxjezy> sintelmodell
<maxjezy> http://www.sintel.org/
<maxjezy> där finns bild på den
<maxjezy> så gör du en screencast på det
<maxjezy> lägg glasmaterial och shit
<Philip5> maxjezy: leker med nissanbilen från yafaray och trixar med material för man måste göra helt nya till cyckles
<maxjezy> :)
<roflblidborg> Ni vet den här känslan av att skriva en låååång path/to/file
<roflblidborg> Och sen har man skrivit fel någonstans
<bittin> ja dock brukar jag alltid tabba fram paths :p
<roflblidborg> hur då?
<bittin> med tab i terminalen :p
<bittin> Musi tab etc
<maxjezy> vad heter det där ordet
<maxjezy> eller hur stavas det
<maxjezy> när man desifer
<maxjezy> avläser
<maxjezy> decifer?
<cahoot> dechiffrerar?
<maxjezy> tack :)
<maxjezy> svårt ord
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen pilsner.
<Philip5> realubot: vi mediterar över en bättre framtid
<Philip5> en framtid då alla gillar kde
<maxjezy> Philip5: tror du morgondagen bär KDE i sina vantar?
<Philip5> kan ju alltid hoppas att fler får insikt
<Philip5> ser ljuset
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> Philip5: Det är molnet som gäller. Operativsystemens tid är över.
<realubot> Om 10 år använder ingen ett eget operativsystem längre. Allt körs i molnet.
<phibxr> mooooooooooln.
<phibxr> rosa moln!
<phibxr> save your data in the pink cloud.
<Philip5> maxjezy: visst är det kul att kunna hålla på med cycles ;P
 * phibxr cyklar.
<maxjezy> Philip5: sluta retas!
<Philip5> :P
 * phibxr cyklar maxjezy.
<Philip5> så går det när man varken har nvidia eller 64 bit
<Philip5> maxjezy: håller på att bygga lux för natty med gpu acceleration och senaste koden
<Philip5> iihhhaa
<maxjezy> lux känns lite "naaah"
<maxjezy> cycles for the win
<Philip5> fast lux och cycles bygger ju på samma principer
<Linda^> Vad ni skriver
<Philip5> Linda^: ja vi försöker locka fram dig med chattande... kullikock kanske funkar bättre på dig??
<Linda^> vadå?
<Philip5> kollikok kanske det ska stavas om man är noga
<Linda^> vad är det?
<Philip5> det man ropar i skogen för att locka fram mulle :D
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> jag bor inte i skogen så jag har aldrig varit med om sådant :)
<Philip5> du kanske är en storstadsmulle och det funkar med kollikok på dig ändå
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> du får sluta använda ord jag inte förstår :(
<Xappe> http://translate.google.se/?hl=sv&tab=wT#sv|la|kollikock
<Xappe> haha, "Menade du: kollikok"
<Philip5> Xappe: roligast är att lyssna på när google translate säger kollikok
<virtuald> jag va nog ett jobbigt barn som undrade varför mulle åkte bil
<Linda^> men mulle
<Linda^> vafan
<virtuald> hade glömt det där ordet :
<virtuald> :>
<Linda^> jävla skogsmänniskor
<Philip5> ja det är inte riktigt miljömedvetet av mulle
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> Linda^: jo vi kanske gillar att gå i skogen och hålla på med linux... inte som andra som bara skickar bilder på sig själv till vilt främmande personer... ;)
<Philip5> vi kanske har olika nöjen bara ;P
 * Linda^ kastar kottar på Philip5 
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> hehe
<virtuald> varför är kärnkraft så dyrt?
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-14
<virtuald> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090302092628AAbTEK6 ← svar
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.pasteall.org/21606
<maxjezy> vad tror du felet ör?
<Philip5> att du saknar ett boost-paket
<Philip5> och jag tror du kan lista ut vilket ;)
<Stirner> gäääsp
<Linda^> gäsp gäsp
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag installerade det
<maxjezy> och samma felmeddealnde
<maxjezy> fortfaanrade
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> sorry
<maxjezy> Philip5: gissa
<maxjezy> jäkligt fett att man kan lägga till objekt och skit direkt i rendervyn
<Philip5> maxjezy: hjälpte det inte att installera libboost-regex1.42.0?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> och ett paket till
<Philip5> vad är det du kör?
<maxjezy> blender
<Philip5> någon specialbuild?
<maxjezy> näe, hitta en på graphicall
<maxjezy> cycles
<Philip5> som funkar men utan gpu-stöd?
<maxjezy> japp :)
<Philip5> verkar det inte som själva gränssnittet är uppritat lite annorlunda med knappar och sånt?
<maxjezy> näe.. allt verkar vara i sin ordning
<maxjezy> förutom att alternativet att köra på gpu inte finns
<maxjezy> finns bara om man har cudakort
<maxjezy> samma build för alla dock
<maxjezy> cpu eller gpu
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<K350> Efter upgradering till 11.04 så ser   jag inte grub menyn vid uppstart. Det verkar vara något med skärmupplösningen. Skärmen är helt svart. Hur åtgärdar jag detta?
<maxjezy> K350: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2942822.html
<maxjezy> INGEN lösning men
<K350> maxjezy: Tack!:-)
<K350> maxjezy: Alltid en början
<maxjezy> jo, de är ju skönt att inte vara ensam om att lida
<K350> maxjezy: Heh, jo:-)
<K350> maxjezy: Använder du yakuake?
<maxjezy> nope
<maxjezy> vad är det ?
<maxjezy> dropdown terminal?
<K350> maxjezy: En terminal som ser ut som terminalen i Quake. En rullgardin alltså. Mycket smidigt. Med F12 rullar du upp/ned ett terminal fönster.
<K350> maxjezy: Ja, det var en enklare beskrivning.
<maxjezy> skulle behöva installera en sån
<K350> maxjezy: Jag har gjort mig beroende av Yakuake..nu strular den också efter upgraderingen
<K350> maxjezy:Vet inte om den funkar i gnome
<maxjezy> tänkte installera den men såg att den kommer använda 172 MB för det
<maxjezy> 40 MB bara nedladdningen
<maxjezy> kör guake istället
<K350> maxjezy: Va 172 MB?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> va en herrans massa paket den ville dra ner
<maxjezy> säkert halva KDE eller nått
<K350> maxjezy: Ja, det var mkt. Vette katten m guaqe funkar i kubuntu
<Philip5> heja kde!
<maxjezy> Philip5: du har säkert script som skriver det där åt dig
<K350> Philip5: <- kde fetishist:-)
<maxjezy> varje gång någon skriver KDE
<K350> maxjezy: var det guaqe du sa att den hette?
<maxjezy> Guake
<maxjezy> guake
<K350> kollar....
<maxjezy> den använder f12 med
<maxjezy> ser säkert exakt likadan ut
<maxjezy> lätt att ändra utseende på osv
<K350> maxjezy: undrar just om guake och yakuake är de enda sm finns
<K350> maxjezy: kruxet är ju att jag kör KDE
<maxjezy> testa yeahconsole
<maxjezy> tror den är för KDE
<K350> maxjezy: vi testar guake ville inte
<K350> maxjezy: måste läsa manualen till yeahconsole
<maxjezy> ja, jag fatta inte hur man binder knapparna till den
<maxjezy> funkar inte den kan du ju alltid testa tilda
<maxjezy> tilda va ganska nice
<maxjezy> kuake verkar vara ännu en
<maxjezy> finns ju ett par att välja på
<K350> maxjezy: Det ser ut som man får göra ett script..möjligen comfa ngn fil..
<K350> maxjezy: Den funkar inte. Det är ngt strul med pixmap och/eller fönsterhanteraren..nog det som också orsakar problem med yakauake
<maxjezy> tycker KDE är lite bökigt själv
<maxjezy> har lagt av med det i väntan på att de ska utveckla det till något bra
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du märkt hur fet cycles är?
<maxjezy> tror fan att framtiden ligger stabil hos blender nu
<maxjezy> 1.6 kommer mörda!
<K350> hur rullar man upp/ned tilda?
<maxjezy> f1
<maxjezy> eller f2
<maxjezy> F1
<Philip5> maxjezy: 1.6?
<maxjezy> 2.6
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> jo fast den ligger fortfarande långt efter de stora drakarna inom 3d
<K350> maxjezy: Var såg du det? Kan man byta keybindings?
<maxjezy> K350: jag testade mig fram
<maxjezy> i tilda
<K350> maxjezy: ser förfärligt ut..som xterm..har inte ens färger...knorr
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> guake är en klar favorit hos mig
<maxjezy> K350: kanske testa installera om yakakara terminalen
<K350> maxjezy: Den fungerade inte..fick klagomål över guake.shemes
<maxjezy> Philip5: men med den här nya renderaren
<K350> maxjezy: Jag rpovade att installera om yakuake..hjälpte inte
<maxjezy> asså. fulländad!
<Philip5> maxjezy: det tycker jag är att ta i
<Philip5> den är mer kul som preview men som slutgiltig rendering har den mer att visa först
<Philip5> maxjezy: minns också hur lyrisk du var när du började köra lux :P
<maxjezy> att den har caustics är ju 3+ i rätt riktning
<maxjezy> tycker den redan piskar fint
<maxjezy> påminner ju mycket om octane
<Philip5> har inte nästan alla renderare idag caustic?
<Philip5> och octane påminner om lux ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5: blenders interna har ju inte
<Philip5> nä men den är väl undantaget mot alla andra renderare
<K350> maxjezy: Ok, tilda funkar fin fint. Tusen tack. Nu återstrå bara att vänja sig vid F1 istället för F12:-)
<CasperN> maxjezy: är det inte samma utvecklare på cycles som jobbar med octane?
<maxjezy> CasperN: misstänkte nästan det förut
<maxjezy> men jag har inte läst något om det
<maxjezy> FAN vad snabb den är
<maxjezy> renderar glas såååå snabbt
<CasperN> ganska säker på att Brecht jobbar med octane iaf
<CasperN> men hur gäller det med licens för cycles?
<CasperN> var ligger koden?
<CasperN> vilken licensform alltså
<maxjezy> koden finns ju på blender.org
<CasperN> har för mig att viss del av koden hör till nvidia och sony
<CasperN> så alltså ligger den delen under något speciellt licens?
<maxjezy> bara det är gratis så är jag nöjd
<maxjezy> octane kostar ju inte så mycket men den har ju bara för CUDA
<CasperN> sen har jag inte hört om Brecht har släppt den under något gpl licens eller liknande heller
<CasperN> men det kan man nästan räkna med att han gör eller har gjort
<CasperN> jag har dock inte läst något
<CasperN> tänker bara så det inte blir lika pissigt som  indigo render
<CasperN> att det går från att vara skitpopulärt gratis i alla år och sedan stänga allt och ta bra betalt
<maxjezy> verkar som cycles inte har stöd för texturer/bilder?
<CasperN> du får väl lugna dig lite, cycles är ju bara en fjärt än sålänge
<CasperN> ge cycle åtminstånde ett år eller 2
<CasperN> något tidigare än så skulle jag inte själv våga hoppas på iaf
<maxjezy> men shit va snabb den är
<maxjezy> verkligen lovande
<maxjezy> det glaset som tog mig 20 timmar att rendera i lux
<maxjezy> tar 2 minuter i cycles
<Linda^> vad gör ni?
<Linda^> 3Dgrejs?
<maxjezy> Linda^: ja
<maxjezy> va gör ni då?
<Linda^> Jag har lekt i 3Dstudio max
<Linda^> *vara en i gänget*
<maxjezy> Linda^: najs!
<maxjezy> blev du nå bra?
<Linda^> gick bara en introkurs en sommar :)
<maxjezy> oj, du behärskar du 3D ganska fett
<Linda^> haha :( Sluta mobbas!
<maxjezy> alltså, ja va inte ironisk
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> det luktade lite nämligen :(
<maxjezy> en introkurs borde väl ge en hel del kunskaper ändå?
<Linda^> Mjodå
<Linda^> kan leta upp bilder, nån dag, om jag orkar :)
<maxjezy> har du några verk att visa?
<Linda^> måste jag kolla nu?
<Linda^> har iofs inget vettigt för mig
<Linda^> hang on!
<maxjezy> jojo, vi sitter här dagut/in
<maxjezy> dagon_: vad gör du?!
<maxjezy> har du hittat en ny mus att pilla på?
<maxjezy> så frånvarande
<CasperN> är det ok att gå ut o tända eld på något nu?
<maxjezy> hör med brandkåren först
<CasperN> vill prova att sampla lite material med kameran
<CasperN> fan lurigt sånt där när man har hus runt om sig, bästa är väl om man har tidigare aktivitet på kvällen
<CasperN> är väl därför fumefx finns så man ska slippa oroa folk :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: du sitter väl inte och tittar på kanal5 och blir rädd i natten?!?!
<maxjezy> näe näe
<maxjezy> vad är det för bra där?
<Philip5> fredagen den 13e del 1
<Philip5> kultklassiker
<CasperN> maxjezy: har ett gäng dunkar hydralolja som jag tänkte man kunde elda upp, och fixa bra effekter med när det är mörkt ute fortfarande
<CasperN> känns som att foto blir bättre än partiklar, och dessutom tidssparande
<Linda^> maxjezy: :o
<Linda^> maxjezy: det är asfult, men här är bilden på det sista jag gjorde iaf :o http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/Bild%201.jpg
<Philip5> Linda^: gå och lägg dig nu... inte sitta uppe och uggla
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej pappa!
<maxjezy> Linda^: tjusigt :)
<Linda^> maxjezy: Njae, är inte nöjd nånstans :)
<Philip5> Linda^: så du leker också med 3d program
<Linda^> Philip5: Lekte :P
<Linda^> gick en kurs på distans
<maxjezy> Linda^: här är min bästa rendering http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQ3ZkhsPTUI/AAAAAAAAA30/b64N5YTnOLU/s1600/lastrendersupermarioplaysupermario.png
<maxjezy> så jag och du är i samma klass typ
<maxjezy> med tanke på att jag hållt på lite längre
<maxjezy> så är jag kass
<Linda^> åh, mario :D
<Linda^> vill ni se min första grej jag gjordE? :d
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Linda^: dags att börja med blender då?
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/T%C3%A4ndare/vinkel%201.jpg
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/T%C3%A4ndare/vinkel%202.jpg
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/T%C3%A4ndare/vinkel%203.jpg
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> läraren tyckte det var överskurs :(
<maxjezy> här är min första rendering
<maxjezy> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/SsB5sLOZLyI/AAAAAAAAAMo/SMuubbzH5sc/s1600-h/3glassblender.jpg
<Linda^> mycket finare än min jäkla tändare :P
<maxjezy> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/SzUjqrl6H4I/AAAAAAAAATw/cLHHwyINJd0/s1600-h/Supernemesis.jpg
<maxjezy> där är min första jag blev nöjd med
<Linda^> min första grej jag blev nöjd med är nog en lampa jag fixade
<maxjezy> och det är typ 10:e projektet jag har gjort
 * CasperN blev aldrig nöjd med renderingar så han började med realtidsgrejer istället
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/Lampa/lampa%20orginal.JPG
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/Lampa/lampa.jpg
<Linda^> haha, när jag tittar på det i efterhand är det ju asfult :(
<maxjezy> Linda^: LOL
<Linda^> maxjezy: ja den svävar i luften, sluta skratta!!
<maxjezy> trodde först att det vara en 3d rendering
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> kolla på bild nummer 2
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> gjorde jag i 3Dstudio max
<maxjezy> jaa
<Linda^> mobbas inte då
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg du renderingarna jag hittade som jag gjorde typ 1999? visade dem fö dagon_ härom dagen
<maxjezy> Philip5: va det typ spelgrejer?
<Philip5> nej inte direkt
<Linda^> maxjezy: Vare nå fel på det jag gjorde eller? :(((
<Linda^> Jag fick bra betyg på skiten iaf :o
<maxjezy> Linda^: nejdå
<Linda^> maxjezy: Meh, du ba "LOL OMG OMG"
<Linda^> :(
<maxjezy> men om den första hade varit datagenererad hade det varit fett
<Linda^> Jaha nej
<Linda^> den tog jag med kamera
<Linda^> står ju "orginal" :(
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> spikhål i väggen och grejer
<maxjezy> trodde du skulle spöka med mig :)
<maxjezy> nej, men du har ju helt klart begåvning
<Linda^> vi skulle göra en lampa helt enkelt :( Ta kort på en lampa, eller googla fram en eller whatever. Sen skulle vi göra likadant i 3D :(
<maxjezy> att orka med att få ihop en tändare är inte illa
<Linda^> tändaren var överkurs
<Linda^> alla rundade hörn och grejjer
<maxjezy> har du lagt av helt nu eller?
<maxjezy> va de inge skoj?
<Linda^> jag?
<Linda^> det var ju bara en sommarkurs. Sen kom annat i vägen
<Linda^> c-uppsats och allt vad det heter
<Linda^> sen hare bara inte blivit av :)
<maxjezy> börja igen :)
<maxjezy> kör ner blender och börja :)
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/Rummet/Bild%204.jpg  en till vinkel från "rummet"
<Linda^> så såg det ut i min etta :)
<Linda^> nästan exakt. Haha
<maxjezy> städat :)
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> :)*
<Linda^> näpp. Dags för serier. Sen sova.
<maxjezy> samma här
<maxjezy> prison break!
<Linda^> Åh
<Linda^> det var längesen
<Linda^> Ha det gött!
<maxjezy> you tu!
<spacebug-> joråsåatte..
 * Stirner_ sover fortfarande inte
<Stirner_> suck
<g4rgamel> Sova är överskattat
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> nu ska jag försöka sova lite iaf. Godnatt
<g4rgamel> Dröm sött dröm om mig!
<coobra> :D
<coobra> spacebug-:  godnatt *kramiz*
<Stirner_> Kaffe!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<hume> gomorron..nån inne?
<amelia> morrn hume
<hume> jag verkar ha en cron-grejja som kör varje dag på min server, hur kan jag hitta den om det inte finns nåt när jag kör crontab -e?
<hume> morrn amelia..:)
<amelia> den kan nog ligga i /etc/cron.daily kanske.. eller något liknande
<amelia> lite olika vad katalogen heter..
<amelia> iaf i /etc finns en del crongrejjer och sen kan du kolla /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ ellre liknande
<zChris> amelia, du är väll duktig på nätverk?
<amelia> zChris: njä. beror väl på vem man jämför med och vad det gäller.
<zChris> amelia, funderar på hur jag ska kunna felsöka mitt trådlösa nätverk. För som det är nu är man oftast tvungen att klicka flera gånger på en länk för att den ska gå vidare. Samt i Wow(wine) så verkar det som att den slutar ta emot data när den har loggat in :S För inget uppdateras i världen. Men det fungerar bra med trådad nätverk.
<zChris> Datorn är en meter från stationen
<hume> amelia, yes, hittar crontab-grejer i /var/spool, men inte i nån av dem ligger något kommando med shutdown
<amelia> zChris: börja med att köra en mtr mot accesspunkten för att se om du har paket loss däremellan.
<hume> amelia, kan det finnas nån annanstans?
<amelia> hume: shutdown? stänger burken ner sig varje natt?
<zChris> amelia, okey finns det något mera att göra sen om det itne skulle vara packetloss? (skriver ner)
<hume> amelia, yes, det är en gammal workaround som jag installerade för evigheter sen för att lösa ett problem...och jag trodde det kommandot var borta nu, men tydligen inte
<amelia> zChris: prova göra samma sak mot internet, det kan vara mellan din ap och vidare utåt också.
<zChris> amelia, okey ska göra det.
<amelia> hume: skumt, du har inte använt halt eller init för att stänga då?
<zChris> amelia, är det nån ide att kolla om det är skillnad i olika operativsystem på samma dator?
<hume> nope. jag la till en cron-rad för att få den att starta om på natten. jag trodde jag gjorde det med crontab, men både min users crontab-fil och roots är helt tomma
<amelia> zChris: njä, kolla snarare olika datorer först. du sa ju att det fungerade med trådat nät.
<hume> amelia, crontabrad med shutdown -r now
<amelia> hume: inte lagt den i cron-tabben i /etc då?
<zChris> amelia, japp det gör det. Har dock bara två stycken inkopplad :)
<hume> var i /etc kan jag ha lagt den?
<zChris> brb
<amelia> hume: finns en cronfil i /etc som kör cron.daily, cron.weekly o.s.v.
<hume> amelia, ok, men i /cron.daily finns bara filer med rimliga namn, ingen egenpåhittad
<amelia> inte i den katalogen kanske. men den brukar köras från en fil i /etc
<hume> kan jag köra en grep-variant och leta efter shutdown? (är inte bra på grep)
<hume> amelia, yes, där hittade jag den
<amelia> sure. grep -R "shutdown" *
<hume> /etc/crontab
<hume> i den ligger det, tack!!
<amelia> precis, den heter lite olika i olika distar.
<hume> phew
<amelia> :)
<zChris> amelia, tack för tipset. Ska köra det nästa gång jag får problem. Just nu var det inga losses eller problem med wow, kan bero på att jag var tvungen att starta om routern :)
<zChris> Hmm undra om man ändå ska låta MTR vara på i några timmar
<cardiel> Jag håller på o kompilera en egen kernel , men efter jag kör make-kpkg clean och sen kör make menuconfig för o kolla om inställningarna är kvar så är dom inte sparade.. ska man verkligen köra make-kpkg clean före man kompilerar den?
<cahoot> clean ska inte ändra på config
<cardiel> men hur kommer det sig att efter jag kör det och sen kör make menuconfig igen så är mina inställningar inte sparade?
<zChris> cardiel. du kanske inte har rättigheterna att spara till .config? :)
<cahoot> Please note that although we take care  of  the  list of current kernel configuration contained in the file .config, the file include/linux/autoconf.h is not  preserved.
<cahoot> från man make-kpkg
<cardiel> zChris: jag kör det inte som root..men jag har packat upp kerneln i min home dir så det borde jag ju ha, för om jag kör menuconfig och sen stänger ner och sen kör make menuconfig igen så är det sparat
<zChris> cahoot, fast autoconf.h ändras väll bara om man kör automatiskt?
<cardiel> kanske bättre o köra på gammalt hederligt vis.. make modules;make modules install ; make bzImage o sen lägga till det i grub manuellt
<cardiel> ?
<cahoot> nej jag tycker kp är att föredra
<cahoot> fast jag brukar använda fakeroot
<cardiel> cahoot: varför egentligen? bara för att det blir paket som man kan installera?
<cardiel> cahoot: jag använder fakeroot med..
<cahoot> cardiel: ja och avinstallera... och fixar grub - mkt bekvämt
<cardiel> cahoot: jo det är väl ganska smidigt .. men samtidigt så vill det ju inte funka riktigt för mig..=/
<zChris> http://www.explosm.net/comics/2403/
<cardiel> jag gör som det står här http://parabing.com/2011/04/28/ubuntu-natty-a-custom-kernel-is-what-you-want/
<cahoot> du kör inte make oldconfig?
<bittin> börja dagen med lite musik: http://scenesat.com/playlist/175
<cardiel> cahoot: nej
<cahoot> ok
<cardiel> håller på o kompilerar den så får jag se när jag rebootar om det är sparat annars provar jag med den gammla metoden
<bittin> Lajvkläder är fan mys :)
<gorgo> weee
<gorgo> härligt att sverige gick vidare till final :D
<cahoot> stämmer
<amelia> *gäsp*
<gorgo> hihi
<gorgo> söta amelia vaknat med nu?
<amelia> gorgo: jag har varit vaken sedan 6 imorse..
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> sverige-finland
<gorgo> humf
<gorgo> varför upprepar det sig så ofta?
<cahoot> länge sen sverige slog finland i riktig match
<gorgo> yap
<gorgo> dags nu
<gorgo> vi förlorade ju mot norge
<gorgo> så nu måste vi visa att vi fortfarande kan
<amelia> urgh, utbildning på en helg är inte det senaste... *trött*
<amelia> tur att det är rätt kass väder iaf..
<realubot> Kungen av kanalen är tillbaka.
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZd77h6aUg
<realubot> Shuttleworth.
<realubot> Skyttelvärd
<arand> UDS eller?
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Ubuntu UDS O Budapest (Oneiric Ocelot) - interview with Mark Shuttleworth
<arand> Jo, verkar som ett antal av sessionerna är uppe på yt-kanalen undras just om det finns någon intressant..
<maxjezy> Philip5: vill du visa dina grejer då?
<maxjezy> show me your balls
<Philip5> jasså nu passar det när du inte har Linda^ att flirta med ;)
<Philip5> Philip5 the backup plan...
 * t^ visar lite kalsongkant
<t^> ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vågat på irc
<t^> lite småpromiskuös är man väl
<t^> brb
<Linda^> men va
<Linda^> jävla Philip5
<Linda^> hata!!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Linda^: men nu pratade jag ju inte med dig utan bara om dig... ;)
<Linda^> Ja
<Linda^> Det gjorde jag med
<Linda^> And I hate you
<Linda^> :((((
<Philip5> lol
<Linda^> you're so mean :(
<Philip5> Linda^:  igår skulle jag ju visa maxjezy mina 3d renderingar från förr men då hade han ju inte tid för han bara chattade med dig och så kommer han nu och vill se dem... pfff
<Linda^> Philip5: Haha! Är det mitt fel att killar inte kan chatta med två personer samtidigt? :(
<Philip5> nä men maxjezy ska ju välja att chatta med mig först!
<Philip5> maxjezy är ju min och inte din!
<Linda^> Troligt! Jag är häftigare
<Philip5> är nog bara för att du skickar bilder på dig själv till okända män och jag inte gör det ;)
<Linda^> Det där börjar bli old nu :(
<maxjezy> :S
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> såg att ni prata om mig
<maxjezy> happy day, oh happy day!
<Linda^> maxjezy: Han ja :P Tror han är kär i dig
<maxjezy> Linda^: kärlek är ju så fint :)
<Linda^> Aaah :)
<Philip5> kärlek över alla gränser
<Philip5> säg, vem är inte kär i maxjezy??
<maxjezy> ja, säg det :)
<maxjezy> http://www.trendir.com/house-design/piddington-house-2.jpg
<maxjezy> snyggt hus!
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat lux på senare tid?
<Linda^> Jag är inte kär i maxjezy! There, I said it!
<Philip5> lite kul att de i sitt blender script lagt login för deras online material database så man kan få upp alla online materialen direkt i blender genom bara att klicka och välja
<maxjezy> Philip5: men den är inte klar väl?
<maxjezy> den funktionen
<maxjezy> tyckte de va ganska snålt med material
<Philip5> jo den verkar funka nu men det är få uppladdade material
<Philip5> men man kan själv ladda upp och dela med sig
<Philip5> just nu är det nog bara runt 30 material
<Philip5> sedan finns det ju preset material i lux också som kommer med
<Philip5> och IOR för en massa olika material som gas, vätska, glas, etc
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> tills jag får en snabb dator igång så kör jag inte lux mera
<maxjezy> kräver för mycket på min netbook
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men cycles kräver ju också en del
<Philip5> kul när top visar 792 %cpu
<maxjezy> här drar det inte mycket
<maxjezy> min cpu gick som max upp till 59 grader
<Philip5> min kärnor ligger på 67 grader när jag kör dem för fullt
<Philip5> mina
<Philip5> fiskör på 4,4 ghz
<maxjezy> det är helt otroligt vad snabbt den är dock
<Philip5> din dator eller?
<maxjezy> glasmaterial på bara några minuter
<maxjezy> cycles
<Philip5> klarar väl lux också ;)
<maxjezy> samma sak som jag renderade i lux på över 20 timmar
<maxjezy> gjorde cycles på 2-3 minuter
<maxjezy> kanske att jag inte är så hajj på lux men
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> yaffa gör glas i ett naffs också
<Philip5> kanske säger mer om blenders standardrenderare att den är lite seg
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> den tar sin tid med
<maxjezy> men inte allt för länge
<maxjezy> inga renderingar ja har gjort har tagit längre än 2 timmar
<maxjezy> men då får man ju inga caustics
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag down town så du får min tillåtelse att flirta med Linda^ istället
<maxjezy> ja tror tjejen blir sur om ja flirtar runt på irc :)
<Linda^> Philip5: Erkänn bara att du har gått och blivit lite småkär i mig, efter den bilden :P
<maxjezy> Linda^: de är väl förståeligt?
<Linda^> maxjezy: Självklart!
<Markslap> Vad ar jag nu missat?
<Markslap> har*
<maxjezy> en och annan kärleksförklaring från Philip5 och Linda^
<Markslap> Okej :)
<Markslap> Gulligt
<maxjezy> ja, de va ungefär som att se hugh grant i någon riktigt bra dramarulle
<Haffe> Hallå kanalen.
<maxjezy> 90 tal givetvis
<Linda^> Men jaha
<Linda^> inte från mig :(
<Philip5> Linda^: självklart! men det var väl syftet med att du "skickade fel" också?!!? ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej :( Det är jobbigt att ha obesvarad kärlek efter sig :P
<Philip5> Linda^: men du borde väl vara van vid det här laget?
<Linda^> nä :o
<Linda^> se, nu flirtar du med mig igen :()
<Nafallo> hmm. har inte irssi nagot kommando for att fa ett shell startat ifran det?
<arand> Standard är väl att köra det i screen? Hmm..
<virtuald> nafallo: /exec -interactive kanske?
<virtuald> (/help exec)
 * realubot spänner sina biceps för att imponera på Linda^.
<Linda^> jaha
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<coobra> realubot: lamsat i dag
<realubot> coobra: Vad?
<Linda^> realubot: Akta så du inte gör Philip5 sotis :(
<coobra> at tdu spänner något du inte har
 * realubot klyver Philip5 dator med ett karateslag för att imponera på Linda^.
<realubot> Grr.
<realubot> coobra: Lamsat?
<Nafallo> fungerade inget vidare... :-/
<spacebug-> va ni är patetiska ..impa på brudar genom att spämnna biceps.. jisses. Själv ska jag precis åka å jobba ett 15 timmar lång extrapass för att jag vet att en ung bög jobbar samma skift :/
<spacebug-> joråatte..
<Nafallo> saja
<Philip5> hehe
<arand> rawr :)
<Haffe> Själv så har jag en blixtrande huvudvärk.
<Haffe> jag är inte det minsta intresserad av att imponera på någon. Jag vill helst av allt sova.
<maxjezy> Haffe: jag med
 * Nafallo har varit ute och gatt idag :-P
<X-Sleepy-X> Människor som försöker imponera har bara dålig självkänsla... :P
<Nafallo> typ fran 10:30 till 16:00 lokal tid har.
<Nafallo> hmm. jag har en tendens att imponera utan att forsoka ;-)
<Haffe> Jag får en bra idé.
<Haffe> Kanske grilla lite till middag.
<Haffe> Det ska bli gott.
<X-Sleepy-X> Nafallo: Det är ju så ibland, inget man rår för...
<dodel> någon här som kör geany IDE? Hur får man svart bakgrund?
<X-Sleepy-X> dodel: stänger av skärmen?
<dodel> X-Sleepy-X: Läs inlägget igen.
 * X-Sleepy-X tycker att sarkasm är som bäst när den inte framgår 
 * dodel tycker att sarkasm och datorer inte ska blandas ihop.
<X-Sleepy-X> dodel: Läs vad JB4x4 skriver i denna tråd: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=25764
<dodel> /usr/local/share/geany  finns inte
<X-Sleepy-X> dodel: Det kanske ligger någon annanstans i Ubuntu, leta eller sök.
<dodel> hur avmonterar man /mnt/sda1  när det står att den är busy?
<dodel> fuser -m /mnt/sda1 fungerar inte
<cahoot> vad säger sudo fuser -v /mnt/sda1?
<dodel> vill bara säga att det är microcore nu jag kör på min server. Misslyckades att skapa en initramfs fil så jag får helt enkelt installera python varje gång jag startar den illa maskinen :)
<dodel> invalid option säger den
<strobg> "Internetworld har precis genomfört ett driftsäkerhetstest av Sveriges 21 största webbhotell. Internet.se placerade sig på en andraplats tack vare en upptid på 99,98%. Vi är självklart väldigt stolta och strävar nu efter att nå 100%."
<strobg> Vad säger man om ett sådant uttalande?
<strobg> 100% upptid... kan inte ens Google garantera.
<aoeuhtsn> Kör minröj och det har hamnat i fullscreen
<aoeuhtsn> Och jag kan inte få bort det från fullscreen, vad gör jag?
<cHarNe2> aoeuhtsn: f11 eller nått sånt kan jag tänka mig
<aoeuhtsn> Varken f11 eller esc gör någe vettigt.
<cHarNe2> aoeuhtsn: annars får du köra xkill
<aoeuhtsn> cHarNe2, Well jag kan döda den bra nog. Men det är fortfarande fullscreen nästa gång och jag vill inte ha fönstret i fullscreen :P
<aoeuhtsn> Fast nu startade det i ett vanligt fönster... konstigt har startat om det flera gånger tidigare
<cHarNe2> aoeuhtsn: ok, borde stå i nån conf-fil någonstans
<aoeuhtsn> Random
<cHarNe2> aoeuhtsn: :P
<realubot> Snacka Linux!
<MrMind> Någon som vet vilken mplayer drivrutin som funkar bäst med ett intel gma 3150?
<MrMind> kör på "gl" just nu
<lilleman|srv> ngn som vet hur mkt minne det är på "mobile intel (r) 915gm/GMS"?
<xyzp> min hastighet mot nätet med bbb är dålig huh
<xyzp> Philip5, hej
<xyzp> hej
<realubot> Markslap: Vad hette den där bildsajten du snackade om var bättre än imageshack?
<realubot> xyzp: Har du mätt med tptest?
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.bredbandskollen.se/
<Markslap> solidfiles.com
<Markslap> Och är en file host.
<xyzp> bredbandskollen, fick bara 2.01 huh
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, ja.
<xyzp> realubot, dom sa dom överlevde precis
<strobg> Där ni bor, skriver alla pizzerior på sina reklamblad "gratis hemkörning vid köp för över 120 kr" eller något liknande, utan att skriva ett fast pris för hemkörning? Det är precis som om de inte vill köra hem pizzan om man bara köper en pizza, oavsett hur mycket man betalar extra. =(
<xyzp> 2-6 står det i avtalet
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/ddcaa.png
<xyzp> realubot, tptest för linux?
<realubot> Det kallar jag maximal användning av skärmen.
<realubot> xyzp: Vad ska du ha då?
<realubot> xyzp: Bredbandskollen, menar jag.
<xyzp> realubot, jag brukar få 5
<realubot> Ok, men har du bbb fiber?
<xyzp> realubot, du sitter högre?
<realubot> Dom har ju bara 2 Mbit/s eller 100 Mbit/s?
<xyzp> realubot, nej adsl här
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, dom garanterar väl minst 12 om du har upp till 24 Mbit/s eller hur är det?
<xyzp> realubot, vill inte ha med combort att göra här
<xyzp> realubot, jag är garanterad 2-6 mbit
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det kanske varierar lite då.
<realubot> Du låg ju på 2 Mbit/s så det är ju ok då.
<xyzp> realubot, vad har du?
<realubot> xyzp: Du kör inte en BitTorrent-klient eller annat som segar ner systemet när du testar då?
<xyzp> Jo men de lägsta hmmm
<realubot> xyzp: Jag har 100 Mbit/s. Jag hade 2 Mbit/s till för en vecka sedan...
<xyzp> realubot, nej inga torrents
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag hade klarat mig på 2 Mbit/s. Jag märker faktiskt ingen större skillnad nu när jag har 100 Mbit/s.
<xyzp> realubot, ok mycke bättre då kan du ha telefon å så där med
<realubot> Men jag kommer seeda mer linuxtorrents nu när jag har 100.
<realubot> xyzp: Japp.
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> Bredband 100 Mbit/s och bredbandstelefoni mini kostar 339 kr/månad.
<xyzp> realubot,  de funkar
<xyzp> Satt på 24 förut å då ville dom ha strax över 400
<realubot> Mjo, men det är mer ekonomiskt med 2 Mbit/s. Jag har nog ingen större användning för 100. Jag tror jag får 2 Mbit/s plus bredbandstelefoni för 279 kr.
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, det är lite dyrt.
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> Jag tycker 300 kr är ok. Jag tror jag betalade 199 eller 169 kr för Comhem för länge sedan. 0,5 MBit/s var det då.
<xyzp> Jo combort finns å välja med men vill inte
<realubot> 94.11 down och 12.07 up.
<realubot> Det är ju inte hundra ner!
<xyzp> nej :-)
<realubot> xyzp: Om du har adsl så kan du väl ha vilket du vill eller?
<realubot> Tele2, Telia, osv?
<xyzp> de räcker typ ;-)
<xyzp> realubot, jo iof, härde minnst  dumpt prat om bbb fölrut så
<xyzp> hörde, dummt
<realubot> Vad heter det där nu igen. Det bredbandsbolaget som tar fighten för fildelning osv.
<realubot> operatören?
<realubot> Vad heter företaget? :S
<xyzp> Voddler?
<realubot> Nej, internetleverantören.
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> Bahnhof
<realubot> http://www.bahnhof.se/
<xyzp> Banhof berkar bra
<xyzp> dom ska köra genom anonymitetsserver tror jag
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/bahnhof-anonymiserar-fildelning
<xyzp> realubot,  guld ;-)
<Guest70487> allå alla vad tycker ni om nyaste Ubuntu??
<Guest70487> hallå
<realubot> Guest70487: Kasst att Unity kräver 3d-effekter aktiverat.
<Guest70487> ja det kräver ju mer av datorn
<Guest70487> det gör ju även Gnome3
<realubot> Mhm, mycket möjligt.
<realubot> Det tycker jag inte är bra.
<realubot> Hur ska man då kunna köra det på en netbook?
<Guest70487> ja du måste ha en ny morden netbook
<Guest70487> som klarar det
<realubot> Guest70487: Det vill jag inte ha.
<realubot> Jag vill inte köpa ny netbook för att kunna köra senaste Ubuntu.
<realubot> Unity 2d kommer i 11.10.
<Guest70487> Ja du har ni läst att  Bärbara från Lenovo blir Ubuntu-certifierade
<Guest70487> Ubuntu 11.04 läste jag kräver en CPU på 1Ghz och ram minnet på 1 GB
<xyzp> letar
<realubot> Nope.
<strobg> "Det innebär att bolaget inte själv kan se vad deras kunder gör på nätet och därmed blir informationen ointressant för polisen."
<strobg> Vilket jävla skitsnack.
<Guest70487> Men Unity är ett skal över Gnome 2
<strobg> De kan se varenda litet ACK som sprutas ut.
<realubot> strobg: Jag tror inte dom kommer undan datalagringsdirektivet.
<strobg> Och de kan inte det, heller.
<strobg> Vore olagligt och helt ohållbart.
<realubot> Nej.
<strobg> Om de inte vet vad jag gör med deras anslutning kan jag alltså pumpa ut spam 24/7.
<strobg> Och surfa och hosta barnporr.
<realubot> Mhm.
<strobg> Självklart kan de se allting.
<realubot> Mjo.
<strobg> Total lögn.
<strobg> Och ingen ISP skulle någonsin implementera något dylikt.
<strobg> Möjligen om den ägs av 4 personer som är bröder och lever ihop.
<strobg> Men inte med hundratusentals kunder.
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad dom snackar om.
<strobg> De svamlar.
<strobg> Som vanligt.
<strobg> Och media bara publicerar deras pressreleaser...
<Guest70487> Bahnhof ger inget ut fören det kommer med Domstolsbeslut
<realubot> Frågan är om ipredator m.m. kommer undan datalagringsdirektivet.
<Guest70487> fast dom inte vill det
<realubot> Eller måste dom logga sin users också? Och koppla använare till ip i loggarna?
<Guest70487> Om inte Bahnhof  sparara loggar över ip-adresserna så kan inte polisen göra något
<realubot> Guest70487: Nej, men det måste dom ju göra när datalagringsdirektivet går igenom.
<realubot> 6 månader eller vad det är.
<Guest70487> jaså mer än jag har läst
<xyzp> kan inte gå in på http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/chanlist/networks/  min ttl tar slut huh. nån som kommer in?
<xyzp> kanske inte finns vid närmare eftertraktelse
<realubot> Här seedas linuxtorrents.
<realubot> Varför är Transmission så segt i 10.10?
<Philip5> du kanske har ställt in det dåligt?
<Philip5> plus att du kör väl med en gammal version när det finns nyare och bättre
<realubot> Philip5: Ställt inte dåligt? Så många inställningar finns det inte...
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tror det är en bugg-version.
<realubot> 2.05
<realubot> stock in 10.10.
<realubot> Transmission 2.05 (11488)
<Philip5> nä det är väl om man ställt in lite för många connections
<Philip5> jag kör transmission 2.30
<Haffe> Hej folket.
<Haffe> Vad händer i denna actionens högborg?
<strobg> Allt är dött.
<Haffe> Ok.
<strobg> Hela jävla inet.
<Haffe> Kanske lika bra att gå och göra något annat.
<strobg> Är det dumt att betala flera tusen för att skicka ut en pressrelease under en helg?
<Philip5> om man skulle ta och bygga lite paket då så här på lördagskvällen
<Haffe> Varför inte.
<Philip5> får bli paket av gimp 2.7.2
<lilleman72> Vad e kommandot där jag ser alla progg som körs?
<Philip5> lilleman72: top ett ps kanske?
<lilleman72> ty
<Philip5> pstree är också rätt trevligt
<lilleman72> ahhh
<lilleman72> :D
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> jaha, vad gör man nu.
<lilleman72> hjälpa mig med min l2j server kanske?? :P
<Philip5> lilleman72: det var tydligen inte tillräckligt intressant/roligt
<lilleman72> hehe ne
<Philip5> lilleman72: är l2j som WoW eller?
<maxjezy> tror min dator börjar få dysleksi
<maxjezy> eller läs och skrivsvårigheter iaf
<maxjezy> hårddisken låter inte så bra
<arand> svn över tor, man kan ha  roligare, färg som torkar exempelvis..
<Philip5> maxjezy: bäst du köper en ny värstingdator
<Philip5> arand: låter nästan lite overkill att köra med tor för att komma åt någon svn
<Philip5> kanske finns någon orsak för att man gör det förstås
<arand> ssh blockat :/
<Philip5> men de brukar ju inte vara så kontroversiella
<Philip5> usch då
 * Nafallo kor ssh-tunnel for Internet via mobilen :-P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> sang kanske kunde vara en idé..
<Nafallo> jag har gatt omkring MYCKET idag, och det har tydligen gjort mig trott.
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen...
<realubot> pilsner.
<Philip5> Nafallo: om man skulle tolka sang som sång så skulle jag bli lite förvånad i den meningen... sang som säng känner mer du... ;)
<Philip5> känner=känns
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 seed 600-700 kiB/s.
<realubot> Det kallar jag seed.
<Philip5> tycker du ska seeda kubuntu
<realubot> Philip5: Det gör jag.
<realubot> Kubuntu 11.04 ratio 5.92.
<realubot> Jag seedar 16 distros. Men många delar inte ut något.
<Hund> Jag har seedat 241GB på en Mint ISO. :)
<realubot> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Arch, PCLinuxOS, Linux Mint, Sabayon, Ubuntu Server...
<realubot> Hund: Duktigt. Men jag kommer att seeda rejält eftersom jag har 12 i upload nu och ett skript som auto-seedar när skrämen är låst och datorn inte används.
<Hund> 337GB på en LMDE tydligen.
<realubot> Hund: Vad blir det för ratio?
<Hund> Jag hade 100/100 men sänkte till 100/10. Kändes lite overkill.
<Hund> 354 i ratio.
<realubot> Oj.
<Hund> :)
<realubot> Det var inte dåligt. Det svåraste är att få tag i en distro som många vill ha.
<realubot> Det är många som står på 0.
<Hund> realubot: Jag seedar det jag ser ramlat ut, populärt eller inte.
<realubot> Hund: Jag är uppe i 10 på Lubuntu. Men det tar sig rätt fort när den ligger och pumpar ut på 600-700 KiB/s.
<realubot> Hund: Jo. Så länge det inte är 0 hela tiden så.
<maxjezy> varför seedar ni?
<realubot> maxjezy: För att det ska gå snabbare att tanka ner.
<maxjezy> öh?
<realubot> Plus att avöasta trycket på ftp-servrar, typ.
<maxjezy> vad går snabbare att tanka om man seedar?
<realubot> maxjezy: BitTorrent ju. Det går snabbare ju fler som delar ut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, för andra gör det ju det.
<realubot> Dom som ladda ner distros.
<maxjezy> så det är lite good will?
<realubot> Jag har 16 distros på hdd som jag delar ut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, precis.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har ett skript som startar Transmission och seedar distros när skärmen är låst och datorn inte används manuellt.
<realubot> Det blir ganska många h/dygn.
<Hund> maxjezy: Precis. Bandbredd är som RAM, outnyttjat är det värdelöst. :P
<maxjezy> sliter ju på hårdvaran
<Hund> Jag köper nya hårddiskar med jämna mellanrum ändå.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> jaja
<Hund> :)
<maxjezy> bra att det finns goda människor
<maxjezy> jag seedar aldrig
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/944f.png
<maxjezy> mer än under tiden ja laddar förståss
<realubot> Det sliter väl inte så mycket va? Det skriv ju inte på hdd, läser ju bara?
<realubot> I värsta fall får jag slänga in en gammal kass hdd bara för att ha linuxdistarna på.
<Hund> Du hinner nog köpa ny HDD innan.
<realubot> Mhm.
<Hund> Om du inte planerat att köpa ny HDD om 10 år. :P
<rolfblidborg> Hallå!
<Hund> God dag!
<realubot> Hund: Nej, det blir kankse om 2-3 år.
<realubot> JAg spelar ju inga spel så jag klarar mig säkert med min dator i några år till.
<realubot> Det är inte så dyrt med datorn när man köper en för 5 000 typ var tredje eller fjärde år.
<realubot> 140 kr/månad.
<realubot> Det är det ju värt som nöje.
<Hund> 3 år sedan jag köpte min dator, den är snabbare nu än då. :) Spelmässigt så skrattar väl mina vänner åt mig bakom ryggen, dock finns det bara ett spel jag klarar och det är från 2007 så. :P
<Hund> Jag klarar? Spelar menade jag.
<Haffe> 00.00 dansen
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-15
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> Linda^: nämen, sitter du uppe och väntar på mig?!!?
<Linda^> JAPP
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Philip5: Men nu tänkte jag dissa dig serru ;o
<Philip5> nä, stackars mig... vad ska jag då göra?
<Linda^> Philip5: Det du gjort hittills :)
<Linda^> Överleva!
<Philip5> tsss
<Linda^> se så
<Linda^> you can do it!
<Philip5> blir hårt
<Philip5> när man sett ljuset och så släcks det igen så där bara
<Linda^> Aww :(/
<Hund> La la.
<Stirner> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> amelia: jao!
<amelia> hej antii!
<amelia> antii: hur är läget?
<antii> amelia: baara bra! själv?
<antii> måste lämna in min stackars laptop på service :(
<amelia> antii: trött som fan. är på kurs.. hade behövt ha en lugn helg istället.
<antii> amelia: fy fan :<
<lilleman|srv> vad e chmod kommadot till att ändra alla filerna i en och samma map?
<cahoot>  -R
<cahoot> eller kanske inte om du inte vill jobba neråt i undermappar
<lilleman|srv> cahoot: chmod -R <map>
<lilleman|srv> ?
<Nafallo> lilleman|srv: find . -type f | xargs chmod <argument>
<Nafallo> morgon btw
<xyzp> Han började skriva på Linux 1991
<HerrNoName> find -exec chmod 777 {} \; Kör jag med
<xyzp> HerrNoName, ok
<bamsefar> Någon som använder atlassian confluence?
<cardiel> Hur kan jag göra så att min kernel inte uppdateras automatiskt när jag använder update manager? allså så jag inte ens får ny kernel som alternativ o uppdatera..
<dethric_> Går det att skapa säkerhetskopior eller något liknande så jag slipper installera om hela Ubuntu när jag lyckas crasha något, hah?
<dethric_> (Skaffade Ubuntu 11.04 för typ 2 dagar sen och har försökt få igång Compiz cube, men det verkar inte tycka om att samarbeta med Unity. Första gången jag kör Ubuntu btw)
<Angelkiller> dethric_: Du har väl en egen /home då är det ingen fara
<arand> dethric_: Vad för slags backup pratar du om? Det låtor som du skulle vilja göra diskkloning? Isåfall är det nog fsarchiver, eller clonezilla, som gäller
<lord4163> tja
<xyzp> jag har försökt hitta nån #musik  eller #musik-se men kan inte hitta :-(
<Haffe> Någon här som råkar veta.
<Haffe> Fungerar svenska kontantkort för 3 mobilt bredband i Danmark?
<Haffe> På samma sätt som kontantabbonemangen gör.
<dethric> Booyah. Compiz Cube fungerar
<dethric> Trodde jag aldrig att jag skulle lyckas med
<Haffe> xyzp: Vad är det du vill diskutera?
<xyzp> Haffe, rolig svensk musik, typ "Joddla med Siv"
<xyzp> Haffe, om det finns några mer liknande
<xyzp> oj det finns 220 olika linux-distributioner
<Markslap> Bara?
<cHarNe2> xyzp: var har du hittat den siffran?
<cHarNe2> 318 på distrowatch
<xyzp> http://spa.118100.se/b%C3%A4sta+linux/285985
<Markslap> wtf
<xyzp> Nu får du gå i kyrkan idag Markslap ;-)
<Markslap> Jag är en ateist.
<Markslap> Så näe.
<Markslap> Och tror jag har missat den också. :D
<rolfblidborg_> Lite sent för kyrkan va? :P
<xyzp> ok jo lite sent ;-)
<xyzp> Jag ska nog köra vidare på Xandros enl http://tdh.se/riskerna-med-ubuntu-linux-pa-din-asus-eee-pc/
<Haffe> xyzp: Tänk på att många saker som står på internet om linux var relevanta för 5 år sedan.
<xyzp> Haffe, ok
<xp32> nån som har lust att hjälpa? uppgraderade just och fattar ingenting...
<xp32> kan man få facebook spelen att funka på nått sätt?
<Haffe> Har du installerat flash?
<xp32> haffe,  ja fast den är för version 10
<Philip5> jahapp, vad ska man hitta på idag då framtill hockeyn börjar
<maxjezy> Philip5: när börjar den?
<Hoxx> Finland vinner! \o/
<Linda^> jävla hockey
<maxjezy> Hoxx: vi får hoppas på det
<Philip5> finalen börjar kl 20 och match om brons kl 16
<Philip5> eller kanske redan kl 15
<Hoxx> maxjezy:  :)
<Philip5> 15.30 börjar bronsmatchen
<Philip5> Linda^: har du suttit här och bara väntat på mig nu igen?!?!
<Linda^> JAPP!
<Linda^> du rådissade mig inatt ;(
<Philip5> Linda^: jo jag tänkte att jag måste börja sätta gränser
<maxjezy> var hittar man streams på nätet?
<Linda^> ba /quit"
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är tv3 som sänder och de kanske har någon stream
<maxjezy> den kostar och verkar jävligt buggig vad jag läst
<xyzp> :-)
<maxjezy> i supportchatten
<maxjezy> jäkla skit
<maxjezy> PM:a mig om någon vet var man kan se skiten!
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.lshunter.tv/hockey-live-streaming-video.html
<maxjezy> Philip5: tror du sverige matchen kommer spelas där?
<maxjezy> får hoppas :)
<maxjezy> landskamper borde vara public service
<maxjezy> sändas på svtplay
<Haffe> Varför?
<maxjezy> är väl viktigare än extrasändningar om usama bin ladens död
<maxjezy> ?
<Haffe> maxjezy: Ok.
<Haffe> Jag tror inte att det här är kanalen att diskutera sådana saker, så jag tror jag släpper det.
<Philip5> nä det blir nog lite väl off topic snart
<Philip5> om usama verkligen är död eller inte kan man ju annars chatta om på vaken.se
<maxjezy> jo precis, det var bara ett exempel på att hockey är viktigare än problem i mellanöstern :)
<maxjezy> laga mat nu
<maxjezy> brb
<MrMind> behöver man ställa in något för att spara i utf-8 i vim?
<xyzp> så
<Markslap> ås
<larsemil> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/ASLUSEY0D018/acer-aspire-one-10-1-mini-pc
<larsemil> kan man köra ubuntu på den här?
<Nafallo> troligen, men varfor ens titta pa Acer?
<Nafallo> s/^/larsemil\: /
<larsemil> Nafallo: varför inte? har jag missat något?
<larsemil> Min sambo är på jakt efter en dator i prisklassen 2-3000
<larsemil> tar tacksamt imot förslag
<Haffe> Stationär?
<Haffe> Bärbar?
<larsemil> bärbar
<Haffe> IdeaPad S205 ?
<Nafallo> larsemil: acer har dalig historia med att vara jobbiga att fa powermanagement att fungera bra i linux pa.
<larsemil> Nafallo: ah okej
<larsemil> Haffe: kostar ju upp mot fyratusen.
<Nafallo> larsemil: sjalv har jag en hp mini (samma prisklass) och alskar den.
<larsemil> bra modell där då??
<xyzp> Synaptic  hoho ;-)
<Nafallo> larsemil: jag har en 210, men senare ar givetvis battre.
<Nafallo> N550 ar battre an N450 osv...
<Nafallo> hmm. jag behover en proxy.
<Nafallo> ehrm... nvm. skulle inte hjalpa.
<maxjezy> #sverige-finland
<maxjezy> joina och peppa för matchen!
<Haffe> larsemil: Vad tror du om G565 då?
<Markslap> Vilken match?
<maxjezy> Markslap: hockey
<larsemil> Haffe: för stor skärm
<larsemil> :)
<Markslap> maxjezy: aha..
<Haffe> Jag får påminna dig om att det ingick ingenting om skärmstorlek i origanlspecen :)
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<AshiTenshi> Nehene
<Haffe> Kanske.
<Markslap> Bara ibland.
<AshiTenshi> Aldrig.
<Markslap> Med lite Vrede så.
<Markslap> :)
<larsemil> Haffe: nej det gjorde väl inte det..
<AshiTenshi> Fuck you Markslap
<Haffe> Jaja.
<Markslap> AshiTenshi: :D
<Markslap> puss
<Haffe> Vad som helst bara det inte sitter en intelprocessor under huven.
<Nafallo> nagon som kort monkey och har nagra erfarenheter att dela med sig av?
<Nafallo> Intel \o/
<larsemil> själv tänker jag inte sätta i en annan cpu än en intel i någon av mina burkar...
 * Nafallo vill kora nagot annat an Intel, men det ar for tidigt annu :-P
<Haffe> Även efter att INTEL har visat sig att inte dra sig för att använda vilka fula trick som helst för att eliminiera sina konkurenter?
<larsemil> det är bara najs
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå
<larsemil> hej hej
<maxjezy> hej hej!
<maxjezy> Haffe: vilka konkurenter har intel?
<Haffe> AMD.
<maxjezy> och mer?
<maxjezy> jag menar, det går ju knappast dåligt för AMD
<maxjezy> så de är ju inte eliminerade
<maxjezy> och andra konkurenter finns ju inte.
<Haffe> maxjezy: Nej, men det är inte INTELS förtjänst.
<Haffe> Att däremot som INTEL har gjort, betala datortillverkare för att inte använda AMD.
<maxjezy> Haffe: det är ju så handel fungerar
<maxjezy> knappast så att intel har patent på det
<Haffe> Det är inte ett försvar.
<maxjezy> betalar AMD så blir det ju samma sak
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Men nu har inte AMD betalat.
<maxjezy> ungefär som SAAB JAS affärerna
<maxjezy> flyger nog några miljoner under bordet här och var
<maxjezy> även hos AMD
<maxjezy> och deras agenter
<maxjezy> bara för att INTEL sammarbetar med jävulen
<maxjezy> betyder inte det att AMD jobbar med änglarna
<maxjezy> konsumenterna väljer ju själv vilka saker de vill köpa
<maxjezy> och idag säljs ju nästan alla billiga datorer med AMD
<Haffe> Ja, nu ja.
<Haffe> Så var det inte inte när INTEL gjorde sina avtal.
<maxjezy> man måste kunna förlåta och gå vidare
<maxjezy> korv dags! brb!
<D0minat0r> hej, har kopplat in 3st extra  250gb diskar i serven, ser alla diskar i bios men fdisk -l visar endast 2 st lus 80gb operativ disken. nån som har lite tips?
<D0minat0r> kan nämna att jag kopplade ur CDROM enheten på en av kablarna och anslöt disk istället där
<cahoot> hur är det om du kolla ls /dev/disk/by-id?
<D0minat0r> 2st
<cahoot> då har inte linux fattat galoppen
<D0minat0r> hur får jag den att fatta?
<cahoot> kolla om det klagas på ngt i dmesg
<D0minat0r> kanske ata2: SRST failed (errno=16)
<cahoot> nåt att googla på?
<dethric> Någon som har förslag på vad jag kan ersätta banshee med?
<dethric> banshee verkar inte tycka om att ladda stora mängder musik
<johanbr> D0minat0r, en del med det felet verkar ha kabelproblem
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<johanbr> dethric, rhythmbox kanske? eller amarok eller exaile...
<D0minat0r> ska kolla jumprarna en gång till
<lilleman72> Philip5 lust att installera l2j på min server?? :P
<Philip5> lilleman72: blev inte på det klara med l2j. är det som WoW eller så?
<lilleman72> ja men detta e helt grati
<lilleman72> s
<Philip5> är det bara kommersiellt men man kan sätta upp egen server?
<lilleman72> man kan sätta upp en egen
<lilleman72> det e ju det jag vill göra
<lilleman72> har haft det för ett antal år sen men då var det på en windows server
<Philip5> själva klienterna då? är de spel att köpa eller betalar man annars för att använda deras server?
<lilleman72> nu har jag ju linux
<lilleman72> gratis sa jag ju
<Philip5> allt gratis alltså
<lilleman72> vad jag vet ja
<Philip5> där ser man
<lilleman72> jag ska inte ta betalt för min iaf
<Philip5> hehe
<lilleman72> men donation skulle ju sitta fint :p
<lilleman72> http
<Philip5> antar att det är en del att ladda ner för att sätta upp
<lilleman72> vänta
<lilleman72> du ska få se
<lilleman72> http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/L2J_Install
<lilleman72> http://trac.l2jserver.com/wiki/ServerInfo_and_Setup
<lilleman72> den sista e bättre
<larsemil> finns det alltså folk som spelar lineage...
<lilleman72> men jag får den inte att starta
<lilleman72> larsemil ja visst
<lilleman72> men inte i sverige
<lilleman|srv> Database problem : Account was not created. Please report this to the Staff.
<lilleman72> den får jag upp och jag vet inte var problemet likgger
<lilleman72> ligger*
<Philip5> lilleman72: det är säkert jättelätt att sätta upp ;)
<lilleman72> Philip5 ne
<lilleman72> hållt på nu ett par dagar & jag kan inte skapa ett acc
<lilleman72> Philip5 om du vill ha ett projekt att leka med så kan du få ett konto in på min server & sen kan du leka :P
<Philip5> sätter nog upp det på egen i så fall för att testa
<lilleman72> så kan du visa mig hur man gör
<lilleman72> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> men just nu är det hockey
<larsemil> lilleman72: låter ju bara som att du inte har lagt till något konto i databasen ännu
<xyzp> Phillip5,l går den på nätet?
<Philip5> xyzp: http://www.lshunter.tv/hockey-live-streaming-video.html
<Philip5> xyzp: paus just nu mellan 2a och 3e
<xyzp> Philip5, ok
<Krawlezt> Någon här som programmerar?
<bamsefar> Säkert
<amelia> inte så värst, men det händer oftare än det snöar i juli iaf. :P
<Krawlezt> Haha, använder du code::blocks? :)
<w00tw00t> har bråkat lite med codeblocks men tvekar på att jag är kunnig nog att hjälpa dig :)
<w00tw00t> förresten, ni som har lite koll på dhclient(?) i Ubuntu får gärna ta en titt här -> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/17-linux-och-ovriga-operativsystem/1009544-ubuntu-natverk-dhcp-utan-default-gateway/#post11026458
<Krawlezt> w00tw00t: Aha, jag använder dev cpp just nu men alla säger att code::blocks är bättre så är sugen på det :)
<w00tw00t> jo men jag tycker det är mysigare än dev i alla fall
<w00tw00t> men är väl vanesak
<w00tw00t> någon som har koll på hur man konfigurerar ett interface med dhcp men inte skall använda sig av default gateway?
<larsemil> w00tw00t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3405570&postcount=2
<w00tw00t> larsemil det är väl konfat som statisk?
<w00tw00t> eller är jag dum? ^^
<larsemil> w00tw00t: men med hjälp av den länken borde du kunna lista ut hur du ska göra för att sätta dhcp istället. :D
<Angelkiller> Hur gör man för att lägga till ett alias kommando i bashen antar att man skall lägga denna i ~/.profile
<w00tw00t> eh, som sagt
<w00tw00t> jag är dum
<w00tw00t> :D
<Markslap> Japp.
<w00tw00t> alright
<w00tw00t> larsemil men hur skall jag skriva för att gateway skall bli "null"?
<larsemil> hoppa över det?
<larsemil> då tar den gw från dhcp
<w00tw00t> jo men
<w00tw00t> det är ju det jag vill, att den skall plocka IP från dhcp men inte gateway
<Angelkiller> Hittade det .bashrc funkade det att lägga in alias så att bashen tar den...
<w00tw00t> i gentoo kan man t.ex. köra
<w00tw00t> dhcpcd -G "interface"
<w00tw00t> larsemil http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/17-linux-och-ovriga-operativsystem/1009544-ubuntu-natverk-dhcp-utan-default-gateway/#post11026458
<cahoot> w00tw00t: du vill specificera gateway 'manuellt'?
<w00tw00t> nja, jag vet inte vad jag vill
<w00tw00t> jag vill att den skall vara "nollad"
<w00tw00t> kika länken till swec ovan
<w00tw00t> så förstår du vad jag menar
<w00tw00t> =)
<cahoot> w00tw00t: prova nåt i stil med supersede gateway x.x.x.x i dhclient.conf (kanske?)
<cahoot> man 5 dhclient.conf för mer info
<arand> Seriöst, jag börjar nästan tvivla på distribuerad VCS ur ett pragmatiskt perspektiv. Folk har ingen som helst hum om hur man använder dem... Varenda en gör sin egen fork, committar till master och har ingen aning vad "merge" är för något.. FUUUUUUU!
<lilleman72> Philip5 har du satt upp en l2j server?
<lilleman72> :P
<w00tw00t> aj, låter krångligt
<w00tw00t> synd att mina linuxkunskaper inte är större :)
<w00tw00t> men ska kika!
<Philip5> lilleman72: håller faktiskt på just nu... har precis satt upp databasen och skapat tabeller
<Philip5> lilleman72: ska sätta registringen av servern
<lilleman72> ok
<Philip5> lilleman72: spelar det någon roll vilken gameserver man registrera sig eḿot?
<Philip5> verkar finnas 126 st men bara 71 är namngivna
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du pepp nu
<Philip5> lilleman72: måste man ansluta till ens egen server via någon central gameserver sedan eller anslutar man i spelet direkt till ens ip-adress?
<Philip5> lilleman72: och vart laddar man ner spelklienten?
<Philip5> lilleman72: finns det bara klienter att spela med för windows??
<Philip5> lilleman72: har satt upp allt men har ingen klient att testa med :(
<larsemil> w00tw00t: men hang on
<Philip5> lilleman72: wake up!
<Angelkiller> Någon som kan förklara vad $-tecknet egentligen betyder, att man måste ha det vid exempelvis $HOME men vad står den egentligen för?
<Philip5> att det är en variabel
<haffe> I bashscript så står det väl för en lokal variabel?
<Angelkiller> Ok...
<arand> man definerar via exempelvis "export VARIABLE=foo", man refererar via exempelvis "echo $VARIABLE"
<doc`> är det möjligt att spara min ubuntusession, dvs alla program jag har öppna även om jag rebootar?
<Philip5> inte om du gör en reboot
<Peetra> NU ska Finland ta värlmästarskap i ishockey då! :D
<doc`> ok synd
<Philip5> Peetra: inte en chans! det är sverige som vinner!
<Philip5> doc`: men du kan ju göra en hypernation om du bara ska stänga ner som på en laptop
<Philip5> doc`: men det är ju inte en reboot
<Peetra> Hahhhahaa. :D Sverige har ingen chans!
<doc`> nä kör dualboot så det går inte
<haffe> ishockey är en social konstruktion.
<gorgo> :)
<doc`> tänkte ha kvar även om jag bootat till win7
<antii> Peetra: voi!
<antii> :D
<haffe> Moi mokullat.
<haffe> Som alla svenska barn känner till.
<Peetra> Min gissning är att Finland vinner 3-1
<maxjezy> Peetra: <3
<D0minat0r> ikväll får finnarna dra fram sina VM 15 tröjor för änn ett år...
<D0minat0r> VM 95 tröjorna*
<haffe> Problemet med att prata nonsens.
<Peetra> guldhattarna är inpassade och putsade. :)
<haffe> Förlåt. Problemet med att prata stort innan är att det alltid brukar komma surt efteråt.
<D0minat0r> känns lite jobbigt mot finland, oddsen är på deras sida.
<larsemil> guldpattar
<lilleman72> Philip5 hur gick det?
<lilleman72> funkar den?
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
 * gorgo headbangar
<haffe> Pedal to the metal.
<Peetra> Aaah, vår fina granlund. <3
<UkuleleSolen> Vill minnas det var ett par här inne som hade rätt bra koll på Asus EEEBOX...
<Peetra> Hoppas han gör nåt tjusigt ikväll med. :)
<UkuleleSolen> Försöker på fjärrkontrollen att funka, men lyckas verkligen inte
<Philip5> lilleman72: jag har ingen klient att testa servern med
<Philip5> lilleman72: men den rullar igång och inget som bråkar eller klagar
<Philip5> lilleman72: måste man spela spelet med wine eller i windows? finns det ingen linux native-klient?
<lilleman|srv> http://games.on.net/file/36519/Lineage_II_Freya_-_Full_Game_Client
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: jag laddar en som heter lineage II high five installer. är det fel eller gammal?
<lilleman|srv> Philip5:  ta http://games.on.net/file/36519/Lineage_II_Freya_-_Full_Game_Client
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: fast den verkar äldre
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: vad är det du fastnar på när du ska sätta upp servern då?
<lilleman|srv> Philip5: jag kan kolla snart
<Philip5> allt verkar funka för mig förutom att jag inte kunnat testa men enligt serverloggen så går den igång
<UkuleleSolen> Så... ingen här inne för tillfället som har koll på Ubuntu och IR fjärrkontroller?
<UkuleleSolen> hej Max!
<haffe> UkuleleSolen: LIRC.
<UkuleleSolen> haffe: Ja, men jag får det inte att funka.
<EAG> det måste väl finnas färdiga guider att följa för eeebox?
<UkuleleSolen> Har upptäckt att beroende om jag har ett trådlöst tangentbord eller ett trådat så dyker det upp olika alternativ på in-enheter. Men mig veteligen ingen enhet som motsvarar fjärren
<UkuleleSolen> EAG: Ja och ingen av dessa guider har hjälpt mig :(
<EAG> tråkigt
<UkuleleSolen> Undrar liksom bara om det är något uppenbart jag har missat
<EAG> finns det ingen irc-kanal för lirc då?
<haffe> UkuleleSolen: Pröva #mythbuntu
<EAG> ja mythtv-folket kanske vet
<UkuleleSolen> Haffe, Kanske det finns. Hade bara hoppats på att få hjälp här :)
<EAG> jag funderar på att köpa en kinect + en sån där färdig usb-ir-dosa
<EAG> vore rätt skoj att kunna styra htpcn med lite handviftningar
<haffe> Jo.
<EAG> likaså tända o släcka lamporna via tellsticken på så sätt
<haffe> Det kan du väl redan göra?
<haffe> Du behöver väl bara en nexaströmbrytare?
<EAG> ja
<EAG> men jag menade att vifta med handen
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Som mathmoss.
<EAG> jag tänder o släcker med mobilen
<EAG> nu
<EAG> bla
<Philip5> maxjezy: vart har du gjort av dagon_ då?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja man börjar ju bli orolig
<EAG> röststyrning borde också finnas med på den där listan
<maxjezy> ho-ho-hockey!
<EAG> då har man maximerat sina chanser att inte få till det med det täcka könet
<Philip5> maxjezy: kollar du på stream?
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilket språk får du kommentatorer på?
<maxjezy> svenska
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> kikar du med finska?
<Philip5> nä men jag kollar på på tvn
<Philip5> tänkte om du hittat någon udda stream
<Linda^> Är det jäkla hockey nu igen?
<Philip5> Linda^: jajamensan fattas bara!
<Linda^> Final eller vad är det?
<Philip5> japp
<Linda^> Ok
<Philip5> wooohooo!
<Philip5> mååål
<Philip5> Peetra: :D
<antii> voi saatana
<Philip5> antii: :D
<Philip5> antii: du ska hålla på sverige och svika finland!
<antii> Philip5: :D
<maxjezy> svennebananen gjorde sig ett mål
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: hur går det?
<larsemil> vadå håller Peetra på finland?
<maxjezy> hon är ju finne
<maxjezy> klart
<larsemil> jasså
<larsemil> sånt vet inte jag
<larsemil> jag håller mest koll på pojkarna i kanalen.
<larsemil> vet att maxjezy är sundsing
<larsemil> synd att ni bara har dåliga lag däruppe i sundsvall...
<maxjezy> vi har ju sveriges bästa basketlag
<larsemil> :)
<haffe> maxjezy: Ett av tv?
<maxjezy> tv?
<maxjezy> kanal 1?
<haffe> två.
<haffe> Basketlag.
<larsemil> tss
<larsemil> jag kan nog säga tre.
<maxjezy> HEJJA HEJJA!
<maxjezy> 11!
<maxjezy> Philip5: såg du?
<maxjezy> CRASY mål ass!
<Philip5> såg vad?
<maxjezy> 7 sekunder kvar och PAAAM!
<Philip5> äsch
<Philip5> finnarna kan ju bara göra mål i power play
<Philip5> de måste ha handikapp för att göra nått vettigt
<maxjezy> haha, det där va så hårt skott så svenska målvakten såg inte ens skiten komma
<Philip5> typ som sverige mål då men för finska målisen
<maxjezy> sverige måste ha en finne för att göra mål
<Philip5> pfff
<maxjezy> pääjärvi
<Philip5> han är ju från övre torneå eller nått sånt
<Philip5> där har de ju också sådana där konstiga namn svenskarna
<maxjezy> det är ju finskt terretorium
<haffe> Psykkriget drar igång.
<Philip5> beror ju på vilken sida
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast han är visst född i Norrköping :D
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jaja, hans mamma och pappa heter nog inte sara och göran
<maxjezy> men, jag har en oroande känsla av att sverige tar hem detta som vanligt
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej det är sant... hans föräldrar heter gunnar och maria :D
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> äre sant?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> hans morföräldrar då?
<Philip5> och en bror som heter björn
<Philip5> jag har inte hela hans släkttavla
<maxjezy> forska nu då
<maxjezy> vi har pause
<Philip5> han mamma har har hans dubbelnamn så det konstiga kommer från henne ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Peetra> Skönt med ett mål till 1-1 före pausen. :)
<Peetra> Finland 2-1
 * Peetra ropar å skriker!
<Peetra> 3-1 åt Finland
<phibxr> är topicen lite efter eller väldigt mycket före? möte 27/4? :P
<Peetra> topicen är efter. :P
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> HAHA
<Philip5> dagon_: vart har du varit!?!?
<dagon_> var bortrest en sväng lördag -> söndag
<dagon_> var och tömde säd
<Philip5> utan att meddela kanalen... skäms på dig
<dagon_> ja, skäms på mig
<Philip5> maxjezy tänkte ringa polisen
<dagon_> usch då
<dagon_> stackare :(
<Philip5> efterlysning
<dagon_> han måste ju varit skärrad pojkstackaren
<Philip5> minst sagt
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> fan ta dig dagon_ och inte säga nått!
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> måste fixa stream
 * dagon_ klappar maxjezy lite på huvudet
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> men jag har fått fantastisk inspiration till att skapa i blender iaf :)
<dagon_> sett massor med gamla fina hus osv
<dagon_> mycket detaljer
<lilleman|srv> Philip5: har du så man ska regga sig via www åxå till din l2j?
<lilleman|srv> annars e den här
<lilleman|srv> http://www.l2jserver.com/wiki/ACM_%28Account_Web_Manager%29
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: har du fått igång din server med den?
<lilleman|srv> nej
<lilleman|srv> jag kan inte skapa acc
<Philip5> med klienten eller är problemet att skapa tabeller och databaser i mysql?
<lilleman|srv> Can't connect to the database server
<lilleman|srv> We were unable to verify your login. Either your login information was entered incorrectly, or the account system is currently unavailable
<lilleman|srv> det är när jag ska skapa ett konto via min www
<lilleman|srv> jag vet inte hur man får själva spelservern att starta heller
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: du kör scriptet
<lilleman72> nu ballade min server ur
<lilleman|srv> vilket script?
<maxjezy> WM GUUUULLLLLDD!!!
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har slutat titta så det finns inte
<maxjezy> HAHA
<Peetra> eohoowoeeooofgoo!
<lilleman72> Philip5 vilket script pratar du om?
<Peetra> Finland är världsmästare! Vi vann, vi vann! vi vann!
<Philip5> Peetra: bara på tur
<Peetra> 5-1, en minut kvar
<Peetra> oho
<Peetra> 6-1
<delhage> Forza Bajen!
<arand> Philip5 är bitter :þ
<rolfblidborg> Kan någon berätta vad som just hände?
<rolfblidborg> Helt sanslöst
<Peetra> Finland vann över Sverige i Ishouckey VM
<rolfblidborg> vad är det tre mål på hur många minuter?
<lilleman72> det är bara att erkänna att finnarna e bättre
<Peetra> Sverige ǵacv upp då vi gjorde 4-1 för några minuter sen
<madbear> läs topic finne
<madbear> inge hockeysnack här
 * Peetra är lycklig!
<Peetra> 11 jädrans år har vi väntat
<Peetra> srry
<Peetra> 16
<madbear> T_T
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/jesus_fucking_christ.jpg
<rolfblidborg> Typ så reagerar man!
<larsemil> Peetra: hurra! grattis! vilken vinst!
<delhage> larsemil: gratta mig också
<delhage> larsemil: MEMEME!!!
<D0minat0r> va kan jag ha för fel, så fort jag kopierar til min server med samba eller via winscp så dyker nätet
<D0minat0r> aldrig förr råkat t för detta, testat alla olika dples inställningar i servern
<D0minat0r> duplex*
<arand> nytt i natty?
<D0minat0r> var länge sen jag hade *nix förut
<maxjezy> Peetra:  <3
<maxjezy> FINLAND MÖRDA!
<D0minat0r> nu helt plötsligt går det i 20 kb :)
<D0minat0r> finns det nått "lätt" sätt att bara ge samba en viss bandbredd eller iofs hela interna nätet
<larsemil> delhage: har bajen också tagit en seger? grattis.
<delhage> larsemil: 3-1 mot VSK
<delhage> larsemil: tack
<delhage> larsemil: och mitt medkännande
<lilleman72> hur avlsutar jag program som man startat i terminalen?
<lilleman72> hur får jag farm vilket ID-nummer dom har?
<lilleman72> fram*
<delhage> jobs
<lilleman72> delhage?
<lilleman72> finns inget kommando jobs
<delhage> jo
<larsemil> delhage: tuff säsong i år
<lilleman72> inte i ubuntu iaf
<delhage> jo
<larsemil> men nu sova
<delhage> men kör fg då istället
<lilleman72> även om jag skriver kill 32534 så kommer den igen
<delhage> vad?
<lilleman72> delhage 32534 kommer tillbaka
<lilleman72> den ska stängas ner
<delhage> öh?
<delhage> kan du säga vad det är du vill göra istället?
<lilleman72> jag skriver kill 32534 i terminalen....
<Markslap> kill -9 1231 ?
<lilleman72> delhage jag vill avsluta en del program
<lilleman72> men vafan jag får väll reboota skiten
<Philip5> lilleman72: nu har jag satt upp webgui också :)
<lilleman72> funkar det?
<lilleman72> ska bara reboota min dator
<lilleman72> servern asså
<Philip5> jo förutom just nu at den inte verkar maila verification mail
<lilleman72> Philip5 men den kan du sätta på false
<lilleman72> config.php
<lilleman72> startar bara om servern
<lilleman72> men du Philip5 kan du hjälpa mig imin med detta?? jag måste sova
<lilleman72> mina ögon går i kors
<lilleman72> plz
<Philip5> lilleman72: ska se om det funkar att regga utan nu
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> Can't connect to the database server
<lilleman72> We were unable to verify your login. Either your login information was entered incorrectly, or the account system is currently unavailable.
<lilleman72> den skiten får jag när jag ska logga in
<lilleman72> när jag ska skapa ett konto så får jag medelandet att kontot redan finns
<lilleman72> :S
<Philip5> lilleman72: skapa ett som du inte redan skapat då
<lilleman72> kan inte
<Philip5> eller så får du radera den användaren i databasen
<lilleman72> vilken post?
<Philip5> i tabellen accounts
<lilleman72> men vad e det jag ska radera??
<lilleman72> där finns ju inga användare?
<Philip5> jo om du skapat någon
<lilleman72> under account sinns " Fält 	Typ 	Kollationering 	Attribut 	Null 	Standard 	Extra 	Åtgärd"
<Philip5> du tittar på datatyper av posterna och inte data i posterna
<lilleman72> jag hittar inget som har med det att göra...jag får installera om l2j imon med din hjälp Philip5
<lilleman72> natti
 * lilleman72 sover
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du deppig ännu?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vadå då? vad har hänt???
<maxjezy> matchen tänkte jag på
<maxjezy> såg du hur det slutade?
<Philip5> vilken match?
<maxjezy> VM
<Philip5> förstår inte vad du pratar om
<maxjezy> 6-1
<maxjezy> har du förträngt allt?
<Philip5> har jag inget minne av
 * Philip5 äter hemmagjorda vegbugare
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad har du på dem?
<maxjezy> tröstäter du eller är du hungrig på riktigt?
<maxjezy> ben & jerry hink i knät?
<Philip5> sallad, rödlök, ost majo, ketchup och bröd
<maxjezy> najs
<Philip5> tog sånt jag hade hemma
<maxjezy> jag åt såna breda pasta
<maxjezy> med köttfärssås
<maxjezy> som ja hade bacon i
<maxjezy> färskpasta
<Philip5> hade quornburgare i frysen sedan en tid så det var lika bra att göra slut på dem
<Philip5> de funkar
<maxjezy> är du veggo?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men har varit halvtids vego
<maxjezy> okej
<Philip5> dvs mitt ex är vego
<maxjezy> ja tycker vegetarianer kan va för jävla jobbiga
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> tror de hamnar i helvetet om de ätit kött
<Philip5> så klart
<maxjezy> ja äter ju helst vegetariskt
<maxjezy> men pallar fan inte bry mig
<maxjezy> kroppen mår fint av det iaf
<maxjezy> men jag är inte religöst vegetarian
<Philip5> inte jag heller
<maxjezy> bra grönsaker kostar fan $$$$$
<Philip5> yupp
<maxjezy> hade jag varit rik hade jag haft en vegankock
<maxjezy> och egenodlade saker bara
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-07
<realubot> Yo!
<einand> nä, nu har skiten compiz krashat för sista gången
<einand> realubot: vad gör du vaken så här sent?
<realubot> einand: Jag vknade just.
<realubot> Somnade efter maten kl 22.
<realubot> Inte bra. 4h sömn och svårt att somna om...
<realubot> Jag har en laptop utan adapter...
<realubot> Vad händer om man startar en laptop med en för klen adapter? Kan man förstöra adaptern?
<realubot> 700 kr för en ny AC adapter.
 * realubot ringer polisen och anmäler att han har blivit utsatt för ett rånförsök.
<lag^> ojdå.
<einand> realubot: köp en universal adapter på teknikmagasinet för 400kr
<realubot> einand: Tack för tipset.
<realubot> Jag tänkte att dom kanske hade något sådant på Clabbe.
<einand> har dom, men jag tycker tm är bättre
<realubot> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Batterieliminator-f%C3%B6r-laptop-HP-90-W/Pr383323000
<realubot> 700 kr.
<realubot> Lika mycket som en originalladdare.
<realubot> Varför tycker du att Teknikmagasinet är bättre?
<realubot> einand: http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=040092&title=xPower%20n%e4tadapter%20laptop%2090W&
<realubot> Teknikmagasinet använder frames på webbsidan. Hur bra är det på en skala?
<realubot> Det blir ljust väldigt tidigt nu. Det ljusnar och klockan är bara 5.
<realubot> Hm, matförsäljningen på nätet ökar. Är det en webbutik för mat som blir nästa pizzaonline-skräll?
<realubot> Klassklyftorna ökar: https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5095811
<itmannen> Gooooood mooooorning internet
<itmannen> Verkar otroligt. Men det är något stort som lyser på himlen
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> itmannen: visst var det skönt idag!
<itmannen> larsemil:  Otroligt men sant
<andol> morgens
<itmannen> Äsch. Jag har för klen laptop för att kunna köra XBMC
<itmannen> Men spela roll
<itmannen> Nu är det första turen ut på samhället som gäller. Hoppas jag inte bränner mig i solen :)
<Haffe> Hmmmm. Ibland behöver saker verkligen dokumenteras bättre.
 * Haffe sätter sig ned.
<kodein> we shall overcome
<larsemil> delhage: shiat! trötta på superettan nu?
 * itmannen testar C64. http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6041/20120507104543.jpg
<itmannen> Snacka om kultmaskin
<itmannen> Ett fynd på secondhand för 25 kr.
<itmannen> Ser ut som ny. Och ett helst gäng spel följde med. Och 2 styrspakar
<itmannen> *helt
<kes0> Lålleelållelålle
<kes0> Låååleeee
<larsemil> itmannen: öva på 64k demos!
<itmannen> larsemil:  Jo det är säkert stor efterfrågan :)
<Haffe> Jag hittade ett Xbox360 i soporna.
<Haffe> Det verkar fungera, men behöver nya handkontroller.
<itmannen> Folk kastar dom mest otroliga saker
<Haffe> Jo, jag har väl hittat en 20 st 19" plattskärmar.
<Haffe> Ett par Core 2 Duomaskiner, några laptops.
<larsemil> itmannen: det är ju dödshäftigt. googla 64k demos på youtube får du se.
<Haffe> Ett par tv-apparater.
<kes0> Haffe: Gräver du i soptunnor?
<itmannen> larsemil:  Ok. Ska göra det
<Haffe> kes0: Ibland.
<Haffe> larsemil: Typ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kx66_i3ue4
<kes0> Haha
<itmannen> Jag brukar göra massor av fynd på soptippen
<itmannen> Folk kastar tex fullt fungerande datorer
<kes0> ;P
<Haffe> Jag har hittat så mycket saker nu att jag inte orkar plocka på mig mer prylar nu.
<larsemil> Haffe: mm helt galet!
<Haffe> Nu är det bara datorer >= core 2 duo och skärmar >= 20"
<itmannen> larsemil:  Häftiga demos
<Haffe> Å andra sidan.
<Haffe> När man räknar på hur mycket pengar det skulle gå att tjäna in på tiden som spenderas på tippen.
<Haffe> Och hur mycket nya prylar de pengarna skulle räcka till.
<kodein> nya prylar? när man kan nostalgitrippa genom att dyka i andras jäkla skräp?
<larsemil> någon som kan awstats bra?
<defektz> whomee
<whomee> defektz
<defektz> :)
<larsemil> defektz: då har jag en fråga
<defektz> larsemil: ok
<defektz> larsemil: fråga då
<larsemil> måste man ha kvar apacheloggarna efter att awstats gått igenom dem?
<larsemil> och awstats_archive filerna. vad gör de?
<defektz> det vet jag inget om :)
<defektz> skapar awstats några filer?
<defektz> testa att flytta loggarna. funkar det inte så flytta tillbaka dom :D
<Barre> larsemil: awstat spar informationen från en parsad-logfil i statistik databasfilerna vilket innebär att du inte behöver spara apacheloggen efter att du kört awstat mot den. Jag körde förut awstat update i logrotate regeln för apache.
<Barre> larsemil: vad awstat_archive är för något vet jag ej :/
<larsemil> det är mina awstat_archive filer som blir stora
<larsemil> har över 40G logfiler
<andol> larsemil: Alltså 40G awstats-filer?
<larsemil> awstat_archive-www.site.com.log typ
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/mVyGC82f
<andol> larsemil: Du får se till att sidan fungerar sämre, så du inte får så mycket besökare som ställer till loggstorleken? :)
<andol> larsemil: Det här torde förövrigt vara relevant kommentar från awstats.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/973429/
 * andol gillar välkommenterade konfigurationsfiler
<larsemil> mm har pillat med det
<larsemil> men det handlar ju fortfarande om att skapa arkiv.
<larsemil> och min fråga är - är det arkivet som används för statistiken?
<larsemil> andol: filerna innehåller ju bara: http://pastebin.com/Yd62vUp5
<larsemil> aja hämta barn på dagis
<itmannen> larsemil:  Tur jag slipper sådant besvärligt
<andol> larsemil: Jo, men det du visar beskriver väl rätt bra det som står i kommentaren, alltså är det är en kopia utav de ursprungliga loggfilerna?
<DrGrov> Forza Juve! (Sorry för OT, enbart glad :) )
<kodein> we shall overcome
<phnom> hot problems.
<hexabit> NÃ¥gon som har varit med om att HP-makiner blir extremt varma med Linux (Ubuntu)?
<hexabit> Har testat på 2st nya maskiner och båda glöder nästan. :(
<hexabit> Just nu 2540p som flåsar på ordentligt nu. Den lättar nästan från bordet. hehehe
<DrGrov> 2540p?
<DrGrov> Alltså modellen är 2540p eller resolution är 2540p? :D
<DrGrov> Jag är lite trött, därför denna dumma fråga. :)
<hexabit> DrGrov: hehhe Modellen.. ;)
<hexabit> vPro i7core eller vad man nu säger :)
<hexabit> Skumt för ju bättre maskiner jag får, desto mer fläktaktivitet och värme blir det. :)
<DrGrov> hexabit: Ok :) Jag har alltid associerat "xxxxp" med t.ex. 1080p = resolution :D
<hexabit> DrGrov: hehehe ok
<DrGrov> Får väl lov att ta en Xanté nu för Juves titel :)
 * DrGrov häller upp en liten 4cl grogg av Xanté och smuttar gott
<DrGrov> hexabit: Kan varmt rekommendera Xanté för nöjets skull ifall man vill njuta något gott : )
<hexabit> DrGrov: Tackar men jag dricker bara cola eller Mjölk :)
<DrGrov> hexabit: Varsågod :) Du är lite som jag då. Jag brukar ladda upp med 4-6 liter mjölk inför helgen. Sedan 2x2 liter cola eller mer inför helgen :)
<DrGrov> Jag dricker minst 1 liter per gång jag sitter vid matbordet. Mmmm..... Mjölk :)
<hexabit> DrGrov: Ja det är fint det :) Mjölk är livet!
<hexabit> DrGrov: Jag behöver 18liter nu när mina cpuer ligger och strålar i 86grader. ;)
<DrGrov> Intressant, mjölk för att cpuerna ligger och strålar :)
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag borde egentligen enbart ta en 4cl grogg av Xanté. Senast blev det nästan hela flaskan :D
<DrGrov> Det är alldeles för gott, men jag skall hålla mig till en :)
<kodein> hur var det, det var päronkonjaklikören?
<phnom> Hmm, varför ger inte sha512 mig rätt summa?
<phnom> sha512sum*
<Barre> filen är korrupt/annorlunda som du kontollerar?
<kodein> eller sbs?
<phnom> Det är ingen fil, försökte med strängen "test:test" bara.
<phnom> kodein: Mycket möjligt
<Barre> hur vet du att du får fel summa då?
<hexabit> DrGrov: Mjölk för att man blir törstig av värmen från cpu :)
<kodein> tanz mit Laibach.
<Ezim> DrGrov, grattis till liga vinsten :).
<defektz> kaffe..
<itmannen> Äntligen är uppdragen irl avklarade för idag. Nu är det slappa som gäller
<defektz> härligt.
<defektz> jag ska laga mat idag.
<itmannen> Inte jag
<einand> själv hade jag sovmorgon idag, vakna för någon timme sedan
<DrGrov> Ezim: Tack
<DrGrov> Ezim: Som jag sa, Juve tappar aldrig detta mera under Contes ledning.
<Ezim> DrGrov, lider med ibra som spelar med stolpskott till medspelare.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Dock blev Milan, enligt vad jag förstod det, helt utspelade.
<DrGrov> Man skall aldrig lida med Ibra. Han är en legosoldat.
<DrGrov> Punkt slut.
<Ezim> endast boa, nocce och silva som kan spela fotboll.
<DrGrov> Han förtjänade aldrig att ha på sig Juves svartvit randinga skjorta.
<Ezim> 28 mål och går utan ligavinst
<DrGrov> Dock instämmer jag, han har stolpskott till medspelare.
<Ezim> precis samma sak hände sheve
<DrGrov> Dock lär ju Milan aldrig sig av sina misstag. Så där har det ju pågått från år till år, utan egentliga investeringar osv.
<DrGrov> Juventus drar ifrån till nästa säsong med nyförvärv. Milan får väldigt svårt att hänga med Juve, mycket p.ga. det dom hamnar att handla in.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Dock kan vi ta diskussionen i t.ex. en ny kanal? Gör en ny kanal så hoppar jag in. Detta är för mycket OT tror jag närmare bestämt :D
<Ezim> DrGrov, man kan nu diskutera OT här. tydligen.
<DrGrov> kodein: Ja, det är konjakslikören med underton av päron samt vanilj.
<DrGrov> Vad bra, vi fortsätter här då med OT. Mera OT då åt folket.
<Ezim> Milan får skylla sig själv med värdelösa "spelarköp" eller rättare sagt bossman köp.
<DrGrov> En rättelse, Bossman = Bosman. Inte chefman :)
<Ezim> juve lär bli farliga och milan lär få det svårt behålla silva och ibra
<DrGrov> Ja, dom köpte enbart Bosmanspelare och trodde sig att man klarar sig på dom.
<Ezim> problemet med milan är milanlab vilket skämt
<DrGrov> Visst, förra året gick det bra p.ga. Juve inte var färdigt utvecklat som projekt.
<Ezim> allegri som envisas med värdelösa spelare som robinho
<DrGrov> T.ex. Van Bommel, Robinho, Nocerino, Zambrotta är bra spelare men i fel miljö.
<DrGrov> Allegri lär få sparken rätt snart... Tror mig ha det på känn. Zlatan den lilla f****n lägger sig på tvären. Allegri köper in det Zlatan vill och sedan hamnar Milan att sparka Allegri p.ga. det Zlatan vill.
<DrGrov> Alltså så har vi ett fullständigt skämt i Milan inför nästa år.
<DrGrov> *Allegri köper inte in det Zlatan vill...
<Ezim> DrGrov, van bommel är bra, men gammal. han bör lämna.
<Ezim> robinho har sedan sista säsongen i real varit skit
<Ezim> man får leta efter en som missar lika många öppna målchanser
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag vill aldrig se Van Bommel på en fotbollsplan egentligen mera.
<Ezim> nocerino är bra, dock mot svårare motstånd har han vikit sig.
<Ezim> zambrotta är skadad och ej lika elegant
<DrGrov> Nocerino ja... Varför tror du vi sålde honom för egentligen? Ja, p.ga. att han inte håller måttet.
<DrGrov> ;)
<Ezim> DrGrov, ibra har helt rätt i sin kritik mot milan.
<Ezim> vilke satsningar har dom gjort som de lovade honom?
<Ezim> istället för tevez blev det maxi lopez
<Ezim> juventus har värdelös anfallsuppsättning och lyckas vinna ligan
<DrGrov> Ja, det blev ju inte riktigt så som det skulle.
<Ezim> en medelmåtta som matri
<DrGrov> Va i helvete sa du?
<DrGrov> Kom hit så får du äta upp dom orden
<Ezim> hade ibra spelat i juve hade dom vunnit ligan för länge sedan
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) juve har värdelös anfallsbesättning. bara gamla dellan som är värd ta på allvar.
<Ezim> hur många mål har vucinis eller matri gjort :)?
<Ezim> 21 mål tillsammans :)?
<DrGrov> Nja, instämmer inte helt. Det som är skillnaden är att Vucinic gör mycket mycket jobb i det tysta. Matri är inte egentligen en målspruta som alla vill få honom att vara. Han är bättre som second striker, han skall ha någon som centertank bredvid sig. Då blir Matri bra först.
<Ezim> DrGrov, att vucinic har hög arbetsmoral vet jag. dock är det ingen ursäkt för de få mål som görs av honom. detsamma gäller matri.
<DrGrov> Sedan måste man minnas att Vucinic spelar sin första säsong i Juve. Inte alltid så lätt att komma från skräpkassa Roma till ett förväntat mästarlag som Juve.
<Ezim> juve har varit ett starkt lagbygge
<Ezim> det är därför dom vunnit
<DrGrov> Ja, dom har blivit starka p.ga. att ingen är dålig i detta lagbygge.
<Ezim> sedan har man klasspelare som vidal och marchisio.
<DrGrov> Exakt sådant lag som Conte själv spelade i på mitten av 90-talet under Lippi
<Ezim> DrGrov, du måste skämta på allvar?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej, skämtar aldrig.
<Ezim> jämfört du det här laget med juventus lag under 90-talet med lippi?
<DrGrov> Alltså, LÄS OM!
<DrGrov> LÄS RÄTT!
<DrGrov> Hur jävla svårt skall det vara att förstå poängen i det jag säger?
<DrGrov> Alltså
<Ezim> DrGrov, poängen är att laget under 90-talet kryla av stjärnor
<Ezim> det gör inte dagens juve
<DrGrov> Conte spelade i ett liknande lag på 90-talet under Lippi som han nu själv coachar över. Ett lag med samma inställning och vilja. Ingen ger upp, en för laget och alla för laget.
<DrGrov> Har ingen skillnad med stjärnor som du vill få det till.
<DrGrov> Handlar enbart om vilja och förståelse för gruppen att den är viktigast. Laget först, alltid.
<Ezim> DrGrov, du har dock rätt angående inte ger upp och juves vinnar mentalitet.
<DrGrov> Alla spelare i dåvarande Juve med b.la. Conte på 90-talet så visste alla sin roll i laget.
<Ezim> DrGrov, självklart är lagbygge viktigt och att den fungerar.
<DrGrov> Samma gäller nu, alla vet sin roll och accepterar den.
<DrGrov> Lagbygge är det enda som gäller
<Ezim> dock skulle juve aldrig klara av samma resultat om man spelat CL eller Europa spel
<Ezim> vilket milan fått göra
<DrGrov> Slut att skylla ifrån det bedrövliga som Milan hamnat att ustå
<itmannen> Fotbollskanalen ? :)
<DrGrov> Ingen ursäkt, man måste hantera sådant på ett mycket bättre sätt än Milan gjort.
<DrGrov> Inga ursäkter, dock vet ju ni Milanisti att sådant existerar aldrig hos.
<Ezim> DrGrov, det är ju sanningen.
<DrGrov> Bullshit
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) sedan när blev jag milanist?
<DrGrov> Sanningen är att Milan inte klarade av att spela på den nivån som krävs. Punkt slut.
<DrGrov> Så mycket som du verkar tro dig vet om Milan så låter det mer och mer som så ;-)
<Ezim> visst jag gillar att milan under 70-80 talet var vänsterorienterad. deras ultras. dock med svinet som klubbpresident har dom glidit åt höger.
<DrGrov> Zlatanisti då, sträcker mig så långt men inte längre
<Ezim> DrGrov, zlatanist är jag.
<Ezim> :) det enda rätta du kommit med på ett bra tag
<DrGrov> Jävligt dålig attityd av Milan att fortfarande gnälla. Dom borde bara hålla käften och gå vidare. Som Juventus gjort.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Och det kommer från dig? Enda rätta? Tror mig sitta på betydligt mer kunskap än du tror. Men fine, du får lov att tro vad du vill.
<DrGrov> Jag har ingen orsak att sitta och predika något sådant som alla tydligen ser förutom vissa enskilda personer.
<DrGrov> Men, shit the same. Juve vann, Milan hanterade det inte på bästa sätt. Inga ursäkter.
<DrGrov> Punkt slut.
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) juve och domarbeslut är som berlusconi och korruption.
<Ezim> något som aldrig går bort :)
<DrGrov> Domarbeslut, sluta helvete upp med det nu redan.
<DrGrov> Räkna om tabellen med alla felgjorda misstag och domarfavörer som dom gjort i Italien och du ser klar skillnad på det Milan fått och det Juve fått.
<DrGrov> Dock inget jag bryr mig om, spelet på planen talar sitt tydliga språk. Juve var och är bättre än Milan.
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) jag försöker medvetet provocera dig lite. ta det ej personligt. jag tycker juve är värdiga vinnare. dessutom gillar jag dellan.
<Ezim> fint att han vinner med juve i sin sista säsongen
<DrGrov> Jag ser du försöker provocera mig, dock inget jag går på. Har hört betydligt värre triggande men det är en annan sak.
<Ezim> efter alla år av svårigheter för klubben
<DrGrov> Blir garanterat inte sista säsongen i Juve
<DrGrov> Jag har en klockren teori om varför Andrea Agnelli sa det han sa om Del Piero i början på säsongen om att det är hans sista år osv.
<DrGrov> Ett enkelt sätt att fokusera pressen bort från laget, på något helt annat. Så får Conte i lugn och ro hantera spelartruppen osv.
<DrGrov> Media talar enbart om vad Agnelli sa i flera veckor efter. Ingen press på själva laget alltså.
<DrGrov> Alla vinner
<DrGrov> Men nu skall jag äta, återkommer kanske senare ikväll
<DrGrov> Ha d bra Ezim :)
<Ezim> DrGrov, mycket möjligt att det kan vara så.
<Ezim> blir bara glad
<Ezim> dellan är en legend
<miwa> nån som vet hur jag i ubuntu med svensk tangentbordslayout får ctrl+å att fungera som ctrl+[ gör på amerikanskt tgb, alltså som escape?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vi hörs, ha d bra :)
<Ezim> miwa, hos mig är det alt gr+8
<Ezim> []
<Ezim> du kan nog tweaka för få den som du vill
<Ezim> ubuntu har tangentbordinställningar
<miwa> Ezim: jag har tittat på tangentbordsinställningarna utan att hitta ett sätt att göra det jag ville, så det var därför jag tänkte att jag kunde fråga här ^^
<Ezim> miwa, jag kör ej ubuntu med unity. så jag hoppas någon annan kan hjälpa.
<Ezim> miwa, http://askubuntu.com/questions/126518/ubuntu-does-not-remember-keyboard-layout
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/995401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995401 in gnome-control-center "Ubuntu 12.04: keyboard layout does not change languages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ezim> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132616/how-do-i-configure-keyboard-layouts-using-xmonad-as-my-window-manager
<Ezim> kolla på svar 2
<Ezim> nu ska jag i alla fall röra på mig
<Ezim> må väl allihop
<einand> realubot: http://hemligarum.se/sv/hemligarum/hemligarum/bohus_fastning/
<realubot> einand: Varför skickar du det till mig?
<einand> realubot: för du kanske vill gå
<realubot> Nej. Det tro jag inte.
<realubot> *tror
<swecarp> Philip5,  hockey i kväll ???
<swecarp>  itmannen  är du här kompis
<Philip5> swecarp: självklart!
<swecarp> vafasen det är ju snart sommar
<Philip5> swecarp: så är det med hockey-vm
<swecarp> Philip5,  såg dui månen i gårkväll vad stor den var
<Buse> Yo är det någon som kan hjälpa mig så att jag kan köra med min VGA kabel via datorn till TVn? Får ingen bild nämligen
<realubot> Buse: Sätt in kabeln i datorn och TV:n när datorn/TV:n är avstängd.
<realubot> Buse: Om du går in i nvidia-settings eller motsvarande för AMD så borde du se din TV där?
<realubot> Buse: Du kan även testa att köra kommandot: xrandr
<realubot> För att se om du ser TV:n som skärm i resultatet av kommandot.
<defektz> klarar ett gammalt moderkort en ny processor om den har rätt socket? eller måste man flasha bios o sådär?
<delhage> larsemil: jo
<_Trullo> defektz, kolla hemsidan för moderkortet
<Ezim> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-a.ogg.m3u
<Ezim> swecarp, hur gick med med bohdi linux?
<Ezim> har du testat lubuntu på laptopen?
<realubot> defektz: Det borde väl klara det? :S
<defektz> _Trullo: har försökt. men hittar det ej. Det är nog säkerligen för gammalt.
<realubot> defektz: Dock så kanske du ska logga in i BIOS och återställa till fabriksinställningar innan (och efter?) du har installerat den nya prollen?
<swecarp> ezim live går bra mend et strular vid install
<defektz> realubot: alltså det sitter en p4 på kortet nu. Jag tror att han som hade datorn innan bytte ner processorn. Hade varit nice om det gick o trycka dit en core 2 duo åtminstone
<realubot> defektz: Kolla med moderkortstillverkarens produktsida att den nya processorn verkligen stöds av moderkortet. Det brukar finns en CPU support list för moderkortet.
<defektz> det e ett asus, sökte men inget kom upp :/
<realubot> defektz: sudo lshw -c system
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/522044_281899701898319_1059033555_n.jpg
<defektz> det e ändå bland dom vassare p4orna som fanns :D
<defektz> ska se
<realubot> defektz: Under prdouct står vilket moderkort jag har i.a.f.
<defektz> har inte lshw, måste fixxa
<realubot> defektz: Det är väl standard i Ubuntu=
<realubot> ?
<defektz> kör gentoo
<realubot> Ok.
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du bohdi linux eller lubuntu?
<defektz> det e påväg
<swecarp> Ezim,  bohdi
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. bohdi linux är fortfarande baserad på 10.04
<Ezim> så kanske kan vara orsaken den inte riktigt fungerar på din laptop
<Ezim> du kan ju alltid testa lubuntu.
<Ezim> ej lika bling bling men lättviktad är den
<swecarp> lubuntu 12,04
<Ezim> yes
<Ezim> swecarp, 32-bitars bör ram-användningen ligga under 100 mb
<Ezim> einand, :) har du givit kubuntu chansen?
<einand> Ezim: japp
<Ezim> einand, 12.04?
<swecarp> Ezim,  hittade en gammal xubuntu samt en lubuntu
<Ezim> småkär?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) hänger inte riktigt med.
 * swecarp är dö kär i kubuntu 12,04
<Ezim> swecarp, :).
<Ezim> hoppa alla ni som gillar kubuntu nu. :P
 * Ezim hoppar.
<swecarp> Ezim,  hittade i mitt föråd avv bgrända linux distar en lubuntu och en xubuntu får testa dom
 * swecarp tok hoppar
<Ezim> swecarp, lubuntu är bra grejer.
<Ezim> sedan gillar jag lubuntu gänget
<Ezim> sköna typer
<Ezim> einand, :) visst är kubuntu 12.04 näst bästa som hänt i ditt liv? bästa är ju självklart när jag började irca härinne :P.
<einand> Ezim: ärligtalat så känns det som ett hastverk, mycket som inte är igenomtänkt, eller ihopslängt av någon halvinkopetent blind människa
<Ezim> einand, som tex?
<einand> mesta
<swecarp> Ezim,  min lubuntu var en nordic remix
<einand> känns inte färdigt bara
<Buse> realubot: körde xrandr fick en massa siffror
<Ezim> einand, synd att du tycker så.
<einand> tex, så går det inte stänga av tapping
<Ezim> einand, tapping?
<einand> Ezim: touchpad klick
<Ezim> einand, menar att det kommer uppmaning hela tiden eller vad?
<einand> nä, snarare att det klickar konstant av misstag
<einand> eftersom skiten inte går att stänga av
<einand> fungerar utmärkt i gnome, på exakt samma installation
<Ezim> einand, rm ~/.kde/share/config/synaptiksrc
<itmannen> Godmorgon folket
<Ezim> einand, eller ta bort följande paket: kde-config-touchpad
<einand> Ezim: om man haft synatpik
<Ezim> einand, har du testat?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) hej och svej.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag har toksovit. Är läget stabilt ?
<Ezim> itmannen, jepp. du vet hur jag är. gillar att det är stabilt :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo jag vet detta. Din lilla fegis :)
<Ezim> itmannen, :) thats me.
<Ezim> itmannen, :P jag hjälper sedan er tuffa grabbar lösa era problem :P.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det är tur att vi alla är lite olika
<itmannen> Ezim:  Bockar djupt av vördnad
<Ezim> itmannen, vad har du din lill grabb realubot? jagar han lag^?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ingen aning. lir en anmärkning för sen ankomst
<Ezim> lir?
<itmannen> *blir
<itmannen> Ezim:  Han jagar även hennes bror. Sam Lag
<Ezim> itmannen, :) okej. du får ha koll på din grabb.
<Ezim> itmannen, haha jaså?
<itmannen> :)
<Philip5> swecarp: kollar du på matchen?
<Ezim> usch Philip5 hur kan du se på hockey?
<Philip5> asaballt
<Ezim> Philip5, sport för halvt hjärnskadade.
<Philip5> finlir
<Ezim> synnerligen när man vet att motståndarna ej mediokra
<Philip5> ja idag är det ju inte som mest spännande
<Ezim> när väl sverige möter ryssland/canada/finland ja, då kan det bli lite underhållande.
<Philip5> japp
<Ezim> annars är hockey tråkigt att kolla på
<Ezim> Philip5, :) tur att du gillar kde. annars hade jag och swecarp äggat dig.
<Ezim> eller swecarp :)?
<Philip5> tsss
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej hhockey är tråkigt
<Ezim> itmannen, hur gick det med installera ubuntu? var det paddan?
<Philip5> swecarp: idag fick jag en fotopryl på posten :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu får du ge dig
<Ezim> swecarp, heja heja. :)
<Philip5> swecarp: vadå då? fotoprylar kan man väl inte få för många?!?! :D
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tänk om jag kunde misslyckas med något någongång ändå :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har ett projekt på g till dig
<Ezim> swecarp, du är nog inte sport intresserad. om du fick välja mellan fotboll och hockey. vad skulle du valt? :)
<Philip5> swecarp: har skaffat ett batterigrep så man kan hålla kameran naturligt i vertikalläge
<Ezim> itmannen, ojoj storhetsvansinne :P. något Philip5 brukar lida av :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  inget fotboll 22 vuxna karlar som jagar en boll när dom kan ha varsin
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså? jag och hundar kommer inte bra överens sedan någon hund bet mig som barn.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä jag bara tokas. Just nu gick det bra iaf
<Ezim> swecarp, :) öppna dina sinnen och du kommer bli kär i fotboll som sport
<Ezim> dock mycket runt omkring fotbollen är tyvärr inget att lägga på julgrannen
 * itmannen gillar också en sport. Fickpingis
 * Ezim skulle nog slå itmannen i pingis :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  om vi träffas i sommar så skall du få setill att jag får en bra dist i lappen allt strular nu med den
<itmannen> Det tror jag också. Jag rör mig lika snabbt sen en sköldpadda
<madbear> itmannen: det e väl en sport att hålla sig vaken i kyrkan oxå? :P
<Ezim> swecarp, haha okej. :P
<Ezim> madbear, haha klockrent. men pingis är faktiskt skoj.
<itmannen> madbear:  Nä det funkar bra. Hustrun knuffar i mig ibland
<madbear> hahaha
<Ezim> :) men fickpingis är nog vad itmannen roar sig med i kyrkan
<swecarp> Ezim,  spelar du pingis
<Ezim> vem orkar annars lyssna på pastorn
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp, mest för skoj då och då med polarna.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag är allmänt sportintresserad.
<swecarp> ok jag spelade i min ungdom aktivt i förening
<Ezim> swecarp, :P då vill jag möta dig. precis som jag slog en i schack som spelat i klubb.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag gillar att titta på friidrott samt skidskytte
<itmannen> Ezim:  Visst :)
<Ezim> swecarp, jag och vintersporter går inte ihop. j-vla kylan.
<swecarp> Ezim,  i dag klarar jag inte av det har 2 höftleds proteser
<Ezim> swecarp, aj aj. lungt vi kan fika och snacka skit om Philip5 :P.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jisses
<swecarp> Ezim,  bra ide
<Ezim> swecarp, hur mkt ram har din laptop?
 * itmannen vill också prata om någon bakom ryggen
<swecarp> om jag kommer ihåg rätt så är det 128
<Ezim> itmannen, du kan hänga på oss. :)
<Ezim> 128 mb ram? 10 år gammal :)?
<Ezim> bara om du öppnar någon webbläsare lär systemet gå på knä
<phnom> Ezim: Man måste ju inte använda Fx
<Ezim> phnom, även chrome kräver en hel del.
<Ezim> midori är väl okej.
<itmannen> Nä jag pratar aldrig bakom ryggen. Jag säger det jag tycker rätt av till alla. På gott och ont
<itmannen> Gissa hur många vänner jag har
<Ezim> itmannen, helt rätt. men nu vet redan Philip5 allt vi kommer snacka om. jag har ju inte precis varit :P blyg.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du har mig.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä jag vet
<Ezim> itmannen, Philip5 vill jag faktiskt ägga :(.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo men jag har inte många irl. Jag väljer mitt umgänge med omsorg
<itmannen> ägga ? Menar du äga
<Ezim> itmannen, det finns för och nackdelar med det. är själv också kräsen. dock har man hel del vänner. och en del man kallar vänner.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag menar slänga ägg.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ruttna verbala ägg då
<Ezim> itmannen, jepp :).
<Ezim> för er som inte orkar med youtube reklam
<Ezim> finns extension som tar bort sk-ten
<Ezim> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/epbmnbdplhcomkedpjfceakddnbgfjmf
<itmannen> Finns även för FF
<Ezim> itmannen, finns säkert. men med ff så går saker sönder.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jasså. Har jag aldrig upplevt
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är ju fullt upptagen med ostabila saker. så du har nog inte hunnit tänka klart.
<itmannen> Ezim:   :D Ja kanske det
 * itmannen längtar till 7 juni då första alpha av 12.10 läggs ut för nedladdning
<Ezim> itmannen, :) undrar om du eller bowmore hinner först.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kanske du blir först
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det blir en strid på målsnöret
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag kör bara stabila saker.
<swecarp> jag vet det men lev livet lite och testa
<Ezim> itmannen, misstänker det. sedan brukar även antec vara snabb på testa.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det är du och doktor Alban. Stabilt
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag dual-bootar inte som en del fegisar härinne.
<Ezim> använder kubuntu för allt.
<Ezim> så det måste vara stabilt
<Ezim> itmannen, haha exakt.
 * swecarp chansar mycket inga livecd tester utan instalera direkt
<Ezim> swecarp, :) galning.
 * itmannen klappar carpen på huvudet
<Ezim> swecarp, hitta en dist som nybörjarvänlig/lättanvändning som ska klara 128 mb blir svårt.
<Ezim> har du testat slitaz och puppy linux?
<swecarp> Ezim, kör in crunchbang linux i laptopen det funkar men jag gillar det inte speciellt
<swecarp> den är ju en obenbox dist kommer inte överens med den till 00%
<Ezim> swecarp, kanske kan vara något? http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<Ezim> också openbox dist, men ubuntu baserad med adesk förinstallerad.
<Ezim> det är samma snubbe som står bakom adesk
<Ezim> bar glömde jag lägga till
<phnom> swecarp: http://archlinux.org/ ;D
<Ezim> phnom, då får du hålla swecarp :) hand genom allt. då han nog inte kommer orka läsa arch nybörjar wiki.
<swecarp> Ezim,  laddar ner ditt förslag
<Ezim> swecarp, bra. lyssna på :) Ezim. phnom vill bara luras.
<phnom> Pfft
<Ezim> swecarp, den är ju på 375 mb isot. så du lär ha tankat klart den snart.
<swecarp> Ezim,  phnom  kommer jag att tjöta igäll om jag instalerar arch
<Ezim> phnom, :) ingen här tycker arch är coolt.
<phnom> Jodå, jag vet minst en
<swecarp> dax för en promenad med hundarna
<Ezim> phnom, då får du inte räkna dig själv.
<Ezim> swecarp, du gillar verkligen dina hundar.
<phnom> Ezim: Fortfarande :P
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du måste skrämt bort realubot.
<blippe> plan9 from bell labs borde fungera finfint på 128 meg
<Ezim> plan9?
<blippe> http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/
<Ezim> blippe, nördigt :).
<blippe> Ezim: det var framtiden.
<Ezim> blippe, framtidens vad?
<swecarp> blippe,  vi lever i 2000 talet
<blippe> swecarp: och du sitter på ett unix som snart är förtio år gammalt...
<swecarp> Ezim,  mina hundar är som mina barn
<Ezim> swecarp, fint att du tycker så.
<blippe> ursäkta, *över* förtio år gammalt.
<swecarp> Ezim,  trots att du inte gillar hundar tror jag att du kommer att gilla dom
<Ezim> swecarp, jag gillar hundar. är väl lite små rädd efter blivit biten som barn :).
<Ezim> dock var ägaren en rasistsvin
 * realubot smyger in i kanalen när itmannen tittar bort.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja du har väldigt stiliga hundar
<blippe> Om man går till http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix så hänvisar de till två saker, en grafisk historia och plan9.
<itmannen> realubot:  Hör du !!
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<swecarp> itmannen,  tackar
<realubot> itmannen: Dig lurar ingen.
<Ezim> blippe, du är för nördig för mig och swecarp.
<itmannen> realubot:  Hököga
<swecarp> Ezim,  madbox är verkligen mad fyfan vad snabbt det kör instalerar nu
<swecarp> ops fel startar live
<Ezim> swecarp, :) som jag skrev, lita på mig.
<itmannen> Ezim:  lita på dig. Skämtar du :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  det roliga är att den bygger på 12.04
<Ezim> swecarp, yes. vilket är bra :).
<Ezim> itmannen, :) bra.
<Ezim> realubot, vad har du hittat på? jagat lag^ eller sprungit efter din skugga? :)
<swecarp> då kan jag ju anväda den tror jag till lite utveckling som min översättning
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice.
<realubot> Ezim: Gömt mig för min egen skugga.
<itmannen> Ezim:  han har suttit i ett hörn och lekt med sig själv tror jag
<realubot> Min skugga är mer skräckinjagande än itmannens biceps efter ett hårt träningspass i hemma gymmet. Och det vill inte säga lite det.
<realubot> *hemmagymmet
<itmannen> realubot:  :D
<Ezim> itmannen, tror nog du har rätt.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hur går det med dina översättningar
<swecarp> itmannen,  har inte haft någon fealing för det på ett tag
<itmannen> swecarp:  nä det brukar vara lite upp och ned
<swecarp> det stämmer
<EAG> kan nån förklara en grej gällande ajp, tomcat och reverse proxies?
<realubot> !ask | EAG
<ubot2> EAG: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<kodein> bara om du ställer frågan
<EAG> 1. kan jag ha flera connectors
<EAG> 2. varför hänvisas alltid till port 8009
<EAG> 3. när jag skapar en connector med ajp-protokoll så startar inte tomcat-servern ordentligt
 * realubot gör hjärt- och lungräddning på kanalen.
<swecarp> Ezim,  stämmer det att live versionen är långsammare än en riktig install
<kodein> 1. ja, så vitt jag vet, 2. pass på den frågan eftersom jag inte förstår vad du menar, 3. hur startar du tomcat-servern? det är väl separata processer som är oberoende av varandra, så jag förmodar att du behöver starta dem oberoende av varandra
<realubot> !kaka | kodein
<kodein> om fråga 2 handlar om vilken port din tomcat tar så är det en inställningsfråga.
<ubot2> kodein: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<realubot> swecarp: Vad är en riktig install? Sannolikt så går det långsammare att installera om installationsprocessen kräver att filer laddas hem från Internet än om allt finns på skivan från början.
<EAG> kodein: jag har ju en proxypass och proxypassreverse /foo ajp://adress:8080/foo2 i apache2.conf som rimligtvis borde hänga ihop med vad som finns i server.xml i tomcat
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. det bör stämma.
<EAG> skapar jag två st connectors, en för ajp med annan port än 8080 (och samtidigt har samma port i apache2.conf) så startar den inte upp ordentligt
<realubot> swecarp: Eller vad menar du?
<kodein> vad för annan port?
<realubot> Live-versionen körs ju i RAM-minnet. Det kan gå fortare men brukar gå långsammare, typ.
<EAG> fråga 2 tidigare var bara att alla guider överallt alltid använder sig av port 8009 av nån aneldning
<kodein> och vad säger den när den inte vill starta?
<EAG> t ex 8009
<realubot> Boot to RAM finns ju.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag kör en live cd nu och det är lite långsamt men det går väl lite fortasre när jag har instalerat
<realubot> swecarp: Det brukar vara lite segt från Live ja. Det ger ingen rättvis bild av hur snabbt systemet är installerat på hårddisken.
<EAG> kodein: tomcatservern försöker deploya en alfresco share-war som gnäller massa om en databaskoppling
<EAG> kör man en /etc/init.d/tomcat6 status så får man att den är uppe o funkar
<EAG> eller vänta.. nu kanske jag blandar ihop saker..
<EAG> ska se vad den säger nu
<swecarp> Ezim,  I MORGON BLIR DET TILLA T INSTALERA PÅ LAPPTOPEN
<phnom> skrik högre, vi hör dig inte.
<kodein> JAG HÖRDE BRA HÄR BORTA PÅ ÖVRE LÄKTAREN!
<swecarp> ursäkta för capslocken
<kodein> DET GÖR INGET
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nice. lycka till.
<EAG> mjahapp.. tomcat är igång, men den deployar inte warfilen som det är tänkt
<swecarp> Ezim,  ett problem var att det fanns ingen pakethanterare som synapticen med får ladda ner den sedan
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså. :) du är nörd nu, terminalen bör räcka.
<swecarp> nejtack
<Ezim> sedan hur mycket saker ska du ha installerad på en så gammal laptop?
<swecarp> jag skall bara lägga till qt4 dev tools
<Ezim> ojoj :P
<swecarp> ,mail program
<Ezim> då räcker ju terminal. sudo apt-get install paket
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> swecarp: Fluxbox är lättviktigt. Du kan installera bassystemet + fluxbox.
<swecarp> qt4 dev behöver jag för min översättning
<realubot> sudo apt-get install fluxbox efter att du har installerat base system från Alternate-skivan.
<Ezim> realubot, han har funnit kärleken med madbox för sin gamla laptop.
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<Ezim> realubot, annars kör ju swecarp kubuntu. bra grejer :P.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kärlek vet jag inte men jag skall testa den
<swecarp> Ezim,  du vet att jag är retro gurun här
<lag^> Ezim: Sluta trolla!
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag gissar på kärlek i slutändan.
<Ezim> nehe nu är fröken lag^ härinne och :P bråkar med oss alla snälla.
<lag^> Ezim: Alla? Hur blev du alla?
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax att sova
<swecarp> lag^,  var snäll mot våran lilla kurd
<lag^> swecarp: :(
<Ezim> lag^, jag är ju den som är snäll här. :P
<lag^> Men syrianer och kurder kan itne vara snälla mot varann ju!
<lag^> Eller var det.. turkar?
<Ezim> swecarp, hon har svårt för mig. eftersom jag är snäll.
<lag^> Jag har ingen koll
<lag^> :(
<swecarp> godnatt
<Ezim> lag^, det är nog turkar och syrianer.
<Ezim> samt turkar och kurder
<lag^> Ezim: Det är syrianer och alla andra :P
<Ezim> lag^, haha.
<lag^> Vi mot världen :)
<lag^> Redan tagit över södertälje! :D
<Ezim> lag^, sant. ni var nära på köpa södertälje :P.
<lag^> Haha
 * lag^ hides
<lag^> Jag är oskyldig!
<Ezim> lag^, självklart du är oskyldig. du är upptagen med jaga mig :P.
<lag^> Nu har du alldeles för höga tankar om dig själv!
<lag^> Vet din tjej om detta?
<lag^> hur står hon ut?
<lag^> Nä, nu är det dags för en promenad!
<realubot> lag^: Promenad? Nu?
<Ezim> ne nu sängen
<Ezim> ha det bra gott folk
<EAG> nån som kan förklara varför jag inte ser att tomcat lyssnar på port 8080, men svarar?
<EAG> (så fort en ajp connector är konfad)
<johanbr> EAG, du tittar på fel interface?
<EAG> johanbr: nja
<EAG> jag ogillar detta krångel starkt
<EAG> output från netstat visar ju allt
<EAG> annat
<lag^> realubot: yes!
<phibxr> Ni följer väl UDS live?
<phibxr> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<markus> va e d?
<phibxr> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<phibxr> "A five day event for Ubuntu contributors in Oakland, California on 7–11 May 2012", Mark Shuttleworth invigde tidigare idag.
<markus> okej. kommer dom göra en window list då?
<markus> isf är jag intresserad
<phibxr> Window list?
<markus> som visar vilka fönster man har öppet
<markus> det skulle även fungera med en scroll bar som alltid är synlig och inte göms
<lag^> O.o
<lag^> markus: Skaffa en annan windowshanterare, så att du kan se dina fönster då!
 * phibxr har rullgardiner.
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken? =)
<propus> Yepp
<lag^> yup!
<Krawlezt> Long time no seen =)
<Krawlezt> propus: http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/philips_237e3qsu_-_e-line_-_23%22_-_eips_-_full_hd-17698055
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-08
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Varför vaknar jag alltid kl. 2 på natten?
 * realubot seedar Kubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu 12.04
<realubot> Jag har seedat över 8 TiB linuxdistar nu. Det motsvarar över 12.000 CD-skivor. :)
<kes0> Bra du gör något vettigt iaf
<kes0> ;P
<einand> realubot: du gör bbb sura
<itmannen> Ny dag. Nya bekymmer eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<itmannen> Idag ser det ut som man måste fälla ned persiennerna. Det är en äcklig stor rund sak som lyser på himlen. Tänk att man aldrig får vara glad.
<vacum> itmannen: haha
<kodein> det är nog bara döden som kommit för att hämta dig
<phnom> itmannen: Vi kan byta om du vill.
<Haffe> kodein: Kan man spela dam med döden?
<kodein> Haffe: ja. dam eller backgammon
<itmannen> Äntligen. Dagens första uppdrag irl avklarat.
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska ta och provstarta min EU-moppe idag
<kodein> *kjamiz*
<larsemil> kodein: fått för lite kärlek idag?
<kodein> ja, flash har bestämt sig för att bli jättesegt, så jag kan inte dansa med Laibach
<larsemil> nämen stackarn! då förstår jag
<defektz> Multiple vulnerabilities in Adobe Flash Player, the worst of which might allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code.
<kodein> den här veckan också?
<defektz> Posted on April 17
 * Haffe sätter sig på flash.
<defektz> vet inte hur det e med ubuntu. men det står på gentoo.org att det bara är att uppdatera flash.
<kodein> jag har den senasteeee
<Haffe> Vad har du för årsmodell på flashen då?
<defektz> eller fel. man ska visst ta bort swftools
<kodein> nå, det funkar igen efter en omstart
<defektz> senaste
<defektz> mkay
<Haffe>  www
<spixx> morrn!
<rensvind_> när jag uppgraderade till senaste ubuntu så slutade mitt wifi att fungera.  någon som kan ge tips om hur jag löser det? Vet inte vilken hårdvara mitt interna trådlösa har..?
<rensvind_> iwconfig säger att jag inte har wireless extensions, så drivrutinen kan ju inte vara laddad..
<larsemil> rensvind_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<larsemil> rensvind_: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<larsemil> posta länken här
<itmannen> Nu har jag fixat till en bättre plats för mina exprement med C64. Bättre än att ha det på köksbordet. http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/3043/20120508111928.jpg
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> exakt en sån dellburk har jag haft
<itmannen> En server som jag upgradet en hel del. Men funkar ypperligt
<rensvind_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975363/
<rensvind_> larsemil, ^^
<rensvind_> åh.. mit jävla nöt.
<rensvind_> Jag skäms nu. Trodde mitt trådlösa var internt, men det sitter ju en usb-dongle baktill.. haha
<rensvind_> tl-wn821n TP-link,
<rensvind_> haha, det räckte med att ta ut usb-dongeln och sätta i den igen så fungerade.  Det har hänt en del med Linux sedan Slackware 3.5 (något sådant..) haha
<larsemil> rensvind_: :D är huvudet dumt får kanalen lida. som det heter
<itmannen> larsemil:  Men nu var du elak
<larsemil> inte så jätte.
<larsemil> rensvind_: blev du ledsen? för då ber jag ödmjukast om ursäkt för mitt tydligen plumpa skämt.
<itmannen> Det är väl inte trevligt att kalla någon dum i huvudet :)
<itmannen> Iof så tror jag inte det var allvarligt menat :)
<itmannen> Idag är jag mer lat än vanligt. Och det vill inte säga lite det
<itmannen> Och så har pollensäsongen börjat här. Inte bra
<itmannen> Min hjärna blir mer inplastad än vanligt
<Haffe> Vågar man köra ett paket gjort för ubuntu på ett debiansystem?
<itmannen> Klart du vågar. Det lär märkas om det inte funkar
<itmannen> Jag har ett debian i denna laptop. Och där funkar allt som funkar i vanliga
 * itmannen ska bära ut plantor till balkongen för avhärdning
<rensvind_> larsemil, jag tar inte illa vid mig. :)
<rensvind_> dum i huvudet är jag nämligen inte :)
<kodein> Haffe: nej, shuttleworth kommer att ge dig en betongkostym då
<coffe> larsemil,  Tjo
 * Barre behöver bygga nu server/rar då detta är mer eller midre rent hobby behöver jag den mest kostnadseffektiva lösningen sett ur ett CAPEX-perspektiv. Tips på bra sajter för inköp av speciellt rackbaserade chassin mottages tacksamt.....
<Barre> HeMan är inte sugen på att sponsra ^^  kan tänka mig att ha en banner på min hemsida, Powered By SouthPole :)
<kodein> fysiska servrar i dessa tider?
<kodein> köp ett moln
<Barre> kodein: du missuppfattar hela hobby-delen, svårt att leka med hårdvara i en miljö utan hårdvara
<kodein> nädå, det är som att torrsimma!
<HeMan> Barre: kan kolla om vi har någon hårdvara över
<HeMan> Barre: hade du fått fiber nu?
<Barre> HeMan: den är på G, de har dragit rör från husvägg till gatan. De är 150M från min gata med dragningen.. Det som kvarstår är: 1) dra in rör in i fasaden, 2) ansluta röret vid tomtgränsen till skåpet. 3) blåsa fibern 4) teckna avtal...
<HeMan> Barre: vad hade du tänkt köra på servrarna? är du intresserad av att köra "katastrofsäkrat" mellan två hus?
<HeMan> Barre: blir det 100/100?
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte riktigt vad det blir, men hoppas på 100/100 och ipv6
<Barre> HeMan: jag är absolut intresserad av att katastrofsäkra en virtuell instans mellan mig och någon annan plats, vet att larsemil rest frågan ett par gånger i kanalen också
<HeMan> Barre: skulle vara intressant att brygga några nät mha openvswitch över ipsec och se hur bra det funkar
<HeMan> Barre: och köra drbd över det
<HeMan> Barre: och/eller iSCSI
<Barre> HeMan: absolut, väldigt intresant... mer intresserad av iSCSI i sådant fall eftersom det inte behöver ligga en virtuell DRBD mottagare på andra sidan... men låt oss språka om möjligheterna är min infrastruktur och fiber är på plats :)
<Barre> s/är/när/
<HeMan> Barre: låter sunt!
<HeMan> Barre: kanske lite protein till fibrerna?
<Barre> HeMan: i.o.f.s. så skulle jag behöva en DNS, SMTP utanför dörrarna också .....
<HeMan> Barre: dvs nördgrillning
<HeMan> Barre: går att ordna
<Barre> vad skall jag köra för moderkaka och CPU då... få höra alla nördiga anleningar till varför man skall köra "ditt" och inte "datt" och att "datten" är bättre pris/prestanda är "ditten" =)
<Barre> det skall snurras KVM på skiten, (förmodligen proxmox(
<HeMan> vet inte
<HeMan> jag måste uppdatera min hårdvara snart jag med
<HeMan> det går lite för tungt som det är nu
<kodein> nästa macbook, då?
<coffe> Barre,  proxmox is thie shit :
<larsemil> jag vills kriva en sql som är typ så här: select prodno from shop; fast den ska bara lista om det finns dubletter. motsatsen till distinct alltså som bara listar unika
<larsemil> någon som har koll?
<larsemil> coffe: yo
<coffe> count <=2 bör fungera
<coffe> select * rfom prodno order by count(prodid)
<coffe> kan behöver en group by
<coffe> select * from table group by id  order by count(id)
<Barre> select prodno, count(prodno) from shop gruop by prodno having count(prodno)>1;
<Barre> kanske onödigt strulig och kanske inte fungerar... men nått sånt kanske?
<Barre> s/gruop/group/
<larsemil> Barre: <3
<coffe> eller .. select * from table  where prodno not in ( distinct selecten)
<Barre> larsemil: fungerade :O
<Barre> ?
<coffe> han snodde ju min lösning
<larsemil> Barre: mmm. tack coffe
<Barre> coffe: du spydde ju bara ut en massa random shit ;P
<coffe> sorry  , tänkte man kunde lära lite samtidigt .. inte bara tillhandahålla direkta lösningar
<Barre> coffe: hahahahah
<coffe> annars enklaste är att sätta prodno till uniqe . så kommer den klaga på alla rader som inte är det
<coffe> och man slipper risken för dubletter längre fram
<kodein> prodno låter ju som en typisk primärnyckel
<coffe> ja så länge de inte ändras så
<kodein> primärnycklar behöver inte vara statiska. de behöver bara vara unika
<kodein> se t.ex. på personnummer, som folk av nån vansinnig anledning tycker är bra primärnycklar.
<coffe> primärnycklar bör vara av den sort som inte ändras.. och på grund av detta så är personnr ingen bra primärnyckel.. då det är att byta personnr.
<kodein> det händer, och det inte sällan, att dessa ändras.
<larsemil> prodno är inte unik.
<larsemil> den ska inte vara unik
<larsemil> men tack ändå
<coffe> dåligt prodno :P
<larsemil> beror på vad prodno är
<coffe> hehe
<coffe> larsemil,  vad pillar du med för kul ?
<HeMan> ungefär så här ser det ut på mitt jobb, https://publicintelligence.net/llnl-supercomputing/
<coffe> sexy
<andol> HeMan: Hela spektrat?
<HeMan> andol: tyvärr mest dom 3-4 nedersta bilderna
<coffe> någon som ver hur man delar ut sitt skrivbord i 12:04 ?
<phnom> Det var mig en konstig aspect ratio, säker på att du inte vill ha 16:9 eller då?
<kodein> badumm
<kodein> det borde väl förkortas till 3:1, hur som helst
<Haffe> Jag tror att han menade remote desktop.
<Haffe> Fast det är en skummare förhållande.
<coffe_> Får pissig biluppdateringsfreq när jag kör hdmi ut från ett ati kort.. något tips ?
 * einand fick precis en dator 
<kodein> Haffe: ja, det tror jag med.
<Haffe> 16:10 d.v.s 4:5
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> 8:5
<spixx> argh någon som har en ide om postfix kan låsas så att endast addresser i fil X är tillåtna att leverera till?
<Barre> spixx: tycker mig känna igen det.. låt mig gå igenom mina bookmarks för att sse om jag har kvar inlägget...
<spixx> Barre: du kan släppa det :9
<spixx> hittade relay_recipient_maps heter det
<itmannen> Nu håller jag på att update ubuntu i plattan till 11.04. Efter det blir det update till 12.04
<spixx> platta som ipad/eee pad eller?
<Barre> spixx: ahh.. ok..
<itmannen> Surfplatta med android
<itmannen> IMG-filen som används är nämligen en 10.10
<itmannen> Lite pilligt men nu kör jag gnome i plattan fullt ut
<spixx> :)
<spixx> små fingrar :) har btw en Note och det är ju rent episkt med Flinux på den :)
<coffe_> någon som pillat med owfs ?
<einand> spixx: går det slänga in linux(inte android) på den?
<itmannen> Klart att det går att installera linux i en note
<spixx> einand: inte testat :)
<spixx> bara glad att slippa IOS
<itmannen> spixx:  Du har ju Flinux i den skrev du
<spixx> Japp I know :)
<itmannen> spixx:  DÃ¥ har du ju testat. :)
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för dagens sista uppdrag irl. Tack och lov
<einand> dags att packa upp min nya dator
<spixx> einand: speccs?
<einand> spixx: vet inte ännu, skall starta den snart. Enda jagvet är att det är en Procera server som kostade 100.000
<einand> spixx: satt i comhems backbone för trafikprioritering
<spixx> Procurve?
<einand> http://www.proceranetworks.com
<spixx> Ohhh
<spixx> sexy
<spixx> pics!
<spixx> candid please with the cases open :)
<spixx> och en tanke den var alltså till för att stoppa kunder från att nyttja Torrents :D?
<einand> tror det är denna http://www.met-networks.com/documents/procera/2008/DS-PL7600-7-7-08-A4.pdf
<einand> spixx: http://www.trisektor.com/sv/products-page/data-centers-ict/procera-packetlogic-pl7600/
<Ezim> :( hatar vara krasssssssslig.
<Ezim> :( ingen som tycker synd. snyft. :P
<spacebug-> hehe
 * morten77 tycker lite synd om Ezim för att vara snäll
<Ezim> morten77, du är en pärla :).
<Ezim> spacebug-, :P taskmört.
<Ezim> :( varit förkyld sedan fredag och halsont. dock är det idag jag vill ha er empati.
<Markk> :)
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ubuntu-to-ship-on-5-of-all-pcs-sold-next-year/
<Ezim> itmannen realubot einand, kanalens tre prinsessor, vad görs?
<Ezim> Markk, är du finsk?
<Ezim> :) finnar är roliga. dom kan ha tre i i namnet :P.
<Ezim> kakiiloooo
<Markk> Ezim: Para kvartsfinsk.
<Markk> Bara*
<Markk> Hahaha
<Markk> Det där var inte meningen faktiskt.
<Markk> :D
<Ezim> Markk, det förklarar dom två kk
<Ezim> :P
<Markk> nä
<Markk> Jag kallar mig Mark, men det finns nästan aldrig tillgängligt.
<Ezim> Markk, :). du äger offtopic kanalen.
<Ezim> du och einand är helt galna :P.
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Ägde*
<Ezim> Philip5, wb master.
<Markk> Sedan tog någon tillbaka den.
<Markk> För att den inte följde Ubuntustandarderna.
<Markk> Så den låstes och lades ner.
<Philip5> Ezim: tack
<Ezim> Markk, synd. ni röjde på som den. du brukar köra helikoptern. :P
<Markk> mm, det var en trevlig kanal.
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Helikoptern?
<Philip5> Ezim: idag har jag fått ett nytt moderkort som ersättning i stället. ska väl montera det snart så jag är tillbaka igen på riktigt :)
<Markk> Men det är klart att jag är, jag är EFNet:are.
<Ezim> Markk, jepp. einand PM om det. han tog nämligen bild på hela spektaklet. :P
<Philip5> Ezim: EIS fixade :)
<Markk> wat
<Ezim> Philip5, nice nice. så du kommer lämna mig :(?
<Markk> Vilket spektakel?
<Markk> Förstår faktiskt inte vad du pratar om alls.
<Ezim> Markk, när du körde helikoptern.
<Philip5> Ezim: lämna?
<Markk> einand bor i Göteborg, jag bor i Fjollträsk, och vi har aldrig träffat varandra.
<Ezim> Philip5, kubuntu 11.10.
<Ezim> Markk, :) det var skämt. men jag, vet, mina smilyes är svåra begripa sig på.
<Philip5> aha, ja sedan kommer det bli att blåsa min och köra in 12.04
<Markk> Ezim: Jaha :)
<Ezim> Philip5, nice nice. tänk om du av misstag installerar ubuntu :P.
<Ezim> jag tror Philip5 kommer bli störtkär i unity.
<Ezim> kommer nog glömme kde och kubuntu
<Ezim> :)
<speakman> morrning
<Ezim> Philip5 är innerst inne en gnomeare.
<speakman> Tips på modern programvara för mailinglistor?
<Ezim> speakman, eller hur? :)
<Ezim> spacebug-, thunderbird/evolution?
<Ezim> menar speakman
<speakman> nja, jag tänker mer en modern variant av Mailman typ
<Ezim> speakman, ingen aning vad det är.
<speakman> okie, världens vanligaste system för mailinglistor. typ. ;)
<Ezim> ubuntu kommer nästa år skippas med i 5 % av alla pc
<Ezim> :P linux kommer bli stora på desktop
<Ezim> :)
<speakman> Tänkte om det finns något modernare, men som vanligt är väl det gamla välbeprövade det som fortfarande gäller.
<Ezim> speakman, kan inte sådant. :P
<speakman> http://www.webnews.it/2012/05/08/dell-project-sputnik-ultrabook-linux-per-sviluppatori/
<speakman> bättre; http://www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2012/05/08/dell-project-sputnik/1
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5ODQ
<itmannen>   vad öppnar man en img-fil med för program för att se innehållet
<itmannen> Arkivjanteraren funkar inte iaf
<kodein> mount
<itmannen> Via terminalen ?
<Ezim> itmannen, installerar acetoneiso.
<itmannen> Ok
<Ezim> itmannen, det är typ som windows folkets deomontools, men bättre.
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> Nä man måste konvertera img till iso för att det ska funka
<itmannen> Näväl. Tids nog
<einand> jag har stött på Markk men han har inte stött på mig
<einand> det kallas stalking, innom vissa kretsar ;)
<hplc> hej kan nån hjälpa mig byta default login från ubuntu till Lubuntu, nu måste jag välja det varje gång jag loggar in, men jag vill ha Lubuntu som default vid inloggningen
<blippe> hplc: ändra i /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf...
<blippe> tror det står default-session: ubuntu, byt till default-session: Lubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5,  hejsan
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan
<blippe> speakman: Vad skulle det vara för fel på mailman, dvs: vad är det som du vill ha mer?
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<andol> speakman: Vill du ha något estetiskt mer web 2.0 så är det ju relativt görbart att snickra ihop egen sida att låta folk subscriba från, etc.
<Philip5> swecarp: idag fick jag ett nytt moderkort
<Philip5> swecarp: de frågade om jag ville ha ett nytt standardmoderkort från asus eller om jag ville att de skulle laga mitt gamla vilket skulle kunna ta 4 veckor! inte så svårt val
<itmannen> swecarp:  godafton kamrat carpen
<swecarp> bra då börjar snart dom nua ppana  till kubunte rulla på
<swecarp> itmannen,  godafton
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hur lever livet denna soliga kväll
<Philip5> swecarp: jo men först ska jag plocka ur och i min burk med all hårdvara typ och sedan installera 12.04 från scratch
<swecarp> jad så i morgon är du klar då :)
<Philip5> kanske inte
<swecarp> nej det kan ju ta lite tid
<Philip5> swecarp: och så hämtade jag ju ut en ny fotogrej idag :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag såg bilden på din nya higtech anlägning
<swecarp> Philip5,  den som har mest fotogrejer när han dör vinner
<Philip5> swecarp: exakt! :;D
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo man vill hålla sig i framkant gällande data :)
 * swecarp instalerar nytt os på den gamla laptopen
<Philip5> itmannen: vad har du för värstingrejer då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  detta https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541198_357457487646558_100001469285847_924265_1904138974_n.jpg'
<itmannen> Philip5:  Nä han menar min bild på hur jag ordnat med en C64 :)
<Philip5> swecarp: undrar vad jag ska göra med min core 2 duo på 2,4 ghz då nu när jag sätter i min i7a igen ;)
<swecarp> sälj på trdera
<Philip5> itmannen: aha, kult! men det är ändå den nya designen. den äldre är ju brunare och rundare
<itmannen> Aha. Ok
<swecarp> Philip5,  eller så skänker du det till en retro diggare
<swecarp> nu luktar det kaffe här så tillbaka om en stund
<Philip5> swecarp: ja kurden har ju bett om en donation :P
<Philip5> itmannen: är det dina böcker i bokhyllan?
 * HakanS har uppgraderat till Kubuntu 12.04
<itmannen> Philip5:  Ja det är min bokhylla med en del av böckerna jag har
<Philip5> HakanS: wooohooo! grattis!
<swecarp> HakanS,  välkommen till det enda riktiga
<Philip5> itmannen: så du plöjer lite programmeringsböcker du
<HakanS> Philip5: Dock har jag stött på några problem.
<itmannen> Philip5:  Brukar försöka läsa på lite när det passar
<Philip5> HakanS: jag har inte uppgraderat än
<Philip5> HakanS: ska göra det när jag fått ihop min dator igen
<itmannen> Håller på att update ubuntu i en av mina plattor. http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5061/20120508191440.jpg
<swecarp> HakanS,  vad har du råkat ut för
<HakanS> swecarp: Digikam avinstallerades. CodeBlocks gick inte att starta.
<swecarp> HakanS,  digikamen var den från Philip5 s ppa
<HakanS> swecarp: Ja.
<swecarp> den funkar inte i 12,04
<swecarp> instalera den som är med i program varucentralen
<swecarp> tills Philip5  har bygt en för 12,04
<itmannen> Jisses vilken teamleader vi har :D
<HakanS> swecarp: Ja, jag gjorde så.
<swecarp> HakanS,  och den funkar
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag är inte säker på att avinstallationen av Digikam berodde på att jag använde philips ppa. Jag hade även Kdenlive och Hugin från ppa:t och de avinstallerades inte i samband med uppgraderingen till 12.04
<swecarp> ok det var bara en tanke
<swecarp> itmannen,  har våren kommit hos dig
<itmannen> swecarp:  Solen skiner och jag med den
<swecarp> vad bra lite ljusning då
<itmannen> swecarp:  ja nu väntar ljusa nätter
 * swecarp startar lap topen med diste mad
<itmannen> hur skriver man - på ett engelskt tangentbord
<_Trullo> plus väl?
<_Trullo> eller inte
<itmannen> _Trullo:  Helt rätt det är +
 * itmannen Kastar in kallvatten så kanalen vaknar
 * itmannen kastar in kallvatten så kanalen vaknar
<itmannen> Hm. Det blev dubbla hinkar
 * swecarp vaknar
<itmannen> Godmorgon :)
<Haffe> Är du ensam itmannen ?
<itmannen> Haffe:  Nä jag har sällskap bredvid  mig av en vacker kvinna
<swecarp> tackar itmannen  försöker få samba att funka
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men det brukar völ inte vara några problem. Eller ?
<swecarp> får på lapptopen faild to mount
<itmannen> swecarp:  Mysko
<swecarp> mappen ionte monterad  samt kan inte hämta fil listan från servern
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det begriper jag faktiskt inte vad det kan bero på
<swecarp> jag ser alla datorerna i nätverket men kommer inte åt filerna
<itmannen> Men om du ser dom så borde du väl komma åt dom
<itmannen> Vi har 17 TV-kanaler. Och inget som kan anses som sevärt
 * itmannen börjar växa fast i TV-fotöljen med en laptop och en surfplatta
<Haffe> Har du tv?
<Haffe> Tv, det är folkets opium.
<itmannen> Jo visst
<itmannen> Och är det något att se så är det åt pipan för sent
<swecarp> nu funkar delningen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Grattis.
<itmannen> Skulle vilja orka att se "Benidorm" klockan 23. Men jag har blivit så himla kvällstrött
<Haffe> pvr.
<itmannen> ?
<Haffe> Personal Video Recorder.
<itmannen> Jo förvisso. Men jag har inte ställt in den.
<andreasL> hej, upgrderade k?rnan nyss  och efter det v?grar systemet hitta n?tverkskorten (10.04 tror det var version x.x.x.43 p? k?rnan)
<andreasL> jag t?nkte testa att boota om med den gamla k?rnan... men nu f?r jag inte fram alternativen vid boot...
<andreasL> <- linux newb varning :)
<andreasL> n?got tips?
 * itmannen funderar allvarligt på att kräla till sovplatsen
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Godnatt kanalen
<miwa> g'natt itmannen
<maxjezy> andreasL, tror du ska trycka in tab, eller den där andra knappen
<maxjezy> två under tab
<maxjezy> vid boot
<Ezim> itmannen, hur gick det med filen?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<K350> dumpade mp3blaster för moc
<K350> dumpade mc för ranger
 * K350 älskar mutt
 * K350 har inlett ett förhållande med Tintin++
 * K350 är gift med tmux
<K350> dumpade top för htop
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/476819_10150780832862997_583277996_9532889_158848771_n.jpg
 * K350 nobbar tilling
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/456913_10150780830507997_583277996_9532883_2009845737_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/75262_10150780827887997_583277996_9532879_1684888594_n.jpg
<K350> vad är detta?
<einand> K350: min nya maskin
<K350> einand: ooohhh! :-)
<einand> K350: innan jag gifte mig med den så satt den i comhems backbone
<K350> einand: hepp - den är väl rensad? :-)
<einand> K350: nix
<K350> einand: du skkämtar?
<einand> nix
<einand> allt är komplett
<einand> till och med orginal-os på disken, så inte ens den har dom tömt
<K350> hu
<K350> vad har det gått för traffik genom den?
<einand> bara jobbat med trafikproiretering, så inget farligt som ligger påden
<einand> http://www.trisektor.com/products-page/data-centers-ict/procera-packetlogic-pl7600/
<K350> einand: Men dne sålde de väl inte på blocket?
<einand> K350: självklart inte, fick tag på den via andra kontakter
<einand> hade den inte låtit som ett mindre jättplan hade jag tagit 3 till
<K350> einand: Jo, det ante mig :-) Får man fråga vad du fick ge för den?
<einand> K350: ganska exakt 0kr
<K350> einand: Va?
<K350> ger de bort de andra?
<einand> gav
<einand> men ja
<einand> elller njea, en jag känner jobbar på comhem, så han fick dom innan de åkte till skroten
<K350> einand: Man får grattulera till kapet:-)
<einand> K350: om jag får igång skiten
<K350> einand: startar den inte?
<einand> default configurerat så är tydligen vga porten avstängd
<einand> http://images.allbids.com.au/photos/act/10104/10104-124.jpg
<einand> den ser ut så
<K350> Nu bled jag sugen på att leta upp någon gammal burk att ha so mail-server
<einand> om jag lyckas installera linux på den, så skall min bli webserver
<K350> einand: ingen risk att den "brinner" upp om dne ska stå på 24/7 ?
<einand> K350: den är ju byggd för 24/7
<K350> einand: ah, jo det så klart
 * K350 surfar efter servers
<einand> K350: om du kollar specifikationen som jag länka till, så pushar den rejält med trafik
<K350> einand: Har du en jättefet lina också? :-)
<einand> K350: nä, adsl 8 Mbs ;)
<K350> einand: nä..du skojjar!
<einand> behöver inte mera hemma, och kan inte få mer. eller jo kan få 24Mbs men eftersom jag har digital-tv så är det som att betala för luft
<K350> einand: Nu hänger jag inte med. Hur kom digital-tv in i bilden?
<einand> telia qosar bort typ 10Mbs
<K350> einand: Jag trodde inte ens ips's tog betalt för så lite
<einand> ?
<einand> 8Mbs är väl rätt standard för adsl
<K350> skrev det satidigt som du skrev att de ger bort
<einand> gebort?
<K350> ja, sa du inte att telia ger bort 10
<einand> nej, 10Mbs försvinner för tv:n
<einand> https://www.tewss.telia.se/privat/adminpackage/setupPackage.do?productRef=/privat/bredband/via-telejacket/8mbit.product
<einand> jag bor på landet
<K350> einand: najs med landet:-) andra isp tar ju betald för jättelåga hastigheter
<einand> jag betalar
<K350> hastigheter under 1mb
<einand> det finns väl ingen som säljer det längre?
<K350> einand: förra året  - tror jag det var - tog comhem 90 eller 120 kr för 250k
<K350> einand: nu kostar väl 1m på conhem 100 kr eller så
<einand> ok
<einand> kan inte ha comhem här
<einand> fast jag skulle inte vilja ha det även om det gick
<K350> einand: Ah, du har inte heller någon valfrihet hör jag
<einand> K350: bor man på landet, så skall man vara glad att man har kvar kopparkabel
<K350> jag bor mitt i stan. vill jag ha fiber får jag hålla till godo med 1 isp :-p
<K350> einand: Ni får vara glda om ni har någon mack i närheten
<DrGrov> Fan, ni talar speeds. Bra bra. Får lov att dela med mig något då som jag upptäckte idag.
<K350> einand: för du får väl åka 10 mil för att tanak nu när alla mackar försvinner
<einand> K350: har en automatisk ca 100 meter från mig
<DrGrov> Hade mobilt bredband på telefonen som visade ca. 1,5-1,8 Mbit ner och ca. 0,6-0,8 MBit upp.
<einand> K350: där har jag dock andra fördelen, bor 3 minuter från landvetterflygplats
<DrGrov> Nå väl, jag tänkte att jag skall uppgradera. Hamnade enbart att betala 4€ högre pris, typ alltså 36 SKr eller så.
<einand> jag betalar 99kr/mån för 34Mbs på mobilen
<DrGrov> Fick ner som bäst 7,01 Mbit och upp lite drygt 2,5 Mbit. Alltså väldigt bra uppgradering. Medeltalet rörde sig kring 5,5 - 6,5 Mbit men kom upp ett par gånger till 6,95-7,01 Mbit.
<K350> einand: Tur med läget där :-) fast kanke inte så kul med alla plan som väsnas
<einand> K350: man vänjer sig
<K350> einand: Jo, så är det ju
<DrGrov> Dock fick jag det där 7,01 Mbit ner och 2,5 Mbit upp utanför stan. Ca 2,5km in till stan. Skall testa imorgon i stan och se ifall det blir rejält över 7 Mbit eller inte.
<K350> einand:  ska spela lite MUD här......ses
<DrGrov> einand: Ja men du får ju aldrig ut det eller? Det jag skaffade hade ett teoretiskt max på 21 Mbit
<DrGrov> einand: Dock kul ifall du får så pass bra hastigheter :)
<einand> DrGrov: nja ligger väl på 20+ iaf
<einand> enda nackdelen är att man är begränsad till andtalet GB/mån att ladda ner
<DrGrov> einand: Vad har du för GB begränsning då?
<einand> 20 eller 50
<DrGrov> Ok, det skall ju enkelt räcka till eller? :)
<einand> jo
<DrGrov> Jag är rätt nöjd med att fick det bekräftat idag då jag bytte att det jag nu fick inte har någon GB begränsning. Det jag hade före så hade en 5 GB / månad gräns.
<einand> PL7600 generated less than 1 ms average latency across all throughput rates
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Jag sa Yo!
<propus> yo!
<realubot> propus: Så ska det låta.
<propus> Så kan de också låta!
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-09
<propus> vad ska man ta och hitta på?
<einand> realubot: vad gör du här?
<realubot> einand: Hur så? Får jag inte vara här?
<realubot> Jag försökte kopiera och klistra in några rader i en tabell i Writer och då kraschade programmet. Det här håller inte LibreOffice!
<propus> :)
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon =)
<spixx> Morrn
<Krawlezt> Morrn
<propus> morgon morgon!
<Krawlezt> propus: Har äntligen fått insperation och har börjat med webbutvecklingen :)
<Krawlezt> Har fått till en riktigt snygg logo, enligt mig. Anser verkligen inte att jag är bra i Photoshop men denna fick jag till!
<Krawlezt> Vill någon se?
<propus> sure show me :)
<Krawlezt> propus: http://piclair.com/data/4l95d.jpg
<Krawlezt> Det är denna jag menar: http://piclair.com/ica2o - Förstår inte varför jag printade hela skrivbordet.
<propus> Nice :)
<Krawlezt> Tycker du? Tack!
<itmannen> Jaha. så var det dags igen
<Krawlezt> itmannen: ?
<Krawlezt> Det känns som att du har något emot mig.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Nä absolut inte. Jag manade att det är dags för en ny dag. Inget annat
<Krawlezt> Aha, trodde du syftade på min ankomst :)
<Krawlezt> Vad ska itmannen hitta på idag då?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jag ska väl göra som vanligt. Så lite som möjligt :)
<Krawlezt> Skönt :)
<itmannen> Leka med ubuntu i en platta kanske
<Krawlezt> Trevligt :)
<itmannen> Jo det är alltid trevligt att testa lite
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar när hustrun ska vakna så jag får lite kaffe
<realubot> God morgon.
<itmannen> realubot:  Hej du. Dags att sova snart ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Godmorgon! :)
<propus> ååhhh.. kan dom inte öppna affärn snart så man får sig nå snus.. :P
<itmannen> DÃ¥lig planering ?
<propus> jepp
<itmannen> Det är ett öde värre än döden att bli utan snus
 * itmannen laddar in dubbla snusar
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har kommit igång med webbutvecklingen och det går strålande! Designar just nu och är extremt nöjd.
<propus> undrar om man håller på bli för gammal.. finns fan inget spel nå mer som är roligt..
<Krawlezt> propus: Vad gillar du för spel?
<propus> inget nuförtiden.. men age of conan har vart en av favoriterna.
<Krawlezt> propus: Kolla på league of legends eller Heroes of Newerth.
<propus> Krawlezt: har redan kollat på dom.. inga kul spel.
<Krawlezt> League of legends kan endast spelas i Windows miljö dock är Heroes of Newerth för Linux/Windows men är svårare.
<Krawlezt> propus: www.Travian.se
<Krawlezt> Återkommer, ska äta
<kodein> kan man få lite kaffe, kanske?
<itmannen> Så är det återigen dags för dagen första uppdrag irl
 * antii kastar kaffe på kodein 
<kodein> yay
<Krawlezt> http://piclair.com/data/uun0y.jpg
<itmannen> Åter i den trygga hemmamiljön.
<Krawlezt> Trevligt, bara jag som mår extremt bra idag? :)
<Krawlezt> Känns riktigt skönt att vakna i tid och ha kommit igång med webbutvecklingen.
<itmannen> Gjorde ett fynd på blomsteraffären. En cymbidium för bara 525 kr. http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1094/20120509093546d.jpg
<Krawlezt> Lät lite dyrt, dock var den extremt fin itmannen!
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Det kostar att ligga på topp :)
<Krawlezt> Se till att sköta den dyra blomman, hade inte vart så roligt att se den dö när du har lagt ner så mycket pengar.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jag har gröna fingrar säga det
<itmannen> *sägs
<Krawlezt> Hehe, nice :)
<itmannen> Men jag tror jag vet varför jag har gröna fingrar. Jag är så gammal att det växer mossa på dom
<Krawlezt> Haha! :)
<Barre> itmannen: trevligt, speciellt intresserad av orkidéer?
<itmannen> Barre:  Nja inte enbart. Allt som växer gillar jag
 * Barre hade lägenheten full med olika sorters orkidé för 15-20 år sen :)
<itmannen> Jo vi har ett gäng olika
<itmannen> Otroligt vackra skapelser
<Barre> samtidigt som det är en utmaning (i alla fall de flesta sorter, inklusive cymbidium) :)
<propus> Purple haze, white widdow, low rider? ;-)
<Krawlezt> propus: Exakt det jag tänkte :) Sådana gröna fingrar jag har!
<propus> Krawlezt: hehe =)
<propus> Krawlezt: har du något projekt man kan få kolla på?
<Krawlezt> propus: jmwebb är väl det ändå, designas atm
<propus> ok
<itmannen> Barre: Jo nog kan det ses som en utmaning alltid
<propus> :)
<larsemil> god morgon!
<blippe> morsning
<blippe> Jag har ett dagis utanför förnstret som skriker "HAJEN" på min lediga dag... Sånt borde förbjudas!
<andol> blippe: En lösning är ju att du slutar ha lediga dagar? :)
<blippe> andol: det är givetvis helt korrekt, om än ej tillfredställande för alla parter.
<Krawlezt> propus: http://piclair.com/data/yv1tu.jpg
<propus> :-)
<Krawlezt> propus: Tycks?
<Krawlezt> Ska hitta en fin bakgrund också, tror du det blir bra?
<propus> Jofan :)
<larsemil> Krawlezt: starta företag?
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Haha, nej :) Det är väl något annat, vet faktiskt inte.
<larsemil> okej.
<larsemil> om någon har ett företag och vill ha lite småjobb inom webb så hör av er till mig. jag får småförfrågningar ibland som jag inte har tid med.
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Små föreningar, vad är det för slags hemsidor då? Jag har inget företag men har väl något annat. :)
<Krawlezt> propus har också, dock har han företag om jag inte har fel.
<larsemil> nej men det kan vara lite enklare saker. wordpressteman osv
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Jag kanske kan ställa upp på det.
<larsemil> men då behövs det att du har f-skattsedel så jag kan fakturera dig
<propus> Krawlezt: behöver du servrar så finns de hos mig :)
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Eh, det har jag inte, vad jag vet.
<Krawlezt> propus: Ska göra på localhost så här långt, vet faktiskt inte om jag vill ha upp hemsidorna jag skapar.
<propus> ok
<Krawlezt> Eh, drar nog upp senare. Ska inhandla domän men vet inte om jag ska inhandla webbhotell.
<propus> Krawlezt: webbhotell kan du få hyra hos mig billigt :)
<Krawlezt> Vad har du för servrar propus?
<propus> 5 st sunfire v20z
<Krawlezt> Sa mig ingenting, låter skit bra!
<propus> http://hcoop.net/~docelic/sunFIRE_V20z.jpg
<Krawlezt> Ok :)
<Krawlezt> free space: 853.78/927.53 GB (92%)
<Krawlezt> Kommer ta år att fylla den här!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon :)
<propus> God morgon.
<propus> Krawlezt: har du för lite warez på hårddisken? =)
<Krawlezt> Det är nog så :)
<madbearz> phnom: tjenna där eller
<madbearz> igår vare beta!
<larsemil> madbearz: inte beta på något spel väl? Man får bara spela spel om detä r sina egna. så jag hoppas du och spektre kommit till betastadiet av erat spel.
<madbearz> nej det ligger på is till nästa daldvlp
<madbearz> larsemil: ja det är mitt eget spel du vet
<Krawlezt> propus: Blir galen, min div'ar fungerar inte. Känner mig som en n00b!
<larsemil> divar är innehåll. de fungerar nog. är nog snarare din css som inte fungerar.
<Krawlezt> Vet inte, har hittat felet iaf.
<larsemil> coffe: ping
<coffe> larsemil,  pong
<larsemil> coffe: installerat centos som gäst i proxmox? VNC viewern fungerar inte
<coffe> den ska inte alls bry sig om OS , utan det är helt på proxmox lvl ..   hur fallerar det ?
<larsemil> coffe: larsemil.daladevelop.se/centos.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad utvecklar du för något då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min egna hemsida, jmwebb.
<realubot> Adress?
<Krawlezt> http://localhost/jmwebb/
<Krawlezt> :)
<larsemil> Krawlezt: funkar inte. *trollar*
<coffe> larsemil,  den missar att ändra storleken på fönstret.   .. jag hade startat vnc server rfån console .. och anv annan klient för att ansluta till den
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Haha! :)'
<realubot> Krawlezt: Aha.
<larsemil> coffe: hur gör man det då?
<larsemil> coffe: måste gå och äta men kommer sen
<coffe> larsemil,  ok.. ska hitta ..  minns inte i huvudet.
<larsemil> såg att du skrivit här coffe http://forum.proxmox.com/threads/7155-External-VNC-Client
<coffe> larsemil,  precis det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Loopia eller Binero rekommenderas. 89 resp. 69 kr/månad.
<Krawlezt> realubot: One.com :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock tveksamt om du behöver webbhotell.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Krawlezt: One har inte fått bra betyg i webbhotellsundersökningar.
<realubot> Men duger säkert till en personlig hemsida.
<Krawlezt> Nej, för det är billigast och har minst utrymme.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Som jag sa innan jag köpte datorn, kommer ta ett år för mig att fylla 1TB.
<Krawlezt> free space: 854.02/927.53 GB (92.1%)
<Krawlezt> 8% på 1månad :>
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Har du 100 mbit?
<Krawlezt> Nope, då hade det gott snabbt.
<Krawlezt> 1TB - 3månader
<Haffe> Skaffa, då går det väldigt väldigt fort.
<Krawlezt> Om jag nu kunde ha fiber/ADSL :(
 * Krawlezt drömmer sig bort.. .. ..
 * Krawlezt går i taket
<Haffe> Iofs. Jag har 100mbit och 2 TB disk.
<Haffe> Jag använder kanske 200 gb av det totalt.
<Krawlezt> Filmer/spel = 1TB < 3månader
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Det är inte så kul som det verkar, jag lovar.
<Krawlezt> 100/100 är det roligast som finns
<Krawlezt> Skulle aldrig gå ut
<Haffe> Det säger du i ungefär 5 månader.
<Haffe> Därefter är du uttråkad igen.
<Krawlezt> Verkligen inte
<Haffe> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Jag är proffs på spel
<Haffe> :)
<Krawlezt> Counter Strike 1.6 klipp, av mig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhg2VRsqX8I
<Krawlezt> Final i en turnering, skjuter rätt hårt :)
<coffe> glhf
<coffe> jag gillar verkligen inte alls networkmanager.
<maxjesy> Network and Sharing Center
<maxjesy> det är grejer!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<coffe> försöker fixa säker dns..
<maxjesy> hm, jobbigt när spel fryser
<maxjesy> Not responding, taskmanager not repsonding
<kodein> taskmanager är inget spel.
<kodein> det är blodigt allvar
<maxjesy> verkar som starta om datorn eller eventuellt logga ut är enda alternetivet
<maxjesy> brb
<maxjesy> sådärja!
<kodein> ja, ser man på
<blippe> r var det man brände iso:s i bash?
<whomee> dd if=blabla.iso of=/dev/cdrom
<whomee> typ
<whomee> med lite saker att ändra då
<blippe> hur kollar man om det är en dvd eller cdläsare?
<kodein> wodim
<kodein> blippe: det brukar vara en liten logga på enheten som säger typ vad det är för nåt
<larsemil> coffe: jag fattar ändå inte
<blippe> kodein: jag håller med, sony borde skjutas som inte gjorde den loggan så jag kan hitta  den.
<kodein> det finns många andra anledningar att inte köpa sony.
<coffe> larsemil,  ok.. hjälper så klart.. men du startar med den raden .. för den VM du vill kunna ansluta till
<larsemil> på servern? och sen ansluter jag med vilken klient som helst?
<coffe> larsemil,  ja ..
<coffe> det är vanlig vnc
<larsemil> coffe: nu fungerade det bra! tack
<coffe> larsemil,  vasse :)
<mvv> tja
<propus> tjo
<blippe> Finns det någon typ av gratis RedHat för studenter? (eller annat snikvariant som inte inbeblandar tpb och dess ilk?)
<kodein> mja, alltså
<kodein> centos är ju redhat - supportavtal
<kodein> det är i stort sett RHEL.
<mvv> känns som man har varit borta ett bra tag, när info om att redhat kostar. jävlar.
<blippe> jag trodde fedora var redhat community edition. Men Centos är alltså närmare?
<HeMan> blippe: CentOS eller Scintific Linux
<kodein> fedora är vad som blev av desktopvarianten av rödmössa
<HeMan> blippe: båda är väldigt lika RHEL
<kodein> redhat har ingen skrivbordsdistribution längre.
<mvv> kort fråga, kan jag få bort alla notifications ifrån pidgin på något smidigt sätt? den kommer i ubuntus "panel-notifications".
<HeMan> blippe: *Scientific
<blippe> ok.
<kodein> SL är också baserat på RHEL, ja.
<blippe> blir väl till att köpa den billigaste RHEL-licensen då. Det viktigaste i sammanhanget just nu verkar vara att det är stämplat från rätt leverantör.
<blippe> kodein: på deras sida har de två typer av skrivbordslicenser, Desktop och Workstation.
<kodein> ok, jag får backa på det påståendet.
<blippe> Desktop: 50usd/y , WS: 300usd/y
<blippe> 2.500 kr för billigaste licensen... CentOs here I come!
<andol> blippe: Är de explicita med skillnaden med Desktop och Workstation? Antal hästar?
<andol> blippe: Nevermind, hittade till sidan.
<blippe> andol: workstation så för man med ett IDE och kan vara superuser. Jag lästa inte så någrant
<blippe> "någrant" :D
<DrGrov> Hej
<DrGrov> Hur får jag bort Dropbox klieten från datorn? Kör 10.04.
<andol> blippe: Jo, så jag tolkar det också, även om jag har svårt att se hur de skulle kunna skilja sig åt vid "self support".
<Haffe> En suspensoar?
<DrGrov> Jag öppnade Synaptic och tog complete removal på Dropbox. Dock lämnar det en länk till Dropbox då jag kör "Run".
<DrGrov> Har jag fått bort det helt eller borde jag ännu försöka få bort det på något annat sätt?
<blippe> andol: jag tror inte det är meningen att man köper en lös desktop eller workstation-licens, utan mer att de är supplement till serverlicenser, därav kan de göra en poäng av support. Eller missförstod jag dig?
<blippe> DrGrov: "då du kör 'Run'" ?
<DrGrov> blippe: Alltså jag högerklickar med musen och väljer "Run Command". Skriver in Dropbox och det visar fortfarande någon länk till Dropbox synchronizer.
<blippe> DrGrov: som i alt-f2 ?
<DrGrov> blippe: Ja, alt+f2 :)
<blippe> DrGrov: jag gissar att det är en egen minnesgrej för "Kör...", finns det något med dropbox i  /usr/share/applications/ ?
<DrGrov> blippe: Jag skall kolla i /usr/share/applications
<DrGrov> Kan jag ta bort ~./home/Dropbox katalogen utan att tappa något?
<DrGrov> Jag har ju unlinkat datorn från accounten samt tagit bort Dropbox via Synaptic
<blippe> DrGrov: det låter tämligen säkert om du gjort de stegen, ja :D
<DrGrov> blippe: Ok, bra. Nu tog jag i Dropbox webbinterface också för säkerhets skull och unlinkade datorn.
<DrGrov> Nu skall jag enbart ta bort den där Dropbox katalogen. Ville enbart få in Dropbox klienten på datorn för att få sista steget för mina extra 23GB :)
<blippe> jag har gjort motsvarande misstag för u1, dvs tömt ~/Ubuntu\ One/ (genom en "rm -rf $HOME") när kontot fortfarande var kopplat. Ett snabbt mail och de trevliga killarna på canonical tog fram en backup. (och jag betalar fortfarande inte för tjänsten :P)
<blippe> När/Om det kommer en cli-daemon för u1 så blir jag så illa tvungen att börja betala...
<DrGrov> blippe: Bra att det löste sig :)
<DrGrov> Jag dubbelkollade nu, allting är i skick. Får enkelt ta bort Dropbox katalogen och allt fungerar.
<DrGrov> :)
<DrGrov> Återkommer senare
<DrGrov> Tack för hjälpen blippe :)
<blippe> Är det nu som man ska skratta elakt hemma i sin vrå?
<Barre> hahahaha
<nicklas__> tja, kommer ubuntu bli rullande?
<blippe> nicklas__: nej
<Markk> Varför skulle dom skippa ett system dom gillar?
<blippe> nicklas__: goggla på grumpy groundhog.
<arand> *Möjligtvis* att LTS kommer att bli mer uppdateringsbenägen på vissa punkter, men knappast rullande.
<einand> The Grumpy Groundhog Project aims to produce an "Ubuntu-derived" distribution containing a crack-of-the-day set of packages. This distribution will never actually be released, instead it will be in a state of perpetual development, representing the very cutting edge of upstream and distro packaging.
<einand> tråkigt att ni är så dåligt uppdaterade
<blippe> einand: ?
<arand> Hmm... så vad skiljer GG från Sid?
<blippe> arand: grumpy lades ner 2006?
<nicklas__> okej, vart hittar man denna, och hur lägger man till den?
<arand> Ah, sådå :)
<blippe> grumpy lades ner ganska omgående efter att man hittat på den.
<nicklas__> så ubuntu kommer ej att bli rullande alltså?
<blippe> 15:51:57         blippe | nicklas__: nej
<nicklas__> bra, då behöver man ej installera om vid senare tillfälle
<defektz> någon som har koll på om man kan skriva ut cadgrejer med något program?
<arand> nicklas__: Eh, hur menar du?
<nicklas__> ja, om man installerar ubuntu, o det senare kommer en rullande version
<arand> Hmm, kanske så ja. Men som sagt, mycket otroligt.
<einand> någon som vet om det blir strejk nu?
<nicklas__> kan man installera dropbox i kubuntu kde eller xubuntu xfce utan att få med nautilus o så, från pakethanteraren?
<einand> nicklas__: finns gui versioner
<blippe> einand: vilka ska strejka?
<einand> blev vist ingen strejk
<einand> http://svt.se/2.22620/1.2797008/i_dag_kan_det_bli_svart_i_rutan
<nicklas__> einand: jaså?
<nicklas__> einand: hur menar du?
<einand> läs länken
<blippe> nicklas__: OM det kommer en rullande version av ubuntu kommer de ha en uppgraderingsplan från den senaste skrivbordsversionen. Eller det var åtminstone vad de hade när de öppnade gumpy-repon. Man uppdaterade aldrig någontin, man ändrade i sources.list.
<nicklas__> ok
<nicklas__> jag är van att köra sabayon o gentoo nu, har långt tidigare kört (*)ubuntu, har tröttnat på att fixa med linux hela tiden dock nu, så byter tillbaka till nån enklare dist, blir nån ubuntu variant igen, o orkar inte installera om vid varje release
<blippe> nicklas__: chromiumOs !
<kodein> det har ju faktiskt gått att uppdatera istället för att ominstallera på sistone
<HeMan> det har jag iofs gjort sedan 4.04...
<blippe> HeMan: det är en bedrift. Speciellt som första var 4.10
<HeMan> blippe: okejdå, 4.10
<HeMan> blippe: innan det körde jag iofs debian som alltid har gått uppdatera
<HeMan> vad bör man få för prestanda ur tmpfs?
<HeMan> jag får bara ca 1.7 GB/s
<HeMan> iofs bara linjär läsning, aka dd
<kodein> vad säger bonnie då? ;)
<HeMan> nu kör jag iofs 8 st samtidiga och alla ger ca 1 GB/s
<nicklas__> hur pass mycket kan man ändra på unity, kan man ha en vanlig meny, kan man ändra om paneler o så, o kan man ha virtuella skrivbord, papperskorg o sånt i panelen?
<blippe> nicklas__: jag trodde du inte ville pilla :D
<nicklas__> jomen skrivbordet vill jag ha på mitt sätt sörru ;-)
<nicklas__> okej, men efter man har installerat och uppdaterat ubuntu, o om man aktiverar alla reposar i guit för det, inklusive proposed och backports, kan man få nya kärnor då, o om man får det, behöver man bygga om nvidia/ati drivisar, finns det nåt för ubuntu som för debians automatiska paket för det?
<nicklas__> och även, vad hände med offtopic kanalen, är den borttagen nu, har det kommit nån ny? o finns de nån offtopic kanal för svenska kubuntu kanalen?
<einand> nä, i stället är det tillåtet med offtopic i denna
<Markk> Jag äter kiwi.
<Markk> Omnomnom.
<blippe> /* ****************************
<blippe> Har någon suttit vid en thinkcentre m90z ?
<kodein> https://twitter.com/#!/DEVOPS_BORAT/statuses/118699200253923328
<inquizarus> Kan man kontrollera vilken version ett visst paket/package har genom terminalen? (nybörjare på linux här..)
<Markk> program --version
<Markk> Brukar fungera för det mesta.
<inquizarus> Ok tack
<Markk> Där du byter ut program mot namnet på programmet.
<Markk> :)
<inquizarus> Det funkade med "program" -v :)
<coffe> larsemil,  ping
 * einand installerar Photoshop CS6
<itmannen> Äntligen så är dagens uppdrag irl avklarade. Fy rackarn vilket tråkväder det är
<einand> itmannen: vad har du gjort för skoj idag då?
<itmannen> einand:  Inte speciellt mycket. Bara lekt lite med C64 samt ubuntu i en av plattorna
<einand> C64?
<itmannen> einand:  Commendore 64
<einand> ok
<itmannen> Nostalgitripp :)
<maxjesy> sämsta trippen
<maxjesy> :P
<einand> du har inte mycket annat att göra på dagarna, om du kallar det dagens irl?
<einand> enda jag trippar på är tår
<itmannen> einand:  Nä det var hemma. jag har haft vissa uppdrag ute också
<einand> ok :)
<einand> jag har faktiskt inte vart ute idag, ännu
<itmannen> Som varandes en sjukpensionär så är det inte så mycket att göra
<maxjesy> sämst väder, jag var och handlade lite mat och frön till dottern att plantera på ballkongen
<itmannen> Ska du inte förgro dom inne först
<_Trullo> bara kärringar som förgror
<itmannen> Det är för tidigt att driva upp ute ännu
<einand> planterar dottern mat?
<itmannen> Grönsaker räknas också till mat
<einand> nja, borde inte göra det
<itmannen> Men det gör det iaf
 * einand gillar photoshop cs6
<itmannen> I linux ?
<itmannen> Och fritt ?
 * itmannen tycker det lutar piratebay i kanalen
<itmannen> *luktar
<einand> Nej det är inte fritt, och inte linux denna gången
<einand> itmannen: Varför är du där inne?
<itmannen> einand:  Jag är inte där
<einand> varför luktar det piratebay då?
<itmannen> einand:  När du skriver cs6
<einand> Ja?
<einand> Varför skulle jag inte ha köpt det?
<itmannen> einand:  Tillåt mig tvivla
<einand> om jag kan köpa en kamera + tillbehör för nästan 25.000kr varför skulle jag då inte lägga 2450kr på photoshop
<itmannen> einand:  Kamera och tillbehör finns inte att ladda ned via PB
<einand> ser ändå ingen poäng med att mecka där
<itmannen> einand:  Jaja. D
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010628889/adobe-photoshop-cs6-win-eng-dvd-upg/
<einand> Roligare att vara stamkund hos dustin i stället
<Barre> einand: kostar inte PS CS6 mer än 2450?
 * itmannen läser inga länkar som handlar om win
<Barre> aahhh.. uppgradering....
<einand> Barre: ägde CS5 så blev en updatering, hade jag haft kvar mitt csn kort hade det kostat 1500kr nytt
<Barre> för mig kostar det en bit över 10.000 :(
<einand> Barre: isf köper du fel, kostar 8000kr annars ju
<itmannen> GÃ¥r det att uppgradera piratkopior ?
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010628888/adobe-photoshop-cs6-win-eng-dvd/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<Barre> einand: s/10.000/8.000/    =)
<Barre> för mycket för mig ialla fall...
<einand> Barre: men kör på elements då ligger på runt tusingen
<einand> nä 595kr
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010611383/adobe-photoshop-elements-10-win-swe-dvd/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<Barre> einand: senast jag tittade på elements så kunde den inte hantera lager, har det ändrats?
<einand> Barre: isf tänker jag på fel, tänker på den som är som photoshop fast man inte kan installera några egna plugins
<Barre> einand: http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/photoshop/f/elementscompare.htm :(
<mv_> allo
<Barre> för mycket lagerhantering som inte går... jag brottas vidare med gimp jag..
<coobra_> :D
<coobra_> tjenare folket :p
<einand> jag brukade tycka att photoshop var dyrt, sedan så lärde jag mig att hårdvaran kostar flera tusen procent mera
<mv_> hur går jag tillbaka mina menyer fäst vid applikationerna - istället förf att ha dom i panelen i ubuntu?=
<Barre> men en produkt blir ju inte billigare för att något annat är dyrare.. eller hur tänkter du?
<einand> nja, mer så så här, att mjukvaran kostar kanske bara 4% av den totala utrustningens pris
<mv_> någon som har en lösning till mig? stör min fina cairo-dock (
<mv_> :(
<einand> jag hade gärna sett Photshop vara billigare, men ser inte poängen med snåla in på det genom att gå till någon piratsajt
<Barre> missförstå mig rätt einand, när jag påstår att CS är dyrt är för att jag (och jag personligen) anser att det jag skulle nyttja CS för inte motiverar kostnaden. Alltså motsvarar inte värdet av vad CS erbjuder mig priset av produkten.. det är lika med dyrt. Oavsätt vad kamera, objektiv och annan kringutrustning kostar så måste jag ställa 8.000:- mot exempelvis semester, tjänstledighet, bensin i två månader för frugan, etc.etc. Jag har
<einand> Barre: var väl mer ett svar på itmannen än ditt.
<Barre> einand: jag förstår det, och du svarade på itmannen medans jag höll på att skriva =)
<einand> för mig är dyrt = ger inte större avkastning än investringen
<Barre> itmannen: att pirata produkten anser jag inte är ett alternativ för mig, GIMP räcker alldeles utmärkt för mina behov. Dock så önskade jag en bättre inegration med LightRoom för GIMP.
<einand> Barre: eller att Fritt Lightroom ;)
<Barre> einand: det var ungefär det jag försökte säga. avkastning är mindre än investering = dyrt....
<kodein> har du provat darktable något, förresten?
<Barre> einand: har inte hittat något som gör det lightroom gör ännu.. men jag har inga problem med att byta till ett fritt allternativ om så skulle finnas..
<einand> Barre: inte jag heller
<Barre> kodein: jag har kikat på det, och det är absolut intressant.. väntar med spänning på vad som händer med det projektet. Dark table är orsaken till att jag ännu inte uppgraderat till senaste versionen av lightroom ännu... det kan ju vara så att det mognar på några veckor (eller inte.....)
<kodein> haha
<einand> Barre: ärligtalat så har jag inte hittat något som gör det Adobes produkter gör, inte ens gimp
<kodein> det verkar ha gjorts rätt rejäla framsteg sedan jag tittade på det senast i alla fall
<einand> kodein: är ju i RC stadiet, så du kan ju kolla på funktioner redan nu, duger det inte köper du lightroom
<Barre> einand: jag är håller med, men det rammlar ner till samma sak igen. Värde vs. Kostnad. Jag anser inte att CS är prisvärt, jag anser att LightRoom är prisvärt. När darktable fyller mina behov så värderar jag om ifall lightroom är prisvärt
<einand> Barre: absolut
 * itmannen blev upptagen med en matleverans. Har det hänt något viktigt ?
<einand> jag gillar faktiskt win8 mer och mer
<larsemil> coobra_: pong!
<larsemil> neej
<larsemil> inte coobra_
<kodein> nån spoofar pingpaket!
<larsemil> mmm
<coobra_> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> jag skyller på coffe
<larsemil> coobra_: feltab!
<coobra_> bussigt
<coobra_> :D
<Barre> larsemil: du pingar coffe precis efter han går off-line... det är tajming det :P
<larsemil> Barre: jag har ju ignore på joins och parts i den här kanalen så ser inte sånt. :D
<kodein> ett tveeggat svärd att ignorera PARTS JOINS
<Barre> poetiskt...
<larsemil> han är så finurlig kodein
<larsemil> söt
<larsemil> och djup
<larsemil> en riktig mjukis.
<kodein> ni får mig att rodna, min gode man
<kodein> *kjamiz*
<larsemil> sen har han en mörk sida.
<larsemil> med kodein, kärnvapen etc
<Barre> ååå så sockersött det blev... måste trolla in lite surt i kanalen...
<Barre> vim är bättre än emacs
<larsemil> Barre: är väl inte att trolla när man säger sanningen?
<larsemil> därimot gör dell bättre storagearrays än hitachi.
<Barre> larsemil: bra där... jag tände glöden och du blåser... I like it... i like it alooooot
<Barre> larsemil: dell gör inga storage arrays.... :P
<larsemil> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/pvaul/topics/en/learn_storage_das?c=us&l=en&cs=555
<Barre> det spelar ingen roll hur mycket läppstift du kletar på en gris, det kommer fortfarande vara en gris...
<Barre> larsemil: dell gör inga storage arrays.... :P
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> jag vet inget om det. det var okvalificerat troll
<Barre> hahaha.... och jag tände till direkt
<einand> min kamera har pajat :(
<Barre> :/ vad har gott sönder då?
<einand> upp knappen fungerar inte
<einand> märkte det häromdagen, men så börja den fungera igen
<einand> så la den av idag med
<Barre> dags för service, borde vara gratis att åtgärda. tråkigt att bli av med utrustnnen under tiden bara
<einand> går ju på garantin, förutsätter jag
<einand> och bara för det börja den fungera
<Barre> precis. jag råkade bryta av min inbyggda blixt när jag skulle dra upp den ur kameraväskan lite för hastigt (en Nikon), lämnade in den för lagning och fick en halvmeter lång lista på saker de fixat och förbättrat, inklusive blixten. Allt gick på garantin, det var en glad överaskning..
<Barre> misstänker att de har sjukt bra marginaler på sina produkter =)
<einand> klart att dom har
<einand> rätt nöjd faktiskt, fri service i 2 år
<einand> Barre: vilken modell var det du hade nu igen
<Barre> p90
<einand> undrar om det inte är mjukvarufel till varför min knapp slutar fungera
<einand> Barre: tror du nikon blir sura, om man har en hackad mjukvara installerad?
<larsemil> sura och sura, de kanske menar att det är anledningen
<larsemil> till att knappen inte funkar
<khem_> halloj
<larsemil> hej
<khem_> larsemil: :-)
<khem_> nagon av er som har lite erfarenhet av Samba under Ubuntu ?
<khem_> vill dela ut hem kataloger till inloggade anvandare bland annat.
<khem_> inte rort Samba, eller SMB protokollet overhuvudtaget tidigare.
<einand> larsemil: tror inte det, enda den gör är att låsa upp "oändlig" video inspelning
<Barre> einand: ingen aning faktiskt.... men det kan vara så att garantin inte gäller
<einand> Barre: får väl slänga in orginal mjukvaran innan då
 * itmannen hoppas han orkar vara vaken och se på trädgårdsonsdag på TV
<larsemil> svårt att välja idag när det är hockey!
<itmannen> Svårt att välja ? valet är givet :) Blommor och blader
 * Barre sätter sig och glor på Game of thrones istället
<larsemil> Barre: bröst och svärd! när man kan se hockey!?
<Barre> precis.. bröst och Svärd.... och bröst!
<blippe> khem_: vill du inte göra något mer esoteriskt än så är det i stort sätt bara följa vilken guide som helst på internet, alternativt läsa konfigurationsfilen /etc/samba/smb.conf och ändra i den därefter.
<khem_> ok
<blippe> khem_: sedan lägger du till användare med "sudo smbpasswd [username]". Tyvärr går det inte att använda linux egna lösenordshantering i windowsnätverk så det är ett lager ovanför.
<khem_> ah
<khem_> thx
<blippe> khem_: det bästa alternativet är antagligen att först försöka med /etc/samba/smb.conf och skita i guider. :P
<khem_> det har du helt ratt i
<khem_> gillar att lara mig nya saker
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398906_10150786159657997_583277996_9536614_2083419185_n.jpg
<blippe> khem_: jag menade mer i linjen med att guider kan vara gamla/felaktiga och sådant har en förmåga att ansamlas i guider där de följer varandra mer än i dokumentationen.
<blippe> värst skulle det vara om dokumentationen inte stämmer. :P
<khem_> det ocksaQ
<khem_> :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  o du store välkommen
<Ezim> swecarp, :) hej master.
<swecarp> det var ett bra tips som jag fick av dig gällande mad disten
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerade bra?
<Ezim> härligt. :)
<swecarp> ja sådär kan inte skapa anslutning till det trådlösa nätverket säger att jag inte har rättigheter
<Ezim> swecarp, konstigt.
<Ezim> swecarp, har du kollat grupp tillbehörighet?
<Ezim> vet ej hur man kollar det med openbox wm
<swecarp> nej
<Ezim> swecarp, kör den nm-tools eller wicd?
<swecarp> hittar ingen där du hanterar användare och rättigheter
<swecarp> Ezim,  nu måste jag ju starta upp den
<Ezim> swecarp, starta upp vad?
<swecarp> laptopen altså
<Ezim> swecarp, jaha. okej. kolla om det är nm-tools eller wicd.
<Ezim> tror att wicd i sådana lägen kan vara bättre
<kodein> är det inte typ samma kodbas?
<swecarp> hur gör jag det
<Ezim> kodein, har ej kollat på kodbasen.
<Ezim> swecarp, gör vad?
<Ezim> tryck på nätverksikonen. eller högerklicka få fram info.
<Ezim> annars brukar kommando svaret nm-tools ge svar
<Ezim> har du nm-tools installerad märker du :)
<swecarp> ezim nm
<Ezim> swecarp, vad får du för info när du kör kommandot?
<Ezim> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ezim> swecarp, :) sover du?
<swecarp> Ezim,  i terminal skriver jag nm-tools  det säger inte ett skit annat än att det finns i network manager
<Ezim> swecarp, :) installera wicd och därefter avinstallera nm-tools
<Ezim> starta om laptopen
<Ezim> problemet löst :P
<swecarp> ok lite hjälp med det tack
<Ezim> gnome network manager bör den heta
<Ezim> ta bort den
<swecarp> får ju köra det via term
<Ezim> installera wicd/wicd-gtk
<Ezim> swecarp, prova: sudo apt-get install wicd wicd-gtk
<Ezim> sudo apt-get remove nm-tools
<Ezim> sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome
<Ezim> kanske heter så
<swecarp> Ezim,  sista alternativet funkade för remove
<Ezim> swecarp, :) grattis.
 * swecarp väntar spänt på att reliken skall boota om
 * Ezim håller tummarna. så swecarp kan köra vågen hemma :P.
<Ezim> för er som kör 11.10 finns ppa för gimp 2.8 samt dess plugins
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6enXMZahY4 kanalens dos av kurdisk musik.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Finns även för 12.04
<Ezim> :) kurdiska låter har en lång förspel med musik
<Ezim> itmannen, jepp. förr var det beroende problem för 11.10 ppa dvs.
<Ezim> 1:20 min om ni vill börja lyssna på låten :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Förspel är en överskattad aktivitet
<Ezim> itmannen, :) kurdiska låtar börjar oftast med tembur (typ som gitarr) i början nästan 1 min
<Ezim> eller någon annan traditionell kurdisk/mellanöstern instrument
<itmannen> Ezim:   Jo jag har märkt det
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du behöver förspel. annars hur ska du behaga din dam?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Behaga ? Tror du jag är en fjolla :D
<Ezim> itmannen, haha bara du blir tillfredställd? :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Pang på rödbetan bara så man får göra något trevligt fort
<Ezim> itmannen, som homer dvs sova? :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Typ det ja :)
<Ezim> itmannen, haha du är så skön filur till farbror
<Ezim> :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Eller testa någon ny dist. Mycket roligare
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är dig allt lik.
<Ezim> itmannen, ska jag ge dig tips om en spännande dist?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Gärna det
<Ezim> den som utvecklade linux mint debian hoppa av och starta en egen
<Ezim> solus os
<itmannen> Ny ?
<Ezim> :) den är rc4
<Ezim> tror du kommer gilla den
<Ezim> gnome också
<itmannen> Ok. tack för tips. Detta ska utforskas snarast
<Ezim> http://solusos.com/
<Ezim> hade :) kubuntu inte varit så grym. hade jag nog testat.
<Ezim> sedan finns mageia som länge tilltalat mig. har bara testat live-session en ggr.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hm Bara en 32 bitars av Solus
<Ezim> itmannen, tror 64-bitars kommer ut om någon vecka
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ok
<Ezim> :P du kan då testa mageia under tiden
<Ezim> om du jätte gärna vill ha 64-bitars
<Ezim> +4 gb ram då är 64-bitars på sin plats
<Ezim> annars känns onödigt köra 64-bitars
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag har ca 6 gb ram
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kör hela byn vågen?
<Ezim> itmannen, testa mageia då. den är också rc nu.
<Ezim> dvs ej stable ännu :P
<swecarp> nej
<itmannen> Ezim:  Gillar inte stable :)
<Ezim> swecarp, funka det inte?
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag testar med en 32 i Oracle VB först
<swecarp> får sätta mig och konfiga endag routern fins med i listan men kan inte ansluta
<Ezim> swecarp, gör så.
<Ezim> itmannen, coolt. gör så. :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  vad är det som inte funkar ?
<Ezim> itmannen, solus os är också debian baserad. :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo jag såg det
<itmannen> Laddar ned
<Ezim> itmannen, :) gör så. tacka mig sedan.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo det ska jag göra. Om jag gillar det
<swecarp> min anslutning till det trådlösa nätverket med min lapptop
<itmannen> swecarp:  I Mad ?
<Ezim> itmannen, den kan vara för stabil för din smak :).
<swecarp> yes
<Ezim> http://solusos.com/blog/2012/05/solusos-eveline-32-bit-released/
<Ezim> :) jaha den är final.
<Ezim> du kommer ha skoj itmannen
<itmannen> Fariken vad ni ger mig arbete. Sluta nu :D
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
<swecarp> itmannen,  Ezim  börjar bli som philip5 väldigt lat
<Ezim> swecarp, :).
<swecarp> vi skall testa allt och fixa sedan kommer han och tar äran
<Ezim> swecarp, haha :). jag håller ju er i handen genom er resa.
<itmannen> Vilken tröst :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  det finns en dist till som är lättviktig http://bodhilinux.com/
<swecarp> jaja
<Ezim> :) ni gubbar är goa i bollen
<itmannen> ;)
<swecarp> tyst Ezim  barn skall vara tysta när dom äldre pratar
<itmannen> Bra carpen. säg ifrån på skarpen
<Ezim> swecarp, :) sant. det är därför jag skriver :P.
<swecarp> Ezim,  det blir nog som jag sa sist att du får fixa lappen när vi träffast
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe.
<Ezim> :P kanske routern inställningar du behöver pilla med?
<itmannen> swecarp: lappen. är det mig ni SKRIVER om
<kaj____> tja
<Ezim> kaj____, tjenis.
<kaj____> Jag skulle behöva lite hjälp :)
<swecarp> nej itmannen  det är laptopen
<itmannen> swecarp: Jag med dig skmta apriloo
<itmannen> *skämta
<kaj____> jag försöker installera nvidia drivers på min laptop
<Ezim> kaj____, bring it on. våra två skarpa hjärnor swecarp och itmannen kommer hjälpa dig.
<kaj____> och den säger att jag måste stänga stänga nvidia x-server först
<itmannen> Ezim: Toker
<kaj____> hur gör jag de.
<Ezim> swecarp och itmannen vad säger ni om kaj____ problem :)?
<swecarp> Ezim,  det trådlösa funkade tidigare med  crunch bafg linux så inget fel i roytern
<kaj____> precis lyckas klura ut hur man tar sig in i root och köra en .run fil
<kaj____> :)
<kaj____> jag är newb med andra ord :)
 * Ezim vill se hur itmannen och swecarp kommer ge support. hämtar fram popcorn. :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag är tyvärr dummare än tåget. Och har aldrig hat problem med nvidia
<Ezim> swecarp, vad säger du?
<swecarp> kaj____,  kör du ubuntu eller
<Ezim> bra start swecarp :).
<itmannen> :D
<kaj____> swecarp,  japp
<kaj____> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, :) tips. kaj____ skrev .sh fil, med andra ord har kaj____ försökt installera nvidia drivrutiner från nvidias hemsida. istället för jockey.
 * itmannen tycker ezim är taskig
<kaj____> jag har inte försökt att installera direkt från ividias hemsida ?
<kaj____> :D
<swecarp> Ezim,  nu fattar jag inget  ge mig ett skrivar problem
 * Ezim tycker inte kaj____ borde installera nvidia drivrutiner från nätet utan vad ubuntu tillhandahåller. finns specialfall då man kanske behöver hämta från nvidias hemsida.
<Ezim> kaj____, hur installerade du nvidia drivrutinerna?
<Ezim> mha sh-fil?
<kaj____> jag drog ner filen direkt
<Ezim> kaj____, från och med hjälp av vad?
<kaj____> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.49.run heter den
<itmannen> nividias drivisar för funkar utan att jag behöver ladda hem något extra. 210 Silent
<Ezim> kaj____, :) där har du ditt problem.
<Ezim> du försökt installera från nätet.
<kaj____> nej ? jag laddade ju ner den först
<kaj____> :)
<Ezim> kaj____, fungerade inte 295.40 som ubuntu kommer med?
<Ezim> kaj____, :) kör du verkligen ubuntu?
<kaj____> japp, 12.04
<Ezim> itmannen, jepp för jockey automatisk detekterar oftast helt korrekt om det behövs nvidia current eller nvidia legacy drivrutiner.
<swecarp> kaj____,  det är inte kubuntu
<Ezim> kaj____, du förstår jag inte varför du har dragit ner en sh-fil.
<Ezim> *då och inte du
<kaj____> men xbmc-media server startar inte, säger att jag inte har open-gl
<kaj____> :D
<Ezim> kaj____, inte konstigt när drivrutinen ej är installerad korrekt.
<Ezim> :)
<kaj____> men vafan :)
<Ezim> kaj____, du har givit dig själv onödigt mycket jobb.
<kaj____> hur menar du ?
<Ezim> om inte ubuntus egna drivrutiner för 295.40 fungerar så fungerar de jag kör 295.33.
<Ezim> kaj____, det är svårare installera nvidia "the debian" way för newbies än "the ubuntu way".
<kaj____> jag körde faktiskt debian först men de fick jag ge upp
<kaj____> så installerade ubuntu istället
<kaj____> :D
<Ezim> kaj____, :) då har du debian skadan när det kommer till installera nvidia drivrutiner.
<kaj____> men hur installerar jag the ubuntu way då ? :D
<Ezim> kaj____, om du installerat debian och nvidia drivrutiner då bör du rimligtvis kunna avinstallera drivrutiner
<Ezim> du är då heller ingen newbies enligt mig :). om du inte gillar skämta med andra.
<Ezim> kaj____, :) gillar du troll?
<kaj____> japp
<Ezim> kaj____, :) förstår det.
<kaj____> men det installerade sig själv
<kaj____> jag är kass
<Ezim> kaj____, helt omöjligt att den installerade sh filer av sig själv.
<kaj____> skitsamma, jag har troll i datorn
<kaj____> men hur installerar jag nvidiadrajvers i ubuntu ?
<Ezim> kaj____, vill ej vara spydig, men du verkar ej vara ärlig.
<kaj____> haha men vaafaaan! :)
<Ezim> kaj____, med något som heter hårdvarudrivrutiner
<kaj____> varför skulle jag ljuga om det ?
<Ezim> kaj____, för det du kommit med kan ej ske.
<kaj____> vad är det som jag har skrivit som ej kan ske ?
<Ezim> :) ska man dra en godnatt-saga kan man åtminstone se till att den är lite mer trovärdig.
<Ezim> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.49.run heter den
<kaj____> som jag försöker installera ja
<Ezim> kaj____, ja, och varför ska du installera när jockey-gtk redan har gjort jobbet åt dig?
<Ezim> om ubuntu nu efter installation ej har installerat drivrutiner för ditt grafikkort
<kaj____> för att den säger att jag inte har open-gl installerat
<Ezim> så brukar hårdvarudrivrutiner ploppa fram och rekommendera installation
<kaj____> okej, men varför stödjer inte min laptop opengl då ?
<itmannen> Helt rätt ezim
<Ezim> kaj____, eftersom du försökt installera sh och misslyckats. vilket innebär att drivrutiner ej är korrekt installerad.
<Ezim> kaj____, var ditt problem att ubuntus rekommenderade drivrutiner ej hade bra stöd för opengl för ditt kort?
<kaj____> så kan det vara
<swecarp> Ezim,  det jag kom att tänka på var bugen i kde4,8,3 som drabbar nvida
<Ezim> swecarp, buggen är 295.40 är ett känt problem
<itmannen> Typiskt KDE :)
<Ezim> fungerar om man uppgraderar till 295.39 eller kör äldre versionen 295.3...
<kaj____> ska jag slänga datorn i väggen och skaffa mig en annan hobby tycker ni ?
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> itmannen, :) inte kde problem. om du ej tror kolla på alla jag hjälpt på forumet.
<Ezim> kaj____, :) absolut inte. du kan börja med att inte vara taskig mot dig själv.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ok. Men inget problem jag märkt av i ubuntu
<Ezim> itmannen, gäller ej alla kort.
<itmannen> Ezim: Aha
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> hund prommenad  på gång
<kaj____> ubuntu är de mest nybörjarvänliga operativsystemet eller ?
<Ezim> kaj____, absolut 1 av dom i alla fall.
<itmannen> Utan tvekan
<Ezim> sedan om det är den mest nybörjarvänliga kan diskuteras
<kaj____> debian var faktiskt riktigt klurit
<Ezim> dock utan tvivel med störst community/support
<Ezim> kaj____, debian är gudomligt bra :).
<kaj____> kanske får plocka dram amigan igen
<Ezim> kaj____, :) du har kört amigan och kallar dig newbies?
<kaj____> på linux och har inte använt den på flera år
<Ezim> :) då lärde jag mig nog cykla :P
<kaj____> har en rätt vass amiga i källaren
<Ezim> coolt.
<itmannen> kaj____:  En fundering. Varför har du alla dessa understreck i ditt nick
<Ezim> kaj____, som sagt du installerar nvidia drivrutiner med hårdvarudrivrutiner
<kaj____> a1200t cybervision ppc 8gb hd 2 mb ram
<Ezim> efter installation kommer den rekommendera dig starta om
<kaj____> 060
<Ezim> sedan :) är det bara arbeta vidare
<Ezim> itmannen, för det är populärt på irc :).
<kaj____> det kan man säga att det är.
<itmannen> tämligen onödigt kanske
<Ezim> itmannen, alla är ju inte född lika cool som dig. andra måste ta till andra knep :P.
<kaj____> men varför finns det inga drivers som det är att dubbelklicka på
<kaj____> sen installeras det
<Ezim> kaj____, :) ubuntu gillar enkelklick och sedan accepterar med det.
<kaj____> >:]]
<kaj____> har en fråga till
<Ezim> kaj____, kör på. :)
<kaj____> jag blir väl snart idiotförklarad
<kaj____> men kairodocks
<kaj____> cairodocks kanske det heter.
<kaj____> kör ni det?
<itmannen> Japp
<kaj____> kan man ta bort den vanliga "startmenyn" och bara köra de ?
<Ezim> kaj____, http://imgur.com/HHCNE
<kaj____> och hur får jag de i autostart
<Ezim> :) så enkelt är det att installera nvidia drivrutiner i ubuntu
<itmannen> Bara att välja att starta vid boot
<kaj____> du får det att låta som enkelt :)
<itmannen> det räe nekelt. Högerklicka i docky
<itmannen> *är enkelt
<kaj____> haha
<itmannen> Måste nog tända en lampa
<kaj____> det var lätt faktiskt
<kaj____> men kan man ta bort den vanliga menyn då ?
<kaj____> den behövs väl inte när man kör med cairodocks
<itmannen> Jodå. den ör borta via Myunity hos mig
<itmannen> Eller om man vill så kan den bara döljas
<kaj____> men man har ingen nytta utav den egenligen ?'
<itmannen> Nja. jag har då inte det. Men det är en smaksak
 * Ezim förstår inte de som kör cario-dock när ubuntu kommer med unity :).
<kaj____> vad heter den ?
<kaj____> ligger under desktop eller ?
<itmannen> Du måste installera den vis software center
<kaj____> jo jag har allt installerat den sörrö
<kaj____> :D
<Ezim> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/new-dell-ubuntu-ultrabooks-a-step-in-the-right-direction-for-linux-support/
<orrebo> Tja. Nån här som har en länk till hur man skapar en bootable usb-sticka via terminalen? Har tappat bort länkarna jag haft tidigare.
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag håller på att bli trött
<kaj____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659391
<kaj____> orrebo,
<itmannen> Det har varit en hård dag att nästan inte gjort något vettigt alls
<kaj____> itmannen,  hur lite mer exakt finns den valmöjligheten att ta bort menyn ? :D
<orrebo> Har kollat där men tycker inte att jag hittar nå riktigt. Ska in med windows på en burk.
<Ezim> orrebo, sudo dd if=/path/to/the/downloaded/iso of=/path/to/the/USB/device
<orrebo> Tackar :)
<Ezim> orrebo, np.
<itmannen> Exakt ? Det finns i menyn att dölja
<kaj____> jo det vet jag men att ta bort den helt
<kaj____> i myunity
<Ezim> bör det inte finnas i systeminställningar att dölja dockan?
<swecarp> Ezim,  tacka vet jag kubuntu där gör man en panel som man vill haden
<Ezim> swecarp, :).
<Ezim> go go kubuntu :P
<kaj____> vad är kubuntu då ?
<kaj____> :D
<itmannen> Nä nu måste gubben lägga sig. Ha de gott kanalen
<blippe> kaj____: det 'r en sekundär variant av ubuntu.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kolla denna http://i.imgur.com/psj0r.png
<Ezim> itmannen, redan? :)
<blippe> gonatt tmi
<blippe> *toni
<Ezim> swecarp, riktigt snyggt. alltifrån temat, ikoner.
<itmannen> Ezim: Gammal och trött du vet. Och så lider jag av detta förb...  pollen
<itmannen> '
<swecarp> Ezim,  tackar
<kaj____> nice
<Ezim> itmannen, tror jag har pollen. varit förkyld ett tag nu.
<kaj____> jag har brudar och grejer som bakgrund men det gillade inte frugan
<itmannen> Vi ses kanalen
<kaj____> så nu har jag en helt svart bakgrund
<kaj____> :(
<Ezim> haha så kan det också gå.
<itmannen> blippe:  Det samma när det blir din tur
<kaj____> Ezim,  jag har inget där i den listan som behöver installeras
<kaj____> allt ska fungera men det var samma med myunity funkade bara i 2d som jag förstod
<Ezim> kaj____, jag kör ej ubuntu med unity.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du har kde-style gurun. din nya titel.
<Ezim> *du är
<swecarp> Ezim,  tqackar skall fixa lite bygga ett eget tema som jag vill ha det med en snygg bakgrund
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du kanske ska joina kubuntu art-team?
<swecarp> jag gillar oftast dom lite mörkare temana eller åt en gråton
<Ezim> swecarp, samma här.
<Ezim> behagligare för ögat
<swecarp> Ezim, har en snygg bild som kanske du skulle gilla  kolla denna http://i.imgur.com/lQRgs.jpg
<Ezim> swecarp, riktigt snyggt.
<swecarp> skall bara fixa lite panel färger  så kommer det temat vara bra
<Ezim> du har underbar smak för hur saker ska se ut
<swecarp> tackar
<Ezim> swecarp, du :) är bra på pimpa till skrivbordet.
<Ezim> swecarp, hur mycket system uppdateringar har du fått sedan du installera kubuntu?
<Ezim> dvs sedan den blev skarp
<swecarp> många
<swecarp> Ezim,  det har varit många upp dateringar både system samt åprogram
<Ezim> swecarp, riktigt nice.
<Ezim> :) innebär kubuntu folket ej varit på latsidan
<Ezim> :) då kan jag njuta av 12.04.1 som jag gjort med 11.10
<Ezim> itmannen, wb. frugan slängde ut dig från sovrummet?
<swecarp> den är så mycket bättre tycker jag
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice.
<Ezim> swecarp, är många av de problem jag nämnde med kubuntu 11.10 eller rättare sagt brister återgärdade i 12.04?
<swecarp> många problem som jag har upplevt är borta endel saker har blivit lättare
<swecarp> ok nu skall jag sova godnatt
<mv_> aloha..
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * Nafallo got 12.04-dansen
 * Nafallo gör 12.04-dansen
<Nafallo> 23:01:14 -!- Irssi: Client: irssi 0.8.15 (20100403 1617)
<blippe> Nafallo: kommer det där vara ett återkommande tema? I så fall är jag på!
<Nafallo> nje... jag uppgraderade nyss min ircbox. det kommer inte handa igen :-P
<realubot> Yo!
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> nån som kör senaste kubuntu här? och provat calligra? är det lika bra som libreoffice, har alla funktioner, inklusive fullt ms support? nya kubuntu kommer ju med calligra så...
<nicklas_> förresten, håller philip5 fortfarande på med sin repos?
<realubot> nicklas_: Det tror jag at han gör.
<realubot> nicklas_: Men han råkade ut för ett datorhaveri så han kanske ligger lite efter... :|
<K350> Är synskadad och behöver hjälp med att se en verifikationsbild - någon?
<Krawlezt> propus: Ville du se vad LoL var för slags spel? Ska stream det inom kort!
<K350> Krawlezt: skulle du kunna hjälpa mig att se vad det står på en verifikationsbild?
<Krawlezt> K350: Huh?
<propus> Krawlezt: jag har spelat lol tidigare..
<Krawlezt> http://www.own3d.tv/Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> :>
<K350> ja om du kan se vad som står på bilden?
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-10
<realubot> einand: Se vad ni har gjort: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.938771-dyrbar-vecka-utan-kontroller
<realubot> "Kontrollanterna överskred inte sina befogenheter när de grep Jeanette Halldin i samband med en biljettkontroll nyligen.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Och: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.938827-utredning-friar-kontrollanter
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<kodein> god morgon, kosmonauter
<blippe> vad kostar en sms-biljett i göteborg?
<kodein> beror lite på vart du ska: http://www.vasttrafik.se/sv/Priser--Produkter/Fardbevis-och-priser/Kontantbiljetter/
<kodein> och vilken tid på dygnet
<kodein> det var nog den här sidan jag avsåg länka till, förresten: http://www.vasttrafik.se/Priser--Produkter/Fardbevis-och-priser/Kontantbiljetter/Enkelbiljett-SMS/
<blippe> så varje helanställd kontrollant måste förhindra ca 1500 tjuvåkningar (genom sin blotta existens, inte genom fysiskt ingripande) varje månad...
<blippe> 22*1500=33 000kr, minus arbetsargivter blir nånstans mellan 20-25kkr
<blippe> Lyckas de med detta?
<itmannen> Idag så se det ut som himlen ramlat ned på backen
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. Vad ska jag fylla denna dag med för onödigt ?
<Haffe> Masturbation och strypning av små djur.
<itmannen> Har inga små djur hemma
<kodein> blir det inte monotont i längden?
<Haffe> Du får ge dig ut och fånga lite ekorrar eller något.
<kodein> man kommer ju känna sig nödgad att gå över till större djur
<kodein> typ kapybaror
<itmannen> det finns några ekorrar vid garaget. Dom skulle jag kunna locka in
<kodein> jag såg en piggelunk igår kväll
<itmannen> Igelkott ?
<kodein> ja
<itmannen> Nu ska jag ut ett tag. Sköt er snyggt under min bortavaro
<kodein> Guest96783: byta gästnummer?
<spixx> Morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<kimsebub> nån som kan förklara för mig varför datorn hittar de trådbundna n'tverket men inte de trådlösa? är ny på ubuntu/linux
<realubot> kimsebub: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<realubot> kimsebub: Kontrollera först genom att högerklicka på nätverksikonen i panelen att du har aktiverat wireless och inte bara trådbundet Internet.
<realubot> Därefter kan du följa stegen i guiden om det inte hjälper att aktivera trådlöst genom att välja det när du högerklicka på nätversksikonen i panalen.
<realubot> *panelen
<kimsebub> det har jag kollat och det är aktiverat...kan det inte vara så att man måste installera drivrutinerna manuellt?
<realubot> kimsebub: I värsta fall är det så men då borde du hitta en bugg eller något om att man måste installera drivrutinen manuellt om du googlar på produkt-id:t enligt guiden.
<kimsebub> har installerat ubuntu på en laptop och på den finns det en knapp man kan  trycka på och av de trådlösa men jag har prova allt..men ska testa guiden få se om det händer nått
<realubot> kimsebub: Om det inte krävs att du gör det så är det en onödig lösning som dessutom riskerar att göra att du tappar nätverket igen när kärnan uppdateras.
<realubot> Jag pratar om att manuellt installera drivrutinen alltså. Normalt behöver man inte installera drivrutinen manuellt. Titta i programmet hårdvarudrivrutiner om Ubuntu föreslår någon drivrutin till ditt nätverkskort. Annars borde det inte krävas.
<realubot> Steg 1 är oavsett vilket att ta reda på vilket trådlöst nätverkskort du har och sedan googla på produkt-id:t och Ubuntu 12.04 eller kanske t.o.m. 11.10 eller något.
<kimsebub> jag får tacka för svaret håller på att gå igenom guiden nu så jag åter kommer med resultat...
<larsemil> andol: aj äm still häppy with maj njuv kibård!
<realubot> kimsebub: Återkom här i kanalen och om ingen svarar här så kan du alltid skapa en tråd i ubuntu-se.org-forumet där du frågar om hur du ska få trådlösa att fungera. Glöm då inte att posta en länk till pastebin som guider visar.
<realubot> *guiden
<andol> larsemil: naijs
<mewmin> W 21
<Haffe> Vilken version av CoH är det man ska köpa?
<Haffe> GoTY?
<blippe> Håller på att uppdatera en 11.10 till 12.04 och den fastnar konstant.
<blippe> nu har den blivit en 12.04 men paketen är i olag och man måste köra "sudo dpkg --configure -a", men den fastnar vid typ 12 paket (som t.ex. kernel) och man måste ctrl-c för att låta den gå vidare.
<blippe> vad sjutton ska jag göra?
<blippe> det är ju inte så att jag vågar köra en reboot och se hur långt den kommer...
<larsemil> vad står i syslog och dmesg? står det något om varför den stannar?
<Haffe> Har du prövat sudo apt-get -f install?
<blippe> -f install kräver sudo dpkg --configure -a som fastnar
<blippe> syslog är full av roliga meddelande om att udevtimeout: killing 'ata_id --export /
<blippe> -
<blippe> Bäh, kopplade ur den externa hårddisken och det löper på som det ska...
<larsemil> :)
<blippe> lätt skräckslagen var jag dock...
<Barre> go' midda gött fölk
<andol> godagens
<andol> ...ifall jag nu kvalar in i den mängden :)
<Barre> men det gör du ju
<larsemil> middag. ah borde äta lite mat
<larsemil> Barre: ska jag skicka ner ogg åt dig så du får fiber lite snabbare?
<Barre> larsemil: det vore något... tänk om det gick bara..
<larsemil> de andra som ska blåsa kommer dit och då är det redan klart. ;)
<Barre> tror i.o.f.s. inte att det går fortare för det, det skal liksom kopplas in på andra sidan också, och det är inte samma personer/företag som blåser fibern..
<larsemil> han kan allt. tar sig in överallt.
<larsemil> han nämnde något om att han kan skicka sig själv i en fiberkabel
<hume> hello....jag har ett problem med mysql: jag försöker radera ett antal tabeller via phpmyadmin men får ett felmeddelande: #1217 - Cannot delete or update a parent row: a foreign key constraint fails. Nåt tips om hur jag ska göra?
<larsemil> ta bort den andra nyckeln
<larsemil> det kan t.ex vara att två tabeller är länkade via en unik nyckel
<larsemil> då kan det klaga ibland
<hume> larsemil, yes... hur hittar jag den och hur tar jag bort den med phpmyadmin? eller kan du hjälpa mig göra det med CLI?
<larsemil> hume: har för mig att det står om man öppnar upp strukturen för tabellen i phpmyadmin
<hume> larsemil, öppnar jag strukturen för tabellen så ser jag alla fälten. men inget om key eller foreign key...?
<hume> larsemil, alternativ idé: kan jag exportera hela databasen, minus de tabeller jag inte vill ha med? eller gör den samma check då....?
<hume> ah vänta.... Visa...där är det nåt.
<hume> där står fältnamnen i tabellhuvudet och den andra kolumnen, contact_id, har udertitel FK to contact ID, det måste vara det, right?
<hume> larsemil, har löst det nu, i terminalen har jag kört SET FOREIGN_KEY_CHECK = 0
<hume> så funkar det
<larsemil> men funkar appen fortfarande?
 * Barre är påväg att beställa The Debian Administrator's Handbook + paperback print out. Undrar om någon skall passa på och beställa en så vi kan splitta på frakten?
<larsemil> Barre: låt mig kolla up saken
<Barre> larsemil: http://debian-handbook.info/2012/the-debian-administrators-handbook-is-available/
<larsemil> Barre: apt-get install debian-handbook haha jag älskar det!
<Barre> visst är det fränt =)
<larsemil> mm
<larsemil> nej jag ska inte köpa den. kanske i ebookformat
<Barre> ähh.. skit i det då, jag gillar dock att läsa pappersformat.. är ju lite äldre och mer konservativ än dig...
<HakanS> Är det någon som har lyckats installera Wine i Ubuntu 12.04?
 * Barre har beställt... leverans om 7-17 dagar :O
<larsemil> Barre: du får recensera den
<Barre> mm
<larsemil> så gick hakans.
 * andol kan inte riktigt bestämma sig ifall han ska beställa pappersboken eller nöja sig med e-boken.
<Barre> andol: hängmatta, GT och pappersutgåvan = WIN!
<andol> Barre: Sant
<larsemil> gt är det godtemplardricka det?
<maxjesy> GT är ett barn med många namn och betydelser :(
<kodein> djinn och tånick
<larsemil> kodein: borde stavas DT då kan man tycka
<kodein> hmm, tycka kan man ju
<itmannen> Otroligt. Jag la mig och skulle vila lite klockan 11. Och vaknade nu !
<Haffe> Då är du utsövd och pigg till nattens äventyr då?
<itmannen> Nja. Några nattliga äventyr blir det nog inte
<itmannen> Trevligt. Nu har min nya HDD till denna laptop anlänt till dataaffären.
<itmannen> Så mao så blir det att masa sig ut
<morten77> kan man skriva in ett unicode tecken om man vet dess teckenkod i ubuntu? ungefär som man i dos kunde trycka Alt och siffror på numeriska för dos teckenkoden?
<morten77> om man tillexempel skulle vilja skriva tecknet 1F4A9 och kommer ihåg dess kod
<morten77> oh jag hittade det.. man trycker ctrl-shift-u och sen koden.
<blippe> går det (i 12.04) få fältet till vänster att bara visas om det inte skulle vara i vägen? som i 11.10 ?
<mv_> blippe, gnome-tweak-tool alternativt MyUnity kan hjälpa dig med dom inställningarna.
<mv_> blippe: om du pratar om unity-bar på sidan.
<blippe> mv_: troligen. Är inte så hemma i terminologin för de grafiska pryttlarna.
<mv_> blippe: vem är det :) då är det gnome-tweak-tool eller myunity du ska ha.
<blippe> eller gconf-editor, eller är det helt dött?
<blippe> Någon som använder landscape ?
<itmannen> Sådär. Då har jag hämtat min nya hdd till denna laptop. Men jag känner ingen lust att mekka
<phibxr> itmannen, det löser vi lätt. skicka den till mig så tar jag den.
<itmannen>  Ojdå. det var ett vänligt erbjudande
 * phibxr utstrålar bländande givmildhet.
<einand> realubot: nja, snarare så att folk protestera
<itmannen> I dag röstade riskdagen dessutom igenom ett nytt lagförslag som innebär att vem som helst kan övervakas - trots att personen inte är misstänkt för något brott.
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> itmannen: Detaljer, bitte?
<itmannen> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/de-skyr-inga-medel-for-att-jaga-fildelare/
<blippe> itmannen: ÄNTLIGEN!
<itmannen> Hm
<blippe> jag är så förbannat trött på alla jävla smygliberaler!
<phnom> itmannen: Har du en länk till en tillförlitlig källa?
<blippe> nu ska de sättas dit!
<itmannen> Är inte expressen tillförlitlig ?
<blippe> :D
<phnom> Inte i min bok :P
<phnom> blippe: Vad är det som är smyg med det?
<blippe> jag tror phnom har problem med Ferm. Hon är inte att lita på
<itmannen> Ok. Då får du gå in på riksdagen hemsida
<blippe> Är man socialist så är man!
<itmannen> http://www.riksdagen.se/sv/Dokument-Lagar/Utskottens-dokument/Betankanden/Arenden/201112/JuU8/
 * phnom tar på sig foliehatten
<blippe> jag kan inte ens läsa expressensidan. Internet Explorer hänger sig.
<phnom> itmannen: Regeringen är inte tillförlitlig... :P
<itmannen> Socialist ? Fy för den lede
<itmannen> blippe:  Använder du IE i Linux
<blippe> Det blev något fel vid uppstarten av min tunna klient och den defaultar till windows standard edition 2009 (det ska vara windows embedded 2 *typ*) och jag har inte orkat boota om
<phnom> "Jag använder IE i Linux eftersom min dator startade windows istället för windows"
 * phnom översätter
<blippe> :D
<blippe> staten har bestämt att ie och windows är bäst och jag kan inte göra annat än att lyda
<itmannen> Jisses. men då kör du win inte linux. eller hur
<itmannen> blippe:  Dumheter
<itmannen>  Undrar om jag ska bita i det sura äpplet och montera in min nya hdd i denna laptop. Och installera
<defektz> härligt med lag
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Men först så ska jag kopiera över en del matrial till usb
<dubner> jag måste verkligen slänga bort byobu och bara använda tmux...
<itmannen> Nu är det urmontering samt install i nya hdd i laptopen som gäller.
<swecarp> itmannen,  lyckatill
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tackar. Vi ses
<bamsefar> Hrrmpf, data?
<Philip5> swecarp: har du sett dagens nyhet då?
<Philip5> swecarp: http://digikam.org/drupal/node/653
<swecarp> Philip5,  ja då rc är släpt
<Philip5> swecarp: när ska du köra den då? när den blir final?
<swecarp> Philip5,  när den är final och du har fixat den
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> kommer att köra dina ppa
<Philip5> swecarp: jag skulle kunna köra den nu om jag vill ;P
<swecarp> ja du ja som kan fixa till den men jag måste ju ha någon som kan kompilera den
<Philip5> umm
<swecarp> Philip5,  wb
<Philip5> tack, fick en kernel update
<swecarp> har du fixat det ny moderkortet
<swecarp> wb itmannen
<itmannen> Nog är det som själva.......Dom har skickat fel sorts hdd :(
<swecarp> itmannen,  grattis
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tack så mycket. fariken vad jag blir less på sådant här strul
<swecarp> itmannen,  strul är inte roligt
<itmannen> Gissa vem som kommer att hänga på låset till affären imorgon 09:30
<swecarp> konkursförvaltaren
<itmannen> :D
<maxjesy>  itmannen
<itmannen> Rätt. Kanske bäst jag tar lite lugnande medel först :)
<swecarp> ok nu drar jag mig tillbaka bäddar ner mig och försöker klara mig ifrån att bli förkyld
<itmannen> Nu är det iof inte affärens fel utan deras leverantör
<itmannen> swecarp:  Krya på dig
<joel135> om ni startar standardprogrammet för att ändra skärmupplösning grafiskt, vilken binärfil körs då?
<joel135> förr har jag hittat det genom System tools -> monitors eller nåt sånt
<HakanS_> itmannen: Vad är det som blivit fel?
<itmannen> HakanS:  Dom har lyckats skicka fel sorts hdd till denna laptop. Klantigt
<einand> itmannen: en sämre eller bättre?
<itmannen> einand:  En som inte passar
<einand> itmannen: på vilket sätt?
<itmannen> einand:  Fel sorts anslutning. Sata2
<einand> och du skulle ha?
<einand> ide?
<itmannen> einand:  Just det
<einand> säljs det fortfarande?
<itmannen> einand:  Självklart
<einand> är väl inte självklart
<itmannen> einand:  Jo det är det
<itmannen> Finns hur många IDE som helst att köpa
<HakanS_> itmannen: Varför ska du byta?
<phibxr> itmannen, jag sa ju att du skulle ha donerat den till mig!
<phibxr> itmannen, alla tecken tyder på det.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Jo för denna som jag har nu är för liten
<itmannen> phibxr:  :)
<einand> finns inga vettiga ide diskar
<itmannen> einand:  Struntprat
<HakanS_> 12 olika varianter/fabrikat enligt prisjakt
<einand> HakanS_: jo men kolla på dom, typ 1000kr för 160 - 300GB
<itmannen> Alla syns inte via prisjakt
<einand> en sata disk får man ju 2TB för samma pris
<HakanS_> itmannen: Vad ska du ha för disk?
<itmannen> Jag beställde en 160
<itmannen> 700 kr
<itmannen> Western
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010115083/western-digital-caviar-blue-320gb-ata-100-8mb/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<einand> där får du en dubbelt så stor för samma pris
<itmannen> IDE ?
<einand> ja
<einand> är en ata
<itmannen> Jo men nu har jag köpt denna. Och får skicka tillbaka den till en rätt sort
<einand> japp
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> jag rakade kopa en server idag.
<itmannen> Nuvarande är bara på 30 Gb. Lite för lite
<markus> vad är ata bra för?
<markus> jag tycker den hårddisken verkar dyr
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Rakar du servrar ?
<Nafallo> ja
<itmannen> Visste inte att dom fick skäggväxt
<Nafallo> det ar mycket du inte vet.
<itmannen> Helt rätt
<Haffe> Vem sa något om skägg?
<Nafallo> Haffe: itmannen
<itmannen> Finns ingen som vet och kan allt
<Nafallo> forutom google...
<Nafallo> och mojligen wikipedia
<itmannen> Inte ens dom
<itmannen> Det märks att pollen säsongen börjat. Mitt huvud känns som inplastat
<itmannen> Mer än vanligt alltså
<einand> markus: gamla standarden, tillverkas väldigt begränsat antal
<andol> Barre: Ok, nu har även jag beställt.
<Nafallo> andol: ?
<Nafallo> andol: har du kopt SAN?
<einand> andol: beställt vad då?
<andol> Nafallo, einand: http://debian-handbook.info/2012/the-debian-administrators-handbook-is-available/
<einand> andol: vad kosta den?
<Nafallo> aha
<andol> einand: Inklusive frakt så blev det $60.
<einand> du menar €60 ?
<andol> Nej, jag menar $60.
<einand> ok
<einand> sidan skriver i euro för mig
<einand> därför jag var tvungen att kolla
<niklaswe> *gäspar*
<andol> einand: Jupp, men väl på lulu.com så hamnar priserna i dollar, åtminstone för mig.
<einand> aha, ok, jag köpte direkt från deras websida
<einand> microsoft försöker muta mig
<phibxr> einand, du får ett gratis antivirusprogram om du förhandsbokar windows 8?
<einand> phibxr: får alla som har WinXP eller högre ;)
<einand> men iaf, nä en massa gratis utrymme och kapacitet i skydrive
<phibxr> einand, där ser du hur uppdaterad jag är på den fronten. :P
<Haffe> Find kväll idag.
<blippe> Dog nästan idag förresten.
<blippe> satt i passagerarsätet och blundade.
<einand> blippe: varför?
<blippe> stoppskyltar är tydligen bara för veka människor...
 * realubot spänner sina biceps för itmannen.
<realubot> blippe: Hur dör man nästan?
<realubot> blippe: Det låter lite som att vara lite gravid.
 * itmannen tittar på realubots frökenmuskler och hånskrattar
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> bamsefar, Barre: HP RDX vore inte overkill for mitt natverk, right? ;-)
<bamsefar> Vad är det?
 * realubot undrar varför itmannen darrar på läppen.
<Nafallo> "bara" £122 for ett 320GB cartridge
<realubot> Han kan väl ändå inte vara... rädd?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: HPs disk-backup losning.
<Nafallo> bamsefar: inte tape, men nastan... :-P
<bamsefar> Okej
<itmannen> realubot:  :D Jag är van att se döden i vitögat
<realubot> einand: Varför har du fått en laptop? Vad har du gjort för att förtjäna en laptop?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: jag bestallde en HP microserver idag... och nu forsoker jag komma pa vad jag ska gora med den ;-)
<realubot> itmannen: Du är en cowboy.
<itmannen> realubot:  ja tacka vet jag John Wayn
<itmannen> Säkert felstavat
<einand> realubot: har jag fått en laptop?
<realubot> *wayne
<realubot> einand: Skrev du inte det? :S
<realubot> Jag kanske har drömt.
<einand> måste du drömt
<realubot> Jaha. :|
<defektz> pollem säsongen
<itmannen> realubot:  Han laddade hem en laptop från PB :)
<Ezim> b1 och b2 i farten
<itmannen> Ezim:  När du blir vuxen så får du vara med i våran klubb :)
<markus> hej
<realubot> einand: När du har gått ut skolan så kanske du är mogen att leka med oss.
<realubot> einand: Det var till Ezim.
<realubot> markus: Hej hej.
<einand> realubot: gått ut skolan?
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> I livets hårda skola blir man en riktig man. Inte som er småfjollor :) Kom igen när ni varit med om det jag varit med om
<einand> Varför skulle jag bry mig om vad du vart med om, jag skapar mitt egna liv
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är inte kurd. du har inte varit med om något.
<Ezim> :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Helt rätt. Jag är inte kurd. Men varit med om massor ändå
<Ezim> itmannen, :) skämtade. bara beklagligt att du varit med om massa. tyvärr har man själv också fått uppleva ett och annat.
<itmannen> einand:  Vem skrev något om att du måste bry dig ?
<Ezim> men livet går ändå vidare
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo jag förstår det
<realubot> "Men med det nya förslaget till lagstiftning som röstades igenom i dag och som ska börja gälla från den 1 juli behöver man inte ens vara brottsmisstänkt för att polisen ska få tillgång till informationen."
<realubot> "Det blir också möjligt för polis och brottsbekämpande myndigheter att utföra hemlig övervakning utan att det finns en skäligen misstänkt person."
<Ezim> :) härligt. sverige börjar bli mer totalitär.
<itmannen> realubot:  Gamla nyheter
<realubot> Det låter ju helt sjukt.
<realubot> Så det är fritt fram för polisen att avlyssna och begära ut uppgifter om datatrafik oavsett om man är misstänkt för ett brott eller ej?
<einand> realubot: därför som jag vart mot DLD hela tiden
<Ezim> dld?
<realubot> Överdirver Expressen? Är det verkligen så här illa?
<realubot> einand: Datalagrningsdirektivet.
<realubot> Ezim: Det var till dig.
<itmannen> realubot:  Helt rätt. Egentligen borde det finnas en polis i varje bostad som övervakde vad man gör
<einand> realubot: ja
<realubot> dld == datalagringsdirektivet
<realubot> Det är ju så man överväger att inte använda Internet ju.
<realubot> Som protest. :S
<kaj____> tja
<itmannen> Men snälla ni. vad ni gör en höna av en fjäder. Det är bara att fortsätta som vanligt.
<einand> urk, glömt köpa zure melk
<Philip5> einand: köpt några feta objektiv på sistonde då?
<itmannen> Inte bryr då jag om att jag skulle ev. övervakas
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hur mår gurun?
<realubot> itmannen: Är det?
<itmannen> realubot:  Rätt uppfattat
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker det låter lagom roligt att bli övervakad utan att ens vara misstänkt för ett brott.
<realubot> Det blir till att kryptera allt.
<Philip5> Ezim: jodå. har bara inte orkat montera isär min burk och stoppa i nya grejerna än
<realubot> Så länge man fortfarande får det.
<kaj____> är det stor chans att åka fast menar ni?
<itmannen> realubot:  Tja. För min del spelar det ingen roll. För dom resurserna finns inte att övervaka alla
<einand> problemet är att resuserna finns att övervaka alla
<einand> därimot finns det inte resureser att starta rättsprocesser mot alla
<itmannen> einand:  Så det är nog bäst du slutar ladda hem från PB :)
<einand> inte gjort det
<itmannen> Visst
<einand> Vad skulle jag laddat ner från TPB?
<itmannen> Nä nu måste jag dra mig tillbaka. Pollen säsongen gör sig påmind tyvärr
<kaj____> när man kan streama porr
<einand> därimot, så skulle jag vilja kunna ladda ner fil-mjölk
<Barre> Nafallo: RDX är bara en "dyr" usb-disk....
<Barre> andol: whohooo... läsning för början på sommaren är avklarad... fram med överstrykspennan och sen "git commit" med förbättringar ;P
<Ezim> Philip5, okej
<Ezim> *serie-time
<Nafallo> Barre: hrm. okay.
<nicklas_> hallå, hur mycket kan man ändra utseendet i unity? som, kan man få en traditionell menyikon, kan man få arbetsyteväxlare i panelen, och kan man ta bort vänstra panelen?
<einand> nicklas_: går tyvär inte
<nicklas_> trist, tror de blir xubuntu trots allt, trött på kde
<nicklas_> o vill använda docky oxå så
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-11
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Då ska vi se om lågstatusbrännarprogrammet Brasero klarar av att bränna en skiva då.
<markus> Varför är det lågstatus?
<markus> Bränna skivor generellt är lågstatus
<realubot> Jag har en bärbar dator med låst BIOS. Jag har testat att ta ut batteriet, dra ur strömadaptern och ta ut knappcellsbatteriet. BIOS-löenordet försvinner ändå inte. Varför?
<realubot> Jag trodde man nollade hela BIOS om man tg ut batteriet.
<realubot> markus: Jga har varit med om att BRasero har misslyckats med att bränna skivor lite väl många gånger för att vara riktigt nöjd med programmet.
<rogst> nån som vet om det finns någon bra lösningför linuxanvändae som reser med sin dator att lagra sin home folder på företagets servrar och få den syncad motsvarane windows offline files, eller måste man köra andra hållet och ha filerna lokalt och synca upp dessa till servern med typ rsync?
<itmannen> Ännu en dag i livets hårda skola har tagit sin början.
<spixx> Godmorgon
<einand> Så här skoj är det att åka buss http://youtu.be/AMwod6raGh4
<itmannen> Verkligen en högintressant film :)
<realubot> Hm, nu fungerade det att nollställa BIOS. Varför var jag tvungen att starta datorn utan knappcellsbatteriet i? Det borde väl räcka med att ta ut det för att moderkortet ska tappa inställningarna? :S
<realubot> Skitkanal.
<realubot> Som inte ens kan svara på en enkel fråga.
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> realubot: Jag håller med dig. Bedrövligt
<itmannen> Idag ler lyckan här. Sista dagen för mina 2 uppdrag irl
<spixx> itmannen: det är väll inte bra?
<itmannen> Jo det är perfekt för min del
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag ut och göra samhället osäkert ett tag
<realubot> Hm, finns det något sätt att skapa en Recovery CD i Windows från en Ubuntu Live-skiva genom att man från Ubuntu Live kommer åt Windows hidden partition för systemåtserställning?
<realubot> Ser man ens Windows hidden partition fårn Ubuntu Live? :S
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
 * realubot försöker köra Ubuntu Live 12.04 på en bärbar dator. Compiz kraschade i Live-läget. Starkt jobbat Ubuntu!
<itmannen> Nu ska jag vänta till klockan 10. Och då åka och göra livet surt för dataaffären
<itmannen> Och inte nog med det. swedbank ska få sin beskärda del också
<itmannen> realubot:  Är du på dåligt humör idag
<realubot> itmannen: Så kasst att det inte fungerar. Varför envisas Ubuntu med att starta Unity 3d när det inte fungerar?
<realubot> Jag ha rju inte ens möjlighet att välja Unity 2d i Live-läget.
<realubot> itmannen: Den stora frågan är ju varför du handlar i en lokal datorbutik.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Nu?
<realubot> Klockan är ju halv elva.
<HeMan> ibland börjar man inte dagen med irc
<kodein> ibland börjar dagen sent
<HeMan> jag har ansträngt mig hårt med att dricka 4 koppar kaffe och skrytit om min robot
<kodein> det är en robot som bygger kaffe?
<kodein> en robot som bygger robotkopior av sig själv?
<HeMan> det är en mini sumobot
<HeMan> den kan söka reda på andra robotar och putta av dom av planen
<larsemil> HeMan: vad har den för hjärna?
<HeMan> larsemil: ATmega328P
<HeMan> larsemil: har en http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1220 som har motorstyrning inbyggt
<larsemil> HeMan: tufft!
<HeMan> larsemil: så jag använder Arduino-miljön för att programmera den
<larsemil> jag måste bara komma och leka med dig någon dag. Klusters och robotar, kan det bli bättre?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kan slänga in lite avkoppling med roborally med, låter det bra?
<larsemil> HeMan: its a deal! hur gamla var barnen nu igen?
<HeMan> larsemil: 3 och 5
<larsemil> HeMan: det är ju perfekt!
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<larsemil> HeMan: roborally är nya favoritspelet förstår du
<larsemil> min sjuåring älskar det(även om vi bara gjort ett eget hemmabygge. men det är samma princip).
<HeMan> larsemil: det är grymt bra!
<larsemil> ska köpa det riktiga i veckan när vi är i gbg
<HeMan> larsemil: har inte spelat med 5-åringen än, han kanske är lite för liten
<HeMan> bästa finessen ever med Ubuntu: Volymkontrollen går till över 100%!!!
<larsemil> HeMan: min sjuåring har en talang för att förstå sånt där. Han imponerade grymt när han programmerade sin robot.
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har aldrig förstått varför det inte kan ingå i den vanliga kontrollen.
<HeMan> larsemil: har spelat med kompisar som hatar "logiska" prylar och även dom älskar roborally
<itmannen> realubot:  Jadu. Det är en bra fråga iof.
<itmannen> Nu har iaf Swedbank och dataaffären fått sina fiskar varma
<larsemil> HeMan: har du tenngubbar eller plastgubbar? i de nya spelen är det tydligen bara plast.
<HeMan> larsemil: plast...
<larsemil> min polare har originalspelet och så har han målat tenngubbarna så de är så sjukt snygga
<larsemil> jag älskar nördar
<larsemil> någon som kan esxi?
<Barre> !aks | larsemil    ;P
<ubot2> Factoid 'aks' not found
<Barre> fail!
<larsemil> företaget jag har köpt har kört en virtuell server som jag vill ha
<larsemil> den körs i esxi och typ vsphere, vet inte terminologin riktigt
<larsemil> jag vill kröa den under kvm eller qemu
<larsemil> har fått en .ova fil
<larsemil> vet inte om det funkar, men jag får inte igång det helt iaf
<larsemil> kan man exportera i andra format? typ vmdk)
<Barre> vmware har en "standalone converter", provat med den?
<defektz> hej på er
<defektz> :)
<Markk> Oi
<defektz> vad händer?
<Markk> Jobb
<defektz> trevligt
<Markk> Jodå
<Markk> Man ska la ente klaga.
<Markk> Håller på att byta ärendehanteringssystem atm.
<Markk> Från OTRS 2.* till 3.1.4
<defektz> ok :)
<Markk> Det är gött att vi kör med ett öppensåssystem som ärendehanteringssystem.
<Markk> Vad gör du själv?
<defektz> help desk open sås? :D
<Markk> Typ :>
<defektz> kom just hem ifrån mottagningen. blir
<Markk> http://www.otrs.com/en/
<defektz> blir lugnt, skulle det va :D
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Vad sökte du för?
<defektz> är det bra att lära sig otrs tror du?
<defektz> hämtade bara medecin :)
<Markk> Vettefan, aldrig hört talas om det innan jag kom hit.
<defektz> måste åka varje dag i någon månad till. ska börja på ett företag som sysslar med cad.
<Markk> Men eftersom det är open source så är det la bra att kunna.
<defektz> om 4 v typ
<Markk> aha
<Markk> CAD är sött.
<Markk> :)
<defektz> ja, dom tyckte jag kunde få försöka få igång skrivaren i linux. antar att det blir project
<defektz> med k.
<defektz> :D
<defektz> rapman hette skrivaren
<Markk> :D
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Najs navn
<defektz> ja helt 80-tal
<defektz> tänker på ratman i den dära serien
<Markk> :>
<defektz> oj nu fick jag in för mkt pengar på kontot.
<defektz> måste ringa varna
<Markk> "för mycket"
<defektz> hehe ja, jag skulle inte ha sagt något om det inte varit min farmor.
<defektz> hon har det knapert.
<Markk> ah
<Markk> Då förstår jag :)
<Markk> Vem har det inte knapert ändå.
<defektz> man har det inte fett direkt.. jag får inte ens socialbidrag.. får 2200:- i månaden iom att jag är i familjehem
<Markk> Oj
<Markk> ja, det är lite väl kanske.
<defektz> lite pissigt, speciellt när man har teknik som hobby :D
<Markk> Ja, det kan jag hålla med om. :)
<Markk> Hur gammal är du? (om man får fråga)
<defektz> 29
<defektz> äldsta laget för att vara i familjehem
<Markk> ah
<Markk> Vad är ett familjehem per se?
<defektz> var tvungen att gå med på någon sorts vård om jag skulle få ha min medecin
<Markk> Vad för medicin käkar du?
<defektz> för barn är väl familjehem annorlunda. men för missbrukare är det väl bara tak över huvudet :)
<defektz> subutex
<Markk> ah
<Markk> Fd. smackmissbrukare?
<defektz> hade metadon innan, men det fungerade inte sista halvåret.
<defektz> typ
<defektz> :)
<Markk> Mkay
<Markk> Näe, metadon är ju verkligen att ersätta en drog med en annan.
<Markk> Med sub har man ju iaf möjlighet att lyckas ta sig ur det.
<Markk> Och med sub är det svårare att falla tillbaka, om man inte kan vara utan sub i några dagar först.
<defektz> ah, typ. någon möjlighet borde det ju finnas.
<Markk> Precis
<Markk> Vilken styrka är du på? 2 eller 8mg?
<defektz> jag har 22mg
<Markk> oj
<Markk> Ganska ny i programmet?
<defektz> 2x8 + 3x2
<defektz> började i november.
<Markk> Okej
<defektz> när jag hade mettat så hade 100mg i 3 år
<Markk> oj
<defektz> finns ju stunder jag saknar det. :)
<Markk> Det kan jag tänka mig. :)
<Markk> Sub ger ju ingen kick direkt.
<defektz> måste gå o rätta till det där med pengarna
<Markk> Men man blir mysig på det med. ;)
<Markk> Okidoki :)
<defektz> nävars .. :)
<defektz> hehe
<defektz> simma lugnt ses senare
<Markk> Ha det så gött.
<Markk> Du med!
<defektz> peeze :D
<Markk> Peace mate.
<Markk> :
<Markk> :)*
<larsemil> du bamsefar
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag?
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja du
<larsemil> bamsefar: skickade lite pm
<coffe> larsemil,  ping
<larsemil> coffe: pong
<Barre> coffe, larsemil: ping pong!
<coffe> Barre,
<ePax> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.448098/lattare-att-fa-ut-abonnemangsuppgifter
<ePax> Fy... spyr på sittande regering... nu blir sverige en kopia av kina och usa.... hemstk
<ePax> hemskt*
<larsemil> Barre,
<itmannen> Hemma igen. Nu blir det rast vila till 17
<Torrboll> Vad händer i helgen då?
<larsemil> Flytta!
<Torrboll> Ooh.. LÃ¥ngt?
<larsemil> ne. 1.5 km kanske
<Barre> en TP-länd m.a.o ;P
<Philip5> HELG!!!!
<spacebug-> yes
<Philip5> som jag har väntat hela veckan...
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen> Grande finale. Äntligen fri från mitt uppdrag irl. Livet leker
<kodein> du får inte sälja lotter åt PRO längre, alltså
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<itmannen> Sitter och läser kameratester i "digitalfoto. Undrar varför dom inte skriver ut priserna ?
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag fika åtekommer sennare
<kodein> säljer de kameror? nej.
<itmannen> Nikon D4 vore inte helt fel
<kodein> billigt skräp. du behöver en Leica M9-P
<itmannen> Knappast billig
<kodein> är du professionell sportfotograf?
<kodein> inte? isf behöver du inte D4.
<itmannen> Nä. Bara en glad amatör
 * itmannen måste köpa en värstingkamera för att knäcka dom andra i fotoklubben
<kodein> då är det M9-P eller M9-M som gäller.
<kodein> + den nya 50mm summicron f/2
<kodein> skakar nog loss på strax över 100 långa.
<itmannen> Nja. det är nog lite väl knäckande
<realubot> #kamera
<itmannen> Behöver inte så våldsamt för att bräcka dom andra medlemmarna i klubben
<itmannen> realubot:  Stabilt läge ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja då. Läget är stabilt. :) Själv då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jodå. Öppnat en pilsner och väntar på mat framför TV
<realubot> Se där. Vad är det för pilsner du dricker?
<itmannen> Crocodile 5.2
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Den har jag bara druckig någon enstaka gång.
<itmannen> Köpte ett flak idag så jag klarar av kvällen :)
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Man kanske skulle börja drick öl. Byta ut lösgodiser mot bärs.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad blir det för mat i dag då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Vet ej. För jag vill inte besöka köket. men det luktar hemmagjord pizza
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Jag som trodde du var kanalens machoman och så vågar du inte ens gå ut i köket?
<itmannen> realubot:  Vägar gör jag. Men vill inte inkräkta på kvinnans domäner
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Hur har ni det med jämställdheten hos herr ochvfru itman?
<itmannen> realubot:  Och en ny pilsner levereras efter ett sms :)
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Alldeles utmärkt med jämställdheten. Alla blir som jag vill .d
 * itmannen överdriver lite
<realubot> Hur går det med gymmet då? Tränar du något eller får bicepsen mer träning av att tricka bärs än av hemmagymmet?
<itmannen> realubot:  Hm. Visst ja. Vi har ett gymm. men det brukara vara upptagen när jag vill träna tyvärr
<dzragon> Vilken ftp-server bör man ha för enkel setup och säkerhet, om det går att få båda sakerna samtidigt? (Har provat proftpd med admin-gui men verkade lite ologisk från början, kanske vänjer mig efter ett par tester, har inte testat den genom konsol än o config därigenom) (Även provat VSFTPd och den var grymt enkelt att ställa in i äldre version, men den som följde med senaste ubuntu går inte att lägga chroot utanför user
<dzragon> s home vad det verkar så den örker jag inte med) Kör just nu wu-ftpd o den verkar seg att ställa in _imo_ så, vad ska man välja? Anyone? :P
<dzragon> Finns det någon ftp-server som är lika enkelt att ställa in som, säg Bulletproof FTP, under windows? Eller Serv-U? Med enkla knapptryck få in virtuella mappar osv?
<realubot> dzragon: Det är fredagskväll. Testat Crocodile 5.2?
<dzragon> Vet hehe, nej inte än, ska kolla in, tack tack
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> dzragon: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crocodile
<einand> vad är crocodile 5.2?
<dzragon> tänkte det samma, existerar inte på googles första eller andra sida... :P
<dzragon> meeeh
<dzragon> lol
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Nu kommer du nog att få på skallen :)
<realubot> dzragon: Som sagt. Det är fredagskväll. Ta en öl och fundera lite på FTP-problemet.
<dzragon> 333 är gött http://www.vatgia.com/pictures_fullsize/iwt1263462824.jpg
<dzragon> Låter som en bra idé. Fast får översätta det till lite Cola, för jag har inte råd med Öl denna helg ^^
<antii> ._.
<itmannen> dzragon:  Dra ned på matinköpen
<giabuayc> hi
<giabuayc> http://imgur.com/a/ZqHWl#0
<giabuayc> my swedish money collection
<dzragon> itmannen  ja kanske blir så
<realubot> giabuayc: Nice.
<giabuayc> some of these are old
<giabuayc> some are ancient
<realubot> dzragon: apt-cache search ftp server
 * itmannen tar matrast
<realubot> Du kanske hittar något i listan.
<realubot> itmannen: Hälsa frugan från oss.
<giabuayc> http://i.imgur.com/zAc7b.jpg
<giabuayc> this one is actually fake money
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. Ska göra så hon levererar maten
<dzragon> provar proftpd till att börja med, verkar liknande vsftpd i configen om man kollar pros officiella config-ex på sidan, sen kollar jag ditt tips där, tackar real
<giabuayc> not fake but rather imitation
<giabuayc> something given to kids
<giabuayc> "CRE PANK"
<realubot> Ok.
<giabuayc> "Inl?mnas h?rmed"
<giabuayc> "Inlamnas harmed"
<giabuayc> and Rivaler looks like riksdaler
<giabuayc> it was probably a prank
<realubot> dzragon: Mycket annat i listan också men det finns några FTP servrar.
<realubot> giabuayc: I don't think Rivalet looks like riksdaler.
<realubot> *rivaler
<giabuayc> realubot it kinda does
<giabuayc> its just a prank
<giabuayc> for kids
<realubot> giabuayc: Why are you collecting swedish money?
<giabuayc> I collect money and paper bill from all around the world.
<realubot> And why did you come here and tell us?
<dzragon> en hel del fint där som inte kommit upp när jag sökt på google, som "krb5-ftpd" och "wzdftpd" samt "twoftpd"
<dzragon> blir fint att grejja med ikväll
<giabuayc> I have money from all around the world
<dzragon> tack igen
<giabuayc> not just sweden
<realubot> dzragon: np
<giabuayc> I thought you might like it realubot
<realubot> giabuayc: I did.
<giabuayc> http://i.imgur.com/n6e1N.jpg
<giabuayc> Do you know what this is?
<realubot> giabuayc: Cupper.
<giabuayc> this is plate money
<realubot> *copper
<giabuayc> indeed its made of copper
<realubot> Yes, I can see that.
<HakanS> !svenska|giabuayc
<ubot2> giabuayc: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<giabuayc> this is an 8 daler plate money from the days of King Karl X Gustav
<dzragon> giabuyayc, vietnamese?
<giabuayc> sorry HakanS
<giabuayc> dzragon me? no.
<dzragon> ok
<giabuayc> this was dated 1658
<dzragon> the nick looks vietnamese enough
<giabuayc> its extremely rare piece
<dzragon> gia and buay for example
<giabuayc> dzragon just a coincidence:)
<dzragon> oh ok
<giabuayc> I dont even know vietnamese
<swecarp> hejsan alla glada
<itmannen> swecarp:  Och itmannen :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  är inte du glad idag
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jodå. Men do skickade fel hdd till mig. Annars så är det bra
<swecarp> itmannen,  fel igen eller är du sur för att dom inte fixade en ny snabbt till dig
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä för att dom klantade sig med en sata2 istället för en ide
<swecarp> illa
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har läst i tidningen "digitalfoto" Men funderar varför dom inte kan skriva ut ett ca pris vid tester
<swecarp> sitter här och försöker fixa mitt trådlösa nätverk
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kubuntu ?
<swecarp> nej i mad mitt nätverkskort funkar inte i det vet inte varför
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Tänkte väl det
<swecarp> ska testa live på xubuntu nu
<itmannen> Gör så du
<swecarp> har du annars något projekt på gång
<itmannen> swecarp:  nä jag är lat som få just nu
<swecarp> du har ett svårt tv val i kväll såg jag
<itmannen> swecarp:  Min reptilhjäran är mer än vanligt inplastad av pollen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Svåra val här i levt  :)
<swecarp> men in black är ju en klassiker
<swecarp> ajdå pollen allergi inte bra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag tror inte jag sett den. Är den bra
<swecarp> kanon bra har sett den flera gånger
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Då fär det kanske bli den. Om jag orkar vara vaken
<swecarp> ja det är ju det som är problemet qatt vara vaken men vad gott man somnar framför tvn
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo nog är det skönt att somna i TV-fotöljen. Tyvärr brukar det dyka upp vissa störande moment :)
<swecarp> fan laptopen orkar defetivt inte med xubuntu
<Philip5> swecarp: har du både laptop och stationär?
<swecarp> Philip5,  ja laptopen är en relik som är 10år hela 128mb ram
<Philip5> oj
<swecarp> Philip5,  lite svårt att hitta en dist som är relativt modern som funkar på den
<Philip5> men då har du ju ändå fler laptopar än jag ;)
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
 * swecarp jublar är bättre än Philip5  på något
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> min drömm är en stationär med goda lagrings utrymmen som server  och en laptop till jobb och annat
<Philip5> har inte de flesta stationära idag utrymme för ganska mycket lagring?
<Philip5> jag har ca 3 TB disk
<itmannen> Skryt
<swecarp> det vore perfekt och sedan ha en laptop som redskap för design foto jobb
<itmannen> Den som har mest Gb när han dör vinner :)
<markus> swecarp: varför vill du ha en stationär dator som server?
<swecarp> ellr foto grejer
<markus> swecarp: vad ska du ha servern till?
<itmannen> markus:  Vad brukar man ha en server till ?
<markus> det är väl himla olika?
<markus> itmannen: säg du
<bamsefar>  cat /proc/partitions | awk '/sd/ { s+=$3 ; print s}' | tail -1
<bamsefar> 382812459008
<bamsefar> Nån som slår mig? ;)
<itmannen> markus:  FTP, webbserver och en massa annat roligt
<markus> itmannen: exakt. det finns många olika användningsområden
<swecarp> funderar på att ha min hemsida samt spara alla bilder och document kanske börjar med lite jobb med program
<markus> Jag har en sån här som server: http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox
<itmannen> markus:  det lät som du inte förstod vad han skulle med en server till
<markus> Men jag ska snart byta ut den mot en sån här: http://beagleboard.org/
<markus> itmannen: det visste jag ju inte heller :)
<itmannen> Du förstår nog vad jag menar
<swecarp> så då instalerar man en ny dist på laptopen
<dzragon> fyfan va dropbox äger, räddare i nöden
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det med huset
<Haffe> markus: Den där var riktigt söt.
<swecarp> behöver nytt hotell vid årsskiftet
<Haffe> Varför vill du byta den mot en beagleboard?
<_Trullo> vilken nvidia-distribution ska man köra?
<itmannen> swecarp:  jodå. Det lunkar på lite sakta. Han fick nog en chock av mitt bud :)
<_Trullo> bamsefar: 625139770
<itmannen> Fy. Men in black börjar inte förens 22:00
<EAG> 6
<swecarp> itmannen,  då sover du sedan länge
<EAG> för den som undrar så missade jag att trycka på alt samtidigt som 6. *byter kanal* ;)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Troligen har du rätt tyvärr. Det tar på krafterna för en lathund
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men som varandes en pensionär så ska jag sova tidigt och kliva upp tidigt :)
<markus> Haffe: tack
<Haffe> markus: Varför ska du göra dig av med din cubox?
<kaj____> itmannen, tja!
<kaj____> hade du koll på vilken nvidiadrivrutin som fungerar med ubuntu 12.4 ?
<_Trullo> skumt. ubuntu säger att nvidia-current är aktiverad, men används inte..
<Philip5> heja sverige!
<madbearz> heja brynäs
<Philip5> bu för brynäs
<madbearz> :D
<Philip5> brynäskillarna ska göra många mål nu för att ens bli förlåtna
<madbearz> japp hehe
<_Trullo> Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
<_Trullo> sådär ser min xorg ut.. högsta upplösningen det i listan, hur får man högre upplösning?
<madbearz> äre inte bara att xrandr --auto
<speedxco1e> Proliant DL380 G5?  Är den bra för Xenserver och Esxi5? Jag saknar dock VT-d, undrar om jag verkligen behöver det?
<markus> Haffe: det ska jag inte. jag ska bara ha beaglebonen som server. cuboxen har ju hdmi osv. bättre att använda den till annat
<markus> cuboxen är lite för kraftfull för att ha som server
<_Trullo> måste man köra xrandr med gdm av?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hur mår du?
<Ezim> malkin visade vart skåpet ska stå.
<Ezim> 3-kr gjorde bara powerplay mål
<Ezim> dåligt
<Philip5> ja det var ju trist. men nu kan vi ju möta ryssarna i finalen och slå dem
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, då får man lära sig göra mål när man har 5 min powerplay
<Ezim> 3-kr inledde bra för ryssarna tog onödiga utvisningar
<Ezim> 3-kr största förlust var franzen fick gå ut.
<Ezim> affe var dålig
<Ezim> zäta var bra
<Ezim> :) nog om hockey. fan vad malkin är bra. sverige saknar en malkin.
<einand> vad är malkin?
<Ezim> einand, hockey spelare som lekte med 3-kr :)
<einand> ok, blev förvirrad när du sa att du inte längre snacka hocky
<Ezim> einand, :) jävlas med Philip5.
<einand> ok
<einand> så ni snackar alltså fortfarande hockey?
<Ezim> einand, :) nee för Philip5 har ju inte skrivit på ett tag.
<Ezim> :( fasiken är alla sura efter matchen?
<spixx> Godmorgon!
<morten771> lite sent på året för ishockey nu väl?
<morten771> gomorron gomorron  spixx
<spixx> morten771, de finns något som kallas frysar :) samma teknik nyttjas fast i större skala :)
<morten771> joo fast det man tycker väl att skidåkning och skridsko och sånna vintersporter borde ske på vintern eller?
<Ezim> morten771, +1
<spixx> Bah det är alltid vinter någonstans :D
<morten771> ja det kanske börjar bli vinter nu på södra halvklotet förståss.....
<spixx> Samt i Alperna :) och i de flesta IShallerna :)
<spixx> asså telias webmail måste vara en övning i hur man skriver en shitty Java app...
<morten771> och så kan man ju åka till den där inomhusskidbacken i nån ökenstad vardetnuvar och åka lite slalom... dubai?
<spixx> japp
<spixx> fasen min VPS e död...
<morten771> va? kör felia java på sin webmail? varför i hela friden... trodde java var 99.97% stendött på webben
<spixx> haha java dött... :P
<morten771> enda skälet att köra java är ju minecraft ju :-D
<spixx> morten771, ca 90% av alla större siter kör sådant :P
<spixx> eller well många :)
<realubot> Yo!
<morten771> nänä... finns väl ingen som har java längre. har hört talas om nån bank som har men annars är väl allt sånt ersatt med flash. javascript däremot är väl tyvär 99% av webben nerlusat med :-(
<spixx> Ello :)
<realubot> Sömn 19-24.
<spixx> haha typ alla pokersiter
<realubot> Det här håller inte...
<morten771> sömn? det är väl överskattat :-)
<spixx> sömn e överskattat :P
<spixx> <3 VPS. bra att den dog...
<morten771> men visst, bara för omväxlings skull så kanske jag ska gå och känna lite på sängen... så inte den känner sig så ensam och obehövd
<spixx> Ja snart dags att sova säng
<spixx> varför e du uppe då realubot
<Ezim> spixx, realubot är vampyr :).
<realubot> spixx: Min dygnsrytm är fucked up. Jag somnar så fort jag har ätit något. Åt vid 18-19 och sov sedan till 24.
<spixx> realubot, du har diabetes
<spixx> go to a doctor
<realubot> spacebug-: Sitt inte och sov i kanalen.
<morten771> realubot: okej spring och ät en rejäl frukost nu då så john blund hittar dig :-)
<realubot> spixx: Man börjar ju seriöst undra...
<realubot> spixx: Jag har också läst att det är ett symptom. Dock hade jag inte dom andra syptomen.
<spixx> realubot, well törstig ofta?
<spixx> Tappat en fot?
<spixx> :P
<realubot> spixx: Nej, inte mer än vanligt, tycker jag.
<realubot> Klart jag är törstig, men inte mer än jag alltid har varit.
<morten771> börja med plocka fram lite leverpastejmackor och jos och rostat bröd och kokta ägg och...
<spixx> ok, well kan ju vara så att du överäter?
<spixx> blir ju liksom matkoma då
<realubot> Och jag pissar inte särskilt ofta heller, tycker jag.
<realubot> spixx: Nja. Jag äter som alltid, men det har börjat senaste veckorna så det beror nog inte på hur myket jag äter heller.
<realubot> Det kanske har att göra med allergi?
<spixx> Ja
<morten771> testa att ta bort nått av det du äter nån vecka eller två så får du se
<spixx> äter du allergimedicin?
<realubot> Diabetes. Det är jag lite för ung för, tycker jag.
<spixx> hmmz
<realubot> spixx: Nope. Jag gör inte det i år. Det spelar säkert in. Jag brukar bli hängig så här års.
<spixx> lite skrämmande nr jag loggar in på min vpspanel och det står "changed root pass..."
<einand> diabetes har ingen åldersgräns
<morten771> tja.. det säger väl alla, "cancer? nä det händer inte mig?" osv
<einand> bara 33% risk att få cancer
<morten771> mmmm......
<realubot> einand: Det finns ju olika diabetes. Typ 1 drabbar barn/ungdomar och typ II drabbar väl gamlingar?
<morten771> ja det är väl nått sånnt
<spixx> realubot, slutade käka anti-allergi medicin blir så jädrans trött :P
<einand> känner en som är 22år och fick typ 2 för nått halvår sedan
<realubot> einand: Tråkigt.
<spixx> Well du kan få det av överkonsumtion av socker väll? eller är det bara en skröna
<einand> spixx: skröna
<einand> med sanning i
<realubot> Jag har inte tid att ha diabetes. Det borde vara lag på att realubot inte får bli sjuk.
<morten771> jag skulle iofs kunna sluta med överkonsumtion av socker hehe
<morten771> ändå menar jag
<einand> tja, ingen skall vara sjuk, men tid är väl lite något du inte har bristvara av
<realubot> einand: Ok, lust då då.
<realubot> Jag har inte lust att vara sjuk.
<morten771> du får väl ta och dra med kroppen till nån total-läkarundersökning så nån får göra en ordentlig koll :-)
<spixx> well att ha diabetes är ju inte bara att vara sjuk det är ju en livslång jädrans sprut/blodkoll
<spixx> btw realubot gå till läkaren :P
<morten771> alltid hittar de något "nä men titta en malignt melanom här, men i övrigt är du frisk som en nötkärna"
<spixx> trött speciellt efter maten är ju en av de större grejjena?
<Ezim> beror på om man typ 1 eller 2
<realubot> Ja, jag får väl göra det om det här fortsätter.
<realubot> Det är något knäppt med ätandet. JAg blir så trött just efter att jag har ätit på kvällen. Middagen är rena sämnpillret.
<realubot> Det är inga problem första 5-10h jag är vaken.
<spixx> ja det jag menar...
<realubot> Jag blir t.ex. aldrig trött efter frukosten. :S
<morten771> du får väl testa byta diet, bara äta ostron och maskrosblad en månad :-D
<spixx> vara stora urinmängder, ökad törst och onormal trötthet
<einand> realubot: låter inte som diabetes, bara dåliga levnadsvanor
<spixx> :)
<realubot> Ja, kanske det. Det är ju ändå det som läkarna kommer att komma fram till. Motionerna mera och ät mer frkt och grönt, typ.
<spixx> realubot, :)
<einand> jag slutade äta frukst och grönt, och blev friskare
<spixx> woho
<spixx> santrex vpsen är på gång och vid liv igen :P
<morten771> man kan få i sig för mycket fibrer om man inte aktar sig :)
<einand> fibrer är inte bra
<realubot> Det är ju mycket pollen nu också. Jag brukar bli påverkad så här års varje år.
<einand> realubot: tja, tur att det regnat senaste veckan, så pollenhalten är extremt låg
<realubot> Mm, sant.
<spixx> einand, Nah den var rätt hög :)
<morten771> om du har pollenproblem så ska du väl ta och investera i en ordenligt luftrenare kanske
 * realubot läser om diabetes.
<spixx> http://www.nrm.se/sv/meny/faktaomnaturenochrymden/vaxter/pollen/matstationer/stockholm.46.html
<einand> spixx: den var hög fram till början på veckan, men sedan onsdags är den låg
<realubot> "Vanliga tecken på diabetes är att du känner dig trött, är oftare törstig och går ned i vikt."
<realubot> Går ned i vikt? Det stämmer ju inte för fem öre. Min viktkurva ligger ju stabilt. Det vet alla.
<einand> spixx: jo men kolla göteborg, där vi bor
<spixx> Ah ni är götebörgare :P
<morten771> hur ska man veta om man gått ner i vikt om man vägde sig sist för tie år sen?
<einand> http://www.nrm.se/sv/meny/faktaomnaturenochrymden/vaxter/pollen/matstationer/goteborg.116.html
<einand> spixx: japp
<einand> spixx: står att den är låg där ;)
<realubot> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/1283/vikt.png
<einand> realubot: ser inte direkt stabil ut
<morten771> stackars träd och andra växter som går miste om att få pollinera dig
<realubot> einand: Variationerna beror på vågen.
<morten771> skyll på vågen  :-D
<spixx> fasen Santrex måste ni sänka min server?!
<realubot> Graviddiabetes? Det kan det väl ändå inte...
<morten771> nej nej, jag håller inte på att bli tjock, det är bara fjädern i vågen som börjar bli lite sliten
<einand> spixx: vad för vps?
<spixx> Santrex :D?
<spixx> Bara fulVPS billig som faen
<einand> vart då?
<Ezim> realubot, hur lång är du?
<einand> skulle inte vilja säga att dom är billigast
<spixx> holland...
<spixx> einand, well billigare än sverige :P
<spixx> Har kört på ett annat bolag med men deras servrar blev beslagtagna av Stasi pga ngn nazisite :P
<einand> spixx: jag har kört denna i snart 2 år, med bara nertid 5 minuter pga att en router flashaeds om
<einand> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<realubot> "Symtomen vid typ 2-diabetes är svaga. Därför kan man ha sjukdomen utan att känna av den. De flesta har inga symtom. Sjukdomen upptäcks ofta vid en hälsokontroll eller i samband med annan provtagning."
<realubot> Jag får väl gå och testa mig då då.
<spixx> well einand funtar på att skaffa en server i sverige... men Colo kostar ju så jädrans mycket
<einand> spixx: onödigt i sverige
<spixx> :) jobbar på ett colobolag :) ska fråga om man får racka en server ngnstans :P
<einand> ;)
<spixx> men lite pissigt med hw :)
<spixx> har 2 GB ram för 7,9
<spixx> 23:20 dog den :(
<einand> rätt ok ändå
<einand> fast måste vara rejält överbokad
<einand> knappast att dom tjänar nått på det
<spixx> oja :)
<Ezim> realubot, hur lång år du?
<spixx> einand: well beror väll på hur många du kan knöka in, har en kompis som jobbar på ett webhotell och han påstår iaf att du tjänar bra med pengar på VPS
<einand> jo men då får man också en sämre tjänst
<spixx> Japp
<spixx> Därav att jag funderar på att köpa en i Sverige istället :)
<einand> varför köpa om du jobbar på ett coloc företag?
<spixx> För att jag är 99% säker på att de nekar mig :)
<spixx> en plats kostar typ 3,5 lök i månaden
<Markk> Jag tänkte fråga företaget jag jobbar åt om inte jag kan få en VM.
<Markk> Skaffade precis en ny ESX-server.
<spixx> Jao det är ju ngt sådant man vill :P
<einand> spixx: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex5
<spixx> einand, billigare att stå i pionen då :)
<einand> vet jag inte
<einand> bara elkostnaden i sverige ligger på samma nivå
<Markk> Dell R720, två CPUer (minns inte vilka), 196GB RAM (uppgraderbart till 768GB) och enda lagringen är 2st SD-kort.
<Markk> Riktigt söt server.
<Markk> :>
<einand> Markk: vad skall du göra med den?
<Markk> Företaget jag arbetar hos köpte precis in den.
<einand> vad skall ni göra med den då?
<Markk> ESX som sagt.
<realubot> Ezim: 180
<spixx> viritualisera?
<Markk> mm
<Markk> Del i vårat kluster.
<einand> ok
<Markk> Består atm av 2st servrar med 32GB samt en med 128GB.
<einand> vad jobbar du med?
<Markk> En av 32GB:arna ska vi ta ur drit och köra som labbserver.
<spixx> Wikipedia!
<Markk> Drifts- samt supporttekniker.
<einand> ok
<Markk> spixx: Vad om Wikipedia?
<spixx> Bara gissade :) gjorde en whois :P
<Markk> jaha
<Markk> Jag är admin där bara.
<spixx> ;)
<Markk> Jag arbetar för ett litet driftsföretag.
<Markk> Samt support på detta.
<spixx> Admax?
<Markk> Det är mest drift och övervakning vi sysslar me.
<Markk> Nä
<spixx> damn
<spixx> qubric?
<Markk> Små sa jag.
<spixx> qubric e litet :P
<Markk> Qbrick är det väl?
<spixx> Oavsett :P
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Dom ligger la bredvid Tieto?
<Markk> I Värtahamnen.
<spixx> Japp
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Konsultade åt Tieto tidigare.
<spixx> herp derp stackars tieto :)
<Markk> :)
<spixx> vi sitter iofs också därute... jädrans fail ställe
<spixx> de sitter ju på andra sidan järnvägen med
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Helvete att ta sig dit.
<Markk> Snygga lokaler dock
<Markk> Men jag är glad över att inte vara där längre.
<spixx> för stort eller?
<Markk> Nejdå
<Markk> Ligger åt helvete.
<spixx> önskar att fler driftföretag fanns ute i skogarna
<Markk> Nu sitter jag vid Norra Bantorget och tycker att det kan vara lite långt till saker iblan
<Markk> ibland*
<spixx> beror väll på vart man åker ifrån :P
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Men om man ska någonstans också.
<spixx> true
<Markk> Bättre än Värtahamnen dock. ;)
<Markk> Var jobbar du?
<spixx> i frihamnen :P
<Markk> Okej :)
<spixx> Men inom drift som alla andra nördar :P
<Markk> ;)
<Ezim> realubot, du är inte så mycket överviktig.
<einand> finns det ingen hårdvarunörd här?
<spixx> einand: jag?
<einand> spixx: tillverkar du hårdvara?
<spixx> japp
<spixx> gör mina egna moderkort
<einand> vad för någon?
<spixx> Nej bygger ingen HW. well beror ju på hur du ser det
<spixx> aja nu ska datorerna sova :) cya
<einand> bygga egna moderkort är jobbigt
<einand> gör jag inte igen
<spixx> ;)
<realubot> Ezim: Nej. Dessutom är det ju 90 muskler.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag ska gå ner 5-10 kg för att inte skrämma brudarna med mina muskler.
<einand> en normal människa är typ 70% vatten
<realubot> En normal människa ja. Men sedan när blev realubot normal?
<einand> förlåst, glömde att du är ett troll
<Ezim> realubot, :).
<Ezim> einand, :) du och realubot är som giftpar.
<realubot> Hm, ska jag väga 70 kg? Det låter ju sjukt.
<realubot> http://www.vardguiden.se/Tema/Halsa/Livsstil/BMImidjematt/
<spacebug-> *gäsp*
<einand> Ezim: vist är vi söta ;)
<Ezim> einand, jepp. :)
<Ezim> spacebug-, eller hur är dem söta?
<einand> realubot: den sidan förelämpa mig, sluta länka till sådana sidor
<realubot> einand: Haha
<realubot> Jag måste ha räknat fel.
<einand> realubot: den sa att jag var fet
<realubot> Om jag väger 80 kg så ligger jag på gränsen till övervikt.
<realubot> 75-80 kg vägde jag på gymnasiet eller något.
<Ezim> :) ni är datanördar. självklart ska ni vara överviktiga.
<Ezim> annars är ni inte coola
<realubot> einand: Just det. Det var därför jag räknade på BMI. Över 30 så innebär kroppsvikten en ökad risk för diabetes typ 2.
<Ezim> sedan ska ni gilla cola också :P
<einand> gillade cola
<Markk> Ezim: Jag dricker stora mängder cola, tycker väl om datorer (jobbar med det också).
<Markk> Ezim: Men inte fan är jag tjock
<Markk> Ezim: Ligger på 18 i BMI.
<Ezim> Markk, då är du ej cool :).
<realubot> Jag får helt enkelt gå ner 5-10 kg. Jag har för mycket muskler för mitt eget bästa.
<realubot> "Helt friska och muskulösa personer kan ha ett BMI över både 25 och 30 utan att betraktas som överviktiga eller feta. Det beror på att muskler väger mer än fett. "
<realubot> Ah.
<spacebug-> Ezim: vet inte hur de ser ur. Eller menade du till sättet? heh
<Ezim> spacebug-, sättet. einand är ju youtube kändis :).
<einand> är jag?
<Ezim> einand, :) tror det.
<einand> ok
<Ezim> einand, :) är man på youtube och har youtube konto är man kändis :P.
<spacebug-> realubot: idag går man bara på midjemått. BMI används bara för att jämföra en och samma kropp vid olika tillfällen
<Markk> Jag har ett Youtube-konto.
<Ezim> Markk, :) cool du är.
<Markk> Jag var ju inte det.
<Markk> Och inte jag känd
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, det står om midjemått längre ner i länken. Över 102 för män är för mycket.
<realubot> 94-101 innebär ökad risk.
<spacebug-> realubot: ah. över 95 va inte bra sa läkaren till mig
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du är väl smal?
<spacebug-> realubot: jobbar man natt så får man göra en obligatorisk läkarundersökning typ var 5:e år eller nått
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok, inte vet jag. Jag jobbar inte natt. Jag jobbar inte dag heller.
<spacebug-> hehe jo men jag jobbar natt och så är det iaf för oss
<realubot> Ok. Det låter ju vettigt eftersom det innebär ökad risk för olika sjukdomar att jobba natt.
<realubot> Hårddisken tyggar för fullt. Vad håller den på med?
<spacebug-> de säger det. Jag mår dock mycket bättre av det
<realubot> *tuggar
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, du har sagt det. Dock så kanske du sämre om du blir sjuk av det.
<realubot> Natten har sina fördelar. Jag har inget emot nattjobb annat än för hälsoriskerna och att jag tycker man blir lite degig i huvudet av att sova på dagen.
<spacebug-> det är nog inte bra att göra som många andra gör (ställa om dygnet till dagtid på helgerna), utan köra natt hela tiden
<spacebug-> jag har ju inga barn och ingen relation så jag kollar ju film och chattar på helgnätterna. Lägger mig väl några timmar tidigare kanske men inte mycket jag ställer om iaf
<realubot> Mhm, det hade varit intressant att se forskning på. Hur farligt det är att vara uppe på nätterna jämfört med att vara uppe på dagarna vissa dagar och nätter andra.
<spacebug-> mm
<realubot> Vårdguiden är faktiskt riktigt bra förstahandsinformation.
<Ezim> ne nu ska jag lägga mig alla nattugglor
<realubot> Eller förhandsinformation, kanske det heter.
<spacebug-> natti Ezim
<realubot> Ezim: SÃ¥ du fegar ur?
<Ezim> realubot, :) detta är över min bed-time
<Ezim> spacebug-, detsamma när du väl går o lägger dig :).
 * Ezim godnatt kanalen. 
<realubot> Ezim: Sov gott.
<realubot> Nähe, inte det.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-12
<einand> jag tror jag har en mördar spindel i taket
<einand> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/dREL0.jpg
<einand> realubot: den där sötnosen sitter i mitt tak nu
<realubot> einand: är det ett husdjur?
<einand> realubot: tja, inte frivilligt från min sida, men han har flyttat in här tydligen
<spacebug-> einand: ta ut (o)hyra!
<einand> spacebug-: nja, anställer honom som vakt i stället, så slipper jag flugor
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Nu blev jag så där trött igen. Jag har precis ätit.
<realubot> Det här är inte bra.
<einand> realubot: vad åt du för något?
<realubot> Jag åt lösgodis.
<realubot> Det kanske inte rekommenderas av dr ein?
 * spacebug- har oxå ätit lösgodis (och jordnötsringar). Allt efter en pizza. Mår "sådär" just nu hehe.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo. Man mår ju inte så bra efter snacks men jag blir så oförklarligt trött. Mat har blivt rena godnattsagan. :S
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> ja, jag drack nyss en kopp kaffe här för att inte somna oxå
<spacebug-> förresten, snart under 3200-platsen http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
 * realubot funderar på att ta en power nap för att ta igen sig efter lösgodis-ätandet.
<realubot> Se där.
<realubot> Jag undrar om jag viker något. FAH körs men räknas det upp. :S
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> 182 WU. Det får jag försöka komma ihåg.
<realubot> Det kan ju hända att min gamla FAH-klient inte fungerar nu när det har kommit ut nya versioner.
<spacebug-> jag hade missat att dra igång det på min server såg jag nu
<spacebug-> äh, mer film. Hej så länge
<einand> realubot: en bättre bild http://i.imgur.com/A9mCo.jpg
<einand> Facebook tests 'pay to promote post' tool - http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18033259
<itmannen> Hm. Att man ska vakna så tidigt fast jag inte behöver
<Haffe> Jag vaknade för två timmar sedan.
<Haffe> Jag bestämde mig för att somna om.
<itmannen> Gick inte så bra tydligen
<itmannen> Livet är som en påse. Tomt och innehållslöst. Om man inte fyller den med något. Så nu är frgan vad jag ska fylla denna dag med.
<Haffe> sand.
<Haffe> SÃ¥ kan du bli kung av sand och ingenting alls.
<itmannen> Hur fyller man ett liv med sand ?
<Haffe> Det är mysteriet.
<itmannen> Ve4kar som det kan bli en biltvättar dag iaf
<itmannen> *verkar
<itmannen> Och så tror jag att jag ska ta ur moppen ur sin vinterförpackning
<Haffe> God morgon folket.
<Haffe> Fisk.
<niklaswe> morrn
<spixx> morrn
<marten> itmannen,  godmorgon gamle man
<Guest3364> hej alla datorintresserade! jag tänkte plocka isär min trasiga laptop och göra något med delarna. har ni några förslag? det är en Sony PCG-8Y3M minus moderkort, grafikkort och nätdel
<Guest3364> och just det, minus belysning till skärmen
<Kimmen> vet inte om det går att göraså mycket kul av det
<Kimmen> du har alltså ett laptopskal med skärm utan belysning?
<Guest3364> tänkte om man kanske kunde använda musplattan?
<Guest3364> precis
<Guest3364> plus alla delar utom de ovan nämnda
<Kimmen> musplattan kan du kanske använda, skärmen är ju lite värdelös utan backlight
<Kimmen> hdd går ju alltid att återanvända till nåt
<coffe> http://imgur.com/RewJm   helt ok måste jag säga ..
<Guest3364> coffe: o.o jag som nyss tänkte att mina 17 MB/s var mycket :P
<coffe> blev förvånad över den hastigheten i min vanliga desktop maskin
<Guest3364> med tanke på den hastigheten, konstigt att man inte bär med sig interna hårddiskar när man ska nånstans :P
<spixx> coffe: Nice :) ligger runt 85 på mitt nätverk :)
<coffe> spixx,  nice
<Kimmen> ligger runt 12 på mitt trådlösa
<spixx> coffe, well sen dör min NAS :p så det är högsta jag uppmätt.
<realubot> Ni ser. Kl. 3 i natt så åt jag. Somnade någon timma senare och sov tills nu.
<realubot> Det här håller inte.
<kodein> nä, du är en dålig nattuggla
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag behöver et tips på ett bra program för synkning av filer mellan 2 datorer
<Philip5> rsync
<Philip5> sedan finns det nog en massa frontends för det så du slipper terminalen om du inte vill köra därifrån
<swecarp> ok kollade rsync jag vill inte köra terminal  men  det går väl att köra det med gui
<Philip5> ja det finns nog många gui för rsync
<swecarp> bra
<swecarp> har fått igång samban så den funkar på laptopen och min stationära skall köra översättningen på laptopen
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> swecarp: kolla in http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/
<swecarp> tänkte att jag kan ha med mig lappen när jag reser och så och göra lite nytta när man bara sitter och väntar
<Philip5> luckybackup kan både synca och göra backups
<swecarp> den såg fin ut
<swecarp> kollade bilderna lite det är nog det jag är ute efter
<Philip5> testa
<Philip5> jag ska iväg på äventyr nu
<Philip5> ciao
<realubot> swecarp: Vad var det för knas med ditt nätverkskort?
<swecarp> realubot,  den disten jag hadde i laptopen  så kunde jag inte ansluta bytte dist och nu funkar det
<swecarp> realubot,  behöver du en lättvikts dist så är denna fin http://bodhilinux.com/
<swecarp> realubot,  den bygger på ubuntu lucid om jag har läst allt rätt
<defektz> godmorgon allesammans
<realubot> swecarp: Ok.
<Nafallo> morgon
<spixx> realubot, det kallas kaffe :) ta det varje morgon vid 6:00 gå till ett jobb du inte riktigt gillar och sedan gå hem vid 16:30 tiden svär över SL och spring sedan 1 mil bara för att du måste
<Kimmen> är det vad som krävs när man blivit "vuxen"?
<spixx> Nej du måste betala stora mängder skatt och klaga på det med.
<Kimmen> det gör jag redan, vuxenpoäng?
<Nafallo> vuxenskap är ett mentalt stadium
<spixx> Troligen :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<realubot> spixx: Det står att Enlightment saknar "tabbed windows".
<Nafallo> dumma spixx ...
<spixx> ;)
<Nafallo> nu vill jag ha kaffe ju... och det tar mig ~halvtimme att ta mig till kaffet jag vill ha.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Goddag herrn
<realubot> Vad innebär tabbed windows? Att det inte går att tabba mellan fönstren, lägga fönstren omlott eller vad?
<spixx> Jao vill också ha kaffe MEN min inneboende har ju då druckit upp all mjölk men lämnat paketet kvar i kylen...
<spixx> == FUuuuuuuu :(
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag dricker kaffe nu. :)
<realubot> spixx: Mjölk är för barn. Drick kaffet svart.
<swecarp> itmannen, godag kompis
<itmannen> swecarp:  Allt väl denna tråkdag(vädermässigt)
<Nafallo> realubot: inte kaffet jag tanker pa... omnomnom
<realubot> swecarp: Jag har inget jobb. Vart ska jag gå då kl. 6 varje morgon?
<realubot> spixx: Det var till dig och inte till swecarp.
<spixx> realubot, ture men jag kan inte dricka det då :P well ska snart till ica o systemet Mjölk, Morgan och Cola :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  jajemensan har en fungerande samba delning och en laptop som funkar bra nu
<realubot> Nafallo: Är det brudarna du suktar efter?
<itmannen> realubot:  Mjölk är för barn samt kalvar :)
 * spixx goes back to my cavern then
<realubot> itmannen: Exakt.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Perfekt. Livet leker
<swecarp> jajemensan
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. nej. isf hade jag gatt till en av de andra cafeerna :-)
<Nafallo> ett
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det du suktar efter då?
<swecarp> mjölk i kaffe är hjävulens påfund
<Nafallo> kaffe
<itmannen> swecarp:   Ja fy för den lede
<swecarp> djävulens
<Nafallo> hrm. jag har bestallt skor idag.
<Nafallo> igenom ett spel pa android, sa jag kunde fa mer ekollon...
<Nafallo> geekmuch?
<swecarp> har man dålig mage skall man inte ha mjölk i kaffet för det hjälper inte det kan tilloch med göra det värre
<realubot> Ska du få ett ek-ollon eller vad säger du?
<itmannen> :D
<Nafallo> ekollon. 16 tror jag.
<Nafallo> i andra nyheter... ♥ twirssi
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur lever livet med dig då
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad följer du för vettiga Twitter-flöden då?
<realubot> Jag tycker mest folk postar skit på Twitter.
<Nafallo> realubot: mest folk jag kanner...
 * realubot är inte tillräckligt modern för Twitter och Facebook.
<Nafallo> nagra foretag jag har ogonen pa ocksa...
<realubot> Nafallo: Ah, trodde det var Linux-nyheter, typ.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo tack. Så bra det går. Blir bara mer och mer lat
<Nafallo> realubot: nej. inte mer an nagra nuvarande och foredetta Canonicalers.
<realubot> Kom igen nu. Svara på min fråga. Det här är en supportkanal. Vad är "tabbed windows"? ÄR det att man kan tabba mellan fönstren med Alt+Tab eller att fönstren ligger ovanpå varandra eller vad?
<itmannen> Men nu ska vi ut på en shoppingrunda irl
<realubot> Enlightment har inte tabbed windows.
<realubot> Men vad är det?
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad roligt
<Nafallo> /retweet ShawnPlague:11 *grins* ← ♥ twirssi
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kan bli dyrt :)
<swecarp> data prylar????
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> glomde /say :-P
<Nafallo> nu twittrade jag ju igen!!!
<itmannen> swecarp:  nja tror inte det
<itmannen> swecarp: realubot  Vi ses på barrikaderna senare
<swecarp> itmannen,  men då är det vel ingen ide att du åker med :D
<spixx> realubot, tabbed windows betyder väll att varje fönster har flera tabbar :S
<itmannen> Rätt egentligen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror inte jag och swecarp vågar stå på barrikaderna. Det blir nog bara du och Sven Wolter.
<Nafallo> tabbed windows betyder att windows har gjort annu en tabbe?
<realubot> spixx: Aha, flikar på ren svenska?
<itmannen> :) fegisar. Vi ses
<realubot> itmannen: Have fun.
<spixx> realubot, gissar det
 * realubot tycker itmannens kommentar om shoppingrunda är totalt intetsägande. Är det kläder eller elktronik han ska shoppa?
<Nafallo> realubot: kaffe
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> lat mig gora det dar igen.
<realubot> Det är ju en enorm skillnad mellan att göra Clas Ohlson -> MediaMarkt -> Inet och att göra H&M -> Åhléns -> Lindex.
<Nafallo> @realubot @itmannen #kaffe
<spixx> realubot, om du är man: DressMan -> Hem
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad ska det där betyda?
<Nafallo> realubot: samma som innan, men i twitter-sprak ;-)
<realubot> spixx: Det händer att jag gör det faktiskt. Jag köpte 3 par jeans för 300 kr på Dressman sist jag handlade kläder.
<realubot> 3 likadana modeller men i två olika färger. Smart av Dressman att ha flera färger av samma modell. Man provar ett och köper två-tre varianter.
<spixx> handlar bara där :P
<realubot> Allt för att minimera tiden i butiken.
<Nafallo> Zarah ♥
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja, just det. Dom håller på med sådana saker på Twitter ja.
<realubot> Zarah?
<Nafallo> s/Zarah/-h/g
<Nafallo> realubot: ^--
<realubot> 300 kr för 3 jeans. 100 kr för ett par jeans. Slå det om ni kan.
<Nafallo> realubot: later som H&M har? :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja? Zara?
<Nafallo> realubot: google Zara ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Dressman hade erbjudandet.
<realubot> Now I get it.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört talas om Zara.
<Nafallo> realubot: beklagar :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: de ar bra folk
<realubot> Tjejkläder?
<Nafallo> alla sorts klader
<realubot> Hm, nu har layouten på Terminator helt plötsligt försvunnit. Vad är det här för mysko grejer.
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<realubot> Jag har noll koll på klädbutiker. Finns Zara i Sverige också?
<Nafallo> ingen aning
<realubot> Restore all terminals i Terminator. Det kallar jag en smidig funktion.
<markus> tjohej
<Haffe> markus: Nu blev jag sugen på en cubox.
<Haffe> Tusan för dig.
<realubot> swecarp: Frågan är om det inte går lika bra att installera Ubuntu (eller Xubuntu) och sedan installer e17-paketet där för att få Enlightment window manager?
<realubot> swecarp: Det finns ju i Ubuntus förråd. Så Ubuntu bassystemet (CLI), Xorg, Gnome/KDE och Enlightment borde väl vara samma sak som Bodhi?
<realubot> Hm, är det standardkontakter mellan bärbara datorers bildskärmar och moderkorten?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Eller jo, men det är olika standarder för olika tillverkare.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag är inge hejare på linux hittade denna dist och testade och den funkade för mig har ju bara 128mb ram på laptopen
<realubot> swecarp: Ok. En idé annars är ju att använda Ubuntus Alternate-installationsskiva och bara installera CLI-versionen av Ubuntu. Därefter lägger du till det du behöver, t.ex. Gnome och Enlightment + olika program som du tycker att du behöver. Du bygger ett minimalt system på egen hand s.a.s.
<swecarp> realubot,  det får bli mitt näst projekt får läsa på lite  skulle gärna köra en kde variant
<markus> Haffe: hehe... dom aer lite svaara att faa tag på <!-- här kom jag på att jag har åäö --> men det finns ju en del alternativ
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Haffe> markus: Jag gillar att den har 1gb ram.
<realubot> swecarp: Puppy Linux kanske är något för dig.
<markus> Haffe: http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms   dar finns lite fler
<markus> Haffe: jag använder aldrig mer än 256MB minne ändå
<markus> http://www.plugcomputer.org/development-kits/  <--- smile plug verkar intressant
<swecarp> realubot,  jag har nu en fungerande laptop är nöjd med den har testat många varianter men denna är den som funkar bäst
<markus> http://www.plugcomputer.org/development-kits/smile-plug/  coming soon
<realubot> swecarp: Ok. Det är ju bra.
 * realubot testar Midnight Commander.
<realubot> Hm, tja, kanske inte är så dumt.
<einand> följer emacs med osx?
<realubot> Kanalen svarar med tytnad.
<realubot> !osx | einand
<ubot2> Factoid 'osx' not found
<Haffe> markus: Jag blev sugen på en TrimSlice.
<Haffe> Det är synd bara att den tillverkas i Israel.
<realubot> Varför är det synd?
<Haffe> För att jag inte stödjer Israeliskt näringsliv.
<einand> vem tillverkas i israel?
<Haffe> trim slice.
<einand> ok
<einand> vad är fel på israels näringsliv då?
<einand> - GPU assisted video playback is not supported yet – so Trim-Slice does not yet play high definition video.
<Haffe> einand: Sådant som att man ockuperar andra människors mark när man behöver mer plats.
<einand> då är Rasberry PI bättre
<einand> trim slice var löjligt dyr med, mot vad man får
<einand>  Trim-Slice Pro dev-kits for $175 – that’s 46% discount (yes, for this good cause we price the dev-kits below production costs).
<markus> Haffe: tillverkas Trimslice också i Israel?
<markus> Jag tror att cubox tillverkas i Kina eller liknande men företaget finns i Israel
<markus> rabeeh finns på freenode som sysslar med cubox, betyder det Rabin?
<markus> nu blir jag nog disconnectad
<markus> är vid lisebergshållplatsen under jord
<markus> men det verkar ju fungera bra? :D
<defektz> äntligen kom jag på varför vmail inte funkade...
<Philip5> swecarp: hur har det gått med synkningen?
<Haffe> markus: Ja.
<itmannen> Suck. Hur länge kan ett fruntimmer spendera tid på ett seconhand egentligen ?
<itmannen> Som tur var finns det ett cafe där. Så jag kunde sitta och äta varmkorv under väntan
<itmannen> För en man tar det 5 minuter att scanna av utbudet. för en kvinna tar det 2 timmar
<Haffe> Vad är det för second hand?
<itmannen> Pingstkyrkans secondhand affär
<swecarp> itmannen,  hadde dom inga elektronik prylar
<Haffe> Hitta ett 680GTX bland SecondHand prylarna.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä det var dåligt med det
<einand> itmannen: fruntimmer kan spendera tid i alla typer av butiker i timmar
 * swecarp kan spendera timmar i sportfiskebutiker
<itmannen> einand:  Jo jag har märkt det
<einand> värst är nog skor
 * itmannen kan tillbringa många timmar hemma utan problem
<itmannen> einand:  Prata inte om skobutiker
<coffe> swecarp,  häller helt med dig om det.
<swecarp> coffe,  speciellt om dom har mycke mete
<itmannen> swecarp:  Förr var jag som en fiskmås. Men orkar inte riktigt längre
<realubot> Är porten som skärmen ansluter till i moderkortet till "nya" bärbara datorer standardiserad?
<realubot> Fungerar en skärm till en laptop till en annan laptop?
<itmannen> realubot:  Vi pratar om fiske. Inget offtopic tack
<realubot> Nu snackar vi inte VGA-porten utan den interna "porten" för skärmen.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ber så hemskt mycket om ursäkt.
<itmannen> realubot:  Du är förlåten mitt barn. Amen
<realubot> Ska jag behöva skruva upp en laptop med skärm bara för att ni är så inkompetenta att ni inte kan svara på en enkel fråga?
<realubot> einand: Du där. Svara då.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo så är det
<realubot> einand: Jag har en laptop med trasig skärm. Fungerar en skärm från en annan laptop till datorn? Är porten som skärmen ansluter till i moderkortet standardiserad?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag tror faktiskt den gör det
<itmannen> realubot:  Iaf har det gjort det för mig. Men jag hade nog mer tur än skicklighet
<realubot> Tror gör man i Pingstkyrkan itmannen.
<realubot> Här snackar vi knowledge.
<itmannen> realubot:  Inte bara där.
 * realubot slänger kanalen i papperskorgen som inte går att ta bort i Launchern.
<itmannen> realubot:  Läs mitt nästa inlägg efter "tror"
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag läste.
<realubot> Tack för att du försöker. :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Läst men ej förstått :)
<realubot> Jag funderar på om det är möjligt att laga en bärbar dator med trasig skärm genom att helt enkelt sätta dit en annan skärm.
<itmannen> realubot:  Man ju alltid prova. Kan knappast bli sämre
<realubot> Sant, men tar tid.
<itmannen> realubot:  Det  var det jag gjorde
<realubot> Och tid har jag, men inte lust.
<itmannen> realubot:  Men har du inte lust. varför då fråga
<realubot> Jag har inte lust att testa när jag inte har en susning om det fungerar eller inte. Jag vill ha mer info om att det fungerar innan jag lägger ner tid på att skruva isär en laptop men men...
<itmannen> realubot:  Men jisses . Du är ju ung och pigg
<realubot> itmannen: Pigg? Jag somnar ju så fort jag har ätit något.
<itmannen> realubot:  :D Det tror jag inte ett smack på
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, seriöst. JAg har börjat misstänka diabetes typ II.
<realubot> Dock uppfyller jag inte övriga kriterier för sjukdomen.
<itmannen> realubot:   Ajdå. Kanske bäst att se över ditt kostintag och sköta kroppen lite bättre
<realubot> itmannen: Jag äter middag och somnar inom 1h efteråt. Vaknar 3-4h senare, är vaken 1h, äter något nyt, somnar och sover i 3-4h igen.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det är nog dags att lägga om stil.
<realubot> *nytt
<itmannen> realubot:  No good. Du bör nog uppsöka sjukan för en diagnos
<realubot> Mm, jag tippar på diabetes eller allergi.
<realubot> Jag har allergier som spökar så här års också. Det kanske spelar in.
<coffe> ca carlssons .. och berras var härliga att gå till förr
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja allergi tror jag inte. Gör en anmälan för grundligt diagnos
<realubot> itmannen: Vi får se. Jag får ringa läkaren på måndag. JAg överlever nog till på måndag.
<itmannen> realubot:  Sen din dygnsrytm är helt åt pipan fel
<realubot> Mm.
<_Trullo> hur ser man vilken nvidia drivrutin man använder?
<realubot> Det beror ju till viss del på att jag somnar när jag har ätit.
<realubot> Äter jag middag kl. 18 så sover jag ju mellan 19-24.
<_Trullo> verkar som att nvidia current är installerad och aktiverad, men används inte..
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo jag förstår det. Men ändock
<realubot> Därefter är jag vaken till jag äter på nytt någon gång under natten. Då somnar jag och sover till morgonen någon gång.
<Haffe> _Trullo: Pröva att köra lsmod i terminalen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Du får ursäkta. men det låter som du har tråkigt
<realubot> _Trullo: Nja, det där är ju en klassisk bugg. Att det står att den är aktiverad men inte används.
<realubot> Jag tror den används ändå.
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Det här är någonting biologiskt. Det är en oförklarlig trötthet som kommer över mig i slutet av en måltid.
 * realubot oroar sig för diabetes.
<realubot> NÃ¥ja, nu uppdrag IRL.
<itmannen> realubot: Ok. Men gör något åt det. Inte bara fundera
<_Trullo> hur ser man vilka drivrutiner som används då?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska ringa läkaren i ärendet på måndag.
<itmannen> +1
<_Trullo> kör jag nvidia settings i desktopen så får jag bara error.. /bin/nvidia-settings not exist
<realubot> _Trullo: Fungerar 3d-effekterna?
<realubot> _Trullo: Det kräver väl att proprietära drivrutinen används?
<_Trullo> hur ser jag om 3d effekterna funkar?
<realubot> Fungerar Unity eller måste du använda Unity 2d?
<_Trullo> bra fråga
<realubot> Unity kräver stöd för 3d-effekter för att fungera annars används Unity 2d som fallback.
<_Trullo> vad är unity då? :)
<realubot> _Trullo: Ubuntus nya gränssnitt.
<realubot> Med Launchern i vänsterkanten, Dash o.s.v.
<_Trullo> kör ju 10.04
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> _Trullo: Ser du skuggor på fönstren?
<_Trullo> ska kolla om en stund, har inte tv'n inkopplad än
<realubot> Compiz kräver 3d-effekter. Använder du Compiz? Om du byter arbetsyta med Ctrl+Alt+Vänster/HögerPil
<realubot> Hur ser växlingen ut? Är det en enkel grå ruta som visar arbetsytrona eller kommer det upp en snygg genomskinlig "arbetsyteväxlare"?
<realubot> bbl
<_Trullo> ska kolla detta om en liten stund
<defektz> kör solarized colorschema på allt nu :) fan va skönt för ögonen
<realubot> defektz: Screenshot?
<defektz> ah vänta
<defektz> http://ompldr.org/vZHB1aQ/2012-05-12-161243_1920x1080_scrot.png
<defektz> vad tycks? :)
<spixx> defektz, nice screen name :P
<spixx> men annars nice!
<defektz> :)
<spixx> menade mestadels; warez, Pron mirkk, internet osv :P
<coobra> vad gör ni fria ubuntufolk denna lördag ?
<defektz> japp
<spixx> emn dwm == awsome epic
<coffe> kan någon pinga mig ?
<defektz> spixx: pr0n använder jag typ en gång om dagen :D
<spixx> :P
<defektz> det dagliga pr0net...
<spixx> ;)
<defektz> dwm är det. men det förstod du
<spixx> men fasen vad man får saker gjorda i dwm, kör det av och till på jobbet
<defektz> ah tycker det e smidigt som tusan
<spixx> jo, det eller openbox
<spixx> men tiligin vinner alltid :P
<defektz> ajjemen.. nu blir det en rökpaus.
<_Trullo> kör nog 3d iallafall, men stängt av allt sånt dock
<realubot> defektz: Snyggt.
<defektz> tack :)
<realubot> defektz: Vad kör du med för DE/WM?
<defektz> realubot: dwm
<realubot> defektz: Det mest intressanta är dock hur vilsamma färgerna är för ögonen.
<defektz> ja riktigt skönt. vänta ska du få en url
<defektz> http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<defektz> länk på sidan längst ner till ett paket med färgschema till det mesta
<defektz> Xresources fick jag skriva om för det funkade inte som jag ville. men den funkar till xterm och urxvt. funkar säkert till fler men det e dom jag testat
<realubot> defektz: Vad är fördelen med dwm jämfört med Xmonad m.m.?
<realubot> defektz: Du är en hacker defektz.
<defektz> realubot: jag vet faktiskt inte. jag körde xmonad för ett tag sedan jag gillar det oxå.
<defektz> haxx0r.
<defektz> :D
<realubot> Man undrar ju vad skillnaden är...
<defektz> ptja, i dwm skriver man alla inställningar i config.h innan man kompilerar det
<defektz> jag har typ 8 patchar i min :)
<defektz> det är c och inte haskell
<realubot> "In contrast to ion, larswm, and wmii, dwm is much smaller, faster and simpler."
<defektz> annars funkar dom väl snarlikt
<realubot> Påstår dwm.
<defektz> ah :)
<Nafallo> back
<defektz> dwm.suckless.org finns de flesta patchar
<defektz> och sås
<realubot> "Because dwm is customized through editing its source code, it’s pointless to make binary packages of it. This keeps its userbase small and elitist. No novices asking stupid questions. There are some distributions that provide binary packages though."
<defektz> tycker det känns väldigt lätt
<realubot> Måste man kunna C då?
<defektz> nä typ inte alls.
<realubot> Ok.
<defektz> om du reder ut xmonad så reder du säkerligen ut dwm :)
<realubot> defektz: En viktig sak som inte går i något tiling wm är att ha olikastorlek på master/slave-fönster. Går det att ha färdiga layouter med olika storlek?
<defektz> finns några trådar på archlinux forum där folk postar sina config.h. om du behöver tips
<realubot> defektz: Det går inte i vissa tiling wm, menar jag.
<realubot> Jag vill enkelt kunna jutera storleken på olika fönster i tiling.
<defektz> realubot: japp, jag har 8 olika layouts. och snabbknappar för att ändra dom
<realubot> defektz: Ok, men om du anävnder det och vill ändra storleken på ett fönster för tillfället bara då?
<realubot> Går det med keyboard shotcuts att juster fönstrens storlek?
<defektz> japp. jag har det så in min iaf. allt kräver ju sina inställningar.
<realubot> Som i t.ex. Terminator. Ctrl+Alt+Pil ändrar storlek på fokuserat fönster.
<realubot> "Because dwm is customized through editing its source code, it’s pointless to make binary packages of it. This keeps its userbase small and elitist. No novices asking stupid questions. There are some distributions that provide binary packages though."
<realubot> No novices.
<defektz> håller jag inne alt och drar med höger musknapp så ändrar jag storlek oxå men då drar jag det över andra fönster. så smidigast är ju att ändra layout istället
<defektz> rdet är väl inget jag rekommenderar nybörjare.
<defektz> men klarar du haskell så kan väl inte att ändra i en config.h vara problem :)
<realubot> defektz: Jg är mer intresserad av att ändra storlek med tangentbordet.
<defektz> hehe ok
<realubot> Det är ju fusk att använda musen.
<defektz> ah jag vet
<defektz> jag tror allt är möjligt faktiskt. om man lägger ner lite själ.
<realubot> Har ud något DE till det då? Typ Gnome?
<defektz> nej
<realubot> För dwm är bara en WM?
<realubot> Eller vänta... Den har ju en panel också.
<defektz> jag tror du skulle gilla subtle. där kan man ju ändra fönster-storlek med knappar lite hur man känner för
<defektz> ah
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan DE och WM egentligen om WM har panel?
<defektz> desktop environment window manager
<defektz> DE är väl typ kde gnome xfce
<Nafallo> realubot: WM har ingen panel? ;-)
<realubot> defektz: Ok, så panelen följer med då?
<defektz> jag kör inget av det. har bara dwm och dwb som webläsare. och terminalprogram till allt annat :)
<defektz> realubot: japp
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vet. Därför jag undrade om dwm var ett WM eller ett DE(?).
<realubot> defektz: Vad är dwb?
<realubot> På screenshotsen på dwm så ser jag Firefox.
<Nafallo> realubot: ar panelen verkligen del av dwm, eller en addon?
<defektz> en webkit browser med vi bindings
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vet inte. Det kanske inte ens är en panel. Det såg ut som det bara.
<realubot> Jo, det är en panel. Man ser ju klocka m.m.
<realubot> Ikoner
<realubot> http://dwm.suckless.org/screenshots/dwm-20091201.png
<defektz> ikoner är faktiskt i fonten
<defektz> det går egentligen inte ha ikoner så ..
<Nafallo> realubot: om jag ska vara arlig sa vet jag inte.
<realubot> http://dwm.suckless.org/screenshots/dwm-20100318.png
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok. Som straff så får du en annan fråga. Är porten som bildskärmen på en bärbar dator ansluter till på moderkortet standardiserad? Jag menar inte den externa VGA/HDMI-porten nu utan den som sitter inne i datorn?
<einand> realubot: Tror min granne kommer försöka slå ihjäl mig i veckan igen
<defektz> einand: har du varit på hans fruga?
<realubot> einand: Vad då då?
<Nafallo> einand: ehrm. first rule of the fight club... we don't talk about the fight club.
<einand> realubot: http://imgur.com/a/tdwZx#1
<einand> realubot: hans katt har sett ut så i två veckor nu
<realubot> einand: Usch. Det där ser ut som... djurplågeri?
<einand> realubot: gjort en anmälan precis. Därför jag tror grannen kommer slå ihjäl mig
<realubot> einand: Vad har hänt med katten?
<spixx> biten av en hund?
<Nafallo> hmm. +1 einand
<Nafallo> !kaka | einand
<ubot2> einand: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<realubot> einand: Det lär ju inte förbättre relationen med grannen men klart att man måste ta hand om en katt.
<einand> realubot: ingen aning vad som hänt den
<einand> Nafallo: jo skulle anmält för en vecka sedan. Men inte vågat då grannen misshandlat mig två gånger innan. Men eftersom inget hänt så såg jag inget annat val nu
<Nafallo> einand: ehrm. vettigt...
<spixx> einand: vaffan har du för idiot till granne...?
<einand> spixx: han är skyldig mig 2000kr, så först slog han ner mig i tvättstugan, med det hjälpte inte så han körde över mig någonmånad sedan (jag låg under bilen)
<spixx> ja brukar jag också göra med folk jag är skyldig pengar?
<realubot> Kattens sår ser riktigt äckligt ut.
<einand> trevligt för dig :(
<Nafallo> einand: anmal grannen igen
<einand> Nafallo: gjorde precis
<spixx> einand: hur mycket kostar det att hyra in ngn motercykelgäng att spöa honom?
<einand> spixx: ingen aning
<Nafallo> spixx: han har redan polisanmalt... polisen har cyklar...
<nikihr> Godkväll
<einand> han tror väl att han kommer undan för han heter Spendup
<einand> Spendrup
<realubot> Nafallo: Yo!
<realubot> Nej.
<spixx> einand: surealistisk situation helt klart... :(
<realubot> nikihr: Hej.
<realubot> nikihr: Dansken är tillbaka.
<Nafallo> realubot: ☹
<realubot> Nafallo: Tabb som inte fungerar.
<realubot> Igen.
<realubot> ubuntu-bug tabulator
<einand> jag hade aldrig gjort anmälan om min tjej vart hemma denna månaden, inte värt risken att hon blir skadad
<realubot> einand: Varför gjorde du inte en anonym anmälan?
<einand> realubot: gjorde jag. Men vem skall han annars utagera sin ilska på
<nikihr> realubot: jag?
<nikihr> jag är ingen dansk haha
<realubot> einand: Mjo, men han får ju svårt att bevisa att du ligger bakom anmälan.
<realubot> nikihr: Du ja. Du är halvdansk.
<realubot> nikihr: Väl?
<spixx> einand, ja va kan man göra snuten borde ju se till att han inte kan göra något verkar ju vara psykopat den där.
<einand> realubot: behövs väl inga bevis för att slå ner någon
<realubot> Är det inte du som bor i Danmark?
<realubot> nikihr:
<nikihr> realubot: nej?
<realubot> nikihr: Haha
<nikihr> hahaha
<realubot> nikihr: Jag har blandat ihop dig med någon annan. Jag är förvirrad. :(
<nikihr> märker det ;)
<realubot> Det är någon snubbe här i kanalen som bor i Köpenhamn med en dansk tjej. Jag trodde det var du.
<Nafallo> realubot: lay off the | bruv...
<Nafallo> ;-)
<nikihr> nej jag bor i stockholm med en svensk tjej :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Va?
<Nafallo> Barre: vad gor du?
<Nafallo> realubot: (pipe)
<spixx> dags att elda upp vattenpipan :)
<realubot> Nafallo: När har jag anvätn pipe?
<realubot> *använt
<realubot> osx?
<realubot> Vad är felet med det i.s.f?
<realubot> einand: Har polisen lagt ner alla utredningar nu (bortsett från katten) eller vad händer?
<einand> realubot: åklagaren skall bedömma om det kan leda till åtal
<einand> realubot: så väntar på det typ
<Nafallo> realubot: pipa... spixx forstar vad jag menar :-)
<spixx> einand, samtidigt som han bor brevid dig?! Bra rättssäkerhet i detta samhälle
<einand> | | | | | | i got space beteen my pipes
<spixx> Nafallo, ;)
<einand> spixx: bor dörr i dörr
<realubot> Nafallo: Jaha ja. Nu hänger jag med.
<Nafallo> realubot: pipe = engelska for pipa
<Nafallo> (bl.a.)
<spixx> rör osså?
<Nafallo> mhm
<Nafallo> och |
<spixx> Nafallo: du e en UK baserad dude va?
<einand> pipe kan också vara rör
<Nafallo> spixx: jag antar det, om du vill direktoversatta sadar ;-)
<spixx> ;)
<realubot> defektz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2sYPwuRPvc
<realubot> defektz: Det verkar inte så dumt det där dwm.
<spixx> http://i.imgur.com/M9HOj.jpg
<spixx> :)
<einand> spixx: lol
<spixx> har suttit på imgur typ halva dan :P
<Barre> Nafallo: packar... skall upp vid tre-tiden och åka till flyger... :/
<Barre> Nafallo: själv då?
<Nafallo> Barre: åka till flyger? vart ligger Flyger?
<Barre> hehe... flyget menad jag... :P
<Barre> skall flyga till turkiet
<Nafallo> Barre: okay. later som det kommer vara varmt nog UTAN san...
<Nafallo> Barre: jag har spenderat pa tok for mycket av min banks pengar idag :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: mmm.. åker utan san också... privat/semester =)
<Barre> Nafallo: jasså.. vad har du tokshoppat då?
<Nafallo> Barre: ny planbok, nytt balte, underklader, strumpor och glass... typ :-)
<Nafallo> nastan skor ocksa... men jag bestallde skor online imorse, sa blev inga skor nu :-P
<Nafallo> fortfarande annu en tusenlapp eller sa.
<Barre> glass förstår jag, resten är onödigt ont =)
<Nafallo> ny planbok? :-P
<Nafallo> bara 100kr oversatt, men iaf...
<Nafallo> lader :-)
<Barre> vad skall man med plånbok till? det är väl bara barn och kriminella som hanterar kontanter :P
<Nafallo> behover nagonstans att stoppa korten?
<Nafallo> dessutom verkar det som jag kopte en for liten...
<Barre> nä.. du skall jag packa plart.. cya
<Nafallo> meh
<einand> själv bör jag på mig en liten summa kontanter, för det är på tok för ofta automaten inte fungerar i affärer
<realubot> swecarp is back.
<swecarp> tackar realubot
<coffe> ca carlssons .. och berras var härliga att gå till förr . har duvart på dom swecarp
<realubot> Jag är aptrött. Jag undrar om det inte är allerig trots allt.
<realubot> *allergi
<realubot> Eller påverkar kaffe bodsockret också?
<swecarp> coffe,  berras på valhallavägen där har jag varit ett par gånger
<coffe> ca carlssons  vid odenplan-.. han är gammal lanslags metare.. var massor där förr.. har dock inte vart där på 15+ år
<swecarp> har alldrig vqarit där
<swecarp> har ju jsa 45 mil till stockholm
<coffe> ok.
<realubot> Stress är en riskfaktor för diabetes. Det är nog stressen som support i ubuntu-se.org-forumet som knäcker mig.
<spixx> ja alla linux n00bs :P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag borde sluta handla saker pa kreditkortet tills pa torsdag nu :-P
<Nafallo> hrm... varre an jag trodde.. sa ja ;-)
<Nafallo> 11632kr anvant senaste manaden tydligen.
<Nafallo> "oops"
<coffe> *river sig i skalpen och funderar på varför mig ipv6 tunnel inte fungerar.
<realubot> Jag lyckas inte knäcka lösenordet på en dator med Windows XP Professional. Jag använder programmet chntpw men det sätter inte lösenordet till *BLANK* när jag kör: sudo chntpw -u username SAM
<realubot> Och sedan väljer 1. Clear password.
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll om jag använder username eller 0x<RID>.
<realubot> Varför fungerar det inte?
<realubot> Jag har lyckats lägga till administratörsrättigheter och sätta *BLANK* på Gäst-kontot men när jag ska logga in så svarar Windows att internaktiv inloggning med Gäst inte är tillåtet.
<Nafallo> heh. jag har bade twitter och jabber i min irssi nu :-)
<realubot> Svara på mina frågor istället.
<spixx> Jordgubbssmak :)
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm... ##windows ?
<spixx> realubot, finns boot diskar för att återställa sådant?
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är ju ingen Windows-fråga. Det handlar ju om chntpw.
<realubot> spixx: Finns det?
<Nafallo> realubot: ?
<spixx> Ja alltså lösenord, injecera konton osv
<Nafallo> realubot: ##windows
<marten> itmannen, är ärvarandedu n
<marten> itmannen,  är du här
<Nafallo> haha.
<nikihr_> Halloj
<Nafallo> min boss gillar mina facebook inlagg :-P
<spixx> kollegor på FB :S usch
<Nafallo> han har varit van dar i fem ar innan jag borjade jobba for honom :-)
<spixx> ahh :)
<Nifelheim> God kväll :)
<Nifelheim> Någon som vet om det går att installera Windows från en Ubuntu som agerar TFTP?
<spixx> Ah fick precis fet lust att lyssna på metal >_>
<spixx> Ja det går?
<spixx> http://www.savelono.com/linux/how-to-install-windows-7-over-a-network-using-linux-pxe-dnsmasq-and-samba.html
<spixx> skall ge dig lite pointers
<Nifelheim> sweet spixx  ;D
<spixx> finns flera sökord på google är PXE windows install from Linux ;)
<spixx> finns ett par guider på howtoforge med om jag inte minns fel
<spixx> men LÄS noggrant
<spixx> för få guider är 100%iga :)
<Nifelheim> spixx:  den där guiden var rätt bra så :)
<spixx> jao men tror den är baserad på Redhat inte ubuntu :D
<spixx> annars finns det ett antal guider för installation via USB minne tex.
<Nifelheim> Det vet jag, och det kan jag. Men har alltid velat sätta upp en TFTP hemma för att sköta sånt här.
<Nifelheim> Så less på skivor och usb-minnen
<spixx> Ah, jo det e soft att ha :) min kör dock på lite mer 1337 share eller gjorde iaf :) (openbsd) :D
<Nifelheim> Sweet =)
<spixx> Men TFTP (pxe boot) är rätt snajsigt
<spixx> tänk bara på att du måste ha en dhcp igång, så att regga dina burkars MAC och alltid tilldela dem utanför ett primärt spann e rätt bra :)
<spixx> så jag gör på min publika wifi.
<spixx> Så ifall grannarna försöker torrenta via så går det ej :)
<Nifelheim> Något liknande du kör eller: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<spixx> Typ :9
<spixx> Fast jag bara låser wifi till 80 och 443 utgående
<spixx> allt annat blockas
<spixx> skillnaden är att mitt wifi är på ett separat VLAN så att ingen kan se vad jag har på min sida :)
<spixx> dvs; vlan10 = localnet vlan20=opennet
<Nafallo> hmm. later som nagot jag funderar pa att gora :-)
<Nafallo> fast utan oppet.
<Nafallo> oppet = resten av husets sakrade nat
<Nafallo> mitt nat = min egen ssid med vpns for att komma in pa jobb, publika IPs etc...
<spixx> Ah, well hittade netgear switchar för 320 pix
<spixx> 5 portar 1gb med VLAN stöd :)
<Nafallo> later som mer an jag behover :-)
<Nafallo> jag lar fortsatta kora min linksys bara :-)
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Har numera en OpenBSD brandvägg ger 99,5% av den lina jag betalar för :P
<Nafallo> fragan ar om man ska kora open-wrt eller dd-wrt
<defektz> satt just på dd-wrt o grävde efter support :)
<spixx> hmm någon som vet ett bra hostingbolag? för VPSer?
<ePax> 0_o
<Nafallo> spixx: gandi?
<spixx> inte hört talas om :)?
<Nafallo> spixx: goscomb?
<Nafallo> spixx: burstfire?
<spixx> Bra svenska :D?
<Nafallo> josses...
<Nafallo> jag har lyckats fylla annu en extern drive...
<Nafallo> o_O
<spixx> ;)
<Nafallo> det betyder att jag fyllt 7TB hemma nu...
<Nafallo> hrm
<spixx> Hur lyckas man eg :S?
<spixx> Har iofs 7 TB tillgänligt :p
<spixx> men nyttjar 34% just nu
<Nafallo> man har for mycket lina? :-P
<Nafallo> for mycket att ta backup pa.
<spixx> True
<itmannen> swelapp:  Hej. Försöker du vara anonym :)
<swelapp> nej jag har ett sep nick på laptopen
<itmannen> swelapp:  Aha. Varför då ?
<swelapp> lite annonym kanske hehe
<itmannen> swelapp:  :)
<spixx> du spottar ur dig en ip varje gång du ansluter :D?
<swelapp> jag är så gklad att jag har fått den att funka bra nu
<itmannen> lösningen är en bnc
<swelapp> vet det spixx
<itmannen> swelapp:  Grattis
<swelapp> jag har försökt att dölja ip men får det inte att funka det skall ju gå via irc
<itmannen> swelapp:  testa dotBNC
<defektz> swelapp: snacka med någon oper
<itmannen> En OP döljer inga IP
<spixx> bara o regga sig ?!
<defektz> oper sa jag
<spixx>  typ /msg nickserv help :)
<itmannen> och oper är ?
<defektz> irc serverns operator.
<itmannen> Och du tror att dom döljer ip. Glöm det
<defektz> aja funkade för mig :) fick en cloak
<spixx> har det också men jag fick det via nickserv tror jag
<defektz> finns nog säkerligen sätt att göra det på utan att behöva prata med någon
<itmannen> dotBNC. Och då stär
<defektz> itmannen: kör en whois då besservisser
<itmannen> står man alltid som uppkopplad. och en dotBNC som IP
<defektz> ja annars kör man den ifrån ett shell.
<itmannen> besservisser ? för att jag tipsar ?
<defektz> "Och du tror att dom döljer ip. Glöm det"
<itmannen> Och ?
<defektz> och du är en sopa om du tror att det inte är så. glöm det.
<defektz> film kaffe
<Haffe> Är det dags för lördagsdramat?
<defektz> Haffe: you bet
<spixx> oh flamewar?!
<spixx> :P
<spixx> nice
<defektz> :D
<itmannen> Sopa ? Ok. Kanske det. Men inget hedervärdigt uttryck
<Haffe> Jag skulle vilja vara soppa.
<defektz> fisksoppa.
<Haffe> grönsakssoppa.
<spixx> Tomatsoppa :)?
<itmannen> Undrar vart man skickar en begäran om ban för personangrepp :)
<defektz> itmannen: /ignore defektz
<itmannen> Det är ingen ban
<defektz> nej men du slipper se vad jag skriver.
<itmannen> Nja det räcker inte
<defektz> räcker för mig
<itmannen> Det är 2 skilda saker
<spixx> be amelia eller ngn med op?
<itmannen> Nä jag skulle faktist aldrig komma på tanken med något sådan som vissa andra roar sig med
<spixx> hänger inte med :P
<itmannen> spixx:  Jo jag skulle aldrig begära en ban
<spixx> ah, well why? det är internet dagen någon inte är elak regnar det grodor...
<defektz> haha
<itmannen> spixx:  Spelar ingen roll. Men andra för vara beredda på mothugg
<spixx> Oja :)
<itmannen> Herren giver och Herren tager :)
<spixx> Men sådant ska inte heller avhandlas här :) iofs är 90% av vad som skrivs här är inte OT
<itmannen> spixx:  Har du selektivt seende ?
<spixx> Jao mestadels för att jag skrev msg nickserv help :P
<phnom> Morrn
<defektz> morrn simon
<maxjesy> tjena, någon ljudtekniker här?
<phnom> maxjesy: o/
<phnom> defektz: morrn simon
<itmannen> spixx:  99 % är offtopic här
<defektz> :)
<spixx> oja :)
<phnom> maxjesy: Eller ja, ibland iaf
<maxjesy> jag behöver veta lite om frekvenser till instrument osv
<itmannen> spixx:  Så varför skriver du om det just till mig ?
<maxjesy> phnom, kan du sånt?
<phnom> maxjesy: Jaha, så hardcore är jag inte tyvärr
<phnom> Men jag har riggat tre utediscon inatt/i eftermiddag :D
<maxjesy> sitter och pillar lite med musikvideo och vill ha instrumenten animerade efter frekvenser
<maxjesy> tex, en trumpet ska inte spela gitarr
<spixx> well jag förde väll mestadels en diskussion men då irc tydligen är till för annat slutar jag skriva nu
<phnom> LÃ¥ter intressant
<maxjesy> om jag fattat det rätt ska olika instrument ha olika frekvenser
<defektz> spixx :D
<maxjesy> aja, får leta vidare
<defektz> man får filtrera trollen
<spixx> itmannen är inget troll :)
<defektz> hähä
<itmannen> spixx:  vem har påstått det då
<realubot> Sluta bråka nu tjejer.
<itmannen> realubot:  Tur jag inte behöver ta åt mig
<spixx> realubot: why :(
<itmannen> why betyder varför på svenska
<itmannen> Och detta är vad jag förstår en svensk kanal
<phnom> Eh, gå och dra något gammalt över dig.
<madbearz> alla håller keftd och phnom tjenna
<madbearz> ge mig op i linsta ffs :P
<spixx> darn en op...
<madbearz> oj det hadde du redan phnom :P
<itmannen> madbearz:   keftd ?
<defektz> alltså jag hittade något så passande
<defektz> jag vet inte om jag vågar dela med mig
<itmannen> phnom:  Är det mig du menar så ska jag fråga hustrun
<spixx> alltså, ska spela Fable3 får inte för jag kan inte logga in med mitt live konto... jag hatar licensskiten, hade jag inte köpt spelet utan piratat hade jag spelat vid det här laget...
<defektz> sparar det till imorgon. :)
<defektz> spixx: segt
<spixx> bittert
<defektz> lite eagleheart avsnitt dags.
<itmannen> realubot:  Blev du rädd för lite osämja ? :)
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Blir ingen långsittning här inte
<swecarp> itmannen,  samma här skall kolla tv kl 9
<itmannen> swecarp:  Aktuellt ?
<einand> någon som vill se något hemskt?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag får ont i magen av för hård stämning.
<swecarp> nej en film mumiens återkomst eller så blir det iceroad truckers
<itmannen> einand:  Nä tack. Vi vill inte dig
<einand> itmannen: behövs inte
<realubot> einand: Vad har du hittat på nu?
<itmannen> realubot:  Hård stämning  ?
<einand> realubot: grannen och hans katt http://imgur.com/a/tdwZx#1
<realubot> einand: Den har du ju redan visat?
 * realubot funderar på att äta middag och om han fixar det utan att somna. :S
<realubot> Vågar man äta middag? Det är frågan...
<itmannen> Middag klockan 21 ? Hm
<madbearz> jag ska oxå äta snart
<madbearz> kanske 30-40 min tills det e klart
<madbearz> konstigt?
<spixx> herpderp jag är microsoft live games och behöver port 88 utgående?!?
<itmannen> Funkar microsoft i linux
<madbearz> lol
<madbearz> nu börjar han :D
<itmannen> Det vara bara en fråga
<spixx> Well microsoft är ett företag, dock är min FW i OpenBSD så lite creds borde jag få
<defektz> räkbomb.
<defektz> mums
<itmannen> spixx:  Utveckla. Kör du microsoft i linux ?
<spixx> itmannen: microsoft är ett företag, de körs IRL, jag kör dock eller försöker köra windows Live i Ubuntu vilket inte är lika enkelt...
<itmannen> spixx:  Jo nog vet jag att microsoft är ett företg. Men det jag menar är om deras program funkar fritt i linux
<madbearz> fritt i linux?
<spixx> mestadels för att Live försöker köra ngn upnp sak, blir galen på dem...
<itmannen> spixx:  Kan du köra microsoft live från en linux ?
<spixx> Windows Live games? Nej inte fungerande atm
<einand> jag hittade en ny kärlek http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Camera-Lenses/2150/AF-S-VR-NIKKOR-200mm-f%252F2G-IF-ED.html
<itmannen> spixx:  Så du är mao en win
<madbearz> einand: spelar du fortfarande minecraft?
<einand> madbearz: japp
<einand> madbearz: har kvar min serverv
<madbearz> einand: ok du får betatesta mitt spel sen då
<einand> madbearz: vad för spel?
<spixx> yosh, det var så att live ville köra kerberos auth emot ngn ms crapserver :)
<madbearz> det skulle bli en FPS men mapeditorn gjorde att det blev mer likt minecraft atm
<madbearz> :P
<einand> lol
<madbearz> einand: http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbearz> fast jag har inte lagt upp en ny version på ett tag
<einand> windows binärer?
<madbearz> win och linux
<madbearz> men det e mycket mer än det där atm
<madbearz> ska kompilera senare
<einand> släng upp nya nu då
<madbearz> inte bara att slänga :P
<madbearz> först ska jag testa allt så att testarna kan testa :P
<einand> fegis
<itmannen> Hm. Madbears= casperN ?
<madbearz> einand: fegis?
<einand> madbearz: ja, släng ut test åt mig
<madbearz> jag måste boota windows dattan
<einand> itmannen: nej det är det inte
<madbearz> einand: du har ju att tanka redan
<madbearz> finns filer där
<einand> madbearz: vad kompilerar du med?
<madbearz> klicka på länken
<madbearz> pyinstaller
<einand> madbearz: kör du osx?
<madbearz> det e pajton
<madbearz> kör linux ofc
<itmannen> Hm. Madbearz= casperN ? Ska det vara
<einand> itmannen: jag sa nej
<einand> madbearz: = Madbear
<madbearz> einand: det roliga är att det inte är tänkt som en klon
<madbearz> men det blev ju något som liknar det
<madbearz> testade i skolan och en sa "aha spelar du minecraft" :P
<itmannen> einand: Vem frågade dig. Han lär kunna svara själv
<einand> skärmen är svart när det startar för mig
<einand> itmannen: du specifiera inte vem frågan var till
<madbearz> kan du snurra rint lite einand ?
<madbearz> runt, med musen
<einand> bara svart
<einand> aha
<madbearz> vad?
<einand> fungerar med nvidia kortet, men inte intel
<madbearz> jag kan starta servern oxå
<madbearz> kan vi spela ihop :P
<madbearz> men ska släppa en version senare som e fan så bättre
<madbearz> med chat osv
<einand> :)
<itmannen> madbearz:  Vad var ditt nick tidigare ?
<einand> isf, fungerar inte med intel
<madbearz> knasigt :P
<einand> konstigt
<madbearz> jag kör intel på min lilla och det verkar ju funka
<einand> för det är inte hårdvaruaccelerat?
<einand> madbearz: iaf när jag startar med nvidia, så är det bara typ 5 vita streck
<einand> 0.0142
<einand> =======
<einand> Now a lot stuff should work.
<einand> =======
<einand> TESTING AUTO UPDATER
<madbearz> :D
<itmannen> madbearz:  Du är svaret skyldig
<madbearz> jo den använder din GPU rejält einand
<madbearz> vad säger du itmannen
<einand> madbearz: han har fått för sig att du fejknickar
<madbearz> han hänger inte ens med när jag pejstar länk till min personliga sajt
<itmannen> kmadbearz:  Jo jag fråga vad du hade för nic förr
<madbearz> madbear är mitt nick men väntar på att servern ska komma upp
<madbearz> vi har ju snackat ett antal gånger
<itmannen> Ok. Hm
<madbearz> du har ju tillåmed testat spelet i fråga, för typ nån månad sen
<madbearz> har kommit igång med det igen
<madbearz> men tyvärr så har jag pajjat autoupdateringen
<itmannen> madbearz:  Jo det stämmer att jag testat
 * itmannen funderar allvarligt på att kräla till sovplatsen
<itmannen> Det tar på en lathund att vara vaken
 * realubot funderar allvarligt på att äta middag.
<einand> realubot: varför inte kvällsmat?
<kodein> middag? det är ju bara såååå gammalt
<kodein> silltallrik
<realubot> einand: Vad är skillnaden?
<realubot> einand: Se och lär: http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/konst-form/krigsfotografen-horst-faas-dod
<swecarp> och här var det dött
<realubot> swecarp: Japp.
<swecarp> realubot,  ialla fall en som är vaken
<einand> någon som vet hur det fungerar på göteborgsvarvet, har dom någon form av rfid eller nått i nummberbrickan, eller hur vet dom exakt på millisekunden hur snabba folk var annars?
<einand> något sådant måste det vara iaf http://www.est.se/images/ESTroll.PDF
 * realubot kollar på dokumentärer.
<spacebug-> yo!
<einand> realubot: någon bra
<realubot> einand: Nja, såg om Hitlers hemliga anläggningar och en dokumentär om Himmler.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Nu har jag sett på Du är googlad också.
<realubot> Den var inte så bra.
<einand> nä, den var rätt dålig
<realubot> Vad tittar du på för dokumentärer då?
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-13
<realubot> Krawlezt!
<Krawlezt> Halloj :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad gör du Krawlezt ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag designar sen kodar jag lite på min hemsida, hoppar lite fram och tillbaka hur jag vill ha det :) Själv? =)
<realubot> Jag kollar på svtplay.
<Krawlezt> Trevligt, vad kikar du på?
<realubot> Jag har kollat lite dokumentärer om andra världskriget.
<spacebug-> joråsåatte..
<realubot> spacebug-: Mm.
 * Krawlezt saknar linux
<spacebug-> ?
<einand> Krawlezt: vad är det du saknar?
<Krawlezt> Terminalen
<spacebug-> vad kör du då? hurd?
<Krawlezt> Helt klart
<Krawlezt> Windows
<spacebug-> mäh
<spacebug-> varför?
<Krawlezt> Varför jag har Windows eller varför jag saknar termainel?
<spacebug-> det ena förklarar det andra, så varför windows? =)
<Krawlezt> För att kunna spela, för det mesta.
<Krawlezt> Sen blev det extremt mycket lättare att koda i
<realubot> spacebug-: Haha. Hurd.
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Är inte det Stallmans kernel?
<einand> windows har powershell fungerar brukligt
<spacebug-> kanske va han som började med det där, vet inte så noga. Händer väl dock inte mycket på den fronten tror jag
<Krawlezt> powershell? Jag tänker inte ha något shell som inte är linux.
<spacebug-> linux är ju dock inget shell utan en kernel
<einand> i linux finns det ju dusintal shell
<einand> tex bash
<einand> vilket finns för de flesta *nix och windows och osx
<Krawlezt> Well, syftade på bash
<einand> samt b-os
<einand> tydligen finns det för os2 med
<Krawlezt> http://piclair.com/data/7jcvr.jpg
<einand> Krawlezt: vad är det roliga?
<Krawlezt> Det var inget roligt med det där? =)
<einand> varför länka du till den då?
<Krawlezt> Aha, glömde skriva :)
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: "uppbyggnad" ska du nog ha då det andra vare sig är ett ord och dessutom felstavat
<Krawlezt> Tänkte fråga vad ni tycker om den början av en hemsida
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Ojdå, tackar
<einand> vet inte
<einand> kanske
<einand> jag har svårt att få en överblock när saker är croppat
<spacebug-> "Hem" (har jag oxå på min 'hemsida') men det ser skumt ut. Borde kanske stå Startsida eller nått
<Krawlezt> Jag har så dålig fantasi och kan knappt designa, så otroligt nere p.g.a det
<Krawlezt> Koda kan jag men inte designa
<spacebug-> haha kan inte bli sämre än mig iaf http://spacebug.se/
<spacebug-> jag är mer för funktion än design
<spacebug-> även om de båda ofta går hand i hand
<Krawlezt> Fin design du hade spacebug- :D
<spacebug-> sidor med kass design fyller ofta inte sin funktion. Svårnavigerade pga att de är röriga mm
<spacebug-> hehe :P
<Krawlezt> Därför det finns webbdesignare och webbutvecklare
<spacebug-> kanal9 nu, bra program med mycket bra musik
<einand> är det bara jag som tycker ordet hemsida låter 90-tal?
<spacebug-> nej, därav mina ' runt ordet
<realubot> einand: webbsida, säger jag.
<realubot> Hemsida är startsida på en webbsida.
<realubot> Eller sajt.
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> En webbsidan är EN sida på en sajt.
<realubot> En hemsida är webbsidan som är startsidan på en sajt.
 * realubot har bestämt vart skåpet ska stå.
<einand> nä, det är startsidan
<realubot> Ja, hemsidan är en webbsida som är startsida.
<einand> nej
<einand> isf hade inte ordet startsida funnits, så vida dom inte är synonymer
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag tror inte det finns någon exakt betydelse.
<einand> alla förstår vad det betyder ändå
<spacebug-> kollade runt lite nu och de flesta verkar skriva "start" eller "startsida" om de ens har någon sådan länk (beror ju iofs på vad det ät för typ av sida)
 * realubot kollar in spaceys HEMSIDA.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, startsida är nog rätt.
<realubot> Men ibland ser man länken Hem för att komma till startsida.
<Krawlezt> Hem = Startsida
<spacebug-> ja, jag ändrade precis det på min nu till "start" då jag tycker "hem" känns lite 90-tal. Då pratade man om hemsidor och folk hade egan hemsidor. Idag har folk websidor/siter eller bloggar
<Krawlezt> Beror ju på vad man själv känner för
<realubot> spacebug-: Du har alltså uppdaterat din sajt.
<realubot> till 2000-talet.
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har mycket att lära av spacebug- designknep.
<Krawlezt> :)
<spacebug-> det är ju typ bara jag som använder den och knappt ens jag så hur den ser ut är inte så himla noga. Ska man ha en företagssida eller så är det ju mer viktigt
<Krawlezt> Jag hålle på i PS nu, blir riktigt bra
<spacebug-> finns heller inget värre än felstavningar/särskrivningar osv på en sida som ska representera ett företag eller annan seriös grej
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag skojar med dig spacey.
<spacebug-> =)
 * realubot kollar på Debatt.
<Krawlezt> http://piclair.com/data/prx5k.jpg
<Krawlezt> Början av masterverket!
<realubot> Helt otroligt att programmet inte läggs ner.
<spacebug-> Debatt - ha kvar eller lägga ned? Missa inte diskussionen i nästa Debatt :O
<realubot> Lägg ner säger jag. Det blir bara sämre och sämre.
<realubot> Hm, jag har en bärbar dator utan strömadapter och en med trasig skärm.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Synd att moderkorten i bärbara datorer inte har standardiserade formfaktorer.
<spacebug-> strömadaptern är väl ganska lätt att fixa? eller ja det brukar väl va någorlunda samma spänning i laptops
<realubot> Nja, jag får köpa en som passar olika laptops för jag har inte någon med rätt V/A/W.
<realubot> Frågan är om det är värt att lägga 400 kr på en adapter för en 4-5 år gammal laptop. Tveksamt.
<spacebug-> några volt hit eller dit är väl ingen fara. Bara den kan leverera ungefär samma strömstyrka oxå ;)
<einand> realubot: sluta upp med detta http://www.dn.se/sport/fotboll/domarliga-stjal-matcher-med-sms
<einand> spacebug-: moderna laptopar har id i sina laddare, så kopior fungerar inte alltid så bra
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Det kallar jag kreativt.
<spacebug-> einand: va id? vad är det för nymodigheter
<einand> spacebug-: håller med, riktigt irriterande iaf
<einand> min gamla hp burk hade/har det
<spacebug-> allt för att tjäna pengar så klart
<spacebug-> vi har tom sånt jobbigt på färgpatronerna till skrivarna på jobbet. Sitter ett chip i botten på flaskan och så måste man så in koder å skit
<spacebug-> skrivare som skriver bild/text på paketen. Liksom varför??
<realubot> spacebug-: Frågan är hur bra laptopen/adaptern mår av att använda en 65W adapter till en dator som kräver 90W.
<spacebug-> realubot: nej det klart
<spacebug-> ta två ;)
<realubot> Jag är inte rädd att sabba laptopen men jag vill inte sabba adaptern. Dessutom så har dom olika kontakt.
<realubot> Så det går inte att använda vilken adapter i.a.f.
<realubot> *vilken adapter som helst
<realubot> Varför samlar jag på mig gamla datorer?
<spacebug-> jag gör mig nu för tiden av med sånt gammalt. Tar bara upp plats
<realubot> Ja. Det är det man borde göra...
<realubot> Meningslöst att samla på sig massa halvgamla datorer.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska köpa skärm snart =)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Köp en Dell IPS. ;)
<realubot> med IPS-panel.
<realubot> ca 2000 kr för 22".
<spacebug-> Dell U3011 ;)
<Krawlezt> Nej, ska köpa en TN
<spacebug-> neeeeeeej hehe
<realubot> Dell 22" är ganska prisvärd.
<Krawlezt> Tänk om man hade Ivy bridge och SLI på 690's <3
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=955003
<Krawlezt> realubot: Taket: 1500kr
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742797
<realubot> spacebug- skjuter nog till 500 kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du tjänar någon hundring på att köpa den från CDON: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/philips_237e3qsu_-_e-line_-_23%22_-_eips_-_full_hd-17698055?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se
<Krawlezt> realubot: Anser du att den är bättre?
<Krawlezt> e-LINE och e-IPS?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=714985
<realubot> Den verkar prisvärd på CDON.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aldrig att jag köper en 27"
<Krawlezt> Tänk på att jag fortfarande är liten och spelar
<Krawlezt> MAX 24"
<Krawlezt> 1500kr, runt där
<Krawlezt> MINST 75hz
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Fortfarande är liten och spelar?
<realubot> Har man inte 27" då?
<realubot> Dock så såg jag inte att den var 27".
<realubot> Hm, skärmen på CDON är ju 23".
<Krawlezt> Ja, den blir bra :)
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag nojjig för e-LINE och e-IPS, vad är det? :S
<Krawlezt> realubot: dock vore det mäktigt med 27"
<Krawlezt> Det är fan som en TV!"
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror man ska akta sig för 27" då jag misstänker att pixelstorleken är gör stor och att det påverkar bilden negativt.
<realubot> Det är bättre att satsa på en bra 22 eller 24".
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag ska inte köpa en 27", det är för stort tyvärr.
<Krawlezt> https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/philips_237e3qsu_-_e-line_-_23%22_-_eips_-_full_hd-17698055
<Krawlezt> Den verkar ju bra?
<Krawlezt> Dock finns det inte mycket information om skärmen
<spacebug-> inget bra på tv nu. Sova eller vänta typ en timme till det blir bra på tv igen?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Vänta en timma
<Krawlezt> Ingen idé att sova nu
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag ska sova.
<spacebug-> mkay
<realubot> Det börjar ljusna ute nu.
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<spacebug-> ja jo. Godnatt
<realubot> God natt.
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<Krawlezt> jag ska dygna
<Krawlezt> Någon som vill följa min design?
<itmannen> Så är det dags igen.
<madbearz> oj satan va tidigt du e uppe då!
<madbearz> :P
<itmannen> Veckans viktigaste händelse nalkar sig. Att välja slips
<itmannen> Tidigt ? Nä jag var upp klockan 7 men brukar inte kasta mig in i irc
<phnom> Krawlezt: Det går alldeles utmärkt med 27", sitter och stirrar på en nu
<maxjesy> morrn
<itmannen> Hög tid att besöka samhället.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad gör folk idag då?
<nikihr> God morgon
<amelia> morrn nikihr
<nikihr> Whats up? :D
<nikihr> Ångest att batteriet i laptopen är slut snart, dvs snart måste jag upp och sätta mig i soffan :(
<antii> :(
<Philip5> är det här allt händer?!
<nikihr> Philip5, vart installerar man plasma themes?
<nikihr> ~/.kde/share/kde4?
<Philip5> tror du installerar dem via kde system settings
<nikihr> jasså
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> men det går säkert att göra manuellt också
<Philip5> fast den kanske bara vill installera från nätet och inte de man laddat ner eller gjort själv
<Philip5> har inte provat det så mycket
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> nikihr: swecarp kanske vet bestämt för han är värsta kde-gurun
<nikihr> swecarp,  vart installerar man plasma themes?
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> har en zip fil med ett tema jag laddat ner
<Philip5> innehåller ska på några olika ställen
<swecarp> nikihr,  grattis jag har samma problem  försöker lista ut hur det ska vara återkommer
<nikihr> swecarp, hehe okey :)
<swecarp> nikihr,  det är skrivbords teman du menar
<nikihr> Precis
<swecarp> har du hämtata det från systeminställningar skrivbordstema
<Philip5> nikihr: testa att packa upp det i $HOME/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/plasmaname
<Philip5> sista alltså namnet på ditt plamsa som en egen mapp
<nikihr> Philip5, dig kan man alltid lita på ;)
<nikihr> det fungerade
<swecarp> tack Philip5
<Philip5> najs
<swecarp> Philip5,  och nikihr  lite roligt för jag satt presis med samma problem men hadde inte börjat titta på det ännu
<nikihr> swecarp, hehe
<swecarp> nikihr,  så här ser mitt nuvarande skrivbord ut http://i.imgur.com/6d3At.jpg
<nikihr> Tjusigt :)
<Nafallo> realubot: charles?
<swecarp> vill ha ett rent skrivbord
<nikihr> http://imgur.com/REsVp
<nikihr> jag med
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja?
<Nafallo> realubot: vem ar charles?
<realubot> swecarp: Gör som jag. Dölj skräpet genom att toggla ikonerna on/off.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är ju jag.
<Nafallo> realubot: nej. du ar realubot... vem ar charles?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag är ju realubot?
<realubot> Ser du inte mitt nick?
<Nafallo> precis
<nikihr> finns ju inga fina ikoner till kde
<nikihr> tycker ja
<Philip5> jobbit
<Philip5> du får göra egna ;)
<realubot> Det finns väl hur många ikoner som helst? http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=22x27
<realubot> nikihr: Om du vågar ladda ner...
 * realubot dricker kaffe.
<realubot> Jag borde städa men det är så tråkigt. Varför är inte itmannens fru här och städar åt mig?
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
<Philip5> swecarp: kan du inte lägga till en sådan där plasmawidget på ditt skrivbord som visar hårdvaran och vilka systemresurser som är tillgängliga och hur pressad den är?!?! :D
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tycker du ska lägga till en sådan på din PIII:a.
<swecarp> jojomensan det kan jag Philip5  men jag finner inget nöje att se hur illa det är
<Philip5> realubot: just nu kör jag ju turboburk med en intel core 2 duo på 2,4 ghz :D
<realubot> Philip5: Mm.
<Philip5> realubot: fast jag har fått ett nytt moderkort nu till min intel i7a men jag har bara inte haft tid att plocka ur och i grejerna
<Philip5> kanske blir ikväll
<swecarp> Philip5,  system övervakaren på min säger inte så mycket  allt går på fullfart
<Philip5> swecarp: lite som du lever ditt liv då? gammal man som kör full fart så gott det går?!?! :D
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra stan
<Philip5> cioa boys
<realubot> "För två år sedan kom Socialstyrelsens riktlinjer för behandling av depression och ångest. Då rekommenderades i första hand kognitiv beteendeterapi, KBT, uppger Kaliber i Sveriges Radio. Nu har nya studier visat att stödet ökat för psykodynamisk terapi vid depression."
<realubot> Det är när man läser sådant här som man undrar om forskarna har någon koll alls egentligen.
<defektz> hehe
<defektz> goddag
<defektz> jag har gjort kbt. det suger kraftigt
<realubot> defektz: Vad behandlade du med KBT då?
<defektz> panikångest.
<realubot> defektz: Vad hjälper då?
<defektz> vet inte om det hjälpte, svårt att säga. det har lagt sig med tiden.
<realubot> Jaha. :|
<realubot> Det var ju bra att det löste sig.
<defektz> det hjälpte ju under tiden jag knaprade benso, men det tog tid innan avtändningen på dom lugnade sig oxå :)
<defektz> så tabletter mot panikångest är väl egentligen en ganska kass lösning om man har svårt att sluta
<defektz> en kopp kaffe till nu så kanske man vaknar
<realubot> defektz: Dessutom döljer väl bara medicinen symptomen. Prolemen kommer väl tillbaka så snart patienten slutar med medicinen?
<defektz> ja precis
<defektz> en dålig lösning om det inte är något alldeles galet
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är sorgligt att det inte går att ladda ner Recovery CDs till Windows från Microsoft.
<defektz> okay :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad ska du med en sådan till ?
<realubot> itmannen: Städhjälp.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är så tråkigt att städa. Det hade varit bra att ha en fru som gjorde det åt mig.
<itmannen> realubot:  Format C:\
<realubot> Det kan väl inte vara...
<itmannen> vara ?
<realubot> itmannen som tar på sig klänning och förkläde och dammsuger bostaden.
<realubot> Eller har jag fel?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo hej du. Skulle aldrig fallla mig in .9
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tänkte väl det.
<itmannen> realubot:  men allvarligt. Vad ska du he win recovery till
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska återställa Windows XP Professional på en bärbar dator.
<itmannen> realubot:  ok. Så du hjälper nödställda mao
<defektz> om yttrande frihet, http://itmannen.se/?page_id=1624
<realubot> Problemet är jag kommer inte in i datorn för att bränna återställningsskivor och man måste betala för att få återställningsskivor från HP.
<itmannen> Det finns ingen fullständig yttrandefrihet i sverige
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag hjälper nödställda. Det är inte jag som ska ha datorn.
<realubot> itmannens blogg uppdaterad december 2011.
<itmannen> realubot:  Men om du kör in en liten ubuntu så kan du ju läsa win och plocka ut det du vill spara
<realubot> itmannen: Problemet är att personen vill ha en äkta licens av Windows XP.
<realubot> Innehållet i Mina dokument är inte intressant.
<itmannen> realubot:  Då är det väl bara att köpa en
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns ju redan en på datorn men jag kommer inte in i den.
<itmannen> realubot:  men du. om du jag beskrev så kan du plocka ut reggen för win
<realubot> itmannen: Den är lösenordsskyddad och återställningsskivor måste beställas från HP.
<realubot> itmannen: Serial key?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo
<realubot> itmannen: Den står ju på datorns baksida.
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad är då problemet
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vill inte använda någon ful-skiva från TPB.
<itmannen> realubot:  har han ingen skiva själv då ?
<realubot> Jag vill ha en riktig återställningsskiva. Dessutom så är det inte säkert att en OEM-skiva låter mig återställa en HP Windows XP Professional.
<realubot> itmannen: Nej, han har ju inte det.
<itmannen> realubot:  Sätt in en w7 skiva och välj att reparera dator
<realubot> itmannen: Hjälper det verkligen?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad gör det?
<realubot> På vilket sätt återställer det Windows XP Pro?
<itmannen> realubot:  har då funkat för mig några gånger. Men jag kanske har haft tur som en tok
<itmannen> realubot:  Om den nuvarande win inte startar så fixar reparea det som saknas
<realubot> itmannen: Hm, kanske värt att testa. Så en Win7-skiva kan återställa WinXP PRo?
<realubot> Dock så har jag ju ingen säker Win7-skiva heller.
<realubot> Det här är ett bra bevis på att man inte ska använda Windows.
<itmannen> realubot:  Som sgat jag har gjort det. men kan såklart inte garantera något
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, jag kanske testar det någon dag då.
<itmannen> realubot:  Har du ingetting du :D
<realubot> Man har en het lagligt Windows-licens och har inte möjlighet att återställa den för man har inga pterställningsskivor och datortillverkaren/Microsoft låter en inte ladda ner nya gratis heller.
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad ska HP ha för en recovery skiva
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vet inte vilken skiva det är.
<realubot> itmannen: Dessutom står det Vista på burken men det är Windows XP på datorn. :S
<itmannen> Har man win ska ska man alltid bränna återställningsskivor det första man gör
<realubot> Downgrade?
<realubot> itmannen: Säg inte det till mig.
<realubot> Jag vet att man ska bränna sådan skit det första man gör.
<itmannen> realubot:  Det var ren allmän info
<realubot> Jag drar in Lubuntu nu, lämnar tillbaka datorn och säger att det är en uppgraderad version av Windows XP.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> Personen har så dålig koll så han märker inget ändå.
<itmannen> realubot:  Eller så kör du in paketet som gör att ubunu ser ut som win
<realubot> itmannen: Haha
<realubot> Ja, det är ju klockrent.:)
<itmannen> realubot:  Det funkar faktiskt bra
<realubot> Nej, men jag får lägga in Windows.
<realubot> *Linux
<realubot> Menar jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Fungerar Windows-spel på datorn när man har det paketet också? ;)
 * itmannen ska skicka ett sms så jag får lite att äta
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä så roligt är det inte
<itmannen> realubot:  Det är linux men ser ut som win
<swecarp> itmannen,  hemkörning eller skickar du sms till frugan och säger att du är hungrig
<itmannen> swecarp:  SMS till frugan som sitter i kontoret
<swecarp> ok var för inte lyfta baken från stolen och gå till henne och fråga när blir det mat
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä orkar inte resa mig ur fotöljen
<realubot> itmannen: Krypa då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Inte ens det. Glöm ej att jag är pensionär
<itmannen> Aha. Nu börjar det snart lukta mat :D
<itmannen> Trevligt. Det blev lasange
<itmannen> Den här lasangen var det drag i. Jag svettas :)
<itmannen> Blää. Jag blev så mätt att jag nog måste vila mig ett tag
<spixx> morrn
<Umeaboy> Hej! Release Notes kan översättas till Noteringar för försläppt version va?
<spixx> huh?
<spixx> release notes är utgåve anteckningar :D?
<Umeaboy> OK. Tack.
<spixx> Direkt översatt!
<Umeaboy> Anteckninga för utgåva alltså.
<Umeaboy> Anteckningar
<spixx> LÃ¥ter troligt iaf
<spixx> släpp anteckningar ?
<Umeaboy> Fasicken att engelskan ska använda en del meningar som vi i Sverige inte ens har översatt.
<Umeaboy> Typ bootloader.
<Umeaboy> Hur många säger starthanterare?
<spixx> Ja :S
<Umeaboy> Jag säger Bootloader.
<morten771> "vad är en starthanterare???" skulle jag säga
<spixx> Ingen översättning av bootloader finns i lexikonet
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Well svårt att säga men starthanterare låter idiotiskt
<spixx> Modermodem :)
<morten771> "starthanterare" låter som nått inställningsprogram som ställer in vilka bakgrundstjosan som ska dra igång när ubuntu startar
<spixx> uppstart program tror jag den heter.
<spixx> Men release notes kan nog översättas med utgåve anteckningar :)
<spixx> Ser lite wierd ut dock
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> morten771: Det stämmer.
<morten771> boot loader fokuserar på att ladda in nått så operativsystemen kan kickas igång... fast själv skulle jag väl kalla grub och sånna för "boot meny" på svenska typ..
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det är ju menyer.
<Umeaboy> Nu  pratar vi funktioner.
<morten771> ja då blir det förstås utgåveanteckningar, inte särkskrivet
<spixx> säkerligen
<morten771> kanske "utgåve-information" istället?  för anteckningar är väl ja vet inte... privata?
<spixx> låter fel om inte annat (det jag föreslog då inte utgåve-info)
<morten771> mmm...
<Umeaboy> aaaaaaarrabou!!!
<Umeaboy> Vad skriker du för?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<morten771> annars får man väl vid översättningar fundera på vad orden egentligen används till.... är det en knapp för att komma till infot eller en rubrik i en textfil?
<Umeaboy> Rubrik i en XML-fil som jag översätter.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<morten771> och framförallt vad är det för info som kommer stå där? egentligen är det ju bättre att skriva en rubrik som säger nått om typ av info... är de bara en lista på programmerare som varit med, eller är det typ systemkrav, eller kända buggar för programmet...
<morten771> aha
<spacebug-> einand: ang gbg-varvet. Det är armband som läses av vid var 5:e km genom att de springer över speciella mattor
<einand> spacebug-: ok
<einand> vilken teknik?
<realubot> itmannen: Du lever ett hårt liv. Först måste du äta en god lasange och därefter måste du vila på maten. Hur orkar du med allt slit? ;)
<realubot> einand: Dom stämplar manuellt när dom springer över mattorna. Man ser att löparna böjer sig ner mot mattan och stämplar.
<realubot> Ungefär som i orientering.
<einand> realubot: trevligt
<realubot> Så svaret på din fråga är hålkort. Det är tekniken som används.
 * realubot funderar på att fixa mat.
<realubot> einand: Erkänn att du gick på det.
<einand> realubot: absolut
<realubot> Ryck upp er.
<Markk> realubot: Där spenderade du väl 9 minuter på mat?
<spacebug-> einand: osäker, troligen nån rfid som du skrev
<realubot> Markk: Vad säger att jag måste ha spenderat 9 minuter på mat?
<Markk> Chansade bara.
<spacebug-> einand: http://www.goteborgsvarvet.se/Lopare/Loppen/GoteborgsVarvet-21-KM/Tavlingsinformation/Tidtagning/ där stod det mer
<einand> spacebug-: står fortfarande inte vilken teknik det är
<_Trullo> säkert rfid
<_Trullo> fick nått liknande på en festival jag var på, dom använde dom för att se att man hade tillgång att gå in
<_Trullo> öppnade den nu, bara en vit rund plastbit, ingen text eller nått på den :)
<_Trullo> man satte handen mot en vägg åsså pep det till
<Krawlezt> Jag har lyckats! NÃ¥gon som vill se? =)
<Krawlezt> realubot spacebug-: Ni var lite insatt i mitt kodande igår, vill ni se mitt verk idag? :)
<Krawlezt> Är extremt nöjd med mig själv just nu så om det är någon som vill se, skriv det :)
<einand> Krawlezt: det
<Krawlezt> einand: http://piclair.com/data/e7uzh.jpg
<Krawlezt> Ska ladda upp allting
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ser bra ut.
<realubot> Det blir intressant att se vad som hamnar under Portfolio i framtiden.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tackar :) Har fått till sjuka effekter i css och sådant så väntar på webbhotellet ska förstå läget.
<Krawlezt> Sen kan du få se det live :)
<realubot> LÃ¥ter bra. :)
<einand> Krawlezt: kodar du sidan själv, eller använder du dig av någon form av färdig lösning?
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag har kodat sidan själv, designat också.
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag fått tips/råd från en god vän.
<einand> ok
<einand> när ligger det uppe på nätet?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har förövrigt bestämt mig: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/philips_237e3qsu_-_e-line_-_23%22_-_eips_-_full_hd-17698055
<Krawlezt> einand: Jadu, jag väntar på att URL'en till webbhotell ska börja verka. Kan nog ta en 15min.
<einand> ok
<einand> vilket webhotell?
<Krawlezt> Vet inte, min kompis gav mig plats på hans.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det skärmen verkar som sagt prisvärd. Klart billigare på CDON än i andra butiker.
<einand> ok
<Krawlezt> realubot: mhm, dock finner jag ingen information om skärmen har ljud utgångar?
<Krawlezt> Vill ha ljud från skärmen.
<einand> Krawlezt: har du råd, lägg mer pengar på skärmen, har du inte så är det en väldigt prisvärd skärm
<_Trullo> IPS-skärm med hög prestanda för fantastiskt livfulla färger. ... skriver dom sådär så undvik :)
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag kan nog lägga lite mer pengar, dock vet jag inte om det är värt då den skärmen är bra?
<einand> Krawlezt: skärmen är den komponent som lever längst i en dator, så du skall absolut lägga mest pengar på den
<_Trullo> 23" är lite lite oxo, satsa på en 27" istället, 2 st helst.
<Krawlezt> _Trullo: Gud nej, max 24".
<Krawlezt> einand: Kan nog sträcka mig till 1500kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har psecsen på sista sidan här: http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/2/237e3qsu_96/237e3qsu_96_pss_aen.pdf
<_Trullo> dell har fina 27" :)
<realubot> *specsen
<einand> Krawlezt: jag tänkte nog mer det dubbla eller 3x
<realubot> http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=TW&slg=AEN&sct=HOME_LCD_MONITORS_SU&cat=MONITORS_CA&grp=PC_PRODUCTS_AND_PHONES_GR&session=20120513173042_213.112.248.82&ctn=237E3QSU/96&mid=Link_ProductInformation&hlt=Link_ProductInformation
<Krawlezt> einand: Så mycket pengar har jag inte, dock behöver jag inte den bästa skärmen.
<Krawlezt> Den där skärmen är för bra för mig egentligen! :)
<einand> Krawlezt: nä, som sagt, har du inte det är den skärmen bra
<_Trullo> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/products/plattsk%C3%A4rmar/productdetail.aspx?c=se&l=sv&s=dhs&cs=sedhs1&sku=446775
<realubot> einand: Vi har pressat marginalerna rejält i Krawlezt datorbygge så en skärm för några tusenlappar är nog inte aktuellt.
<realubot> Här handlar det om att få så mycket dator som möjligt för varje krona.
<einand> aha, just det, det är du :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Får ju nya pengar, jobbade lite idag så den 20de har jag 1500kr.
<einand> Krawlezt: så du fick igång datorn efter ett tag
<realubot> einand: Det är jag?
<Krawlezt> einand: Ja :)
<realubot> einand: Mm, Krawlezt ja.
<Krawlezt> brb hämta något att äta
<einand> jag köpte sådan där thi mat idag
 * realubot har inte råd med thaimat.
<realubot> Jag sa att jag har ine råd med thaimat.
<realubot> *inte
 * realubot väntar på att någon i kanalen ska tycka synd om honom.
<einand> realubot: 20kr/måltiden tycker jag är helt ok faktiskt
<einand> elle 17 för att vara mera exakt
<_Trullo> helt ok
<_Trullo> gör du eget storkok så kan du nog komma undan billigare dock
<einand> japp
<realubot> einand: Hur får du det så billigt?
<einand> men jag köpte min på ica ;)
<realubot> Det var billigt ja. Frågan är hur det smakade?
<itmannen> sådär. Skönt med en tupplur efter matintaget
<einand> smaka helt ok, var i aluminumpåsar. Så inget fryst
<einand> itmannen: helt rätt
<einand> glömt namnet på märket, men skall se om jag hittar en bild på den
<swecarp> itmannen,  samma här en tuplur gör att man pignar till lite
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo. Men just nu vill inte kroppen vakna helt :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  ok då startar vi med en fråge ställning
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> är det någon som har använt ubuntu builder
<swecarp> funderar på att bygga en egen variant
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har laddat hem det som behövs men inte använt det ännu
<swecarp> ok vilken ubuntu är det man skall ladda hem förr att bygga
<itmannen> swecarp:  http://smartubuntu.se/2012/05/11/bygg-din-egen-ubuntu-guide/#more-291
<realubot> swecarp: Alternate-skivan ger dig möjlighet att installera CLI-versionen av Ubuntu och sedan bygga med Xorg + DE/WM.
<realubot> Det beror ju på vad du menar med att bygga...
<maxjesy> vad är det ni beställt på internet med snabbast leveranstid?
<einand> vad sugen jag blev på pizza
<realubot> Med Alternate installerar du en CLi-version som du sedan bygger ut. Men du skapar inte en egen dist.
<realubot> einand: Tänk på BMI!
<_Trullo> maxjesy, dustin o komplett e snabba
<einand> realubot: spelar roll
<realubot> einand: Klaga inte på mig om läkaren mobbar dig sedan då.
<maxjesy> einand. det var därför jag frågade
<maxjesy> för jag beställde via onlinepizza
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> 20 minuter tar det till mig
<maxjesy> de är galet snabba
<einand> maxjesy: jag på på landet, kan inte ens beställa där
<realubot> Hur hinner dom baka en pizza och köra ut på 20 min? Det låter skumt. Värmer dom pizzan i micron?
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/uwnJg#0
<einand> han menar nog att det tog 20 min att ladda sidan  ;)
<itmannen> maxjesy:  Hur långt är det mellan dig och tillverkningen ?
<maxjesy> itmannen, 5 minuter
<maxjesy> typ
<realubot> Vissa bygger datorer. Andra bygger bilar.
<realubot> maxjesy: Det förklarar varför det tar 20 min men det förklarar inte varför du inte släpar dig några meter till pizzerian ich hämtar själv?
<itmannen> maxjesy:  Ja då är det iof tekniskt möjligt
<realubot> *och
<realubot> Jag tror en pizza behöver 5-10 min i ugnen. Det tar nog 3-5 min att göra en pizza. Så tidsmässigt stämmer det nog ganska bra.
<einand> realubot: http://www.utsidan.se/forum/showthread.php?t=68354
<maxjesy> ge gav mig en preliminär tid på 25 minuter via onlinepizza
<einand> en pizza behöver bara 3 minuter i ugnen
<maxjesy> normalt ger de 35 minuter
<maxjesy> kanske går på en kvart nu
<realubot> einand: Det får jag allt kolla in.
<realubot> Nästa gång jag är på ICA.
<einand> så, ungefär 5-7 minuter tar det från att man beställt pizzan tills man har den på bordet, om man är i en resturang
<realubot> einand: Mm.
<realubot> Det tar nog inte 5 min för pizzagubben att släng aihop pizzan, 1-5 min gissar jag på. Sedn 5-10 min i ugnen.
<einand> jag menar 5 minuter ink gräddning
<einand> ooh, nä pizzan gräddas inte längre än 3 minuter
<realubot> Det låter som kort tid men men.
<realubot> Ok.
 * realubot blev sugen på pizza.
<swecarp> itmannen,  sådär nu laddar jag hem isofilen sedan skall vi se vad som händer
<einand> Hur lång tid ska jag grädda pizzan?
<einand> Svar: 3-4 min beroende på hur mycket fyllning du har lagt på.
<einand> så 4 minuter då
<itmannen> swecarp:  Följer du guiden
<einand> realubot: http://chibinihon.blogg.se/images/2011/kitchen_88_kyckling_jasminris_heat_eat_167706985.jpg
<swecarp> det skall jag göra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Det går nog bra skulle jag tro
<swecarp> itmannen,  det måste vara den vanliga ubuntu desktiop filen man skall laddahem eller
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<realubot> Bra, då vet jag. Tack.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Du kan nog använda vilken buntu du vill
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> itmannen,  måste man välja filhanterare
<swecarp> när man väljer program
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä det blir den som följer med din version
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> det blir till att fixa det i morgon när man är ledig
<defektz> realubot: hur går ? :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Spännande. Lycka till
<swecarp> nu skall jag göra kvinno göromål DISKA
<itmannen> swecarp:  Huvva
<realubot> defektz: Va? Hur går... ?
<defektz> har du såna där härliga diskhandskar när du diskar?
<defektz> realubot: det där med recovern
<realubot> defektz: Jag skiter i det.
<defektz> okay :)
<realubot> Installerade Lubuntu 12.04.
<realubot> defektz: Hur så?
<defektz> stadigt! nä bara undra
<realubot> defektz: Ok. Jag orkar inte strula med att återställa Windows XP när allt ska kosta pengar. Återställningsskivor e.t.c.
<einand> gösses vad tråkigt jag fick
<einand> så enormt tråkigt att vara ledig
<einand> värsta när man blir färdig med jobb, är den otroliga dötiden som är mellan projekt
<realubot> Vad har du gjort för projekt nu då?
<realubot> einand: Jag har flera års dötid mellan mina projekt. Hur kul tror du att det är?
<einand> realubot: fast du har valt det själv
<realubot> einand: Hur vet du det?
<realubot> Det kan väl inte du veta.
<einand> för du har sagt det
<realubot> Jag kanske är utbränd efter ett stenhårt projekt?
<einand> absolut
<einand> kan vara så
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Då så. Då har jag ju inte valt det själv.
<realubot> Programmerat mig in i väggen.
<einand> Störande sms –
<einand> kan ge fängelse
<einand> Här är en historia som bara kan utspela sig i USA. Huffington Post rapporterar att en kvinna har blivit stämd för att ha skickat sms till en bilförare som krockade. Offren i trafikolyckan hävdar att hon är medskyldig till brott.
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för projekt du har gjort klart då?
<einand> en grej bara
<realubot> Det låter lite... ospecificerat?
<einand> en organisation som ville prova på en ny komunikationsmetod, som vi testar
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> tog 5 månader att få igång och testa
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> det ar forarens fel for att den inte satte sin telefon i tyst lage.
<einand> Nafallo: http://bytbil.com/nyheter/bvuiskyg
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> hej coobra ;)
<einand> KungFredda: jag har för lite
<coobra> spacebug-: :D
<itmannen> Nu börjar det bli kris. SD det fjärde största partiet i ny mätning
<_Trullo> det kommer att bli större
<_Trullo> dom
<itmannen> tyvärr
<_Trullo> det blir ju så när polisen inte har kontroll över malmö
<itmannen> Nu handlar det inte enbart om Malmö
<_Trullo> nä, men en hel del i tidningarna därifrån
<swecarp> behöer lite hjälp har en fil som ligger i papperskorgen under root har inte lyckats att tabort den
<itmannen> swecarp:  Använd terminale. Börja med att skriva su. sen kan du leta dig fram
<kodein> "sudo su" brukar man behöva som standard i ubuntu.
<itmannen> Beövs bara su
<itmannen> Sen får man ange lösenordet
<swecarp> har öpnat paperskorgen i root läge men hela datorn segar ner när jag skall tabort filen
<itmannen> swecarp:  ok. Väldsamt stor fil ?
<swecarp> kan vara så det är en skräpfil från uck försökte skapa min egen men programmet krashade
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ett annat bra alternativ är att använda Parted Magic
<itmannen> Startas vid cd i vid boot
<itmannen> Nja inte tror jag uck lägger något i root
<swecarp> för att tabort filerna som den hadde skapat så var jag tvungen att vara root
<itmannen> Hm. Ok
<swecarp> enligt egenskaper på mappen så är den 88kib
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det var inte så mycket
<swecarp> nej men det tar en evighet att tabort
<itmannen> swecarp:  det låter inte riktigt friskt
<swecarp> nej filen heter remaster root så något konstigt är det dom låg i temp mappen i himekatalogen
<swecarp> home
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men om dom ligger i home så ska du inte behöva vara root för att ta bort dom
<swecarp> det var det jag var tvungen till veti fan vad som är fel
<itmannen> swecarp:  Vad har filen för rättigheter ?
<swecarp> nu skiter jag i detta den får ligga i trash
<swecarp> får väl instalera om hela skiten
<swecarp> börja med en ren instalation igen
<itmannen> swecarp:  NU blev det mycket avföring här :D
<swecarp> får ursäkta språket men är lite irriterad
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men inte behöver du väl installera om bara för du har en fil i papperskorgen
<swecarp> nej men har tappat lusten
<itmannen> Ok. Ja så kan det bli ibland
<coobra> du kan vara root på riktigt
<swecarp> hela datorn slöade ner för att jag skulle vara så dum att jag skulle testa att göra en remix
<itmannen> swecarp:  nu har du hållit på så även jag måste testa uck :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag tror att min dastor är för dålig för att göra ensådan
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kan vara så faktiskt.
<swecarp> retro datorer skall man nog inte försöka bygga med
<Nafallo> swecarp: varfor inte?
<swecarp> min dator orkar inte med så mycket så att allt blir så slött
<coobra> du kan vara dator
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag drar hem en 12.10 och provar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag gör det i en halvslö laptop för test
<coobra> du kan vara halvslö
<itmannen> coobra:  Kan du inte skriva något vettigt så håll tyst
<spixx> itmannen: vilken typ av graffe har den bärbara? Ett Intel eller ett radeon/nvidia? intresserad för jag funtar på att köpa en asus tunnis och köra antingen ubuntu eller Mint på den
<coobra> men om allt ska vara vettigt hela tiden när ska vi då ha kul ?
<itmannen> spixx:  Intel tror jag det är
<spixx> mkay, för jag hade intel tidigare och då den inte gillade gnome3 super duper looken :)
<spixx> men fortfarande mint menyn över gnompanel varje dag :/
<itmannen> spixx:  denna lap är för dålig för att köra 3d på iaf
<spixx> Aok,
<spixx> Är väll dock ingen större skillnad mellan 11:10 och 12:04?
<itmannen> Dvs Unity. Men det saknar jag inte :)
<spixx> unity är ingen favorit nej :)
<coobra> är det mammas dag idag ?
<spixx> (sista söndagen i maj i Sverige)
<coobra> k
<spixx> dvs den 27 tror jag
 * swecarp föredrar KDE
<spixx> KDE har jag inget till övers för men det är nog en smaksak
<swecarp> ja det är det har testat gnome2 gnome3 och unity kändes inte så bra för min del
<spixx> Helt klart Linux Mint och deras meny enligt mig, KDE känns för Apple (eller tvärtom) :)
<itmannen> Nu testar jag att göra en egen remix
<itmannen> itmannen machoremix
<spixx> Av Ubuntu?
<spixx> en sak jag skulle vilja ha är LVM och val av applikationer under installationen :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nu har jag install en remix. och när jag tog bort alla filer så skickades dom till papperskorgen och sen var det bara att tömma den
<itmannen> swecarp:  Så det kanske är din dator som inte riktigt orkar med
<itmannen> spixx:  Du kan välja vilka program som helst vid byggande i uck
<itmannen> Som finns för *buntu vill säga
<itmannen> Jag har lagt över min remix till usb. Och ska testa i min rätta dator med Oracle VB
<spixx> itmannen, Jo har sett att det fanns sådant. Men jag menar i standard install :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  det är nog så att min slöa dator inte orkar med
<itmannen> swecarp:  Verkar troligt. Så det är nog inte du som gjort något fel
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du inte funderat på att speeda upp den lite
<swecarp> vad bra då det jag ville göra var en minimal remix med kde
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag skall setill att skaffa en ny dator istället
<itmannen> swecarp:  ja det är kanske lika bra. Du lär väl inte behöva en värsting
<swecarp> inte en värsting men en i det övre skicktet vore roligt
<swecarp> kan tänka mig att köpa en beg
<realubot> Uppryckning!
<realubot> Givakt!
<realubot> Höge rom marsch!
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja det är alltid roligt med lite mer kraft. Men köpa beg har sina risker
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad säger du lilleman ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ger er oder.
<realubot> Försöker skapa lite ordning i kanalen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ska vi dricka rom
<realubot> itmannen: Exakt. Du har fattat galoppen.
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja det har det men när jag skall köra linux på den så undrar man ju hur det är med garantier om man tarbort win
<realubot> Dick rom.nu!
<itmannen> :D Dick ?
<realubot> Jag stavar som en itmannen på kanelen.
<itmannen> :D Helt rätt
<realubot> itmannen: Det är det här tangentbordet som det inte är någon ordning på.
<realubot> Det lyder inte.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ev  install av linux tar bort alla garantier
<itmannen> Konstigt. Jag känner mig hungrig igen
<realubot> Du lär ju ha kvar hårdvarugarantierna?
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag undrar om det är helt riktigt enligt konsumentköplagen
<itmannen> realubot:  Knappast troligt
<itmannen> Man har manipulerat datorn
<realubot> itmannen: Tror du hårdvarugarantierna ryker om han installerar Linux på en ny dator?
<realubot> Man har ju garantier på tekniska fel.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag skulle faktiskt tro det
<realubot> Det är ju inget tekniskt fel om hårdvaran pajar.
<realubot> Eller...
<realubot> Det ÄR ett tekniskt fel då.
<realubot> Så det borde inte spela någon roll vilket os men använder.
<swecarp> det vore roligt och dra det med arn
<itmannen> realubot:  Helt rätt. manipulerar du datorn med ett annat os så har du gjort ingrepp som strider mot det finstilta
<realubot> swecarp: Om du köper en ny dator så kan du ju lägga över hela innehållet på hårddisken på en backup-enhet och sedan enkelt återställa hela disken till originalutförandet om du måste använda garantin då.
<realubot> Om det nu kräver en intakt hdd.
<ePax> Någon som har erfarenhet av amanda backup på centos/rhel?
<realubot> Vad heter den där disten som gör backup på rubbet.
<itmannen> Eller så spar man en skvätt win. Och kör dualboot. Vid fel så tar man bort sin linux
<realubot> Mozillas...
<realubot> itmannen: Det är också ett alt.
<realubot> Ett bättre alt. t.o.m.
<itmannen> Och iom att linux installeras sist så kommer det att vara default- OS
<realubot> Det är ju enkelt att ställa in vilket os som Grub ska använda som standard annars.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo jag vet
<ePax> itmannen, hårdvarugaranti gäller även om du installerar Linux. Det gjorde jag på min förra laptop. Hade enbart ubuntu. Dom noterade även att jag INTE VILL att dom ska installera om datorn eftersom jag har Ubuntu... dock så stavade odm fel "ubunto" :D haha
<ePax> nike nike nike nike nike nike nike
<realubot> Nike?
<ePax> realubot, nikhr :D
<ePax> nikihr
<itmannen> Då hade du tur. Jag sätter en peng
<realubot> ePax: Ah, dansken som inte är någon dansk.
 * einand har vart ute och skjutit lite
<nikihr> ePax, :)
<ePax> itmannen, du... du har ingen garanti som helst från windows... så det du enbart har garanti på är hårdvaran... vad du har på datorn är oväsentligt
<ePax> nikihr, :D whats up :D
<realubot> Jag tror inte det är någr problem med garantin så länge man bara ändrar mjukvara.
<ePax> Min katt rapade haha
<nikihr> ePax, haha ingenting sitter hemma, kollade precis på bajen
<ePax> :D
<nikihr> ska försöka få lite jobb ordnatnu
<ePax> nikihr, Hur gick det?
<nikihr> ePax, vinst med 1-0 :)
<realubot> Annars skulle dom lika gärna kunna säga att garanting inte gäller om man har installerat vissa program.
<ePax> bra
<ePax> Du har inte blivit aikåååååare ännu? :D
<nikihr> ePax, träningsvärk efter inlines? :)
<nikihr> ePax, haha har du druckit nu igen eller ;)
<realubot> nikihr: Vad jobbar du med?
<ePax> nikihr, Lite men det är ok... 15-17 km med inlines :D avslut med öl :D
<nikihr> realubot, försäljning
<realubot> nikihr: Jaha ja.
<nikihr> realubot, själv?
<swecarp> här är elgigantens garantivilkor  http://www.elgiganten.se/cms/s-OSesGQVrXS4AAAEsk2AQkgb_/garantivillkor
<realubot> nikihr: Jag jobbar inte. Jag tar igen mig efter mitt hårda liv.
<nikihr> realubot, hehe okey
<realubot> swecarp: Sk du köpa ny dator?
<realubot> *ska
<einand> garanti är något tillverkarna själva sätter
<einand> så dom kan skriva att garantin inte gäller om du kör något annat os än windows
<swecarp> det är nog på tiden realubot  sitter med en p4 nu
<swecarp> einand,  konsumentköplagen gäller även i de3tta fall så sdet är lite lurigt
<einand> japp, reklamationsrätten gäller
<einand> fast reklamationsrätten är inte samma sak som garanti
<realubot> swecarp: Ok. Du menar din stationära eller?
<realubot> Sill och potatis till middag. Kan det bli nyttigare?
<swecarp> ja det menar jag realubot
<einand> ta bort potatisen och lägg till något fetare
<realubot> swecarp: Din laptop då?
<swecarp> nej den blir nog kvar som en relik eller så blir det en ny laptop
<realubot> swecarp: Du får mycket mer dator för pengarna om du köper en stationär än en laptop.
<swecarp> ja det får man och så vill jag ha en ordentlig skärm
<realubot> Dock så är det inga problem att ansluta en bärbar dator med HDMI till en skärm med HDMI.
<swecarp> ja så man kan köra på 60" i vardasrummet
<realubot> Jo, men även till en vanlig bildskärm om man skulle vilja.
<realubot> Jag menar, inget hindrar att man använder en bärbar som en stationär bortsett från priset då.
<realubot> ePax: Var har du gjort av din HP netbook du köpte?
<realubot> ePax: Nej!
<realubot> einand: Det var till dig.
<einand> realubot: den har min svärmor
<einand> eller aha netboken
<einand> den ligger på hyllan
<realubot> Varför skänker ingen vänlig själ en ny dator till swecarp ?
<kodein> det finns inga vänliga själar
<kodein> det finns bara Zuul
<einand> finns säkert vänliga själar, frågan är dock varför någon skall göra det?
<spacebug-> haha zuul va inte det ett spel?
<kodein> det var nog zool du tänkte på
<spacebug-> ah
<swecarp> realubot,  bra tänkt
<spacebug-> jadet va det
<realubot> einand: För att han har ont om stålar och behöver en ny dator?
<realubot> Eller en bättre beg. dator, rättare sagt.
<einand> swecarp: vart bor du?
<swecarp> alingsås
<Krawlezt> http://jmwebb.liljalinus.se/jmwebb/
<einand> Jäsper Malm
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://browsershots.org/
<einand> ovanligt att stava det med ä
<Krawlezt> Vadå ä?
<einand> eller du heter Jasper?
<Krawlezt> mm
<realubot> Vem är linuslilja?
<realubot> einand: Hur vet du det?
<einand> realubot: står ju på hans sida
<realubot> Stå ju bara massa skräp ju?
<realubot> Typ: amet, consectetur adipisicing elit
<einand> realubot: kolla nogare isf
<Krawlezt> Vänta, er sida ni ser blir inte likadan
<realubot> Jaha. Koden.
<Krawlezt> http://piclair.com/data/i3yna.jpg
<ePax> realubot: den gav jag till mina päron
<einand> Krawlezt: den ser ut så för mig med
<Krawlezt> einand: Så, vad är problemet?
<realubot> einand: Ok. Hälsa päronen från mig.
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> Tabb!
<einand> realubot: päron?
 * realubot suckar åt tangentbordet.
<realubot> einand: Det är ju tangentbordet som tabbar fel nick igen.
<amelia> Godkväll!
<einand> godkväll amelia
<einand> Krawlezt: http://api.browsershots.org/png/original/cc/cc45cac8f07e78ad9fadbb87b12fe396.png
<realubot> amelia: Var har du hållit hus?
<Krawlezt> Vafan är det där einand
<realubot> amelia: Du har mycket hög frånvaro.
<einand> Krawlezt: din sida
<Krawlezt> Vad fan är det där
<amelia> realubot: jag har fullt upp med att inte jobba så jag har inte tid att mirkka. :)
<einand> http://browsershots.org/http://jmwebb.liljalinus.se/jmwebb/
<realubot> amelia: Jobbar du INTE?
<amelia> realubot: nope
<realubot> amelia: Varför inte?
<realubot> Åh nej, är du gravid?
<amelia> realubot: nej, jag är inte gravid... då brukar man visserligen jobba, det är ju inte direkt någon sjukdom..
<Krawlezt> Måste vara den värsta sjukdomen
<realubot> amelia: Är du sjuk? :S
<einand> amelia: sista månaden har kvinnor rätt att ta ut mammaledigheten i förtid
<amelia> einand: ok. det kände jag inte till..  har inte behövt sätta mig in i det.
<einand> amelia: mest det att många kvinnor faktiskt inte kan jobba sista perioden ;)
<realubot> einand: Ojämställt, säger jag.
<einand> även om graviditet inte är en sjukdom
<amelia> realubot: nej, jag är inte sjuk. jag är mellan två jobb. :)
<defektz> den är fin.
<defektz> sov gott
<defektz> :)
<realubot> amelia: Du började ju ditt jobb nyss. Varför ska du byta igen?
<realubot> amelia: Jag är också mellan två jobb.
<itmannen> Nu är  det dags att kräla mot sovplatsen. Tack för idag kanalen
 * realubot kryper ner mellan itmannen och hans fru.
<amelia> realubot: det är en viss skillnad på "vara mellan två jobb" när man har ett jobb att börja på och när man inte har det. ;)
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad hemskt
<realubot> itmannen: Hahaha
<amelia> realubot: och varför? det var inte för mig med stort och amerikanskt..
<realubot> amelia: Så vad ska du börja på för jobb?
<realubot> amelia: Har du någonting emot amerikaner?
<amelia> realubot: ett mycket mindre företag, där jag får en senior roll i ett litet team.
<realubot> amelia: Vad går den serior rollen ut på då?
<realubot> *senior
<realubot> amelia: Bra betalt? Och svara inte tillräckligt eller något nu för det är ju helt ointressant.
<amelia> realubot: nej, absolut inte. men internationella amerikabaserade företag skiljer sig väldigt mycket från lagom stora svenska bolag i hur de styrs och hierarki o.s.v..
<amelia> realubot: klart jag får bra betalt. och den seniora rollen går ut på att jag ska vara grymt jävla bra på linux. :)
<realubot> amelia: Du menar att det är en mobbarmentalitet på am. företag?
<amelia> realubot: nej, jag menar att i ett stort amerikanskt företag så har man ingen kontakt med de som faktiskt bestämmer saker.
<realubot> amelia: Ok.
<realubot> amelia: Fixar du in mig på ditt nya jobb då?
<realubot> I en junior roll?
<amelia> realubot: troligtvis inte.
<amelia> realubot: det finns redan folk i de rollerna.
<realubot> Jag är beredd att lyda under dig i början innan jag går in och tar över allt.
<einand> fy, lagade nog den äkligaste maten jag någonsin gjort
<realubot> amelia: Hur som helst. Du har vårt moraliska stöd.
<niklaswe> einand: vad blev det?
<realubot> Och då tror jag att jag talar för alla i kanalen.
<einand> niklaswe: köpte jordnötskräm för några månader sedan. smackade hemskt. Så tänkte testa idag om det gick bra med köttfärs
 * realubot misstänker att rollfördelningen i einand hem påminner om itmannens.
<realubot> Eftersom einand lagar äcklig mat när tjejen inte är hemma.
<niklaswe> einand: haha :) låter inte som en höjdare ^^
<niklaswe> själv gjorde jag paella :D
<einand> realubot: är väl mer så att jag lagar äklig mat när hon inte är hemma för jag vill inte slänga nått jag köpt
<realubot> einand: Äsch. Det är ju inte värt att äta äckligt mat.
<phibxr> realubot, Lagade han äcklig mat när hon var hemma så skulle hon nog inte vara hemma så länge till.
<realubot> *äcklig
<einand> realubot: är det köpt, så är det köpt slänger inte mat
<einand> fast kommit fram till att jordnötsmör fungerar inte bra med någotf
<einand> så får bli fågelmat nu
<realubot> einand: Jag har inga problem med att slänga äcklig mat.
<einand> nja, mat slänger man inte i mitt hem
<realubot> Slöseri med livskvalité att äta äcklig mat.
<einand> fast du gör det ju inte två gånger. Så man ökar sin livskvalitet. Skall jag stå 1.5h och laga mat igen slösar jag ju mera på mitt liv
<einand> fy vad hemskt det smaka, har kvar smaken i munnen
<realubot> 1.5h? Matlagning tar max. 5 min.
<realubot> einand: Du borde lära av maxjesy. Han vet hur man lagar mat. När han vill laga till något riktigt gott så beställer han pizza och matlagningen består i att han lägger över den på en tallrik.
<einand> realubot: men jag bor på landet, så beställa pizza innebär 2 timmars bussresa
<realubot> Det är låg stastus att laga sin egen mat. Det är som att laga sin egen bil, dator e.t.c. Höjdarna betalar för att andra ska laga grejerna.
<einand> kanske för dig, själv tycker jag det är enormt skoj att laga mat
<einand> realubot: det är lågstatus att koda sina egna program med isf ;)
<realubot> einand: Ja. Om inte programmeraren programmerar för andra så är det låg status.
<einand> är väl högre status att programmera för andra än sig själv.
<realubot> Det är bara white trash-programmerare som skriver program till sig själva.
<realubot> Ja. Det är ju låg status att programmera för eget bruk.
 * realubot kollar om det finns någon intressnt dokumentär att titta på.
<einand> realubot: kolla på magadaskar
<einand> realubot: är det lågstatus att laga mat åt andra då?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det är ju hög status.
<einand> så, om jag ger bort min mat till någon annan så är det högstatus
<realubot> En person som blir bjuden på mat har högst status. En person som lagar mat åt en annan person har näst högst status och en person som lagar mat åt sig själv har lägst status.
<realubot> einand: Då är det hög status ja.
<einand> ok, så äkligt som den maten var, så gör jag nog det
<einand> så höjer jag även min status i dina ögon
<realubot> einand: Ge den till din granne.
<einand> gjort
<realubot> einand: Bra!
<realubot> Jag är imponerad.
<realubot> Madagaskar?
<realubot> Är det en naturdokumentär?
<realubot> Det får bli Världens händelser om massakern i Halabja.
<realubot> Först en kaffe, sedan sängläge och Väldens händelser.
<einand> realubot: jappp i 4 delar
<einand> finns på svtplay
<realubot> Ok. Tack för tipset men jag känner för en politisk dokumentär i kväll.
<einand> http://youtu.be/LzomSs8gt48
<realubot> Sjukt irriterande att Clas Ohlsons nya webbutik visar produkter när man skrollar. Jag föredrar att man klickar för att komma till nästa sida. Man har ju ingen aning om hur många produkter som finns i listan nu.
<einand> realubot: har dom köpt samma weblösning som kjell gjort
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Jag kollar sällan på Kjell men Clas Ohlson har ju en ny webbutik nu.
<realubot> einand: Jag kollade in Kjells och det är samma koncept. Skillnaden ligger i att man klickar på 15 till på Kjell men på Clabbe så visas det automatiskt när man skrollar.
<realubot> einand: Samma skit. Man vet ju inte hur många produkter man har kvar att titta på.
<einand> dom säljer en webkamera för 39kr
<madbearz> einand: nu finns en version ute
<madbearz> tyvärr funkar inte chaten i windows
<madbearz> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/
<madbearz> tanka och va gla
<madbearz> brb
<einand> madbearz: varför fungerar inte windows versionen?
<madbearz> funkar väl nu?
<einand> menar chatten
<madbearz> GLUT funkar inte med pyinstaller
<madbearz> så jag får fixa rendering av tecken på annat sätt
<einand> manuelt?
<madbearz> jag har inte kollat på alternativen men det sak vara lugnt
<einand> madbearz: är det du som springer runt och förstör?
<madbearz> japp
<madbearz> lol
<madbearz> tryck på f4 för att rensa banan
<madbearz> sova nu men /query mig uppernbara fel :P
<madbearz> 1 för att byta textur btw
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-06
<Barre> mörrn
<delhage> morrn
<Dynamit> morgon
<Dynamit> Barre: Har du bra koll på hur IPV6 fungerar?
<Barre> Dynamit: tillräckligt för att köra det hemma
<Dynamit> Jag har IPV6 adress på eth0(wan porten) men jag får inga ext. IPV6 adresser till klienterna
<Dynamit> jag får FE80: till mina klienter, men jag hur jag än gör så har jag ingen nytta utav IPV6 adressen jag får till mina klienter
<Dynamit> jag kan pinga interna IPV6 adresserna ifrån ena klienten till andra men externa IPV6 adresser ber mig bara fara och flyga
<Dynamit> men prövar jag direkt ifrån routern så kan jag pinga externa IPV6 adresser
<Barre> Dynamit: men... det har ju inget med ipv6 att göra, det har med standard routing att göra, du har exakt samma "problem" med ipv4. WAN porten på din firewall är ett nät och insidan på din firewall är ett annat nät.
<Dynamit> det spelar ingen roll att den ligger i relay mode
<Dynamit> jag får likförbannat bara FE80 rangen.
<Dynamit> lägger jag DHCPV6-Service i relay läge så ska ju den ge fn i att dela ut Interna IPV6 adresser
<Dynamit> *Relä
<Barre> men.... det är ju olika nät. Du måste ha en fast IP på LAN-porten för att den skall fånga upp en DHCP förfrågan och kunna skicka den vidare till en DHCP-server på det externa nätet, LAN och WAN måste vara olika nät och kan inte sitta på samma addressrymd, standard routing
<Dynamit> Ursäkta att jag inte är så jäkla inne i exakt hur allting inom nätverk funkar ;), Jag ska ladda upp en bild så får du se hur det ser ut just nu för mig som routern rapporterar
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/gENel.jpg http://snag.gy/gHzs7.jpg
<Dynamit> oj min vanliga IPV6 och Mac-adresserna åkte med ä vem bryr sig vill någon komma åt mina datorer så gör de det ändå
<larsemil> andol: steam://run/400
<Barre> om du tittar på dina ipv4 adresser istället så ser du att du har en adressrymdför LAN (192.168.0.0/24) och en adressrymd för WAN (84.55.71.22/24), två olika adressrymder. Du försöker konfigurera så att både det interna LAN:et och WAN:et ligger på samma adressrymd (2A01:3B8:1050:AAA:B18B:E8ED:DF04/128). Det kommer alltså inte att fungera eftersom de måste ligga på olika adressrymder. Det du måste göra är att få en adressrymd ...
<Barre> ... dedikerad till från din ISP som är dedikerat till ditt LAN
<Dynamit> jag får ju via DHCPv6 förfrågan men vist det kan hända att de bara delar ut 1 per kund via dhcp men kanns som det vore underligt
<Barre> men du kan inte routra trafik mellan två nät som ligger på samma adressrymd. Då får du brygga istället, det handlar inte om att ISP delar ut en ipv6-adress eller om de inte gör det, det handlar om att du försöker bygga ett IP-nät på ett sätt som aldrig kommer att fungera :)
<Dynamit> okej, men jag har prövat med server läge också och resultatet blir det samma, jag förstår om du tycker jag börjar bli jobbig
<Dynamit> Jag försöker förstå hur jag ska konfigurera grejerna för att få det att funka.
<Barre> ok jag försöker förklara
<Barre> s/ok/och/
 * Dynamit tänker Barre blir säkert helt rabiat på mig och det förstår jag men eftersom jag inte vet hur jag ska sätta upp det så måste jag fråga för att förstå vad ja gör för fel.
<Dynamit> Ja och jag är tacksam för det Barre, men jag har inlärnings svårigheter så det kan ta dit innan det går in i mig
<Dynamit> Att ni i den här kanalen står ut med mig ibland är ett under ;)
<Coffe> Dynamit:  jag undrar om de inte ger dig ett helt /64 nät och den addressen du får är 1a addressen
<Dynamit> --> /128 är det jag får, jag har förut utav en slump fått till br-lan IPV6 adress som var extern men sedan muppade det sig bort
<Dynamit> så att jag är problemet det är ju en sak som är säker
<Coffe> okey ..  men det du ska göra då .. är att på routerna sätta upp dess externa address utåt . en av de 128 på inre eth och sedan ge de andra lokala adresser från den 128:an .. dock kan default route vara problem
<Dynamit> det är nog det Barre säger ocks Coffe men jag är för trög för att fatta hur jag ska göra det ;)
<Coffe> Dynamit:  jag vet inte om vilken router du har
<Dynamit> Du Coffe routern hjälper inte om du skulle veta
<Dynamit> skulle hjälpa med mjukvaran :P
<Dynamit> OpenWrt Barrier Breaker senaste trunken när jag kollade sist
<Dynamit> vilket var igår
<Coffe> har du lyckats sätta 2 ipn på den  ?
<Dynamit> Hmm nu hänger jag inte riktigt med hur du menar?
<Dynamit> menar du två IPV6 så har jag lyckas engång men sedan slutade det funka helt plötsligt antagligen gjorde jag något min jäkla nöt
<Dynamit> på BR-Lan vill säga
<Coffe> din router behöver ha 2 ipv6 addressser-- den externa vilket jag uppfattade du fick via dhcp . sedan en internt
<Dynamit> ja kollade du inte bilden som jag skickade för ett tag sedan?
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/gHzs7.jpg så såg det ut för ett tag sedan men har helt klart gnort något som gjorde att IPV6 adressen försvann men ska ha ställt tillbaka det jag ändrade när jag vet att jag hade IPV6 adress så nu får vi se när den fattar att jag ska ha IPV6 adress
 * Barre föreslår att Dynamit kontaktar sin ISP (ownit?) och hör hur han skall konfigurera sin brandvägg för att kunna köra ipv6 på sitt LAN
<Dynamit> haha iför sig men frågan är om de diggar min mjukvara det är ju inga amatör saker direkt jag använder haha, min router är ju extremt överdriven för en normal svensson det är ju en sak som är säker ;)
<Dynamit> ska bara se till att ha IPV6 på wan så att de inte kan säga att jag inte har klient som stödjer IPV6
<larsemil> men det är väl det som är grejen? att du inte kan sätta ipv6 utan att ha pratat med dem?
<larsemil> du måste ju ha ett tilldelat nät/addressrymd.
<Dynamit> larsemil: jag får IPV6 via DHCP6
<larsemil> ja men bara lokalt väl?
<Dynamit> nej det är ju det som är det skumma
<Dynamit> det är ju eth0 jag får till
<larsemil> om du får ipadress på wanet så kan det ju vara någon på nätet som delar ut adresser.
<Dynamit> men internt när jag använder FE80: som jag antar att jag får ifrån router som det skiter sig
<Dynamit> ja mins ISP DHCP6
<larsemil> vad är problemet då?
<Dynamit> att mina klienter inte kan i huvud taget prata med externa IPV6 adresser
<Dynamit> men min router kan
<Nafallo> Coffe: /128 = 1 address
<Nafallo> adress even
<Dynamit> Just nu kan inte den heller antagligen har inte ISP DHCP6 fattat att jag har förlorat kontakten med IPV6
<larsemil> Dynamit: låter som du ska prata med dem iaf.
<Nafallo> jag skulle höra med ISPn om de hat tänkt dela ut mer än en /128 per kund först och främst.
<Nafallo> s/hat/har/
<Coffe> Nafallo: okey ,
<Dynamit> jo iför sig hur många här inne slår vad om att de säger att jag ska få prata med tekniker till slut för jag pratar om saker som de inte i huvudtaget förstår någonting om
<Nafallo> IPv6 /128 är som IPv4 /32 :-)
<Coffe> låter helt korkat att bara dela ut en .. om det inte är som med sixxs .. du får en address å på den routas ett annat nät.
<Dynamit> håller med att bara dela ut en IPV6 adress per kund är ju fan korkat
<Dynamit> jäkligt snålt dessutom
<Dynamit> med tanke på hur många IPV6 adresser det finns per invånare på jorden teoretiskt sätt
<Coffe> får man fråga vad du har för isp ?
<larsemil> men alltså, de kanske har ett subnät, bara att du inte vet hur du ska använda det. :)
<larsemil> ownit skulle jag gissa. /whois
<Barre> men oj.... de kanske delar ut EN ipadress och en route till ett helt nät, m en det vet du inte förens du ringer din ISP och frågar hur du skall göra för att få ipv6 på ditt LAN
<Dynamit> haha larsemil gissar rätt
<Barre> hela diskussionen i ett nötskal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlh8fu_EhV4
<Dynamit> tänker inte ens kolla Barre men tack för den
<larsemil> Barre: jag har nog aldrig förstått att han spelar banjo
<Dynamit> stutsa lite genom att använda backup utav routern som jag vet hade inställningar som IPV6 funkade på eth0 åtminstone så man kan ringa ISP och slippa höra att nej din klient stödjer inte DHCPV6, för använder jag backupen så kan de fn inte klaga på mig för då är allt som det ska hos mig stackars människor som är anslutna till saker som drivs utav mig de senaste 3dagarna så har det stutsat utav tusan
<Dynamit> jag kommer tillbaka om en stund jag måste duscha jag stinker satan
<andol> morgens
<andol> larsemil: Jo, fick i ordning på Portal till slut. Blev mest förvirrad utav att sagda version inte listades som stödd under Linux, vilket gissningsvis berodde på något beta-status.
<larsemil> andol: göttans!
<andol> larsemil: Precis så skoj som jag väntat mig också :)
<yarre> andol, Har du sett att Left 4 Dead 2 finns till linux nu med?
<larsemil> yarre: är det sant? mitt favvospel
<yarre> larsemil, yes :) rätt kul e de med, fast svårt :P
<larsemil> älskar coop
<larsemil> co-op
<yarre> stör mig lite på att om man råkar ramla från en avsats att man behöver hjälp av en medspelare för att klättra upp dock :P
<larsemil> yarre: hittar inte installen dock
<andol> yarre: Tycker mig hört det nämnas, men är tillräckligt out-of-touch spelmässigt för att inte ha någon susning om ifall det är ett spel jag vill spela eller ej.
<larsemil> andol: det vill du
<yarre> larsemil, Har du köpt spelet så ska det dyka upp i Steam
<yarre> under dina linux-spel
<andol> larsemil: Tycker även min laptops grafikkort det?
<yarre> andol, 2007-grafikengine
<andol> yarre: Som ifrån året 2007? Tja, ungefär samma som Portal då? (Vilket laptopen fixad utan problem)
<yarre> andol, jo alla Valve-spel använder ju samma motor så :)
<andol> Som sagt, är rätt out-of-touch spelmässigt :)
<yarre> andol, Serious Sam 3 e nog inget för din dator då, rullar inte ens på den här ordentligt :P
<yarre> Vad heter ni på Steam btw?
<Dynamit> hm nä om man ska ringa ISP, deras DHCP6 verkar inte ens ha fattat att min eth0 inte har någon IPV6 längre (förlorad anslutning antagligen)
<andol> <-- andolsys på steam
<Dynamit> baa whois finns inte till OpenWrt det suger ju inte för att finns så stor nytta av den i OpenWrt men ändå
<andol> På tal om IPv6 så måste jag förövrigt säga att SixXS fungerat riktigt fint för mig på sistone. Bortsett från att deras enskilda downtimes kan vara längre än en vanlig uppkoppling (som man betalar för) så tycker jag att den svenska åtkomstpunkten lirar på riktigt bra.
<larsemil> andol: hittade ingen andolsys
<andol> larsemil: Tja, vet bara att det är användarnamnet jag loggar in med när det ska till att spelas. Har ingen susning om hur resten hänger ihop.
 * andol njuter utav känslan att vara n00b :-)
<larsemil> jag heter iaf smultronkungen
<larsemil> och jag är sökbar
<andol> Ok, gör en sökning sen när jag är hemma framför en dator som inte är jobbdatorn.
<larsemil> meh. jag gjorde från jobbdator jue. :D
<andol> larsemil: Lite dumt att erkänna det inför chefen? :P
<larsemil> jag har en bra chef. vi har fredagslir på jobbet.
<andol> trevligt, trevligt
<Coffe> andol:  instämmer med det..  har inta haft några problem med mina 3 anslutningar på länge -- peppar peppar ta i udp
<Dynamit> så har ring ISP och han skulle öppna ärende hos teknikerna så fick de återkomma till mig för han hade själv bristande kunskap när det kom till IPV6
<Dynamit> haha hur många slår vad om att det är en tekniker som ringer?
<Dynamit> nähä ingen som vill slå vad om det
<yarre> andol, heter du Andreas?
<andol> yarre: jupp
<andol> Såpass naiv och blåögd att jag har mitt fulla namn synligt under /whois :)
<yarre> andol, la till dig på Steam iaf
<yarre> :)
<yarre> Förstår inte varför nautilus i 13.04 får för sig o söka när jag vill leta upp mappnamn i aktuell katalog >_<
<larsemil> yarre: vad heter du då?
<bamsefar> Hrrm, hur gör jag om jag vill lägga till ett par rader i en fil med puppet?
<yarre> larsemil, yarre :P
<Barre> bamsefar: ta en titt på file_line i stdlib
<bamsefar> Okej
<Barre> bamsefar: https://puppetlabs.com/blog/module-of-the-week-puppetlabsstdlib-puppet-labs-standard-library/ hittade denna
<bamsefar> Tackar :)
<larsemil> yarre: med den japanska tecknade figuren?
<thecpaptain> någon som förstår detta? : /usr/bin/tarski: /usr/bin/../share/OP-jre/bin/java: not found
<thecpaptain> har ett program som
<larsemil> http://www.globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/geeks-and-repetitive-tasks.jpg
<thecpaptain> är installerat men som inte vill lira
<andol> thecpaptain: Låter som om att /usr/bin/tarski förväntar sig att det ska finnas en java på den angivna sökvägen, men att det inte gör det.
<thecpaptain> @andol okej, har fått den känslan också. Dock vet jag inte hur jag ska åtgärda det
<thecpaptain> @andol när jag installerar programmet, så säger ubuntu att den behöver reparera "packages", vilket kan tyda på att något är galet (såklart=
<larsemil> thecpaptain: sudo apt-get install -f
<thecpaptain> @larsemil okej, testar
<thecpaptain> @larsemil fick en lista på program som är installerade men no longer required (säg till om jag ska visa)
<thecpaptain> @larsemil dock testade jag att köra programmet, men fungerar inte
<thecpaptain> fler idéer någon ?
<andol> thecpaptain: deb-fil? Hur installerade du den? Finns den någonstans där man kan ladda ner den och titta den?
<thecpaptain> jag kan nog dela med mig av den, dock inte säker på om det är lagligt
<thecpaptain> men sure why not
<thecpaptain> tankade hem från hemsida och körde den som körbar fil (enligt instruktion från dem som gjort den)
<thecpaptain> och ja, en deb-fil
<Dynamit> baa undrar hur mycket teknikerna har att göra fast klart är ändå inte så lång tid sedan jag ringde supporten och han öppnade ärende.
<thecpaptain> det fungerade tidigare felftitt, dock så updaterade ubuntu sig och sedan fungerade den inte längre
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Vad väntar du på att en tekniker ska höra av sig om?
<thecpaptain> @andol hur ska jag dela med mig?
<andol> thecpaptain: Är hemsidan ifråga publikt tillgänlig, eller ligger den bakom någon form utav inloggning?
<thecpaptain> hemsidan är publik,men nedladdningen kräver inloggning
<Dynamit> eftersom inte IPV6 funkade felfritt ens när jag fick till det till eth0 så bestämde supporten sig för att öppna ärende
<andol> thecpaptain: Tja, du kan ju alltid peka mig på sidan, så kanske jag kan snappa upp något :) Är även nyfiken på outputen från följande kommando: dpkg --info dennerladdadefilen.deb
<andol> thecpaptain: liksom dpkg-deb --contents dennerladdefilen.deb
<thecpaptain> @andol got it, verkställer :)
<thecpaptain> @andol http://ggweb.stanford.edu/lpl
<thecpaptain> @andol hemsidan, det är en kompletterande programvara till en bok i logik och bevisteknik
<thecpaptain> @andol sorry för fel information. Det är inte en .deb fil utan en .sh fil
<thecpaptain> @andol om det nu säger nåpgot
<thecpaptain> @andol varpå kommandona du eftersökte inte fungerar på filen
<andol> thecpaptain: Jo, en .sh är en form utav skript-fil, som kör någon sorts instruktioner, som kan i princip vara lite vad som helst.
<thecpaptain> @andol hm okej
<andol> Ifall du är nyfiken på vad den faktiskt gör borde du kunna öppna den i en text-editor.
<thecpaptain> @andol jo jag håller på med det nu. Dock är den 50 Mb, så gedit klagar en hel del
<andol> Hmm, undrar ifall det är en tarball integrerade ett skalskript.
<thecpaptain> skulle det hjälpa någon om jag ominstallerade i terminalen och skrev ut vad den gör när den installerar ?
<andol> Ifall du inte är rädd att förvirra din dator mera så är det möjligt att det skulle kunna hjälpa.
<thecpaptain> jag testar
<thecpaptain> finns det något enkelt kommando för att avinstallera ?
<thecpaptain> sen skulle jag kunna dela med mig av filen via dropbox om du önskar
<andol> Omöjligt att säga, då dylik installerade kan lägga vilka filer lite var som helst.
<HeMan> Barre: CEPH?
<andol> Rör det sig däremot om en deb-fil så finns det en paketdatabas som håller koll på exakt vad som installeras var, vilket är klart behändigt då det ska till att avinstalleras eller uppgraderas.
<thecpaptain> jo, paket är najs
<thecpaptain> @andol här är readme filen till programmet http://pastebin.com/6bW6qRZt
<thecpaptain> @andol ifall det skulle kunna ge ledtrådar. står hur man installerar osv
<thecpaptain> den säger att när man kör filen så installerar den med lämplig package manager
<thecpaptain> osäker på om det verkligen stämmer, eftersom mitt OS klagar efter installation
<andol> Förvisso orelaterat, men ändå "..and for Debian based Linux systems such as SUSE and Ubuntu," :)
<andol> (Nej, SUSE är inte Debian-baserat)
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> kompetens är svårt att få tag i xD
<thecpaptain> och det här är stanford grabbar vi snackar om
<andol> Jomentitta, här står i alla fall vilket deb-filer som den förväntas ha installerat
<andol> op-jre op-lpl-doc op-boole op-submit op-fitch op-tarski op-lpl-common
<andol> Du kan ju kolla vilka av dem som faktiskt har lyckats installera sig
<andol> typ
<thecpaptain> jo, dock avinstallerade jag alla dem precis, så ska jag installera igen?
<thecpaptain> så får vi se vilka som lyckas och inte lyckas, och så kan jag visa vad terminalen säger
<yarre> larsemil, nja det är en amigaboll :P
<yarre> men ansikte iofs :P
<andol> dpkg --list | grep -E "\sop-"
<andol> thecpaptain: Jo, vore helt klart intressant att se vad du får för terminal-output
<thecpaptain> var dpkg -- list kommandot till mig btw ?
<thecpaptain> okej, installerar igen
<andol> jupp
<thecpaptain> hm, okej
<andol> thecpaptain: Fast antagligen mer intressant att köra efter att du gjort installationen på nytt.
<thecpaptain> :) okej, installerar
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/s9XLZq3T
<thecpaptain> there you go, sir
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/24frxRAN  -- från kommandot
<andol> thecpaptain: Ahh, tror vi har åtminstone två möjliga förklaringar
<thecpaptain> sweet
<andol> "64 bit architecture detected, attempting install anyways", vilket iofs borde vara åtgärdatbart
<thecpaptain> :) ser den nu också
<thecpaptain> sen error med op-jre
<andol> Sen har vi även "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of op-jre:
<andol> op-jre depends on fglrx."
<andol> Jo
<andol> Vad är det för version utav Ubuntu du kör förresten?
<thecpaptain> just nu kör jag 13.04
<thecpaptain> dock hade jag samma problem med 12.04, varpå jag testade att byta
<thecpaptain> men det var någon gång när datorn uppdaterade sig själv som allt slutade fungera, så därför jag testade olika
<andol> Märkligt, då fglrx även ser ut att finnas till 13.04. Undrar ifall det blir något dependency-jox relaterat till i386 vs. amd64.
 * andol försvinner på lunch nu dock
<thecpaptain> de sistnämnda vet jag inte vad det betyder, men sure
<thecpaptain> ah, okej
<thecpaptain> kommer du tillbaks senare ?
<thecpaptain> @andol säg till när du är tillbaks
<andol> thecpaptain: tillbaks
<thecpaptain> välkommen tillbaks :)
<andol> thecpaptain: Vad får du för output när du kör sudo apt-get install -f då?
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/vdFGemr1
<thecpaptain> förresten. nu när jag ominstallerade så fungerar programmet. dock så säger, liksom tidigare, ubuntu att det är en error med packages som den vill reparera
<thecpaptain> och när jag gör det så kommer den ej längre att fungera
<andol> thecpaptain: Vad händer ifall du försöker göra en "sudo apt-get install fglrx:i386"
<thecpaptain> An error occurred, please run package manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in terminal to see what went wrong. The error message was: 'Error: BrokenCount >0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<thecpaptain> testar
<thecpaptain> ska jag säga ja till sudo atp-get install -f först ?
<andol> Nej, vänta med det.
<thecpaptain> okej
<andol> Hmm, låter förövrigt som om installationskriptet "tvingade" en installation utav op-jre även ifall det fanns otillräckliga beroenden, vilket inte är helt snyggt.
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/JjX8X5zM
<thecpaptain> jag har fått den känslan också, dock utan att kunna beskriva med ord
<andol> Hmm, stödet i Debian/Ubuntu för att installera i386 (32-bitars) parallelt med (amd64) är förhållandevis nytt, och ifall jag inte har missförstått det helt så finns det enbart stöd för att installera paket utav sorten programbibliotekt (libaries) från "fel" arkitektur, medans fglrx (och dess beroenden) ligger lite utanför den begränsningen.
<andol> Vet inte hur begripligt det där blev? :-)
<thecpaptain> hehe, inte jag heller
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> så, vad behövs göras tro ?
<andol> Sammanfattningsvis så verkar programmet ifråga, såväl som installern, mer eller mindre förutsätta en 32-bitars installations. Sen är Ubuntu nästan tillräckligt smart för att hantera det hela under en 64-bitars Ubuntu, men inte riktigt.
<thecpaptain> hm, okej, that makes sense
<thecpaptain> är det möjligt att installera en 32-bitars installation tro?
<andol> thecpaptain: Jorå, är det här tillräckligt viktigt för dig så är det inga problem att installera en 32-bitars Ubuntu.
<thecpaptain> hm, okej
<thecpaptain> så, med andra ord är lösningsförslaget att tanka hem och installera en 32-bitars
<thecpaptain> ubuntu
<thecpaptain> :)
<andol> thecpaptain: Det är i alla fall den minst komplicerade lösningen. Fast du sa alltså även att det fungerade även utan fglrx installerat, bara det att paketdatabasen hamnade i dåligt skick? Eventuellt kan man arbeta sig runt det, men har inte de detaljerna i huvudet, och just nu förösker äjag ändå även lite grann fokusera på jobbet :)
<thecpaptain> hehe jovars förstår helt och hållet :). Jag kan nog luska vidare lite själv härifrån. Särsklilt nu när jag har en idé som troligtvis fungerar
<andol> I det här sammanhanget är det lite synd att den installerar under /usr/. Har det till exempel varit under /opt hade jag nog prövat att bara manuellt extrahera filerna därunder. Vetisjutton ifall man vill stöka till det så under /usr/
<thecpaptain> ett stort tack ska du ha för din insats :)
<thecpaptain> hm, okej
<thecpaptain> hur menar du extrahera filerna? efter att ha installerat där dem är nu, eller installera via skriptet under opt?
<andol> Svårt att säga utan att exakt veta vad skriptet gör, men skulle nog helst försök extrahera direkt från deb-filerna, ifall de finns i någon lämpligt format, såtillvida inte skriptet tar en flagga som anger annan path förstås.
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> finns det en mall jag kan följa på hur man väljer vart jag installerar deb-filerna?
<Barre> HeMan: huh!??!?!
<andol> I sig kan man inte välja att installera deb-filer på godtycklig sökväg. Däremot kan man extrahera en deb-fil, och sen manuellt placera de filer där man vill ha dem i filsystemet.
<thecpaptain> hm, okej
<andol> dpkg -x filnamn.deb /temporär/sökväg
<thecpaptain> okej. Frågan är då om jag behöver göra något med skriptet för att komma åt "deb-filerna"
<thecpaptain> för så vitt jag vet så syns dem inte individuellt
<Barre> HeMan: ahh.. nu kopplar jag, inte läst så mycket om det = inga kommentarer
<yarre> andol, vad spelas det mer då?
<andol> thecpaptain: Inte hamnat under /var/cache/apt/archives/ måntro? Fast antagligen inte.
<thecpaptain> kollar
<andol> thecpaptain: Annars gissar jag på att du kan tvingas läsa (samt ev. modifiera) de översta raderna i skriptet för att få ut de råa deb-filerna
<andol> thecpaptain: Ifall du vill slippa öppna 50Mb i gedit kan du ju pröva något i stil med head -n300 filnamn.sh
<thecpaptain> okej
<andol> (där 300 är antalet översta raderna)
<thecpaptain> ah, okej,
<thecpaptain> vet inte om det är krypterat eller ej
<thecpaptain> men det är inte läsbart det som kom ut
<andol> Hmm, ifall du prövar med ett lägre nummer, och ifall det finns något läsbart ännu mera upptill?
<andol> Alternativt ifall skriptlogiken ligger längst ner
<andol> Du kan ju även pröva kommandot tail, vilket fungerar precis som head, fast plockar rader nedifrån istället
<thecpaptain> det var läsbart när jag printade 10 första :)
<thecpaptain> massa if kommandon för att säkerställa linux system osv i början
<thecpaptain> checka det här när du har tid: http://pastebin.com/YjpijccH
<thecpaptain> hittade den del av skriptet som forcerar trots icke 64-bitars
 * andol är inte helt glad i installationsskriptet som kör dpkg med flaggor --force* flaggor.
<thecpaptain> det är inte thecpaptain heller
<andol> En mer rätt lösning här hade varit att använda gdebi och låtit den försöka lösa multiarch-biten om möjligt, men annars misslyckats snyggt.
<andol> (Inte för att det nödvändigtvis vart möjligt i samband med Ubuntu 10.04, vilket sagda skript verkar vara skrivet för.)
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> okej, men jag tror jag försöker installera 32-bitars och ser om det fungerar
<thecpaptain> stort tack till dig för din tid och den insikt du har givit
<andol> Gör så
<thecpaptain> och lycka till med jobbet :)
<thecpaptain> hare gött
<andol> Tja, förhoppningsvis har du snappat upp lite allmänt kunnande på köpet :)
<thecpaptain> hehe tror mig ha gjort det iaf :) alltid lika lärorikt att komma till detta forum
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> hare gött
<thecpaptain> chao
<HeMan> Barre: FOSS Weeklys senaste var om CEPH
<HeMan> Barre: funkar som object-storage, block och filsystem
<Peyam> Hej grabbar
<Peyam> trönnade på Irssi
<Peyam> blev pidgin igen
<Peyam> det fanns ett spel på internet
<Peyam> man tänkte på ngn och sen den ställde frågor och sen visste vem man tänkte på
<Peyam> vad heter spelet
<Peyam> ?
<HeMan> Peyam: 20 Q?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> det en gubbe som ser ut som aladin
<Peyam> som ställer frågor
<Peyam> HeMan: http://en.akinator.com/
<HeMan> Peyam: ok
<Barre> HeMan: jo, det vet jag. Men jag har inte läst på om det, vilka kompromisser de valt att göra samt vilka begränsningar och förutsättningar som krävs. Jag har inte heller testat det :)
<Barre> HeMan: sen hoppas jag att världen kommer överens om en standard att följa när det gäller access mot object-store, jag tycker det bästa förslaget är cdmi,
<yarre> Hur får man en fil att "ärva" behörighet från mappen den skapas i?
<Dynamit> baa tycker det är synd att jag inte får till prowl som jag vill med irssi
<Dynamit> jag har pluginet och den är laddad och matar
<Dynamit> men vet inte hur tusan jag ska få growl att hämta medelanderna
<andol> yarre: Du kan få gruppägandeskapet att ärvas med setgit (g+w), men utöver det så krävs det acl-defaults.
<andol> yarre: ...och när jag skrev g+w menade jag förstås g+s
<Barre> yarre: sticky bit?
<andol> Barre: Nästan lite gulligt att se dig och Topance bråka om teknikaliteter sådär :-P Sen är ju jag väl medveten om att jag kan vara precis lika illa själv.
<Barre> andol: :)
<andol> Barre: Fast seriöst så vart jag dock lite förvånad då jag såg det chmod-kommandot i piwiks officiella dokumentation. Trodde mest sådana råd förekom i forumtrådar, etc.
<Barre> andol: mm
<Barre> andol: ännu konstigare är att de använder text i form av bilder, vilket medför att man inte kan cut&paste eller söka efter kommandot på sidan..
<andol> Barre: Ähh, blir ju snyggare så :P
<Barre> hehe
 * andol har inga fördommar om webbutvecklare inte
 * Barre har brutit tre tår på höger fot :(
<andol> Ouch
<andol> Tappat lagring?
<Barre> nej, ramlade i trappan förra veckan, slog i armen och bröt tre tår!???!... och för en haltimme sen sparkade jag in den foten i en resväska, då vaknade yngsa dottern :/
<yarre> andol, https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-games-release-pc-games-for-the-linux-operating-system
<einand> Barre: yiks
<Barre> mmm
<Zet> jag är inte i sverige och jag använder inte ubuntu...
<Zet> varför är jag här
<andol> Zet: Därför att du gillar antalet bokstäver i kanalnamnet?
<Zet> ...nej det är det inte
<Zet> finns det några svenskspråkiga allmänna kanaler på freenode? jag skulle vilja hitta nån plats för att öva min svenska.
<Zet> jag har inga människor i vardagen att tala svenska med, men språket är mycket viktigt för mej :/
<andol> Zet: Bra fråga. Kan vara så att chansen är bättre på andra irc-nätverk, då freenode per defintion är till för "ämneskanaler".
<andol> Förhoppningsvis har vi någon lite mer seriös irc:are här i kanalen som kan peka på lämpliga konversation-kanal på freenode alt. på annat nät.
<Zet> jag är också på ircnet
<andol> (I övrigt måste jag säga att din svenska verkar nog så fullgod.)
<Zet> jag var finsk-svenskt tvåspråkig i barndomen
<Zet> och jag t.o.m tappade bort svenskan för många år
<Zet> under många år... eller vad som helst
<Zet> i alla fall, det var ganska jobbigt att få tillbaka den lilla kunnskap jag nuförtiden har igen, efter 20 års ålder
<Zet> jag lyssnar till finlandssvensk radio nästan varje dat och läser nyheter på svenska, men det är jätte svårt att prata ännu...
<Kvoa> är LFS en bra början för att lära sig om systemet, och sammtidigt lära sig lite av kodning?
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> köpte ett tangentbord
<peyam> Mekanisk
<peyam> Väntar på den
<peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6101698/cooler-master-storm-quick-fire-rapid-tkl-red-gaming-keyboard
<peyam> va tks?
<peyam> realubot: e du där
<peyam> HeMan: där?
<oxi`> =D
<realubot> Nej. Jag är inte här. Jag är där.
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-07
<Dynamit> äntligen fick jag tillbaka IPV6 för eth0 nu är det bara LAN jag ska få att fatta att den ska anropa utåt ;) för FE80: är ju förtusan meninglöst eftersom bara mina klienter kan anropa varandra men men det löser sig nog
<Dynamit> fn nu försvan den bara för det WTF ä jag får fasiken kolla när jag är vaken
<Nafallo> morgon
<andol> morgens
<Coffe> tjena
<gaisten> mogon
<gaisten> morgon*
<andol> Dynamit: Nej, link-local (fe80:) är inte meningslöst, även om den kanske inte nödvändigtvis löser just det du vill att den ska lösa.
<hennke> Godmorgon alla
<Dynamit> ba förstår inte varför eth0 fick IPV6 sedan blev det :: WTF
<larsemil> Dynamit: håller du fortfarande på. :D
<Dynamit> Jag tänker inte ge mig larsemil det ska funka
<larsemil> vad sa ISP?
<Dynamit> supporten var inte så jäkla inne heller på IPV6 så han öppnade ärende hos teknikerna
<Dynamit> så få se när teknikerna tänker ringa mig
<larsemil> är ju inte ens säkert att du kan göra något innan dess.
<Dynamit> allting ska vara som det borde egentligen, när det gäller IPV6 adreser så sa han att han inte viste om någon gräns när det gäller antalet så han antog att det var obegärnsat antal hahaha
<Dynamit> *obegränsat
<andol> Fast när det gäller IPv6 är dock "obegränsat" ett rätt ointressant vis att räkna. I praktiken så innehåller en /64 ett obegränsat antal adresser, men då man på grund utav vissa konventioner (slaac etc) inte vill ha mindre nät än /64:or så finns det ändå en poäng att ha ett /48 alt. en /56 hemma ifall man vill kunna separata sitt nätverk i flera nät.
<Dynamit> Vi kan fortsätta diskutera när jag kommer hem ska fasiken dra och träna så man har gjort det någonting denna vecka.
<Nafallo> /64 är inte obegänsat...
<Nafallo> 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 IPv6 addresses
<andol> Nafallo: Därav jag även sa "I praktiken..."
<andol> Inte för att jag vet hur många maskiner du har i ditt nätverk :P
<Nafallo> ;-)
<bamsefar> Haha, lätt att man har ett fullt /64. :)
<bamsefar> Vore kul att se prislappen på den routern som klarar det. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<bamsefar> Morgon HeMan
<HeMan> bamsefar: morrn!
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du kört 802.3ad med layer3+4 i linux mot cisco-prylar?
<larsemil> andol: provade du gamedev sim?
<andol> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> ganedev tycoon
<larsemil> gamedev
<andol> larsemil: Nix, noterade att det var kompilerat mot en annan version utav något bibliotek än vad 13.04 tillhandahöll, och sen kände jag inte för att mecka med det.
<andol> Räknar med att det kommer någon nyare version för eller senare trevligare kompilerat.
<Dynamit> så hemma
<einand> Jasså, aftonbladet släppte en ny websida idag
<einand> nästan snudd på snygg
<andol> Är artiklarna mer välskrivna också? :)
<yarre> tips på nåt enkelt sätt en okunnig människa enkelt kan lägga till bilder på en hemsida.. dvs utan html editor eller installerad mjukvara? :P
<Coffe> yarre:  en include av alla bilder  i en folder :)
<andol> yarre: dropbox, flickr, etc
<yarre> mjo men ska läggas till text osv också
<bamsefar> HeMan: LACP?
<Coffe> yarre:  men då var de ju inte bara addera bilder :)
<andol> yarre: Rör det sig förresten om en specifik hemsida det ska läggas till på, eller handlar det mer om att personen ska kunna visa upp sina bilder på nätet?
<Dynamit> haha heja Coffe
<andol> yarre: Hör texterna till bilderna, eller handlar det även om att publicera texter i största allmänhet?
<yarre> andol, handlar om att kunna redigera en matsedel :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Japp, massvis. :)
<Coffe> yarre:  men en mapp per dag då ?  där varje bild har en motsvarande .txt med exakt samma namn ..
<Coffe> så läses de in
<Dynamit> kan någon förklara hur en enhet ena sekunden kan ha IPV6 och sedan bli av med den och inte få en ny utan får ::
<Nafallo> Dynamit: den hatar dig. vänta på teknikerna :-)
<Dynamit> Vad fn de borde ju ringa snart tycker jag
<Dynamit> Har inte direkt så mycket tålamod som ni har förstått vid det här lafet
<Dynamit> Jag har ju mjukvara som tillåter mig göra vad tusan behagar mig så vill de att jag ska sätta upp sakerna på mer eller mindre samma sätt so mde har satt upp sitt så var det ju lätt löst ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag hittade felet
<HeMan> bamsefar: trafiken jag bänkade gick via en brandvägg som bara orkade ca 4 Gbit/s
<HeMan> bamsefar: när jag testade annan väg gick det fortare
<Dynamit> Jag blir så sne hur jag än gör så klarar jag inte 100 Years Of Peace, hmm tycker jag harförsökt nästan alla möjliga sätt
<Dynamit> det som återstår är nästan att reversers enginering men det skulle ju sabba en hel del utav spel glädjen
<HeMan> bamsefar: körde du xmit_hash_policy layer3+4?
<Dynamit> ä det blir SimCity 5 jag har ine humöret just nu för Settlers VII
<Dynamit> *inte
<bamsefar> HeMan: Yes
<HeMan> bamsefar: perfa, var lite orolig att det bara skull gå köra layer2+3 eller layer2
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nä, det går fint, och olika flows till samma destination går ut över olika länkar.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hur fet lacp har du? :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: bara 2x10
<bamsefar> Ok :)
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ feta har inte jag. ;)
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> jag har funderat på att köra 2x1 eller 3x1 i hemmaservern
<HeMan> men det är bara nerderier eftersom jag bara har en gbit-klient
<Dynamit> bara en gbit-klient vad tusan HeMan har du nätverkskort sedan stenåldern?
<HeMan> Dynamit: har bara två fysiska maskiner hemma
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller rättare sagt, två maskiner som sitter på gbit, raspberryn har bara 100 mbit/s
<Dynamit> haha jag har bara 10 fysiska maskiner hemma
<Dynamit> vara av typ 7 eller något stödjer gbit men det beror på vad de är gjorda för och så där
<HeMan> jag har i stort sett slutat med fysiska maskiner, virtuella funkar så pass bra
<Dynamit> Jo men jag räknade in Konsollerna och så där
<Dynamit> OBS! det var bara mina fysiska maskiner
<Dynamit> inte pappas ;)
<HeMan> jag har iofs några telefoner, tv-apparater, radio-apparater odyl som är fysiska
<HeMan> men dom räknas inte
<Dynamit> jag räknade som sagt Konsollerna också då
<HeMan> om jag räknar allt som är trådlöst också så är det nog 15-20 fysiska maskiner på nätet
<Dynamit> sedan behöver inte ens ena klienten mer än v90-modem i praktiken men det var en annan sak det är därför nätverkortet i den stödjer bara 10/100 har för mig den stödjer båda i alla fall
<HeMan> fast trådlöst räknas inte
<Dynamit> du nästan allt går på kabel för mig
<HeMan> menar hemma hos mig
<Dynamit> jo men du sa att trådlösa räknas inte
<Dynamit> så då tänkte jag säga at det mesta går på kabel hos mig
<Dynamit> konsollerna förutom 1 går på trådlöst men AP står typ 1meter ifrån konsollerna hahaha
<Dynamit> och då tog jag i när det gäller avståndet
<HeMan> fast jag 6 st ipv4-nät och 4 st ipv6-nät
<HeMan> har tre routrar mot internet
<Dynamit> jaja jag är avis nöjd :P
<HeMan> synd att switchen/routern jag fick av bamsefar låter så mycket, annars skulle jag nog kör den med
<Dynamit> jag har 1st statisk IPV4 och kan få hur många IPV6 adresser jag vill än så länge måste bara få till det men men får se när teknikerna ringer
<Dynamit> ringer det inte denna vecka så gissa vem som ringer supporten på Måndag och ber snällt och trevligt få prata med teknikerna för att lite snällt säga hur långt tid ska det ta att ringa och försöka styra upp det här etc.
<andol> Dynamit: Vilken ISP rör det sig om förresten?
<Dynamit> Ownit, vad har man whois till andol :P
<Dynamit> kunde inte låta bli
<andol> Faktiskt
<andol> Särskilt då jag själv pekade någon annan på /whois häromdagen.
<einand> raspberryn sitter på 100 mbit/s men den klarar bara 10 mbit/s
<Dynamit> haha O.C? kanske
<einand> allt hos mig går på 5Ghz nätet, förutom en laptop
<einand> trådlöst
<andol> Oj, lyckades få irssi att segfaulta.
<Dynamit> hur lyckas man med det?
<andol> Det undrar jag med :) Hände dock i samband med en paste
<andol> Jomentitta, ser att segfaultet hände i anslutning till libxmpp_core.so, så verkar som om boven i dramat är den xmpp-plugin jag kör med
<HeMan> einand: hmm, jag har filmer som jag tror har högre bitrate än 10 mbit/s som jag kört på rpin
<yarre> Borde inte en enkel atom cpu med 8gb minne räcka för att hantera en enda zfs disk?
<einand> HeMan: ok, är inte exakt 10Mbs så jag överdrev väl lite, men den pallar inte med 100Mbs ;)
<HeMan> einand: verkar inte bra tryck i minnet heller, gjorde ett snabbskott med dd från /dev/mem och den gav bara 45 MB/s
 * Philip5 bygger senaste stable openwrt och det känns lite ringrostigt. det var inte igår direkt....
<Barre> einand: http://elinux.org/RPi_Performance#Results_5
<einand> Barre: verkligen stor skillnad bereonde på distro
<Barre> einand: mmm... jag lyckades inte få ut mer än 10-15Mb på min och trodde länge det var HW, men med lite tuning/fix så fick jag till det
<einand> Barre: kanske värt att mecka med då
<einand> Barre: har du 256 eller 512MB versionen?
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> Philip5: du som är så inne på OpenWRT... vad för 802.11n/ac router med gigabitswitch skulle du rekommendera? ;-)
<Philip5> Nafallo: bra fråga för jag kör fortfarande en gammal asus wl500g och det är på tiden för något nytt
<senate> Nafallo: har en Netgear WNR3500L och är riktigt nöjd med den
<senate> iofs bara N
<Nafallo> mjo, ac är kanske lite väl nytt :-)
<Nafallo> fortfarande draft va?
<christoffer> Nafallo jo verkar vara draft fortfarande
<christoffer> mer eller mindre
<Nafallo> jag skulle behöva en AP eller två med samma draft som Samsung använder ;-)
<christoffer> Nej, nu är det slut på slösurfande för denna eftermiddag, dags att läsa lite i "Software Architecture in Practice"
<Dynamit> haha supporten som tog emot mitt samtal ringe mig om ärendet och han sa det vi tror att vi har konfat fel men om du kan koppla datorn direkt i jacket etc. jag gjorde mer eller mindre det (satte dock IPV4 adress som inte vi äger så blev snabb test dock)
<Dynamit> vola fick IPV6 adressen att funka och kunde surfa så var bara ringa och rapportera som de bad mig om
<Dynamit> gissa vem som svarade om inte han haha
<Dynamit> sa som det va att det funkar ifrån eran sida så det är fel konfigurerat ifrån mig
<Dynamit> så han skulle höra med teknikerna lite mer om de har idé om vad felet kan vara hos mig etc.
<Dynamit> han ringer antagligen imorgon sa han ;)
<Dynamit> påväg åt rätt håll
<christoffer> Dynamit härligt, får skriva en rapport hur man ska göra sedan då så jag slipper alla problemen :P
<christoffer> vilken ISP har du?
<Dynamit> Ownit
<yarre> Dynamit, förslag på vad jag kan hitta på med en raspberry?
<Dynamit> en jäkla massa egentligen
<EAG> när ni ändå pratar raspberry, vilken dist rekomenderas?
<EAG> (fick min för 1 h sen)
<gaisten> EAG: raspbian
<EAG> ska precis prova den..
<gaisten> enkelt att komma igång
<EAG> arch-varianten var ju hemsk
<EAG> bara krångel
<gaisten> mja arch tar lite tid
<andol> Ahh, dagens guldkorn:
<andol> - "locot" Ett instrument för den svenska Ubuntu eliten.
<andol> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=462174#p462174
 * andol kommer lite att tänka på http://xkcd.com/661/
<Peyam> Hej
 * Peyam http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
 * Peyam rekommenderar http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
<EAG> nån som fipplat med manets/ad-hoc nätverk?
<Peyam> noep
<Kvia> när man kompilar från source spelar det någon roll vilken typ av os eller 64 bit eller 32 bit?
<Dynamit> nja
<Dynamit> beror på hur man ser på det etc.
<Kvia> okej, hur tänkte på det?
<Kvia> du*
<Dynamit> kompileringen i sig är inte så beroende på vad det är skrivet för
<Dynamit> men för att funka kan det krävas vissa saker som bara finns som det förväntas i respektive arkitektur
<Dynamit> men det brukar gå att lösa sånt genom att lägga manuellt till det som saknas
<einand> Kvia: ja, det gör det
<einand> Kvia: det spelar stor roll
<Dynamit> stor och stor einand beror på vilket sätt man ser det ju.
<einand> beror förstås på vilket språk det är
<einand> men för mig så tänkte jag på c/c++
<einand> eftersom linuxkärnan är skrivet i det
<Kvia> men stort sett annars så funkar det att kompila oberoende?
<einand> största problemet är hur dom hanterat minnet
<einand> 32bitats program kan inte allokera mer än 2GB ram
<Dynamit> språken är oberoende i sig
<Dynamit> men hur man skriver det spelar roll
<einand> självklart spelare språket enorm roll
<einand> tex java och c# hanterar minnet helt anorluda
<einand> i tex c/c++ är en int olika stora beroende på os
<einand> och på platform
<Dynamit> einand: om jag skriver i C++ ett program så kan jag mer eller mindre använda samma källkod till Windows dock måste jag byta bibliotek och lite annat
<Dynamit> men koden i sig är ju oberoende ;)
<einand> For 32-bit systems, the 'de facto' standard is ILP32 - that is, int, long and pointer are all 32-bit quantities.
<einand> For 64-bit systems, the primary Unix 'de facto' standard is LP64 - long and pointer are 64-bit (but int is 32-bit). The Windows 64-bit standard is LLP64 - long long and pointer are 64-bit (but long and int are both 32-bit).
<einand> At one time, some Unix systems used an ILP64 organization.
<einand> så går inte kompilera rakt av
<Dynamit> det sa jag inte
<einand> så  går inte ens porta mellan windows och linux
<einand> vist hello world program går
<Dynamit> jaha nähä så då är det en jäkla massa program som inte finns enligt dig
<einand> varför tror du att dom är fyllda med #ifdefine
<Dynamit> asså du och jag verkar inte förstå varandra
<Kvia> men hur är det med linux och freebsd?
<Dynamit> jämförd du just Linux dist. med Unix dist Kvia
<einand> Kvia: för att göra det lätt, lättare prorgram fungerar utmärkt, men advancerade kräver plattforms specifik kod
<einand> Kvia: men Linux och Bsd bör vara relativt likavarandra, då dom många gånger delar apier och kompilator
<Dynamit> Linux är Linux Bsd är ju Unix baserad
<Dynamit> så ja lika varandra det kan vi ju lätt säga
<einand> oftast är det bara kärnan som skiljer sig åt
<Spookan> Bättre att hela världen kör Windows.
<Dynamit> fy fn Spookan sluta svära
<einand> Spookan: <3
<Spookan> Dynamit: :P
<Dynamit> Vad gör ni här då om ni älskar svordomar som det där
<Dynamit> :P
<Spookan> Dynamit: einand är ju min idol därför jag hänger här.. ;)
<einand> Dynamit: Spookan är ju min idol därför jag hänger här.. ;)
<Dynamit> haha säkert det är bara därför
 * Dynamit tänker NOOOOT
<einand> nja, ser inte något fel i att använda windows
<einand> jag kör det som för tillfället är den bästa produkten för mig
<Kvia> Lindows?
<Dynamit> usch vart är alla oparna de svär här inne
<einand> kör debian på serverarna, kör windows på laptoparna, och iOS på de portabla enheterna
<Spookan> Dynamit: Jag gillar Linux/Unix med, men kör Windows 7 för tillfället pga av spel... Annars föredrar jag ju Mac OS.
<einand> jag tänkte köpa en macbook, men blev en projektor i stället
<Dynamit> Spookan: det är en sak när det finns orsaken men älska Windows där är fn gränsen dragen
 * Dynamit måste tvätta hjärnan med tvål svor ju just
<Dynamit> vad görsvann Kvía för?
<Dynamit> *försvann
<einand> Spookan: gillar Apples produkter eftersom dom lirar öppna standarder, gillar det bättre än öppen mjukvara
<Spookan> Dynamit: Bara att inse, Windows kommer alltid att ligga nr1, alla stora föredrar det med sina produkter osv.. Sen är det ju bra med alternativ så som Linux och Mac OS tex..
<Dynamit> usch IOS sug ba***
<Dynamit> haha Mac OS är ju Linux baserad så det är ju bättre än mycket somm finns :P
<Spookan> Håller inte Google på med något eget os med, eller det är vidare jobb på linux?
<einand> Dynamit: varför då?
<einand> Dynamit: fel
<einand> Dynamit: osx bygger på bsd
<einand> bara tanka ner osx kärnan om du vill ändra den, eller skriva egna drivare
<Dynamit> Google snor saker ifrån Linux kärnan så det skriker om det om jag minns rätt
<Dynamit> jaja ska jag ändra mig
<Dynamit> *nix
<Dynamit> nöjd ?
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> Dynamit: google är också den enskilst största bidragsvigaten till foss
<Spookan> Men kärnan är väl öppen?
<Dynamit> ärligt folk överskattar Google som företag enligt mig bara för det har jag emot de.
<einand> det mesta apple släpper är öppet
<einand> enda som inte är det är Market, vilket kanske är lite surt
<Spookan> Jag har inget emot Google, dock använder jag ju bara mest sökmotorn.. ;)
<Dynamit> Jasså varför måste man manipulera enheterna för att få tillgång till allting?
<Dynamit> syftade på Apple
<einand> vad menar du med allting?
<Dynamit> lycka till att få göra vad du vill utan att manipulera så du får root rättigheterna
<einand> du behöver manipulera med dom, om du skall slänga in piratade program ja
<Dynamit> exakt vad det betyder allting
<einand> previs som du behöver göra med (de flesta) androider
<Dynamit> jag får ju inte ens koda själv
<Spookan> Varför ska man ha det?
<Dynamit> utan att manipulera
<einand> Varför får du inte koda själv?
<einand> Jag gör det
<Dynamit> hur ska jag kunna installera utan manipulera
<Dynamit> eller gynna Apple?
<einand> Bara signera filen och överföra till mobilen
<Dynamit> det krävs ju rätt signering annars ber den ju en att dra
<einand> precis som Android
<Dynamit> jasså hur kommer det sig att Android har Developer Mode då?
<Dynamit> låt mig tänka här jo för att man ska få ut informationen
<einand> Hur kommer det sig att iOS har Devloper Mode då?
<Dynamit> jasså vart då?
<einand> alltså du snackar om saker du inte förstår dig på, märks
<Dynamit> jasså okej
<Dynamit> dumförklara mig då einand
<Dynamit> varsegod orkar jag bry mig
<Dynamit> hmm
<Dynamit> nöäää finns annat att bry sig i
<Dynamit> kom igen säg vart Dev mode ligger i IOS då
<einand> Dynamit: https://developer.apple.com/xcode/
<einand> En av anledningarna varför iOS är ett av det populäraste os att koda för, är pga den grymt överlägsna utvecklingsmiljön
<einand> men jo, kan hålla med om att det gynnar Apple lite, då den bara finns for OSX
<einand> och de som finns för windows är lite halvlama
<Dynamit> Kyss Apple på mun då om de är så bra
<Dynamit> mig kommer du aldrig få att tycka det
<einand> Precis som MSDevelopmentstudio är ibland det bästa som skådas för datorer
<Dynamit> börjar du rota så ger jag mig fn på att det står att de äger koden du skriver skulle inte förvåna mig
<einand> sluta sprida lögner
<Dynamit> lögner jag säger vad jag tycker men det är väl förbjudet i detta jäkla land
<Dynamit> men vist ska jag sluta säga vad jag tycker så okej för mig
<Dynamit> Hur har du haft det annars då einand?
<andol> Dynamit: Huh? Ifall någon är en lögn eller ej har väl inget att göra med vad man tycker, utan snarare faktiskt sakförhållanden?
<Dynamit> jag vet i tusan vad det spårade ur, men att språken i sig är oberoende är ingen skit snack och det kan ni påstå vad ni vill om. Sedan att bibliotek och så där gör att man måste ändra en jäkla massa är en annan sak
<einand> språken är inte alls oberoende
<einand> C/c++ tex fungerar olika beroende på både os och kompilator
<Dynamit> jasså Cin är alltid Cin i C++
<einand> Windows hanterar inte minnet på samma sätt
<Dynamit> cout är alltid cout
<einand> cin kanske alltid är cin, men int long och short är inte samma
<Dynamit> men det beror ju inte på språket i sig om du börjar tänka efter egentligen, men vist på sättet du ser på det så är det ju så
<Dynamit> ska vi börja tänka så egentligen så finns det ingen bil som är den andra lik för alla har sina egenheter sedan om du som inte van förare av de bilarna märker det är ju en annan sak.
<Dynamit> sedan att man får alkolera och lite annat med andra metoder är ju en annan sak eller?
<Dynamit> och i sånna fall är ju inte ens java oberoende utav plattformen heller egentligen eftersom du måste ha java klient som är kompilerat för den arkitektur du ska köra java på
<MarkusDBX> Finns det något enkelare sätt att utöka partitioner på en ubuntu-vm under kvm, annat än att boota med livecd och böka med fdisk
<MarkusDBX> *enklare
<Dynamit> ja men kommer inte ihåg just nu
<Dynamit> eller missade att du skrev KVM men antar du menar LVM
<MarkusDBX> jo exakt, har en kvm virtuell maskin
<MarkusDBX> som har en diskimage, (som var lätt att utöka)
<MarkusDBX> men nu måste jag utöka partitionerna också.
<einand> alltså, varför ersätts inte IR fjärkontroller med BT diton?
<Dynamit> MarkusDBX: sök efter Diskar om du använder Svenska språkpaketet
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg just nu vad programmet som kommer fram när man trycker Diskar heter just nu haha
<Dynamit> det är sorligt
<coffe> så där ja .. nu fungerar min reverse
<Dynamit> bra det coffe
<coffe> undrar bara om man kan få till att styra vilken app på en maskin som anv vilken ip utåt
<Dynamit> allting går frågan är bara hur ;)
<MarkusDBX> coffe: menar du vilket ip en service ska svara på?
<coffe> MarkusDBX,  nej :)  vilken ip program jag kör anv för att ansluta
<coffe> ping
<Dynamit> pong
<Dynamit> :P
<coffe> bra
<Dynamit> haha kunde inte låta bli
<coffe> drog igång brandväggen .. så precis de jag ville ha
<Dynamit> seriöst
<Dynamit> ?
<coffe> alias tailfs="tail -f /var/log/syslog $1"  i /etc/bash.bashrc  , mitt bästa tips
<coffe> Dynamit,  ja
<coffe> May  7 20:54:04 coffe coffe: Shorewall6 started
<Dynamit> vad tusan
<Dynamit> hur kan det det där ens trigga något
<Dynamit> snacka om att rota igenom allting då
<Dynamit> hahahaha jag vrider mig nästan av grav coffe
<coffe> Grav ? lol
<coffe> klockren typo
<Dynamit> *garv
<Dynamit> gn jag och min bärbara är inga vänner
<coffe> ja jag fattade
<Dynamit> *fn
<coffe> fn ? den blåa laptoppknappen ? :P
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> Förenta Nationerna fast ändå inte :P
<coffe> bror min har löst att anv slacc för mobila devices medans datorer kör dhcp
<Dynamit> jaha
<Dynamit> själv så bråkar helt plötsligt IPV6 för mig helt och hållet men vi har konstaterat att det verkligen är någon inställning i min router som är mupp
<Dynamit> vi = jag och supporten som har hand om mitt ärende åt teknikerna ;)
<Dynamit> han skulle höra med teknikerna vad de hade för idé om vad som kunde vara galet för mig känns som det kommer sluta bra till slut även om det kommer ta lite tid
<Dynamit> men både de och jag gynnas utav det ;)
<Dynamit> Jaha nähä måste släppa tanken på IPV6 till samtalet kommer imorgon antagligen, för jag har prövat allt jag kommer på och de på OpenWrt som jag pratat med hitintills har inte varit till så stor hjälp, men vist kan varit pga. någon brist ifrån mig.
<realubot> einand: Du sitter väl inte uppe och bråkar med folk mitt i natten?
<madmaxy> realubot: hihi
<yarre> Ny Humble Bundle :D
<yarre> Ett spel har Jack Black som karaktär :P
<einand> realubot: nej
<einand> realubot: var ett tag sedan man såg dig
<MarkusDBX> En LVM fråga. Finns det någon egentlig anledning att använda LVM i en virtuell maskin som använder disk-images, jag menar en diskimage är ju redan ett abstraktionslager mot en fysisk disk. Hjälp mig gärna förstå.
<yarre> MarkusDBX, Ska du tänka så så behöver du ju inte partitionstabell heller i diskimagen :)
<MarkusDBX> yarre: det behöver jag. Men man måste ju inte använda LVM.
<yarre> MarkusDBX, behöver du? till vadå?
<MarkusDBX> iaf så behöver man / och swap?
<MarkusDBX> eller hur menar du?
<yarre> swap kan du ju lägga som en annan image eller som en fil på disken
<MarkusDBX> egen fil det köper jag, då stämmer mitt virtuell-maskin argument
<MarkusDBX> egen image för swap menar jag
<yarre> varför man nu ska ha swap överhuvudtaget, ge den mer ram istället :P
<MarkusDBX> att inte köra swap på egen partition känns inte bra, för om man väl börjar swappa så vill man ha det på samma area på disken.
<MarkusDBX> yarre: jag swappar sällan. Har massa ram.
<MarkusDBX> yarre: MEN... när jag väl swappar, oftast för att något har krashat allvarligt, då vill jag ha en swap =)
<MarkusDBX> för den för "nödfall" typ
<yarre> om du allokerar swapfilen på disken så hamnar den ju på samma "area" :)
<MarkusDBX> yarre: nej det är inte så diskar funkar
<MarkusDBX> yarre: kanske om man skriver hela swapfilen direkt
<MarkusDBX> med random-data
<yarre> MarkusDBX, det var ju det jag sa :)
<MarkusDBX> lol
<yarre> "allokerar"
<MarkusDBX> läste lite snabbt
<MarkusDBX> =)
<MarkusDBX> sorry
<MarkusDBX> .. det är sent skyller på det
<MarkusDBX> jag har nog aldrig installerat annat än på egen partition. Trodde inte ens det gick att bara köra en fil. Alltid lär man sig något nytt
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-08
<realubot> einand: Ja, jag ligger lågt just för att ingen ska se mig.
<senate> realubot: vi såg dig!
<Barre> god morgon!  Vilket fantastiskt väder det är idag, vi närmar oss hösten för varje dag som går \o/. ~6 veckor innan kantarellerna börjar bli plockasmogna.
<gaisten> morrn
<huttan> morrn
<fr33r1d3> god morgon.
<andol> morgens
<hexabit> Någon som kör owncloud-server på Ubuntu?
<hexabit> Har klient-strul med: Remote folder clientsync creation failed with error 301.
<andol> Barre: ^^
<andol> (Där Ubuntu ~ Debian)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Nafallo> o/
<yarre> hexabit, Hur är det med rättigheterna på owncloud katalogen?
<Barre> hexabit: kolla så att inte owncloud tjänsten är i "maintaince mode"
<hexabit> yarre: Dom är ok, men jag gav upp och kör en apliance där jag kopplar på en fetdisk och symlinkar istället :) Men tack för din hjälp :)
<hexabit> Barre: Ahaa kan det har varit så jävligt? Skit också att jag inte kollade det. Jag är lite trött idag tror jag. :)
<hexabit> Det var brandmuren som blockade allt mot den owncloudservern. :)
<Dynamit> Hur är läget idag då?
<HeMan> jotack, bra
<HeMan> gör awesome saker som vanligt
<HeMan> leker med en "arbetsstation" med 512 GB ram och dubbla 10 gbit/s interface
<andol> HeMan: Förutsätter att du använder den till att spela patient eller något? :)
<HeMan> andol: meh! http://vigor.sourceforge.net/ så klart
<HeMan> andol: har ju inte ett Quadro 6000 för att spela!
<andol> HeMan: Snålt!
<HeMan> andol: jo, det borde varit ett kepler-kort
<Dynamit> fn vilka monster maskiner
<Dynamit> själv så stör jag mig på mitt problem som tusan som jag, support(en bestämd person då det är hans ärende) och tekniker försöker lista ut vart tusan config felet hos mig ligget
<Dynamit> *ligger
<andol> HeMan: Användningsområde, på riktigt?
<Nafallo> andol: simplifiera DoS-tester? :-D
<andol> Nafallo: Lite dålig ddos-ighet dock :)
<Nafallo> jag sa inte DDoS... :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Nej, men det är väl i praktiken främst ddos man vill träna på att skydda sig emot? Lättare att blocka en maskin liksom :)
<Nafallo> beror på attacken.
<Dynamit> en Dos attack klarar nästan alla brandväggar idag
<Dynamit> värre med DDOS
<Nafallo> beror på attacken.
<Dynamit> vilket är samma fast ändå inte
<andol> Nafallo: Exempel?
<Nafallo> service amplification :-)
<Nafallo> t.ex. DNS
<andol> Nafallo: Jo, fast det är väl i praktiken nästan en ddos?
<Nafallo> börjar som en DoS, eskalerar upp till DDoS.
<Dynamit> ddos är ddos
<andol> Vetisjutton hur mycket nytta man har av RAM i en sådan hursom :)
<Dynamit> dos är dos attack
<Nafallo> men... börjar fortfarande som DDoS :-)
<Nafallo> Dynamit: önskar det kunde varit så enkelt :-P
<Nafallo> andol: nope, men du bad om ett exempel ;-)
<Dynamit> du kan liksom inte göra en DDoS attack ifrån samma maskin med samma externa IP då kommer ju inte attacken ifrån flera maskiner
<Nafallo> Dynamit: kan man visst :-)
<Dynamit> bara för att du sänder flera paket samtidigt ifrån samma maskin innebär ju inte DDoS bara för det
<andol> Dynamit: Bara för kontext, är du bekant med den sortens attack Nafallo åsyftade?
<Dynamit> DDoS i sig ja det kan vi ju säga men inte några saker som "blir" DDoS
<Dynamit> Hur kan du distribuera en denial-of-service om du sitter med samma maskin och samma externa IP då blir det ju ingen distribution ju eftersom det är samma maskin som utför det.
<Dynamit> ?
<andol> Dynamit: Genom att ta (ofrivillig) hjälp utav andra. Som sagt, ifall du inte redan är bekant med konceptet så är det inte helt fel att läsa några rader om en "service amplification"-attack.
<Dynamit> andol: då var vi ju där som jag menade
<Dynamit> om det är samma maskin så blir det ju inte andra eller hur?
<Dynamit> så länge de inte är virtuella maskiner men det är ju ändå "andra"
<andol> Nej, men ändå lite gränsfall, med tanke på hur inaktiva alla dns-resolvers är.
<andol> Läs gärna http://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA13-088A, om inte annat för att det är lärorikt i största allmänhet.
<Dynamit> nu börjar vi förstå varandra hur den ena och den andra ser på det
<andol> Notera även att jag inte fullt höll med Nafallo om att det är en ddos-attack heller :) Däremot kan jag samtidigt tycka att det är mer än en "vanlig" dos-attack konceptuellt sett.
<Nafallo> den beter sig som en DDoS, beroende på hur man implementerar den.
<Nafallo> jag har vaknat tillräckligt ofta av den, den saken är säker :-/
<Dynamit> men beter sig är ju ändå inte riktigt samma sam Nafallo eller hur?
<HeMan> andol: den ska vara en delad resurs med hjälp av en applikation som gör att man kan få ut opengl till tunna klienter
<Nafallo> Dynamit: ehrm. massor av IPs som skickar massa UDP-trafik?
<HeMan> andol: och vissa av problemen som man vill titta på kan ha modeller som är flera hundra gig stora
<Nafallo> anyway, jag är upptagen nu.
<Dynamit> Då får man väl göra brandväggen gnällig när det kommer till UDP-trafik :P
<Nafallo> läs på. finns massor på Internet om det :-)
<HeMan> andol: och kan man peta in allt i ram så får man rejäl förbättring
<Nafallo> Dynamit: inte så lätt när man har några DNS-servrar som hanterar riktig DNS-trafik... inte direkt så att man kan filtrera det utan att få sina tusentals kunders sidor att inte resolva ;-)
<Dynamit> nej men det är ju en annan sak ju ;) men vist jag förstår hur ni ser på saken ja
<Dynamit> men jag håller inte riktigt med
<Dynamit> buhu min CPU blir varm
<Dynamit> stress testat nu i 50min. i sträck den har blivit 38*C
<Dynamit> det är ju synd om mig helst med tanke på att det är en AMD så är det riktigt synd om mig.
<Nafallo> det är för att du inte blivit väckt av sådana attacker säkert :-P
<Dynamit> så om jag cyklar lite förfort så är det samma sak som om jag kör förfort med en bil?
<Dynamit> Nå Nafallo är det samma sak???
<HeMan> Dynamit: 38 grader låter väldigt lågt, är det intern temp?
<Dynamit> nej det är tempen som mäts utav någonting som är relaterad till CPU riktigt vad vet jag inte
<Dynamit> men det finns förklaring till tempen
<Dynamit> det är inte direkt så jag har lust att ha luft i kylsystemet haha
<HeMan> vi har börjat gå upp i in-temp på servrarna
<HeMan> vi ligger på 26 grader nu
<Dynamit> fn HeMan öka AC för tusan
<HeMan> har för mig google kör över 30 grader in
<Dynamit> luften som blåser in i chassit är ungefär 21*C
<Nafallo> Dynamit: jag håller inte med om liknelsen :-)
<Dynamit> men det är ju det du säger Nafallo
<HeMan> man vill ha högre delta-T för att utnyttja kylvattnet bättre
<Nafallo> Dynamit: nope, det är det inte. jag tror inte du förstår attacken jag talar om ännu :-)
<Dynamit> nu börjar du förlora mig HeMan ;) men men trevligt att prata om sånt här
<Dynamit> skulle nästan behöva stoppa en radiator i en litet kylskåp haha då jäklar om det blir varmt lätt eller bättre upp frys haha
<Dynamit> datorer jobbar ju bättre i minus grader till en viss gräns ju ;)
<Nafallo> fast den ser ut att klassas som DDoS iofs, när man faktiskt använder Google ;-)
<Nafallo> fast logiskt startar den som en DoS, skulle jag väl säga.
<Dynamit> men jag vet HeMan försök starta datorn när CPU är 150.1*C
<Dynamit> ;)
<HeMan> Dynamit: diskar mår bättre runt 40 grader
<Dynamit> då är det kört för mig då
<Dynamit> mina ligger på ~26*C
<Dynamit> och det är ren luft som kyler de
<HeMan> Dynamit: fast du har bara några få diskar va?
<Dynamit> nja 3 men alla har 1/st 120MM fläkt var hahaha
<HeMan> Dynamit: vi har över 600 diskar i 600 fysiska maskiner
<HeMan> Dynamit: fast det är bara på HPC-delen
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har inte koll på hur mycket disk storage-gruppen har
<Dynamit> HeMan: du sa att HDD mådde bra ~40*C
<Dynamit> så då kunde jag ju inte vara tyst
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror det var det Google kom fram till
<Dynamit> jag föredrar rätt svala saker som pallar högt tryck och rätt hög värme
<Dynamit> det där blev lite fel
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror nog prylar här har högre tryck på sig
<Dynamit> *svala saker som pallar rätt högt tryck utan att bli jätte varma
<Dynamit> Jo det säger jag inget om
<HeMan> Dynamit: just nu är det 4500 cores som går fullt
<HeMan> Dynamit: vi spolar ut ca 100 kW värme
<Dynamit> HeMan: Var mer tempen i sig jag menade
<HeMan> Dynamit: blir ingen skillnad i intemp om vi kör alla fullt
<Dynamit> haha då hade ni haft det varmt då om ni behövde vör'rme
<Dynamit> så även om alla AC skulle stå på fullt så menar du att det inte skulle bli svalare för maskinerna?
<HeMan> tvärt om
<Dynamit> hur fn då?
<HeMan> vi kan stänga av 30% av all AC utan att det blir någon skillnad i intemp
<Dynamit> ursäkta men jag får inte ihop logiken och teorin med det du säger
<HeMan> vi har valt 26 grader och då blir det 26 grader
<HeMan> och vi har redundans på kylan
<Dynamit> HeMan: okej, jag tror dig så det är inte det men får bara inte ihop hur tusan det kan bli varmare istället för svalare
<HeMan> så man kan köra maskinerna fullt även om det gått sönder saker i kylanläggningen
<HeMan> Dynamit: vi har valt 26 grader, då spelar det ingen roll vad maskinerna gör, det blir fortfarande bara 26 grader
<HeMan> Dynamit: hade vi valt 17 grader hade det blivit 17 grader
<Dynamit> det var det jag tyckte
<Dynamit> så nu är jag med
<HeMan> Dynamit: men om sakerna håller bättre med högre intemp kör vi högre intemp
<Dynamit> blev lite miss i tolkningen
<Dynamit> men säg CPU den mår ju bättre vid -15 eller vad du nu är än vid säg +20*C
<Dynamit> ä undrar om jag ska dra igång fläktarna på radiatorn för fullt bara för att se om den blir någon tempskillnad som är värd ljudet som blir ;)
<HeMan> minusgrader brukar saker inte riktigt tycka om
<Dynamit> CPU gör ända tills typ 150*C för då kommer köld buggen fram
<Dynamit> vid start vill säga
<Dynamit> menar +150*c
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> -
<Dynamit> fn jag och putty är inte vänner alltid
<Dynamit> vad säger du HeMan 38*C med 100% laddning i 1timme och 10min för en person dator det är inte illa eller hur? om man nu tar i beakt att det är en AMD
<HeMan> Dynamit: min hemdator ligger på 35 grader efter 18 dagar med fullt spett
<HeMan> Dynamit: också AMD
<Dynamit> i sträck?
<HeMan> jo
<Dynamit> så du sover inte på 18dagar
<Dynamit> hej uppåt piller
<HeMan> ehh
<HeMan> den kör en tor-router som drar en massa cpu
<HeMan> och en massa andra saker
<HeMan> har inte "använt" dator på länge
<HeMan> tror inte ens tangentbordet är inkopplat
<HeMan> det är 18 dagars uptime
<Dynamit> men det innebär ju inte 100% laddning alla 18 dygnen
<HeMan> för att?
<HeMan> kolla man muningraferna så ligger dom på 100%
<Barre> uptime
<HeMan> Barre: fel fönster
<Barre> mmm
 * Barre blev lite nyfiken på vad jag hade för uptime på denna irc-burk när HeMan snackade 18 dagar :)
<Dynamit> för att få en CPU att bli 100% laddning så måste ju extrema uträkningar göras exakt hela tiden och vist jag kan gå med på hög belastning hela tiden men 100% det är ju extremt så länge CPU har mer än 2.0GHz
<lolgnu>  12:09:55 up 43 days, 22:17,  5 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<HeMan> Dynamit: ehh, vad är "extrema uträkningar"?
<Nafallo> ehrm. ska vi köra uptime tävling nu igen? :-P
<Dynamit> haha då förlorar jag Nafallo
<HeMan> Dynamit: inte ett begrepp vi kör med i HPC-världen i alla fall
<Nafallo>  13:11:24 up 168 days, 14:07,  0 users,  load average: 2.51, 4.17, 3.79
<Dynamit> en HPC är en annan sak en än person dator
<HeMan> Dynamit: samma typ av beräkningar och samma typ av processorer
<Dynamit> inte i mängden processorer
<HeMan> Dynamit: men i hur man lastar CPUn och i hur man mätar hur man lastar CPUn
<Dynamit> du kan ju inte påstå att ett par rätt "avancerade" matte tal anstränger en CPU mer än någon ms typ eller hur?
<Dynamit> det måste ju vara bamse tal för att CPU ska börja anstränga sig så en användare märker det
<HeMan> Dynamit: kör man tex tor som krypterar data hela tiden så gör man det
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller folding at home
<Nafallo> alltså... stressa CPUer är inte svårt.
<Dynamit> jag har kör tor-server och inte tusan blev det några 100%
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller annat som kör matris-beräkningar
<HeMan> Dynamit: då hade du för lite nät-prestanda
<Nafallo> bara att slänga upp en maskin som releases.ubuntu.com och ha en ny Ubuntu som kommer ut :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: meh
<Nafallo> jag såg maskiner med ~1500 loadavg ;-)
<Dynamit> asså vi ser saker på två olika sätt det märks ju
<HeMan> Nafallo: mitt personbästa är ~9000 i loadvg innan den small...
<Dynamit> o jäklars
<Nafallo> HeMan: hah! nice! :-D
<Dynamit> men HeMan din AMD är säkert nyare en min så den utväcklar mindre värme pga. tekniken det skulle inte förvåna mig
<HeMan> Dynamit: den är köpt enbart för att gå kall, är 3 cores och den drar bara 35W
<Dynamit> men vad har du för AMD då?
<HeMan> Dynamit: med 4 diskar och 8 GB ram så drog den 100W när jag körde vårat plågoverktyg
<HeMan> Dynamit: model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 400e Processor
<Dynamit> just det ja
<Dynamit> min är en AMD Athlon II X2 260
<Dynamit> så min belastas ju på ett helt annat sätt
<Dynamit> dessutom så lär du ha bättre luftflöde runt datorn än vad jag har
<Dynamit> samt radiatorn
<Dynamit> för den står inte så långt borta ifrån datorn ändå
<Dynamit> med fläktarna på max på radiatorn så verkar jag kunna få ner till 37*C
<Dynamit> oj glömde säga en sak är inte bara CPU som stressas utan även FPU
<HeMan> radiatorn?
<Dynamit> ja vad tror du drar åt sig värmen
<Dynamit> ja vill ju inte ha luft i kylsystemet haha
<HeMan> kör du vätskekylt?
<Dynamit> Ja
<HeMan> ah
<HeMan> jag har bara snikofläktar i min
<ubuntusincefiveo> Hej! Tips på hur man installera ubuntu 12.04 ifrån usb-sticka? testat köra den ifrån ubuntus egna USB-make bla bla och som direct bootable med yumi, något skumt med iso'n
<Dynamit> lär låta mer än vad min gör när de ligger på samma temp ;)
<ubuntusincefiveo> glömde tillägga att det är alternate :)
<HeMan> Dynamit: diskarna låter mest
<Dynamit> haha mina är tysta
<HeMan> Dynamit: ssd?
<Dynamit> förutom när de varvar upp för att startar
<Dynamit> nix vanliga maskinella hårddiskar
<HeMan> ah, mina går hela tiden, seedar en bunt linux-distros
<Dynamit> mina går också hela tiden
<Dynamit> är det inte för intern datatrafik som begär något ifrån hårddiskarna så är det jag som gör det
<Dynamit> dessutom så drar min CPU vist 65W
<Dynamit> så där har du förklaringen på den enorma temp skillnaden
<Dynamit> lustigt står på kartongen
<Dynamit> Energi effektiv 45W
<Dynamit> men det som hittas hos AMD nämner bara 65W
<Dynamit> men funderar på att köpa Phatom X6 om jag inte minns fel, i alla fall den värsta CPU som mitt moderkorts bios stödjer officiellt
<Dynamit> Load Average 0.33, 0.21, 0.23 säger min router fn det är synd om mig hahahaaha
<Dynamit> men men det finns säkerligen extrem skillnad i hur din och min luftcirkulation uppför sig i rummet och så där som spelar in extremt mycket
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag har bara gått på snikprylar
<HeMan> lådan kostade 180 kr utan nätagg
<HeMan> diskarna valde jag utifrån ljudnivå
<Dynamit> fortfarande så spelar ju det roll hur luften uppför sig i rummet inte bara i datorn i sig
<HeMan> jo
<Dynamit> det enda som cirkulerar luften i mitt rum är just min dator
<HeMan> den står längst upp i rummet så all värme stannar kvar vid den
<HeMan> jag har iofs stängt av elementet i det rummet
<Dynamit> ventelation det kan man ju glömma i mitt rum
<Dynamit> haha jag har aldrig elementen på i lägenheten
<Dynamit> eftersom det är bastu här på vintrarna
<Dynamit> måste öppna balkongen för att kyla lägenheten
<HeMan> när jag bodde i lägenhet reglerade jag tempen med antalet öppna fönster
<Dynamit> ja alla elementen är avstängda i hela lägenheten
<ubuntusincefiveo> man reglerar alltid värmen med fönstren/balkongen ;)
<ubuntusincefiveo> förutom när man har direktverkande då blir de dyrt :/
<HeMan> i vårat hus kan vi faktiskt styra värmen med hjälp av värmeväxlaren till fjärrvärmen
<Dynamit> ubuntusincefiveo: hur vanligt tycker du det verkar att ha alla element avstängda och måste ändå öppna balkongen mitt i vintern när det är typ -15*C ute
<HeMan> innan vi hade lärt oss det hade vi 11 grader i sovrummet när vi kom hem efter julen
<Dynamit> sedan vet ju jag orsaken till värmen på vintern men det är en annan sak
<ubuntusincefiveo> 24 grader med elementen avstänga / hörnlägenhet och -25 -2010
<ubuntusincefiveo> antagligen grannarna som brassade på
<ubuntusincefiveo> :)
<ubuntusincefiveo> fjärrvärme är ju svindyrt om man betalar det själv, abonnemanget kostar lika mycket som att värma en vecka med direktverkande =P
<ubuntusincefiveo> förbannade dubbelskatter
<Dynamit> jaha nähä om man ska spela eller något för det här känner jag mig inte för längre
<ubuntusincefiveo> vad spelar du för något?
<Dynamit> det mesta det beror på vad jag känner mig för
<Dynamit> hatar mitt kontrollkort till förstärkaren
<Dynamit> skulle det inte vara fel på den så skulle jag ha ett jäklit bra och fet ljudanläggning
<andol> larsemil: Förresten, du som verkar lite lagd åt det hållet, inte så att du ska på LinCon nu i helgen? :)
<rabiescat99> "Ja, om sanningen ska fram är ju Cobol betydligt enklare än Java. Har man bara en viss programmeringserfarenhet kan man snabbt komma igång. Vilket inte kan sägas om Java där du måste veta vad nullpointers, heaps, etc etc innebär."
<rabiescat99> Vad pratar människan om?
<rabiescat99> Pekare i Java?
<Peyam> kpte tangetbordet
<Peyam> mkt skönt o skriva på
<Peyam> men det set använt ut
<Peyam> mkt besviken på inet
<Peyam> mkt mkt mkt besviken
<rabiescat99> "mycket" heter det. Idiot.
<andol> rabiescat99: Inte för att jag inte håller med dig språkligt, men är det verkligen värt att kalla någon idiot över?
<rabiescat99> Mm.
<rabiescat99> Vad är det för tangentbord, förresten?
<Barre> rabiescat99: för det första är 'mkt' en förkortning av ordet 'mycket' och det är inte språkligt fel att använda sig av förkortningar i skriven text, för det andra är det extremt olämpligt med personliga påhopp på det sättet och sist men inte minst så används ofta förkortningar i snabb kommunikation (taltext?), exempel lol, afk, etc...
<rabiescat99> Nej.
<rabiescat99> Du har fel.
<rabiescat99> Jag har rätt.
<rabiescat99> Använd aldrig "mkt".
<coffe> någon här som har en MC till salu ?
<Peyam> Hejjjjjjjj
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<Peyam> hälsa på farbroden
<_Trullo> finns det nån annat än gnome panel som man kan köra?
<_Trullo> min läcker minne så att systemet blir helt oanvändbart efter ett tag..
<Dynamit> haha göra ren installation funkar alltid ;)
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> allt väl ?
<Peyam> jag hört att det finns heta killar hjär
<Peyam> stämmer det?
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaam det ejag peyaaaaaaaaaam
<ubuntusincefiveo> någon som vet hur man installerar ubuntu 12.04 alternate via usb-sticka?
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-09
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> Screedo: morron :)
<Screedo> huttan: god morgon, allt väl?
<huttan> Screedo: jo fan, ska precis fixa kaffe
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> kaffe är underbart gott på morgonen :P
<huttan> mm
<huttan> vakna o tvinga sig att jobba i .NET c# hela dagen =(
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> vad ska du göra för något roligt i C# då?
<huttan> bygga vidare på en jobbplanerare, lägga till lite tidsrapportering, projekt statistik mm
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> ms project? :P
<huttan> jepp
<huttan> kunden kör bara ms servrar
<Screedo> ok
<huttan> så ja
<huttan> kaffe klar
<Screedo> :)
<huttan> Screedo: vad gör du för nått?
 * Screedo kollar tradera, letar after ett raidkort osm klarar raid5 och raid6.
<Screedo> men de är så satans dyra lol
<huttan> vänta lite
<huttan> http://www.dustin.se/xgroup/13111/rack/?filters=m_hp&sortby=Price.PriceExclVAT%20asc
<huttan> köp en liten hp server o labba med
<huttan> lär bli billigare i längden :p
<Screedo> har ju redan server :P
<huttan> mm, men du har mekkat o får kompensera så fort du vill testa nytt :p
<Screedo> vill bara hitta ett raidkort så jag kan dra igång alla mina 20 hdd. :P
<huttan> eftersom det inte är en riktig
<huttan> herregud
<huttan> det hade jag kört separat :p
<Screedo> jo :P
<Screedo> har 8 diskar igång idag, kör på ett IBM Sereraid M1015
<huttan> aa, nått sånt du behöver för alla dem
<Screedo> kör en mjukvaruraid
<Screedo> men skulle gärna vilja köra en hårdvaruraid.
<huttan> Screedo: en vanligt 2U server brukar ha 8 disk platser
<huttan> ändå rätt ok
<Screedo> jag köpte ett Norco 20 bays chassi, som hostar min whitebox.
<Screedo> esxi i botten på den och ett par vm's
<huttan> jepp, du berättade om det för ett tag sen
<Screedo> jupp
<huttan> just fan
<huttan> röd dag idag va?
<Screedo> http://www.tradera.com/nya-revolver-monster-16g-usb-minne-auktion_302404_181684326
<Screedo> de kommer på allt möjligt skit idag hehe :)
<Screedo> jupp, röd dag idag
<huttan> lol
<huttan> hade kunnat ha ett sånt
<Screedo> hittade en fin sak på Kjell & CO, http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/datortillbehor/usb-tillbehor/usb-uttag/pin-till-usb-jack-adapter-p98621
<Screedo> kan man stoppa in ett litet usb minne och köra esxi hosten inne i datorn. :)
<Screedo> finns en usb port på mitt supermicro moderkort, så jag tryckte i minnet där och hostar esxi.
<_Trullo> default desktop i ubuntu, kan man byta ut det mot nått annat?
<_Trullo> gnome panel äter upp allt mitt minne..
<fr33r1d3> du kan köra vilket "desktop" du vill, kde, Unity, Gnome, XFCE, osv... Sök efter dom i software center, installera, och välj vilket du vill starta up p när du loggar in.
<_Trullo> ok, ska prova
<blurk> _Trullo,  kolla bara så att du inte misstar dig när du säger att panelen äter upp allt minne.   Linux använder ju cache/buffers rätt friskt, så ibland kan det verka som att mycket minne används när det egentligen inte gör det,
<_Trullo> kan inte öppna ett fönster ens..
<Screedo> huttan: hur går det för dig och C#?
<ujjain> Can somebody translate 1 phrase to me from English to Swedish so I can pretend I know Swedish on my YouTube channel?
<ujjain> This phrase:  "You're welcome! Swedish people are great at learning languages, I am sure you will do well learning Dutch."
<Philip5> ujjain: you're welcome is a respons phrase. is it right to use like that?
<ujjain> It's in response to:
<ujjain> Fantastiskt! Tack så mycket! Dankjewel!﻿
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> like; thank you very much?
<ujjain> Somebody replied in Swedish on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv93Zk6mSiQ. So I wanted to answer him in Swedish without using Google Translate, as Google Translate generally makes a lot of mistakes and I have no idea how to correct the small mistakes, because I don't know Swedish.
<ujjain> He said: "Fantastiskt! Tack så mycket! Dankjewel!﻿".
<ujjain> I want to answer: "You're welcome! Swedish people are great at learning languages, I am sure you will do well learning Dutch." in Swedish, but maybe I should just answer in English.
<Philip5> the problem is to translate "you're welcome" with that meaning. i would say "det var så lite så" but that means litterly; that was nothing. a modest phrase in swedish in a respons to something like that
<Philip5> otherwise "tack så mycket" is thank you very much but have the same meaning as "you're welcome"
<huttan> ujjain: Inga problem! Svenskar är grymma på att lära sig språk, så holländska kommer säkert gå bra
<Philip5> that translation is good
<Philip5> "inga problem" is no problem. a more formal modest phrase would be "det var så lite så"
<huttan> yeah, either should be fine
<Philip5> same meaning but a typical swedish saying
<huttan> if all u want to achieve is pass off as swedish
<ujjain> hahaa yeah, it's not that important that the translation is not literal, as long as it will sound friendly and surprise him.
<huttan> ujjain: then type exactly what i did up there and u'll be fine
<huttan> ujjain: Inga problem! Svenskar är grymma på att lära sig språk, så holländska kommer säkert gå bra
<Philip5> then i would say "det var så lite så" instead of " inga problem". have the same meaning but more of a saying
<ujjain> hehe, inga problem is more easy, but it's fine either way,
<Philip5> the rest is good. "grymma" is swedish slang in this sentence but works well
<ujjain> thanks Philip5 and huttan ! :)
<ujjain> hehe, good.
<Philip5> ujjain: det var så lite så ;)
<ujjain> hehehe, tack så mycket kompıs!
<Philip5> hehe
<huttan> ujjain: np, just mail me some weed and we're even!
<MarkusDBX> Någon här som kör kvm, och har ett bra tips hur man enkelt gör diskimages större. Har tyvärr missat att köra lvm, och inser att det var dumt om man ville utöka disken.
<Chro> Är det klokt att välja slackware för att ta lära sig *nix?
<MarkusDBX> Chro: det känns inte som det pratas så mycket om den disten längre
<MarkusDBX> Chro: jag skulle välje archlinux, gentoo eller centos
<andol> Om inte annat är det riktigt lärorikt att göra en manuell installation utav Gentoo, och verkligen läsa igenom deras (ytterst föredömliga) dokumentation om varför man gör vad. Att sen fortsätta köra Gentoo vet jag inte om det är lika stor vinst.
<andol> Sen vad gäller att lära sig går det rätt bra oavsett dist, bara man tvingar sig att titta lite under ytan.
<Chro> Ungefär som LFS?
<andol> Nej, riktigt så smärtsamt är det inte att installera Gentoo.
<MarkusDBX> Sen tror jag även att, för att lära sig, så måste man använda linux. Jag vet många som försöker lära sig linux, men samtidigt kör OS X eller windows primärt. Ofta för att man inte "har råd/tid" att göra samma sak i linux. Tvingar man sig själv att göra samma sak i linux, så lär man sig =)
<andol> Särskilt inte ifall man göra en Stage3, vilket även det är riktigt lärorikt.
<MarkusDBX> bash, t.ex. är lite som ett språk. Pratar man det dagligen så lär man sig, annars inte.
<einand> Många gånger går det inte göra samma sak i alla OS ;)
<Chro> är gentoo i cli? såsom slackware
<einand> Chro: kan man säga
<MarkusDBX> einand: I så fall lär man sig det iaf =)
<andol> Tja, nu är väl Gentoo lika mycket GUI alt. Cli som i princip vilken dist som helst.
<andol> Eller ja, "alla" distar erbjudet ju en förhållandevis komplett skrivbordsviljö via GNOME, KDE, etc. Däremot kan det skilja i vilken omfattning till tillhandahålls grafiska verktyg för pakethantering och annan administration.
<MarkusDBX> att just lära sig gui'et har ju inte jättestort värde, när vi pratar "lära sig linux". Just eftersom att det finns flera guis och dom ständigt ändras.
 * andol har inte helt positiva minnen utav att KDE på den hårdvara man hade för sju år sedan...
<andol> MarkusDBX: Nej, men min poäng var mer att valet utav dist inte spelar jättestor roll oavsett vilket gui- alt. cli-fokus man väljer att lägga.
<MarkusDBX> andol: håller med
<Chro> känner någon till lfs?
<andol> Chro: Linux From Scratch?
<Chro> Ja
<andol> Chro: Inget jag har lekt med själv, men vet vad det är.
<andol> Chro: Nu vet jag iofs inte hur bekant du redan är med Linux, men LFS känns som något man har mer behållning utav då man redan har lite seriöst kunnande under bältet.
<MarkusDBX> kanske bör man tänka på vilka mål man har med sina linuxkunskaper, så man prioriterar vad man lär sig. Det tar låååång tid att lära sig alla aspekter av linux.
<Chro> Man kan kalla att jag är Nybörjare kan väldigt lite ;)
<MarkusDBX> Chro: vad tänker du dig för framtida projekt, eller yrkesroller?
<Chro> just nu så funderar jag lära mig grunden det som behövs läras, och senare får lärandet leda mig nånstans.
<Chro> men att göra ett eget distro kan jag tänka mig ha som mål.
<_Trullo> det har jag också
<MarkusDBX> Chro: hehe ambitiöst mål
<MarkusDBX> Chro: räkna med att det tar många år lära dig så pass mycket att du kan sälja in din distro till inbitna nördar.
<andol> Chro, _Trullo: Får jag fråga varför? Jag menar, det svåra är ju inte främst att bygga ihop en egen distro (såtillvida man inte väljer att uppfinna alla hjul på nytt), utan att allt konstant fortsatt underhåll utav den.
<andol> Ja, åtminstone givet allt-i-allo distar.
<andol> Sen är det ju lite annat med mer nichade distar, såsom http://www.sysresccd.org/
 * andol vill nog hävda att man i de flesta fall får betydligt större utdelning, nyttomässigt såväl som läromässigt, genom att hjälpa till med en befintlig distro. Då finns det dessutom gott om folk som kan peka en i rätt riktning.
<MarkusDBX> andol: håller helt med dig. Dessutom kan man även ha någon form av liv om man hjälper till med en annan distro. Man lär känna folk och stor tacksamhet finns för det man gör.
<MarkusDBX> Med liv, menar jag att om man väljer att gå sin egen väg och konkurrera med andra distros så kommer det antagligen ta oerhörd tid. Det är av en anledning linuxnördar har skägg, slitna t-shirts och kafferingar under ögonen.
<hexabit> Mat
<hexabit> Oops
<hexabit> MarkusDBX: Du beskrev just mig känns det som. :)
<delhage> larsemil: var du där idag?
<MarkusDBX> hexabit: möjligt =) Hoppas du har lite liv iaf
<andol> Ähh, lite skägg måste man ju ha för att tas på allvar som Sysadmin :)
<MarkusDBX> någon som använder idera hardcopy?
<MarkusDBX> *hotcopy menar jag. hcp
<Chvk> vad är det för grej på uppdateraren där det står källkod men har samma domän?
<andol> Chvk: Det tillåter det att ladda ner källkoden, inklusive paketeringskoden, för sagda program.
<andol> Chvk: Du kan i terminalen pröva att skriva: apt-get source paketnamn, ifall du är nyfiken
<Chvk> men är det senaste då eller är det just det nuvarande versionen som används?
<andol> Det är nuvarande versionen, alltså den version som det även finns binärpaket för i Ubuntu.
<Chvk> finns det så att man kan kompilera från källkod som gentoo?
<MarkusDBX> Chvk: ja, du bör kunna kompilcera allt från källkod, men gentoo är mer intrimmat på det
<MarkusDBX> *kompilera =)
<Chvk> så man kan alltså kompilera sina update man får, har jag förstått det rätt? :)
<MarkusDBX> kan du säkert, men det lär inte vara lika dokumenterat som med gentoo
<MarkusDBX> Sen det där med att kompilera allt, är nog mer hobby än att man faktiskt vinner något på det.
<andol> Ok, nu ska jag vara negativ igen :)
<andol> Hävdar att det är sällan man vinner så mycket på att kompilera på egen hand
<andol> I huvudsak finns det två potentiella vinster.
<andol> 1) bättre prestanda,  samt 2) mer specialanpassat efter egna önskemål/behov.
<andol> Vad gäller prestandan så är det främst tillämpbart då man är CPU-begränsad, vilket man sällan är hemma.
<andol> (Till skillnad från ifall man kör ett beräkningskluster, då det finns mycket att vinna.)
<MarkusDBX> och ofta om man saknar prestanda så försöker man lösa problemet för fel sätt
<andol> Sen vad gäller specialanpassning till egna önskemål (I Gentoo då genom USE-flaggor) så kan det i och för ibland vara intressant, till priset utav att man då får helt egna unika problem.
<andol> Sen finns klart specialfall då det är värt det, men vill hävda att det som sagt är specialfall och inte allmän regel.
<MarkusDBX> Då utvecklingen av enkeltrådad cpu prestanda stått still i flera år nu, så är egentligen enda sättet att få mer fart idag, att parallellisera sina problem.
<MarkusDBX> Och har man väl parallelliserat så kan man bara slänga oändligt antal kärnor/servers/graffes/vpser på problemet.
<Chvk> jag vill kunna vara uppdaterad :)
<andol> Chvk: Att, det du är ute efter är alltså främst nyare versioner än vad du får via pakethanteraren?
<Chvk> precis
<andol> Chvk: Jomendåså :)
<andol> Chvk: Till en börja med så kan det vara värt att se ifall det finns nyare version i backports alt. ifall paket från en nyare release fungerar, allternativt ifall det finns något *pålitligt* ppa.
<andol> Chvk: Annars kan det mycket väl bli att bygga själv, antingen genom att plocka hem källkodpaket från nyare Debian/Ubuntu och själv backporta dessa, alternativt dra hem källkoden direkt från själva programmets egna hemsida
<Chvk> okej tack så mycket
<MarkusDBX> bygger man själv blir det dock dependency hell a la 90tal, det är anledningen att man har just pakethanterare.
<andol> Chvk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports, även om jag är lite osäker på hur aktivt Ubuntus backports fylls.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Jo, det är därför jag har som huvudregel att alltid bygga paket i de tillfällen jag kompilerar själv.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Framförallt trevligt (läs: nödvändigt) när man driftar många servrar...
<MarkusDBX> ah, förstår. Vad använder du provisioneringsverktyg till dina servers förresten?
<Chvk> men är inte tanken med källkod att kunna kolla igenom koden ifall den är osäker?
<MarkusDBX> andol: håller själv på och utvärderar chef just nu. För mina virtuella maskiner blivit lite väl många, för att jag ska vara nöjd.
<andol> Chvk: Det är en utav poängerna, men är du tillräcligt duktig på att läsa källkod för att det ska göra skillnad?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Basintallation med FAI, och sen tar Puppet över.
<MarkusDBX> andol: ha du kör puppet. Har du testat chef?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Nix
<MarkusDBX> andol: upplever att puppet verkar vara mer poplärt
 * MarkusDBX stavar kasst idag, ha tålamod
<andol> Jo, Puppet är helt klart den lösning som har mest momentum idag.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Var på PuppetConf (i San Francisco) i höstas, och kryllade verkligen av folk från "alla" de stora företagen.
<MarkusDBX> andol: har läst en mängd jämförelser, det verkar egentligen som att det viktiga är att man faktist använder ett provisioneringssystem, sen vad man kör är mindre viktigt.
<andol> Helt klart.
<andol> Rent terminologiskt så skulle jag nog dock inte klassa puppet/chef som proviersingssystem, då proviseringen mer är det som kommer innan.
<andol> Tror "configuration management" är den mer specifika termen.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jobbar du med devops?
<andol> Lite åt det hållet i alla fall.
<MarkusDBX> Jag är egentligen bara webbutveckare, men då deployment är så oerhört viktigt idag så sitter jag ändå här med 4 virtuella maskiner per kund, har över 30igång och lika många till suspendade som jag drar igång vid behov.
<andol> Kör Sysadmin/Operations på någon form utav os/mjukvaru-nivå, där jag både synkar med vårt Infrastruktur-team såväl som våra utvecklare.
<MarkusDBX> Behöver implementera chef eller puppet, kort sagt.
<MarkusDBX> andol: låter kul.
<MarkusDBX> andol: alltid roligt med konferenser också, antar att det var mycket kul folk att prata med på puppetconf
<andol> Jupp
 * Dynamit kompilerar senaste trunken av OpenWrt just nu med allt som han hade förut och radvd förhoppningsvis så kommer det funka som han vill denna gång
<andol> Jo, lite halva nöjet med konferenser :) Andra halvan är väl att faktiskt ha tid avsatt.
<andol> (Att titta på föredrag kan man ju annars nästan lika gärna göra streamat, fast är man inte iväg så har man ju inte tid och ro på samma vis.)
<Dynamit> andol: det är ju bra att du har roligt ;)
<andol> Dynamit: Det tycker jag med :P
<MarkusDBX> andol: nä absolut. Sen är det värdefullt att ta del av vilka visioner huvudutvecklarna har, så man kan hinna fokusera i rätt riktning snabbt. Det kommer ofta inte fram så bra annat än att man är på plats.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Antar att de där maskinerna som dras igång är mycket för testning och sådär? Tittat något på Vagrant?
<andol> (Sant)
<MarkusDBX> andol: jag kör vmbuilder nu. Har kikat lite på vagrant. Dock använder jag kvm där vagrant inte riktigt finns ännu.
<andol> Sant
<MarkusDBX> kommit så långt att jag iaf skapar maskinerna med vmbuilder =)
<MarkusDBX> andol: vilken virtualiseringsplattform kör du?
<Dynamit> själv blir jag galen på mitt förbenade problem men det löser sig någongång, denna gång så kompilerar jag med radvd med men vad tusan jag vill mer eller mindre bara ha en "brygga" när det gäller IPV6 adresserna. men men allting löser sig till slut.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, då är du ju faktiskt så långt att Puppet/Chef fixar resten åt dig därefter.
<MarkusDBX> andol: exakt, därav att jag precis satt upp min chef-server, och lite test clienter =)
<andol> MarkusDBX: Förresten, byggt några sevärda webbplatser? :)
<MarkusDBX> andol: bygger mest till små och medelstora företag.
<MarkusDBX> Företagspresentationssidor.
<andol> Ah
<andol> MarkusDBX: Noterade just att jag missat frågan om virtualisering :) Föredrar personligen KVM, med skillnaden att jag är mer lagd åt virt-clone än åt vmbuilder.
<MarkusDBX> andol: vet inte om jag vill nämna nån speciell sajt, men är inte direkt anonym här, så vill du gräva lite, så hittar du mig =)
<andol> MarkusDBX: Anade nästan att det kunde finnas sådana hänsyn.
<MarkusDBX> allt loggas ju så man får tänka på kunders seo =)
<MarkusDBX> hmm, virt-clone, bra verktyg?
<andol> Jupp
<MarkusDBX> Jag valde att satsa på kvm, eftersom det verkar ha störst framtidspotential. Har kikat på ESXi och XEN också, men känns så begränsat
<andol> Ger mig en ny virtuell maskin på sisådär 15 sekunder, förutsatt ssd förstås :)
<MarkusDBX> samma för mig med vmbuilder, btw så är ssd i dev/stage servers ett måste idag.
<andol> Verkligen
<andol> Inte dumt att ha det i produktion heller.
<MarkusDBX> ssd och ram. Sen kan man ta nån random cpu, eftersom att intel ändå vägrar att göra radikalt snabbare cpuer än för flera år sen.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jag kör ssds i dmraid 1
<MarkusDBX> kanske nojjar i onödan =) raid1 mellan intel och samsung ssds.
<MarkusDBX> Har inte råd med enterprise diskar. hehe
<andol> Tja, vad gäller ssd så ligger väl nästan intel i den kategorin? Även om det iofs har lite olika produktklasser.
<andol> MarkusDBX: NÃ¥got emot att jag tar en grej med dig i /query?
<MarkusDBX> jodå är säkert bra kvalité, men man vet aldrig förens efter några år.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kör hårt
<Chvk> om jag endå ska senaste, är väll bättre skaffa sig unstable version?
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-10
<andol> Ahh, så är omröstningen igång för ny Team Leader och ny Team Contact då: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se/+polls
 * andol kan mycket väl ha lagt sin först på fr33r1d3 samt frippe.
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Screedo: Dags att vakna nu? :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> du har säkert suttit och haft valvaka... :)
<Screedo> kanske en dum fråga men vad gör de för något? jag hnger ju med att det rör sig om ubunut :P
<Screedo> vad gör LoCo Team?
<Screedo> andol: Gick du och la dig igen? :P
<andol> Screedo: Nejdå, bara slet mig från datorn några minuter.
<Screedo> trodde du var fastkedjad :P
<andol> Screedo: Tja, generellt sett så är väl ett LoCo team det man gör det till. Svenska LoCot har väl i huvudsak kretsat kring support/erfarenhetsutbytet samt ett visst översättningsarbete.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> kollar på forumet lite, måste erkänna att där är jag väldigt sällan.
<andol> (Utifall att det inte redan är bekant så står LoCo för Local Community)
<Screedo> jo, förstod det när jag läste runt lite på forumet :)
<Screedo> Något jag reagerar på är variför man har en post med rubriken "Information till alla som aldrig vill komma hit igen" Låter ju inte så speciellt upphetsande...
<andol> Verkligen
 * Screedo reggade sig precis på forumet, borde kanske bli lite mer aktiv och läsa lite där också :)
<Screedo> verkar som om youtube ska klydda som tusan idag :/
<Screedo> youtube och windows ME är ungefär i samma klass, tusan vad det ska klydda idag, laddar halva videos, slutar fungera mitt i osv. :)
<Dynamit> brb ska flasha om routern igen, är ju så illa tvungen att flasha om varje gång jag ska uppdatera mjukvaran då det inte finns möjlighet att köra vanligt uppdatering. Denna gång kanske man får allting att funka som förväntat också
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: god morgon
<Screedo> Någon som är bra på hur man joinar en ubuntu server till en windows domän? Jag har installerat likewise-open5, kollat så att resolv.conf hänvisar till min DNS server, den pekar mit DC maskinen. När jag köra "sudo domainjoin-cli join domain domainadmin" får jag dns error, "Error DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET [code :0x0000251e]" kör jag nslookup microsoft.se så får jag upp IP till microsoft.se
<Screedo> och server är min DNS server.
<Screedo> brandväggen är avstängd på min DC maskin.
<Screedo> iptables på på min ubuntu maskin är accept på, INPUT, FORWARD, OUTPUT.
<Screedo> hittade problemet.
<Screedo> eftersom jag har en domän med .local i namnet måste man ändra i nsswitch.conf ochj lägga till i raden "hosts: files dns" så den ser ut "hosts: files dns [NOTFOUND=return]"
<Vahl> Hej
<Screedo> Vahl: Hej
<Vahl> Whatzuuh!
<Screedo> Rätt roligt att youtube släpper en betaltjänst när de inte klarar av att leverera den tjänsten de tillhandahåller idag.
<Vahl> Varför klarar de inte av det?
<Screedo> Varför de inte gör det har jag ingen aning om, men många som har väldiga problem med att man inte kan ladda alla klipp, den buffrar hela tiden osv.
<Vahl> Ja, jag vet många som har det problemet. Och har haft det själv till och från på olika enheter. Men det kanske beror på vilken enhet som används.
<Vahl> Jag menar jag har en gammal slö telefon men youtubeklipp klarar den väldigt bra
<Screedo> jag har problem i min windows 7 maskin, provat FF, Chrome, IE, samma problem i alla webläsare
<Vahl> Okej, jag kör opera för den är snabbast. Har dock det problemet i Opera med så du behöver inte prova :)
<Screedo> hehe :)
<Vahl> Men jag håller med dig, ibland laddar den bara en tiondel av youtubeklippet sen är det stopp
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> tråkigt, för de har en riktigt bra ide med youtube.
<Vahl> Kan inte fatta vad det beror på. Jag har ändå 100mbit/s telia fast kabel
<Vahl> Men oftast så funkar det för mig
<einand> Min dator brann upp igår, typ
<einand> fått brännblåsor på handen
<HeMan> "typ"?
<Screedo> einand: hur lyckas man med det?
<einand> Screedo: vet inte
<einand> fick blåser på händerna iaf
<HeMan> einand: smälte den? eller brann den med öppna lågor=
<HeMan> ==?
<einand> smälte
<einand> Garnatin har precis löpt ut, men tror jag fortfarande bör kunna reklamera den
<HeMan> om det var batteriet som ställde till det är det inte säkert, dom brukar vara duktiga på att friskriva sig från sånt
<einand> var inte batteriet
<einand> tror kylningne eller nått paja
<Screedo> tråkigt
<Screedo> om den blev så varm så att den smälte måste du kunna hänvisa till komponentfel.
<Screedo> hämtade ut min bok som jag köpt på tradera, förväntade mig DNS and BIND, men det var tre andra böcker i paketet.... Har precis maliat dem och får se hur de löser detta.
<Dynamit> hmm verkar som jag kommer frammåt ;)
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/LVssbV6m sedan så sätter jag igång DHCPv6 och får http://pastebin.com/kqqeWWHj så någonvart verkar jag ju komma
<Dynamit> routern delade förut ut IPV6 adresser innan jag satte statiska IPV4 adresser sedan vet i tusan vad som hände
<Dynamit> verkar som problemet jag har är att 6relayd int vill som jag vill
<Dynamit> fast förstår inte varför routern delade ut IPV6 adresser ända tills jag satte statiska IPV4 adresser för då märkte jag efter det att routern inte delade ut IPV6 längre
<Dynamit> nu har jag fått routern att dela ut IPV6 adresser igen men den skickar inte att routern är IPv6 DNS men men det går frammåt
<Dynamit> sedan är det bara att få eth0 att få IPv6 adress kvar tills jag kommer på hur tusan jag ska låta alla maskiner få en egen IPv6 adress ifrån min ISPs DHCP
<HeMan> Dynamit: ska du inte köra en egen dhcp med info från isp'ns dhcp-svar?
<Dynamit> egentligen spelar det ingen roll för mig
<Dynamit> vilket som är lättast är väl det bästa
<_Trullo> jag tror att gud vill inte att du ska köra ipv6
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/H8R8f.jpg
<Dynamit> Du det struntar jag i
<Dynamit> för jag får en jäkla massa fördelar med IPv6
<HeMan> Dynamit: du har ingen extern ipv6-adress på den bilden
<Dynamit> nej det vet jag men vad tusan bättre att få routern att dela ut egna till att börja med än att misslyckas helt
<Dynamit> det är framsteg
<Dynamit> bättre att maskinerna får IPv6 ifrån routern en den som är baserad på Mac-adressen bara eller hur HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: det är bättre då det tex enklare går att knyta dns-namn mot adresserna
<HeMan> Dynamit: men tex Android-enheter kan inte köra dhcpv6
<HeMan> Dynamit: så du kan behöva radvd med
<Dynamit> med bärbara ett tag så fick jag externt IPv6 adress men ingen annan maskin fick det och jag kunde inte använda IPv6 adressen till något
<Dynamit> radvd har jag ;)
<Dynamit> men jag låter ju vanliga IPv4 gå i routern också ;)
<Dynamit> så alla enheter får ju IP på ena eller andra sättet
<Dynamit> skumt min laptop får till och med en IPv6 DNS
<HeMan> Dynamit: vad säger tcpdump?
<Dynamit> ifrån vilken maskin?
<Dynamit> klient eller routern direkt?
<HeMan> Dynamit: dom sitter väl på samma nät så då spelar det ingen roll
<Dynamit> en jäkla massa IPv6 no next header
<HeMan> hur ser dhcpv6-frågan ut och hur ser svaret ut?
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/ePNnJ5Pw hittar jag en hel del
<Dynamit> visserligen så kollar jag bara br-lan men det är ju där all lan-trafik går
<HeMan> fast det där är ju NDP (Neighbor Discovery Protocol), motsvarigheten till ARP
<Dynamit> det är ungefär det jag hittar ska se om jag hittar DHCPv6-*
<Dynamit> bra om man byter filter haha
<Dynamit> få se jag filtrerade till dhcpv6 förut men det var tomt ett bra tag så togbort filtret. Använder filtret igen för att se om den har fångat något nu
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/PyvvRKyM så verkar allting se ut
<Dynamit> missade en som såg andorlunda ut
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/7auU6dUf
<Dynamit> Jippi en till som har ownit haha ;)
<HeMan> jag sitter på ett ownit-nät nu, men företagsvariant
<Dynamit> HeMan: var det jag länkade till det du ville ha?
<Chvx> är det möjligt att man kan defrag en ntfs hårdisk ifall man sitter med linux och kör windows i virtuellt?
<johanbr> Chvx: från linux, menar du? tveksamt i så fall
<Chvx> ifall jag använder gnu/linux som os, men kör virtuellt windows i linux går det då att  defragmentera?
<blurk> jag hade inte vågat prova om det är viktiga saker på den, men rent instinktivt borde det väl gå?
<Chvx> dock har jag inte hittat nåt som skulle göra det i linux
<Chvx> teoretisk så låter det som att det skulle funka :)
<Chvx> lol nevermind, fick en idé man kan ju köra en sådant livecd med verktyg för sådant
<blurk> men kör man defrag på ntfs då?  Fick för mig att moderna filsystem inte stökas till lika mycket som äldre?
<blurk> ntfs räknas väl som någorlunda modernt?
<johanbr> Chvx: att defragmentera från windows borde inte vara några problem
<Chvx> jag känner inte till någon jag kan använda på olika platformar
<Chvx> som är stabil
<Chvx> annars hade blivit exfat, som man inte behöver defragmentera som jag vet
<Chvx> johanbr: känner du till sådant filsystem?
<PsynoKhi0> hej, precise 64 bit vägrar installera 32bitars paket, enligt info jag hittat på nätet ksall man konfigurera dpkg för att ta emot såna men kommandon funkar inte, och att lägga till konfigurationsfilen för hand under /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/ gör inget, hur skall jag gå tillväga?
<PsynoKhi0> "sudo dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" och "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" funkar alltså inte
<blurk> Varför envisas den översatta programvaran i Ubuntu så ofta med att använda tekniska namn som egentligen inte används i vardagen? Jag menar,  vem använder en kalkylator?  Söker jag på miniräknare i Gnome så får jag ingen träff, däremot för kalkylator. Varje gång jag ska räkna så måste jag söker jag jämt efter miniräknare, för det är ju det jag vill ha..  ?
<_Trullo> men det heter ju kalkylator
<yarre> blurk, Det är förjävligt att dom översätter saker överhuvudtaget..
<yarre> Lika dumt som att det bara är på svenska som dom översatt Batman till läderlappen (leatherpatch)
<yarre> _Trullo, men ingen säger kalkylator :P
<_Trullo> nä, men tänker man efter så låter kalkylator bra mycket bättre än miniräknare..
<_Trullo> storräknare va e det för nått? :)
<andol> yarre: På vilket sätt är det ett problem att det finns översättningar? Du kan ju fortfarande välja att köra engelsk orginalversion, och den är ju identisk oavsett ifall det även finns en svensk översättning eller ej.
<peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<peyam> det e jag farbror peyaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Chvk> Är en krypterad lvm någonting att ha?
<blurk> yarre, jag tycker om arbetet som läggs på att översätta. Det är inte det.  Jag tycker bara att ibland så används ord som faktiskt inte används i vardagligt språkbruk.  Få personer säger kalkylator.
<yarre> mjo men t.ex. firefox och rhythmbox översätts inte
<yarre> okej om man översätter computer till dator.. men program som heter någonting ska inte översattas
<yarre> som gcalc.. det heter Calculator inget annat
<yarre> i Windows heter Paintbush Paintbrush oavsett om du kör på italienska eller svenska
<blurk> Programnamn översätts delvis.   Firefox webläsare  står det exempelvis.  Inte Firefox webbrowser..
<yarre> blurk, men varför är inte LibreOffice översatt? :P
<blurk> yarre, programnemnet eller själva programet? För själva programet är ju översatt..  iaf för mig.
<yarre> blurk, menar såklart namnet :)
<blurk> yarre, till libreoffice behövs ju language-packs..
<blurk> ah,
<blurk> Just namnet kan jag ju inte svara för.  Namnet är nog rätt övertydligt. :)
<yarre> Tycker jag inte, vad är libre och vad är office?
<blurk> yarre, tja..   Jag kan inte svara på varför det inte översatts med någon hint om vad det är för något. :)
<blurk> Jag vet inte hur det är i Unity på 13.04 för jag kör gnome,  men hur som helst, där översätts filhanteraren till kort och gott: "Filer".  Det är väl något intetsägande egentligen.. haha. Kunde gott hetat något mer beskrivande. :)
 * realubot stämplar in.
<madbear> yo realubot
<madbear> görs
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-11
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol_> morgens
<Screedo> Allt väl?
<andol_> Jorå
<andol_> Själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här, lite tråkigt väder bara.
<andol_> Det är för att du inte bor i Linköping :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Du kanske kan svara på en fråga, sitter och läser runt lite på forumet och en sak som jag ärligen ska erkänna jag inte kan sätta fingret på är vad är launchpad, Är det en email lista bara?
<andol_> Nej, https://launchpad.net/ fyller främst en funktion som hosting för project etc, i och med att det tillhandahåller bzr-repon, bugtrackers, blueprints, ramverk för översättning, etc.
<Screedo> ok
<andol_> (Sen finns det iofs även en feature som låter team skapa mailinglistor)
<andol_> I princip all utveckling utav Ubuntu ligger kopplade till Launchpad, men det används även utav andra projekt. Lite motsvarande Sourceforge, Savannah, etc.
<Screedo> ok, tack, läste lite här och där och det snackas mycket om den här launchpad men hittade inte vad det var :P
<andol> Sen existerar ju Launchpad i ett vakum. Är till exempel inte omöjligt att buggar/features diskuteras över mail/irc/forum, och sen sammanfattas i Launchpads bugghanteringssystem.
<Screedo> Känns som man har för många verktyg att arbeta med, känns som en hel del tappas på vägen till målet?
<andol> Sen existerar ju Launchpad inte i ett vakum...
<andol> Screedo: Håller inte nödvändigtvis med. Jag menar ett bugghanteringssystem är ju alldeles utmärkt för att hålla överblick på vad som görs och varför, men är ju därmed inte utformat för ändamålet kreativa diskussioner.
<andol> Är ju förövrigt likadant på jobbet, att även om jag är väldigt mycket för att ha saker dokumenterade i vår BTS så har vi ju inte all diskussion den vägen.
<andol> Nej, då har jag mycket hellre separat system än bara sitta med en hammare, och därmed tvingas behandla alla problem som en spik.
<Screedo> Helt klart, men mail, irc, forum, säkert någon som pratar med varandra också, lite här och lite där. Bugghanteringssystem är till för att saker ska dokumenteras, problem, lösningar etc. Men har man för många andra verktyg att hantera dem i så tappar man en del på vägen. På jobb håller du det inom ramen med personer du träffar varje dag, där är ju oftast diskussionen den
<Screedo> vanliga vägen till lösningar.
<andol> Jo, fast baraför att man har mail, irc, forum så betyder det ju inte att alla använder alla dessa kanaler; för vissa grupper kanske forumdiskussioner passar bättre och för vissa andra synkar man hellre över irc.
<Screedo> ja, det jag menar, hur synkar man då att alla får del av allt. jag kanaske har ett problem som är relaterat till något annat, jag är inte delaktig i den diskussionen för at tjag inte sett att den finns på forumet, irc eller via någons mail.
<Screedo> Nu är det givetvis omöjligt att fånga upp allt.
<andol> Hmm, pratar vi rent allmänt nu eller Ubuntu generellt eller mer specifikt kring ubuntu-se?
<Screedo> Är väl mest rent allmänt, men läste på ubuntu-se forumet. Verkar ju inte ha varit några smärtfria år.
<andol> Korrekt uppfattat.
<Screedo> och vad jag läste så är väl inte launchpad smärtfritt heller.
<andol> Problemet med Launchpad är väl snarare att en del uppfattar det som nytt/annorlunda/krångligt, alternativt att det ses som mer än vad det faktiskt är.
<Screedo> ok, brukar vara så
<Screedo> hoppas ni reder upp det, viktigt för att kunna fortsätta.
<Screedo> Iväg och bada med barnen, hörs senare.
<fr33r1d3> Hello World!
<Screedo> fr33r1d3: hej svejs
<fr33r1d3> hej hej
<Screedo> Undrar hur mycket man kan få för ett par Chieftech tower chassin. har ett par över som står och tar upp plats.
<fr33r1d3> Kör en sökning på alla köp&sälj sidorna.
<Screedo> Får göra det.
<Screedo> mitt stora problem är att jag är lat av mig av naturen, tycker det rä skit jobbigt med alla mail, prutande etc. etc :P
<Screedo> kollade blocket, finns inte mycket, någon som säljer ett chieftec för 600:-
<blurk> måste man ha ngt fancy program till android för att läsa filer från libreoffice/openoffice?
<deekeft> google drive funkar välla?
<blurk> hmm, till att läsa de filerna? Jag skulle prova ubuntu one som molntjänst, och det blir väl lite kaka på kaka..?
<gaisten> hur gammal är du
<blurk> jag?
<recharge> hej.. hur lägger jag upp ett youtubeklipp via min ubuntu 13.04 på ett bra fungerande sätt? jag har testat med kdenlive och det verkar ju schysst och så men får det i fel format.. så jag försöker konvertera med winff, men får ett felmeddelande.. någon som kan hjälpa mig
<fr33r1d3> Vad är det i för format, och till vilket format vill du ha det?
<recharge> det är i .kdenlive och jag vill ha det så att det funkar på youtube
<recharge> typ mov, avi, mpeg4 eller något
<fr33r1d3> har ingen koll på kdenlive själv, men kan du inte exportera det därifrån till något annat format?
<recharge> vet inte.. jag är rätt ny på kdenlive om man säger så..
<recharge> eller om ni kan tipsa mig om något annat lättskött program att göra klipp i?
<deekeft> någon som har lekt på drbd i ubuntu?
<HeMan> deekeft: jo
<HeMan> deekeft: men det var ett tag sedan
<deekeft> HeMan: ok, jag har hållt på med fedora och dom använder inte crm överhuvudtaget längre utan kör med pcs
<deekeft> och skolans labbar går ut på crm. så jag får börja om med ubuntu känns det som :/
<deekeft> crm (DEPRECATED)
<HeMan> deekeft: jag "fuskade" och körde utan klusterstöd
<deekeft> hehe ok
<tiina> hejsan alla snubbar
<tiina> ingen här idag?
<tiina> Jag skulle behöva veta om jag bränner i brasero windows ulitmate avbildning kan jag använda den sedan i min windows dator?
<einand> tiina: ja
<tiina> alltså i Brasero i Ubuntu
<tiina> så iso filer jag bränner här i ubuntu som nu windows ultimate avbild kan användas att uppgradera min windows 7 med sedan
<tiina> einand TACK :).....ha en  trevlig lördag
<deekeft> tiina: jag brukar använda xfburn.
<deekeft> oj
<deekeft> hehe
<peppis> Någon som vet något bra musik program som kan  sortera ihop album och hitta artister?
<deekeft> peppis: cmus
<deekeft> peppis: väldigt enkelt och rätt tjusigt
<fadi> hejsan
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen.
<peppis> deekeft: ingen anning vad de är
<Screedo> einand: hur går det med din laptop, kan du få det på garanti?
<deekeft> peppis: ok
<Xark_> Vilken dist passar mig som vill ha full kontroll, och får själv fixa allt man behöver?
<andol> Xark_: Ska man tolka dig ordagrant så är det LFS du är ute efter. Frågan är dock ifall du verkligen vill/behöver *full* kontroll.
<andol> Xark_: Annars kan du i princip få hur mycket kontroll du vill i vilken dist som helst, bara det att de innehåller olika mycket magi, varpå du kan få behöva gräva lite djupare för att hitta kontrollen.
<andol> Xark_: Tycker du att Ubuntu är för magiskt kan du ju alltid titta på Arch, som börjat få hyfsat momentum nuförtiden bland folk som vill peta lite mer manuellt.
<Xark_> men är det man bygger från grunden? jag gillar inte när man får så förinstallerat.
<Xark_> det*
<andol> Xark_: LFS är väl det som är mest från grunden, vad gäller andra distar kan man i regel välja att installera mer eller mindre från grunden.
<andol> I Ubuntu är det till exempel väldans skillnad på ett chroota en debootstrap kontra att boota med en installationsskiva.
 * peyam rekommenderar all att läsa http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
<Xavk> andol: är arch linux som slackware?
<deekeft> nej
<deekeft> det som är mest likt för tillfället är väl fedora typ
<peyam> hej
<peyam> har så tråkigt och jag e deppad
<blurk_> peyam, låter inte bra? kolla på ngn kul film? :)
<peyam> blurk_: jag borde pluga men e för seg
<peppis_> Hrj
<peppis_> Hej
<blurk_> halloj
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-12
<Screedo> god morgon
<lag^> morrn
<Screedo> latt väl med lag^?
<peppis> Morn
<Screedo> peppis: god morgon
<peppis> Screedo: hur är det?
<Screedo> peppis: det är bra här, hur är det själv?
<peppis> Screedo: trött
 * Screedo beställde precis ett gäng hårddiskar från cdon
<sealander> Hallå? :)
<fr33r1d3> hej.
<Nakv> att det står -current på en distro, betyder det då att är unstable eller bleeding edge?
<sealander> Vad rekommenderas ifall ska installera Ubuntu server, 12.04 eller 13.04?
<sealander> Tanken med servern är att jag försöka bygga upp nån vpn tunnel så jag kommer åt filerna i min windows/ubuntu-laptop.
<sealander> väldigt ny när det gäller ubuntu. hållt på lite md linux förut
<sealander> tack! :)
<andol> sealander: Ubuntu 12.04 stöds med säkerhetsuppdateringar i ytterligare fyra år från nu. Ubuntu 13.04 däremot har bara nio-månaders sådant stöd.
<andol> sealander: Vill du alltså sätta upp något som du sen inte behöver bry dig om alltför mycket så är helt klart 12.04 att satsa på.
<andol> sealander: För det det låter som att du ska använda servern till så tror jag heller inte att Ubuntu 13.04 har så mycket relevanta nyare paket, så på det hela taget är det nog 12.04 du vill ha.
<sealander> andol, ok tack. då kör jag på 12.04. :)
<sealander> Vad är viktigt att tänka på när ska installera Server. Är det bra att satsa på open SSH och DNS server?
<sealander> tänkte man installerar så lite så möjligt och sen när jag väl behöver installera nåt så kan man väl ändå göra det i efterhand?
<andol> sealander: I sådant fall kan du gott nöja dig med openssh nu.
<andol> sealander: Utöver att installera enskilda paket så kan du även få upp de där "rollerna" i efterhand genom att köra tasksel.
<sealander> andol, ok. Men säg att jag kommer jobba mest med min laptop som jag har windows på och vill kunna jobba med filerna som jag har på servern idag. Behöver jag då även installera Samba server?
<andol> sealander: Jo, en variant är att installera samba, och komma åt servern som en vanlig Windows-utdelning. Alternativ två är att installera något i stil med Expandrive på Windows-laptopen, och sen montera en enhetsbokstav över SFTP. Då SFTP är en del utav SSH får du den vägen kryptering på köpet, och slipper VPN-biten, åtminstoe vad gäller att komma åt filer remote.
<andol> sealander: http://www.expandrive.com/expandrive
<sealander> andol, ok tank =)
<sealander> tack*
<andol> vassego
<andol> Jomentitta, en Netsplit. Undrar ifall folk roar sig med ett ddosa freenode även idag...
<andol> *mummel*
<sealander> andol, behöver jag tänka nåt på säkerheten när jag installerar server. Installera nån brandvägg eller likande?
<andol> sealander: Alltså, en brandväggs främst roll är ju att skilja på olika nätverk med olika behörighetsnivåer. Vinsten med att låta en server agera brandvägg åt sig själv är mindre uppenbar, även om det helt klart finns potentiella vinster.
<sealander> ok
<andol> sealander: Framförallt så kommer ju din server ändå bara att lyssna på de portar där du faktiskt har serverprogramvara som lyssnar på dem. Att ha en brandvägg som sen dessutom plockar portar som ändå är otillgängliga ger inte per automatik någon extra vinst.
<andol> sealander: Det sagt så finns det ändå ett par potentiella poänger, säg att du installerar/startar en servertjänst utan att riktigt ha tänkt dig för så har du ju då dina brandväggsregler som en extra buffer där du då även måste göra tjänsten tillgänglig.
<andol> Sen finns det ju även fall då du kanske vill begränsa tillgång till vissa tjänster från enbart specifika ip-adresser, och kan du då inte göra den inställningen i serverprogramvaran kan du ju då lösa det med brandväggsregler ovanpå.
<andol> sealander: Fast viktigaste säkerhetsrådet är nog nästan att inte göra servertjänster tillgängliga utan att ha koll på ungefär hur de fungerar, att du har konfigurerat dem vettigt, etc. I de fall du har lösenordsautentsiering är det förstsås viktigt att ha starka lösenord.
<sealander> andol, ok tack. får ta en sak i taget känner jag :) läsa på lite mer i guess.
<andol> (I fallet openssh är det däremot ofta fördelaktigt att helt skippa lösenorden, och istället använda ssh-nyckelar för inloggningen)
<andol> På https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ finns det en del bra läsning.
<Screedo> Någon som kan rekommendera en bra bok om vlan, vill lära mig mer om detta.
<andol> Screedo: Utan att ha någon specifikt boktips så gissar jag att du snarare är ute efter en mer generell bok om nätverkande än bara specifikt om vlan?
 * andol tittar lite i riktning åt bamsefar och Nafallo, vilka ju faktiskt sysslar med nät på riktigt...
<bamsefar> Va?
<andol> bamsefar: see Screedos fråga några rader upptill.
<Screedo> jadu bra fråga, visst kan man nätverk lite här och där, har fått ett par layer 3 switchar så vill ju labba lite, så tänkte lära mig mer om vlan och trunking.
<bamsefar> Uhm, jadu
<Screedo> googlar man på vlan och trunking så är allt cisco och en uppsjö av det så svårt att veta riktigt var man ska börja. visst kan jag en del om nätverk, men jag är säkert bara i kanten och skrapar med mitt kunnande av vad men egentligen kan om nätverk.
<Screedo> om = med.
<bamsefar> Vad har du för burkar att labba med?
<Screedo> 2st D-Linkk DGS 3324SR
<bamsefar> Okej
<Screedo> D-Link*
<sealander> Behöver jag tänka på nåt ifall jag har en server med 2st hdd som speglar varandra idag. (Installerat windows server 2008 på den). Tänkte ersätta hela med ubuntu server 12.04
<blurk_> det finns inget sätt att enkelt kryptera en katalog i linux va? Typ, allra hellst via ett gui? Jag behöver inte komma åt katalogen så ofta, så gör inget om det görs via terminal egentligen..
<Screedo> fungerar inte truecrypt?
<Screedo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<blurk_> ah, tack.  hittade precis ngt som kallas seahorse,  ska läsa om båda.
<Screedo> gör så, lycka till
<andol> Tja, TrueCrypt är ju hela filsystem.
<blurk_> märkte det precis,
<andol> blurk_: Vill du bara ha en katalog krypterade så är nästan encfs lättast, och för en gui-applet så finns cryptkeeper att lägga ovanpå.
<andol> Ja, räcker då alltså att installera cryptkeeper, så sköter den encfs åt dig.
<andol> Den potentiella nackdelen med encfs är dock att den under ytan bara krypterar (och döper om) varje fil invididuellt, varpå det därmed är möjligt att även utan dekrypteringen kunna se antal filer, hur stora filerna är, etc
<Screedo> andol: menar du att truecrypt för Linux kan du bara kryptera hela diskar och inte mappar eller att den guiden jag länkade till bara handlade om att kryptera en hel disk?
<blurk_> andol, tack för hjälpen.  Det är egentligen inte så *jättenoga*.  Det är så att jag träffat en ny tjej, som jag verkligen diggar..  och så, är jag inte så sugen på att slänga gamla bilder på mitt ex. Jag kanske är dum, men jag vill behålla dem som minnen ändå. Tar emot att slänga dem,  men jag vill inte heller ha dem tillgängliga.  Har ingen lust att spara dem på skiva, för tja..  då försvinner dem garanterat. :)
<andol> Screedo: Sa inget om hela diskar. Däremot så är jag fortfarande rätt säker på att TrueCrypt operar på blockenheter och därmed filsystem.
<Screedo> ahh, ok
<andol> blurk_: Tror inte att du behöver rättfärdiga dig här :-) Hursom, "rätt" lösning är väl egentligen att ha separata användarkonton med separata inloggningar, men vill du slippa det så är väl en krypterad katalog en rätt bra kompromiss.
<blurk_> andol, då känns kryptering smidigare.
<andol> blurk_: Jo, handlar helt om vilken nivå av separaring man vill/behöver ha. Med separata inloggning så skyddar man ju då till exempel även sin webbläsare och alla inloggningar den kan tänkas ha aktivt (mailen, facebook, etc).
<andol> Fast som sagt, beror ju helt på situation och sådär
<Chvk> Vad är det närmaste man kan komma till LFS? arch linux, slackware eller?
<deekeft> crux
<deekeft> funtoo
<deekeft> gentoo
<Chvk> är speed och säkerhet viktigt?
<andol> Hur långt är ett snöre?
<Chvk> så långt man gör den :)
<Screedo> lol
<andol> Philip5: Levlar ner? :P
<Philip5> jajamen, föryngrar mig
<morten77> hejhej
<morten77> nån som kan rekomendera en mod-spelare? jag laddade hem ett mod arkiv med låtar gjorda 2012 och de är i formaten AHX IT MED MO3 MOD OCT S3M XM så nån som vet en musikspelare som klarar alla? vlc kan bara spela några av formaten
<morten77> helst alltså en spelare bara, inte ett program för att göra egna låtar med.
<Philip5> tror vlc kan spela flera om man bygger med stöd för det men att det är tveksamheter kring licenser för vissa att de inte byggs med stöd som standard
<morten77> aha
<morten77> det är sånnt som stör förståss.... men jag är tveksam om jag klarar av att kompilera vlc själv. jag brukar alltid misslyckas på nått vis när jag försöker ladda hem och kompilera nått
<Screedo> bamsefar: hört talas om GNS3?
<morten77> nope. aldrig hört talas om.
<Philip5> mööö, det är något på mitt system som frossar i sig cpu-resurser
<Philip5> tror det är firefox
<morten77> "graphical network simulator to design network topologies" låter väldig skojs :)
<morten77> ja mycket möjligt. firefox kan glatt tugga i sig allt din dator har att bjuda på om du besöker rätt (fel) websida ;-)
<Philip5> nä det är xorg som frossar.... vad tusan nu då
<Philip5> skumt. efter omstart så är xorg som vanligt igen. undrar vad det är som löper amok och snor resurser via xorg
<blurk_> Philip5, grafikkortets drivrutin som ballat?
<Philip5> skulle inte förvåna mig
<peyam> vad e problemet
<bamsefar> Screedo: Japp
<Screedo> bamsefar: rekommenderar du det? för mig i nybörjarnivån.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Det är bara ett verktyg för att emulera routrar.
<peyam> Screedo: vad e problemet?
<Screedo> bamsefar: jo, men jag tänkte att leka med för att lära.
<Screedo> peyam: jag vill lära mig mer on nätverk, vlan etc.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Du får lista ut vad du vill göra, men det är ju generellt enklare att köra GNS än att få tag på riktiga burkar.
<peyam> Screedo: wikipedia
<Screedo> bamsefar: jo, var lite så jag tänkte, frågan är bara dokumentation, skulle vilja få tag på någon typ av övningar etc.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Det finns väl säkert massvis av ccna-övningar t.ex.
<Screedo> bamsefar: det gör det säkert. ska fibbla runt lite och se.
<Screedo> bamsefar: OK om man skulle ha någon fråga och skicka pm?
<bamsefar> För att lära dig vlan behöver du dock switchar, inte routrar.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Säkert.
<bamsefar> Fråga här i kanalen annars, så kan fler svara.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> bamsefar: GNS3 har routrar och switchar.
<bamsefar> Really?
<bamsefar> Det tror jag inte.
<Screedo> "GNS3 is an open source software that simulate complex networks while being as close as possible from the way real networks perform, all of this without having dedicated network hardware such as routers and switches."
<bamsefar> GNS3 is a excellent platform to emulate Cisco routers, however the emulation of Cisco Catalyst switches is not supported due to the impossibility to emulate ASIC processors used in those devices
<Screedo> var läser du det? jag kopierde mitt från deras sida.
<bamsefar> http://www.gns3.net/articles/ccie-routing-switching-lab/introduction/
<Screedo> http://www.gns3.net/
<bamsefar> Du kan köra typ kanske en switchmodul i en router eller så.
<bamsefar> Men ingen riktig switch.
<Screedo> återstår att se. :) bättre än inget ssamt jag kan klydda till det i emulatorn och inte på mina egna switchar.
<Philip5> så där... testar nyare drivisar från nvidia så får vi se om de var boven som kidnappar xorg och cpu
<deekeft> jag älskar intel
<deekeft> :D
<nfsk> would anyone know by chance what company supplies ferric chloride (to use in PCB building) in Sweden? I tried Elfa and Farnell but they don't supply any acid
<peyam> jek
<peyam> hej
 * peyam rekommenderar http://kurdan.se
<senate> o_O
<Chvx> ar uefi en ersattare till bios?
<Dynamit> Desvärre så är det de ja
<Chvx> ar det nagonting att ha? eller ar det sa att jag har det pa min dator, kunde ju boota med uefi
<einand_> Chvx: ja som tur är
<einand_> uefi är ibland det bästa som hänt på länge
<Dynamit> einand_: uefi suger ***** enligt mig
<Dynamit> fn bios är fn inte något som man ska något jäkla GUI i
<einand_> tur att den inte har det då
<Dynamit> jasså vad kallar du muspekare och skit då?
<einand_> går att ha samma "gui" för bios som uefi
<einand_> det är ju inte uefi teknikens fel
<einand_> men nu skall jag glo på film
<Chvx> forstor inte riktigt vad det ar, har bara hort att det ska skydda mot nagot
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-05
<peyam> Salam
<peyam> asså suspend skiten är verkligen jobbig
<peyam> den vill inte jobba
<K350> Jag har använt ett jättebra bash script som använder curl för google translate. Nu har google ändrat sin sida och scriptet fungerar inte längre. Det var jättepraktiskt för mgi som synskadad. Någon som är bra på curl och regexp som kanske kan fixa till scriptet?
<Barre> andol: så, nu har jag lyckats göra en generell klass som som än så länge installerar alla default paket som skall vara installerade samt installerar autherized_keys. all config liger i hiera \o/
<Barre> andol: klassen blev tilslut enbart två rader :) (än så länge)
<andol> Barre: Nice!
<Barre> mm... det går undan när man så sakta börjar förstå.. nästa steg är väl virtuella resurser så jag slipper riskera krocka med olika typer av resurser
<andol> Att förstå är fina grejjor :)
<Barre> mm. det är sant. fick ändra lite i hiera konfigurationen för att få mina loopkups att fungera som förväntat.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Växternas planet, del 1 av 3" SVT2 18:00-18:55. mammutträdet, vov! (repris från 2012, repris tis,lör)
<itmannen> GPG-fel: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D99
<itmannen> Vad är nu detta?
<andol> itmannen: Nyligen inlagt paketförråd?
<itmannen> Nja. Det kan jag inte påstå
<itmannen> Det kommer en hel hög av detta
<itmannen> Ingen katastrof iof
<Philip5> itmannen: du kan ju alltid lägga till nyckeln om du litar på källan
<itmannen> Jo jag vet det. Och har så utfört
<Philip5> toppen
<itmannen> :)
<DrGrov> God vacker vårkväll åt Er allihopa! =)
<ComviqHelpty> någon som kan hjälpa mig sätta upp comviq surf på min BT 5 Gnome
<ComviqHelpty> kan betala 0.05 BTC som tack för hjälpen
<David-A> ComviqHelpty: har ingen aning, men för de som inte orkat googla, BT = BackTrack Linux som är baserad på Ubuntu
<ComviqHelpty> altså borde vara exakt samma sak om någon fått igång de på "vanlig" ubuntu
<ComviqHelpty> handlar om att kunna använda usb_modeswitch på rätt inställningar för comviq
<David-A> ComviqHelpty: jag vet inte om comviq har egna drivrutinr, men om inte, har du provat att ansluta med NetworkManager?
<ComviqHelpty> den hittar inte modemet som den ska
<ComviqHelpty> måste tydligen vad jag läst ställa in produkt & vendor ID rätt
<ComviqHelpty> sover alla ? ^^
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-06
<ComviqHelpty> Någon som kan hjälpa mig mot btc?
<huttan> ComviqHelpty: hur många ??
<Linda^> btc låte som en sjukdom .o
<huttan> ComviqHelpty: om du ska leka i bt kanske det är en bra övning och lära sig komma online dock :p
<huttan> Linda^: tbc kanske?? :)
<Linda^> huttan: Ja, det också :P
<huttan> inge kul vid irc med brutet finger :(
<huttan> bbl
<ComviqHelpty> erbjuder 0.05 btc för å få igång min 3g sticka på BT eller Kali
<ComviqHelpty> huttan: all ära att lära sig men suttit me detta i två dagar
<ComviqHelpty> får inte till det alls
<Comviqhelpty> huttan kvar?
<Comviqhelpty> blev något fel me min browser ^^
<David-A> Comviqhelpty: det finns en liten chans att nån här kan comviq surf, men fick du inte svar mellan kl 01 och 03 kanske hen sover, och chansen ännu mindre att få svar mellan kl 03 och 05.
<David-A> Comviqhelpty: för rejälare frågor o svar kan du prova hjälp-forumen på ubuntu-se.org , då behöver den som frågar o den som svarar vara vakna samtidigt
<David-A> inte (ska det vara nånstans)
<Linda^> huttan: Varför har du brutit ditt finger?
<Linda^> Jaha, btc = bitcoins va?
 * Linda^ lär sig
<morbidlyobese> Comviqhelpty: Skulle hjälpt om jag kunde.
<Comviqhelpty> Jävla stökigt de ska va med virtualbox
<morbidlyobese> Datorer i allmänhet är en enda lång serie av extremt osannolika problem som måste lösas, i min erfarenhet.
<morbidlyobese> Och då är jag ändå en "nörd utan liv".
<morbidlyobese> Jag fattar inte hur "vanliga" människor klarar av att få något alls gjort.
<morbidlyobese> Min gissning är att de "anpassar sig" till att saker funkar halvdant.
<Comviqhelpty> hehe antagligen
<Comviqhelpty> hoppas någon mega nörd vaknar å hjälper mig
<huttan> Linda^: spelade fotboll med mina småsyskon
<huttan> Comviqhelpty: lite ... men kan inte skriva speciellt fort
<Comviqhelpty> huttan orkar du hjälpa mig? :)
<Comviqhelpty> har strul att få igång comviq surf på Kali/ubuntu/backtrack
<huttan> Comviqhelpty: via usb grej?
<Comviqhelpty> ja usb dong
<huttan> sån sticka
<huttan> aa
<Comviqhelpty> vet inte hur man använder usb_modeswitch riktigt
<Comviqhelpty> fattat jag måste ställa om product idn på något sätt
<huttan> Comviqhelpty: detekterar ubuntu stickan?
<Comviqhelpty> ja
<Comviqhelpty> sec
<KaliComviq> so e po vm maskinen nu
<KaliComviq> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021 VirtualBox USB Tablet Bus 001 Device 003: ID 19d2:1225 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<KaliComviq> ID 19d2:1225 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<KaliComviq> den sista 'r den
<KaliComviq> men nastan 100 po att 1225 ska va 0031
<KaliComviq> men vet inte hur jag ska modeswitcha de
<huttan> KaliComviq: vad heter modellen exakt?
<huttan> KaliComviq: Har du testat lägga till den i "Nätverksanslutningar" ?
<KaliComviq> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 19d2:1225 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<KaliComviq> japp laggt till den d'r men funkat inte
<huttan> KaliComviq: om du redigerar den, vad har du under "APN"?
<KaliComviq> *99#
<KaliComviq> data.comviq.se
<KaliComviq> sry data.comviq.se
<huttan> ok
<huttan> det andra var nummer antar jag
<KaliComviq> jupp
<huttan> KaliComviq: Är den använd innan, så du vet den fungerar ok?
<KaliComviq> po windows ja
<KaliComviq> men ej linux
<huttan> ok
<Linda^> huttan: klantigt av dig :P
<Comviqhelpty> Där huttan?
<huttan> KaliComviq: googlar lite
<huttan> Comviqhelpty: http://ghostofubuntu.blogspot.se/2012/08/how-to-use-usb-modem-in-ubuntu.html
<huttan> testat göra som den ?
<Comviqhelpty> ja
<Comviqhelpty> jag har testat nog varenda länk och tråd som finns på nätet
<huttan> inget hände ?
<Comviqhelpty> jag provar göra en nu
<Comviqhelpty> men nu tror jag VMen låste sig
<Comviqhelpty> efter jag ändrat rule och rebootat
<Comviqhelpty> tror jag får gå köpa en telenor sticka
<Comviqhelpty> detta blev jävligt meckigt
<huttan> Comviqhelpty: dog den?
<Comviqhelpty> ja¨
<Comviqhelpty> OS startar inte riktigt nu
<Comviqhelpty> den fastnar
<huttan> på vad?
<huttan> Comviqhelpty: måste sova snart, men om den inte bootar så starta i felsäkert, remounta / som rw o ta bort regeln du skapade
<Comviqhelpty> tog bort den nyss
<Comviqhelpty> gjorde precis det
<Comviqhelpty> då startade den igen som tur är
<Comviqhelpty> how can i disable local networking ? (showing other pcs in same network on a Kali OS)
<morbidlyobese> Hett tips: köp ingen Raspberry Pi.
<morbidlyobese> De suger.
<morbidlyobese> Köpte en för att ha som HTPC.
<morbidlyobese> Klarar inte slumpmässiga 1080p-klipp.
<morbidlyobese> Inte ens stora filer, utan bara 50 MB.
<morbidlyobese> Ljudet laggar efter.
<larsemil> morbidlyobese: jag har kört min länge och funkar fint
 * Barre har inte heller upplevt nått problem med rPi
<Barre> men visst finns det tekniekst bättre plattformar för HTPC än rPi
<bamsefar> Du skojar!
<morbidlyobese> larsemil: Kör du 1080p-filmer då?
<einand> morbidlyobese: vilken codec?
<einand> och hur vad är bitraten, tänk på att RPI inte kan läsa mer än typ 5MBs
<einand> så även om den klarar av att avkoda 1080p, i teorin, så klarar inte hårdvaran av att läsa in filmen
<morbidlyobese> Ja, alltså, videon funkar, men ljudet laggar efter.
<morbidlyobese> Bara på Pi:n. Inte på megadatorn.
<morbidlyobese> einand: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tff6hinx
<einand> morbidlyobese: vanligt problem
<einand> morbidlyobese: gillar den informationen, vad använde du för mjukvara för det?
<einand> morbidlyobese: Min teori, och helt vilda spekulationer, är att ljudet släpar efter för att du videon är 1080@60p, har för mig rpi bara orkar med 1080@30p
<morbidlyobese> Media Player Classic Home Cinema.
<morbidlyobese> Finns dock tyvärr bara för Windows. Har alltid ogillat VLC, men den har fördelen att den funkar "överallt".
<morbidlyobese> MPC[-HC] är dock tusen gånger bättre på de flesta sätt.
<morbidlyobese> Hmm... 30 FPS...
<einand> morbidlyobese: testa och jämför
<morbidlyobese> Har inte kvar projektfilen (jag gjorde klippet), men antar att jag kan importera och sedan exportera i 30 FPS.
<morbidlyobese> Dock stör jag mig på att man alltid förlorar lite kvalitet när man gör sådant.
<morbidlyobese> einand: Väldigt konstigt. När jag konverterade till 30 FPS blev filstorleken lite *större*.
<einand> morbidlyobese: du gjorde garanterat fel
<einand> säkert högre bitrate på den
<morbidlyobese> Samma inställningar som originalet, fast 30 FPS istället för 60 FPS.
<einand> ok
<morbidlyobese> einand: Dock verkar det fungera på Pi:n nu.
<morbidlyobese> I sunk-30 FPS.
<einand> du hade inte behövt mera än 30fps om skärmarna byggt på en vettigare teknik
<morbidlyobese> Verkar vara stora skillnader mellan dator- och TV-skärmar, även idag med HDMI.
<morbidlyobese> Fast jag kör i.o.f.s. inte HDMI till datorn.
<morbidlyobese> Utan DVI eller något.
<morbidlyobese> Ingen skillnad i kvalitet i alla fall.
<morbidlyobese> Men HDMI har väl även ljud, som passar för TV.
<morbidlyobese> Dock vore det vansinne att köra VGA-porten idag.
<morbidlyobese> DisplayPort tror jag mest är en "HDMI utan massa licenser".
<einand> VGA har väl fördelen med prestandan
<einand> fast sämre bild
<morbidlyobese> einand: Vadå prestandan?
<morbidlyobese> einand: Nu får du verkligen förklara dig.
<morbidlyobese> VGA är ju analogt, för övrigt.
<einand> går att pumpa över mycket mera information över en vga kabel, då kvaliten inte spelar någon större roll
<morbidlyobese> Varför skulle man vilja göra det?
<morbidlyobese> Fattar inte vad du menar.
<morbidlyobese> Du menar att använda kabeln för något annat än att visa bild?
<einand> morbidlyobese: du har aldrig funderat på varför dualkort, men både vga och hdmi klarar av nästan 2x upplösning på vga porten?
<morbidlyobese> einand: Eh... aldrig reflekterat över det, eller kännt till det.
<morbidlyobese> Förstår inte vad poängen är?
<morbidlyobese> De kan ju inte ha högre upplösning.
<einand> kan inte ha?
<morbidlyobese> ...
<einand> realubot: hej
<maxjezy> herregudarna i helvetet vilken popup jag fick precis, anklagades för porrsurfande av värsta sorten och popuppen gick inte stänga ner, nu har jag 48 timmar på mig att betala 1000 kr annars är jag stekt.
<maxjezy> ukash eller annan knarkvaluta ska de ha med.
<einand> maxjezy: sluta porrsurfa
<maxjezy> einand: ska försöka :)
<einand> maxjezy: hur gjorde du, vilken sida surfa du in på och fick det där?
<Comviqhelpty> någon som kan  ställa in min 3g comviq sticka på Kali
<Comviqhelpty> kan tänka mig betala 0.2 BTC för någon som gör allt jobb, för jag har försökt nu i 40 timmar ca
<einand> vad är det?
<Comviqhelpty> vad är vad?
<maxjezy> vad är Kali?
<Comviqhelpty> är en distro med ubuntu i grund
<degn> så du ska surfa med stickan eller?
<Comviqhelpty> ja, hemskt gärna
<degn> har du följt någon guide och inte lyckats eller?
<Comviqhelpty> men den känner inte riktigt av de
<einand> Comviqhelpty: vart i göteborg befinner du dig?
<Comviqhelpty> provat 40 st guider
<Comviqhelpty> einand: rätt centralt hurså?
<degn> så 1h per guide :)
<Comviqhelpty> typ ^^
<einand> tänkte att jag bor i göteborg med, så chansa om du var i närheten
<Comviqhelpty> typ vid liseberg :)
<einand> för långt för mig tyvär
<Barre> vad är det för sticka?
<degn> mötesplats: heaven 23 och en räkmacka
<Comviqhelpty> teamviewer finns ju om du vet hur man fixar detta
<Comviqhelpty> det är en Comviq Surf sticka
<Comviqhelpty> ZTE MF 190 HSUPA chipset
<realubot> einand: Hej?
<Comviqhelpty> skickar 0.20 BTC om någon får igång detta :( är riktigt tråkigt å jobbigt å tänka på den ens
<Barre> vad säger usb-devices när du har stickan instucken?
<Comviqhelpty> vad menar du vad säger den?
<Comviqhelpty> lsusb visar den
<Comviqhelpty> men network manager hittar den inte
<maxjezy> Comviqhelpty installera usb-modeswitch
<Comviqhelpty> redan gjort
<Comviqhelpty> provat massa inställningar de verkar inte vilja riktigt
<Comviqhelpty> men det SKA funka, och har köpt 2 st så är inget fel på stickan heller
<Barre> kör en lsmod, en lsusb samt usd-devices och klistra in resultatet på pastebin, klistra sen in URL:en här
<ComviqKali> http://pastebin.com/keniMiNh
<Comviqhelpty> sådär
<Barre> mm.. den kör usb-storage som driver, som maxjezy säger. ändra till modem-mode
<ComviqKali> hur?
<ComviqKali> jag har redan modeswitch installerat och kort den foljde en guide
<Comviqhelpty> ?
<Barre> sorry, jobbar också :)
<Barre> jo, men vilken guide har du kört? finns 19d2:1403 med ens med i usb_modeswitch configPack? (en riktig fråga, för jag vet inte :))
<ComviqKali> jag har kort massor jag tog en siffra som inte va 1403 men den blev 1403 ando av nagon anledning
<ComviqKali> http://www.of-networks.co.uk/sites/www.of-networks.co.uk/files/scripts/movistar-es-zte-mf190-usb_modeswitch.d.19d2.0149.txt
<ComviqKali> den har tog jag o kopierade
<ComviqKali> men outputen blev 1403 av nogon javla anledning
<ComviqKali> gjorde precis om den med 0031 och det blev igen ando 1403
<maxjezy> Comviqhelpty, jag ska se om jag hittar mitt comviq modem och kan kolla lite
<ComviqKali> crash ^^
<ComviqKali> får inte till de helt enkelt
<ComviqKali> får köpa en telia sticka
<maxjezy> ComviqKali: det är bättre att köpa en androidtelefon och dela wifi från
<maxjezy> om du har wifi på din dator
<ComviqKali> har sticka men lika svårt få igång vlan stickan på ubuntu tbh
<maxjezy> ah, därför man kör windows :)
<maxjezy> jag hittar inte mina stickor
<ComviqKali> :<
<maxjezy> ComviqKali när du kör nautilus ser du din sticka som en CD?
<ComviqKali> nej den mountar inte längre
<ComviqKali> förut gjorde den de
<ComviqKali> vet inte vad jag gjort men nu får jag meddelande den inte mountas
<ComviqKali> nu vägrar modeswitch fungera, enheten ejectas från virtualbox
<ComviqKali> och sen när den är tillbaka får jag fail om modeswitch
<ComviqKali> har teamviewer uppe om någon har nån minut över ^^
<maxjezy> tycker det alltid var så mycket strul med usbstickor i ubuntu
<maxjezy> förlorade en pokerturnering som jag kunde blivit riktigt rik på pga ubuntu en gång
<ComviqKali> ^^
<ComviqKali> hur kan de va ubuntus fel ? :O
<ComviqKali> att du inte kunde folda ESS KNECKT
<maxjezy> tappade connection och kom inte online på typ 2 timmar
<maxjezy> så den folda allt och mina pengar tog slut
<ComviqKali> säkert ddosad
<maxjezy> det var längesedan och det var säkert mest tele2's fel men.
<maxjezy> Philip5 du lever?
<maxjezy> inte sett dig online på typ en vecka
<Philip5> maxjezy, jag har varit här
<Philip5> maxjezy, idlat i den här kanalen och snackat paket med Flygisoft i den andra ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har inte varit online mycket den senaste veckan  så
<maxjezy> kan bero på det
<maxjezy> trodde ni hade gett upp irc bådatvå
<Philip5> då är felet ditt :P
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> fast just nu känner jag mig lite naughty och syndar
 * Philip5 kör win7 och känner mig förvirrad
<maxjezy> windows?
<Philip5> jupp
<maxjezy> sexy-time!
<Philip5> behövde photoshop för lite grejs
<maxjezy> jasså, så nu är du hunk på din senaste nuna online?
<Philip5> alltid hunk
<maxjezy> jag har börjat träna ordentligt så snart är jag i toppform
<Philip5> är det inför beach 2014?
<maxjezy> näe, hösten tänkte jag nog
<maxjezy> planerar på att dra utomlands då så
<einand> jag är hunk 20645
<einand> det är årtalet efter
<Philip5> kör hunk-non-stop istället
<maxjezy> bra titel på en låt det där
<maxjezy> hunk non stop
<maxjezy> någon som lirar cs:go?
<christoffer> maxjezy, väntar på linux varianten
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johelish> Sitter med ett Logitech Dinovo men får inte liv i det.. Blir tokig
<Philip5> johelish, har du lagt till den som en ny hci-regel? verkar ju behövas
<johelish> ja
<realubot> 73 users här nu. Kurvan pekar uppåt. Är det en 14.04-effekt?
<realubot> Totalt ointressant fråga förstår. Men vad gör man inte för att få igång lite snack i kanalen?
<realubot> *förstås
<realubot> Stjärntangenten (den som nästan heter som en seriefigur) fungerar trögt på mitt tgb. Jag måste trycka extra hårt och ibland flera gånger för att få till en *.
<realubot> einand: Jag är så jävla dum i huvudet att jag blandar ihop asterisk (*) med Asterix.
<realubot> einand: Vad skulle du ha gjort åt det om du var i min situation?
<einand> realubot: ta livet av mig
<realubot> einand: Är det så illa?
<einand> misstag är inte acceptabelt i min värld
 * realubot spelar Kingston Town med UB40 på högsta volym: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBfSu4nGDfk
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker det är mänskligt att fela.
 * realubot funderar på hur många gram cannabis som har gått åt per reggea-hitlåt.
<realubot> itmannen: swecarp Jag köpte naturgodis för 99 kr/kg. Jag blandade rostade och saltade chashewnötter, cashewnötter doppade i yogurt och chassewnötter doppade i chocklad. Det smakar gott i början med efter ett tag blir man nästan lite illamående. Det är lite samma känsla som när man äter för mycket lösgodis.
 * realubot konstaterar att IRC fungerar lika bra som Twitter för meningslösa vardagsmeddelanden.
<realubot> Öppen fråga till kanalen: Är "I got you babe" UB40s bästa låt?
<andol> realubot: Varför använder du inte twitter då?
<realubot> andol: Man har garanterat followers om man IRC:ar. Twitter är mer osäkert.
<andol> realubot: Å andra sida, de som följer dig på twitter vill höra det du kläcker ur dig?
<realubot> andol: Det bryr mig inte så mycket om ifall mina followers vill läsa mina tweets eller inte. Det viktiga är att de läser det jag skriver.
<realubot> Finns det några bra dokumentärkanal, typ Natflix men bara för dokumentärer (och ev. Hollywood-filmer)?
<realubot> Det är ju bedrövligt att man måste leta runt som en dåre på Netflix webbsida för att se vilka program/kanaler de streamar.
<realubot> Och Netflix ska vara nr. 1 när det kommer till laglig streaming ...
<realubot> Hur tänker de när de säljer streaming-TV för 79 kr/månad utan att det går att få reda på utbudet?
<realubot> Jävla streamingamatörer.
<itmannen> Suck. Jag börjar bli för gammal. Det står helt still i skallen hur jag konfade min hostbay så min BNC funkar som den ska göra.
<morbidlyobese> itmannen: Jag har ingen aning om vad du just sade.
<itmannen> Det är en sk bouncer
<itmannen> Jag funderar på vad det skulle vara för fördel att ha en egen vhost istället för denn som levereras med bnc
<ComviqKali> Någon som kan fixa mitt mobila surf till ubuntu? Får inte igång 3G
<peyam> vore intressant oveta
<ComviqKali> betalar 0.10 btc till den som fixar de
<peyam> Suspend funktionen fugerar fortfarande inte
<peyam> det är inte lite irriterande
<peyam> Ska röka
<itmannen> Host
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-07
<ComviqKali> ingen som är sugen på hjälpa mig?
<Linda^> Såhär dags. tror de flesta sover :)
<itmannen> Orkar inte
<David-A> ComviqKali: jag hittar inte din fråga i http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/. jag tror du har bättre chans i ett forum, där den som frågar o den som svarar inte behöver vara vakna samtidigt.
<ComviqKali> jag orkar inte med forum inlägg, frågar ibland spontant här istället
<ComviqKali> mer interaktiv om jag hittar någon som kan ^^
<ComviqKali> men tack för tipset
<peyam> realubot, David-A om jag ska idla på irc, kan jag stänga av datorn ändå?
<Linda^> wat
<Linda^> peyam: inte om du ircar lokalt :o
<peyam> ComviqKali, kollat här? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<peyam> Linda^, jaha.. hur kan jag irc'a globalt då?
<Linda^> peyam: Ptja, om du har ett shellkonto exempelvis och ircar från det :P
<Linda^> dvs, ett konto på en server som inte bor hos dig.
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> nää
<peyam> sånt har jag inte
<Linda^> Då dör ircen änr du stänger av datorn :)
<peyam> jag kan ju ssha till skolan men då stängs ssh av om jag stänger av datorn
<ComviqKali> grym länk peyam, alltid varit lite osäker på produkt id
<Linda^> peyam: Du kan ssha dit, och köra screen irssi
<ComviqKali> men har problem med att modeswitcha rätt, virtualbox skickar ut enheten typ mitten av de
<Linda^> sen är det kvar nästa gång du sshar dit
<ComviqKali> å failar ibland, några gånger har ja fått till de
<peyam> Linda^, för omplicerat för 2:08
<Linda^> peyam: Det är inte ett dugg komplicerat. Kör du något i screen så är det kvar även när SSH-sessionen dör.
<realubot> peyam: Det bästa är om du kör screen på en server och attachar screen när du har på din hemdator. Då kan du vara online även när din hemdator är avstängd. Det förutsätter ju så klart att du har en server att ha screen på.
<Linda^> läs på om screen när du är klarvaken istället :)
<peyam> Linda^, realubot tack. ska göra dej imorn
<realubot> Precis som Linda sa ...
<peyam> eller idag
<realubot> peyam: Du måste ju ha en server att köra screen på.
<Linda^> Skolan! :P
<comviqkali_> har svårt modeswitcha
<morbidlyobese> Ang. screen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6uP6-sYg1E
<morbidlyobese> (Perrra-låt)
<larsemil> i en annan kanal: 08:24| @Barre| !ilovewindows
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> hahahaha
<morbidlyobese> "Snälla! Kör vår Linux-distro! Du får godis!" "Nä... vill fortsätta köra Windows XP efter 13 år."
<larsemil> elementaryos hade något bra "ladda ner och donera 10$" som standard. sen kunde man ladda ner gratis också
<larsemil> har provat nu och jag gillar det. rappt och smidigt.
<larsemil> så när nästa version kommer ska jag lätt donera.
<cHarNe2> ingen som kör tmuxx?
<cHarNe2> -x
<Barre> cHarNe2: \o
<cHarNe2> funderar på att gå över till det, använder inte scrren så mycket, och det ska ju vara bättre på deta flesta vis
<Barre> jag är nöjd med den
 * andol ser fortfarande tmux lite som hipster-versionen utav screen :)
<einand> lol
<einand> andol: bästa beskrivningen jag läst ;)
<Barre> inte konstig kommentar från en emacs user.. andol, min farmor är också rädd för ny teknik ;)
<Barre> cHarNe2: hur som helst, här har du mitt bash-script som jag kör för att starta tmux (jag gör det från ~/.bachrc) http://paste.debian.net/97912/ och min ~/.tmux.conf http://paste.debian.net/97911/
<einand> vad är den markanta skillnaden på tmux och screen?
<Barre> tmux är väl lite mer som screen-profiles, för mig var det en enklare (läs mindre svårt) att komma igång ordentligt med. Mindre uppförsbacke, en högst subjektiv uppfattning dock.
<cHarNe2> och så ska koden vara x antal 100 gånger bättre
<Barre> m.a.o. Jag fick inte screen att fungera exakt som jag ville eller förväntade mig men tmux lirade exakt som jag ville efter ett par timmar. Det kan eventuellt säga mer om mig än om screen, men det är så det var =)
<andol> Tja, vi som kör Emacs har vi ju vår egen inbyggda fönsterhanterare, och behöver inte så mycket mer från screen/tmux :)
<cHarNe2> jag kör mina "remove-emacs" i screen ;)
<cHarNe2> remote*
<Barre> andol: även sessions hantering?   .. men vad är det jag säger... självklart... emacs > <insert standard OS here>  ;)
<larsemil> det jag älskar med tmux/byobu är att själva "spara där du var sist".
<Barre> jag trodde byobu dog, körde det förut men fick intrycket att de släppte fokus på utvecklingen när Ubuntu One skulle lanseras.. nåja, trivs bra i tmux =)
<Barre> virtual split fungerar fint i tmux, har exempelvis : bind-key / command-prompt "split-window -h 'exec man %%'"
<Barre> vilket splittar en virtal split och presenterar man sidan på kommandot jag specar.. mycket praktiskt
<cHarNe2> nån som e haj på git? har gjort en branch som nu funkar, den vill jag stoppa in i master. Ska jag hoppa till master oc
<cHarNe2> h köra git merge <branch>, eller köra git merge master från min branch?
<andol> cHarNe2: Du still "stå" i den branch du vill merge till, och sen peka git merge på den branch du vill merga från.
<cHarNe2> ok, dp ska vi se
<cHarNe2> klart, det var ju lättare än vad jag trodde :P
<cHarNe2> andol: tackar så mycket :)
<andol> cHarNe2: Vänta bara till du får merge-konflikter att reda ut :P
<cHarNe2> har fått det tidigare med svn..
<cHarNe2> sånt e inte kul
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan ett "passivt" fiberoptiskt nät och ett "aktivit" fiberoptiskt nät?
<cHarNe2> det kan inte ha med redundans att göra? passive failover?
<gorgo> hihi
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag vet inte.
<Barre> realubot: jag är ingen nätguru men har för mig att i ett aktivt nät så har du komponenter som inte är optiska, exempelvis nätverksswitchar som omvanldar de optiska signalerna till elektiska och behandlar dem och skickar ut som optiska signaler igen.
<Barre> realubot: det passiva nätet saknar dessa elektriska komponenter och består av exempelvis optiska prisman ock såna magiska prylar istället
<bamsefar> Exakt.
<morbidlyobese> Fetpandsförslaget.
<morbidlyobese> Bredbandsbolaget.
<Barre> bamsefar: hade jag rätt? \o/
<bamsefar> Barre: Det hade du.
<Barre> whohoooo....
 * Barre gör en anteckning i kalendern : idag var dagen då jag hade rätt
<bamsefar> Du borde ju ha stött på lite WDM i dit SAN:ande?
<Barre> bamsefar: absulut, framförallt CWDM
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ vet du ju hur det funkar. )
<andol> Barre: Vore det ofint ifall även vi andra gjorde den anteckningen? :P
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har lite koll på hur det fungerar, framförallt så vet jag att det fungerar. men det betyder inte att jag har automagiskt har koll på alla begräpp och ordbajserier som "nätgurus" slänger sig med ;)
<Barre> andol: =)
<bamsefar> andol: :D
<Barre> andol: inte alls, borde bli en national dag
<bamsefar> Barre: Vem kallar du nätguru? ;)
<Barre> s/l d/ln/
<morbidlyobese> Automagisk... det ordet ger mig kalla kårar.
 * Barre gör en anteckning att använda sig oftare av det ordet, inte minst för att mata trollen
 * andol tycker att automagisk är ett alldeles utmärkt ord för att beskriva sådant som fungera automatiskt, men som man inte riktigt vet/bryr sig om varför det fungerar.
<realubot> Barre: Okej. Tack för förklaringen.
<Barre> för att understyka riktigt hur mycket jag bryr mig om tidigare uttalande så har jag nu skickat in ordet "automagisk" som förslag till Svenskaakademin och antagande till SAOL.
<Barre> realubot: np
<einand> jag tycker ordet automagiskt är helt perfekt ord
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automagisk
<morbidlyobese> Vad betyder det?
<morbidlyobese> Automatiskt är redan ett ord.
<morbidlyobese> Automagiskt? Låter kul en gång.
<morbidlyobese> Men efter en miljonte gången man hör det...
<andol> morbidlyobese: Som jag antydde tidigare så lägger åtminstone i automatiskt kontra. automagiskt. Verkar jag dessutom inte vara ensam om, givet länken einand postade.
<andol> Hmm, tror jag missade ett ord eller tåv där.
<andol> Lägger olika nyanser.
<morbidlyobese> Automation i allmänhet är hett.
<morbidlyobese> Jag älskar när jag kan optimera eller automatisera något jag gör ofta.
<morbidlyobese> Då känns det som att man sparar en massa tid.
<Philip5> för mig är det något med negativ klang. med inslag av blackbox. något går in och så händer något utom kontroll och något kommer ut som ska vara bra men man vet inte vad som påverkas eller hur man själv kan påverka slutresultatet
<morbidlyobese> Trodde det betydde att det känns som magi.
<morbidlyobese> Fast det egentligen bara är en serie instruktioner.
<morbidlyobese> Med tillräckligt många instruktioner blir det väl magi...
<einand> fast är inte det magi då, något händer som man inte förstår hur det händer
<Philip5> med instruktioner man förstår så är det något som görs automatiskt i min värld
<einand> Philip5: japp
<realubot> Filosofi på hög nivå i kanalen i dag.
<einand> jasså, realubot gillar inte diskutionen
<Philip5> nä han är nog automagisk av naturen
<einand> Philip5: nja, det är förstås magi att han fungerar, men om det är med automatik vet jag inte ;)
<Philip5> einand: du får passa på att fråga honom nu ;)
<einand> Alltså, seriöst, om jag beställt en produkt. Då skickar man väl leverans informationen till leveransmotagaren, och inte fakturamotagaren om de två är splittade?
<einand> realubot: hur fungerar du?
<Philip5> einand: om du frågar så där kanske han bryter ihop och behöver år av analys av professionella
<realubot> einand: Hur jag fungerar? Vad svarar man på en sådan fråga? 5?
<einand> Philip5: fast det är väl inte mitt ansvar?
<einand> realubot: ja, vem är du, hur fungerar du, varför finns du?
<realubot> einand: Frågan om varför jag finns är enkel att svara på: Jag finns därför att jag har blivit tillverkad.
<realubot> Eller "uppstått" om du föredrar det framför "tillverkad".
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Det är svårt att svara på hur jag fungerar. Det kräver ganska avancerade kunskaper om biologi.
<realubot> einand: Cellandning, energiomsättning i cellerna e.t.c.
<realubot> Komplicerat värre.
<einand> vi behöver inte gå in på bilogin, utan räcker med att försöka förstå din motivation
<einand> vad får dig att gå igenom dagarna
<realubot> einand: Den svåraste av alla frågor är nog att svara på vem jag är.
<realubot> einand: Vad som får mig att gå igenom dagarna? Överlevnadsinstinkten?
<realubot> einand: Du ställer svåra frågor i dag. Jag misstänker att det finns en förprogrammerad strävan hos människan att "gå igenom dagarna".
<realubot> Det handlar nog ytterst om mänsklighetens strävan att överleva ner på individnivå.
<einand> det tror jag med, men oftast finns det något specielt som motiverar en
<morbidlyobese> Inget är mer störigt än fanatiskt religiösa ateister.
<morbidlyobese> Jo, du hörde rätt. Religiösa ateister.
<realubot> einand: Om du menar människors ambitioner så är det nog bara som att beställa "extra ost" på pizzan. Det är inget nödvändigt utan bara någonting som vi övertygas om så till den milda grad att vi ibland förväxlar samhällets mål för våra egna mål med livet.
<morbidlyobese> D.v.s. de är fanatiskt troende i sin "sanning" om att det absolut inte finns någon gud -- d.v.s. precis samma sak som religiösa, fast tvärt om.
<morbidlyobese> Helt ovetenskapligt.
<morbidlyobese> Agnostiker är det enda vettiga.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Jag lutar mot agnosticism.
<einand> Ignostiker är det enda vettiga
<realubot> Jag misstänker att jag kommer dra mot det mer religiösa med stigande ålder.
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignosticism
<realubot> "När fan blir gammal blir han religiös." typ.
<einand> själv så tappar jag mer och mer av det religösa när jag blir äldre
<realubot> einand: Så: Vem är du? Varför lever du? Vad får dig att "gå igenom dagarna"? Hur fungerar du?
<morbidlyobese> "Ja' e' kristen så här å' grejer..."
<morbidlyobese> "Vi som inte lyckas fullt ut på jorden, kanske får det bättre i himmelen."
<morbidlyobese> 1 st. person fattar den referensen.
<einand> realubot: Jag är Ein, Jag lever för att jag föddes till denna jorden för att utföra ett syfte. Det som får mig att gå igenom dagarna är att finna detta syfte tills dess så trollar jag och utför stordåd.
<realubot> Jag tror i.o.f.s. att det kan vara en fördel att ha Ullared-Morgans kristna inställning. Jag menar för samhället är det nog farligt om man förlitar sig på högre makter men för den enskilde individen kan det nog vara bättre än att vara logisk och objektiv i sin betraktelse av livet.
<morbidlyobese> Jag har aldrig mött en person som snackar om "trolla" hit och dit som hade minsta intressanta åsikter eller någon slags speciell personlighet.
<morbidlyobese> Ej heller denne einand.
<morbidlyobese> En högst ordinär och grå typ.
<realubot> einand: Att utföra stordåd låter annar som att du redan har hittat syftet med att du föddes?
<einand> menar morbidlyobese att jag är grå, och saknar personlighet?
<realubot> einand: Det är så jag tolkar honom.
<einand> aldrig hört någon kalla mig grå innan
<realubot> einand: Se det positivt. Tänk "Gandalf den grå".
<einand> han blev ju vit sedan
<realubot> einand: Du säger att du söker syftet med ditt liv? Kan du konkretisera det där lite grann? Vad menar du med det? Hur går det till sett över ett år?
<einand> Jag söker inte syftet med livet, jag söker vägen dit
<einand> jag vet redan att jag på något sätt kommer göra något som påverkar några eller något
<realubot> Vägen till syftet till livet?
<realubot> einand: Hur kan du att du kommer att göra något som påverkar eller något?
<realubot> einand: Du kanske passerar obemärkt förbi livet som en pinne i statistiken?
<einand> fast det gör man ju inte
<realubot> Det tror jag att man gör. Man är och förblir bara en pinne i statistiken som bär upp en generation människor.
<realubot> 99,9 % av alla människor är bara betydelsefulla som en del av den stora grå massan.
<realubot> Det är nog bara en liten klick människor i varje generation som gör det där lilla extra om man bortser från betydelsen av att göra det alla andra gör i livet.
<realubot> T.ex. att skaffa barn är ju någonting som många gör och som får ses som väldigt viktigt men inte på något sätt unikt.
<realubot> Det finns 1-10 framstående forskare/ingenjörer/författare/konstnärer/filosofer per generation. Resten är bara "bös" för att snacka göteborska.
<einand> fast du behöver inte vara betydsefull för alla
<realubot> Sant. Varje människa fyller oftast en väldigt stor betydelse för sina anhöriga. Förutsatt att man har anhöriga då.
<realubot> Annars fyller man i.a.f. en stor betydelse för sig själv.
<einand> Jag vet tex, att mina kreaktioner har gett flera timmars nöje åt över 50.000 människor, och påverkat deras liv
<realubot> Jag är t.ex. en av de mest betydelsefulla människorna i hela mitt liv.
<realubot> einand: Visst. Men hur stor skillnad har du gjort egentligen? Du har knappast revolutionerat deras liv? Om du inte hade gjort det du hade gjort så hade de fått motsvarande stimulans av någon annan?
<realubot> Om jag skriver en bok och 100 000 personer i världen läser den boken så kan jag ju tycka att jag har gjort någonting för andra. Men om jag inte hade skrivit boken så hade många av de personerna sannolikt läst en annan bok och den boken hade kanske t.o.m. "varit bättre" än min.
<realubot> Så frågan är vad jag då har gjort för de här människorna egentligen?
<einand> varför skall jag revelitoinera deras liv då, för mig räcker det att påverkat
<realubot> einand: Varför är det viktigt för dig att påverka andra människors liv? Ger det dig en känsla av mening med ditt eget liv?
<realubot> einand: Du skulle ju lika gärna kunna nöja dig med att äta en korvsmörgås som att påverka andra människors liv?
<einand> om äta krovsmörgåsen gav nöje till en person, som skulle minnas det resten av sitt liv, så ja
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker det haltar lite att mäta effekten av sina anträngningar i nöje. Om jag tillverkar lösgodis och säljer det till 50 000+ människor så kommer ju de att ha ett nöje av att äta godiset men frågan är om det är ett nöje i längden eller bara för stunden? I värsta fall riskerar nöjet att bli till ohälsa och mer sorg än nöje.
<realubot> einand: Tänk om de som nyttjar dina kreationer blir förslappade och landar på minus på nöjeskontot i det långa loppet?
<einand> precis, dom kommer nog aldrig minnas godiset dom ätit
<einand> därför måste man skapa minnen
<realubot> Det stora stillasittandet lyfts ofta fram som det nya i-landsproblemet (efter fettma). Många nöjen på nätet bidrar till den här nya ohälsan. Tänk om det ligger en ohälsobomb och vilar i Facebook m.fl?
<realubot> Internet visar sig framförallt vara en enda stor fettbomb som därtill missbrukas för massövervakning?
<realubot> Internet == Fettonet.
<einand> om det är sant som du säger, så kommer evolutionen ta hand om det problemet, antagligen kommer vi tåla att vara feta, eller så dör vi ut
<bamsefar> HeMan: 15:09 < Gandalf_> bamsefar: 4 socket x86 med 8 cores per socket vore nice <-- Har du en sådan burk i något labb nånstans? :)
<realubot> Skönt. Jag råkade stänga fel Fx-fönster så nu försvann alla flikar jag hade öppna för att läsa senare vid något tillfälle.
<realubot> Det är som när man råkar radera alla bokmärken eller alla RSS-feeds. Så skönt att slippa skiten.
<realubot> einand: Jag tror på det här: "We can't solve problems by using the same kind of thinking we used when we created them."
<realubot> einand: D.v.s. vi får lösa det på något sätt. Annars dör vi ut.
<realubot> Samma sak med förväxlingseffekten.
<realubot> Vad ger ni för det ordet då era "automagiskt"-fanboys? Förväxlingseffekten. Fattar ni? De har förväxlat orsaken till den globala uppvärmningen med andra orsaker än utsläpp av koldioxid. Därför är det en "förväxlingseffekt".
 * realubot skriver in ordvitsare i sitt CV.
<realubot> Växthuseffekten -> Förväxlingseffekten
<realubot> Lite långsökt kanske.
<realubot> Det är inte utan att man blir imponerad av sig själv när man kommer på så genialiska saker.
 * realubot inser hur Newton och Einstein måste ha känt när de fick rätsida på sina ekvationer.
<einand> realubot: är det fel att vi dör ut då?
<realubot> einand: Det vet jag inte. Det beror väl mycket på avsikten med att vi finns till?
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden: Bortom supervalåret" Kunskapskanalen 16:00-17:05. om blockpolitik med föredettingarna mona sahlin, olof johansson, birger schlaug, bengt westerberg. heder åt SVT att inte pipa bort svärord.
<einand> Det är inte svensk tradition att pipa bort svärord
<Meerkat> när har det någonsin gjorts? jag har inte stött på det.
<realubot> einand: Wat du you käl it? The tjänst you kräjätit?
<Guest71889> Hej! Är det någon som vet vilken tangentkombination jag ska trycka in för att få "-" när jag trycker in den knappen får jag "/".
<David-A> Guest71889: du har antagligen inställt amerikansk tangentbordslayout, fast det faktiska tangentbordet har svensk layout.
<David-A> Guest71889: om du är i knipa o inte kan ändra inställningarna tror jag "-" på amerikanska har samma position som +?\ på svenska
<andol> Guest71889: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ISO_keyboard_%28105%29_QWERTY_UK.svg
<Guest71889> Tack!
<David-A> Guest71889: var du i knipa, eller var det bara en fråga om tangentbordsinställningar?
<Guest71889> Jag var i "knipa". Jag skulle köra "Killdisk" via bootning via USB-sticka. För att sedan installera Lubuntu.
<David-A> nu på tv "Kobra" SVT1 om ifall handskrift är på utdöende
<David-A> nu på tv "Conspiracy" SVT1, dokumentär om att regeringar haft kontakt med utomjordingar
<David-A> (programmets vinkling är tydligen att regeringar INTE haft kontakt med utomjordingar)
<delhage> shocking!
<realubot> Netflix plus Chromecast. Bra eller anus?
<realubot> Varför ska "man" ha betal-TV-abonnemang när streaming från webb till TV finns?
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-08
<einand> realubot: helt ok
<morbidlyobese> Görs det ens svenska porrfilmer längre? Senaste jag såg var typ i VHS och hade 2 danskor och 1 svensk tjej. Verkar som att porr inte existerar alls här, efter de märkliga klassikerna på 70-talet.
<morbidlyobese> Underlaget är väl väldigt glest, antar jag.
<morbidlyobese> Och massiv konkurrens från amerikanska och andra länders höga produktion.
<einand> morbidlyobese: jag blev nyfiken förut, vad du menade med att jag är grå
<einand> och saknar personlighet
<morbidlyobese> einand: Mest irriterad i allmänhet.
<morbidlyobese> einand: Men jag menade något du sade också. Minns ej vad det var.
<realubot> einand: Du har testat den alltså?
<realubot> einand: Hur fungerar det om man tittar på en TV-kanal och så vill man strömma från en surfplatta, måste man då växla kanal med TV:n fjärrkontroll eller fixar det här sig automatiskt?
<realubot> einand: Jag menar växlingen mellan casting och vanlig TV. Måste man fippla med fjärrkontrollen eller återgår TV:n till ordinarie sändningar när man slutar strömma via Chromecast?
<realubot> einand: Varför ska man ha en kabel-TV-box om man har Chromecast? Bara för att betal-TV-bolagen inte säljer strömmar från Nätet eller?
<Dynamit> Morgon
<Dynamit> Gud vad jag måste anstränga mig på jobbet idag stressa två datorer och kolla så de funkar som de ska
<Dynamit> haha
 * andol föreställer sig Dynamit ståendes vid datorerna, skrikandes hejjarramsor :-)
<Dynamit> Eller hur jag har till och med gått till verkstan istället för vara i mitt rum där datorerna står
<Dynamit> Jag kör uppdateringar och lite annat under tiden prime95 går vore som fan om inte datorerna crashar om något är fel på dem då
<Dynamit> Fasiken vad tyst du är idag då andol
<Barre> Mörrn
<Dynamit> Morgon Barre
<Barre> Dynamit: andol säger inget i onödan han.. :)
<Dynamit> ibland så
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> Du vet ju att jag har varit här ett bra tag så jag vet ju vad andol går för när han blir på det humöret
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> Hur är det med dig då Barre?
<Barre> Dynamit: jo tack, ganska bra. Har nått skit i kroppen, hosta och feber i snart en vecka men det börjar bli bättre :) själv då?
<Dynamit> Bara bra
<Dynamit> Vet det tog tid att svara men gicvk till mitt rum och kollade till datorerna
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> man sitter på jobbet ju och chattar på IRC och kollar till datorerna ibland
<Dynamit> Jäkla Win8 burk bakom mig som jag inte blev tillsagd att fixa men gjör det lite ändå
<Dynamit> den har inte hämtat hem och installerat uppdateringarna som fanns än
<andol> Dynamit, Barre: Får man inte ens lämna sin irc-screen ens några minuter? :-)
<Dynamit> Haha du vet väl hur vi är
<Dynamit> :P
<andol> Dynamit: Du är lika illa som Barre alltså? :P
<Dynamit> Du jag har AD/HD och det har jag aldrig gömt heller
<Dynamit> eller har jag gömt det andol?
<andol> Dynamit: Låter bekant nu när du säger det.
<Dynamit> Haha finns loggar som säkerligen kan bevisa det också om man pallar
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> Fan vad jag älskar Windows maskiner tar evigheter för ingenting i datamängd att hämtas och installeras
 * andol greppar i sina lokala loggfiler...
<andol> Dynamit: Japp, för drygt ett år sedan :)
<andol> Dags att bege sig till jobbet, för näst sista dagen...
<andol> *poof*
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> själv är man redan på jobbet
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> Vad det är roligt på att vänta på att datorer ska bli klara
<Barre> andol: vad skall du ha en bärbardator till om du inte bär med dig den? ;)
<andol> Barre: Medburen, bara inte igång.
<Barre> andol: det är ok för den här gången, men gudnåde dig om det händer igen! ;P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Någon som tittat på juju (juju.ubuntu.com)?
<peyam> nää
<peyam> vad e det?
<HeMan> typ puppet eller chef
<peyam> ähh orkar ej med sånt
<HeMan> fast det verkar vara mer deployment
<HeMan> och ett grafiskt gränssnitt för att underhålla det
<HeMan> samt ett cli för att scripta
<HeMan> orkar? det gör ju livet lättare!
<peyam> ja fast jag orkar inte göra det. behöver ingen cloud just nu
<andol> HeMan: Tror orchestration är termen man slänger sig med, även ifall det inte nödvändigtvis är överdrivet beskrivande.
<peyam> suspent issue 'n är tidskrävande nog
<HeMan> peyam: du kan köra det för att deploya alla maskiner, inte bara virtuella
<HeMan> peyam: så när du ska installera din laptop trycker du bara "DO" så får du den exakt som du vill ha den
<peyam> har ej många maskiner. skaffade en server och senare visade sig att det var helt onödigt
<HeMan> en server är aldrig onödig!
<andol> Håller dig varm på vintern :)
<HeMan> varm och glad!
<peyam> ja fast vad skulle jag ha den till?
<peyam> titta på filmer? har höghastighet internet. och en extern hårddisk
<HeMan> men du måste ju ha din kerberos och ldap någonstans
<HeMan> och man behöver ju alltid lite tomma diskar när man ska labba med filsystem
<HeMan> eller om man ska transkoda lite isos så kör man ett kösystem och låter den står och tugga några dygn
<HeMan> och när man ska bygga sina openwrt-images så behövs det ju en maskin
<HeMan> eller när man seedar torrents med bra linux-distros och bsd'ar så är det alltid trevligt med en server
<peyam> aldrig haft kerbeos och det gått hur bra som helst.
<peyam> jag gör inget av ovanstående
<peyam> är en hel vanlig användare
<peyam> jag laddar ner porr ibland dock
<HeMan> men när det ringer någon och erbjuder dig 1200 kr per timme och du kommer och sätter upp deras kerberos-miljö måste du säga nej
<peyam> ja men har bara en gammal dator som server.. sen gud vet vad de gör.. lägger upp massor med olagligheter
<andol> HeMan: Nästan så att du borde skaffa dig ett 071-nummer för det syftet? :)
<HeMan> andol: yeah!
<HeMan> peyam: man installerar ju alltid om sin server, helst med något bra orkestreringsverktyg
<peyam> jag letar efter en låt
<HeMan> peyam: så när något företag ringer och vill erbjuda dig 1200 kr/h för att hjälpa dom med att sätta upp orkestreringsverktyg så säger du: "Japp, jag kommer på måndag"
<peyam> det e nog det som e bäst
<peyam> ja så gör jag
<peyam> men det kmr aldrig hända. är ej så bra på linux
<HeMan> men det är ju för att du inte labbar med din server!
<Dynamit> vilket liv det vart här då
<peyam> nej jag labbar ej så mkt. har inge energi. sen är det alltid ngn idiot på irc som ifiotförklarar en och man tappar intresset för gott
<HeMan> när jag labbar som mest så kör jag inte irc
<Dynamit> Haha den har man ju på en egen maskin
<Dynamit> :P
<peyam> kiram tosh
<Dynamit> Jag lär stutsa fram och tillbaka mellan datorer så kan ta tid innan jag svarar
<peyam> fick ett bord av en vän för 3 år sen. nu vill hon har det tillbaka
<peyam> asså så jävla omoget. hur kan man vilja få tbx ngt man gav bort?
<conny_> har man gett ngt för tre årsedan kan man inte ta det tillbax
<peyam> ja men nu är hon tillrcäkligt oförskämd för o fråga när hon ska komma o hämta det
<conny_> jobbigt
<morbidlyobese> Vad är "ngt"? Är det som IOGT-NTO?
<peyam> ngt ät Något
<peyam> sparar på ord
<larsemil> iogt-nto <3
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZLmmMEHA5O8
<Dynamit> haha iogt är kört för mig haha
<Dynamit> och inte bryr jag mig
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är vetenskapligt bevisat att det är direkt ohälsosamt att vara nykterist. Så se för all del upp för IOGT-NTO.
<realubot> Dynamit: https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article16035710.ab
<Dynamit> Du jag är varken nykternist ellerfri ifrån annat
<Dynamit> Jag tar narkotika varje dag två gånger om dygnet
<Dynamit> sedan att jag får det av läkaren på recept är annan sak
<morbidlyobese> Så'n jädra skit kan de ta väck.
<morbidlyobese> Jag har just installerat min luftkonditionerare med en massa packtejp och sönderklippta lådor.
<morbidlyobese> LÃ¥dar av wellpapp.
<morbidlyobese> *LÃ¥dor
<Dynamit> In the old rare times är fasiken en bra låt
<Dynamit> In the Rare Old Times för vara rätt
<peyam> nää
<peyam> selfie är en bra låt
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_4KboYi40I
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdemFfbS5H0
<peyam> einand, görs
<peyam> einand, va tkr du om mina status uppdateringar?
<realubot> einand: Har du testat att använda t.ex. Google Hangouts via Chromecast? Hur fungerar i.s.f. det?
<einand> realubot: det har jag inte gjort faktiskt
<einand> äger inga google produkter längre
<einand> gick så långt, så jag köpte en mac idag
<Philip5> einand: usch då
<einand> Philip5: varför usch?
<einand> enda unix systemet som är bra när det kommer till videoredigering
<Philip5> apple ger mig en obehaglig känsla
<einand> Ok, varför då?
<einand> För mig så är dom bättre än microsoft, men självklart inte lika bra som opensource mjukvara
<einand> eller fri mjukvara
<Philip5> för jag tycker de är duktigare än självaste microsoft på att låsa in människor och skapa grejer som bestämmer hur de ska vara/användas
<einand> vet inte riktigt om jag håller med
<einand> inlåsningen upplever jag som lägre
<einand> eftersom de enbart jobbar med öppna standarder
<einand> så är inte direkt svårt att byta ifrån dom
<einand> om man tröttnar
<einand> Microsoft håller ju mera på sina egna format
<einand> visst, app store på mobilen är väl låst.
<einand> det håller jag med om
<einand> men tex deras musik och video är drm fri
<realubot> einand: Jag är nyfiken på om det fungerar smärtfritt att videochatta via Chromecast eller om det blir för stora delays.
<einand> realubot: vet inte hur cromecast gör, men airplay blir det ingen delay
 * morbidlyobese har aldrig haft en Apple-hårdvara av något slag.
<morbidlyobese> Alltid varit för dyrt för kyrkoråttan jag.
<morbidlyobese> Om inte annat hade det varit mycket praktiskt att ha en för att kunna testa saker.
<morbidlyobese> Eftersom så pass många har Macar.
<morbidlyobese> Safari finns t.ex. inte till Windows längre.
<einand> morbidlyobese: går utmärkt att köra osx på en "vanlig" dator
<einand> jag körde osx på denna ett tag http://www.samsung.com/se/consumer/computer-peripherals/notebook/high-performance/NP-RC530-S02SE
<einand> för att vara säker på att jag gillade det innan jag köpte en
<realubot> einand: Vad har du testat för videochatt i Airplay då?
<einand> realubot: skype, oovvoo, viber, FaceTime
<einand> google hangout
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Utan att det laggar?
<einand> ja
<einand> varför skulle det lagga?
<realubot> Du ser bilden på TV?
<einand> projektor, men ja
<realubot> einand: Säg det. Det finns de som påstår att Google Hangouts laggar på Chromecast.
<realubot> einand: Okej. Jag tror dig.
<einand> som sagt, inte provat Chromecast, men kanske laggar där
<morbidlyobese> einand: Går väl inte alls utmärkt?
<morbidlyobese> Det är väl omöjligt?
<einand> morbidlyobese: Jag gör det ju själv
<morbidlyobese> Annars skulle jag gärna göra det i VMware Player.
<morbidlyobese> Men det är ju alltid någon hårdvara eller något som fattas.
<morbidlyobese> NÃ¥gra chip.
<einand> går ännu bättre i VMWare Player
<morbidlyobese> Som bara finns i Macar.
<morbidlyobese> Hur?
<einand> Vad skulle MAc ha för hårdvara
<einand> möjligtvis att de flesta maskiner saknar thunderbolt
<einand> fast det påverkar ju inte funktionen på något sätt
<einand> morbidlyobese: OSX har en opensource kärna
<morbidlyobese> Jag snackar ju om olika chipp som är till för just detta.
<einand> så folk skriver egna drivare
<morbidlyobese> Sådant har de ju haft för att motverka pirater sedan Amiga-tiden.
<einand> avsaknden av chip är inte problemet
<einand> morbidlyobese: vad trollar du om för skit
<morbidlyobese> Jag har då aldrig fått igång något Mac-OS på en VM.
<einand> morbidlyobese: jag kör det på flera
<morbidlyobese> Orkar inte med dig. Du kan ju inte ens använda svenska språket.
<einand> http://www.sysprobs.com/easily-run-mac-os-x-10-8-mountain-lion-retail-on-pc-with-vmware-image
<einand> alltid roligt med folk som inte är intresserade av att lära sig mera
<realubot> einand: Jag har för mig att det har varit mycket problem med att få OSX att fungera på vanliga PCs?
<realubot> Det krävdes ju massa terminahacks och grejer för att få det att fungera har jag för mig.
<realubot> *terminalhacks
<einand> realubot: inte ett piss
<einand> inte senaste 2Ã¥ren
<realubot> einand: Men 2 år är ju ingenting.
<realubot> Jag snackar de senaste 5-10 åren typ.
<einand> realubot: fast då körde dom ju inte ens på intel cpu, klart att  det var meckigt
<maxjezy> de körde på en motorola gsm
<realubot> einand: Mm.
<realubot> Det var det jag tänkte på och kanske det som morbidlyobese tänkte på också. Säg det den som vet.
<einand> jo, men han var ju inte intresserad av att bättra på sig. i stället för att lära sig något. Så valde han att hålla sin världsbild intakt och quita
<einand> med ursäkt om att jag hade dålig svenska.
<einand> Vilket jag säkert hade, men inte relevant till diskutionen
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur det gick med den där hen som var in och undrade om surfstickan som inte funkade?
<einand> kan inte  detta kanalen bara banna alla tor-slasl så slipper vi en massa skit
<maxjezy> det kanske går emot någon policy freenode har
<einand> maxjezy: tror jag inte
<maxjezy> ett öppet internet är ju inte att sätta lås på massa tor-slasl:are
<einand> går troligtvis mot kanalens
<maxjezy> måste bara säga att jag har helt fantastiska nya skärmar
<maxjezy> har inte använt de för jag inte orkat få upp de på väggen, nu står de på varsin stol och palanserar och används
<maxjezy> 2x40" när man sitter i blender är trevligt som tusan
<maxjezy> windows 8 känns verkligen extra bra med 2 skärmar
<maxjezy> de har verkligen tänkt på alla små detaljer
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för skärmar? Länka?
 * maxjezy slaps realubot around a bit with a large trout
<maxjezy> http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/monitor-peripherals-printer/monitor/professional-display/LS40BHYNB/XSA
<einand> maxjezy: ovanligt med två fötter så
<maxjezy> jag har inga fötter dock
<maxjezy> det här är proffs skärmar med fjärr och massa olika ingångar
<maxjezy> picture in picture osv
<maxjezy> utan tv modul
<Guest38878> hr ett SD kort som gparted bra hittar en partition på 1GB på. Den skall ha 8GB ideer om hur jg kan formatera hela och få tillbaka de 7 som fattas?
<maxjezy> sätt i det i en kamera och formatera
<Guest38878> maxjezy, har ingen kamera :-(
<realubot> maxjezy: Men är det en TV eller är det en datorbildskärm?
<huttan> Guest38878: man fdisk
<maxjezy> realubot det är en datorbildskärm
<maxjezy> de har inga tv ingångar alls
<xeronic> När jag kopplar över bilden och ljuden till HDMI så fungerar det ett tag sedan knastrar det till och ljudet försvinner. Då måste jag köra pulseaudio -k och så blir det samma visa igen.. Någon som vet vad som kan vara fel? Samma problem i samtliga ubuntu sedan 12.04
<xeronic> ( Och antagligen sedan innan med, men inte testat fler )
<David-A> nyss på tv "Det goda livet i Skandinavien" SVT1 20:00-20:50. brittisk serie, del 1 Sverige. bästa biten när programledaren provar surströmming, annars standardstereotyper o smicker. (repris fre,lör,sön)
<xeronic> När jag kopplar över bilden och ljuden till HDMI så fungerar det ett tag sedan knastrar det till och ljudet försvinner. Då måste jag köra pulseaudio -k och så blir det samma visa igen.. Någon som vet vad som kan vara fel? Samma problem i samtliga ubuntu sedan 12.04
<xeronic> ( Och antagligen sedan innan med, men inte testat fler )
<David-A> nyss på text-tv "För första gången har någon gripits i Japan ... skjutvapen ... 3D-skrivare"
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-09
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<einand> Några dagar försent, men har inte hälsat er välkommen till våren ännu så.. http://i.imgur.com/IfvNnD1.jpg
<realubot> "Den 1 juli införs ett nytt brott i brottsbalken – grovt dataintrång."
<realubot> einand: Spontant kommentar. Svart text på blå (mörkblå) bakgrund gör sig inte så bra. Dessutom hade det varit trevligt med ett finare typsnitt på texten. Fin bild annars.
<realubot> einand: Sedan tror jag man säger "Trevlig första maj" och inte "Glad första maj" men jag är inte säker.
<senate> mjaha. är det anakatas förtjänst eller? :)
<einand> realubot: den är svart, för att vara så neutral som möjligt, vill inte att den skall synas
<realubot> einand: Okej. Det här med typsnitt på bilder är en konst. Jag tycker det är svårt att få till ett passande typsnitt på bilder.
<realubot> Tycker att texter på bilder många gånger sänker helhetsintrycket men det beror inte på texten i sig för ett passande typsnitt (design) kan istället höja helhetsintrycket.
<einand> tycker text skall vara så neutralt som möjligt, så hade jag haft mera tid, så hade  troligtvis texten vart 80% genomskinlig
<realubot> " Priset på ett Netflix-abonnemang höjs inom kort från 79 kronor i månaden till 89 kronor i månaden. "
<realubot> Sicka fulingar.
<einand> fast nu köpte jag en ny dator häromdagen, mitt 1.5år långa projekt med att se om jag klarar mig med enbart iPad är över
<realubot> einand: Resultatet blev ett nej?
<realubot> Man klarar sig inte med enbart en iPad?
<einand> realubot: resultat är att jag klarar mig aledeles utmärkt
<einand> men att det är några få störmoment
<realubot> einand: Varför köpte du då en ny dator?
<realubot> einand: Det låter som en motsägelse.
<realubot> POC
<einand> skillnad på att klara sig, och optimera ;)
<realubot> Mjo.
<einand> dock har jag lärt mig otroligt mycket, så flyttat över mitt arbetsästt från ipaden till en dator
<realubot> einand: Vad är de viktigaste lärdomarna då?
<realubot> einand: Eller tar du betalt för att avslöja dem?
<einand> Nja, lärt mig att köra beräkningskraft externt, så kör igentligen väldigt lite lokalt
<einand> anledningen till varför jag börja med ipaden, var att jag fick 10-12 timmars arbetstid på den
<einand> men idag, så har vanliga laptopar lika lång batteri tid
<realubot> einand: Det som skrämmer mig mest med iPads/smartphones som arbetsredskap är nog den dåliga ergonomin.
<einand> varför skulle egonomin bli lägre?
<einand> snarare bättre
<einand> eftersom man kan byta ställning oftare, och lägger nera mera tid i att skaffa rätt tillbehör
<realubot> einand: Du sitter fel för du är så mobil.
<einand> att man sitter fel tror jag inte gör så mycket, eftersom man byter ställning konstant
<realubot> einand: Arbetsplatsen är inte anpassad till datorarbete. Folk jobbar från "soffan". Fel vinkel i nacken e.t.c.
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker det ser illa ut när man ser folk sitta och "jobba" med smartphones/pads.
<einand> folk får lära sig känna sin kropp bättre
<einand> då har jag flera problem på en degikerad arbetsplats, eftersom man blir så låst i hur man siter
<einand> sitter
<realubot> einand: Jag tror inte folk gör det innan det är för sent. Det ligger i sakens natur. En stationär dator är mer låst. En egonomiskt utformad arbetsplats är och förblir egonomiskt eftersom den är så låst.
<realubot> einand: Möjligt att man sitter mer stil framför en stationär men samtidigt så kräver ju ett datorarbete ofta x h stillasittande.
<einand> tror mera på att byta och ändra ställning ofta
<realubot> Det är viktigt. Bara att stå- och sitta om vartanant ska vara väldigt viktigt för hälsan.
<einand> jag själv bytter säkert ställning 6-10 gånger i timman, utan att tänka på det
<realubot> Man kan tycka det är en obetydlig förändring men det ska tydligen påverka proteiner i blodet m.m.
<realubot> einand: Jag har ett höj- och sänkbart arbetsbord för att kunna sitta/stå omväxlande. "Forskarna" säger att detta är jätteviktigt. Det ligger en ohälsobomb och vilar i vårt ökade stillasittandet.
<realubot> Den stillasittande generationen. Det är vi det.
<realubot> einand: http://www.av.se/teman/datorarbete/risker/stillasittande/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
<einand> realubot: japp, har ett höj och sänkbart bord
<einand> går upp till typ 2 meter eller nått sånt löjligt
<einand> eller 1.70
<realubot> einand: Perfekt ju med ett höjbart bord så når så högt. Då kan du ju ställa undan arbetsplatsen när du inte jobbar och enkelt passera under.
<einand> realubot: förutom att skärmen slår i taket då, har en skärm som står på höjden
<realubot> Ohälsa kopplat till fysisk inaktivitet: Klimakteriebesvär
<realubot> Tveksamt.
<realubot> Om jag lider av det. Än.
<realubot> einand: Du arbetar så. Låter som många "nickningar" i nacken under arbetspasset.
<realubot> "En överviktig kropp där övervikten består av fettväv, är ansträngande att ha. Fett, till skillnad från muskler, utför ju inget arbete utan är bara en börda att bära. En person som normalviktig borde väga 60 kg, men som väger 90 kg, har att bära på extra 30 kg. Det är inte många som orkar lyfta 30 kg från golvet eller vandra omkring med en 30 kg ryggsäck!"
<realubot> einand: Det är dags att gå ner i vikt!
<einand> realubot: jag väger 110kg, bör väga 65, så är 45Kg övervikt
<einand> alla orkar väl lufta 30Kg?
<realubot> Ja. Det tror jag. En skivstång till en bänkpress väger 20 kg.
<realubot> Så orkar du lyfta en sådan med två femmor på sidorna så orkar man lyfta 30 kg och det tror jag att alla gör.
<realubot> Däremot så är det ju svettigt att bära runt på dagarna i ända.
<einand> realubot: men alltså, alla orkar tex lyfta två spänner med 10 liter vatten, och det är 20Kg
<realubot> Det är inte jag som har hittat på det där med 30 kg.
<realubot> Men principen är ju sant. Det blir många kilos övervikt man släpar runt på.
<realubot> Hela tiden.
<realubot> Stärker eller sliter det på lederna?
<realubot> Det borde bli mycket träning också. Som att springa med tyngdväst.
<einand> realubot: kombination
<einand> realubot: ändå rätt imponerande hur starka tex en sumobrottare mosta vara, att flytta runt 300Kg
<realubot> einand: Ja.
<realubot> einand: De är viga också.
<morbidlyobese> I så fall skulle ju alla feta personer automatiskt bli starka och smala genom att bara vara feta och gå omkring.
<morbidlyobese> Så så värst stark behöver man bevisligen inte vara för att gå runt med en massa fett.
<morbidlyobese> Det är ju inte som 300 kg i en liten kula att bära.
<morbidlyobese> Det är ju fördelat jämt.
<realubot> einand: Testat? http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/mobiltele/article3824641.ece
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Testa en viktväst så förstår du att det innebär träning att bära runt på 30 kg fördelat på hela överkroppen.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Varför skulle de bli smala? De äter ju tillräckligt många kalorier för att hålla uppe vikten. Det spelar ju ingen roll hur mycket energi du bärnner om du sätter i dig minst lika mycket.
<realubot> *bränner
<einand> morbidlyobese: bra att du är här föresten, vi han inte snacka färdigt igår, jag posta denna länken till dig
<einand> http://www.sysprobs.com/easily-run-mac-os-x-10-8-mountain-lion-retail-on-pc-with-vmware-image
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Däremot så skulle feta människor vara starkare än smala personer. Inte när det kommer till biceps men till någon sorts "allmän kroppsstyrka".
<einand> realubot: klart att dom är, tänk dig att resa dig med 300Kg, jämfört med om du själv sätter på dig en säck med 300Kg
<einand> jag hade iaf inte klarat det
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Jag har sett att många feta personer har saftiga vadmuskler. Det skulle inte förvåna mig om det hänger samman med att deras vader i varje steg lyfter mer än vad en normalviktig person gör.
<realubot> einand: Precis. Det är ju därför träningsvästar används som träningsredskap. Man ökar på kroppsvikten med en tyngsväst för att öka ansträngningsgraden. Och när du blir starkare så får du lägga in fler viktplattor i västen.
<realubot> Motsvarande borde gälla överviktiga personer med reservation för att det kanske inte riktigt går att jämföra tyngdvästar/träningsvästar med kroppsfett.
<einand> skillnaden är väl att deras styrka går åt att dra sig själva, dom kan inte direkt lägga av sig "västen" direkt
<einand> inte så att en 300Kg person, kan lyfta ytterligare 300Kg
<realubot> einand: sant.
<realubot> Det är starkare men de kan inte använda sig av den extra styrkan för den är hela tiden "upptagen" med att lyfta fettet.
<einand> precis
<einand> ungefär som om jag tränar så jag kan lyfta 100Kg
<einand> då kan jag lyfta 100KG när jag bara lyfter det
<einand> betyder ju inte att jag kan bära på 100KG och ändå bära hem 100KG matkassar
<realubot> einand: Det blir lite som höghöjdsträning. Om de ställer om snabbt så kan de dra nytta av det. Om du går runt med 30 kg fett i 5 år och sedan bantar ner dig på 6 månader så kanske du kan lyfta mer än en person som alltid vägt lika mycket som du bantar ner dig till.
<realubot> einand: Men med tiden ställer kroppen (musklerna) om och anpassar sig.
<einand> realubot: nja, isf måste man göra precis allt rätt, för muskler försvinner snabbare än fläsk om man bantar
<realubot> einand: Dock kan man tycka att en överviktig person som går ner 30 kg på kort tid borde kunna bära upp en tyngdväst på 20-30 kg för att bibehålla styrkan.
<realubot> einand: Jo, man måste tappa fettet utan att förlora musklerna.
<einand> realubot: det hade vart intressant faktiskt, lägga på lika mycket i en väst, som man förlorar varje dag
<realubot> Så svaret blir: en fet person är sannolikt starkare men kan inte använda sig medvetet av den extra styrkan.
<einand> :)
<einand> hade vart coolt att exprimentera med det, lägga på vikter på lika mycket som man går ner
<realubot> einand: Mm, har vi hittat den optimala bantningsmetoden?
<einand> kanske, undra om någon gjort så
<realubot> Det är faktiskt lite intressant som du säger. Det innebär ju att man bibehåller styrkan men tappar fläsket.
<realubot> Fettstyrkan består. Fläsket försvinner.
<David-A> man kan börja med 120kg vikter när man är liten och sen minska medans man växer o blir tyngre, mer ju fetare man blir. så är man konstant lika stark hela tiden.
<einand> tror dock inte någon unge har fysiken att hantera 120KG utan träning
<realubot> einand: Oavsett om den är optimal eller inte och oavsett om den ens fungerar eller inte så lär den garanterat gå att sälja som den perfekta bantningsmetoden.
<einand> realubot: bara för oss att starta ett AB och lira på då ;)
<realubot> David-A: Man får inte belasta växande leder för mycket.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Världen: Olydiga hjältar" Kunskapskanalen 14:00-15:00. nutidshistoria, Chile, Östtyskland, Kina, Burma, Irak (repris från 2012,ons,tor)
<einand> börja sälja bantningsvästar, och tyngder
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> einand: Det är nog bara att sälja buteljerad luft som sabbar ditt rykte mer än att sälja bantningskoncept.
<realubot> Det är allt eller inget. Antingen har vi den perfekta bantningsmetoden eller så kommer ingen ta oss på allvar efter en sådan affärsidé.
<einand> realubot: ser Aftonbladets löpsedlar "Tyngbanta, gå ner i vikt med RealEins tyngder"
<David-A> i kina, när det är dålig luft i peking, kan man köpa påsar med ren bergsluft.
<realubot> einand: Det är ju inte bara en perfekt bantningsmetod. Även gymmen kan ju slänga sig i väggen. Stegen ser ut så här: 1. Ät skräpmat och lägg på dig 20-30 kg övrvikt. 2. Köp Realeins bantningsväst. Abonnera på vikter till västen. 3. Gå ner 0.5-1 kg/vecka. Kompensera med vikter. 4. Efter x månader har du gått ner 20-30 kg och är samtidigt stark som fan.
<realubot> Efter x år har du tappat styrkan och då kör du steg 1-4 igen.
<David-A> realubot: är det samma sak eller sämre om man i steg (1) inte äter upp sig 20-30kg skräpmat utan sätter på sig 20-30kg vikter direkt?
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Det blri för mycket på en gång. Dessutom är det gott att äta skräpmat.
<realubot> *blir
<einand> "Kicka starta din bantning med att äta hur mycket skräpmat du vill"
<realubot> Dock så borde det fungera att öka på viktvästen med 0.5-1 kg/vecka utan att tappa lika mycket fett. Men som sagt då får man ju inte nöjet att äta skräpmat vilket är lite av belöningen med metoden.
<David-A> realubot: okej, man ska sätta på sig vikter i samma takt som man *skulle* *ha* gått upp om man ätit skräpmat?
<realubot> Dessutom så fungerar ju metoden på redan existerande fetton eftersom steg 1 då redan är avklarat.
<realubot> David-A: Ja.
<David-A> sant, det är gott att äta, bl.a. skräpmat. men om smak handlar mest om luktsinnet. man kan ha vikter som luktar bacon
<realubot> David-A: Jag tror metoden faller på att ingen orkar gå runt med en viktväst dagarna i ända om man inte behöver det. Därför kanske det krävs att man redan är fet för att lyckas.
<realubot> David-A: Grym idé. Och så stegrar man viktdoften med månaderna som en extra belöning. Första vikten luktar svagt av bacon. Sista vikten stinker pizzaslice med extra ost.
<einand> men seriöst, vi måste droppa diskutionen, kan inte sitta och skratta på jobbet
<morbidlyobese> Verkar hackigt värre att köra Mac OS X i VMware.
<einand> morbidlyobese: tja, om man kan använda sig av dd
<einand> iaf, när jag installera på min maskin, så ladda jag ner en usb image, drog dd till den
<David-A> realubot: jag är inte så förtjust i pizza. hellre bacon. och vikter med glass, choklad o vaniljdoft.
<einand> boota om och installerade
<einand> enda "HAckiga" var att jag var tvungen att gå in i kontrollpanalen och stänga av micen
<morbidlyobese> Helt seriöst: McDonald's för mig är som en lyxmåltid. Allt jag gör själv hemma smakar skit. Det gör inte McDonald's. Rent smak- och mättnadsmässigt.
<morbidlyobese> (Sedan att de är onda globalister är självklart, och det finns nog en hel del ondskefulla NWO-ämnen i.)
<realubot> Seriöst så låter det lite intressant att kompensera viktnedgång med fler och fler vikter i viktväst. Åtminstone under t.ex. promenader. Det kanske inte är helt blåst att göra så för att gå ner i vikt och ändå behålla lite av "fettstyrkan".
<morbidlyobese> realubot: Det är redan sjukt jobbigt att gå på promenader överhuvudtaget.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Då får du lägga i 0.5 kg vikt per 1 kg fettförlust.
<realubot> Det finns en lösning på allt här i världen.
<morbidlyobese> ?
<David-A> morbidlyobese: har du aldrig jämfört en big mac med motsvarigheterna på burgr king o max. lite som jummen svamp.
<morbidlyobese> Har aldrig sett en Burger King.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Då blir det enklare och enklare att promenera för varje kg i kroppsvikt du går ner. Trots att du adderar vikter i viktvästen.
<morbidlyobese> Max har jag sett på avstånd, men aldrig varit inne i.
<morbidlyobese> Big Mac är ju lyxburgaren. Jag har aldrig ätit några av deras "temporära" burgare.
<morbidlyobese> 40 kr för en BigMac eller 4 st ostburgare för 10 kr, liksom.
<morbidlyobese> Det är givet att man väljer de 4.
<morbidlyobese> Även fast BigMac är asgod.
<morbidlyobese> Men priset är vansinnigt.
<morbidlyobese> Borde kosta typ 15 kr.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Jag håller med. Burgarna för tian är mer prisvärda en Big Mac.
<realubot> När kommer Apple med en modell som heter Big Mac? Eller det kanske är varumärkesintrång?
<David-A> morbidlyobese: hur kan du tro att den är asgod om du inte provat de bättre alternativen. jag kan hålla med om att bigmac inte är lika mycket jummen svamp som Clock hamburgare på 70-talet. men goda är de inte.
<realubot> David-A: Han relaterar väl Big Mac till andra saker än Burgerking.
<realubot> *Burger King
<realubot> Då kan man tycka att Big Mac är asgod utan att känna till alternativen.
<realubot> Men jag vet många som dissar Big Mac för Burgers Kings motsvarande alternativ. Antingen har det gått troll i det eller så är Burger King verkligen godare.
<einand> realubot: han sa att Big Mac var asgod jämfört med de alternativ han känner till (Hemmgjort)
<realubot> Det är lite som Pepsi och Coca-Cola. "Alla" säger Coca-Cola är godare men går det verkligen att känna någon skillnad?
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det är ju det jag menar också.
<einand> realubot: Ja, man känner skillnad, till och med ifrån vilket land det är gjort
<einand> Belgisk coca cola smakar skit.
<einand> Dansk är god, Nederländsk går ann. men inte jätte god
<realubot> einand: Du kanske drack jordgubbsvarianten utan att veta om det?
<einand> Finnsk asiatisk cola är väldigt söt
<einand> realubot: känner skillnad på import cola
<realubot> Det måste väl ändå vara precis samma innehåll i Coca-Cola i alla europeiska länder?
<einand> dock, tror jag säkert bara man gör det när man är "van" ungefär som vinkännare känner varje detalj
<realubot> Jag tror inte jag känner skillnad på Pepsi och Coca-Cola faktiskt. Men jag dricker å andra sidan sällan läskedryck.
<einand> tror det är vana helt enkelt
<einand> som tex, i början såg jag ingen skillnad på BD och DVD, efter och haft BD i 1080p några år nu, så fick jag ge bort alla mina dvd filmer för kvaliten var för dålig
<realubot> Så kanske det är.
<David-A> morbidlyobese: är du samma person som aliaserna Jigalo, SirGaga, CoolGurl, Snellhest och AlexBones?
<einand> David-A: ja det är det
<realubot> Hur ni det veta?
<einand> realubot: textfrekvens analysering
<realubot> Ni vara hackers?
<David-A> realubot: det har hänt nåt med din grammatik. nyss uppdaterad?
<realubot> David-A: Antitextanalys-taktik.
<David-A> ah :)
<einand> snackade med en på GU om det, att göra en synonymordlista, för att plocka bort alla värdeord
<einand> och ta bort nyanser ifrån språket
<einand> för att göra det helt anonymt
<realubot> Det går nog att utläsa "allt" genom textanalys.
<einand> mesta iaf, social status, bakgrund
<realubot> Det är som när de anlyserade länkar i Facebook. De avslöjade politiska sympatier, sexuell läggning e.tc.
 * David-A notes to self: när jag byter nick måste jag skriva om tv-program på tv4 o tv5 o inte om svt.
<einand> går att generera fingeravtryck, och med 96% träffsäkerhet hitta rätt person
<realubot> David-A: Precis.
<einand> typiska stavfel
<einand> det är ett otroligt intressant ämne
<realubot> einand: Jag tror t.o.m. att man kan dra långtgående psykologiska slutsatser av textanalys. Alltså betydligt mer än bara utbildningsnivå m.m.
<einand> realubot: ja, om man analyserar innehållet så kan man säkert det. Jag tänkte på texten i sig
<realubot> einand: Jo. Jag tror även det finns samband mellan texten i sig och psykologisk profil. Vad säger mängden stavfel om ditt psyke? En impulsiv person bör stava mer fel än en icke-impulsiv person (med resevation för att motsatsen gäller vi tillämpande av kompensationsteknik) o.s.v.
<David-A> intressant. i kobra om handskriven text var det bl.a om att man kan utläsa delar av personligheten i skrivstil. men det kan man ju i tangentbordskriven text också, ju
<realubot> D.v.s. det säger inte bara saker om din bildningsnivå utan även direkta saker om ditt psyke.
<realubot> einand: De sägs att de fångade UNA-bombaren genom att hans bror kände igen språket i manifestet när en tidning publicerade det och därför tipsade FBI.
<realubot> Lösningen: Skriv så fåordigt och så enkla meningar som möjligt. Använd enbart extremt enkla ord som "alla" använder.
<David-A> realubot: o om bara du gör det känns du igen på *den* profilen
<realubot> använd ett subjekt, ett predikat och ett objek per mening.
<realubot> David-A: Jo. Jag känns igen men det går inte att utläsa någonting om en person som håller sig till det.
<realubot> Man vet att det är samma person men man vet ingenting om personen.
<David-A> aha, just det
<realubot> Och länka aldrig till "intressanta" saker på Internet.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om de strategierna?
<David-A> (subj,verb,obj)
<realubot> Ja? Och enbart utgå från en förbestämd lista med godkända ord. Typ ha en rättstavningsfunktion som bara tillåter vanliga substantiv, verb, pronomen m.m.
<einand> realubot: det jag menar med synonymordlista, man har en tolk som alltid "översätter" synonymer till samma ord
<David-A> jag såg tv. det var nyss. programmet hette olydiga hjälter. kanalen var kunskapskanalen. det handlade om nutidshistoria. repris från 2012. och från onsdag. och från torsdag.
<David-A> (ingen skulle kunna räkna ut vem det var)
<realubot> einand: Okej.
<realubot> Pekar om orden till vanligare ord.
<realubot> Listigt.
<einand> realubot: jag har redan funderat på detta, och kommier över en rejält bra ordlista som GU jobbat med i flera år
<einand> realubot: http://www.genus.se/meromgenus/ordlista
<David-A> realubot: man kan låta den översätta till speciella stilar: ålderdomlig ord, överklass/arbetarklass-vokabulär, tonårs-språk, open-source-nörd, och så växla stil med slumpvisa mellanrum.
<einand> David-A: köra random på det
<einand> köra det igenom google translate ett par gånger först ;)
<realubot> einand: Grunprincipen måste ju ändå vara: http://www.usmm.org/postertalk2b.html
<einand> ett annat alternativ, är faktiskt som du säger när du länkade
<einand> att bygga en synonymordlista med färdiga meningar, som man tar ifrån böcker
<realubot> einand: Frågan är om det inte blir för svårt att framföra sitt budskap?
<realubot> einand: Det kommer krävas väldigt många meningar för att täcka in ganska vanliga konversationer.
<David-A> även automatiskt översätter länkar till andra ekvivalenta webbsidor
<realubot> David-A: Vad menar du?
<realubot> David-A: Då avslöjas ju fortfarande vilken sorts innehåll man länkar till?
<realubot> Även om läsvanonrna är mer svårupptäckta.
<David-A> textanalys/nätverksanalys får ju mycket info om personen från hur och vad hen länkar. så översätt länkar precis som ord.
<realubot> David-A: Jag dig inte förstår.
<David-A> om jag skriver www.ystadsallehanda.se/nånting så översätts det till en ekvivalent sida på t.ex se.wikipedia.org eller nåt
<realubot> David-A: Det låter som ett svårt projekt att få till i praktiken.
<realubot> David-A: Kanske enklare att alltid bara länka till Wikiepdia eller ingenting typ?
<realubot> David-A: Och även om du länkar till Wikipedia så säger ämnena du länkar till mycket om dig som person.
<realubot> David-A: Vad säger ditt dokumentärskript om dig?
<realubot> Hur många procent av befolkningen tittar regelbundet på dokumentärer och är intresserade av Linux?
<realubot> Hur är de personerna "i huvudet"?
<realubot> Jag gissar att man baserat på enbart en sådan sak kan få fram ett begränsat antal personlighetsprofiler.
<realubot> einand: En annan sak som jag ser som intressant det är dialekter i skrift.
<realubot> einand: Jag tror jag använder ordet "bös" igår: https://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/b%C3%B6s
<realubot> einand: Det är möjligt att dialekter återspeglar sig i viss mån i text också.
<realubot> einand: Och en dialekt är väl något man lägger sig till med i barndomen? Så då avslöjar det var personen har sin bakgrund.
<David-A> jag tycker mej tro att lätt-cola som är ganska färsk smakar bättre än lätt-cola av samma märke som är ganska nära bäst-före-datumet
<realubot> David-A: Vad du med oss snackar?
<David-A> upp en nästan en timme gammal tråd jag plockar
<realubot> David-A: Du med mig inte pratar mig frågor med dig.
<realubot> *mina frågor med dig.
<David-A> bortkollrad jag blev inte lite
<einand> wb morbidlyobese
<einand> Godmorgon morbidlyobese
<morbidlyobese> Konstant bryts anslutningen.
<morbidlyobese> s/Konstant/Frekvent/
<morbidlyobese> Luftkonditioneringen gick åt helvete.
<morbidlyobese> Min lösning med packtejk och kartong och gamla tidningspapper som tätning slutade i en bastu.
<morbidlyobese> Otroligt obehagligt.
<morbidlyobese> Man måste på något sätt fästa skiten så den verkligen blåser ut. Och det sade de inget om.
<morbidlyobese> Har aldrig ens sätt sådana fönster som de förutsätter att man har.
<realubot> Reklamera skiten så slipper du eländet.
<einand> morbidlyobese: ser inte ut att vara frekvent, mer slumpmässigt.
<morbidlyobese> realubot: Och så får jag en massa krångel.
<morbidlyobese> realubot: Och blir inte svalare.
<morbidlyobese> Slumpmässigt men frekvent.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Du får pengarna tillbaka. Du kan köpa en fungerande maskin.
<Majk> Hejsan, jag tänkte kolla om det är någon här inne som har koll på hur man flyttar "Aktivitetsfältet?" till skärmens nederkant? (Är nybörjare på Ubuntu)
<David-A> Hej Majk. Jag vet inte svaret men undrar ändå om du kör ubuntu med unity skrivbordsmiljö, eller med klassiska ubuntu skrivbordsmiljö? (eller nåt annat?)
<realubot> Majk: Tveksamt om det går utan hack.
<realubot> Jag har för mig att Shuttleworth har sagt något om att det inte kommer att infrias.
<realubot> Majk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2201646
<realubot> Majk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<realubot> Majk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415/comments/2
<Majk> David-A: Kör Unity, följde med per default. Realabut: Tackar ska in och läsa lite!
<realubot> Majk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312955/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of-the-screen
<Majk> Måste ju bara säga det att Linux-folk är extremt hjälpsamma, ingen som dumförklarar någon för att man inte besitter kunskap. Klockrent tycker jag.
<andol> Majk: Ähh, tror mig, det händer ibland det med :) Fast förhoppningsvis mindre nu än förr.
<Majk> Hah än så länge har det inte märkts av iaf, så det börjar bra (Y)
<andol> Gött mos.
<realubot> Majk: Du får överväga att byta Skrivbord helt om du inte står ut med Ubuntus standardutseende.
<realubot> Majk: Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu är alternativ om du vill ha ett annat utseende på operativsystemet. De är alla Ubuntu men med olika skrivbordsmiljöer än Ubuntus Unity.
<Majk> Okej, får ta och kika på vilket som kan passa fint. Får nog bli att fixa
<David-A> Majk. om du inte vill installera om systemet med en annan ubuntu-variant så kan du installere alternativa skrivbords-miljöer i din nuvarande ubuntu.
<realubot> Majk: "GNOME Classic session is included. To try it, choose it from the Sessions option on the login screen."
<Majk> Perfekt!
<realubot> Majk: Ser väl ut så här tror jag: https://i.stack.imgur.com/lJDKM.png
<Majk> Ser bra ut bara man ner raddan (Y)
<realubot> Majk: Du kan lägga till fälten med ikonerna som finns i panelen där uppe i panelen där nere och sedan ta bort den översta panelen.
<realubot> Majk: Så får du en panel som ligger i botten av skärmen.
<realubot> Majk: Det är ofarlgit att testa. Du väljer skivbordsmiljö när du loggar in så det är bara att testa Classic så ser du vad du tycker.
<Majk> Perfekt, tackar återigen för hjälpen!
<realubot> Majk: Den kanske inte heter Classic. Men den bör finnas som ett alternativ i inloggnignsmenyn.
<realubot> Majk: Hm, verkar som om de har tagit bort Classic i 14.04.
<realubot> Majk: Men du kan installera det genom Terminalen så här:
<realubot> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<realubot> Och sedan:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<realubot> Om du därefter logga ut så borde du kunna logga in med "GNOME Flashback"-skrivbordsmiljön.
<realubot> Majk: Ett alternativ i Classic/Flashback skrivbordsmiljön är att du installerar Cairo Dock. Det är nog så nära du kommer att ha Launchern nertill i skärmen: https://www.google.se/search?q=Ubuntu+Cairo+Dock&client=ubuntu&hs=DW9&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=SPpsU9PPA-eVywPP7oDAAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=983#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=RGdOBW6WLF9JqM%253A%3BmHtkgyxcz9MedM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.linux-a
<realubot> Skit.
<realubot> Majk: Så här ser det ut: http://www.linux-ai.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Unity-Cairo-Dock.png
<realubot> Majk: Om du använder Unity (med Launchern i vänsterkanten) så kunde man åtminstone i 12.04 dölja den så här: "In 12.04, you can go to System Settings > Appearance > Behavior and turn on autohide, then turn the sensitivity all the way down. Now the launcher will only show when you press Super (Windows-tangenten)"
<realubot> Du får då: 1. Ubuntu standardskrivbord Unity. 2. Ikoner nertill på skärmen. 3. Ej synlig Unity-Launcher.
<markusdbx> Funtar på att skaffa en riktigt högspecad utvecklar laptop. Funderar på dell m4800, någon som provat den eller kan rekommendera någon riktigt vass dator som fungerar bra med ubuntu?
<maxjezy> tjena
<andol> markusdbx: Inte mycket att rekomendera på den fronten. Däremot blev jag helt plötsligt nyfiken vad du landade på gällande att hålla alla dina git-repon i smidig sync...
<markusdbx> andol: det är fortfarande work-in-progress på sync-lösningen för mina git-repon. Har haft för mycket jobb. Men återkommer så snart jag har något nytt på den fronten.
<markusdbx> Slutade med att jag satte mig ner med dia och funderade, det är status typ
<andol> Åh, ambitiöst :)
<markusdbx> Tycker lätt det blir så med git. Workflow skisser. Man kan rusa iväg, och följa någon guide för att implementera någon annans lösning, men man vill förstå och lösa sina egna problem.
<andol> Sant
<markusdbx> Sen behöver jag ändå skisser för att "sälja" in till kollegor osv. Git är svårt att förstå, just för att det bara är några enkla med kraftfulla verktyg. Resten... själva arbetetsflödet får man lösa bäst man vill.
<markusdbx> att säga "jag kan git", är lite som att säga "jag kan linux" =)
 * andol har en nu f.d kollega som kommer ganska nära att kunna säga att han kan git...
<andol> Vart förbaskat praktiskt :)
<markusdbx> andol: hade han bra koll, eller hur menar du?
<andol> Jupp
<markusdbx> en väldig skillnad på att köra lite github, eller sätta upp sitt eget projekt med 4 branches och 200 utvecklare i olika länder
<andol> Jupp
<einand> jag använder git flera timmar varje dag, men kan det inte för det
<maxjezy> !ping
<maxjezy> !ping
<maxjezy> funkar det nu?
<maxjezy> ett två, ett två, testing testing.
<maxjezy> ouh, im sorry, aj vas thinking in swedish langu-age
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du full?!
<maxjezy> Philip5 jag är nykter jag
<einand> jag har blivit mainstream.
<maxjezy> realubot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8ZmIF18IuA
<maxjezy> sådär står mina 40" skärmar
<maxjezy> Philip5 kör du capture nx?
<maxjezy> fasiken vad snabbt det är jämnfört med corel aftershot och raw therapee
 * realubot bjuder einand på en kall öl.
<einand> tacj realubot
<realubot> Jag tyckte du såg ut att behöva det.
<realubot> Efter en lång och hård arbetsvecka.
 * maxjezy slaps realubot around a bit with a large trout
<maxjezy> Jag tyckte du såg ut att bevöva det.
<maxjezy> Efter en lång och hård vecka.
 * realubot utför petting på maxjezy.
 * maxjezy har windows defender igång och scannar
<maxjezy> No threats were detected on your PC during this scan.
<maxjezy> huh, alltid lika skönt
<realubot> Mila Kunis.
<realubot> Aldrig hört talas om henne men hon är snygg.
<realubot> Det räcker kanske?
<realubot> Hon är nog mer stylad än snygg i.o.f.s.
<maxjezy> är oracle virtualbox bäst?
<maxjezy> eller ska man välja en annan VM+
<maxjezy> tänkte testa ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<maxjezy> 102 MB, inte lite det.
<maxjezy> sen 964 på ubuntu, det blir totalt 1066 MB
<maxjezy> dagar som denna man önskar att man fortfarande hade kvar snabbare internet.
<realubot> Varför har du sänkt ditt Internet?
<maxjezy> det var billigare
<maxjezy> men nu har de höjt priset med 30 kr från och med nästa faktura
<maxjezy> vilket är sjukt, då de höjde när de skulle börja datalagras
<maxjezy> och nu höjs det igen
<realubot> säg till dem att sluta.
<maxjezy> ska ta fram 56 k modemet och börja surfa på telefonlinan igen
<maxjezy1> hm, skumt
<maxjezy1> oracle installerade något nätverkstjosan
<maxjezy1> och internet dissades
<maxjezy1> så ubuntu nedladdningen misslyckades
<maxjezy1> bara börja om från början
<maxjezy1> realubot såg du min video?
<maxjezy1> einand vad säger du om min video
<maxjezy1> ingen kommentar ännu på yt
<realubot> maxjezy1: Jag klickar inte på dina malwarelänkar.
<einand> maxjezy1: vad visar den?
<maxjezy1> kreativ lösning för skärmar jag inte orkar sätta upp på väggen
<maxjezy1> 2 stolar får agera skärmfötter
<realubot> markusdbx: Nu har jag kollat in skärmarna.
<realubot> markusdbx: Sorry. Wrong person.
<realubot> ubuntujezy: Nu har jag kollat in skärmarna.
<realubot> ubuntujezy: Risken är att du stöter till någon av skärmarna och att de trillar.
<realubot> Hur mycket av Aquas framgång ligger i Lene Nystrøm? utseende?
<ubuntujezy> realubot ja, det är risken
<ubuntujezy> men de kommer iaf till användning nu, bara stått och skräpat bra länge
<realubot> ubuntujezy: Är det inte svindyrt med 40" skärmar?
<ubuntujezy> realubot glad att du frågar
<ubuntujezy> de kostade 25 lax styck en gång i tiden
<ubuntujezy> jag betalade inte riktigt så mycket dock
<realubot> Är de begagnade?
<ubuntujezy> jopp
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-10
<Basse> Hallå, uppdaterade min server igår med lite nya diskar och passade på att installera ubuntu server 14.04, men jag har lite problem när jag kör apt-get update, servern får inte svar på några adresser det står bara failed to fetch på alla länkar
<andol> Basse: Kan det vara så att använder dig utav tredjepartsrepon/ppan som inte stödjer Ubuntu 14.04 än? Möjlighet att klistra in felmeddelanderna via http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Basse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7432613/ sådär, provade och lägga till lite andra adresser med men fick inget svar på dom heller
<andol> Basse: Ahh, ser lite ut som att du saknar trasig DNS.
<andol> Kan du pröva två saker
<andol> (telefon)
<Basse> okej vadå?
<morbidlyobese> Saknar trasig DNS?
<andol> Hmm, blev visst dubbla negationer där.
<andol> Basse: 1) ping ping.sunet.se, 2) 192.36.125.18
<andol> Basse: 1) ping ping.sunet.se, 2) ping 192.36.125.18
<andol> Basse: Titta även gärna vad som (inte) står i /etc/resolv.conf
<andol> Basse: Givet server så antar jag att du har nätverket inställt via /etc/network/interfaces, istället för att använda NetworkManager? Statiskt satta ip-adresser eller kör du med dhcp?
<Basse> resolv.conf va tom hjälpte och lägga till nameserver 8.8.8.8, men hur lägger jag till det permanent då det kan försvinna ur resolv.conf
<Basse> static ip
<andol> Basse: Du kan sätta dns-nameservers i /etc/network/interfaces
<Basse> okej, tackar
<andol> Basse: Gissar även att din nuvarande /etc/resolv.conf är en symlänk pekande på en sökväg innehållande resolvconf? Ifall du inte vill att resolvconf ska hålla på och mecka med din /etc/resolv.conf så kan du radera symlänken och istället göra /etc/resolv.conf till en "vanlig" fil, som då lämnas orörd.
<andol> Fast annars så läser resolvconf dns-nameservers i /etc/network/interfaces vid uppstart.
<andol> Jo, resolvconf kan helt klart kännas onödigt magiskt, i alla fall på servrar :) Däremot är det mer vettigt i säg laptop-miljö där man hoppar mer mellan nätverk och sådär.
<Basse> tackar fungerar mycket bättre nu :)
<andol> Gött mos.
<morbidlyobese> andol: Ungefär som när Morgan säger "vi har väldigt ont om platsbrist".
<andol> Jo
<realubot> Popup-fönster med webbplatsundersökningar är nästan lika störande som telefonförsäljare.
<realubot> andol: Du med oss prata Morgan-språk.
<morbidlyobese> Tror t.o.m. att han säger "plastbrist".
<markusdbx> Är det en dålig idé att köra ett microsd kort som / på en liten filserver. Filerna lagrar jag i /lagring
<markusdbx> lagring är hdd raid1
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer!
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/iEbNB
<maxjezy> einand jag tittade på alla bilder
<einand> ok
<itmannen> Nu ger jag snart upp mina tafatta försök att konfa min bnc :(
<maxjezy> eurovision, vem röstar ni på?
<maxjezy> polen är en favorit här men även sverige och ryssland
<Philip5> enligt bettingföretagen så ska ju österike vinna och sverige komma två
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/iEbNB
<conny_> ryssland e bra men hoppas sverige kommer i toppen
<einand> nederländerna
 * realubot skiter i schlager.
<maxjezy> Philip5 bettingföretagen hade rätt som vanligt.
<Philip5> umm
<realubot> Vem vann?
<maxjezy> skägget vann!
<maxjezy> österrike
<maxjezy> två kom finland med bara 4 röster ifrån att vinna
<maxjezy> sverige delade sista plats med frankrike med 1 poäng var
<David-A> oddsen att sverige skulle hamna sist var 1 mot 2500. tusan att jag inte satsa en hundralapp, kunde haft en kvarts milj nu
<maxjezy> frankrike fattade grejen tidigt, de byggde ett torn och baka baguetter, på så vis lockar de turister för all framtid medans andra länder måste göra sitt bästa i eurovision
<maxjezy> frankrike gjorde en horrabel skämtlåt för att driva med projektet och visa hur överlägsna de är andra europeiska länder.
<maxjezy> de har bra självförtroende våra franska grannar
<maxjezy> aja, tjao!
<David-A> internetmedierna verkar långsamma att rapportera resultatlisten. är det bara text-tv där man kan se förstaplatserna?
<David-A> wikipedia förståss, där finns hela resultatlistan, i stort sett direkt efter sändningen, för många språk
<realubot> Jaha. Det var ju tråkigt för Nielsen.
<realubot> Jag är intresserad av hur personer som Nielsen och andra B-kändisar försörjer sig.
<realubot> Det kan väl inte gå runt på sina "one-hit wonders".
<David-A> realubot: såg du Searching for Sugarman om sångaren Rodrigues? han som blev berömd i sydafrika o alla trodde var död. han sålde ca 1/2 milj skivor i sydafrika, skivbolagen tog pengarna men Rodrigues själv fick inget. Nej det går nog inte runt med one-hit wonders.
<realubot> David-A: Nope.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har hört talas om den men såg den aldrig.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tänker mest på de svenska artisterna.
<realubot> David-A: Skådespelarna m.m.
<realubot> Det måste vara många som försörjer sig på annat än artisteriet.
<realubot> Andreas Wilson eller vad han heter som spelar i Ondskan tror jag är bartender eller något.
<David-A> det har ju gjorts massor med intervjuer med Sanna Nilsen, jag minns inte att jag sett nån där de frågar om pengar, men jag har inte sett alla, långt ifrån.
<realubot> Han har en Juicebar.
<realubot> Sedan har vi Bo Widerbergs son. Han blandar också drinkar har jag för mig att jag har läst.
<realubot> Det hade varit roligt att veta vad alla halvkändisar jobbar med eftersom de knappast lever på gamla meriter.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-11
<Markk> !fråga
<Markk> !ask
<Markk> hm
<Philip5> Markk: vad försöker du göra?
<realubot> http://www.gp.se/ekonomi/1.2366320-linuxanvandare-anmaler-bankid
<realubot> Linuxanvändare anmäler BankID.
<realubot> einand: Är det du som är i farten?
<einand> realubot: nix
<itmannen> Nu har jag installerat en intressant version av ubuntu. NodeZero
<itmannen> Bygger på Lucide
<David-A> nyss på tv "Den mänskliga staden" Kunskapskanalen 20:05-21:00. om arkiteketn Jan Gehls inflytadne runt om i världen (repris från mån)
<David-A> europeisk socialistisk stadsplanering tränger till slut in i USA: gågator o cykelvägar i New York. propaganda mot höghus i Christchurch där man ska bygga upp stan efter jordbävningen.
<itmannen> Lugnt som i graven. Men folk ska väl upp och knega tidigt antar jag. Jag har !förmånen! att vara sjukpensionär.
<David-A> ingen fara, jag kan sitta kvar till efter midnatt o gnälla på tv
<David-A> aldrig sett på tv "Är du starkare än en femteklassare?" skulle i så fall sändas efter kl 23. olämpligt för barn.
<itmannen> Inte illa. 300 program finns med i NodeZero. :)
<itmannen> Nu ska det hackas så det slår gnistor om det. :)
<itmannen> Mina egna datorer vill säga
<itmannen> Finns många bra verktyg för att kontrollera sin säkerhet
<realubot> NodeZero?
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeej
<peyam> Det är jag farbror Peyam
<itmannen> real. Precis så
<peyam> itmannen nämen hallllooooooo
<itmannen> Hojtan unge man
<itmannen> rel
<itmannen> Hm. Nu har jag glömt hur man tabbar fram nick
<realubot> itmannen: Bokstavera och tryck tabb.
<realubot> it + tabb
<realubot> för itmannen
<realubot> Har du rostat igen itmannen?
<itmannen> Nu kom jag ihåg. Jo jag är helrostad
<itmannen> realubot< Hur är läget med dig då?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är okej. Status oförändrad skulle jag säga. Hur mår du då?
<peyam> realubot, sup?
<realubot> Bortsett från att du är rostad då.
<realubot> peyam: Hej du. Helt okej. Hur är det med dig?
<peyam> Jodå.. funderar på att ta en bäsh. va tks?
<realubot> itmannen: Kul att se dig här igen. Du har lyst med din frånvaro.
<itmannen> Jo det kan bli så med en gammal sjukling
<itmannen> realubot< Kolla du på vad NodeZero är för något?
<itmannen> Nu ligger dom risigt till ute på samhället.:)
<itmannen> Eller rättare sagt deras datorer
<itmannen> Nu gäller det bara att bli tillräckligt kry för att åka ut med hackerväskan i bilen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag googlade det och såg att det var någon säkerhetsdist?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur gick det med frugan och ungarna? Löste det sig till det bättre eller?
<realubot> peyam: En bärs låter bra.
<realubot> Bash och bärs är sällan fel.
<itmannen> realubot< Ja nu är allt på plats
<realubot> itmannen: Okej. Bra att det löste sig till slut. Jag kommer ihåg när du satt och häckade i Turkiet.
<realubot> Det var ingen glad itman där inte.
<itmannen> realubot< Ja fy för den lede vilken pärs
<itmannen> Hur är det här nu för tiden gällande offtopic
<itmannen> Man blir salig när man ser programutbudet i NodeZero
<itmannen> Och så har jag skickat efter en USB-djongel med långspröt för wifi
<realubot> itmannen: Offtopic är helt okej.
<itmannen> Har inte hunnit testa så mycket ännu. Men den verkar då ta emot betydligt bättre än vanliga inbyggda
<itmannen> Ok
<realubot> itmannen: Men du får inte skryta om din porrfilmssamling, sälja knark eller snaka om hur man bäst blåser folk på nätet.
<realubot> itmannen: Sådant är inte okej.
<itmannen> Då får jag försöka låta bli det då
<realubot> Ja. Försök åtminstone.
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Har du dålig täckning på det mobila eller?
<David-A> hur man blåser folk på nätet måste man ju få prata om. det är ju vad ekonomerna hoppas ska rädda världsekonomin i framtiden.
<itmannen> realubot< Nä absolut inte. det är för helt andra syften
<realubot> itmannen: You're a hacker.
<itmannen> realubot< Jag tänkte med hjälp av NodeZero knäcka wifi och sen erbjuda min hjälp mot betalning
<realubot> Okej. Hur ska du knäcka wifi? WEP?
<itmannen> realubot< Vilket som helst
<realubot> Jag gissar att de penetrationsprogram som finns i NodeZero går att installera i Ubuntu också eftersom NodeZero bygger på Ubuntu.
<itmannen> Ja det går nog alldeles utmärkt skulle jag tro
<realubot> Tror det men jag har inte satt mig in i detaljerna.
<itmannen> Men i NodeZero finns det redan ca 300 appar
<itmannen> Den bygger på lucide
<realubot> Mjo. Titta på Backtrack Linux om du inte redan har gjort det.
<itmannen> Har glott
<itmannen> Och nu. En liten men välförtjänt pause
<realubot> Okej. Det är ju den mest kända penetrationsdisten.
<realubot> itmannen: Ha det bra!
<realubot> itmannen: Jag menar att det kan vara enklare att använda BackTrack Linux för det finns nog fler guider till det. Även om programmen som används säkert är likadana i BackTrack som i NodeZero.
<itmannen> BackTrack 5 is OUTDATED and no longer supported – Downloads have been discontinued
<itmannen> Please check the KALI LINUX project instead
<itmannen> Och det har jag gjort
<itmannen> Kali is a complete re-build of BackTrack Linux
<itmannen> http://docs.kali.org/introduction/what-is-kali-linux
<realubot> Okay.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Uppdrag granskning" SVT24 00:35-01:35. våldsamma vänsteraktivister större hot mot samhället än nazister (repris från ons)
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-04
<nicklas_> hallå, nån som vet varför ubuntu extras reposen inte är tillgängligt för (*)buntu 15.04?
<NeverW8> just ja det var måndag
<einand> hplc nej, dock måste image filen du har vara formaterad i HFS
<einand> May the Fourth be with you...
<Duzu> Mark Shuttleworth Pre-UOS Keynote and Q+A
<Duzu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag
<Duzu> NÃ¥gon som kollar?
<Philip5> nä det är ju hockey på tv :D
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<maxjezy> Philip5, tittar du på alla matcher oavsätt vilket lag eller?
<Philip5> nej inte alla
<Philip5> men ska kolla kl 20 också
<Hund> Philip5: Skaffa ett liv gosse.:P
<Philip5> Hund, det är ju hockey som gäller nu
<Hund> Orka hockey. :P
<Philip5> hockey-vm!!! ftw
<emma> hi
<Hund> Hellu
<maxjezy> tjenis
<Hund> Jag får anstränga mig för att inte avsluta den meningen. :P
<maxjezy> jo jag med
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Då är det inte bara jag med dålig humor.
<Hund> Vad gör du vaken?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-05
<maxjezy> letar lite videos online
<Hund> Seems legit.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> hittade en ganska bra film jag ska bearbeta lite
<maxjezy> ska göra ett fake ufo klipp
<Hund> Haha okej. :D
<Hund> Jag kontrar med att äta ett ägg.
<maxjezy> lite roligt, klippet jag ska använda slutar på frame 1024
<maxjezy> tycker det är så perfekt så jag vet inte vad
<maxjezy> gillar det talet
<maxjezy> materialet är dessutom filmat med en väldigt bra kamera så trackingen flyter på finfint
<maxjezy> hittills bara trackat en point men den gick 110 frames innan den tappades
<maxjezy> och den gick utanför bild så inte så konstigt
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Det är ju ett sätt att roa sig en tisdag klockan 2 på natten. :P
<maxjezy> ja, nu har jag trackat och renderar ut en test för att se att den flyter fint
<maxjezy> sånt vill man inte göra på dagarna
<emma> is there a swedish ubuntu offtopic chat?
<emma> i want to talk about learning swedish and swedish culture :)
<maxjezy> emma, must it be ubuntu offtopic?
<emma> maxjezy: no not at all. I want a general chat with swedish people that's all
<maxjezy> there is a chat for the internet forum flashback.org
<maxjezy> check that out.
<emma> is it on freenode?
<maxjezy> no, it's flashback.org on irc
<maxjezy> but it requiers some login i guess
<maxjezy> long time since i used it
<maxjezy> irc.funplanet.com  #mysrummet
<maxjezy> try that one
<NeverW8> Gäsp..
<NeverW8> Någon som prövat Jessie än eller?
<andol> NeverW8: Jupp, har dragit in Jessie på min DNS-master såväl som på min övervaknings-server. Än så länge kommer vi överens.
<NeverW8> andol: keewlt, ska nog möjligtvis kolla om jag själv ska uppdatera hemma
<Barre> kör ssh tunnel som jag surfar via med jämna mellanrum, ibland krashar ssh-tunneln och ssh klienten skriver "administratively prohibited". Tunneln skapar jag med "DynamicForward 127.0.0.1:5080" i  ~/.ssh/config
<Barre> förslag på vad det kan vara?
<NeverW8> Låter som något imellan så som en brandvägg eller något Barre
<NeverW8> Barre: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14160/ssh-tunneling-error-channel-1-open-failed-administratively-prohibited-open
<larsemil> Barre: får du samma om du kör ssh -D 8080 user@remote.host
<larsemil> eller ja, 5080
<Barre> NeverW8: mm.. det konstiga är att det fungerar felfritt ett tag innan felmeddelandet uppstår..
<Barre> larsemil: jupps, samma resultat
<larsemil> konstigt.
<larsemil> https://www.hackerrank.com/pythonist
<hplc> om jag vill ändra ordningen i vänster marginalens programstartare på skrivbordet, , säg att terminalen ska vara tredje programstartaren från toppen, hur gör man då?
<Amoz> hplc, drar ikonen å placerar den där du vill?
<hplc> men det verkar "låst"
<hplc> har provat
<hplc> jag drar alltså ikonen terminalen, från långt ner i vänsterspalten programstartare, och uppåt
<hplc> ska man dra den ifrån nån annastans?
<hplc> jag försöker så att säga bara flytta om i stapeln, men det kanske går bättre om jag tar terminalen direkt ifrån "Start-knappen"
<hplc> aha!, hmm glöm det, det var inget, bara jag som hade hjärnsläpp
<hplc> försöker lite med html och försöker få in en bild. Men var i operativsystemet är det brukligt att förvara bilder?, och vem ska vara ägare? gruppen www?
<hplc> ska bilder ligga i samma katalog som index.htm?
<larsemil> du har ju en mapp med ditt projekt
<larsemil> ofta /var/www på en webbserver. kan vara vilken mapp som helst
<NeverW8> ^
<larsemil> i den har du en index-fil.
<larsemil> i den mappen skapar du mappar för dina assets.
<larsemil> mkdir -p assets/{img,css,js}
<hplc> aha
<hplc> första gången någonsin jag provar skriva html kod, tackar för all hjälp jag får :)
<hplc> ska jag vara      su www     när man gör sånt här?
 * hplc är ovanligt blond för tillfället
<larsemil> hplc: nä.
<NeverW8> hplc: har du något behov av att lägga det i www mappen?
<hplc> vet inte, jag ville bara se om jag kan göra en hyffsad sida på min apache/127.0.0.1
<hplc> mest för husbehov så att säga, men det skadar ju inte att göra rätt från början
<NeverW8> Behöver du apache? om det bara är html/css/j*script så behöver du nog inte det
<NeverW8> Hemma site? okej då hänger jag med :)
<hplc> ja :)
<hplc> följer codeacademy
<hplc> och testar momenten i min apache
<NeverW8> Under /var/www/ borde du väl ha dina dokument right?
<NeverW8> och du kan nå den i din webbläsare om du går till localhost
<hplc> för i den kursen är det för lite manuellt jnackande enligt min åsikt om inlärning
<hplc> jaa, den brukar väl kallas för "dokument root"??
<hplc> eller?
<andol> hplc: Jo, i Apache pekar man ut den mappen under DocumentRoot.
<NeverW8> andersbs: .se?
<Rebecca_> godmorgon kära vänner
<NeverW8> maxjezy > rebecca
<NeverW8> the transformation is real
<maxjezy> NeverW8, joppz.
<maxjezy> fett störigt att min HexChat klient tar min dators namn.
<maxjezy> som om jag inte har något att säga till om.
<matachi> hehe
<hplc> näää, det vill sig inte
<hplc> jpg filen i var/www/assets, korrekt stavning i var/www/html/index.html
<hplc> men bilden dyker inte upp, bara en lite liten kvadrat
<hplc> grå kvarat med typ en lastbil på en väg som symbol i kvadraten
<NeverW8> definerade du filformated hplc ?
<hplc> va?
<NeverW8> hplc: visa strängen där du pekar ut bilden i din html kod, och se visar du vad filen heter
<hplc> <img src="/var/www/assets/dde-bca.jpg" width="200" height="60" alt="Musen" border="5">.
<NeverW8> och bilden heter exakt sådär right? :P
<hplc> ja
<NeverW8> är det index.html?
<hplc> ja
<NeverW8> ls -la /var/www/ | grep dde-bca.jpg
<NeverW8> ja och index.html också
<hplc> den ls la kommer tillbaka tom, inget svar alls
<NeverW8> om du gör en ls la /var/www/
<NeverW8> ls -la /var/www/     vad får du då
<NeverW8> glömde assets, lite upptagen i mitt :P sorry
<NeverW8> Iaf, kolla så att filen ligger där, har rätt filformat eller alternativt chmod:a om med recrusive
<hplc> -rw-rw-r-- 1 hplc hplc 154195 maj  5 11:42 dde-bca.jpg
<NeverW8> chmod 665 /var/www/assets/dde-bca.jpg
<hplc> testar..
<hplc> nepp
<hplc> jaja, det var bara en kul grej
<NeverW8> Det fungerar inte? hmm, om du pekar ut den manuellt i webbläsaren.
<NeverW8> 127.0.0.1/path/to/dde-bca.jpg
<hplc> ....det har jag inte tänkt på
<hplc> not found
<NeverW8> index.html ligger i /var/www/ om jag inte misstar mig, så ändra koden från src="/var/www/assets/dde-bca.jpg till src="/assets/testpic.png sen kör kommandot: mv /var/www/assets/dde-bca.jpg /var/www/assets/testpic.png
<NeverW8> pröva sen, det borde fungera
<hplc> njae, allt som hände var att den lilla gråa kvadraten försvann
<NeverW8> i webbläsaren, klicka ctrl+u
<NeverW8> sen kollar du om vägen till bilden stämemr
<hplc> nu så!
<hplc> jag har nog fattat fel
<NeverW8> Vad var det :P
<hplc> jag lade bilden i samma mapp som index.html, och ändrade sökvägen, då fungerade det, jag måste grovt ha missföstått vad "dokumentroot" är
<NeverW8> :)
<NeverW8> Bra att det löste sig
<hplc> i vanligt tal är ju /  alltid  /
<NeverW8> ska nog sticka från jobbet nu
<NeverW8> kaffet är liksom snart slut
<hplc> men i webb världen är "documentroot" ..........nåt annat
<maxjezy> vad tycker ni, är det inte lite pinsamt att lekmer.se har reklam för 3 på sin sida
<maxjezy> annons
<einand> löste sig riktigt snyggt, på måndag byter jag jobb
<einand> maxjezy: tycker det är värdelöst när shoper gör reklam för saker som de inte sälejr
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-06
<mikul> jag undrar om det finns något smidigt sätt att skicka ljudet från vissa program till högtalarna(uttaget på baksidan) och ljud från andra prgram (i det här fallet ett spel) till hörlurarna(uttaget på framsidan).. kan en till exempel skapa två kanaler och skicka vissa program till ena och vissa till andra och sen bestämma vilket "kort"/uttag det ska gå till?
<larsemil> ja. det går
<larsemil> pulseaudio
<larsemil> ah. han hade lämnat ja
<andol> Som vanligt då :)
<larsemil> jag har hög latency
<andol> larsemil: Brevduvor sista vägen? :)
<larsemil> mmm
<Hund> Folk gör så hela tiden. Ställer en fråga och drar 10 sek senare. :P
<Linda^> SÃ¥klart
<maxjezy> Linda^, det stämmer väl inte?
<matachi> :-P
<matachi> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/353qal/seriously_ubuntu/ :-P
<Linda^> Hund: ungefär som max!
<Hund> Linda^: Sicken buse!
<Linda^> SÃ¥ himla typiskt honom
<Hund> Oväntat att se folk här. :P
<Linda^> Det är ju alltid folk här
<Linda^> däremot inte ofta folk skriver
<madbear> häj
<Linda^> hej björnen
<Hund> Alla är rädd för mig tror jag. ;p
<Linda^> Hund: Eller björnen? Björnar är ju farligare än hundar, fast de ser så söta och oskyldiga ut.
<madbear> tack, görs?
<Linda^> Äter, durå?
<madbear> jo käkade lite nyss
<madbear> ska väl sova snart antar jag
<Linda^> Vad åt du för gott då?
<Hund> Linda^: Alla vet att hundar är farligare än björnar. Har du någonsin sett någon ha en vaktbjörn?
<madbear> jag åt, yoghurt, grädde och nötter
<Linda^> Hund: Nej, men det är ju för att ingen vågar, för även de som vill ha saker vaktade blir rädda.
<Linda^> halåååå
<Hund> Äsch, jag ger upp. :P
<Linda^> Hund: Nämen
<Linda^> quitter :)
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Är inte det en Twitter-klient?
<Linda^> ingen aning
<Linda^> men du är en quitter :P
 * Linda^ rapar lite
<madbear> nä men usch
<Hund> Tss. ;D
<madbear> det där var offotpic rejält Linda^ XD
<madbear> alltså börjat bli riktigt orolig för realubot
<madbear> men jag tror att händelseförloppet var följande: han var off till och från, sen en längre tid och sen tittade in
<madbear> sedan dess inte synts till, det ger ju hopp. i alla fall
<Linda^> madbear: Var det inte nån som hade adress och allt till honom? bara att besöka hans hem och se om han lever :)
<Linda^> Alltså, två killar som stör sig på när en tjej rapar också. Va är ni för mesar? :D
<Linda^> Eller iofs, Hund kanske är tjej själv
<Hund> It's a mystery!
<Hund> ;)
<Linda^> Men i såna fall blir jag bara ännu mer besviken
<Linda^> SÃ¥ fail hur som haver :p
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag har inget emot tjejer som rapar.
<Hund> Men tjejer får inte lätta på trycket. :D
<Linda^> O.o
<Linda^> får inte?
<Hund> Nä. Bakdelen är endast för dekorativt syfte.
<Linda^> Haha vafan
<Hund> :P
<Linda^> sen kan väl "lätta på trycket" betyda lite vad som
<Hund> Jag hade en tjejkompis som bodde här förut. Hon släppte sig hela tiden bara för att retas med mig. :(
<Linda^> Saknar du det?
<Hund> Nej!
<Linda^> Det tror jag nog
<madbear> hehehe
<Hund> Det var elakt. Jag har inte kunnat titta på en tjej på samma sätt som innan sedan dess.
<Linda^> hahaha
<Linda^> Då ska du inte träffa mig
<Hund> Haha
<madbear> jo Linda^ så är det. Vi får väl skicka honom på uppdrag.
<Linda^> madbear: Jag har dock ingen koll på vem det är, så du får skicka ut honom :P
<Linda^> Kanske kan Hunden lukta sig fram till honom :o
<madbear> vill inte ta upp det nu, såhär 5 år senare
<Hund> Skicka en spårbjörn du!
<Hund> Dom som är så bra..
<Linda^> Nu skickar vi en spårhund!
<Linda^> finns väl inget som heter spårbjörn, herregud
<Linda^> dessa hittepåord
<Hund> Pfft. :p
<Linda^> Himla typiskt hundar
<Linda^> Eller vad säger björnen?
<Linda^> Fan, känner mig omringad av djur
<madbear> alla björnar är bra på allt
<Linda^> Om man skulle ta och glo på lite serier
<madbear> vad tipsar vi om idag då?
<Linda^> lämna djuren i fred lite
<madbear> paradize hotelz?
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> skojar du
<Linda^> sånt glor inte jag på
<madbear> haha ja ja ja jag skojar
<Hund> Jag kikar på Twitch.
<Linda^> :(
<madbear> Hund: vad?
<Linda^> blir nog "the returned"
<madbear> Linda^: va e de?
<madbear> pallar inget läskigt ska du veta
<Linda^> En serie
<madbear> låter läskigt
<Hund> Fireball1725
<madbear> Hund: vad e det?
<Linda^> folk som "return" från de döda.
<madbear> ballz on fire?
<Hund> Twitch?
<madbear> Linda^: e den den roliga eller?
<Hund> Eller Fireball?
<Linda^> madbear: Den är inte rolig? Det är en thriller tror jag enligt imdb
<madbear> vad sänder fireball?
<madbear> fyfan läskigt
<Linda^> Dock en remake. Orginalet är franskt från kanada tror jag
<Linda^> Men scenerna är identiska, så jag kör på remaken bara.
<madbear> du kan köra varannan
<madbear> XD
<Linda^> jobbigt
<Linda^> lyssna på franska och hålla på
<Hund> Minecraft!
<Hund> Dom har nyligen startat om på ForgeCraft 2.
<Linda^> Nej nu ni små djur
<Linda^> Ha det fint
<Hund> Det samma!
<Laban> Någon som har koll på hur man lämpligast sätter upp en X-session som inte behöver visas aktivt på den körande datorn? Typ terminal server.
<Hund> Laban: Vad menar du? Jag skyller på att jag är trött.
<Hund> :P
<Laban> Jag vill ha ett fjärrskrivbord att ansluta till, där jag kan ha en del GUI-applikationer igång, som ligger på min Ubuntu server.
<Laban> Och kunna ansluta till denna session lite varsomhelst.
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-07
<Hund> Jag hade rekommenderat SSH. Du kan faktiskt köra grafiska program via SSH.
<Laban> Mm, via MingW och dylikt, men då ligger de inte igång om jag stänger anslutningen.
<Hund> Använd Screen.
<Laban> Ponera att jag vill ha ett parti patiens igång hemma, och vill fortsätta från jobbet. :)
<Laban> Screen och visuella program fungerar väl rätt dåligt vad jag vet.
<Hund> Ingen aning. :P
<Hund> Jag har faktiskt nada koll på något utöver SSH.
<Laban> Xorg/Xfree är ju en server/klientlösning by design. Problemet är att jag vill kunna plocka upp en och samma kliensession.
<Hund> Det borde väl finnas något bra och öppet alternativ?
<Laban> Tycker också det.
<Hund> Gnome använder något som heter Vino.
<Hund> X2go kanske kan vara något?
<Hund> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X2Go
<Laban> LÃ¥ter intressant
<Hund> :)
<P-A> Hej! Har ett problem med internetsäkerheten.
<P-A> Hello Is anyone here?
<Barre> yes
<ewook> no.
<ewook> ;)
<Hund> Nästan rekord! Han stannade ju hela tio minuter.
<Philip5> vem?
<madbear> Philip5: shutter count över 1800, redan
<Philip5> madbear: du är värsta paparazzin
<madbear> Philip5: vågar inte, bor på så liten ort
<madbear> finns sköna profiler att fota här, ska greppa modet och fråga om jag får
<Philip5> madbear: trodde du bara tog up-skirt-bilder ;)
<madbear> har ju en sån vinklingsbar skärm
<madbear> den kallas ju för upskirtskärmen
<Philip5> så klart du har ;)
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-08
<hplc> en installation gick sönder och hemmamappen var krypterad, så jag gjorde en paralell installation på en annan disk, men hur kommer jag åt allt i den första hårddisken?
<hplc> "ecryptfs-mount-private" får jag till svar, men det låser inte upp mappen
<hplc> den som havererade var /dev/sdb
<hplc> är kanalen avvecklad?
<Hund> hplc: Det är vardag och klockan är mitt i natten. Folk sover.
<Barre> hplc: när du krypterade hemkatalogen första gången så fick du frågan om var du skulle spara nyckeln till krypteringen. Med hjälp av den så kan du decryptera  har du inte den eller om du sparade den i den krypterade hemkatalogen är du mer eller mindre körd.
<HeMan> Haloj!
<hplc> LÖSTE SIG :)
<hplc> oj
<andol> \o/
<andol> hplc: Löste sig hur?
<hplc> jo samma fras gick bättre med sudo framför :D
<hplc> ....nattens problem that is
<hplc> fast nu ere problem med owncloud istället
<hplc> serverside fungerar allt, bortsett från att den påpekar att jag ska använda webdav
<hplc> på ubuntu installerade jag den som hette owncloud
<hplc> ska ubuntu ha ha "webdav" med
<molgrum> behöver fixa auto-idle på empathy men jag hittar ingen sådan inställning
<matachi> Barre: Är det så det fungerar? Jag har aldrig testat att krypter en hemkatalog, men jag har en extern HDD som jag har en krypterad ext4-partition på, och då har jag bara en passphrase som jag måste mata in när jag kopplar in disken.
<matachi> hplc: Vet inte riktigt vilket paket du installerat, men det som ligger i Ubuntus egna repo är nog gammalt. Blev ju lite av en storm för ett tag sedan just om det http://www.pcworld.com/article/2845072/ubuntu-owncloud-and-a-hidden-dark-side-of-linux-software-repositories.html Men det handlar väl iof om server-paketet.
<Barre> matachi: ja, det skiljer sig när du krypterar på block-nivå. Krypterad $HOME kör kryptering på filsystemsnivå.
<hplc> mja alltså servern fungerar fint, på clienten installerade jag owncloud-client från standard repo, men nu behöver klienten nån "webdav"
<hplc> så, vad heter korrekt webdav i ubuntus repo???, det finns ju ingen som bokstavligt talat  heter webdav
<hplc> om jag ska gissa, så blir det:  /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/Bilder
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/Dokument
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/iMacros
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/Mallar
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/NetBeansProjects
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/Publikt
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/pycharm
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/PycharmProjects
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/workspace
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/hej.rb
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/improvedWhos
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/who.py
<hplc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Dk1T2drU/who2.py
<hplc> ooopsie!
<hplc> fusedav - filesystem to mount WebDAV shares
<matachi> hplc: Jag hade installerat ownCloud-klienten enligt instruktionerna på deras hemsida: https://owncloud.org/install/#install-clients
<matachi> hplc: Funkar kanon för mig iaf och har inte behövt vela med någon "webdav". Jag har installerat ownCloud på en CentOS 7 server och sedan owncloud-client paketet via förra länken på Ubuntu och Fedora.
<matachi> Barre: okej, intressant!
<maxjezy> einand, har du köpt ny kamera än?
<maxjezy> har för mig du var i tankarna
<maxjezy> vad har ni för favoritpizza?
<Hund> Banana
<maxjezy> ost skinka banan?
<maxjezy> eller är det bara massa banan och ost?
<maxjezy> skinka banan curry
<Hund> Skinka, banan, curry och kyckling.
<Hund> Vissa skippar kycklingen dom snåla jävlarna!
<maxjezy> jo, såg det nu på en lista
<maxjezy> ingen kyckling
<maxjezy> en grej jag inte gillar är nötter på pizza
<maxjezy> annars äter jag allt i princip
<matachi> kebabpizza
<matachi> vad hungrig jag blev nu :P inte käkat sedan typ 13
<Hund> Nötter i mat kan vara gott tycker jag.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag äter fyra gånger om dagen. :P
<maxjezy> kebabpizza är en favorit om den är bra
<maxjezy> men sällan den är bra
<matachi> håller på med en grej som jag vill bli klar med innan jag tar och käkar... Har varit så i typ 6 h nu dock :P
<maxjezy> jag slängde in pizzarester i ugnen nu
<maxjezy> vesuvio från igår
<matachi> najs
<matachi> vissa kebabpizzor är lite halvdana ja
<maxjezy> det ska vara mycket starkt på kebabpizza
<maxjezy> och en mild sås till
<maxjezy> hamburgardressing och tabasco på denna dock
<maxjezy> nah, rester är inte så najs
<maxjezy> man bör vara riktigt hungrig för dessa
<matachi> :D
<oGG> jabber_oath: respond to this message with auth token, typ.
<oGG> lite fel kanal där då
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-09
<Hederlig> God kväll gott folk
<Hederlig> Finns där någon här som kan hjälpa mig med en sak?
<Hederlig> Jag skulle köra en uppdatering men hade ej tillräkligt med utrymme på disken, (Intressant då jag har 500gb fritt) läste att det handlar om kennels om något. Misstänker det är samma återställnings punkter
<Hederlig> Finns där på något sätt att man ställer in på att man sparar en eller två av dom punkterna endast?
<David-A> Hederlig: man bör ha nästan lika mycket ledigt utrymme som operativet tar när man uppdaterar till nästa version, för att den behöver ladda ner allt innan den installerar paketen
<David-A> Hederlig: en sak som brukar ta signifikant plats efter ett tag är gamla kärnor "kernels", man behöver normalt bara spara 1 el 2 gamla
<David-A> Hederlig: men om man inte har tagitbort eller låter ett program automatiskt ta bort gamla kan man ha dussintals gamla kärnor installerade
<David-A> Hederlig: man kan också ta bort andra gamla paket som inte behövs med "apt-get autoremove" och cachade paket med "apt-get clean"
<David-A> Hederlig: jag tror att verktyget "datorstädaren"/"computer janitor" kan hjälpa till att städa gamla kärnor o onödiga paket, med grafiskt gränssnitt.
<Hederlig> David-A: hittar jag "Datorstädaren" under software center?
<David-A> ja, skulle tro det
<Hederlig> när jag söker på det så hittar jag "Dustforce" samma program men annat namn?
<David-A> nej, verker inte troligt
<David-A> Hederlig: hittar den nåt om du söker på engelska namnet? janitor
<Hederlig> Söker jag på Janitor så dycker Dustforce upp, kostar 9.99$
<David-A> nä, det är fel
<Hederlig> Googlade det, finns bara upp till 12.10
<Hederlig> har själv 14.04
<David-A> Hederlig: man-sidan antyder att den skulle finnas för 14.04, men den kanske har ersatts av nåt annat
<Meerkat> Är det bara gamla kernels du vill ta bort?
<Hederlig> ville det, då jag inte kunde ladda ner nya uppdateringar
<Meerkat> Jag har den här sidan bokmärkt https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Hederlig> tyckte det var konstigt att jag inte hade utrymme då jag har ca 500gb ledigt
<Meerkat> skrolla ner till "synaptic" för en grafisk metod.
<Hederlig> hittade denna koden på en blogg
<Hederlig> :~$ dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Meerkat> Om du har /boot på sin egen partition så kan just den bli full.
<Hederlig> tror inte jag har det
<Meerkat> Har du /home på en separat partition?
<Hederlig> Filesystem     1K-blocks   Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1         240972 124145    104386  55% /boot
<David-A> Hederlig: Meerkats länk nämner ett grafiskt verktyg Ubuntu-tweak
<Hederlig> Tog en titt på det David-A  men det såg lite väll svårt ut för mig. Kom till steget "Linux-image" sen blev det väldigt svårt för mig.
<Hederlig> David-A: du nämnde "apt-get autoremove" hur funkar det?
<David-A> Hederlig: den tar bort onödiga saker. saker som den själv kan räkna ut är onödiga. men inte gamla kärnor vad jag vet. du kan prova den till att börja med. med sudo före.
<Hederlig> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Hederlig> huh, där var inte mycket att ta bort märkte jag... :)
<David-A> Hederlig: menar du steget där man ska söka linux-image i synaptic? om det är svårt så är nog kommandoraden från bloggen också lite svår, om du känner att du måste verifiera att den gör rätt först
<Hederlig> kan väll erkänna att kommandoraden körde jag utan att verifiera det
<Meerkat> Hur många kärnor vill Ubuntu spara egentligen? Jag har också en väldigt liten boot partition och måste manuellt rensa gamla kärnor till och från. Jag skulle föredra att kunna välja antal reservkärnor någonstans.
<David-A> Hederlig: Ubuntu-tweak visas en längre ner på samma sida, med grafiskt gränssnitt
<Hederlig> jag skulle föredra om man kunde spara 2-5 stycken restan raderas
<Meerkat> Något vår nya team leader kan fixa? =)
<Hederlig> fick ner Ubuntu-Tweak, janitor ligger där David-A :)
<Meerkat> Hederlig, fungerade det för dig?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-10
<maxjezy> HeJsAn!
<Linda^> ¨Ånej
<Linda^> inte maxjezy
<maxjezy> Linda^, oh joo!
<Linda^> ohno
<maxjezy> oh yes
<maxjezy> i'm coming here
<Linda^> oj
<Philip5> Linda^: är det inte lite väl tidigt för dig att vara här ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: :(
<Linda^> Alla bara klagar när jag ircar på dagtid/kvällstid
<Philip5> du är ju nattsuddaren nummer ett ;)
<Linda^> Nej, jag bara råkar ha fått lite för många nattpass
<Linda^> men nu är det mer kvällar som gäller
<Linda^> Philip5: Men jag kan idla tills jag kommit hem, då är klockan efter midnatt. Bliru glad då? vavava? :(
<Philip5> nä du är alltid välkommen här ju men ibland så chockar du ju mer än annars ;)
<Linda^> Fast du är ju alltid chockad när jag skriver :o
<Linda^> bleh, trött redan :<
<Philip5> Linda^: jo det förstås
<maxjezy> Philip5, det går bra för finnarna nu i hockey
<Philip5> maxjezy: har inte följt deras grupp någe
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast än finns det ju chans att sverige får möta finnarna redan i kvarten
<maxjezy> det går bra för montreal canadiens med
<Linda^> menååh, hockeytöntar!
<maxjezy> jag har lite hockey på min facebook thats it
 * Linda^ stalkar maxjezy på facebook
<maxjezy> Linda^, ofta-ru-gör!
<maxjezy> du vet inte ens vad jag heter på facebooken!
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> sant
<Linda^> jag gav upp när inte /maxjezy funkade
<maxjezy> jag hade dig på facebook en gång
<Linda^> hittepå
<maxjezy> kan ha varit Linus med
<maxjezy> nu blir jag osäker
<Linda^> har inget minne av att du funnits på min facebook iaf
<maxjezy> jo, vi skrev lite pm minns jag
<maxjezy> du hade tux som profilbild
<Linda^> på facebook? det har jga aldrig haft
<maxjezy> jo det har du haft
<Linda^> Nopp
<maxjezy> är du väldigt lik tux?
<maxjezy> kan ha varit en bild på dig med
<maxjezy> nu blev jag osäker
<Linda^> hah
<Linda^> skriv till mig där då
<maxjezy> jag har inte dig kvar i PM
<maxjezy> för jag har bytt facebook
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> aja
<Linda^> vad hette du då? Back then :P
<maxjezy> så alla spår är på din sida nu
<maxjezy> jadu..
<maxjezy> snuttis_max kanske
<maxjezy> titta i din övrigt korg
<Linda^> kan inte minnas att jag haft kontakt med någon som kallat sig för snuttis_max O.o
<Linda^> när jag söker på max får jag en konversation med mig själv :(/
<Philip5> Linda^: har du inte koll på alla grabbar som chattrar med dig?!?! ;)
<maxjezy> Tydligen inte
<maxjezy> minns inte ens hur jag ser ut
<maxjezy> :( ..
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du facebook?
<maxjezy> einand har iaf facebook som man bör
<maxjezy> i sitt riktiga unika fina namn
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej, jag har ju inte det.
<Philip5> Linda^: inte lätt att vara poppis
<Linda^> haha poppis? jag?
<Linda^> brukar mest skrika efter uppmärksamhet, så opoppis jag är :P
<maxjezy> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=13522&p=107775
<maxjezy> en tråd om linda
<Linda^> hah
<maxjezy> ge mig andra bokstäven i efternamnet Linda^
<Linda^> ö
<Linda^> :p
<maxjezy> Vänförfrågningar är avsedda för att kontakta personer man redan känner, t.ex. klasskompisar, kursare, vänner, släktingar och kollegor. Skicka bara den här förfrågan om du känner mottagaren personligen.
<maxjezy> facebook gillar inte att jag frågar folk om vänskap
<Linda^> :(
<maxjezy> nu hör jag dottern gråtandes i trapphuset.
<Linda^> Går inge bra för Philip5
<Philip5> jodå, bootade om till windows och fick så klart updates som den ville man skulle starta om för
<Linda^> aha!
<Philip5> lite drygt när man bootar windows så där en gång i månaden eller så. den vill scanna och hålla på med updates bra länge innan den lugnar ner sig och blir användbar
<Linda^> Ah, vet hur det är
<Philip5> drygt är vad det är
<Linda^> mjop
<Philip5> men jag åt en pizza för ett tag sedan och är nu lite för däst för att riktigt ta tag och börja med något
<Philip5> och så väntar jag på ett batteri på laddning också
<Philip5> som ursäkt
<Linda^> lathet deluxe? :D
<Philip5> pizza gör en lat
<Linda^> Ge mig pizza
<maxjezy> jag ska nog beställa hem en pizza
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo fast om linux hade varit bra hade du inte behövt windows
<maxjezy> jag brukar säga, windows är vad man gör det till.
<maxjezy> oftast skit bakom spakarna
<Philip5> maxjezy, behöver inte windows men jag behöver några program för windows
<Philip5> 3 fotoprogram är det enda som jag kör windows för
<maxjezy> nah nah nah nah nah
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-09
<Spookan> Coffe: God morgon.
<Coffe> Tjena Spookan
<Spookan> Coffe: Hur leker livet denna MÃ¥ndag? :P
<Coffe> förskyld .. gammel hojen stulen ( men hittad igen )
<Spookan> Coffe: Ajfan tråkigt, det är väl fan att folk inte kan skilja på ditt och mitt :/, hade de sabbat den med?
<Coffe> Spookan:  ville inte röra den innan byligen kollat den.  men dom kommer nog inte ut
<Spookan> Coffe: Ajfan :/ kasst..
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-10
<sireorion> goddagens alla goa!
<Spookan> Hej hej.
<sireorion> Spookan: är du haj på nätverk?
<Spookan> sireorion: Nä tyvärr..
<sireorion> då är vi två =)
<Spookan> Problem?
<sireorion> jo det kan man säga... Skulle behöva ha en bridge mellan wifi och kabel
<sireorion> In wifi ut kabel
<Spookan> Ok, sånt kan jag inte alls hehe..
<larsemil> http://serverfault.com/questions/267580/linux-routing-traffic-between-two-networks-with-iptables
<sireorion> larsemil: ska kolla på det där :D
<NeverW8> sireorion: det är bara att aktivera nätverksdelning i network-managern så borde det fungera, från den enhet du vill dela (i detta fall det trådlösa)
<sireorion> NeverW8: aaah det kan juh gå
<Kim^J> Yo!
<Kim^J> När man startar om / stänger av, kommer Upstart stänga av alla tjänster snällt (SIGTERM) eller dödar den helt enkelt processträdet? Försöker fånga ifall en burk blir avstängd vs den dör.
<Kim^J> Ubuntu 14.04
<Laban> Den ska stänga dem snällt.
<Laban> Jag hade liknande problem, så jag satte upp syslog till att logga till en annan maskin. Hjälpte lite.
<Kim^J> Hm
<Kim^J> Testar lite mer.
<Laban> Har t.o.m satt seriekabel mellan HTPC:n och hemmaservern för att kunna komma in ifall nätverket havererat :p
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-11
<Kim^J> Laban: :D
<Kim^J> Laban: Tror det blir lite svårt att dra seriekabel till mina servrar... xD
<larsemil> bamsefar: kan man få en av sina vpser klonad fast med nytt ip på något enkelt sätt?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ja, du kan välja klona i kontrollpanelen.
<larsemil> bamsefar: men det gjorde jag en gång förut och då vart det ju samma ip och så var du tvungen att nolla någon ARP-tabell.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Är det VZ eller VMWare?
<larsemil> vmware. alltid. :)
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag vet fan inte.
<bamsefar> Maila support. :)
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> rsyncar väl annars då.
<andol> bamsefar: Du kan inte ta och släpa hit support-folket också då? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Mjaaa
<Hund> Fråga till er neckbeards, RSA eller Ed25519?
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-12
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> Salam, Det är jag farobror Peyam
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-13
<mcus> Ohoj kära ubuntuers. Sitter på en MacBook Air, 2012 och kör dualboot mellan ubuntu och macos. Igår, helt plötsligt. Så när jag ska logga in som min användare på ubuntu så får jag liksom bara en helskärm med en ubuntuliknande bakgrund. Jag får skriva mitt lösenord och liksom logga in men väl där så bara står det helt still. Något tips om vad det kan vara?
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-14
<MarkusDBX> Jag provade nyss xpra... alltså wow.. jag som trodde att nomachine var bra..
<andol> Ser smutt ut.
<andol> Är iofs inte så mycket för full skrivbordsdelning, men att kunna återansluta till enskilda applikationer (aka: "screen for X11") verkar helt klart intressant.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jo det är smidigt, insåg att dom utnyttjar NX för själva video strömmen, men det gör inget det smidiga är just att kunna skicka samma application till flera maskiner om man vill.
<MarkusDBX> andol: NoMachine ska ha betalt för en massa avancerade funktioner, men jag får i princip samma funktioner med KVM några virtuella maskiner och xpra.
<MarkusDBX> andol: man kan göra riktigt smidiga tunna klienter eller digital signage, eller vad som helst. Saker som Nomachine tar $$$/mån för.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Är det bakgrund videoinspelare eller bakgrundsvideoinspelare?
<Spookan> peyam: Vad säger Google?
<peyam> inte så mkt
<Spookan> peyam: Ok.
<peyam> Spookan, hade du inte mig på ignore?
<Spookan> peyam: Mjo, jag "hade" ju det.
<peyam> Spookan, widgetikon eller widget ikon?
<Spookan> peyam: Lite svårt det där, Widget är ju engelska, borde det inte vara icon då?
<peyam> vad e det på svenska då
<Apachez> jeans eller blåbyxor?
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-15
<peyam> Visste inte att WPS office hade svensk stavfel checker
<peyam> Ngn som vet om det går att installera endast et program som Kalky?
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-08
<Zooklubba> Hund googla? du hade klagat i en tråd om flic :P
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag klagar på så mycket att det är svårt att minnas allt jag klagar på.
<Zooklubba> haha. var fran 2016
<Hund> :D
<propus> Hello
<Hund> God kväll!
<Whiskey> Någon här eller?
<Hund> Whiskey: Kanske
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> Hur raderar jag alla mappar i en map utom en map som jag valt namnet på?
<Hund> Bra fråga.
<Whiskey> find . -type f ! -name 'u' ! -name 'p' ! -name '*.ext' -delete
<Whiskey> find . -type d ! -name 'u' ! -name 'p' ! -name '*.ext' -delete
<Whiskey> nått sånt fast vet inte om name gäller folder dock
<Whiskey> -type d ! är säkert folder
<sptnx> find . ! -name 'sparad_mapp' -type d -exec rm -rf {} +
<Whiskey> typ
<Whiskey> eller find . -type d ! -name 'mapp' -delete borde la funka med eller?
<sptnx> find . ! -name 'sparad mapp' -type d -delete
<sptnx> båda dom två funkar
<Whiskey> gick inte om mappen inte var tom, finns det nån force
<sptnx> kör med -exec rm -rf då
<Whiskey> ja den funkar
<Whiskey> sptnx: detta är rätt va? "@daily cd /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log/; find . -type d ! -name '#channel' -exec rm -r "{}" \;"
<sptnx> byt ut . efter find mot den sökvägen istället
<Whiskey> du menar istället för .
<Whiskey> känns lite säkrare ja även om det funkar
<sptnx> ta bort cd kommandot
<sptnx> find . betyder ju att den söker i den aktuella mappen
<sptnx> find /home/ så söker den ju i /home/
<Whiskey> jag gjorde "find /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log -type d ! -name '#channel' -exec rm -r "{}" \;"
<Whiskey> fast den raderade alla mappar
<sptnx> find /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log ! -name '#channel' -type d -exec rm -rf {} +
<Whiskey> nope
<Whiskey> raderar fortfrande #channel
<sptnx> find /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log/. ! -name '#channel' -type d -exec rm -rf {} +
<sptnx> :D
<Whiskey> ja det kanske med funkar
<sptnx> jag provade, de funka :D
<Whiskey> japp :D
<Whiskey> så gör även "find /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log/* -type d ! -name '#channel' -type d -exec rm -rf {} +"
<Whiskey> anyways sptnx: tack ändå du gav mig rätt riktigning iaf :D
<sptnx> np
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-12
<magnus_> hejsan - nån som kan råda mig om hur jag byter ut system-hårddisken utan att installera om systemet - vad behöver jag göra mer än klona med t ex clonezilla?
<coffe> Hej magnus_
<coffe> kör du clonezilla bör det vara nog..  ev aktivera i bios att den ska starta från annan disk.
<magnus_> inget med UUID och så för att jag byter disk?
<coffe> jag brukar när jag gör detta.. alltid boota på en rescue sticka  och reparera grub.. så jag vet inte.. men troligen :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-13
<Screedo> Någon som vet om det ransomware som sprids runt just nu även infekterar linux baserade datorer?
<Barre> ingen aning faktiskt
<sptnx> WanaCrypt0r has been most effective—not only does the ransomware loop through every open RDP session on a system and run the ransomware as that user, but the initial component that gets dropped on systems appears to be a worm that contains and runs the ransomware, spreading itself using the ETERNALBLUE SMB vulnerability (MS17-010).
<sptnx> The vulnerability (MS17-010) is linked to Microsoft machines and can affect Windows Vista, 7, 8, 10 and versions of the Windows Server software.
<Barre> så troligen inte då :)
<sptnx> https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-analysis/2017/05/the-worm-that-spreads-wanacrypt0r/
<sptnx> kan man läsa hur de funkar
<Screedo> ok, tack
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-07
<Nafallo> jag tänkte köra en mailserver i cloud någonstans ;-)
<Nafallo> catch-and-forward typ.
<Laban> Så kan man ju göra.
<andol> Nafallo: https://www.rollernet.us/our-services/mail-services.html är trevliga, låter en ta alla möjliga appraocher, med mängder utav inställningsmöjligheter.
<Nafallo> andol: tänkte mig mer att slänga upp något själv mer som ipv4 frontend/ipv6 backup som skickar till en ipv6 enabled hemma när den är uppe, men pallar att lagra någon månad eller två vid behov.
<Nafallo> ipv6 kan ju primärt leverera direkt hem ;-)
<Barre> pfft ipv6 är bara en hype
<Nafallo> Barre: du är bar en hype.
<Barre> \o/
<Laban> Dåligt att IPv6 tar sig så långsamt.
<Barre> prova uppgradera från 100Mb ethernet till 1Gb eller 10Gb
<Barre> *badadish*
<Nafallo> jag såg för övrigt att det kostar 389kr för 100Mbps FD och 599kr för 1Gbps FD här hemma.
<Nafallo> det närmar sig.
<Nafallo> ⅔ av priset för 10x långsammare nu :-)
<Barre> du kan vara 10x långsammare
<Barre> :)
<Nafallo> när jag tar morfin, ja ;-)
<Nafallo> funderar snarare på en till lina oavsett. 250/10Mbps över coax.
<Nafallo> blev sur över mina 51h nertid för någon vecka sedan...
<luna_> blev erbjuden heroin i helgen
<Barre> då umgås du med fel personer enligt mig
<luna_> Barre: ja man ska nog inte försöka dejta hemlösa missbrukare
<luna_> hon verkade iofs inse sitt misstag, hon bara jag försöker sluta har trappat ner från 2mg till 1mg, och hon bara vill du ha lite och jag bara nej jag gillar inte tyngre droger, och bara bra man ska inte hålla på med sån här skit
<luna_> skum söndagsmorgon
<luna_> jävligt synd för att hon var hemskt trevlig i övrigt
<luna_> ps://i.imgur.com/vdg4enc.jpg
<luna_> +ht
<Nafallo> fungerar fortfarande inte...
<Barre> =)
<Nafallo> jag vill ha mer glass.
<Nafallo> fortfarande synd om mig.
<Nafallo> då får man glass
<Hund> Ohh
<Hund> Glass.
<Squarism> helt ny i gnome, hur söker man efter applikationer?
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-08
<Hund> Squarism: Har du inte en meny uppe till vänster?
<Squarism> Hund, "Applications"?
<Hund> Precis.
<Squarism> Jag vill ju kunna söka program på tangentbordet
<Squarism> ...dvs inte använda mus
<Hund> Du kan söka där.
<Squarism> såg att jag kan det om jag trycker Super dock
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Jag använder Rofi för att starta program.
<Hund> Men det ska finnas ett mer grafiskt alterantiv, jag ska kolla vad den heter.
<Squarism> kan inte "Söka" i applications verkar det som
<Squarism> men jag kör 17.10 wayland
<Hund> https://github.com/albertlauncher/albert
<Hund> ahh
<Hund> Jag använder inte GNOME, så jag har ingen jättebra koll på det. :)
<larsemil> min laptop säger att batteriet är fullt, men samtidigt visar det på 83.93%.
<larsemil> någon som vet varför?
<Nafallo> larsemil: batterier tappar kapacitet med tiden, så det är 100% av de kvarvarande 83.93%en...
<larsemil> men datorn är ju inte ens ett år.
<larsemil> tröligt
<Nafallo> ja?
<Nafallo> finns en anledning att batterier brukar ha ett halvår garanti.
<Nafallo> samt att det skiljer lite på hur man använder datorn osv.
<larsemil> uff så tråkigt
<Nafallo> du får väl uppfinna en ny batterityp då ;-)
<Hund> Mors
<Nafallo> o/
<Nafallo> https://events.google.com/io/live
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-09
<Laban> goooood morning
<cordac> nån som sitter med en gay windows10 burk?
<larsemil> hur ser man om en dator är homosexuell eller inte? finns det ens könsbestämda datorer?
<cordac> fel ordval.. bara lite upprörd
<cordac> kan inte logga in efter deras force update till 1803
<cordac> hamnar på login sidan direkt igen
<larsemil> du verkar ju inte vara den enda som har det problemet om man googlar på det.
<cordac> hehe.. vet.. men hade inget val'
<cordac> va å satte på kaffe efter uppstart å sen vare problem när ja kom tillbaka
<Hund> haha
<Hund> larsemil: Fast gay betyder ju glad från början. Det hade ju varit lite trevligare av dig om du förutsatt att han pratade om en glad Windows 10-burk. ;)
<Hund> Usch, himla väder det har blivit då.. Jag saknar redan vintern. :P
<Hund> larsemil: Det var menat som ett skämt, men det kanske kom ut lite drygt. :P
<Nafallo> Hund: du fick andol att lämna O_O
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Han kanske uppdaterade sin dator?
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> server?
<Hund> Windows 10?
<Nafallo> nej. den är ju glad.
<Hund> haha
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-10
<cordac> tjo
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjena tjena
<Hund> Halloj
<Hund> Dött det her varit här då?
<cordac> HAAALOJ
<Hund> Hallå i stugan.
<cordac> våga hata windows
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Är det glatt? :D
<cordac> 1803 ställde till de lite för mig.. å nåra till
<Hund> Jag läste det.
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-11
<Apachez> nån här som vet mer om hur ubuntu har hanterat meltdown, spectre och spectre-ng?
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-12
<Barre> började köra med Terminator som terminal i gnome, hitintills nöjd. Någon som kör den?
<bamsefar> Orka byta
<Barre> jo, är inte så förtjust i gnome standard terminal
<Hund> Barre: Kör du inte med i3?
<Hund> Behöver du verkligen en terminal som tror att den är en fönsterhanterare då?
<Barre> Hund: jo, på min privata dator. Men arbetsdatorn kör jag gnome-shell.
<Barre> Hund: men jag ber om ursäkt att jag frågar om teknologi som är nyare än mekaniska tangentbord och utvecklade senare än 1981 ;O
<Hund> Barre: Köp fem stycken heliga Model F och den mekaniska guden förlåter dig.
<Barre> så konstigt, hur lyckas du krasha mitt script Hund ?   gått felfritt i många dagar, men när du hilightar så krashar det
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Barre: Vad är det för script?
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-13
<HeMan> Hund: har du något tips på mekaniskt tangentbord utan numerisk del men med hadlovsstöd och multimediaknappar?
<Barre> Hund: irssi hilight -> mosquitto mqtt -> script -> libnotify
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du kopplat dig till vägguttaget med ett relä? Så att du får en stöt vid hilight? *hoppas*
<Barre> OUCH!
<bamsefar> ;)
<Hund> HeMan: Ja och nej.
<Hund> Barre: Irssi? Där har vi problemet. ;)
<Hund> HeMan: Hur mycket hatar du pengar?
<sm0rux> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/malware-found-in-ubuntu-snap-store.html
<HeMan> Hund: tänkte låta jobbet betala
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Jag håller på med en bild åt dig. :P
<Hund> HeMan: https://framapic.org/6fXmvssY2iyw/cp0iTVU3Tazb.png
<Hund> Istället för att upprepa mig och spamma med 999 olika alternativ gjorde jag en bild med de vanligaste layouterna. :)
<Apachez> https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/05/12/2140252/malware-found-in-the-ubuntu-snap-store
